#ubuntu-se 2011-07-25
<Markslap> Guten morgen Ubuntumensch in das Köningreich Schweden.
<Kimmen> Morgen
<antii> Markslap: \o
<Markslap> antii: o/
<Markslap> Läget?
<antii> Markslap: Trött :(.. Sj?
<Markslap> Okaj
<Markslap> Mjo, lite samma här.
<Markslap> Men helt okej. :)
<antii> :P
<antii> @Wrk?
<Markslap> Njae
<Markslap> Påväg
<antii> I c
<Markslap> Sitter på tuben med jobbdatorn
<antii> PÅ tåget?
<Markslap> VPN <3
<antii> :)
<antii> Dags att börja röra på sig snart kanske.
<Markslap> :)
<Markslap> Nya jobbet?
<antii> M
<antii> BBL.
<Markslap> hf :)
<antii> @wrk
<kodein> \o/
<Kirill^> Morrn folks ^
<whomee> morrn, dock såg ja nu att det nästan är eftermiddag
<Kimmen> halvvägs dit iaf
<Barre> morrn morrn
<larsemil> morrn!
<Barre> larsemil: tjenis!
<larsemil> äntligen hemma efter en dryg vecka i sthlmsregionen
<Barre> haft trevligt?
<larsemil> väldigt!
<larsemil> fiskat, badat, yogat
<Barre> jag såg på bilderna du tatt, fina =)
<antii> O_o
<larsemil> mm
<realubot> Tyst minut för offren i Norge 12:00-12:01.
<realubot> Tusen tack.
<realubot> Det gjorde ni bra.
<Markslap> :)
<realubot> Det är när vi tillsammans genomför en sådan här manifestation som man märker att vi är en community.
<realubot> Nu räcker det. Det var en tyst minut och inte ett tyst dygn!
<Mandrew> hej allihopa
<Mandrew> någon som har erfarenhet av Asus U31SD-RX065V
<Kirill^> Tänkte du på då?
<Mandrew> tänkte om det kanske kunde vara en bra maskin för dom pengarna
<Mandrew> 6500 hittar jag den för
<Kirill^> Beror ju på vad du ska den till och sånt? :)
<Mandrew> här är det jag kollar http://www.prisjakt.nu/produkt.php?e=920380'
<Mandrew> sista ' ska inte vara i länken
<Mandrew> vill ha ngt men hyffsat till bra grafikkort och en bra processor i den
<Mandrew> ska ha den för att leka med linux distros på och vid behov koppla till TVn
<Mandrew> därför valde jag ngt med HDMI
<amelia> *gäsp*
<Mandrew> ärinte så mkt för att spela
<amelia> fan vad gött med semester!
<Mandrew> smutt d ju amelia
<Kirill^> Ahaa, då förstår jag! Jadu, när det gäller GFX-kort så är jag helt lost! Sitter på min jobbdator själv med Linux på, så så länge Linux fungerar så är jag nöjd ;)
<Kirill^> Men ställ frågan i vårt forum annars :)
<Kimmen> nVidia är ju ett plus om du ska spela upp hd material =)
<amelia> Mandrew: ja, det var på tiden.. längesedan sist.
<Kimmen> vet inte hur det är med det där kortet men mitt gt210 klarar allt iaf
<Mandrew> hittar ingen bra jämförelse mellan GeForce GT 520M   och   Intel HD Graphics 3000  så jag känner mig osäker på vilken som är bättre
<Kimmen> för hårdvaruacceleration så är nog GeForce kortet bättre
<Mandrew> tror att den burken jag länkade till har både ett grafikchip i processorn plus GeForce dedikerat chip, så jag kanske kan få ut det bästa ur vå världar :P men jag an inte se det på den länken
<Mandrew> har suttit och jämför processorer och grafikkort på benchmark sidor nu ett par timmar :P allt för att jag inte ska lura mig själv ;)
<Mandrew> vilket jag med rätt stor sannorlikhet kommer att göra iaf lol
<Kimmen> Intel Core i3/i5 har integrerad grafik, sen hur långt det räcker vet jag inte. 520M kortet verkar dock bättre än det integrerade och du får säkert bättre hårdvarustöd med det.
<Kimmen> beror ju på helt och hållet vad du ska använda datorn till i övrigt hur mycket cpu du vill ha
<Mandrew> tänker använda den till att mixtra med linux och kolla film samt trycka upp filmen på TVn. känner att jag vill ha ngt som kommer att hålla ett tag, sitter med en netbook nu som kroknar under ubuntu 11.04
<Mandrew> är inte så mkt för att spela, men jag surfar gärna men två miljoner fönster och tabbar :P
<Kimmen> jag tror den funkar alldeles utmärkt till det
<Mandrew> låter smutt, tack för hjälpen Kimmen
<Kimmen> np
<Mandrew> och ni andra oxå ;)
<Mandrew> tror du den är värd pengarna (6500) eller kan jag få en bättre för det priset eller billigare?
<Kimmen> kolla in denna tråd: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1763742
<Kimmen> jag vet ärligt talat inte om den är värd det, har inte så bra koll på vad bärbara ligger i för priser idag
<Mandrew> ok
<Mandrew> får ge den en chans och läsa igenom tråden och sen göra dom större besluten. kanske är bättre att sattsa på en stationär burk iaf då
<Kimmen> verkar vara en del trixande att få igång allt under linux
<Mandrew> ja d verkar inte bättre :)
<Mandrew> system 76 säljer ju burkar men priserna är riktigt höga, men fördelen är ju att man vet att dom funkar
<Mandrew> vet dock inte om jag kan få swedalskt tangenbord där dock
<Mandrew> åäö är rätt vacker o kunna skriva när man använder swedalska iaf
<phnom> Värst vad den här måndagen går långsamt...
<coobra> hehe
<Kimmen> väldigt seg eftermiddag
<phnom> Mm.
<phnom> Och nu började det regna också, yay!
<Kimmen> regnade igår här
<Kimmen> ordentligt
<Christoffer> ...
<phnom> Christoffer: ?
<Christoffer> behövde se vilket användarnamn jag var inloggad på
<Christoffer> testar lernid på Ubuntu
<Philip5> var? inte är
<Christoffer> jo...jag är ju fortfarande inloggad på samma namn
<Philip5> who kanske?
<Christoffer> whoami
<Christoffer> finns ju
<norpan111> Hallå, skulle nån villja hjälpa ming installera ubuntu 11.04?
<Christoffer> norpan111 vart är det du fastnar?
<Philip5> norpan111: vad är problemet då?
<norpan111> har senaste på USB men den vägrar starta live-läget. ser inte ens bootlogon utan ser massa text, sedan avslutar den med "hardware error" meddeleanden och "rebooting in 30 sec"
<norpan111> jag kör i7 870 , moderkort p55a-ud4 med dubbla gtx 460
<norpan111> Testade även installera som en vanlig windows application men den vägrar också boota
<norpan111> testat flera gånger även som cd-skiva istället för USB. Men den vägrar :(
<Christoffer> verkar vara hårdvaru fel
<Philip5> någon av din hårdvara den inte gillar
<Christoffer> testat att plocka ut så mycket som möjligt från datorn och sedan installera igen?
<norpan111> har windows 7 installerat på en ssd disk
<Christoffer> typ ta bort ett grafikkort, ta bort alla minnesmoduler utom en(om du har fler)
<Christoffer> osv
<norpan111> Nej jag har inte testat, skulle helst slippa då jag tror datorn börjar brinna om jag öppnar upp den
<norpan111> Menar att med  min otur kommer något hända medans den är öppen som inte garantin täcker
<Philip5> svårt att veta så här bara vilken av hårdvaran som ger felet
<norpan111> Förstår :(
<Philip5> har ingen vana alls med ssd och om bara de kan ge krångel i sig
<Christoffer> om inte äns CD-skivan bootar så ser jag inte så mycket val... Philip5 har du koll på om det går att boota memtest på något annat sätt och testa?
<norpan111> Skivan bootar till grub-menyn
<Christoffer> då kan du köra memtest under en natt iaf
<Philip5> memtest ska gå att välja istället för att köra install
<Christoffer> och se ifall minnena knasar
<norpan111> Men när jag väljer första alternativet som ska skicka mig till live-desktop så
<norpan111> Okej, det tar ett par timmar? :)
<Christoffer> nej man kan köra allt ifrån 1 minut till oändligheten ....men ger bäst resultat efter 8 - 10 timmar
<Philip5> om du kan köra win7 på burken så låter det mer som kärnan inte gillar någon av din hårdvara. det är min gissning
<norpan111> kärnan=min i7 va?
<Philip5> linuxkärnan
<Christoffer> Det finns föresten en hel del nya SSD diskar som är riktigt knasiga som har lanserats under våren
<Christoffer> men då borde win7 strula också
<Philip5> prova att koppla ur din ssd
<norpan111> win7 körs utan problem
<Philip5> den kanske till och med går att inaktivera helt i bios
<Philip5> men bäst är nog att dra ur sladden
<norpan111> Skulle vara ett bättre alternativ, för jag vågar inte öppna burken om något skulle hända
<Philip5> då är du iaf en sak klokare
<norpan111> sparade till burken länge och har inte råd om något krasar
<norpan111> hade adrenalin och svettningar när inte SLi fungerade, då jag beställde datorn utan operativsystem och win7 måste installeras med bara ena kortet i för att andra ska fungera bra var ja tvungan att öppna och koppla ur det ena :P
<norpan111> Jag får ta och testa att inaktivera ssd i bios
<Philip5> om det går
<norpan111> får leta lite, finns så mycket inställnigar att jag blir tokig. vet inte vad hälften är. förra datorn hade jag koll men tekniken har gått frammåt sedan dess har jag märlt
<norpan111> märkt*
<Philip5> om du har annan kringutrustning ikopplad då dra ur den också
<Philip5> så lite skit som möjligt
<Christoffer> jo, det stämmer, så lite skit som möjligt. Jag kunde inte starta windows 7 med mina USB hörlurar inkopplade...en del saker är helt enkelt för märkliga =)
<norpan111> HAHA
<norpan111> men det står något med CPU "hardware error"
<norpan111> så tror det ska ha något med min kärna att göra som du nämnde tidigare
<norpan111> vilket är väldigt dumt
<Christoffer> om det står CPU i felmeddelandet så är det nog inte så mycket att leta efter
<norpan111> kan ju inte koppla ur den direkt...:(
<Christoffer> norpan111 nej men jag tänkte att då är det dags att ringa supporten och fråga dem...gäller ju att använda garantin när du håller så hårt i den
<Christoffer> eller säger de att de bara stödjer windows?
<Christoffer> jag har aldrig hört någon som har haft fel på en i7 förut så verkar märkligt
<norpan111> ja tycker det är väldigt märkligt
<norpan111> :( lyckats installera ubuntu på alla andra burkar jag testat
<norpan111> men så fort jag själv köper en grym dator går det inte ens att installera
<CasperN> http://imgur.com/7pOwI
<Philip5> norpan111: fast jag har en nyare i7a än din och min funkar bra med ubuntu
<norpan111> Philip5, något är galet
<Philip5> och så har jag ett nyare chipset med moderkort också
<Philip5> så de grejerna borde inte vara för nya så det är problem så
<Philip5> vet inte heller hur det är med de öppna grafikorts drivisarna när man kär SLI
<Philip5> kör
<Philip5> kan också vara en grej annars. att prova att plocka ur ena grafikkortet
<Philip5> bara man får in installationen så brukar man kunna fixa sånt efteråt så det för stöd för annat
<norpan111> yeh'
<norpan111> konstigt att det står något med cpu bara
<Philip5> apropå ingenting så såg jag nu att det kommit en bios update till mitt moderkort. kanske skulle roa mig med att flasha om det med nyare
<norpan111> har noll koll på min dator känns det som
<norpan111> vet inte ens om den är bra längre
<norpan111> ångrar att jag valde SLI
<Philip5> sli är väl bra om man spelar 3d-tunga spel
<Philip5> om man hittar en prisvärd kombo
<Philip5> wb johanbr
<johanbr> tack tack :)
<johanbr> wifi som strular igen
<johanbr> kanske borde se om jag kunde låna lite utrustning för att kolla interferens
<Agent> Mitt win7 instalerade ubuntu saknar se-språkfil
<Philip5> Agent: du menar att du vill ha hela ubuntu på svenska?
<Agent> helst menyer mm.
<Numn> någon som vet hur man stänger av själva sakern när man lämnar datorn.. och det blir svart??
<Philip5> nu kör inte jag gnome men jag tror det finns ett verktyg där du kan byta språk direkt från inställningarna i menyn
<Philip5> Numn: skärmsläckare?
<Agent> jag har hittat den menyn men svenska är inte installerat
<Numn> nja vet inte om det är det men den går till nå låst läge typ som jag måste skriva mitt lösen varje gång
<Philip5> Agent: men om du väljer svenska där så borde den installera svenskt språkstöd för menyer och annat. om du är på rätt ställe dvs
<Philip5> Numn: tror det är en inställning i din skärmsläckare
<Agent> ok, vet du hur man kommer till den menyn(jag kanske inte är på rätt ställe)?
<Philip5> Agent: bra fråga... får starta gnome och se
<Agent>  vad är gnome (jag är nybörjare)
<Philip5> skrivbordsmiljön du har framför dig
<Philip5> om du kör vanliga ubuntu så kör du gnome eller unity
<Agent> ok
<Agent> jag kör win just nu
<Philip5> då är det svårt att ändra
<Philip5> hur som helst så har du en meny som heter system under den finns det en flik som heter administration. där väljer du programmet language support
<Philip5> där kan du välja att installera eller tabort språkstöd
<Philip5> klicka på install där och leta upp swedish i listan
<Agent> det har jag hört talas om, men var finns system
<Philip5> du kan även bocka i att den ska installaera translations och spelcheckikng
<Philip5> i menyn på panelen i överkant
<Agent> typ FILE, EDIT,blablabla menyn?
<Philip5> men nu är du ju i windows
<Agent> ja men när jag vet så ska jag växla till ubuntu
<Philip5> när du är i ubuntu så står texten "system" på panelen i övre delen av skärmen. går inte att missa
<Agent> okej, tack för hjälpen ska testa
<Philip5> vet däremot inte om det kommer ändra dina menyer direkt
<Philip5> därmot så installerar det stödet för att ändra
<Agent> Tack, THE GAME!
<norpan111> the game?
<Philip5> så
<Philip5> woohoo! maxjezy is in da house!!
<maxjezy> :)
<maxjezy> Philip5, hur lägger jag till din ppa i terminalen
<maxjezy> ja ska installera blender nu :)
<Christoffer> apt-add-repository <namn>
<Philip5> precis
<Philip5> dvs: sudo apt-add-repository ppa:philip5/extra
<maxjezy> tack Philip5
<maxjezy> :)
<Philip5> maxjezy: ska du ladda ner alla trojaner som jag lagt upp speciellt för dig och din dator ;)
<CasperN> är den så bra Philips ppa så den utklassar chelebs blender svn?:-/
<Philip5> min blender är vanilla svn
<Mandrew> hehehe hittade denna distron idag Pussycat SHED google translate men iaf :P
<maxjezy> CasperN, ja det finns endel godsaker där
<maxjezy> men säkert virus trojaner med
<maxjezy> !ping
<ubot2> pinga dig själv ;-) dioderna på min vänstra sida ömmar verkligen
<rolfblidborg> realutbot: här? =)
<einand> http://www.idg.se/2.1085/1.396282/google-vill-stavja-natextremism
<einand> hemskaste jag läste på länge
<CasperN> är det inte bättre att det är som det är?
<CasperN> så poliser har lättare att hitta extrimisterna
<CasperN> knappast så att extremister slutar upphöra för att google sätter ned foten, eller att en synvinkel som man bygger upp av olika personliga anledningar försvinner för att man inte hittar likasinnade när man googlar
<CasperN> men trovärdig källa? betyder det att vi kommer slippa wikipedia högst upp :D
<CasperN> som idgs bild var nu
<norpan111> Hallå!
<norpan111> Någon som var här när jag hade problem tidigare?
<norpan111> Jag hade lite problem med att min ubuntu live-cd aldrig startade utan det blev hardware error, eller bara massa text om drivrutiner och sedan "rebooting in 30 sec"
<norpan111> Testade starta med bootparametrarna noapic nolapic, och det startade. vad menas med det? kan jag installera som vanligt eller behöver jag köra dessa bootraderna varje gång jag ska starta datorn efter installationen?
<norpan111> Vet inte heller riktigt hur jag ska sätta upp mina partitioner, har en ssd som windows 7 ligger installerad på, har en annan hdd på 500gb som jag partionerat till en 4gb till swap och en 20gb till att installea ubuntu, skulle det fungera?
<norpan111> vill gärna att någon håller min hand =)
<EAG> installera bara
<EAG> vad kan hända...
<norpan111> på vad?
<norpan111> vad behöver jag?`/home /swap / /boot?
<EAG> aha jag läste inte det du skrev om partitionerna...sorry
<norpan111> Aha haha
<EAG> ja det lär väl funka fint med 20GB till ubuntu
<EAG> du kanske vill ha mer sen till hemkataloger o så, men men
<norpan111> Mja, har redan en hel del sådana kataloger redan
<norpan111> som jag använder i win7
<norpan111> behöver jag sätta nån partition till /boot?
<EAG> nä
<norpan111> jag kan enbart ha en / och en swap?
<EAG> vja
<EAG> du behöver inte ens swap
<EAG> egentligen
<norpan111> Aha ok
<EAG> men det skadar väl inte
<norpan111> Senast jag prövade installera sa den till mig något om att vissa diskar inte gick att avmontera (reserverad av system) så installationen genomfördes ej
<norpan111> Va hände där liksom
<EAG> ingen aning
<norpan111> har en partition som ligger om 100mb som heter så
<norpan111> som säkert används av windows
<einand> jag var på ikea idag, lärde mig att dom inte säljer gångjärn
<norpan111> Hoppas du inte åkte dit enbart för gångjärn einand
<einand> norpan111: köpte en dörr
<einand> självklart trodde jag dom skulle ha gångjärn till den
<norpan111> ofc...
<einand> men nä, det hade dom inte
<einand> först fick jag fråga tre personer, innan jag fick komma till en person som berätta att dom inte säljer sånt
<norpan111> jag ska nog öppna en liten kiosk utanför utgången som säljer gångjärn
<norpan111> och en kudde att skrika i när man ska sätta ihop deras prylar
<larsemil> andol: vad tror du? http://itand.me/using-puppet-to-manage-users-passwords-and-ss
<larsemil> eller om någon annan sysadmin vill titta och säga bu eller bä? bamsefar amelia delhage ?
<norpan111> nu ska jag till att försöka installera ubuntu igen
<norpan111> baba!
<bamsefar> larsemil: Kör kerberos!
 * realubot kontrollerar efter tips att larsemil inte är Windows-user och antecknar ärendet som falsklarm.
 * einand är windows användare
<einand> stolt sådan
 * swedala intresseklubben noterar
<coobra> einand: :D:
<Mandrew> alla OS kör väll med fönster :P
<Philip5> wb johanbr
<swedala> Mandrew: nää
<einand> OS kör väl med äpplen?
<johanbr> Philip5, tack tack :)
<Mandrew> hehe äpplen :P då kör linux med pingviner hihi
<Kurdistan> Philip5: okular som pdf läsare suger.
<Kurdistan> evince är den särklass bästa pdf läsaren för linux.
<Philip5> Kurdistan: vadå då? jag gillar den
<einand> jag kan tyvär inte använda något annat än adobes egna pdf läsare
<Philip5> kan?
<Philip5> vad är det som hindrar dig?
<einand> för idioter skickar mig krypterade pdf filer
<einand> och så vill dom att man skall signera dom
<einand> vilket tyvär bara adobes egna mjukvara stödjer
<realubot> einand: Varför är du "stolt" Windows-user?
<einand> får jag inte vara det?
<realubot> einand: Jo, men varför? Varför är du stolt över att använda Windows?
<einand> jag är stolt över allt jag gör
<einand> annars hade jag inte gjort det
<Kurdistan> einand, adobe är värdelös. jag öppna just en sådan fil och skrev.
<einand> Kurdistan: vad för problem?
<einand> 00:00 dancen
<einand> ahhaa. jag var före dig x_link
<Kurdistan> med evince. det fungera med okular också. men okular blev det som skulle fyllas in helt konstigt.
<Kurdistan> evince kunde också spara ändringar i dokumentet
<Philip5> om han inte slarvar idag igen
<Kurdistan> adobe kunde inte.
<Kurdistan> Philip5: :) evince är helt enkelt lättare och kraftfullare.
<Kurdistan> okular ser bara för invecklad ut för sitt bästa.
<einand> evince kan ju inte ens öppna krypterade filer
<einand> ännu mindre hantera certifikat
<Mandrew> funkar inte libreoffice bra för PDFs?
<x_link> NEEEEEEEEEj!
<x_link> Vafan.
<x_link> Bara för jag sitter och jobbar....bAAAAAAH
 * x_link piskar sig själv.
<x_link> Philip5: Förlåt! =(
<Kurdistan> einand då har vi olika upplevelser. har du testat okular?
<Philip5> x_link: slarver
<Kurdistan> foxit reader?
<einand> Kurdistan: med tanke på att krypteringen är proiritär så är det ingen som knäckt den ännu
<Kurdistan> einand: har du testat foxit reader och okular innan du uttalar dig?
<einand> foxit har jag testat, klarar inte det
<einand> foxit är nog den sämsta av alla pdf-läsar
<Kurdistan> foxit för windows folk absolut inte.
<Kurdistan> den är betydligt mer kraftfull än adobe.
<einand> jag gillar inte foxit alls
<einand> trög och trögare
<einand> samt, samma problem där, hanterar inte digitala cert
<Kurdistan> :) och adobe är ju lättviktad precis.
<Kurdistan> einand kör du windows?
<x_link> Philip5: Sorry =(
<x_link> Philip5: Nu kan jag ju inte sova pga att jag gjorde dig besviken! =(
<einand> Kurdistan: ja
<Philip5> x_link: nä så kan det gå. hoppas du drar lärdom av den här erfarenheten
<Kurdistan> einand: okej. jag brukar i alla fall rekommendera foxit reader till windows folk.
<einand> så illa var det ju inte, jag var ju på jour som jag gjorde x_link jobb
<Kurdistan> körde den själv innan jag gick över till linux
<einand> Kurdistan: den allt blingbling som följer med gör mig irriterad
<einand> gör datorn segare än allt virus adobes mjukvara kan släppa in
<Kurdistan> einand: haha.
<Kurdistan> :) evince rules
<Kurdistan> skicka ett dokument får vi se om jag kan öppna :P
<einand> ja, visst jag använder inte IE så jätte ofta
<einand> men den skiten som den stoppar in där är irriterande
<einand> ja du, synd jag inte kan skicka dokumentet
<einand> för jag tänker inte ge dig mina nycklar
<Kurdistan> :) synd det. skämtåsido.
<Kurdistan> för mig har evince alltid fungerat utan problem
<einand> fast du kanske inte får krypterade pdf filer?
<einand> fungerar säkert utmärkt för vanliga
<x_link> Philip5: Hehe
<Kurdistan> einand: :) skicka får vi se.
<einand> skall se om jag kan skapa ett teset dokument då
<einand> Kurdistan: jag har inget eget certifikat som stöder kryptering, men kan skicka en som har lösenord bara
<Kurdistan> :) gör så. give it.
<einand> foxit klara den inte iaf
<einand> maxalidaxuku
<einand> wtf vad det där?
<einand> http://www.speedyshare.com/files/29579367/Homepage_Ubuntu.pdf
<Kurdistan> gick ej öppna
<Kurdistan> :)
<einand> lösenordet är test iaf
<einand> om du nu skulle hitta någon som kan öppna den
<Kurdistan> :) det finns ju pdfcrack
<einand> ju just det knäcka 256bitars AES
<Kurdistan> :). men orkar ej leka med sådant nu.
<realubot> Nu ska ni inte bråka om pdf-läsare pojkar.
<Umeaboy> Hej!
<Umeaboy> NÃ¥gon som har en spec-fil till heimdall?
<tobiassjosten> Crap... Fick en mention på min fråga här men irssi har den raden sparad. :(
<tobiassjosten> Så. Någon som vet var motsvarigheten till /etc/fstab finns för min krypterade hemkatalog? Ubuntu 11.04.
<maxjezy> någon här?
<CasperN> alltid
<realubot> maxjezy: Vi är här för dig maxy.
<maxjezy> då är min fråga
<maxjezy> vad gör ni?
<tobiassjosten> maxjezy: Försöker hitta hur min home-katalog mountas.
<CasperN> läser filmblogg, undrar varför jag inte gör något med mitt liv, dregglar över häftiga prototyp båtar som har häftiga hightech lösningar för olika saker, försöker texturera men dricker istället öl
<CasperN> tänder skrivbordslampan för jag kom på att jag satt i ett mörklagt rum med bara skärmarna som ljuskälla
<maxjezy> CasperN, är blender användbart för att göra båtmodeller och ritningar tror du?
<CasperN> nja, skulle nog vilja ha tsplines och rhino 3d om du frågar mig
<CasperN> tror jag är det främsta programmet idag på marknanden för avancerade formdesigner
<CasperN> dessutom vill man ha nurbs
<Numn> någon som vet hur man får cursor överallt för jag får min defualta lite här och där?
<CasperN> men blender + tsplines kan äga hårt
<CasperN> då blender är nice att skissa form med
<CasperN> och tsplines kan konvertera subd till nurbs
<CasperN> vilket är fett awsome om du frågar mig
<maxjezy> :)
<CasperN> rhino används av båtdesigners idag
<CasperN> fördelen är att det finns ett plugin som heter tsplines
<CasperN> som påminner om enkelheten av subd modelering
<CasperN> men grejen är att det kan användas för maskinkod
<CasperN> eftersom just subd går att konvertera, vilket är väldigt nytt, så knyter det ihop polygonmodelering med industridesign
<CasperN> så ja, blender går ju användas för att designa saker som ska cnc fräsas
<CasperN> maxjezy: http://www.rhino3d.com/marine.htm
<Numn> någon?
<CasperN> maxjezy: blev du sugen på den där utbildningen?
<maxjezy> jo fan
<maxjezy> att lära sig bygga en egen båt är inte fy skam
<maxjezy> visst, jag kan väll bygga en båt nu med
<maxjezy> men inte en som kommer fortsätta vara båt ett tag framöver
<CasperN> men att bygga något som flyter och något som funkar bra är en skillnad
<CasperN> svåraste med båtdesign måste vara att bli expert på CFD, iaf om man väljer att göra moderna snabba båtar
<CasperN> skulle gissa på att det är några års högskolestudier för det
<CasperN> ska man bara bygga en båt så man kan ro ut en bit o meta abbore, då räcker nog epoxyplywood, spik och en hink att ösa vatten med :)
<Numn> :'(
<CasperN> Numn: ?
<Numn> NÃ¥gon som vet vad jag menar?
<CasperN> nej
<Numn> någon som vet hur man får cursor överallt för jag får min defualta lite här och där?
<Kurdistan> Numn: vad är cursor?
<Numn> pekare*
<CasperN> vad menar du med här o där då?
<Numn> att då när jag tex program så kommer ubuntus vanliga pekare fram.. när jag igentligen försökte fixa de nya jag installera via utseende
<CasperN> aha
<CasperN> nej det vet jag inget svar för, men jag känner till problemet
<CasperN> har upplevt samma sak
<Numn> rätt jobbigt :p
<Numn> jag antar att de nog finns någon som kan göra ett bättre jobb än vad "utseende" kan
<Kurdistan> Numn: vill du ändra utseendet för mus-pekaren
<Numn> nej, jag vill kunna ha den nya utseendet på muspekare överallt
<CasperN> det är ju lätt att ändra, men den gäller bara på vissa ställen, vissa program svarar med den som är standard
<Kurdistan> I see och det har du inte?
<Numn> precis
<Numn> CasperN: går det ändra stadarden?
<CasperN> går det säkert, man jag har aldrig försökt
<Kurdistan> Numn: kör du ubuntu eller någon av de buntu baserad distarna?
<Numn> ubuntu
<Numn> ubuntu <3
<Kurdistan> senaste?
<Numn> 11.04 japp
<realubot> maxjezy: Jag läste på vg.no om terrorattentatet i Norge och surfade lite allt möjligt samtidigt.
<realubot> CasperN: Vad vill du göra med ditt liv då?
<Kurdistan> Numn: http://i.stack.imgur.com/o4j9i.png
<CasperN> realubot: bli proffs på rysk roulette
<realubot> Numn: Misstänker att det är en bugg som gör att muspekaren byter tillbaka om du har Compiz aktiverat.
<Numn> Kurdistan: precis de jag har gjort men
<Kurdistan> Numn: jag tror jag funnit lösning åt dig, läs: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1751036
<Numn> jag har stängt effekterna så uhm
<realubot> CasperN: Det är nog inget bra alternativ.
<Kurdistan> näst sista posten.
<Kurdistan> :) google rocks.
<Numn> :D
<Numn> ska se om det funkar :p
<Kurdistan> istället för nano kan du köra med gedit
<Kurdistan> om det är lättare för dig
<realubot> Det här annars: http://www.webupd8.org/2010/08/how-to-change-mouse-cursor-theme-in.html
<Kurdistan> realubot: :P tror mer min länk beskriver hans problem mer.
<Kurdistan> inte sant Numn?
<Numn> hehe. vet inte är rätt trött.. så tycker båda ;)
<Numn> de du gav för länk finns det inget i x blabla
<Numn> hos mig
<realubot> Kurdistan: Jo, möjligt. Jag orkade inte läsa din tråd ordentligt.
<Kurdistan> :)
<Numn> jag installerat pekaren, men finns inte med? :S
<realubot> einand: Det ligger dock lite i den här kritiken av Googles filtrering: "Men det slutar inte där. En färsk bok av Eli Pariser, ”The filter bubble”, visar hur Google, Facebook och andra tunga aktörer på nätet aktivt filtrerar den information vi alla får på nätet. Google finkalibrerar dina sökträffar baserat på information de har inhämtat om dig på andra sätt, som din sökhistoria. Det betyder att 
<realubot> http://www.svd.se/kultur/internet-filtrerar-fram-hat_6347722.svd
<realubot> Google styr ju vilken information vi tar till oss och bidrar ju till att stärka vår uppfattning om tillvaron. Det hade varit bättre om Google inte anpassade sökresultaten till resp. användare.
<realubot> Istället för att censurera information som dom var inne på i Google-artikeln.
<realubot> Dessutom är nog inte Internet hela förklaringen bakom terrordådet i Norge. Oklahoma-bombningen utförde 1995 och jag tror knappast att Timothy McVeigh hade skaffat sig sin övertygelse på olika internetforum.
<realubot> Lika lite som ABBs WoW-spelande är hela förklaringen.
<CasperN> den där artikeln är ju skrämmande
<realubot> CasperN: Vilken? SvD-artikeln eller IDG-artikeln?
<realubot> http://www.idg.se/2.1085/1.396282/google-vill-stavja-natextremism
<CasperN> ja båda två
<CasperN> att man ska ens gå i tankarna med vilken info som ska vara tillgänglig
#ubuntu-se 2011-07-26
<Numn> Min pekare heter Redcurve är syns inte med där? i icons.. som dom snackar om i andra länken
<CasperN> http://sverigesradio.se/sida/artikel.aspx?programid=101&artikel=4616351
<CasperN> verkar som Norgeattacken kommit till Sverige också
<CasperN> alla dessa extremister...
<CasperN> tur att de minns Norge, att ha så dåligt minne annars skulle vara jobbigt
<realubot> Numn: Testade du Kurdistans tips då?
<Numn> japp hjälpe inte och andra så fattar jag inte varför måste leta i icons när det pekare jag ska ändra
<realubot> CasperN: Ja, det hade varit allvarligt att glömma den händelsen på två dagar typ.
<CasperN> de skrev upp det på en vägg för säkerhets skull :)
<realubot> Numn: Har du testat andra muspekarteman då? För att se om det är ett speciellt som krånglar eller om det krånglar oavsett vilket du byter till?
<realubot> Numn: Använder du Compiz? Har du aktiverat avancerade skrivbordseffekter? Om du använder Ubuntus nya utseende Unity så använder du avancerade skrivbordseffekter.
<realubot> Numn: Du ska inte leta i icons.
<realubot> Numn: Du ska packa upp mustemat så att katalogen med ditt mustema ligger i /usr/share/icons/mittmustema
<realubot> Numn: Därefter ska du editera en fil som heter /usr/share/icons/default/index.theme
<Numn> realubot: det är samma när jag byter till annat än de vanliga
<realubot> Och i filen ändra Inherits= till Inherits=muspekarens-namn
<realubot> Numn: Ok, vi gör et försök tillsammans? Var har du temat med muspekaren nu?
<realubot> Numn: Den ligger i themes eller icons eller var har du lagt katalogen som du laddade ner som innehåller muspekaren?
<Numn> jag har de liggande där jag ladda ner det till
<realubot> Numn: Som är var? I din Hemkatalog? I Downloads eller vad?
<Numn> det grejern jag installerade och dyker inte upp i icons eller vad nu igentligen bruka ligga
<realubot> Numn: Var hittade du temat? gnome-look?
<Numn> japp :)
<realubot> Numn: Har du länk till sidan där du laddade ner det?
<Numn> http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Redcurve+cursors?content=127464
<Numn> jag tror det inte är fel på pekaren. jag tror de som ni snackar bara den kom inte upp när jag installerade den finns inte i icons
<realubot> Numn: Öppna en Terminal och skriv (kopiera och klistra in) det här:
<realubot> find $HOME -name 'Redcurve'
<realubot> Posta resultatet av kommandot här i kanalen.
<realubot> Nafallo: Har du aldrig fått pekaren att synas istället för den vanliga muspekaren?
<realubot> Nafallo: Äh, skickade fel.
<realubot> Numn: Det var till dig.
<Numn> hittad .icons heter stället
<realubot> Numn: Du installerar mustemat genom att öppna programmet Utseende och sedan dra och släppa filen du har laddat ner från gnome-look till Utseende-fönstret. Då ska nya teman installeras så dom går att välja i Utseende efteråt.
<Numn> jo precis fast jag körde med installera
<realubot> Ok.
<Numn> problemet är att jag får inte att finnas bland olika program
<Numn> då dyker istället vanliga upp istället
<realubot> Det är helt klart något skumt med muspakarvalet. Jag testade att byta nu och rätt som det är så får man en annan muspekare än man har ställt in att använda. :S
<realubot> Numn: Ja, precis. Muspekaren fungerar men ibland så byts muspekaren ut mot den gamla? I vissa program så försvinner den nya och den gamla kommer tillbaka?
<Numn> precis, ifall du menar gamla själva (ubuntus pekare)
<realubot> Ja.
<realubot> Det är därför vi borde försöka med min lösning.
<realubot> Så vad säger du? Ska vi göra ett försök?
<realubot> Kör det här i Terminalen så jag ser var du har temat: find $HOME -name 'Redcurve'
<Numn> gjorde de
<Numn> sen vad?
<realubot> Numn: Vad fick du för resultat då?
<Numn> .icons/Redcurve
<realubot> Numn: Ok, bra.
<realubot> Kör det här kommandot nu: sudo cp -r .icons/Redcurve /usr/share/icons/
<realubot> Och därefter så kör du det här: sudo ls -l /usr/share/icons/Redcurve
<Numn> vad är det?
<Numn> vad gör själva kommnadot?
<Numn> hehe försöker lära mig lite :D
<realubot> Numn: cp kopierar katalogen Redcurve och cp -r kopierar katalogen Redcurve inkl. alla underkataloger och filer.
<realubot> Allt kopieras till målkatalogen /usr/share/icons så du ska ha en katalog där efteråt som kommer att heta /usr/share/icons/Redcurve
<realubot> Och det kontrollerar du att du har med kommandot: sudo ls -l /usr/share/icons/
<realubot> och: sudo ls -l /usr/share/icons/Redcurve
<realubot> Numn: "-R, -r, --recursive copy directories recursively
<realubot> "
<realubot> Ur: man cp
<realubot> cp --recursive eller cp -r eller cp -R är samma sak och kopierar katalogen OCH alla underkataloger/filer till den nya katalogen, t.ex.: cp --recursive /path/to/original/ /path/to/new/copy/
<Numn> sorry är leta seg så trött :p
<Numn> okrj det ligger tre filer där
<realubot> Posta resultatet av det här: sudo ls -1 /usr/share/icons/Redcurve
<realubot> SÃ¥ jag ser.
<realubot> :)
<Numn> du menar l va?
<realubot> Nope en etta faktiskt.
<realubot> ls -1
<realubot> inte ls -l
<Numn> COPYING
<Numn> cursors
<Numn> README
<realubot> Testa själv med ls -l och ls -1 så ser du att output blir olika.
<realubot> Numn: Ok, bra.
<realubot> Posta putput av det här då: sudo cat /usr/share/icons/default/index.theme
<Numn> [Icon Theme]
<Numn> Inherits=DMZ-White
<realubot> Ok, bra.
<Numn> :)
<realubot> Du kan förresten ta och sätta root som ägare till din Redcurve-katalog med det här kommanot: sudo chown root:root -R /usr/share/icons/Redcurve
<Numn> uhm ok vad gör den?
<realubot> kommandot chown använda för att ändra ägare till kataloger och filer.
<Numn> är det nödvändigt?
<realubot> Det är root som äger alla filer i /usr/share/icons så lika bra att sätta root som ägare på Redcurve också, tycker jag.
<Numn> hehe oki :)
<realubot> Numn: Nej, det kanske det inte är. Strunta i det så ser vi om det spelar någon roll. Jag tror det är struntsamma.
<Numn> jag kan ju sätta dit det sen isåfall
<realubot> Numn: Hur som helst så ska du öppna filen index.theme med kommandot: gksu gedit /usr/share/icons/default/index.theme
<realubot> Numn: När du har öppnat den så ska du sätta en # framför raden Inherits=DMZ-White
<realubot> och lägga till en helt ny rad under som ser ut så här: Inherits=Redcurve
<realubot> Därefter sparar du och stänger. Det ska se ut så: #Inherits=DMZ-White
<realubot> och: Inherits=Redcurve
<Numn> sen?
<realubot> Kontrollera med kommandot: sudo cat /usr/share/icons/default/index.theme
<realubot> Posta resultatet. Hur ser filen ut?
<Numn> exakt som du beskrivit det
<realubot> Numn: Ok, bra.
<realubot> Testa att logga ut och logga in igen i Ubuntu och gå in i Utseendet och välj ditt nya mustema, fungerar det nu i alla program?
<realubot> *Utseende
<Numn> hur gör jag det? det själva mustemat?
<Numn> ska kolla brb
<Numn> tja igen
<Numn> gick bra tackar hemskt mycket för din hjälp. har en extra fråga vet du någonting om irssi?
<realubot> Nafallo: Tja, fråga så får vi se.
<realubot> Numn: Det var till dig.
<realubot> Numn: Men fungerar Redcurve-muspekaren som den ska nu då?
<Numn> vetvet du hur man loggar lite det man har snackat.. för jag brukar ofta glömma bort det man har beskrivit.. :S
<realubot> Numn: Det är inga problem. Dessutom finns ubuntu-se-loggarna på nätet.
<Numn> japp fungerar fint, skulle bara vilja veta hur man gör sen när man vill byta då? är det bara klistra in innehålet från paketet och klistra in i mappen då elr? :p
<realubot> Numn: Du gör som vi gjorde. Du kopierar hela temat till /usr/share/icons/temat
<Numn> oki, du vet hur man loggar ifall man vill ha en egen kopia?
<realubot> Sedan går du in i index.them i /usr/share/icons/ och sätter # framför Inherits= och lägger till en ny rad som heter Inherits=temat där temat är namnet på det nya temat och samma som i /usr/share/icons/temat
<realubot> Numn: Mhm, kollar detljerna i hur man gör i Irssi. Wait.
<Numn> försökte leta själv men hittar inte något :S
<realubot> Numn: Kommer inte ihåg på rak arm men jag kollar upp det. Vänta någon minut.
<realubot> Numn: Just det. Så här:
<realubot> Så här: /log open -targets #ubuntu-se ubuntu-logg.txt
<Numn> vart hamnar den?
<realubot> Det är bättre att ha ett namn där Irssi automatiskt skapar ett filnamn som innehåller datumet så slipper du ha allt i samma fil.
<Numn> finns det nåt sätt att göra så?
<realubot> Ja.
<Numn> uhm.. oki :D
<Numn> hur? eller va det det du beskrev precis?
<realubot> Nu så: /LOG OPEN -targets #ubuntu-se ~/ubuntu-se/ubuntu-se-%Y-%m-%d.log
<realubot> Där har du den. :)
<Numn> men är det inte varje gång jag behöver logga?
<realubot> Skapa en katalog i din Hemkatalog som du kallar ubuntu-se först.
<Numn> realubot: det täcker inte mkt det som har skrivit typ det som syns. :/
<realubot> Jo, du måste spara Irssis inställningar för att det ska sätta igång automatiskt varje gång du startar Irssi och loggar in i kanalen.
<realubot> Numn: Vad menar du?
<Numn> irssi kanske lite svårt för mig? :p
<realubot> Numn: Om du skriver: /help log
<Numn> det va bara fönstret som loggade det som syndes. jag tänkte så kan gå tbx och kolla vad du skrev tidigare som en referens av nåt slag :)
<realubot> här i Irssi-fönstret (inte Terminalen) och trycker Alt+1 så ser du Irssis hjälpguide. Du växlar tillbaka hit med Alt+2, Alt+3 o.s.v.
<realubot> Numn: Du loggar fr.o.m. att du öppnar loggen med raden jag skrev. Du sparar inte allt vi har skrivit innan.
<Numn> okej, jag tänkte det som du skrev för ett tag sen. som jag kan spara. men det går väll inte?
<realubot> ubuntu-se loggar på nätet, vänta.
<realubot> Numn: Du kan inte logga saker som har skrivit utan du loggar det som skrivs efter att du använder /LOG OPEN o.s.v.
<realubot> Men ubuntu-se lägger ju ut loggar på nätet så du har det där. Vänsta bara.
<realubot> Numn: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2011/07/26/%23ubuntu-se.txt
<realubot> There you go.
<realubot> Eller där om du hellre vill det: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2011/07/26/%23ubuntu-se.html
<Numn> hmm ok
<realubot> Det som saknas kommer nog när loggen uppdateras nästa gång. Jag vet inte hur ofta dom lägger ut loggen. :S
<realubot> Saknas ju ett par timmar. Konstigt. Det brukar det nog inte göra...
<Numn> hur gör jag för att stänga av den?
<realubot> Numn: Så hämtar du loggen från nätet: wget http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2011/07/26/%23ubuntu-se.html -O ubuntu-se-$(date +%Y%m%d).html
<realubot> SÃ¥: /LOG STOP
<realubot> Eller så: /LOG STOP -targets #ubuntu-se ~/ubuntu-se/ubuntu-se-%Y-%m-%d.log
<realubot> Eller så: /LOG CLOSE -targets #ubuntu-se ~/ubuntu-se/ubuntu-se-%Y-%m-%d.log
<realubot> Det borde fungera.
<Numn> jo få se imorgon ifall loggas.. så kan jag se vad du har skrivit typ nu.. måste gå lägga innan mina ögon börja forma sig fyrkanter ;)
<Numn> godnatt realubot :)
<realubot> Numn: Bokmärk den här loggfilen så hittar du det imorgon:
<Numn> tack så mycket för hjälpen!
<realubot> http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2011/07/26/%23ubuntu-se.html
<realubot> np
<realubot> Sov gott!
<larsemil> bamsefar: men om jag ändå måste köra puppet så kanske det är lika bra? eller så sätter jag upp båda...
<Kirill^> Wuz up?
<andol> larsemil: Tja, beror helt på hur många maskiner du har, och vilken typ utav inloggning du vill stödja. En fördel med ldap är ju att du kan autentisera utan att sagda maskiner eller tjänster behöver faktiskt tillgång till lösenordshasharna. Fast visst, har du färre än N maskiner, och det enbart rör sig om system-inloggningar, så kanske det är värt att låta puppet köra kontohanteringen, och slippa ha en redundant ldap-setup.
<peetra> Har nån kommit ihåg astt spamma kanalen om Lernid då? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SwedishTeam/LernidTest
<larsemil> andol: ~5 burkar just nu. bara sysadmin inloggningar.
<andol> larsemil: I sådant fall skulle jag nog kört med puppet, om ni nu ändå har en infrastruktur på plats för det.
<larsemil> andol: grymt!
<Squarism> engelsk fråga i svensk kanal"can i determine what dhcp server was used "configure" my eth0"
<andol> Squarism: Lite osäker på om NetworkManager (vilket i regel används på desktopdatorer) gör något special, men annars borde du kunna se spår i /var/log/syslog
<andol> Squarism: I exemplet http://paste.ubuntu.com/652318/ så är 10.30.0.248 DHCP-servern, medans 10.30.0.37 är det tilldelade ip:et.
<Squarism> andol, thanx man! That did it
<Squarism> elller tack mena jag
<realubot> Hallå tjejer!
<Kirill^> y0
<realubot> Kirill^: Wzup in da hood?
<realubot> Varför slutade ubuntus irc-logg på nätet kl 01:00?
<realubot> Oj. Det gjorde den inte. Jag glömde ladda om sidan. :S
<Kirill^> Haha :D
<Kirill^> Jadu, sitter och fördriver tiden bara! Inte mye mao... Själv då?
<realubot> Kirill^: Jag vaknade nyss. :S
<realubot> Kirill^: Ofrivillig sovmorgon. Jag undrar vad chefen säger när man kommer en halvdag försent? :S
<realubot> Kirill^: Tur att jag inte har en chef ö.h.t. :D
<Kirill^> Sant det ;)
<realubot> Den chefen vars personal kommer 4h försent hade nog inte blivit glad.
<Kirill^> Njee, inte direkt! Är inte direkt glad att mina arbetskamrater kan komma in vid 9, då vi börjar 8 :S
<Kirill^> Men men :)
<progmanexe> Vad heter detta på svenska? Hittar ingen översättning alls... http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Douche
<cahoot> lavemangspåse t ex
<kodein> sköljkanna
<progmanexe> Hmm...
<Kimmen> skölj-nånting iaf
<progmanexe> "douchebag" blir ju "skitstövel" på svenska, väl?
<cahoot> t ex
<Kirill^> progmanexe: > Hmmm ^^
<Kirill^> Sitter på jobbet just nu, så vågar inte söka reda på sakerna just nu :p
<peetra> Jahass, men irkka vågar du. ^^
<progmanexe> Fattar inte hur folk vågar göra vissa saker men inte andra på jobbet.
<Kirill^> Sitter via terminal och SSH hem så ;)
<Kirill^> Enda de ser är trafik på port 22 :D
<progmanexe> Och realtidsvideo på din skärm.
<progmanexe> Med keylogger.
<Kimmen> samma här men annan port ^^
<progmanexe> Så ni har datorerna igång hemma? Stackars maskiner som aldrig får vila!
<Kimmen> server
<kodein> servern står ju på jobbet? ;)
<kodein> blåser sina 10kW
<Kimmen> hemmaservern
<Kimmen> 20W kanske
<kodein> nå, jag irkkar ju faktiskt hemifrån för tillfället. för mycket åsksäsong för att man ska vilja köra utan ups
<progmanexe> "ups" säger man om man inte har UPS och är 450 mil hemifrån och datorn dör.
<Kimmen> tror jag bara hört åskan 2ggr den här sommaren
<kodein> ups:en klickade till 4 gånger i fredags, men det är nog första gången sen jag köpte den som den kommit till nytta. sitter på en mindre failig slinga än universitetet gör
<Kimmen> har haft 1 strömavbrott på 1,5 år som jag bott i min lägenhet
<Nafallo> hmm. tror jag aldrig haft stromavbrott sedan jag lamnade sverige :-P
<yarre_> hmm touchpad som inte fungerar utan drivrutin varken i Ubuntu eller Windows, men som fungerar i windows om man installerar drivrutin. Kan den vara sönder tro?
<Kimmen> nej
<frankbooth> Vad får dig tro att den är trasig? Låter som om att det fattas drivrutiner
<yarre_> frankbooth: för att en mus borde fungera även utan så att du faktiskt kan använda den för att installera en drivrutin? :P
<yarre_> Det är ju lite som att ett grafikkort inte skulle visa någon bild innan du fixat drivrutiner :P
<frankbooth> Ja, det vore ju inte dumt yarre_
<frankbooth> men den fungerar ju med extern drivrutin
<yarre_> jo men säg att en vanlig användare har problem med windows och behöver gå in i felsäkert läge, ska den då behöva ha en extern mus för att fixa problemet? :)
<Kimmen> man använder väl inte musen för att gå in i felsäkert läge
<yarre_> Kimmen: nej men när du väl bootat i de läget, en vanlig användare kan inte använda tangentbordet för att navigera :P
<Kimmen> missförstod dig där..
<frankbooth> Vill inte vara elak, men det här är ju en ganska meningslös diskussion? :) Tillverkaren gjorde en miss helt enkelt?
<Kimmen> precis
<yarre_> Det är en eee-pc o jag kan inte hitta nån annan med mitt problem så, får väl anta att den e trasig
<frankbooth> Vilken EEE är det?
<yarre_> 1005px
<frankbooth> Mycket knasigt
<Kimmen> fn+f3?
<progmanexe> "failig slinga"? Farlig slinga?
<yarre_> Kimmen: psmouse krashar efter en stund, dvs man kan få den o röra sig något när datorn startat
<maxjezy> skumt skumt
<Kimmen> mm
<maxjezy> har du kört ratpoison på den?
<maxjezy> kanske musen är förgiftad
<maxjezy> *trollar*
<cahoot> inga fel loggas?
<progmanexe> Lajjnucks verkar vara ett bra OS där man nästan t.o.m. kan få ha en fungerande muspekare.
<Kimmen> yarre_: vad får du om du kör: "cat /etc/modprobe.d/eeepc" ?
<yarre_> progmanexe: diggar ditt nick :P
<Philip5> välkommen johanbr
<johanbr> tack tack :)
<Squarism> Philip5, tjenare!
<Philip5> Squarism: yo
<Philip5> läget?
<Squarism> Jofan, tebax på jobbet
<Squarism> efter en kortare semester.
<Philip5> apropå ingenting. någon som har några tips på återuppladdningsbara AA-batterier? bra sådana eller sådana att undvika?
<Philip5> Squarism: det är väl lugnt fortfarande på jobbet eller?
<Philip5> jag har fortfarande semester
<kodein> Philip5: sanyo eneloop eller GP recyko
<Squarism> Ja, skönt faktiskt.. men men, här liggs inte på latsidan
<kodein> (du vill ha "gen2" som håller ladning och spänning länge)
<Squarism> Lyckos
<Philip5> kodein: vet du om eneloop är lätta att hitta?
<kodein> även om de inte har samma kapacitet som gen1 har så brukar de kunna funka längre just för att spänningen håller sig på en högre nivå längre
<Squarism> Philip5, Hur går det med COH'andet då?
<kodein> Philip5: kjell&co har, t.ex.
<Philip5> gp säljer de iaf på kjell & co
<Philip5> kodein: har de även eneloop?
<kodein> ja
<realubot> Lubuntu 11.04 ratio 160. Det ni!
<Philip5> ja se där
<Philip5> kodein: hur mycket kräm har du i dina?
<Philip5> kodein: gp verkar ha upp till 2700mAh medan eneloop max 2000
<Philip5> Squarism: spelade lite igår kväll faktiskt men annars har det inte blivit mycket senaste veckorna. var till och med lite ringrostig igår
<kodein> Philip5: nja, alltså, det är antingen GP:s recyko-linje eller sanyos eneloop, de är runt 2000-2100 mAh båda två
<realubot> Hur sparar man statistiken från Transmission så att Transmission fortsätter att räkna om man ominstallerar systemet?
<Squarism> Philip5, oh ok... jag har börjat köra 2vs2 automatch.. faktisk riktigt kul. Lite mer avspänt än 1vs1
<Philip5> kodein: tänkte köpa mig en nikon sb-700 idag
<kodein> realubot: titta i ~/.config
<CasperN> tjoho
<Philip5> kodein: så då ska man ju se till att få bra batterier
<kodein> Philip5: ja, precis, jag har gått i liknande tankar (dock speedlite 430exII), så det är därför jag researchat batterier lite :)
<Philip5> kodein: vilken tur att du redan gjort det :)
<Philip5> kodein: kör du både nikon och canongrejer?
<kodein> och det som framkom var att det är nimh generation 2 som gäller, och då är eneloop eller recyko bland de bättre. även maha imedion skulle vara bra, men de har jag inte hittat några i sverige som säljer
<kodein> Philip5: nä, jag kör canon
<Philip5> kodein: trodde du också var en nikon-fanboy :(
<CasperN> vad tycker ni om iphone slr då?
<Philip5> Squarism: körde du med teamspeak då också eller?
<Squarism> Philip5, nä... man blir ihop parad med ngn random bara
<kodein> Philip5: njaej, nikon är väl typ det enda märke jag saknar (räknar in kameror som tar film då, dock)
<kodein> det enda i dslr-väg jag har är en canon
<Philip5> kodein: då har du nivrvana kvar alltså ;)
<Philip5> nirvana
<Philip5> Squarism: aha, det kan säkert vara kul
<Squarism> Philip5, det har varit lärorikt att lira lite 2vs2 så om du har lust ngn dag kan vi prova lyckan ihop mot männskligt motstånd
<Philip5> Squarism: totalkrossade en snubbe igår som köra PE och jag britt som jag gillar. riktigt skoj
<kodein> om pentax hade kunnat göra en digital ME Super, så hade det ju varit nåt... helt klart min favoritkamera för småbild
<Philip5> Squarism: visst
<Philip5> CasperN: som svar på din fråga så är det mer en kul pryl än något att ta på allvar
<CasperN> kul pryl för 2k
<CasperN> men det är ju en apple slr, så det borde ju anses som bättre
<Philip5> CasperN: för fotofolk är det vad saker kostar eller mer
<Squarism> Philip5, härligt.. sånt är alltid skönt.. speciellt om dom är dåliga förlorare =D
<Philip5> Squarism: hade sånt där flyt där det stod och vägde när man hade små slag och jag gick segrande ur vart och ett
<michaelis> Hej på er. Är det någon av er som har haft problem med terminalemulatorn så att konstiga tecken visas vid utskrift till terminalen?
<Squarism> Philip5, soft! Britterna kan va farliga om man rattar dom rätt
<Philip5> Squarism: jo men man ska ha en del tur med dem också
<Philip5> michaelis: hänger inte med på vad du menar. inget jag märkt iaf
<kodein> nu blev iaf blitzen beställd till slut. har bara velat i ett år :)
<Philip5> kodein: köper du över nätet?
<michaelis> Philip5: Vid användandet av printf("test") i min kod så dyker | när jag kör koden.
<kodein> Philip5: mmm, jag var runt och snurrade i några butiker igår utan att hitta folk som hade i lager, så då blev det att prova fotokungen den här gången
<Philip5> aha
<Philip5> kodein: med lite tur så har jag min redan ikväll från butik
<kodein> så du kommer gå omkring i skymningsljuset och prova den, med andra ord? ;)
<Philip5> kodein: vi kanske ska mötas upp utanför Barre när du fått din och blixtra lite in i hans place så folk tror att vi är värsta paparazzi och Barre någon kändis från typ big brother :)
<realubot> kodein: Mhm, jag får titta i .config när det blir aktuellt med en ominstallation.
<Philip5> kodein: mest jobbigt att vänta på att ladda batterier bara
<realubot> Det är kul att se vilken ratio jag kommer upp i totalt och inte bara mellan installationerna.
<kodein> Philip5: recyko kommer iaf laddade och klara
<kodein> tror det är så med eneloop med.
<kodein> jäpp, "Unlike traditional rechargeable batteries, Eneloop batteries are precharged and can be used immediately out of the package - no longer the need to go home and charge before use."
<Philip5> aha
<Philip5> bra
<Philip5> wb johanbr
<realubot> Varför fungerar inte: sftp://user@server:22:/homne/user/
<realubot> Access denied.
<realubot> i Nautilus?
<realubot> Måste jag ange namnet på min private key eller vad?
<realubot> Jag har en private key med ett speciellt namn. Försöker Nautilus använda fel nyckel eller varför går det inte att ansluta?
<realubot> Jag kommer ju in från Terminalen med: ssh -i /path/to/key -p 22 user@server:/home/user/
<realubot> Varför fungerar det inte i Nautilus med sftp://user@server:22:/home/user/ ???
 * realubot hänger upp en skylt med texten stängt för semester på kanalens dörr och går och badar.
<einand> jag tror inte du vågar bada
<larsemil> har en burk som har 2gb ram(virtuell burk). Den dödar då och då processer för att den har för lite ram. Men den har enligt free -m 1185 ledigt. Kollar man hosten så använder den dock 1.8gb av 2. Vet inte riktigt vad jag ska göra.
<spacebug-> hum
<spacebug-> larsemil: det kan inte va så att det är just en process som börjar äta minne som fan och sen dödar OOM-killern den och då kommer ju allt tillbaka så när du kollar så ser det normalt ut?
<spacebug-> eller hur ser du i hosten hur mycket minne den virtuella tar?
<realubot> einand: Varför skulle jag inte våga bada?
<realubot> larsemil: Hosten kanske inte ser skillnad på cachat minne och använt minne vilket din virtuella burk gör? :S
<realubot> larsemil: Så hosten tycker att minnesåtgången är för hög vilket inte virtuella systemet tycker?
<realubot> Jag vet inte. Jag försöker bara förstå varför det är så olika.
<realubot> einand: Svara på min fråga istället.
<realubot> einand: Varför kommer jag inte in på servern med sftp i Nuatilus: sftp://user@server:XXX:/home/user där XXX är porten som sshd använder och user användarnamnet och server är serverns ip-adress?
<realubot> einand: Jag kommer ju in med: ssh -i .ssh/my_id_rsa -p XXX user@server:/home/user
<cahoot> serverns log kanske talar om varför?
<realubot> cahoot: Mm. Ska kolla.
<realubot> Hm, vad är det här för meddelande i dmesg: "atkbd serio0: Spurious NAK on isa0060/serio0. Some program might be trying access hardware directly."
<cahoot> det har nog inget med ditt sftp-problem att göra
<realubot> Nej, men jag blev nyfiken.
<spacebug-> realubot: är det en virtuall maskin? mina gör så oxå.. det är väl att se ser att tangentbordet/musen används av utomstående processer
<Philip5> kodein: så där ja... då är man visst blixt och nya batterierägare då :P
<cahoot> Philip5, här är en kul attiralj: http://triggertrap.com/
<realubot> cahoot: grep -ir ssh /var/log/*
<realubot> Det ger ingen vettig info om att något skulle vara fel i.a.f.
<realubot> spacebug-: Aha, ok, låter troligt.
<cahoot> läs /var/log/auth.log
<realubot> spacebug-: Det är i vbox ja.
<Philip5> cahoot: ska kolla strax
<spacebug-> ok
<kodein> Philip5: najs, själv har jag bara hunnit bli med batterier hittills
<Philip5> kodein: skaffade du eneloop? för mig blev det gp 2700
<kodein> gp recyko
<kodein> behövde laddare också, och det fanns inget sånt paket för sanyo där
<Philip5> mina heter powerbank
<kodein> då är de väl den äldre generationen nimh?
<Philip5> vet faktiskt inte
<Philip5> jag prutade mig till dem också
<kodein> http://www.kjell.com/?item=44575&path= <-- vad jag köpte
<spacebug-> har för mig att vi har 2800 på jobbet. och rätt bra laddare. Min här hemma laddar så slött att jg får krupp på den. Kanske lägga ut pengar på en ny? ;)
<Philip5> köpte på media markt och prutade på blixten med lägsta prisgaranti så jag sänkte priset på blixten med 300 kr och så sa jag att de ska väl inte bara vara lika billiga som lägsta pris utan vara ledande och ge mig billigare batterier till så då slängde de in det här paketet för 200 kr
<kodein> det är ju iofs inte så dumt prutat :)
<Philip5> nä :)
<Philip5> och så är mina 600 mAh kraftigare
<Philip5> vet inte om det är teknikskillnad i dem
<kodein> och om du tycker batterierna laddar ur för fort så kan du ju alltid prova eneloop eller recyko sen
<Philip5> ja
<Philip5> antar det går att köra samma laddare från gp och köpta till recyko sedan
<kodein> just.
<Philip5> bör väl ändå ha minst 8 batterier
<Philip5> så man har ett set extra om det första tar slut
<kodein> att de har högre kapacitet behöver egentligen inte betyda att de är bättre, generation 2 håller spänningen högre en längre tid vilket också kan spela in
<kodein> när det sjunker under 1.1V/ack brukar många prylar sluta gilla batterierna i förtid
<Philip5> kodein: tyckte jag läste något om din blixt att den saknade batteriindkator så man inte såg hur pass mycket man hade kvar på ett bra sätt
<kodein> det hade jag inte tänkt på, men det behöver ju inte bli ett stort problem om man ser till att ha en reservuppsättning med sig i väskan
<Philip5> nä men vad det verkade som var det just så att batterierna bara tog slut då utan förvarning
<Philip5> vet inte om man kan kolla i menyn på något sätt annars
<realubot> *suck*
<larsemil> spacebug-: så kan det vara, men är en webbserver och ser inga peakar i trafik riktigt.
<larsemil> spacebug-: får kolla vidare
<johanbr> larsemil, du kan ju prova köra "vmstat 1" i en terminal och se om nåt konstigt dyker upp
<ah-berg> hur fixar man så jag kan köra spotify och skype samtidigt ? blir något knas med ljudet
<Philip5> kodein: ops, köpte visst ett 4 set eneloop 2500 mah också nu när jag ändå var i farten :P
<kodein> Philip5: lätt hänt :)
<kodein> ah-berg: jag köpte ett ljudkort med hårdvarumixer, men en del har lyckats få pulseaudios mixer att tillåta mer än en ljudkälla samtidigt...
<Philip5> kodein: jepp, och de är ju förladdade så jag slipper antingen vänta tills imorgon för att leka med blixten eller bara stoppa i ett par engångsbatterier som jag snabbt bränner slut
<Zeadar> grattis eftersom du just loggat in för 9000000 gången så har du vunnit en gratis frontallobotomi
<Kirill^> Okej?
<kodein> nej, det är _inte_ okej.
<Philip5> kodein: tänk om din blixt är restnoterad och de får vänta en vecka på leverans från leverantör :O
<kodein> jag pratade med dem och de hade i lager, så...
<kodein> men kommer det om en vecka så är det ingen fara heller
<Philip5> jo då ska det vara stor dramatik
<Philip5> en annan off topicfråga. tillhör du lägret som är för eller emot användandet av uv-filter bara som skyddsåtgärd för linsen?
<kodein> där är jag nog i mot-lägret
<Philip5> jag har inte provat och vet inte hur det egentligen påverkar men använder inte själv
<kodein> men i en tillräckligt skitig miljö skulle jag nog skruva på ett
<kodein> typ på stranden också, kanske
<Philip5> jo där kanske det kan vara mer risk med sand och sånt som kan repa lättare
<kodein> främst i motljussituationer man märker det, mer ghosting
<Philip5> tänkte mer på nyttan med att ha det som skydd mer än annat
<kodein> mja, man kan få rätt fula repor från ett uv-filter som går sönder också.
<kodein> frontlinsen på objektiv är rätt tåliga, hsh
<Philip5> men förhoppningsvis så hade skadan som skadar filtret varit än värre på objektivets lins
<kodein> nja, inte ens säkert att det hade blivit något.
<kodein> motljusskydd, däremot, skyddar rätt bra
<Philip5> kanske på en canonlins ;)
<Philip5> jo det kör jag alltid med i stort sett
<kodein> du har väl sett http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D1tTBncIsm8 annars?
<Philip5> nope inte just den faktiskt. annars har jag sett många från digitalrevtv som brukar vara rätt roliga
<kodein> där är det väl iofs husen som testas mest, men även kitobjektiven får ju några törnar
<Philip5> hehe, kollar nu
<Philip5> kodein: han göra så bra ljud när han gladdar med salladen på kamorna
<kodein> mm
<bamsefar> Data och internet.
<Philip5> kodein: är det weather sealing på det där canonobjektivet
<kodein> internet, lol internet, web 2.0 und online-chat
<kodein> Philip5: nä,
<kodein> saknar ju röd ring, till att börja med :)
<Philip5> är det ett tecken i canonvärlden om det förutom att jag trodde det var mer proffsserien som hade röd ring
<kodein> nja, de flesta L-objektiv är vädertätade.
<kodein> tror inte några icke-L har vädertätning
<Philip5> L är det lika med röd ring?
<kodein> ja
<Philip5> jag är nog rätt dålig på canonobjektiv
 * kodein har dålig koll på nikkor, så det jämnar väl ut sig
<Philip5> hehe
<Philip5> det finns ingen sådan direkt regel på nikon. de flesta full frame är nog tätade och vissa crop
 * kodein kan tänka sig en nikkor 45/2.8-pannkaka, dock
<Philip5> tsss
<Philip5> kodein: hehe, han blir lika lycklig varje gång hans gamla kamera lyckas ta några bilder efter han våldfört sig på den. skulle vara kul att se bilder från dem efteråt
<kodein> Philip5: se del 2.
<Philip5> är fortfarande på 1an
<realubot> Varför fungerar inte det här i Nautilus?!? Någon? sftp://username@XXX.XXX.XXX.XX:22:/home/username
<Kirill^> realubot: > Hmmm, dunno, men du kan ju alltid lägga till dem  genom "connect to" som bokmärke ;)
<Kirill^> http://linux.about.com/od/ubuntu_doc/a/ubudg10t9.htm
<realubot> Kirill^: Det är något med nycklarna har jag upptäckt nu. Om jag tillåter password-login så fungerar det perfekt.
<Kirill^> realubot: Ahaa okej :)
<realubot> Kirill^: Det är något som gör att det inte fungerar när jag inte tillåter password-login och försöker logga in med nycklar.
<Kirill^> Undra om det inte är så att den anslutande måste ha nyckel också. Misstänker det
<Kurdistan> :) vad gör ircarna idag.
<realubot> Kirill^: Den anslutande?
<Kurdistan> realubot: du kör ubuntu natty? hur mkt ram tar natty efter systemuppstart?
<realubot> Kirill^: Det fungerar i Terminalen med ssh -i /path/to/key -p 22 user@server:/home/user
<realubot> Kirill^: Jag kör inte Natty.
<realubot> Kurdistan: Det var till dig.
<Kurdistan> realubot: okej.
<Kurdistan> tack ändå.
<realubot> Kurdistan: Det står väl annars i specsen på ubuntu.com?
<phnom> realubot: Du måste ju säga till den vilken nyckel den ska använda om du inte kör med standardnamnet
<Kirill^> realubot: Vad kör du då?
<realubot> Kurdistan: https://help.ubuntu.com/11.04/installation-guide/i386/minimum-hardware-reqts.html
<phnom> Sen är jag inte heltsäker på : mellan port och path heller...
<Kurdistan> realubot: blev inte klokare. alltså runt 500 mb med skrivbord?
<Kurdistan> det är ju grymt tungt.
<Kurdistan> runt 260 mb ram har min kde4 och kör jag med root-kontot blir det typ 220 mb ram.
<realubot> Kurdistan: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ubuntu_%28operating_system%29#System_requirements
<realubot> 384 MB enligt Wikipedia.
<Kurdistan> :) ubuntu med unity har alltså blivit tyngre än kde4
<Kurdistan> det var som tusan
<Kurdistan> gnome2 kunde jag tweaka sönder så den hamna runt 200 mb
<realubot> Kurdistan: Varför är det så viktigt att köra på lågt RAM?
<Kurdistan> :) personligen är det ju inte så viktigt, men det verkar som unity är både mer resurshungrig och segare än tidigare utgåvor av ubuntu med gnome2 som standard.
<realubot> Är det här sant? "A supported GPU is required to enable desktop visual effects, including the Unity shell. In case such a GPU is not available the GUI falls back to Gnome 2."
<Kurdistan> hoppas unity 2d får bukt på det hela
<Kurdistan> realubot: yes.
<realubot> Det var ju någon här inne som sa att Classic-läget inte var "riktiga" Gnome 2?
<Kurdistan> :) va? är klassisk läge vad? openbox+gnome? :)
<realubot> Kurdistan: Hur ligger Ubuntu 11.04 + Gnome Shell till jämfört med Ubuntu 11.04 + Unity då?
<realubot> Kurdistan: I 11.04 finns ju Classic mode att välja när man loggar in. Då får man det gamla Skrivbordet.
<Kurdistan> realubot: jag kör inte buntu längre, testkör annat på bärbara.
<realubot> Jag tror det är Gnome 2 men någon i kanalen sa att det inte var "riktiga" Gnome 2. :S
<realubot> Kurdistan: Windows?
<Kurdistan> så jag vet inte, men gnome shell är nog inte bättre.
<Kurdistan> realubot: windows? aldrig, så länge inte satan tvingar mig till skiten.
<realubot> Kurdistan: Vad kör du då?
<Kurdistan> pclinuxos
<realubot> Kurd OS?
<realubot> Hurd OS?
<Kurdistan> :) kurdos det får jag väl fixa i framtiden om man får tid.
<realubot> Kurdistan: Aha. Windows-look-a-liken?
<realubot> ;)
<Kurdistan> realubot: nej. det för 1000 ggr zorin os.
<rolfblidborg> realubot! 'ello!
<rolfblidborg> (Och alla andra såklart)
<realubot> rolfblidborg: Tjena roffy!
<Kurdistan> pclinuxos är mandriva fork
<rolfblidborg> realubot: Windows-burken fungerar nu :D
<Kurdistan> den fyller mina krav. rullande utgåva. användarvänlig. stabil.
<realubot> rolfblidborg: Det var tråkigt att höra.
<einand> gillar Arch då
<einand> också rullande releaser
<Guss72> Hej all
<Guss72> a
<rolfblidborg> realubot: Nah, det är ju bara en spel/film-dator :)
<realubot> Kurdistan: Mhm, men hur viktigt är det med rolling release när det finns PPA?
<Guss72> skulle behöva lite hjälp
<einand> Guss72: säg med vad
<einand> så kanske någon som kan, hjälper dig
<realubot> !ask | Guss72
<ubot2> Guss72: Fråga inte om att fråga, bara ställ frågan. Om någon vet svaret kommer vederbörande troligen svara :-).
<Guss72> dela ut vissa mappar till olika användare
<realubot> ;)
<Kurdistan> realubot: :) jag behöver inte ppa.
<Kurdistan> sedan så måste man hålla koll när ppa strular till repot
<Kurdistan> i för sig körde jag inte många ppa
<realubot> Kurdistan: Sant.
<Kurdistan> ett av ppa var Philip5s :).
<realubot> Kurdistan: Jag kör inte heller många PPA.
<realubot> Men visst, ibland så smyger PPA in alla möjliga uppdateringar till olika paket.
<realubot> Det gäller ju att ha koll där.
<Guss72> har skapat 2 konton till mina ungar nu vill jag ha en mapp i nätverket utdelad till dom  och inte dom andra tips ?
<Guss72> hur ger jag rättigheter till en mapp som bara vissa kommer åt ?
<realubot> Guss72: Använder du bara Linux eller Windows också?
<Numn> någon som vet hur jag fixar senaste eclipse, för jag vet inte hur jag kompilar de :/
<realubot> Numn: Där är ju du!
<realubot> Numn: ;)
<Numn> :D
<realubot> Numn: Loggfilen ligger ute om du vill läsa det jag skrev till dig igår.
<Numn> ok :)
<phnom> Numn: Du laddar ner bollen från deras hemsida, packar upp den och kör eclipse som ligger i mappen
<realubot> Numn: Du hittar hela konversationen där.
<Guss72> har servern i ubuntu och en laptop med ubuntu sen kör dottern vista
<realubot> Guss72: Delar du ut med Samba då?
<Numn> uhm.. men ifall jag vill ha det som uhm. i själva program menyn då? :)
<Guss72> jag tror det har inte kört linux väldigt länge
<phnom> Numn: Då får du lägga till det själv genom att högerklicka på menyn och skapa en genväg på lämplig plats i menyträdet :)
<phnom> Efter att ha packat upp det och lagt det nånstans där du inte råkar ta bort det dvs
<Guss72> nu kollade jag bara att dela ut i den så kallade utforskaren som finns i ubuntu
<realubot> Guss72: Du kan ju sätta lösenord för att komma åt katalogerna? Olika lösen för olika users?
<phnom> Numn: Det kan ju vara så att de har installationspaket för ubuntu på hemsidan också
<Guss72> sen var jag inne i användare och grupper och kollade efter rättigheter
<realubot> Guss72: Dela ut olika kataloger där du har olika lösenord till katalogerna?
<Numn> phnom: jo fast inte senaste :D
<Guss72> ja precis
<Guss72> var gör man det ?
<realubot> Guss72: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Samba/SambaServerGuide#File%20Sharing%20%28Basics%29
<realubot> Guss72: Det kanske är till hjälp?
<Guss72> Ska kolla tack
<phnom> Numn: Nä, såg det också nu :)
<phnom> Numn: Jag brukar lägga sån program i /opt för att hålla reda på dem. Och sen skapa egna genvägar i menyn iaf.
<realubot> Guss72: Det som står under "Private and public shares in same config" kanske?
<Numn> ok, men brukar man inte kunna uppdatera via uppdatering*
<phnom> Numn: Nä, i eclipse fall så får man använda deras inbyggda uppdateringssystem, finns under hjälpmenyn om jag inte missminner mig
<Guss72> det finns inget simpelt klicka och välja då typ
<Numn> phnom: för mig så uppdaterades inget :S
<phnom> Numn: Vet inte om det funkar med eclipse från pakethanteraren. Var rätt länge sen jag använde det öht
<realubot> Guss72: system-config-samba kanske?
<Guss72> ska kolla det med lite bökigt det här
<realubot> Guss72: system-config-samba - GUI for managing samba shares and users
<realubot> Guss72: sudo apt-get install system-config-samba
<realubot> så installerar du det.
<Numn> realubot: vet du någoting jag snackar om?
<Guss72> har det installeerat
<realubot> Numn: Jag har inte hängt med i vad du har skrivit.
<Guss72> ska kolla det det kanske är lösningen
<realubot> Numn: Försöker du kompilera senaste versionen av Eclipse?
<phnom> Nä... Om man skulle ta och installera ubuntu igen kanske...
<Guss72> förresten kan man byta namn på hårdiskarna
<realubot> phnom: Kör du Windows 2000?
<Guss72> har 2 diskar som heter /new volume och det som delas ut och lägg in hamnar ibland fel
<phnom> realubot: Arch
<Numn> realubot: mm :D fast jag kollade om man kunde fixa det något annat sätt
<realubot> phnom: Varför gå tillbaka till Ubuntu då?
<realubot> Numn: Jag ska kolla, vänta...
<phnom> Numn: Du behöver inte kompilera eclipse, det är skrivet i Java.
<realubot> Numn: "Eclipse 3.5.2 or newer is available as a standard package (eclipse) in the Universe repository, via any package manager in Ubuntu."
<phnom> realubot: För att det är lite bekvämare. Arch behöver lite mer babysitting när man uppdaterar och så.
<Numn> uhm? men inte senaste 3.7?
<realubot> Numn: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EclipseIDE
<realubot> Numn: Kolla under "User installation".
<Numn> http://www.eclipse.org/indigo/
<Numn> ska ta och lära mig java ;D
<realubot> Numn: http://www.eclipse.org/downloads/packages/eclipse-classic-37/indigor
<realubot> Numn: Den här kör dom med på Chalmers: http://www.horstmann.com/bigjava.html
<realubot> Om du ska lära dig Java.
<Numn> vad menas med classic är det indigo deT?
<realubot> Big Java.
<realubot> Numn: Det står ju "The classic Eclipse download: the Eclipse Platform, Java Development Tools, and Plug-in Development Environment, including source and both user and programmer documentation. Please look also at the Eclipse Project download page."
<realubot> Numn: Det finns ju många andra specialvarianter av Eclipse: http://www.eclipse.org/downloads/
<Numn> jo jag ser det, tänkte mest originella eclipse?
<realubot> Shit. Strulet med Nautilus och sftp hade med rättigheter i .ssh att göra. :(
<phnom> Numn: Alla där är indigo, men med olika plugins
<realubot> Åh, vad jobbigt att jag inte upptäckte det förrän nu.
<DrGrov> Hej allihopa
<DrGrov> Använder någon här en Android lur?
<phnom> DrGrov: Ja?
<Numn> men jag ute efter classic antar och det jag behöver till det du beskrev typ :)
<DrGrov> phnom: Jag undrade bara då jag startade igång telefonen av misstag då den laddades. Slog in PIN koden som vanligt och inga problem. Dock bara en liten sådan fråga att bör man vänta en viss tid förrän man stänger av telefonen så att inga processer osv. fortfarande är igång?
<DrGrov> Ursäkta för OT diskussion
<phnom> DrGrov: Nä, det ska nog vara rätt lugnt. Sålänge du inte rycker ut batteriet när den gör något viktigt, som att uppdatera sig själv eller så.
<realubot> Numn: http://colinrrobinson.com/technology/install-eclipse-ubuntu/
<DrGrov> phnom: Okej bra, jag bara blev irriterad då jag körde igång den av misstag då jag laddade den :)
<phnom> DrGrov: JAg brukar alltid ha mina igång när jag laddar dem...
<DrGrov> phnom: Jag har en tendens av att stänga av dom, troligen en beteendeskada jag råkat ut för i tidiga år :)
<peppis> någon som vet någåt bra sätt att spara musik på??????
<realubot> Numn: Se till att du tar rätt Eclipse beroende på om du kör 32 eller 64 bitars Linux.-
<realubot> phnom: Hur då spara musik? Från vad?
<DrGrov> Eclipse = ?
<realubot> peppis:
<realubot> peppis: Fel, sorry.
<realubot> phnom: Fel, sorry.
<realubot> peppis: Spara musik hur då?
<DrGrov> phnom: Men tack för svaret. Jag troligen bara lite onödigt stressad då jag ens tänkte så att det kunde bli fel
<phnom> DrGrov: Lugnt :) Vilken lur är det?
<DrGrov> phnom: Det är en LG Optimus 2X. Hade HTC Sensation före den här men den tyckte om att reboota sig självt emellanåt och det är inte acceptabelt.
<phnom> Sensation ska annars vara rätt najs vad jag har hört :) Men HTC verkar ha lite värmeproblem med sina så de startar om sig, en del exemplar oftare än andra
<madbear> inte wildfire, men den är inte en superdator så det kanske är det :P
<DrGrov> Jo, Sensationen var riktigt grymt bra och trevligt men fullständigt oacceptabelt beteende. Blir nog inga fler HTC-lurar för min del. Tappat förtroendet rätt bra med dom efter detta hände.
<phnom> Nä, min Legend har aldrig gjort det heller... Men jag har en kompis med en Desire som vart inne för "reparation" en 8 gånger nu, han har fått moderkortet utbytt tre av dem
<madbear> borde dom inte ge honom en ny lur då bara
<Numn> kan inte flytta eclipse :/
<madbear> dom har ju förfan råd att sponsra ett cykelstall!
<phnom> Det är ju det de tycker att de gör när de byter kortet
<peppis> realubot: och bara spara de,så jag inte förlorar de igen eftersom mmina datorer verkar radera de själv mm
<phnom> Numn: Till /opt? Du måste gör det med sudo
<realubot> Numn: Ja.
<peppis> sattb och rensade upp allt i helgen och nu äör dfe bortas
<DrGrov> Jag fick så jävla dåligt customer support då jag ringde till HTC att jag tänkte "Fan, är detta ens legitimt att ha så pass dålig kundservice?"
<realubot> Numn: drwxr-xr-x   2 root root  4096 2010-10-07 17:56 opt
<DrGrov> Helt absurt dåligt, ingen jävla aning hade dom med vad dom tänkte föreslå. Samma visa varje gång, "Har du provat en fabriksåterställning?" Faaaaaan vad less jag bliiiiir :(
<realubot> Numn: Det är root som äger /opt och bara root har access att skriva till katalogen drwxr-xr-x, w:et säger det.
<phnom> DrGrov: Hehe, nä, det blir nog en SE när det är dags för nytt
<realubot> Numn: Så för att skapa filer i katalogen /opt måste du använda root.
<realubot> *sudo
<DrGrov> phnom: Jag tror jag fortsätter med LG, riktigt nöjd hittills. Eller så Nokias nya N9a.
<phnom> Eww, Nokia :P
<DrGrov> Jo, Nokia är inget vidare nu men tror dom lyckas med N9an. Gör dom det så skall jag eventuellt fundera på den.
<DrGrov> Brb, 10 minuter
<phnom> brb, installera ubuntu.
<Numn> oki ;)
<phnom> :P
<realubot> phnom: Raderar dina datorer dina musikfiler automatiskt?!?
<realubot> peppis:
<realubot> peppis: Shit.
<phnom> \o/
<Numn> om jag vill fytta det
 * realubot blänger på tab-tangenten.
<realubot> peppis: Det kan ju inte vara möjligt att datorn raderar musikfilerna automatiskt?
<peppis> realubot: nej, men dev fanns igår och inte nu
<realubot> peppis: Det låter väldigt märkligt.
<spacebug-> ingen dev?
<Numn> vad betyder det här?
<Numn> sudo chown -R root:root eclipse
<Numn> sudo chmod -R +r eclipse
<peppis> realubot: jag vet
<realubot> peppis: Sök i ditt system efter filerna med kommandot: sudo find / -iname 'låt.mp3'
<realubot> där du byter ut låt.mp3 mot ett filnamn som saknas.
<realubot> Numn: Det betyder att du formaterar hårddisken.
<spacebug-> eller bara 'locate nån_fil'
<peppis> realubot: mm, men vart kan jag spara de när jag hittarde?
<Numn> whu? alvar? :P
<realubot> Numn: Nej, men seriöst. Det betyder att du ändrar ägare till användaren root och gruppen root på katalogen eclipse och alla underkataloger (recursive -R).
<realubot> Numn: chown = change owner
<Numn> men det är ju redan root så?
<realubot> Numn: chmod -R +r eclipse betyder att du sätter read-rättigheter på katalogen eclipse och alla underkataloger/filer (-r recursive).
<spacebug-> Numn: första raden sätter användar 'root' och gruppen 'root' som ägare till katalogen 'eclipse' och alla underkataloger + filer. Andra raden sätter 'rättighet att läsa' på alla filer i katalogen och underkataloger och 'rättighet att lista filer' på alla kataloger i katalogen 'eclipse'
<realubot> Numn: Det skadar inte att köra kommandot.
<spacebug-> Numn: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<realubot> Numn: chmod = change file mod bits
<realubot> Numn: man chmod
<realubot> Numn: man chown
<Numn> chmod vet jag att ändrar attribut har ja för mig :)
<realubot> man-sidorna ger info.
<realubot> Numn: chmod ändrar rättigheterna på filer/kataloger. Det avgör vem som har rätt att läsa, skriva och exekvera (köra) olika filer.
<realubot> Numn: Det är bl.a. därför skript m.m. måste ha x-rättigheter för att filen ska gå att exekvera.
<realubot> Numn: spacebug- postade en bra länk.
<realubot> Numn: Läs den när du har tid och lust.
<Numn> jag körde den där sakern från colin.. fast sistan saker fungerade inte för mig
<Numn> realubot: jag får såhär  bash: /opt/eclipse/eclipse: det går inte att köra binär fil
<cahoot> ls -la /opt/eclipse/eclipse
<Numn> cahoot: vad är -la?
<realubot> Numn: man ls
<realubot> ;)
<realubot> ls listar filer. -a listar även dolda filer och -l listar filer detaljerat (eller något).
<realubot> -l use long list format.
<realubot> -a all
<Numn> hehe :p
<realubot> ls = list directory contents
<antii> !real_Ubot
<ubot2> :(
<realubot> !CoCk | antii
<ubot2> Factoid 'CoCk' not found
<realubot> !coc | antii
<ubot2> antii: http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct
<Numn> hur avslutar man
<realubot> Q
<realubot> Tryck q för att lämna man-sidan.
<Numn> -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 71023 2011-03-21 21:05 /opt/eclipse/eclipse
<cahoot> körbar är den ju
<realubot> Numn: Körde du det: /opt/eclipse/eclipse -clean &
<Numn> MM
<DrGrov> Jag hamnar att fråga en off-topic fråga gällande snus
<DrGrov> Jag är fårn Finland, har oerhörda problem emellanåt att få tag på snus
<DrGrov> NÃ¥gon som snusar av er?
<Numn> har snusat tidigare
<DrGrov> Numn: Hmm... Tyvärr, behöver någon som är snusare nu :) Grattis dock att du har sluppit det :)
<einand> DrGrov: varför ber du ingen skicka till dig
<DrGrov> einand: Nämen hej einand, hur står det till? Det är lite problematiskt, tullen är stenhårda med snusimport. Det är omöjligt idag men kan nog eventuellt gå.
<realubot> Numn: Har du gjort steg 4 ordentligt: http://colinrrobinson.com/technology/install-eclipse-ubuntu/
<DrGrov> Jag hamnar nog till sist att flytta till Sverige
<Numn> japp exakt
<realubot> Numn: Vad får du om du kör: cat /usr/bin/eclipse
<Numn> vad lyder frågan drgrov ;P
<madbear> DrGrov: vad om snus?
<madbear> jag råkar snusa!
<Numn> #!/bin/sh
<Numn> #export MOZILLA_FIVE_HOME="/usr/lib/mozilla/"
<Numn> export ECLIPSE_HOME="/opt/eclipse"
<Numn> $ECLIPSE_HOME/eclipse $*
 * Philip5 drar iväg några blixtar på kodein, zapp zapp zapp :D
<realubot> Det kanske ska vara #!/bin/bash ?!?
<DrGrov> madbear: Fan vad bra. Dock är frågan som så att vad ligger snusprisena på idag i land? Typ Ettan, Grov, General, Skruf, Rape osv. Någon grym skillnad mellan lös och portionspriserna? Vad är billigaste portionssnuset du får tag på "over-there"? :)
<Numn> haha ;D
<delhage> sluta snusa
<Numn> jag copy pasta jag från sidan :p
<delhage> bästa jag gjort i hela mitt liv
<DrGrov> delhage: Hej, du gillar/gillade visst Chelsea eller var det Hammarby?
<madbear> delhage: ska göra det innan 30 har jag tänkt
<delhage> Hammarby
<madbear> inte så länge som jag pluggar iaf
<madbear> det pallar jag inte :P
 * delhage var 42
<madbear> DrGrov: det finns portion för typ 30kr eller nåt tror jag
<madbear> jag kör bara lös och dom kostar sinnes 46 kr
<DrGrov> madbear: Hur gammal är du nu? Jag tänkte samma sak, pluggande kräver snus i stora mängder. Jag skall tillbaka till hösten och köra klart skolan once and for all
<realubot> Numn: Mm, men testa att byta ut /bin/sh mot /bin/bash
<madbear> DrGrov: 26 bast!
<DrGrov> delhage: Har du bra koll på Hammarby?
<Numn> finns det nåt sätt göra det på+??
<phnom> DrGrov: s/snus/kaffe/
<realubot> Numn: gksudo gedit /usr/bin/eclipse
<Numn> omg.. nvm :P
<delhage> DrGrov: ja, det tycker jag nog
<DrGrov> madbear: Låter som en bra tid att sluta vid 30, själv är jag 27.
<madbear> s/kaffe/affe
 * delhage är Hammarbysponsor sen 12 år
<antii> AIK!
<DrGrov> delhage: Trevligt, jag nämligen undrar att blir det eller blev det någon av den där turneringen där Hammarby skulle möta Mallorca osv. ?
<DrGrov> phnom: Ja, du snusar också?
<einand> DrGrov: vad gör tullen om du importerar det då?
<phnom> Vad bra att när man ber den ladda ner alla uppdateringar medans den installerar så har man fortfarande 189 st kvar när man bootar -.-
<phnom> DrGrov: Nä, jag dricker kaffe istället
<phnom> Snus smakar blä
<einand> en rulle borde väl gå, om jag märker den som gift?
<DrGrov> einand: Det blir konfiskerat och sedan blir det böter. Har dock en polare som får in råtobak och tillsatserna för att göra snus. Det verkar gå riktigt enkelt igenom utan problem.
<DrGrov> Att skicka en gåva är också "förbjudet" :(
<madbear> DrGrov: jag har gjort eget snus
<madbear> 24 timmar tar det skitenkelt
<madbear> jag kan typ inte laga mat ens och klarar att göra snus
<madbear> :D
<DrGrov> madbear: Jag tänkte det samma. Har du provat Lindgrens Snus, Swedmax eller Gandaf?
<delhage> DrGrov: det blev ingen turnering tyvärr, men två matcher: Hammarby-Mallorca och Leicester-Mallorca (på Söderstadion)
<delhage> 0-0 och 1-1
<delhage> iirc
<einand> DrGrov: vart i finnland bor du, åland som inte är EU?
<DrGrov> delhage: Jag hade funderat att komma över till Stockholm för att se dom matcherna. Gillar stenhårt 08 Fotboll med John Holmström och hur han peppade upp hela matcherna/turneringen.
<madbear> DrGrov: limpans.se 1,3kg färdigt för 180kr
<DrGrov> einand: Jag bor i Vasa
<Numn> omg funkar inte nu heller :'/
<DrGrov> madbear: Hur bra blir snuset?
<madbear> det funkar
<einand> kan inte geografin, är det i eller utom eu?
<madbear> DrGrov: man måste lära sig lite för om man tar för mycket av glycerolet så blir det kladdigt som fan
<DrGrov> einand: Alltså Vasa är en stad i Finland på västkusten. Strax över Kvarken från Umeå.
<DrGrov> madbear: Jag tänkte eventuellt beställa från Lindgrens Snus, det verkar lovande. Får en värmetålig plastbytta med sig, det är idiotsäkert enligt instruktionsvideon :D
<DrGrov> delhage: Hurudan stämning brukar det vara på Söderstadion nu i Superettan?
<Numn> realubot: funkar inte nu heller
<madbear> DrGrov: det är nog typ samma som jag kört då
<realubot> Numn: Ok, då vet jag inte. Ändra tillbaka till #!/bin/sh
<madbear> jag snusar röda lacket annars så kör på lakritsaromet
<DrGrov> madbear: Ja, jag tror definitivt det är enkelt. Dock lite misstänksam på själva aromerna. Får nog dunka in ordentligt så det börjar smaka något.
<delhage> DrGrov: rätt bra måste jag säga. I går hade vi 10081 i publiken
<DrGrov> madbear: Mitt stora problem nu är mängden jag snusar :( Har i alltid 2st portioner åt gången. Nu har jag dubbelportion Skruf Stark :(
<madbear> jesus!
<DrGrov> delhage: Låter riktigt lovande :) Tror du ni går upp i år eller blir det ett mellanår?
<madbear> man kan göra egna portion oxå
<Numn> realubot: jag blir riktigt sur nu varför fungerar det inte? :S
<DrGrov> delhage: Har det blivit svårt att få tag på biljetter inför matcherna eller är det enkelt att få biljett?
<delhage> DrGrov: nä, det är rätt lätt fortfarande
<DrGrov> madbear: Jo, det blir ett stort problem detta snusande. Blir alldeles för mycket emellanåt. Jag blir fetare också av att snusa mycket.
<delhage> sällan det är helt utsålt
<DrGrov> delhage: Bra bra :) Jag har aldrig nämligen sett en match i Allsvenskan och har börjat fundera på att kolla på en eller några då jag kommer till Stockholm.
<madbear> DrGrov: sluta då! :P
<DrGrov> madbear: Det blir också svårt, ett problem :( Har snusat i 15 år :(
<madbear> har du testat att sluta då?
<DrGrov> einand: Du är ju alltid väldigt diplomatiskt och filosofisk så denna fråga tror jag passar dig :) Tror du det är skillnad på att importera råtobak + tillsatser för snustillverkning vs. att importera färdigt snus?
<DrGrov> madbear: Jo, det har jag. Alltid blivit svårt, klarar mig ca. 1 dag men det redan är oerhört svårt. Har märkt att jag borde fara på semester någonstans i 2-3 veckor och på så vis slippa tänka på snus så kanske det kunde gå vägen. Problemet är att jag börjar röka då jag inte har snus :(
<einand> DrGrov: i sverige är det det iaf, tex är det ingen skatt på råtoba
<DrGrov> einand: Alltså tror jag att här i Finland räknas det på samma sätt. Det är ju inte färdigt snus då det anländer.
<delhage> DrGrov: nästa säsong är sista på Söderstadion, sen är det nya arenan
<Numn> vad gör jag för fel?
<DrGrov> delhage: Ja, det var väl sponsorerat av något stort företag den nya arenan?
<DrGrov> delhage: Har det blivit något krav på att vara i Allsvenskan då den nya arenan invigs?
<DrGrov> Ursäkta mina off-topics diskussioner hela tiden :(
<DrGrov> Har ni någon bra 10.04 PPA att rekommendera? :)
<Numn> det kan inte bero på att jag har nåt som är typ java va?
<delhage> DrGrov: tror inte det
<DrGrov> delhage: Bra, det vore absolut inte bra att sätta sådana krav på laget
<Numn> realubot: hur gör jag det den sakern i icke terminalt då?
<Numn> kanske hjälper då :)
<Numn> den säger att jag inte är ägare? :S
<DrGrov> Brukar ni leka mycket med themes i Ubunu?
<DrGrov> *Ubuntu?
<phnom> DrGrov: Mja, men det var ett tag sen
<DrGrov> phnom: Jag undrar att är det bästa att ta fram PPAs och adda dom eller borde jag söka efter tarballs?
<phnom> DrGrov: Med PPAs får du ju automatiska uppdateringar
<Numn> phnom: vet du någonting vad som kan vara felet?
<phnom> Numn: Vad blir det för fel?
<DrGrov> phnom: Ok, jag kör PPas
<Numn> efter att jag skriver /opt/eclipse/eclipse -clean &
<Numn> så blir det såhär
<Numn> opt/eclipse/eclipse: det går inte att köra binär fil
<phnom> Numn: NÃ¥got mer?
<Numn> nope
<Numn> det enda jag försökte va det som stog på den här sidan
<phnom> Har du tillräckligt med rättigheter? Vad ger 'ls -la /opt/eclipse/eclipse' ?
<Numn> http://colinrrobinson.com/technology/install-eclipse-ubuntu/
<Numn> totalt 640
<Numn> drwxr-xr-x  9 root root   4096 2011-06-14 02:09 .
<Numn> drwxr-xr-x  3 root root   4096 2011-07-26 22:04 ..
<Numn> drwxr-xr-x  2 root root   4096 2011-06-14 02:09 about_files
<Numn> -rw-r--r--  1 root root  18909 2011-06-14 00:18 about.html
<Numn> -rw-r--r--  1 root root  94931 2011-06-14 02:09 artifacts.xml
<Numn> drwxr-xr-x  5 root root   4096 2011-06-14 02:09 configuration
<Numn> drwxr-xr-x  2 root root   4096 2011-06-14 02:09 dropins
<Numn> -rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  71023 2011-03-21 21:05 eclipse
<Numn> -rw-r--r--  1 root root    279 2011-06-14 02:09 eclipse.ini
<Numn> -rw-r--r--  1 root root     59 2010-07-29 16:36 .eclipseproduct
<Numn> -rw-r--r--  1 root root  16536 2005-02-26 00:53 epl-v10.html
<Numn> drwxr-xr-x 23 root root   4096 2011-06-14 02:09 features
<Numn> -rw-r--r--  1 root root   9022 2006-12-11 17:04 icon.xpm
<Numn> -rwxr-xr-x  1 root root 335360 2006-12-11 17:04 libcairo-swt.so
<Numn> -rw-r--r--  1 root root   8951 2011-02-04 21:39 notice.html
<Numn> drwxr-xr-x  4 root root   4096 2011-06-14 02:09 p2
<Numn> drwxr-xr-x 15 root root  36864 2011-06-14 02:09 plugins
<Numn> drwxr-xr-x  2 root root   4096 2011-06-14 02:09 readme
<Numn> oops.. borde ha skickat ett pm elr nåt
<phnom> !pastebin | Numn
<ubot2> Numn: pastebin är en tjänst du kan använda för att klistra in text som är fler än tre rader, tex konfigurationsfiler, scripts, felmeddelanden m.m. - http://paste.ubuntu.com
<phnom> :)
<phnom> Numn: Vad har du för maskin? är den 64-bitar?
<Numn> 32bitar
<phnom> Och du laddade ner det från länken på sidan du länkade nyss? För den är för 64 bitar
<Numn> vadå den är för 64bitars. vilken menar du?
<DrGrov> Hur kopierar jag en hel katalog? sudo cp -r ?
<phnom> Numn: Den länken som finns på hemsidan du pekade mig på pekar på 64-bitarsversionen av eclipse, den kommer inte gå att köra på en 32-bitarsmaskin
<phnom> DrGrov: ja
<DrGrov> phnom: Okej, får lov att testa nu då :)
<phnom> Numn: Eller jaha, fel av mig :)
<phnom> Du laddade ner 32-bitarsversionen va?
<Numn> det är ju 86x_64 någonting?
<phnom> Numn: x86_64 är för 64-bitar
<Numn> omg are you serious?
<phnom> Yesh
<phnom> :)
<Numn> vad det den här jag skulle ha tagit då elr?
<Numn> http://build.eclipse.org/technology/phoenix/torrents/indigo/eclipse-SDK-3.7-linux-gtk.tar.gz.torrent
<phnom> Mm
<Numn> :'(
<Numn> men guiden är ju den filen jag körde med?
<Numn> nu vet jag inte vad jag ska göra.. :/
<Numn> jag har ju misplacat filer då
<phnom> Det kommer funka med 32-bitars också, ta bort /opt/eclipse och börja om från början, fast med rätt version
<Numn> hur gör jag det då?
<DrGrov> Återkommer strax
<Numn> jag tror dom är låsta
<phnom> Numn: sudo rm -rf /opt/eclipse
<einand> http://www.humblebundle.com
<Numn> ska bli roligt att lära sig java :D
<phnom> Numn: =) Sitter och knackar Java hela dagarna nu...
<Philip5> java ska inte knackas. det ska malas och sedan bryggas... sedan drickas i små zippar
<Philip5> :P
<rolfblidborg> Philip5: HUEHUEHUHEHUE
<phnom> Philip5: +1 :P
<Numn> phnom: tack så mkt phnom :D
<phnom> Numn: Funkar det nu?
<phnom> Gwah, någon som vet hur man snabbt och lätt byter wm i gnome?
<Numn> phnom: japp :D
<DrGrov> Hej igen
<DrGrov> Fan vad detta är roligt att installera teman och ikoner :)
<DrGrov> Vad tycker ni om detta som inloggningsbild? http://slim.berlios.de/themes/slim-fingerprint.jpg
<Philip5> en gammal klassisk bild
<realubot> Numn: Var var vi? Jag fastnade på Queens youtube-kanale. :D
<Kurdistan> DrGrov: snyggt. Detta är ju linux du kan göra vad du vill med din skrivbord.
<Numn> phnom: sover du? :)
<DrGrov> Kurdistan: Jo, detta är dock login skärmen då jag skall logga in
 * x_link gör 00:00-dansen!
<x_link> Wohooooo
<Philip5> x_link: woohoo! dy lyckades tajma! :D
<Numn> några milisekunder försent x_link :p
<Numn> xD
<realubot> Numn: Hur går det med Eclipse?
<Numn> bra.. fick fixad till slut av phnum hjälp :)
 * realubot dansar regndansen.
<Numn> tack för hjälpen :)
<realubot> Numn: Vad var felet då?
<x_link> Philip5: Yes =)
<realubot> Numn: Varför gick det inte att köra eclipse-filen?
<x_link> Numn: Inte, inte försent
<Numn> hehe fel paket jag ladda ner ;D
<x_link> Skriver fortfarande 00:00, allså har jag hela 00-01 på mig =)
<Kurdistan> DrGrov: ja den är fin.
<Kurdistan> lightdm kommer ju vara lättare fixa sådant
<Numn> x_link: :P
<Numn> nu är det bara java jag behöver lära mig.. och php såklart :D
<Numn> vart har ni era sorts guider.. så jag kan leta bland dom istället så kanske hittar nåt som jag behöver veta som någon redan har skrivit i en guide av nåt slag
<DrGrov> Kurdistan: Jag skall posta en screenshot om en stund då jag får detta i bättre ordning, ok?
<DrGrov> Kurdistan: Jag försöker ändra lite ikonteman osv ännu så blir det nog super
 * DrGrov pluggar in 2 Skruf Stark
 * DrGrov har en känsla att han kommer dö av att snusa
<Kurdistan> DrGrov: nice
<Numn> DrGrov: du överlever ska du se ;)
<phnom> Hmm, går det att få nautilus att *inte* ha hand om själva skrivbordet?
<Kurdistan> phnom: jepp. vad hade du tänkt köra istället?
<DrGrov> Numn: Jo hoppas. Dock lite rädd av allt detta snusande. Blir lite väl mycket LOL
<phnom> Kurdistan: Jag fulstartar i3 genom ett skript. Ville bara byta wm, men nu hamnar skrivbordet som ett eget fult fönster :P
<DrGrov> Brb
<phnom> Försökte göra en egen gnome-session + xsession för det men det gick inget vidare.
<Kurdistan> phnom: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-replace-nautilus-with-pcman-file-manager-in-ubuntu.html
<realubot> Numn: Ok, bra att det löste sig i.a.f.
<Kurdistan> detta är i för sig pcman men kan ge dig info om hur du kan gå tillväga
<realubot> peppis: Hittade du musikfilerna när du sökte efter dom med find?
<phnom> Kurdistan: Nja, det är för att byta nautilus som filhanterare, det vill jag inte, jag vill att den ska sluta ha hand om skrivbordet =/ Men tack ändå
<Kurdistan> jaha då vet jag inte
<Kurdistan> då jag inte gjort det någon gång
<johanbr> phnom, tror det finns nån flagga "--no-desktop" eller liknande till nautilus
<phnom> johanbr: Jo, men hur får man nautilus att alltid starta med den? Provade att bara slänga in den i min gnome-session men den vill einte
<phnom> Har mappat iväg det till ett eget skrivbord, out of sight out of mind.
<johanbr> phnom, hmm... finns en flagga  /desktop/gnome/background/draw_background i gconf, prova ändra den
<realubot> peppis: Om du hittade filerna med find så lär dom inte ha raderats utan dina musikfiler finns på hårddisken.
<phnom> johanbr: Ska ta en titt, tackar
<johanbr> eller möjligen /apps/nautilus/preferences/show_desktop
<johanbr> kanske mer troligt med den senare
<phnom> johanbr: Den stämde in rätt bra :) tack
<johanbr> varsågod!
<Numn> phnom: vad tycker jag ska göra nu när jag vill lära mig java :D
<johanbr> Numn, tänka om? :)
<Numn> hur?!
<phnom> Numn: Ptja, det beror väl på hur mycket du har programmerat innan
<Numn> html räcker väll!?
<phnom> \o/
<Numn> O.o
<phnom> Numn: LTH's grundkurs i Java: http://cs.lth.se/kurs/eda016_programmeringsteknik_foer_d_och_c/datorlaborationer/
<phnom> Finns lite referenser till annat att läsa där också.
<Numn> ta och läser det imorgon
<phnom> Ne, dags att gå och lägga sig kanske... gnatt
<Numn> ggodnatt :D
<einand> någon som vill se vad jag lekt med precis?
<Philip5> någon som kommit på varför Lernid ska vara så mycket bättre än irc-klienter i allmänhet??
<Kurdistan> Philip5:  :) vad är det?
<Numn> hehe. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n4StlvX-kOg
<DrGrov> Hej igen allihopa
<DrGrov> Någon vaken ännu eller alla gått och sova?
#ubuntu-se 2011-07-27
<einand> Jag är aken
<einand> jag labbar
<DrGrov> einand: Okej, jag hamnar att återkomma inom en par minuter. Detta sket ihop sig :)
<DrGrov> einand: Tack ändå, det löste sig
<einand> [D
<einand> ok
<DrGrov> Återkommer strax
<maxjezy> wb DrGrov
<DrGrov> Tack maxjezy
<DrGrov> Detta är frustrerande som fan själv
<DrGrov> Alltid något som skall göras lite snyggare och bättre.
<DrGrov> FÃ¥r nog lov att sluta helt, kan ju inte ha detta som natthobby :D
<maxjezy> va gör du?
<DrGrov> Försöker konfigurera utseendet på GNOME med hjälp av nya teman, ikoner, muspekare osv osv.
<maxjezy> oj
<maxjezy> blir det lite bra?
<DrGrov> Jag garanterar att det blir sjukt jävla sexigt
<maxjezy> får visa screenshots sen
<DrGrov> Jo, det tar ca. 20-25 minuter ännu och det blir färdigt
<DrGrov> Brb
<einand> mitt ADSL dog
<cHarNe2> gött
<einand> tja, jag undrar mer varför
<einand> försöker hitta manulen då den beter sig väldigt udda
<einand> enligt manulen så står det "aktiv bootloader"
<progmanexe> Nationalteatern sjunger i en sång "men vi ger aldrig upp vår luffarrock, eller säljer vår musik"... betyder det att de inte sålde några plattor med sin musik på? Eller betalade de för dem själva och gav bort? Låter sjukt i så fall.
<DrGrov> Hej
<DrGrov> Jag kör Evolution nu på datorn på 10.04.
<DrGrov> Jag får inte bortraderat dom mailen som jag vill
<amelia> *gäsp*
<DrGrov> Hej amelia
 * progmanexe trycker in flera kilo potatis i amelias öppna mun
<DrGrov> amelia: Hur står det till?
<amelia> progmanexe: moget
<progmanexe> Mm... vet.
<amelia> DrGrov: bara bra, själv?
<DrGrov> Detta Evolution verkar nog inte alls vara det jag hoppades på... Synd, får söka efter något nytt
<amelia> DrGrov: vad händer då? ser du mailen men de är överstrukna?
<DrGrov> amelia: Jo, det är bra tack :) Försöker krångla med Evolution och mitt mejlkonto. Fick nog upp allting. Jo, jag ser mejlen som är överstruken men får inte bort den. Jag vill deleeeete :)
<amelia> DrGrov: View -> Show Deleted Messages
<amelia> DrGrov: den är nog förbokad, se till så den inte är det så syns bara borttagna mail i Trash
<DrGrov> amelia: Dom är alltså nog borttagna men finns ändå kvar?
<amelia> DrGrov: de finns kvar i papperskorgen.
<DrGrov> amelia: Jo, den skall jag tömma.
<DrGrov> amelia: Hur får jag bort "On This Computer" menyn då? Den stör mig fruktansvärt
<progmanexe> Filkorgen.
<amelia> DrGrov: du kan ställa in evolution att tömma papperskorgen varje gång du stänger ner programmet..
<DrGrov> amelia: Ok, det är en bättre ide.
<DrGrov> Dock har jag 2 trash där? Jävligt konstigt
<amelia> DrGrov: den går inte att få bort, men tryck på - rutan så slipper du se så mycket av den.
<amelia> DrGrov: den ena är nog evolutions och den andra är nog på din mailserver, så har jag med.
<DrGrov> amelia: Ok, låter bättre. Finns det något annat mejl program som vore enklare? Det är alldeles för mycket olika saker här som jag inte egentligen behöver
<amelia> DrGrov: jag vet inte... jag kör bara evolution och mutt
<DrGrov> amelia: Hurudant är mutt? CLI visst?
<amelia> DrGrov: jo, mutt är cli.. det funkar, men inget jag använder till vardags direkt.
<DrGrov> amelia: Ok, jag tror det är alldeles för mycket för mig :D
<DrGrov> amelia: Då finns det väl inget val, får hålla mig till min webbmejl
<amelia> DrGrov: thunderbird finns ju också.. mozillas
<DrGrov> amelia: Aah, Thunderbird. På tal om Mozilla. Tror du det vore bra att uppdatera från 3.18 eller vad det nu är som är senast till 5.x?
<amelia> jadu, ingen anning.. jag vet knappt vad jag kör.
<amelia> jag kör visst 5.0
<progmanexe> Mozilla vad?
<amelia> firefox såklart.
<progmanexe> Är väl knappast såklart?
<progmanexe> Mozilla gör en jävla massa mjukvara.
<amelia> låter som någon är lite på krigsstigen idag?
<DrGrov> Nu undrar jag riktigt vad som händer.... Kan inte alls logga in mera på mejlen via Evolution. Påstår att jag har fel lösenord....
<DrGrov> Verkligen mystiskt.
<DrGrov> amelia: Kan du ge en åsikt om mitt skrivbord och utseende om jag postar en screenshot?
<amelia> DrGrov: det kan jag säkert.. men jag är nog den sämsta personen att be om en åsikt när det gäller sånt. jag kör default rakt av...
<DrGrov> amelia: Jag tänkte mera på att få en kvinnlig åsikt, du är nog perfekt för detta :)
<progmanexe> DrGrov låter som ett porrstjärnenamn.
<DrGrov> progmanexe: Jo, det är lite smått snuskigt. Men det har med mitt favoritsnus att göra, Grov Snus hence the name DrGrov
<progmanexe> Hence the name?
<DrGrov> progmanexe: Här har du att läsa, http://sv.bab.la/lexikon/engelsk-svensk/hence
<progmanexe> Varför bytte du till engelska?
<DrGrov> progmanexe: Hence = härav, varför, därför
<DrGrov> progmanexe: Ja varför inte? Finns det någon lag på att inte få tala engelska?
<progmanexe> Att blanda blir förvirrande.
<DrGrov> Tänkte bara att det är ett väldigt användbart ord i många sammanhang som inte så många vet om
<DrGrov> amelia: Vänta lite så skall jag försöka få ihop en screenshot. Är lite svårt då jag inte vet riktigt hur :D
<amelia> DrGrov: kör du gnome är det bara att trycka på print screen-tangenten på tangentbordet.
<DrGrov> amelia: Jo, det vet jag men då jag inte vet riktigt att hurudan bild säger det mesta.
<progmanexe> ??!!
<DrGrov> progmanexe: Vad menar du?
<DrGrov> amelia: Du får länken via PM istället
<amelia> ok
<progmanexe> DrGrov: Jag menar att jag inte alls förstod vad du skrev sist.
<progmanexe> "Jo, det vet jag men då jag inte vet riktigt att hurudan bild säger det mesta."!
<DrGrov> progmanexe: Alltså vad är det som är så svårt att förstå med det där? Jag menade helt enkelt att jag vet inte vilken typ av bild som säger det mesta om det vi talade om, alltså mitt skrivbord och utseende. Alltså skall jag ta en bild av bara desktopen eller skall jag ta en bild av något program öppet + desktopen. Det så jag menade.
<progmanexe> Hmm. I så fall borde det stått: "Jo, det vet jag men då vet jag inte riktigt vilken bild som säger det mesta."
<progmanexe> Eller: "Jo, det vet jag men då vet jag inte riktigt hurdan bild som säger det mesta."
<DrGrov> progmanexe: Men ärligt talat, jag skiter blanka fan i vilket det "borde" stå. Jag skrev det jag skrev and that's it.
<DrGrov> Helt onödigt att sitta och pilla i nerven bara för något sådant. Har du inte annat viktigt att göra?
<DrGrov> Du förvränger ju bara orden, det betyder ju exakt samma sak oavsett hur du förvränger orden. En människa som förstår att förvränga ord kan också förväntas kunna läsa klar och tydlig svensk text.
<progmanexe> Nej... det du skrev var nonsens.
<progmanexe> Däremot skriver du allt annat korrekt.
<progmanexe> Om du hade skrivit allting åt helvete fel hade jag aldrig brytt mig om att ens kommentera det.
<DrGrov> Fy fan, helt jävla onödigt att diskutera detta.
<DrGrov> Har ingen jävla betydelse vad varken du eller jag säger så länge personen som skulle ta del av det förstod, alltså amelia.
<DrGrov> Men skit samma om det där, du förstod och jag förstod. Finns inget problem, eller hur?
<progmanexe> Jo, att du skrev så. Stör mig på det när du tydligen kan skriva ordentligt och gör det annars. Bara det.
<amelia> men snälla..
<progmanexe> Men ja, egentligen borde jag jobba hårt. Men det är jävligt svårt att koncentrera sig.
<DrGrov> progmanexe: Alltså skaffa dig ett liv i så fall och koncentrera dig på viktigare saker än människors skrivfel eller annat. Skulle jag varje gång ta och få i nerverna då människor inte skriver rätt så skulle jag överhuvudtaget inte ha psyket i skick mera.
<DrGrov> progmanexe: Men visst, tidsfördriv är ju bra men någon gräns får det väl lov att finnas eller hur?
<progmanexe> DrGrov: Du verkar ju inte läsa vad jag skriver. Jag sade ju att den enda anledningen till att jag nämnde det var att du annars tycks skriva ordentligt.
<progmanexe> Och därför var märkligt och "intressant".
<progmanexe> Roligaste jag sett på evigheter: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4mTCgIHpQXE
<amelia> det räcker nu. båda två!
<DrGrov> Alltså jag undrar fortfarande att varför skall man ens bry sig om någon skriver fel? Enda saken jag undrar men lämnar det.
<amelia> vill ni fortsätta er diskussion så rekommenderar jag er att göra det någon annanstans..
<phnom> Morrn
<peppis> Någon som vet hur jag får min win 7 dator att hitta ubuntu datorn och tvärt om?
<vacum> hitta hur?
<vacum> fildelning?
<peppis> vacum: ja
<vacum> har du samba på din ubuntu-maskin?
<peppis> vacum: ja
<vacum> finns väll några alternativ i menyn för att dela filer och sånt
<peppis> vacum: ok, jag får kolla de
<DrGrov> God morgon morgon! :)
<DrGrov> Hur skall jag bränna en .iso fil? Tänkte testa 11.04 64-bit men är osäker på hur jag bränner den på skiva.
<vacum> vad kör du för os nu?
<DrGrov> 10.04
<vacum> vad händer om du högerklicka den?
<vacum> på
<DrGrov> Har aldrig tidigare bränt med Linux vilket är förödande tragiskt :) LOL
<DrGrov> Jag skall testa, ISOn är nästan färdigt nerladdad.
<phnom> DrGrov: Det finns finfina anvisningar på ubuntu.com :)
<DrGrov> phnom: Nej fan, jag litar aldrig mera på ubuntu.com :( Jag blev ytterst besviken på deras guide till att göra en bootbar USB-sticka.
<phnom> DrGrov: Jaså? Den har alltid funkar jättebra för mig... (Förutom den lilla detaljen att de inte har anvisningar för andra distar än Ubuntu)
<DrGrov> phnom: Men jag kanske gjorde fel :)
<DrGrov> Nu har jag in den där tomma skivan, skall försöka kolla
<DrGrov> Den öppnar CD/DVD Creator färdigt åt mig
<DrGrov> Skall jag bara dra dit filen eller använda typ Brasero för att få det brännt?
<phnom> DrGrov: Högerklicka på ISO-filen och välj "Write to disc" annars, borde finnas ett sånt alternativ
<DrGrov> phnom: Ok
 * phnom har inte använt CD-skivor på många år
<DrGrov> Jo, write to disc. Det var det kusinen använde och sa att det var så enkelt
<DrGrov> Jäveln lurade mig tidigare LOL
<DrGrov> Han var finurlig och döljde det för mig, den rackarn LOL
<phnom> Mm, fresh pot...
<DrGrov> Tack, det fungerade bra
<phnom> MM, vad härligt det är med en dator som låter som en helikopter såfort den ska bygga...
<DrGrov> phnom: Bygga från source?
<phnom> DrGrov: Ja...
<DrGrov> phnom: Min låter inte nästan nånting, konstigt :D
<DrGrov> phnom: Vad bygger du med för dator?
<phnom> DrGrov: Ett gammalt härke jag fick när jag började med exjobbet. Skulle nog kanske kunna byta ut den men då måste jag ju sätta upp allt igen.
<DrGrov> phnom: Det är sant. Fan jag älskar denna låt,
<DrGrov> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m2pQ7EEzwC4
<DrGrov> phnom: Vrid på volymen ;)
<phnom> Känns inte som att burkens interna högtalare gör den rättvisa :P
<DrGrov> phnom: Fan, jag skall direkt då jag får egnahemshuset färdigt dra dit ett riktigt jävla trumset och trumma skiten ur dom ;)
<DrGrov> Absolut bästa Metallica skivan, ...And Justice For All
<DrGrov> phnom: Vad tror du om det? Spela ihop med ett band som bara fan? Fullt ös? ;)
<phnom> Do it
<DrGrov> Enda problemet i hela ekvationen är vad säger gumman om mitt trummas? LOL
<DrGrov> Det lär inte bli en vacker syn :D
<phnom> DrGrov: Du får väl låta henne spela bas eller nåt då ;)
<DrGrov> phnom: Det lär inte hända men god ide ;)
<DrGrov> Fan vad varmt man får av att torrspela den där Shortest Straw låten :D
<DrGrov> Skall försöka boota in i 11.04 64-bit nu och se vad som händer
<DrGrov> Hoppas det snurrar på bra
<progmanexe> Nationalteatern sjunger i en sång "men vi ger aldrig upp vår luffarrock, eller säljer vår musik"... betyder det att de inte sålde några plattor med sin musik på? Eller betalade de för dem själva och gav bort? Låter sjukt i så fall.
<phnom> Mm, och Talking Heads sjunger "burning down the house", men brände de verkligen ner huset?
<spacebug-> progmanexe: jag tror de menar att de inte tänker sälja sig till nått bolag som kräver att de gör musik på sitt sätt för att sälja mer.. utan de kommer göra sin musik som de vill, punkt slut.
<progmanexe> Ah...
<progmanexe> "säljer ut" hade varit tydligare, men kanske inte passar i sången.
<spacebug-> ;)
<progmanexe> Den där norske skjutaren... hur tillfångatogs han egentligen? Det är det enda jag inte hört ett ord om.
<progmanexe> Satt han bara där och väntade på polisen utan ammo?
<einand> Jag hatar när sajter säljer ut sina medlemmars adressregister
<progmanexe> Vilka gör?
<realubot> Wzup blekansikten?
 * HakanS har semester.
<progmanexe> Beavis & Butt-head är tillbaka.
<progmanexe> Det händer.
<cahoot> progmanexe, http://www.dn.se/nyheter/varlden/detta-har-hant-terrorattackerna-i-oslo - läs under 22 juli
<progmanexe> Här: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=shSM8Kh5jxI
 * progmanexe läser cahoots länk
<progmanexe> Ah.
<einand> äntligen kan man bli av med alla sina spotify invites, då det är invite only i usa
<progmanexe> Varför ska du bli av med dem?
<progmanexe> Får du något för det?
<phnom> progmanexe: Han säljer dem till amerikaner fattar du väl? :P
<progmanexe> Hmm...
<progmanexe> Ingen i USA vill ha svenskt skit.
<einand> inte ett piss, förutom minskad irriteation
<progmanexe> Men alla här vill ha saker från USA.
<einand> då det kommer upp en blå ruta som säger "Glöm inte att du har invites"
<progmanexe> :/
<progmanexe> Aha.
<einand> du har 243 invites kvar
<einand> bjud in dina vänner
<progmanexe> Varför skulle de gynna utländsk tjänst när Apple göder dem med sexiga tjänster?
<progmanexe> Jag utgår från att Apple redan leder där borta med någon strömmad tjänst.
<progmanexe> iStreamTunes eller något.
<einand> last.fm är väl den enda vettiga
<einand> apple har inget strömmande
<phnom> grooveshark <3
<einand> fast den är ju diskutabel om den är legitim
<phnom> Jao
<progmanexe> Hur funkar Apples tjänst då?
<progmanexe> Man köper musik och kan ladda ned samma fil obegränsat antal gånger?
<progmanexe> Vad är då skillnaden mot strömmat? I princip inget?
<einand> dom säljer väl bara, för streaming är väl inte släppt ännu?
<progmanexe> Bara att man kan lyssna även när man är offline?
<einand> kan man förstås med spottify med
<progmanexe> Så fort något som är poppis i Sverige ska lanseras utomlands blir det bara skit.
<phnom> einand: Kostar last.fm pengar nu mer? har för mig att de begränsade det mer och mer så det var därför jag slutade använda det.
<progmanexe> Lunarstorm, Playahead, Bilddagboken... ingen vill ha svenskt skit.
<einand> phnom: har väl altid kostat pengar?
<phnom> einand: Nja, man kunde använda mycket på den gratis för länge sen
<cahoot> lunarstorm är väl förlagan till fb?
<einand> ok
<progmanexe> cahoot: Va?
<progmanexe> Facebook är gjort av en amerikansk jude som bor i USA och som blåste några jocks.
<cahoot> religiös bakrgrund är viktigt för dig?
<progmanexe> Nej?
<progmanexe> Du trodde att Facebook var svenskt.
<phnom> einand: Hmm, last.fm verkar ju vettigt igen... :)
<cahoot> progmanexe, lunarstorm/fb var aningen ironiskt menat. Ang religiös bakgrund - du pekade särskilt ut fb-skaparens religion - därför frågan
<progmanexe> :S
<einand> CP telia
<bamsefar> einand: Varför är telia cp nu då?
<einand> bamsefar: de skicka ut en uppdatering i natt, som sabba mitt modem
<einand> med tanke på att det var 58minutes kö när jag ringde, inte inte vart åska i natt
<einand> så misstänker jag att jag inte var ensam
<bamsefar> :)
<realubot> Hello geeks!
<andol> larsemil: Inte så att du vill att jag ska göra en audit på dalnix då? :P
<BeelzebubSE> det här är kanske en löjlig fråga men om man sätter upp nån form av virtuell lösning á virtualbox eller liknande, kan man då enkelt och snabbt (snabbare än dualboot) byta mellan exempelvis Ubuntu och Windows? Så man kan ha Ubuntu för allt utom spel och Windows för det
<realubot> BeelzebubSE: Japp.
<realubot> BeelzebubSE: Det gör du med VirtualBox.
<einand> nej det går inte
<einand> virtualbox stöder inte 3d specielt bra
<realubot> BeelzebubSE: Nackdelen är att om du startar om hosten så stänger du ner ditt virtuella system samtidigt såklart samt att du kör två system samtidigt vilket drar betydligt mer resurser.
<einand> så du kan inte spela spel i det
<realubot> BeelzebubSE: Om du kör Windows 7 i vbox i Ubuntu så kommer detta att dra lika mycket RAM som systemen drar tillsammans ungefär.
<BeelzebubSE> well, RAM-minne och CPU är nog inget problem, men om det inte klarar av 3D-grafik ordentligt är det förstås no go
<realubot> BeelzebubSE: Det är som einand säger att vbox stöd för 3d är inte så bra så att spela spel på det sättet är inte någon bra lösning.
<realubot> BeelzebubSE: Däremot fungerar det bra om du behöver använda vissa program i Windows.
<einand> BeelzebubSE: gör tvärt om då
<BeelzebubSE> tänkte just det einand :D
<realubot> som inte fungerar i vbox då.
<realubot> *som inte fungerar i Wine då.
<einand> kör ubuntu i en wm i windows
<realubot> menar jag.
<realubot> BeelzebubSE: Ubuntu går ju att köra utan 3d-effekter så einand lösning borde vara den smartaste, tråkigt men sant.
<BeelzebubSE> jag är inte alls insatt i dom virtuella alternativen, finns det nåt som bättre skulle passa mig än virtualbox?
<realubot> Jag tycker inte man har någon större användning av 3d-effektern i Ubuntu eftersom jag klarar mig utan skuggor på fönster och annat bling-bling.
<realubot> BeelzebubSE: wmware då kanske.
<realubot> eller vad det heter, men det är nog inte gratis?
<realubot> Det är möjligt att det finns något smart för just Windows men som inte fungerar i Linux.
<realubot> BeelzebubSE: Ska du ha Windows till att lira spel?
<BeelzebubSE> jo, det är enda anledningen till att jag inte går över till ubuntu (eller snarare mint), funderar på om virtuell maskin hade varit en lösning eller om det mest är kluddigt
<realubot> BeelzebubSE: Den bästa lösningen är nog tyvärr Windows + Ubuntu 11.04 (med Classic-inloggning) i Virtual Box.
<realubot> BeelzebubSE: Jag tror einand har rätt när han säger att 3d-stödet är för dåligt i vbox. Så för gamers är det nog ingen succé.
<einand> får bättre prestanda med vanlig mint/ubuntu, lura inte på honom classic
<BeelzebubSE> OK, får se, är väl kanske lika bra att vänta tills man kan smälla till med ytterligare en burk som linux workstation
<realubot> einand: Jasså? Men om inte 3d-stödet fungerar så kommer inte Unity fungera och då återstår Classic om han vill använda 11.04.
<einand> dom har jobbat hårt på det där
<realubot> Annars får han köra med en äldre variant av Ubuntu alt. med Mint för att slippa Unity.
<realubot> einand: Varför har Classic sämre prestanda än vanliga Gnome 2?
 * spacebug- kör unity (3D) virtuellt i vrtualbox.. funkar hur bra som helst
<realubot> spacebug-: Det beror väl på att vbox har bra stöd för ditt graffekort då?
<einand> för när det gäller linux, har cbox jobbat hårt med drivare
<spacebug-> öh, det använder ju vbox drivare för det
<einand> vbox
<realubot> spacebug-: Ja? Då har väl vbox drivare bra stöd flör ditt graffekort?
<einand> nej, linuxkärnan har bra stöd för vbox
<realubot> Eftersom Unity fungerar med ditt grafikkort i vbox?
<spacebug-> hostens grafikkort spelar väl ingen roll i den frågan utan vbox stöd för unity (3D)
<spacebug-> eller så har det det
<realubot> spacebug-: Aha, ok. Jag trodde att vbox använde hostens grafikkort och att vbox stöd för grafikkortet avgjorde om 3d fungerade bra eller inte i vbox?
<coobra> åöäå
<coobra> jäää
<coobra> :D
<realubot> spacebug-: I.s.f. borde 3d fungera i alla vbox men det fungerar ju inte på mitt system?
<spacebug-> realubot: läser jag i vbox nu där man klickar i 3D-stöd så står det iofs at man ger virtuella maskinen tillgång till hostens 3d-capabilities.. så du har nog rätt
<spacebug-> tja coobra
<realubot> I don't know.
<realubot> Nu kommer jag inte in med sftp igen. *suck*
<realubot> Nu så.
<realubot> einand: Fixa vbox! Det är viktigt med ett bra virtualiseringsprogram.
<spacebug-> 60 FPS med glxgears i vbox. Dock vet jag att cairo-dock i gl-mode strulade lite. Fick svart bakgrund runt hela dockan
<progmanexe> "de skicka ut en uppdatering i natt, som sabba mitt modem" <-- Så högtidligt du pratar. Alla verb är i presens.
<kodein> plural indikativ äro det som gällo.
<progmanexe> :-S
<progmanexe> Herregud. Har ni hört hur svensk musik av idag? Den är bokstavligen fruktansvärd.  Enda undantaget typ är den där bruttan med den lena rösten.
<progmanexe> Hon som sjunger att hon "kommer".
<kodein> veronica maggio menar du?
<progmanexe> Mm.
<progmanexe> Man "kommer" av att bara höra henne sjunga, typ.
<spacebug-> såg henne live i borås (en vän är ganska 'into' henne)
<progmanexe> :O
<madbear> ok ni är fan offtopic nu
<madbear> joina oss i offtopic...
<madbear> :P
<spacebug-> sorry hehe
<spacebug-> vad är namnet på den kanalen?
<progmanexe> Problemet är ju att aldrig någon är i de kanalerna.
<madbear> #ubuntu-se-offtopic
<madbear> iaf
<madbear> jag bryr mig inte om ni är ottpic här... kom å tänka på min granne
<madbear> killfest med 10 killar som sjunger till den låten
<progmanexe> :S
<progmanexe> Vidrigt med killar.
<coobra> spacebug-:  hejje  :D
<spacebug-> progmanexe: nej, underbart!
<progmanexe> Vet ni förresten om det är Maggio som gjorde den där låten som jag glömt bort vad den heter... som är helt... vad ska man säga? Extremt ovanlig. Några år gammal.
<madbear> nej men eftersom han råkade kläcka att jag hade sex med min hund en gång så får jag kalla honom bögjävel
<madbear> han va inte så kaxig när jag kom ut och sa "säg om det där"
<madbear> :D
<progmanexe> Du gjorde honom en galen björntjänst.
<madbear> jag har naturligtvis inte sex med min hund.
<madbear> men han skulle vara rolig inför sina bögpolare
<spacebug-> är han bög eller vad?
<madbear> jag tror det, han lyssnar ju på den där maggio? :P
<coobra> snart ere pride !!!
<coobra> yeaah
<madbear> nä skojjar bara... jag tror det
<progmanexe> Pride-festivalen -- dagen då alla homogays försöker sitt yttersta för att alla ska hata dem.
<spacebug-> iofs inte ok ändå att kalla nån bögjävel, men absolut inte ok att förtala någon om djursex så det går väl jämt ut
<phnom> O.o
<spacebug-> progmanexe: nej dagen då vi försöker visa att vi inte är så farliga som en del tror
<coobra> heh
<spacebug-> nej, nu tillbaka till lubuntuinstallationen
<madbear> farliga, det är ju på pride alla ser farliga ut, eller? :D
<madbear> TOM snuten är ju där och ser farlig ut
<spacebug-> men vi är ju samtidigt glada :D
<progmanexe> Enda anledningen är ju att få uppmärksamhet som "crazy person" och möjligen traditionen nu.
<progmanexe> INGEN som ogillar bögar börjar gilla dem av en parad.
<progmanexe> Snarare förstärks deras hat.
<progmanexe> (Jag är inte en av dem.)
<madbear> ja men är det därför man har paraden då tro?
<spacebug-> jag är faktiskt väldigt dåligt insatt i hela den där grejen
<progmanexe> :S
<progmanexe> Okej... nu har jag lyssnat igenom Veronica Maggios samtliga tre album och inte hittar jag den där låten,
<progmanexe> Den måste vara av en annan artist.
<progmanexe> Den är helt drömsk och känns overklig på något sätt. Någonting med "längtan" eller nå't...
<madbear> du menar "born this way"
<madbear> med lady gaga
<madbear> :DDDDDDDDDD
<progmanexe> Nej...
<spacebug-> 'perform this way' med weird al ;)
<spacebug-> progmanexe: album 'satan i gatan' låten heter 'jag kommer'
<progmanexe> Neeeeeeeeej...
<progmanexe> Den låten jag snackar om låter som om den skulle kunna vara soundtracket till någon fantasyfilm.
<progmanexe> Och låter som om den handlar om naturen och vintern.
<madbear> vad säger du
<madbear> spacebug-: perform this way va tokbra iaf
<spacebug-> eller hur ;)
<progmanexe> Mycket bra låt som dock inte spelas på radio: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0wnkxnYBFAI
<madbear> nej lite tyst här nu
<madbear> realubot: vad görs
<realubot> madbear: Jag sitter och leker lite med PHP.
<realubot> madbear: Du då?
<madbear> realubot: jag ska försöka få något gjort, seg idag.
<realubot> madbear: Aha, plugg?
<realubot> Eller vad står på schemat?
<madbear> ja mitt projekt, ska göra nånting roligt nu tänkte jag
<madbear> nej nu ska jag fan börja.. brukar bli några rader sen så är hjärnan lost och man måste ladda 30 min :P
<Philip5> kodein: har du fått något kollinr än då så du vet om din flash är på väg? :)
<Philip5> jaha, vad ska man hitta på idad då
<phnom> Philip5: Tjaa, refaktorisera ett mindre spaghettimonster? :D
<Philip5> låter ju lagom skoj
<Philip5> väntar på en release som ska släppas idag jag kan börja packa
<Philip5> kvällen är nog räddad men före dess... hmmm
<kodein> Philip5: jodå
<kodein> kollinuffror har jag fått
<kodein> så den dyker nog upp imorrn
<kodein> man skulle kanske peta ihop en liten irc-bott för att hålla koll på kollin...
<Philip5> kodein: spännande
<Philip5> kodein: var ett tag sedan jag höll på med extrena blixtar och det är ju en del grejs man kan göra och leka med dem nu för tiden. hela menyer på en blixt liksom :D
<kodein> mjo, det kan ju bli hur avancerat som helst
<Philip5> kodein: såg att din verkade vara något kraftfullare än min... måste nog köpa en sb-900 istället för att slå din ;)
<kodein> vad var det för ledtal på sb700?
<kodein> eh, 600?
<kodein> vilken var det du köpte nu igen?
<Philip5> 28
<kodein> ajust, min ska väl ha 43
<Philip5> står så
<Philip5> men enligt min ledtaltabell kan man komma upp i 38 så jag antar att 28 är något jämförande läge vid iso100
<kodein> mjo, iso100 och max inzoomat är ju vad man brukar mäta på
<Philip5> 39 kan min ha vid iso200
<Philip5> lite fuskigt att du ska ha så myckt mer om vi ska blixtra på Barre
<kodein> ajust, nikons iso-inställningar börjar på 200, ja...
<Philip5> nä det tror jag inte
<Philip5> eller i det här fallet vet jag inte
<Philip5> kodein: sitter och väntar på att digikam 2.0 final ska släppas idag så jag kan packa det för ubuntu till lin ppa :)
<Philip5> digikam är bra skit
<kodein> :)
<Kirill^> Jahapp... Kanske dags att hyra en seedbox nu då man har sålt lägenheten och blir av med fibern =/
<kodein> du får väl dra lite ... svartfiber
<Kirill^> ^^ Är ju på G att köpa hus så :) Men Fiber finns där i närheten (1 km bort bara) frågan är om de är sugna på att koppla in oss =)
<Philip5> hur billigt blir det inte att gräva ner 1 km fiber till eget hus!?!
<kodein> jag vet hur billigt det inte blir!
<Kirill^> Hehe ;D
<einand> min morfar bor 15Km från närmaste samhälle och har fiber framdagen tills hans tomt
<kodein> ok.
<bamsefar> Det är svindyrt att gräva. :(
<einand> hänger under elkablarna i stolpar
<einand> mordar arrenderar ut ett par kvm till telia för deras telestation, det är därför han har det ;)
<einand> morfar
<bamsefar> Ok
<bamsefar> Vart?
<einand> mitt ute i skogen i skepplanda
<einand> brb, skall packa ner
<realubot> Flytta till ställen där fiber finns istället för att dra fibret där ni bor nu.
<realubot> Flytta till Götebooooorg så får ni fiber.
<realubot> einand: Vad gör du i SKepplanda?!?!
<realubot> Vilken normal människa håller hus i SKepplanda?
<realubot> Skepplanda är ju ödemarken.
 * realubot gör mun-mot-mun metoden på kanalen.
<realubot> Wake up!
<recharge|2> hej.. jag tänkte byta webbläsare från firefox till chromium och importera mina bokmärken från ff.. hur hittar jag vart de är?
<recharge|2> är inte van vid filsystemet som ubuntu 11.04 har
<Philip5> recharge|2: chrome borde hitta alla inställningar själv från firefox om du väljer import data from another browser
<Philip5> wb johanbr
<johanbr> tack tack :)
<recharge|2> Philip5: då är det jag som är knäpp
<recharge|2> hittade en annan knapp där man ska kunna hämta direkt från ff.. men tycks inte funka iaf
<Philip5> recharge|2: gör du så här? http://www.google.com/support/chrome/bin/answer.py?answer=96816
<recharge|2> ja gjorde så nu sistt men bokmärkena verkar inte 'fastna' i chromium.. måste missa något
<Philip5> recharge: om man googlar lite så verkar fler ha det där problemet på ubuntu 11.04
<Philip5> recharge: men det borde funka att exportera dina bookmarks från firefox som html och sedan importera dem själv i chrome
<recharge> ok?
<Philip5> recharge: japp, det gick
<Philip5> recharge: antar du är recharge|2 :)
<recharge> ja
<recharge> :)
<recharge> var tvungen att bota om
<Philip5> ok, men så får du iaf göra verkar det som
<Philip5> inte lika automatiskt
<amelia> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E4c6PWtE9mI
<Philip5> du exporterar i firefox bookmark manager och importerar i chromes bookmarks manager
<recharge> hmm.. jag är inte så hemma på det här... hur exporterar jag till html-fil?
<Philip5> amelia: är dina arbetsdagar räddade nu?!?! ;)
<Philip5> recharge: hittade du?
<amelia> Philip5: jag har ju semester. :D
<Philip5> woohooo! jag också!
<recharge> japp... - nu så  :)
<Philip5> recharge: najs
<Philip5> recharge: vet inte varför det inte funkar automagiskt
<recharge> mm borde ju funka direkt
<Philip5> ja
* amelia changed the topic of #ubuntu-se to: Diskussioner om Ubuntu, på svenska - sekundärt även FOSS, *NIX, nätverk och datorer i allmänhet. (UTF-8) | Pastebin för att klistra in http://paste.ubuntu.com | http://ubuntu-se.org | Philip5s repo: https://launchpad.net/~philip5 | Vi gillar: http://www.humblebundle.com/
<Philip5> kan vara att ubuntu namngivit något i firefox så den inte använde defaultnamn där settings ligger
<Philip5> amelia: borde nästa stå... amelia gillar mest ;)
<CasperN> http://inhabitat.com/satellite-photos-reveal-uae-billionaires-name-carved-into-the-earth/hamad-beach/
<CasperN> :D
<amelia> Philip5: mäh.
<Philip5> amelia!!!!
<Philip5> :P
<Philip5> amelia: jag har köpt en ny fräsig kamerablixt så om du inte är snäll så kommer jag över och blixtrar på dig ;)
<amelia> Philip5: usch då
<Philip5> yupp
<Numn> är inte ultraedit som notepad++?
<phnom> Numn: De delar säkert en del features, vadådå? :P Trött på eclipse redan?
<Numn> hehe nä. tänkte bara. men tycker java är som en som en bulle.. rätt fet... och rätt god.. :/
<Numn> hade notepad++ från tidigare. ville hitta nåt med den stilen
<Numn> tänkte ha eclipse bara för java ja.. kanske inte bra idé men :S
<phnom> Numn: För ubuntu så kan du köra geany eller t.o.m. gedit (Text Editor i accessories-menyn). De har rätt samma saker som notepad++, och lite till.
<Numn> ifall ska vara exakt som notepad++ min favorit editor.. bara synd att den bara finns till windöws
<CasperN> men det är ju simpelt att köra det med wine
<Numn> inte samma känsla då :S
<CasperN> nehe varför inte det då?
<phnom> Numn: :S Kör med eclipse bara, så sköter den allt magiskt byggande åt dig medans du skriver också :P
<Numn> testade då.. va det rätt segt att skriva.. jag kunde skriva snabbt med det i windows.. det blir inget efter skriv.. så att säga..
<Numn> jag kodar ju inte bara java ju ;)
<Numn> men men..
<CasperN> eclipse är för mer än java
<phnom> Jaja, each to his own... :) Själv sitter jag nästan uteslutande i vim så...
<phnom> =/ Går det inte att få gnome-terminal att sätta urgency hint på en bell? Får bara upp en massa buggrapporter när jag googlar...
<Numn> få klaga på notepad++ att skaffa sig en till linux också ;D
<phnom> Numn: Eller bara bita i det sura äpplet och ta nåt annat :P Det går rätt snabbt att vänja om sig
<Numn> jo
<einand> det är synd att eclips är den enda bra iden som finns
<CasperN> open source så det är väl bara att börja en hårda vägen och skriva om hela programmet :)
<CasperN> verkar ju vara många som inte kan släppa np++ när de flyttar över till linux
<phnom> Numn: geany använder tydligen samma motor för själva textediteringen som np++
<phnom> einand: Netbeans och intellij finns ju också
<CasperN> http://www.sublimetext.com/
<phnom> CasperN: Den var faktiskt riktigt shiny
<CasperN> många gillar den iaf
<CasperN> speciellt populär bland techartists för spel av någon klurig anledning jag inte vet svaret på...
<CasperN> men deras minimap är faktiskt sjukt bra
<CasperN> om du bara gillar färgtemat så finns det fler editors som har liknande
<CasperN> eclipse bla
<CasperN> men Distraction Free mode är också nice
<CasperN> och mycket annat också
<phnom> CasperN: Distraction free får jag automatiskt med vim och min wm :P Men den hade en del rätt najs grejer
<CasperN> jojo
<CasperN> iaf, ingen dålig editor
<CasperN> Auto save: never lose your changes, not even if the dog thinks power cords are tasty
<CasperN> autosparar den precis varenda ändring då?
<phnom> Mja, den gör väl som de flesta andra editorer och har en swp fil
<CasperN> kul att den kommit till linux iaf
<CasperN> visste jag inte
<rolfblidborg> Good day lads!
<CasperN> jag vill iaf ha minimap funktionen i fler editors
<phnom> Mm, den var sexig
<Numn> vad hände med skinnet "Human".. tyckte de va rätt nice :D
<Numn> kan man fixa det till tbx?
<recharge> är det någon som har erfarenhet av synk av iphone med virtuell port.. kör xp i virutalbox och verkar få stora problem med iphonen när jag ska uppdatera programvaran i den och lägga över data till den
<CasperN> Numn: finns på gnomelooks
<Numn> den som fanns såg inte lika frän ut som windows versionen :S
<Numn> som låg hos ubuntu
<CasperN> nice http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Diehard+4+GTK?content=143443
<CasperN> man kanske borde fixa gtk 3 bara för att göra ett tema, bra sätt att döda tid, vara kreativ och bidra med något roligt till andra
<CasperN> någon som har gnome 3 i 10.10?
<recharge> https://discussions.apple.com/thread/1799834?start=15&tstart=0
<Numn> finns det nåt sätt få thunderbird på svenska.. jag fick engelska jag :/
<Numn> hur blir man av med allt från evolution? så jag slipper ominstallera.. jag råkade ta  bort saker som satt i unity typ tror ja
<Philip5> roligt med Numn för han ställer en fråga och sedan försvinner han och så kommer han tillbaka och frågar något annat och försvinner igen  :)
<Fogge> Han väntade iallafall 9 minuter, det är längre än de flesta. :D
<R2D21> hehe
<phnom> Någon som vet hur man får vgaswitcheroo att funka? Jag bootar med modeset=1 men switch finns inte.
<Philip5> phnom: använder ubuntus kernel det?
<dagon_> ohai kanal!
<Philip5> yo
<phnom> Philip5: Enligt "testet" på https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HybridGraphics#Script%20for%20use%20during%20bootup så ska det finnas med. =/
<phnom> d.v.s. att den svarar med "CONFIG_VGA_SWITCHEROO=y" när jag kör det.
<Philip5> phnom: aha, det är iof inget jag använder så jag har nog lite dålig koll
<joru> godkväll
<Philip5> god afton
<joru> någon som kan tipsa på någon bra backup-tjänst (2-300 gb)
<Philip5> backa upp mot nätet?
<joru> lite work of mouth
<joru> jepps, har redan lokala server/klient backup
<joru> (rsync)
<Philip5> kan du inte använda ubuntu one eller dropbox?
<joru> jag ögnade mkt snabbt på ubuntu one, då såg jag att de körde i 20gb block
<phnom> Philip5: Tycker bara det är lite konstigt att det totalvägrar, det här är en helt fräsch ubuntu-install så jag har inte hunnit ta sönder den själv heller...
<joru> eller nått sånt
 * andol vet i och för sig inte om han skulle klassifera dropbox alt. ubuntu one som backuptjänster...
<joru> Philip5: jag ska kika på dropbox
<joru> men jag har mkt data
<Philip5> andol: nä men de har utrymme som man kan låna och lägga emot
<joru> andol: ubuntu one för att synka verkar ju smidigt
<joru> andol: men att säkra är ju en annan femma
<andol> joru: Jorå, som synctjänster är de alldeles utmärkta, vilket ju nästan per defintion gör dem olämpliga som backuptjänster.
<joru> andol: både dropbox o ubuntu one verkar ha 2gb som gratisgräns
<joru> nåja, jag får googla runt lite den hårda vägen
<joru> =)
<rickard> hej
<Philip5> hallå där
<rickard> någon som har tid med en fråga?
<rickard> hej philip
<Philip5> fråga på
<rickard> tack
<rickard> jo.
<rickard> det är så att jag kopplade ifrån min dvd på min dator och satte den i en annan dator..
<rickard> och nu..
<rickard> när jag satt i den igen
<rickard> så startar inte datorn upp..
<rickard> den fastnar i " boot dvd "
<rickard> jag undrar varför?
<rickard> jag måste gå in i boot menu
<rickard>  och välja
<rickard> vilken jag jag ska start upp i och då väljer jag hårddisken
<rickard> men
<Philip5> kommer den till grub eller fastnar den med att starta dvdn och du väljer där?
<rickard> när jag sen startar om datorn så är problemet kvar, den hänger sig i
<rickard> den fastnar
<rickard> jag vågar inte göra en reset av bios
<Philip5> gå in i bios och kolla boot order och flytta bak dvd/cdrom
<rickard> för då kanske allt går åt helsike
<Philip5> antar också att du har en skiva i din dvd?
<rickard> jag går in i boot, tror jag, men där står ju ett plus framför harddrive och inget framför dvd
<rickard> singen skvia i  ;)
<rickard> mycket märkligt
<rickard> det hjälper inte att jag kopplar från dvd/cdrom  heller
<Philip5> då var det värre
<rickard> den stannar där när den läser in systemet
<rickard> konstigt
<Philip5> men det är nog något med biosinställningen ändå
<rickard> jo, antar det, men är ju lite rädd att gå in och  pilla för mycket
<Philip5> kan jag tänka ig
<Philip5> mig
<rickard> jag tackar ändå philip och provar igen
<rickard> ha det gott
<phnom> oh ffs, hur byter man så att tre fingrar = högerklick och två är mittenklick? Just nu är det tvärtom :(
<realubot> Lubuntu 11.04 ratio 170. :D
<realubot> Lubuntu är populärt bland torrent-tankarna.
<rolfblidborg> ingen 00.00-dans?
<rolfblidborg>  
<rolfblidborg> :(
<Philip5> nä x_link är en dålig människa! :O
<rolfblidborg> ja! :(
<rolfblidborg> Tycker att han är dålig på att sköta sitt jobb!
<Philip5> verkligen
<Philip5> han får dåliga rekommendationer av oss om han ska söka andra jobb
<Philip5> opålitlig
<Philip5> gör saker när det faller honom in... etc...
<delhage> fy fan för x_link
 * delhage hytter med käppen
<rolfblidborg> Men nu klagar min flickvän… Dags att sova!
<rolfblidborg> God nazi!
<Philip5> hehe
<Philip5> chicken!
<Philip5> visa vem som är man i huset!
<rolfblidborg> Hon...
<amelia> godkväll!
<rolfblidborg> Annars får man inte doppa va :)
<Philip5> rolfblidborg: tss
<Philip5> det är nu eller aldrig du ska ta ställning
<Philip5> vi står bakom dig
<Philip5> amelia!!!
<amelia> hej Philip5
<Philip5> amelia: vi försöker få rolfblidborg att stå på egna ben
<Philip5> ta egna beslut om när han ska sova
<rolfblidborg> Philip5: Det går tyvärr inte för sig, hon tjatar
<rolfblidborg> Höres imorgon! :)
<amelia> Philip5: det gick sådär ser jag..
<Philip5> ja tyvärr
<Philip5> alla kan inte vara lika självständiga på den punkten som bamsefar
<bamsefar> :D
<amelia> Philip5: nej, han har ju rätt långt koppel för att vara man. :)
<Philip5> amelia: det är nog en tolkningsfråga ;)
<DrGrov> Gokväll allihopa
<Mandrew> godkväll
<DrGrov> einand: Hej, råkar du sitta någonstans nära datorn? Undrar en liten grej
<DrGrov> Hej Mandrew, läge?
<DrGrov> *läget?
<Mandrew> jodå d e fint
<Mandrew> hittat en ny distro som ger mig hjärtklappningar hihi
<DrGrov> Mandrew: Kul att höra :) Vad för dist har du hittat?
<DrGrov> Den med E17, B nånting?
<Mandrew> nja d e en distro packad med verktyg för att kolla säkerhet m,m
<DrGrov> Ah, det låter bra. Alltid lika viktigt.
<Mandrew> o sen så e den riktigt läckert sammansatt
<DrGrov> Själv försöker jag hitta mera PPAs till 10.04. Har dock aningen mycket tror jag, 108st sources hittills.
<DrGrov> Alltid ett plus för snyggt, sexigt utseende på en dist. Man blir glad direkt ;)
<Mandrew> mkt grejer som jag aldrig har sett förut som jag ska försöka förstå mig på så småning om
<Mandrew> hehe inte dåligt
<DrGrov> Jag tror det är 108 sources, inte säker. Har lite dålig syn :D
<DrGrov> Åtminstone säger det att "Downloading package information.... 108 of 108".... Intressant, tror det inte är samma men :)
<DrGrov> Försöker också få till ett snyggare, sexigare utseende på 10.04an
<DrGrov> Har lyckats rätt hyffsat hittills men kunde även vara sexigare. Mycket sexigare
<DrGrov> Mandrew: Kanske en screenshot vore passande att dela med sig åt dig? :)
<Mandrew> visst
<DrGrov> Dock skall jag lite trixa först, skall hitta något lämpligt så det ser sexigare ut. Får lov att få in någon meny i bilden också.
<Mandrew> hehe kör på d
<DrGrov> Mandrew: Kan du rekommendera någon bra bild hosting sida?
<Mandrew> i shutter finns det redan inlagt
<DrGrov> Okej, shutter... Skall ladda ner det
<rolfblidborg> Haha!
<rolfblidborg> Nu är hon på toa!
 * rolfblidborg Smyg-Ircar!
<Mandrew> ??
<rolfblidborg> Min flickvän låter inte mig IRCA :(
<Mandrew> är det din chef eller partner?
<rolfblidborg> Philip5 klagade också på mig innan
<rolfblidborg> Och klart att hon låter mig irca Mandrew, men inte nu, hon ville sova
<madbear> vem i kanalen pendlar på cykel och har släp till cykeln?!
<madbear> :D
<madbear> någon gört, så långt är jag med
<Numn> någon som vet hur jag kompilar?
<DrGrov> Mandrew: Du får screenshots snart
<Mandrew> ok
<realubot> Numn: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingEasyHowTo
<Numn> så himla roligt att ha ubuntu/linux nu :D
<einand> DrGrov: vad undrar du?
<DrGrov> Mandrew: Första, http://www.iimmgg.com/image/9e6a7083b3e84fd1be9d330a4b18efa3 Andra, http://www.iimmgg.com/image/07aeec52932f705e2a35bfd1959935fb
<DrGrov> einand: Vad använder du för mejlklient?
<Mandrew> snyggt, dock lite för mörkt i fönstrena för min smak
<einand> gmail
<DrGrov> einand: Ok, tänkte om du kunde rekommendera en bra klient för Ubuntu
<DrGrov> Mandrew: Ok, jag gillar absolut alltid mörkt. Får svårt att se ordentligt på ljust.
<Mandrew> ok, jag bryter upp det mörka med oranga detaljer i denna disten och det blir ruggigt snyggt i min smak
<einand> DrGrov: jag gillar evolution
<DrGrov> einand: Jag fick problem med evolution, men kanske testar det igen. Det var oerhört mycket sådant som jag inte behöver.
<Mandrew> ja den är läcker
<DrGrov> Mandrew: Jo, mörkt med oranga detaljer är jävligt snyggt. Brukar ha highlights i menyn, program osv. som orange vanligtvis men bytte nu till led-blått. Typisk ljusblått, som typ en mp3-spelare med LCD-display och svart på.
<Mandrew> ska göra lite grejer här så jag poppar in senare eller en annan dag, ha d så länge
<DrGrov> Alltid haft en fetisch för LCD-blått med svart...
<DrGrov> Jo, ha d bra du med Mandrew
<Mandrew> ja blått blir fint till svart oxå
<Mandrew> gillar kontrasten mellan svart och ngt ljust
<DrGrov> Jag gillar dock också vitt med en orange kontrast/detaljer.
<Mandrew> ok d har jag inte testat
<Mandrew> men men ska pula vidare här nu tänkte jag, har en till dist som ska in innan jag lägger mig tänkte jag
<DrGrov> Absolut löns att testa. Har testat att köra svart + vit detaljer. Blir inte riktigt samma. Dock vit + ljusblått/LCD-blått blir också grymt.
<DrGrov> Jo, ha d bra
<Mandrew> ok smutt
<Mandrew> d samma
<Numn> jag skulle vilja bli av med evolution från ubuntu.. sista gången jag gjorde det så blev hela ubuntu konstig :S
<Numn> någon?
<realubot> Numn: sudo apt-get purge evolution
<realubot> Numn: Systemet borde inte flippa ur för att du avinstallerar Evolution.
<nazghoul> Hund: Där?
<realubot> Numn: Varför vill du bli av med Evolution? Vad gör det för skada att ha det installerat på ditt system?
<Numn> jag gillar thunderbird bättre
<realubot> Numn: Du kan ha Evolution installerat även om du installerar och använder Thunderbird.
<realubot> Numn: Men som sagt. Du avinstallerar med: sudo apt-get purge thunderbird
<realubot> *evolution
<realubot> menar jag. :D
<Numn> hehe xD
<madbear> det ska inte pajja systämä eller
<Numn> jag tror jag tog bort massa som hade med evoluton att göra så det blev helt crazy
<Hund> nazghoul: Japp
#ubuntu-se 2011-07-28
<nazghoul> Hund: HUr mycket erfaranhet av arch har du? (jag är gholen)
<nazghoul> Hund: Jag behöver lite hjälp med dualhead och (brr) ati.
<Hund> nazghoul: Jag använder Arch.
<Hund> AMD petar jag inte på.
<Hund> Det gör inte Arch heller. :P
<nazghoul> Hund: Verkar inte som killarna på Arch-sidan vill det heller. Jag är utelämnad till ett bloatat gnome, eller windows :(
<nazghoul> Och jag HATAR gnome-shell / gnome3
<Hund> nazghoul: Vad vill du använda då? GNOME petar jag inte heller på. :P
<nazghoul> Hund: Jag vill ha mitt awesome.
<nazghoul> Och mappa om mod4, men det kan jag göra sedan :D
<Hund> nazghoul: Använd Awesome då? :P
<nazghoul> Hund: Ja, jo, men jag vill få dualhead att fungera innan :)
<nazghoul> Hund: Det är däri problemet ligger :/
<Hund> nazghoul: Aha?
<Hund> ah
<Hund> lol
<Hund> nazghoul: Jadu.
<Numn> realubot: är det så man får bort det från systemet?
<Hund> nazghoul: Aldrig haft två skärmar och har bara testat Awesome väldigt ytligt.
<nazghoul> Hund: Ja, du brukar kolla det mesta innan du ger dig på nåt nytt :)
 * nazghoul håller koll på dina teman. 
<Hund> nazghoul: haha :D
<realubot> Numn: Du avinstallerar Evolution med: sudo apt-get purge evolution
<Numn> realubot: men jag vill bli av med allt som har med evoulution att göra ;)
<realubot> Numn: Kolla vilka paket du har installerade med: dpkg -l | grep "evolution"
<Hund> nazghoul: Har du övergett Jabber btw?
<nazghoul> Hund: Kommer inte ihåg ens mitt lösen :P
<Hund> nazghoul: lol
<realubot> Numn: Om du kör purge-kommandot jag gav dig så borde apt-get avinstallera mer än bara evolution-paketet.
<Numn> det är en hel del
<Numn> kommer tas bort evolution* evolution-exchange*
<Numn> ii  evolution-common                      2.32.2-0ubuntu7                            architecture independent files for Evolution
<Numn> ii  evolution-data-server                 2.32.2-0ubuntu2                            evolution database backend server
<Numn> ii  evolution-data-server-common          2.32.2-0ubuntu2                            architecture independent files for Evolution Data Server
<Numn> ii  evolution-exchange                    2.32.2-0ubuntu3                            Exchange plugin for the Evolution groupware suite
<Numn> ii  evolution-indicator                   0.2.14-0ubuntu4                            GNOME panel indicator applet for Evolution
<Numn> ii  evolution-plugins                     2.32.2-0ubuntu7                            standard plugins for Evolution
<Numn> ii  evolution-webcal                      2.32.0-0ubuntu2                            webcal: URL handler for GNOME and Evolution
<Numn> ii  libebackend1.2-0                      2.32.2-0ubuntu2                            Utility library for evolution data servers
<Numn> ii  libebook1.2-10                        2.32.2-0ubuntu2                            Client library for evolution address books
<Numn> ii  libecal1.2-8                          2.32.2-0ubuntu2                            Client library for evolution calendars
<Numn> ii  libedata-book1.2-8                    2.32.2-0ubuntu2                            Backend library for evolution address books
<Numn> ii  libedata-cal1.2-10                    2.32.2-0ubuntu2                            Backend library for evolution calendars
<Numn> ii  libedataserver1.2-14                  2.32.2-0ubuntu2                            Utility library for evolution data servers
<Numn> ii  libedataserverui1.2-11                2.32.2-0ubuntu2                            GUI utility library for evolution data servers
<Numn> ii  libevolution                          2.32.2-0ubuntu7                            evolution libraries
<Numn> woops
<Philip5> Numn: använd pastebin!
<Philip5> woohooo! kde 4.7.0 final är ute :D
<madbear> Philip5: tid på maran fick du?
<Philip5> dålig
<delhage> vilken mara+
<delhage> ?
<Philip5> 7 km från mål fick jag löparknä och sabbade min tid helt
<Philip5> sthlm marathon
<madbear> ont på framsidan Philip5 ?
<madbear> där får jag ontå
<delhage> var ett tag sen
<Philip5> utsidan i underkant av knät
<madbear> men nu är det så att jag vill ha exakta tiden
<Philip5> ibs
<madbear> för jag vill se bilden
<madbear> på dig
<madbear> :D
<Philip5> hehe
<madbear> Philip5: precis där får jag ont
<madbear> jag tränar för lidingö nu
<Philip5> jag får så ibland när jag springer över 2,5 mil eller så
<madbear> körde 30km i söndags och har haft lite känning där sens
<madbear> ok Philip5 jag får helt enkelt kolla igenom alla som heter Philip och körde loppet då!
<nazghoul> Ahhhh. Make
<Philip5> tog en värktablett och tog mig i mål ändå men mitt knä blev rätt sabbat
<madbear> :/
<madbear> asfaltsfan oxå
<Philip5> är fortfarande inte återställd för att springa mer än 2-3 km :(
<Philip5> siktade på att springa på 4 tim
<Philip5> hade klarat det annars
<madbear> tid och tid iof, sattsar man på bra tid så är det tråkigt ju
<madbear> men om du tar dig runt en mara är du duktig
<madbear> så du är duktig Philip5
<Philip5> jo tack, hade varit jäkligt surt att bryta med bara 7 km kvar så det var bara att gå, småjogga, gå, småjogga i mål
<Philip5> var ju min första mara
<madbear> har du kört lidingö?
<Philip5> nope
<madbear> eller ska?
<madbear> fast nu kan du inte ladda ju...
<Philip5> kanske nästa år för i år kommer jag inte klara det med knät
<madbear> du får hitta på alternativ tills du kan springa då?
<Philip5> cyklar mtb istället nu för att hålla lite form
<madbear> typ cykel och gym kan nog påskynda läkningen
<madbear> precis precis
<Philip5> lidingö ska ju vara jobbigare för det är ju mer kuperad bana
<Philip5> sthlm marathon är ju väldigt flackt
<Philip5> på så sätt var det mindre jobbigt än jag räknat med men det var en pers ändå
<madbear> jobbigare än mara har jag svårt att tro typ .. men beror ju på
<madbear> typ i vasaloppet öste alla i backarna uppför och ramlade nerför :P
<Philip5> hehe
<Philip5> du har sprungit mara eller?
<madbear> nej fan egentligen hatar jag löpning men tänkte göra klassikern
<realubot> Philip5: Vad är det för nytt i nya stabila versionen av KDE då?
<Philip5> realubot: http://kde.org/announcements/4.7/
<Philip5> jag tycker löpning 5-10 km är rätt lagom träning
<Philip5> då är det fortfarande rätt skönt och "kul"
<Philip5> halvmara kan fortfarande vara rätt kul och utmananden. en helmara är bara tortyr efter halvmaradistansen
<madbear> fast jag cyklar väl en del annars och då blir det 2-3 timmar oftast
<madbear> vill föra över det till löpningen och ha ett 2-3 timmars på helgen
<Philip5> man märkte det rätt mycket i leden också. folk pratade, skrattade och skämtade första milen men efter 2 mil så blev det tystare och tystare och runt 3 mil så hade de flesta en rätt tom blick framför sig och ville bara i mål :D
<realubot> Jag tycker att KDE ser ut som en lågbudgetversion av Win7.
<madbear> realubot: du kan nog få det att se ut precis som du vill
<realubot> madbear: Nja.
<madbear> Philip5: jo klart... men det är därför jag redan tränar på lidingödistansen
<madbear> om inte ännu längre nån gång innan tom
<realubot> Jag gillar inte knappar, text, ikoner o.s.v. i KDE. Det ser billigt ut på något sätt.
<realubot> KDE ser ut som ett misslyckat försök att skapa Mac OS X för Linux eller något.
<madbear> jag gillade 3.5 mer
<Philip5> heja kde
<Philip5> smaken är som baken
<madbear> gonattis!
<Philip5> natt på're
<Spixx> God morgon!
<Kimmen> morning
<progmanexe> cha-cha, bitcheeeeeeeeeeeez
<progmanexe> Vad händer med soporna som man slänger ned i sopnedkast?
<Kimmen> dom hamnar väl i en container som sen åker iväg till tippen
<progmanexe> Vad händer på tippen?
<progmanexe> Bränner man inte upp skiten?
<Spixx> Ja?
<Spixx> Eller dumpar och sedan bygger städer på
<progmanexe> Öööö...
<progmanexe> Varför inte bränna allt?
<progmanexe> Gratis bränsle.
<progmanexe> = värme.
<Kimmen> brukar ju eldas i fjärrvärmeverk
<progmanexe> Varför överhuvudtaget ha soptippar?
<Kimmen> buffert
<progmanexe> ?
<Kimmen> man eldar inte allt som kommer in direkt
<progmanexe> Hmm...
<progmanexe> Trodde man kunde spara energi.
<progmanexe> Inte fan vet jag hur, men verkar gå.
<progmanexe> Är växthuseffekten och "global uppvärmning" samma sak, bara att det senare är ett mer engelskliknande ord eftersom allting nuförtiden måste låta precis som engelska och direkt översätts som det låter?
<HakanS> !topic
<ubot2> Factoid 'topic' not found
<Kimmen> det är inte samma sak, det första är orsaken till det senare
<HakanS> !Topic
<ubot2> Factoid 'Topic' not found
<progmanexe> Ett växthus blir i alla fall skitvarmt.
<Spixx> progmanexe: det är snarare ett ord för att bildligt beskriva vad som sker vid hög produktion av vissa typer av gaser och deras effekt på atmosfären samt keep on topic!
<progmanexe> Ubuntu är ju lika tråkigt som politik.
<Spixx> progmanexe: Sjävlfallet men inte vågar man säga det här inne ;) då kommer Amelia med banhammern
<progmanexe> :S
<progmanexe> Amelia kan gå och skriva en damtidning.
<Spixx> haha, well har du testat nya centos då ?
<progmanexe> Enda andra svenska chatten är ju Snyggastchatten, och den är obebolig.
<progmanexe> CentOS? Naj... varför det?
<Spixx> Why not :)?
<progmanexe> Laddar inför Windows 8.
<Spixx> lo
<Spixx> Ja det kan du ju se fram emot, håller mitt hopp till att någon ska fixa så jag kan spela på linux :P
<Kimmen> Spixx: gäller bara att alla speltillverkare överger DirectX för OpenGL så..
<Spixx> Kimmen: :)
<Spixx> Jo det kommer hända. vart dock tragiskt uppmärksammad på hur bra Nvidia är i jämförelse med ATI
<Spixx> och då suger stödet för Nvidia redan i Linux
<progmanexe> "Jo det kommer hända." är ironi, antar jag.
<Kimmen> kör man de proprietära drivarna för nvidia så funkar det bra tycker jag, har aldrig haft problem med det
<Kimmen> däremot är det ju hopplöst om man har ATI kort att få det att funka kontinuerligt
<progmanexe> Sluta driva med drivare.
<Kimmen> har ändå för mig att ATI la mer krut på att utveckla linux drivare än nvidia
<Kimmen> men det kan ju ha ändrats på senare år
<kodein> verkligen? jag har inte haft några problem med amd för vad jag använder grafikkort till
<kodein> däremot med nvidia.
<kodein> (som jag för övrigt inte tycker om att ge pengar till, jag tycker de skötte sig dåligt gentemot 3dfx)
<Kimmen> ren HW accelerering har alltid strulat för mig med ATI men inte nVidia. Däremot TV-ut funktionaliteten under windows minns jag var tvärtom med. Håller också hellre på röda laget än gröna men i htpc'n sitter det ett GT210 för att det ska funka med HW accelererad videouppspelning.
<progmanexe> "hellre på röda laget än gröna" ?!?!?!?
<cahoot> HIF vs HIF?
<Kimmen> röda laget = AMD/ATI, gröna = nVidia
<kodein> nvidia spottar ju en rätt fint i ansiktet genom att öppna upp kod som var kraftigt obfuskerad också...
<Spixx> ATI + crossfire + Linux är en horribel sak att göra :P
<progmanexe> Crossfire?
<progmanexe> Vem bryr sig om kod som är öppen?
<Kimmen> största delen av linux communityn
<Spixx> Kimmen: well har egentligen inget problem med properitära drivar om företagen skiter på sig när någon nämner öppen :P
<Kimmen> inte jag heller men det är lite fel att kalla en drivare OSS när den enda som har tillgång till den verkliga källkoden är en anställd på nVidia (nv)
<phnom> Morrn
<Spixx> morrn
<Spixx> Kimmen: true dat, well om du gör en begäran måste de ju rent teoretiskt ge dig koden...
<progmanexe> Vad exakt händer i slussen till Ring P1?
<Spixx> ?
<kodein> Spixx: inget att bry sig om, progmanexe använder kanalen som twitter
<progmanexe> Nej...
<progmanexe> Twitter kan man inte fråga saker på.
<progmanexe> Ingen jävel ser det man skriver där.
<Spixx> kodein: ahh :P
<Spixx> progmanexe: beror väll på om du är Lady gaga eller ej :P?
<progmanexe> Ja, och eftersom man inte är sjukt känd är Twitter totalt meningslöst.
<progmanexe> Och eftersom de är sjukt kända kan de lika gärna ha en egen blogg.
<phnom> Fast det är ju mycket omständigare att uppdatera en blogg än att bara twittra något.
<progmanexe> Beror ju fullständigt på.
<progmanexe> Antagligen enklare.
<phnom> Ett tweet är ju max 140 tecken långt, det fixar du lätt med några tryck på mobilen. Att uppdatera en blogg kräver ju nästan att du skriver kilometerlångt inlägg, inget man gör snabbt och lätt medans man är på väg någonstans. Visst, du kan ju skriva korta inlägg på en blogg också men då är det ju fortfarande lättare att använda twitter.
<progmanexe> Krävs inte alls.
<progmanexe> Varför är det lättare att använda någon sunkig tredjepartstjänst?
<progmanexe> Twitter är idioti och endast till för de som redan är poppis att basunera ut meddelanden i envägskommunikation.
<progmanexe> Helt meningslöst.
<phnom> Och Twitter = sunkig tredjepartstjänst? :S
<progmanexe> Ja.
<HakanS> ! HakanS
<ubot2> Factoid 'HakanS' not found
<coobra> spacebug-:  wb
<spacebug-> tnx
<spacebug-> damn
<spacebug-> 30" skärm med 2560x1600 ..va litet allt är
<spacebug-> eller ja haha ..massa skärmyta överallt bara ;)
<spacebug-> Philip5: läste på webupd8 att nya KDE ska ha stöd för ansiktsigenkänning mm. Fast det visste du väl redan =)
<cahoot> så man behöver inte logga in - man bara viar sig?
<Philip5> vet inte hur det används i själva kde men det är digikam teamet som tagit fram libs för det och det används i digikam
<spacebug-> ah ok
<Philip5> spacebug-: har du länk till den artikeln?
<spacebug-> vänta
<spacebug-> fel av mig det va idg.se (så det kan ju va troll som vanligt) http://www.idg.se/2.1085/1.396481/kde-47-ar-har
<Philip5> egentligen så är det opencv som sköter face detection och face recognition och sedan har kde nu en wrapper för att göra det mer tillgängligt i sitt api
<Philip5> så tekniken i sig är inte kde
<spacebug-> ok
<Philip5> face recognition funkar väl ännu så där men detection funkar bra
<spacebug-> jag har iofs inte ens en cam så
<Philip5> det används i första hand för att organisera sina bilder
<Philip5> så du kan söka bland dina bilder på din mamma, kusin, kompis
<Philip5> då får man upp bilder med dem i sin bildsamling
<spacebug-> ah, lite ala facebook
<Philip5> lite som face taggar på facebook
<Philip5> typ
<madbear> jag har sett dig Philip5 , fast jag vet ju inte vem av alla philip som är du
<madbear> det kanske den här face detectionsaken kan hjälpa mig med... den vet nog hur du ser ut
<spacebug-> carl philip
<madbear> :D
<madbear> :DDDDD
<spacebug-> han är prins
<madbear> prinsen av KDE
<madbear> nu vänder vi blad säger Philip5 , om uppar till senaste KDE
<coobra> fyfan det ska va varmt !!!
<spacebug-> varför gick jag in på min webserver för att kolla temperaturen? Det står ju uppe i indicatorbaren :D
<coobra> spacebug-:  för du är en jävla nöööörd
<coobra> :p
<phnom> Mer kaffe åt folket... ZZzzz
<spacebug-> japp hehe. Men ändå jag som gjort scritpet som visar det där uppe oxå hehe
<coobra> hehe
<madbear> spacebug-: NASA nästa för dig tror jag
<madbear> :D
<spacebug-> haha
<coobra> ja
<coobra> iväg med han
<madbear> därifrån lärn inte få sitta på IRC iaf
<spacebug-> jorå
<coobra> kan vi se livecam när han drar i lite spakar
<Philip5> madbear: hehe jasså du
<coobra> fan så kul
<coobra> "vad gör den här knappen"
<Philip5> madbear: får vi kolla på dig sedan då när du sprungit lidingöloppet?! ;)
<madbear> Philip5: ja om jag inte redan finns på tex vasaloppet...
<Philip5> hoppla
<Mandrew> någon som har testat ELinks web browser?
<Philip5> nepp
<Mandrew> ok
<Mandrew> den är helt klart spännande :P fattar inte så mkt av den ;)
<Philip5> Mandrew: däremot har jag kört links
<Philip5> och links2
<Mandrew> ok dom har jag inte heller hört talas om
<Philip5> samma stil men lite äldre tror jag
<Mandrew> ok
<Mandrew> d e en webläsare i terminalen?
<Philip5> ja
<Mandrew> ok
<Mandrew> man slipper iaf flash
<Philip5> hehe, jo
<Mandrew> tråkigt bara när man porr surfar, inte ens bilder :D
<Philip5> jobbit
<Mandrew> hehe
<Mandrew> har sina fördelar ju :P man kan till o med göra det under arbetstid lol :D
<Mandrew> du hur och vart hittar jag amerikanska IPnr? har ett tillägg till min webläsare jag skulle villa kolla
<Mandrew> vilja*
<andol> Mandrew: Hur definierar du ett Amerikanskt ip-nummer?
<Mandrew> ett IPnr som är tilldelat en dator i staterna som webben tolkar som amerikans
<Mandrew> k
<andol> Mandrew: Tja, det bästa du kan hoppas på är nog ett ip som är tilldelat en dator i staterna, som den kollektiva webben mer god sannolikhet tolkar som amerikanskt.
<Mandrew> ?
<Mandrew> du tappade mig där :P
<einand> urk, måste man åka bort till posten
<Philip5> kodein: fått något kul på posten idag?
<kodein> Philip5: ja, men jag måste skrapa ihop en halvtimme arbeit till innan jag kan hämta
<Philip5> kodein: woohoo!
<Philip5> har inte hunnit göra något vettigt med min blixt än mer än att testa den lite mer tekniskt hur den funkar. remote funkar bra med min inbyggda blixt som controller :)
<einand> Philip5: :(
<Philip5> einand: vadå?
<einand> att du inte hunnit testa blixten
<Philip5> jo jag har ju testat den men inte med något riktigt motiv
<einand> tycker inte om när folk inte säljer sina böcker i e-format
<einand> nu tvingas jag ladda ner en kopia från TPB
<Mandrew> einand, can man sälja vidare e-lib böcker?
<Mandrew> e-pub menade jag
<einand> Mandrew: bra fråga
<einand> borde väl gå
<Mandrew> d vore ju guld värt att kunna det
<antii> Philip5: din rövare
<einand> Microsoft blev ju fällda, för det inte gick att sälja "beganat" windos
<Mandrew> hehehe
<einand> därför svenska licenser går att installera om, till skillnad från utlandet
<Mandrew> va?! d va som fan
<einand> Någon här som sysslar med AVR programmering?
<Philip5> antii: din buse
<phnom> einand: Har gjort.
<Mandrew> hittade en ny distro igår ser ut så här: http://www.ubuntu-pics.de/view/51589ca342
<Mandrew> tycker den ser riktigt trevlig ut
<einand> phnom: hur kändes det?
<antii> Philip5: linux på jobbet!
<phnom> einand: Hur menar du? Det var väl ok...
<Philip5> antii: låter livat
<antii> Philip5: awsome!
<antii> Philip5: fast du vet, har ju sånt där Windows tema ;)
<einand> phnom: vad gjorde du för något?
<Philip5> usch
<phnom> einand: Blinkade med lampor :P Och byggde en liten väderstation som samplade data från en digital termometer.
<phnom> Och skrev ut saker till en lcd-skärm
<einand> ok
<einand> själv bygger jag smarta hem, styra läser lite energimätare och slår om lite reläer
<phnom> Nice :)
<einand> gör det med Aurdino just nu, men tänkte gå ner till mindre chip, så man kan bygga in dom i infällda elutag
<einand> så pluggar på AVR
<phnom> Ah, jag har bara kört Atmega.
<einand> Atmega328 kör arduino
<einand> är tiny85 och tiny2313 jag tänkte köra sedan
<kodein> det man blir utan är ju arduinofluffet, men det blir inte så värst mycket mer krångligt, egentligen.
<kodein> avrdude funkar ju rätt bra till stk-brädorna, t.ex.
<einand> jag tänkte gå över till AVR eftersom Ardunio äter för mycket resurser
<larsemil> andol: audit? en sån "jag kollar era system och säger vad för brister som finns" ?
<andol> larsemil: Jo, och då med lite hänvisning till den serverfault.com-fråga som jag postat, och som du verkade ha noterat :)
<einand> någon här som har en HTC Hero?
<EAG> har nån koll på uppsägningstid för telias adsl?
<EAG> stört omöjligt att hitta ett svar hos telia själva
<cahoot> vill minnas att det *var* 3 mån
<coobra> 3månader kanske
<EAG> ok
<EAG> undrar hur det går för telia egentligne... det är till o med 15 min kötid för att komma till en säljare
<cahoot> då måste det väl gå bra
<EAG> eller tvärtom
<EAG> vanliga kundtjänsten är iaf omöjlig att få tag på
<EAG> frågan är om säljarna är så pigga på att avsluta abonnemang ;)
<einand> EAG: 3 månader
<EAG> ska bli så skönt att slippa den där jäkla thomson-burken
<einand> EAG: telia är enormt överbelastede nu, pga att dom skickade ut en updatering till deras modem natten till igår
<einand> som sabba dom
<EAG> mitt modem dog för några dagar sen
<einand> EAG: säkert därför
<EAG> i söndags
<EAG> bra gjort av telia ju
<einand> lös/blink bara en oranage lampa?
<EAG> sånt skräp borde pajas
<EAG> nja
<EAG> den startar bara upp o ehternet lyser grönt
<EAG> inget mer
<EAG> möjligtvis blinkade lite
<einand> ja, power lampan lös väl oranage?
<EAG> nej
<EAG> båda blev stabilt gröna
<einand> ok, kan kanske vara olika för olika modeller
<EAG> wlan dog o så startade jag om den... då blev det så
<einand> japp
<einand> dock är det bara att knalla in i en teliabutik och få det utbytt.
<EAG> ok
<EAG> det kan man väl iofs göra...
<EAG> jag ska dock säga upp det imorn hur som helst
<einand> kan du göra i teliabutiken med
<EAG> hmm jo förvisso
<EAG> äger inte telia det där modemet då?
<einand> jo
<EAG> jag kommer inte ihåg hur det var...
<einand> eller kan dom ju inte göra
<einand> om du äger det första modemet
<EAG> aja.. hur som helst måste jag ju ha ett modem 3 mån till
<einand> och får det utbytt
<einand> så kan dom ju inte göra det
<einand> EAG: ring bara butiken innan, och kolla så dom har ett modem inne, för dom är väldigt bråkiga om du måse få en annan modell
<einand> Java 7 kom precis
<Numn> någon som vet hur jag får tebax.. minimera och maximera och stäng vänster om fönstret istället för höger?
<CasperN> Numn: alt+f2 skriv in gconf-editor
<CasperN> apps>metacity>general
<CasperN> så ser du button_layout i högerspalten
<CasperN> ändra ordningen till vad du känner för där
<Numn> oki tack
<CasperN> om du kör compix och något emerald tema så gör man det dock i Emerald theme manager
<Numn> CasperN: Hur lägger jag dem åt vänster sida istället?
<Numn> dem ligger som att om jag använde windöws typ
<CasperN> Numn: skriv close,minimize,maximize:
<CasperN> close,minimize,maximize:menu
<Numn> hmm ok
<Numn> tack så mycket
<CasperN> menu behövs knappast
<CasperN> räcker ju att högerklicka
<CasperN> vet inte hur många teman som har spacer
<CasperN> men vissa funkar att ha det på, andra inte
<CasperN> man ska iaf kunna göra egna ikoner att slänga in om man har någon funktion man gillar
<CasperN> säkert lite komplicerat, men det finns möjlighet till det iaf
<K350_> euphoria fanns inte i repot
<Philip5> jaha, vad ska man hitta på nu
<spacebug-> ja du
<EAG> unity var ju vidrigt
<EAG> eller vad det nu heter
<Philip5> EAG: heja kde! :D
<EAG> Philip5: ...
<EAG> du
<EAG> 4.7 ser ju faktiskt lovande ut ;)
<Philip5> ja
<EAG> jag ska prova det
<Philip5> kde har varit trevligt ett bra tag nu och blir bara bättre och bättre. nu med lite mindre steg och finlir för varje release
<Philip5> Kurdistan: kör du fortfarande kde?
<Kurdistan> Philip5: jepp.
<Philip5> heja Kurdistan!
<Kurdistan> :)
<Philip5> Kurdistan: då kan du ju lära EAG ett och annat ;)
<Kurdistan> :) kanske
<Philip5> en sådan hacker som du fixar väl en snabbkurs i kde lätt
<CasperN> ja med gnome 3 så tappade ju KDE allt motstånd iaf
<Philip5> CasperN: menar du inte med unity?
<EAG> Philip5: min första linux-kontakt var ju med kde
<CasperN> unity har jag aldrig räknat med
<EAG> debian
<EAG> och sen mandriva
<EAG> mandrake aknske det hette till o med
<Philip5> men med din första lär det väl varit kde 2.x eller 3.x och det är väääldigt stor skillnad
<CasperN> drog in gnome 3 i maverick igårkväll, men fick ett ganska dåligt förstaintryck
<CasperN> inte alls vad jag är ute efter
<Philip5> CasperN: vad kör du då?
<CasperN> jag använder gammla gnome
<CasperN> 2.32
<Philip5> aha
<CasperN> med lite extra tillbehör som gör en del
<CasperN> samt compiz
<Philip5> har aldrig gillat compiz. kul att leka med lite men inte mer
<CasperN> jag är väldigt nöjd med hur allt fungerar just nu, men man vill ju inte bli efter, så man måste ju testa allt nytt
<CasperN> det finns en del prektiska compiz funktioner, men mesta är ju skräp
<CasperN> viktigaste är att det inte är en belastning på systemet längre
<Philip5> jo
<CasperN> det upplevde jag det som i början iaf
<CasperN> eller föregångaren
<CasperN> vad den nu hette
<spacebug-> KDE drar ju mer än Unity dock
<CasperN> beryl...
<Philip5> ja
<CasperN> fork, men den fick en spurt ett tag, blev poppis. felen rättades till och beryl var ett minne blott
<CasperN> 5gb på ubuntu one nu
<CasperN> molnet är som en mediamarket strategi
<CasperN> så bra att vi ska avstå från annat tills vi är fast i det
<CasperN> riktigt åskmoln som suger in oss
<Kurdistan> Philip5: sorry behövde starta om.
<spacebug-> wow har vi fått 5GB ..nice
<Kurdistan> spacebug-: yes ubuntu rocks.
<spacebug-> verkligen ;)
<jolaren> Får spader på att jag inte lyckas använda mitt google plus konto för att det är Google Apps.. ingen som skulle kunna vara lite schysst och kasta över en invite till mitt andra gmail konto?
<flakjacketsix> var kan man köpa "krafs" med ubuntuloggor på i sverige?
<Philip5> flakjacketsix: vet inte om det går att köpa någon särskild stans
<flakjacketsix> trist :/
<jolaren> Går ju att få hem rätt billigt
<jolaren> Om någon vill ha en invite btw så hojta till sen
<jolaren> Droppa ett inbo
<jolaren> x
<joel135> finns det nån logg här?
<CasperN> jolaren: får man vara med då? trodde det var stängt nu, även om man har invite
<jolaren> ja, man får vara med om man har invite
<CasperN> eller är det som vanligt ett knep för att få mer hype såhär i början
<CasperN> jag som varit testkanin åt google i alla år... så släpper de inte in mig :(
<CasperN> jag känner mig kränkt, och är bitter över det
<jolaren> haha
<jolaren> jag är arg för jag får inte använda mitt google apps konto
<jolaren> så jag använder inte tjänsten alls just nu
<jolaren> för känns dumt.. när det väl funkar så kör jag
<jolaren> tycker det är skitsmart uppbyggt google+
<jolaren> och jag älskar att alla mina album från telefonen hamnar i privataalbum på google+
<jolaren> sen väljer jag vilka jag vill visa
 * x_link gör 00:00-dansen!
<CasperN> nej men!
<Kurdistan> google+ är det med samma konto man skapa gmail?
<CasperN> det är inte varje dag
<Kurdistan> :)
<jolaren> Kurdistan: jaa
<jolaren> det är rätt schysst
<jolaren> man har sin mail på samma ställe
<CasperN> Kurdistan: du kan ha ett googlekonto, men de släpper inte in dig till google + för det
<jolaren> jo, om man bjuder in
<CasperN> fast du får klicka på +1 knappar ändå
<flakjacketsix> joel135: ja det hela loggas, jag minns inte var... det går att googla efter kanalnamnet
<Kurdistan> jolaren: :) jag använder inte facebook.
<jolaren> Kurdistan: inte jag heller.
<Kurdistan> lär nog dröja innan jag använder google+
<flakjacketsix> är det någon som vill bli inbjuden till google+ ?
<Kurdistan> blir nog när båda blir mindre populära
<flakjacketsix> jag tror dessutom att mitt edu-app konto fungerar med plus...
<CasperN> bara en tidsfråga innan någon skapar -1
<CasperN> för alla pessimister i samhället
<flakjacketsix> woohoo, det finns ju fan en mediaspelare inbyggt i chromebook!
<jolaren> Google+ är verkligen en smart tjänst för alla med en smartphone
<jolaren> Lär uppmärksammas sen när det släpps
<x_link> Philip5: Vad sägs? =)
<CasperN> enda bra är väl att man slipper dela sina fyllebilder med chefen
<Kurdistan> x_link: Philip5 är nog och kör kde 4.7
<Kurdistan> så hans system kraschar nog.
<Kurdistan> :)
<x_link> Kurdistan: Kom det ny version idag eller?
<Kurdistan> :) x_link den är inte ute som stabil ännu.
<x_link> Okej
<x_link> Kurdistan: Kör du också KDE?
<Philip5> x_link: du sköter dig vissa nätter ;)
<Kurdistan> x_link: yes jag kör kde.
<Philip5> nej jag kör inte kde 4.7 än
<Philip5> fixar med packet av digikam 2.0 final som släpptes igår
<jolaren> kör ni windows på någon burk hemma? (emulerade operativsystem räknas inte)
<Philip5> testade just så även andra locales funkade
<x_link> Philip5: Jo, igår somnade jag med laptopen på magen och vaknade 05:30 pga det. Så igår kunde jag inte =(
<Kurdistan> jolaren: nej. jag inte kört windows sedan jag gick över till linux.
<Philip5> jolaren: jag kör dualboot med win7 och kubuntu men bootar nästan aldrig win7
<x_link> jolaren: Jag gör.
<jolaren> Samma här
<x_link> Kurdistan: Okej, har du KDE som det är eller gjort om det något?
<Philip5> x_link: nä alla märkte att du svek igår
<x_link> Ja....dåligt
<Kurdistan> jolaren: är inte behov av windows för vara helt ärlig.
<jolaren> Haven't been using Windows since Linux offered me a full house
<jolaren> typ
 * x_link beklagar
<Kurdistan> x_link: som det är eller rättare som det kde dist jag installerade hade från start.
<jolaren> Några år utan, förstår inte varför man ska ha det.. Har hänt någon gång att jag tänkt "Fan att jag inte har en windows burk"
<x_link> Kör med Windows 7 Ultimate 64-bits varjedag
<jolaren> men det är en gång om året
<x_link> Kurdistan: Okej.
<Kurdistan> jolaren: det har aldrig hänt mig faktiskt.
<x_link> Anledningen till att jag använder Windows är pga jobbet.
<Kurdistan> jag är ingen spelnörd och jag funnit min favorit spel. supertuxkart. världens bästa spel.
<x_link> Kör Windows 7 på jobbet och har en desktop hemma som kör samma, det är min jobbdator.
<jolaren> Kurdistan: då har du inte barn som fått cd skivor med diverse tidningar
<x_link> På laptopen som jag alltid använder för privat bruk kör jag Linux.
<joel135> supertuxkart äger!
<Kurdistan> jolaren: vad för typ av skivor?
<jolaren> spel
<jolaren> senast kalle anka
<joel135> fast jag har inte spelat det sedan jag klippte av sladden till joysticken för ett projekt...
<Kurdistan> jolaren: :) jag skulle installera linux spel.
<Kurdistan> finns nog barn spel som passar dem.
<jolaren> SÃ¥klart
<Kurdistan> http://www.playdeb.net/updates/Ubuntu/11.04
<Kurdistan> finns en hel del spel
<jolaren> Cd-skivrna är gratis och kommer med prenumerationen
<Kurdistan> finns fler linux siter med massa spel
<jolaren> Jag ger upp..
<Kurdistan> jolaren: jag skulle säga till barnen dessa skivor innehåller virus.
<Kurdistan> :)
<Kurdistan> låt mig istället installera supertuxkart
<Kurdistan> :) min lillasyster som är mac osx användare är kär i supertuxkart
<jolaren> Oftast går det med Wine dock
<jolaren> :P
<Kurdistan> jolaren: playdeb finns massa klassiska nintendo spel.
<jolaren> Najs
<jolaren> Det är sommar nu dock
<jolaren> SÃ¥ no games
<Kurdistan> jolaren: ja de bör sova. :)
<jolaren> Batteriet är toktrasigt på netbooken
<jolaren> Bääh
<jolaren> Så jävla B
<jolaren> Känns rätt ovärt att köpa en ny netbook, trots att den varit med i snart fyra år
<jolaren> Finns ju inget som är "wow" mycket bättre
<jolaren> Har ni tips på vart man kan köpa netbooks utan OS?
<CasperN> utan os är väl samma sak som att köpa en som skeppas med ubuntu
<CasperN> du betalar inget extra för windows, men de kan samtidigt inte skicka en ej fungerande laptop till en kund, och ej fungerande blir det väl såfort kunden får en dator utan os enligt många
<jolaren> jo, precis..
<jolaren> helst vill jag bara betala för hårdvaran
<CasperN> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/07/ecafe-hercules-arm-ubuntu-netbook-slim-hd/
<CasperN> där har du iaf batteritid
<CasperN> vilket är sällsynt annars, men sen är det en arm laptop
<CasperN> jag skulle undvika cortex a8 av egen erfarenhet iaf, det funkar, men det är verkligen i gränsfall
<jolaren> mja
<CasperN> om man köper arm ska det iaf vara de nya
<CasperN> men annars kommer det snart nya eee pcs med ubuntu har asus sagt
<CasperN> agora pro 12 är ju annars fin
<einand> suck
<einand> råkat slänga verktyg för 10.000 - 20.000kr
<CasperN> det var ju dumt
<jolaren> hm
<einand> a
<einand> ja
<CasperN> hur gick det till?
<CasperN> jolaren: http://www.kogan.com.au/shop/agora-pro-12-ultra-portable-laptop-computer/
<jolaren> min Sensation har bättre hårdvara än Armburken
<einand> jag och min tjej hade missförståt varandra vilka lådor som skulle slängas
<jolaren> Åh nej einand
<jolaren> Kan du jaga efter utrustningen?
<Philip5> heja htc sensation!
<flakjacketsix> jolaren samsung series 5. ;D
<einand> nä, slängt på tippen
<flakjacketsix> einand: :/
<einand> *suck*
<jolaren> Philip5: Verkligen, älskar den.. Mycket bättre än Desire HD som jag hade för någon vecka sedan.. fast kliar lite i fingrarna att bootloadern fortfarande är tvärlåst
<einand> HTC skall ju göra en SE
<jolaren> mm
<Philip5> jolaren: jo det är det enda som stör lite. jag gick från hero till sensation så det blev rätt stor skillnad för mig även om heron var riktigt skön så länge det varade
<jolaren> Swiftkey X är en riktig vinnare till luren btw
<CasperN> mobiler har på tok för kort livslängd
<einand> enda som stör mig är att jag inte har en lödkolv just nu
<jolaren> CasperN: ett år räcker
<Philip5> jag kör htcs keyboard
<jolaren> har du ens testat swiftkey ?
<Philip5> nepp
<jolaren> det är revolutionerande
<jolaren> du kommer aldrig vilja gå tillbaka
<Philip5> säg inte det
<joel135> einand: var bor du ungefär? någon här kanske har en över
<Philip5> jag är lite halct emot appar som kostar pengar
<Philip5> oavsett om det är småsummor
<jolaren> Om man inte har Swype så är det lätt Swiftkey som gäller
<einand> joel135: göteborg
<CasperN> själv ser jag mer glädje i prylar som överlever länge och fortsätter vara användbara, än prylar som är så dåliga så de tvingar fram ett nyköp såfort en enda förbättring har släppts
<jolaren> Vad behöver du einand ? Jag är på västkusten
<jolaren> Kanske aktiverar latitude senare så du kan snoka
<einand> lödkolv
<jolaren> ah, sorry
<jolaren> Philip5: Vad kostar Swiftkey X?
<jolaren> Har inget minne av att jag betalat för det
<Philip5> 20-25 kr tror jag
<jolaren> Skulle göra det hundra gånger om men har ändå inget minne
<Philip5> om jag inte tar miste
<Philip5> misste
<cHarNe2> https://market.android.com/details?id=com.touchtype.swiftkey&feature=search_result
<jolaren> cHarNe2: Går inte att se om man redan köpt appen
<jolaren> btw http://www.etsy.com/shop/rehashimoto <- najs prylar.. skulle vilja ha kuddarna
<CasperN> haha, spökkudden var ju nice
<CasperN> eller luigi för den delen
<Philip5> jolaren: 26,01 kr kostar swiftkey x
<jolaren> Alright
<jolaren> CasperN: bara att hon kallar det för "nerd shop" är ju win
<Kurdistan> Philip5: :) när ska du testa kde 4.7
<cHarNe2> jolaren: bara att logga ut :P
<jolaren> cHarNe2: ah, I see
<CasperN> http://www.polycount.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/06/Dreamer.jpg
<CasperN> så ska Luigi se ut
<Philip5> Kurdistan: när kubuntuteamet kommer med paket för natty
<flakjacketsix> komik: http://cdn.thenextweb.com/shareables/files/2011/07/Screen-Shot-2011-07-28-at-4.05.14-PM.png
<Kurdistan> Philip5: :) nice.
<Kurdistan> Philip5: hur känner du inför 4.7
<jolaren> hörs imörra
<jolaren> sovdags
<Philip5> Kurdistan: nja det är inte så stort faktiskt. känner inte att den borde förtjäna att få ett helt eget bump-nummer
<Kurdistan> Philip5: det är ju mest buggfix.
<Kurdistan> men det är ju också en del ansiktslyft.
<Philip5> ja några grejer som är nya men som inte påverkar vanliga desktops så mycket
<Philip5> nu ska jag se en film
<Kurdistan> Philip5: sant. det kommer vara säker att uppgradera.
<Kurdistan> när den väl trillar in i mitt repo :).
<Numn> är worker bättre än gnome commander? min dator skärm är rätt liten
<Kurdistan> Numn: vad vill du använda dem till?
<Numn> hantera mina filer snabbt
<Kurdistan> hur menar du?
<flakjacketsix> Numn: vifm!
<Numn> att det är smidigt.. helst skulle vilja att total commander fanns det linux men så är ju inte nu ;)
<Kurdistan> Numn: nautilus elementary ger en möjlighet dela om filhanteraren.
<Kurdistan> Numn: jag tycker gnome command och total command är likvärdig.
<Kurdistan> gillar du inte gnome command kan du testa krusader
<Kurdistan> inte dela om utan dela upp
<Numn> aha, ok worker ser rätt nice ut. men jag alltigt testa ju
<Numn> jag tycker annars total commander fungerar konstigt i ubuntu (linux)
<Kurdistan> Numn: vad ska du med total commander
<Kurdistan> ??
<Kurdistan> du har krusader
<Kurdistan> gnome command
<Numn> helst vill jag ha nåt som är lightwighted som inte är full med stora ikoner och sånt.. ungefär som worker :)
<Kurdistan> :) det är som säga jag saknar ccleaner när linux har bleachbit.
<Numn> ville bara med andra om fanns annat
<Numn> haha :)
<Kurdistan> Numn: jag körde total commander hel del under windows.
<Kurdistan> saknar det inte det minsta
<Kurdistan> :)
<Kurdistan> Numn: använder du total commander som ftp client? :)
<Numn> mm :)
<Numn> rätt nice
<Kurdistan> om det bara är överföring av filer så kan du ju dela upp din nuvarane filhanterare
<Numn> grejern att man har två fönster att slänga hit och dit grejer
<Kurdistan> http://www.webupd8.org/2011/03/install-nautilus-elementary-2322-in.html
<Kurdistan> Numn: ta en titt på länken.
<Numn> worker tror jag skulle kunna nöja mig med.. men ska ta och kolla runt lite :)
<Kurdistan> nu ska jag till sängs.
<Kurdistan> Numn: lycka till.
<Numn> natti
<Kurdistan> Numn: kolla in länken.
<Kurdistan> tror det är vad du eftersöker :)
<Mandrew> frid i stugan
<Numn> kan man fixa worker dist? eller vad programmet är anpassad för?
<realuobt> Hallå tjejer!
<Numn> realobl?!
<Numn> hallå!
<Mandrew> realuobt, sexist ;)
<Numn> realuobt: finns det nå minimalare ubuntu? som är typ lightweighted
<Mandrew> xubuntu och lubuntu
<Mandrew> xubuntu är nästan lika tung som ubuntu dock, iaf av vad jag har hört
<Numn> vill ha nåt bara som inte tar mycket upp på skärmen men ändå rätt lätt sådär ifall du förstår vad jag menar :)
<Mandrew> vill ha nåt bara som inte tar mycket upp på skärmen.hur tänker du där?
<Numn> haha.. jag har rätt liten skärm..
<Mandrew> aaah och
<Mandrew> jag har en 10"s skärm
<Mandrew> så jag e med på hur du tänker
<Numn> japp, jobbigt.. när jag försöker använda nåt så finns inte plats på skärmen
<Numn> tänkte om det skulle bli nåt lättare ifall man använde nåt som X
<Mandrew> finns ju en uppsjö av distror som vänder sig till små skärmar
<Mandrew> distros
<Numn> det är inte så jag vill ha nåt netbook liknande dist.
<Mandrew> vad sitter du på nu?
<Mandrew> i form av hårdvara
<Numn> Ubuntu
<Numn> aha
<Numn> vadårå?
<Mandrew> så jag vad jag har att jobba med ;)
<Mandrew> vet
<Numn> vad vill du veta?
<Mandrew> vad för burk kör du med tex netbook eller ngt med låga sys specs
<Mandrew> eller sitter du på ngt bättre men har plutt skärm
<Numn> kör med en compaq mini.. 10' tror ja de va.. och 1gb ram
<Mandrew> ok du kör som jag då
<realuobt> Numn: Lubuntu 11.04.
<Mandrew> kan funka om man gillar hur lubuntu ser ut
<realuobt> Numn: Lubntu är resurssnålt men du söker ett avskalat Skrivbord?
<Numn> knoppix-std eller vad det nu kallades.. minns inte. men den hade något schysst fönsterhanterare elr vad man brukar kalla det
<Mandrew> vill man köra ngt riktigt lätt finns ju #! och puppy linux
<Mandrew> dsl
<Numn> rätt smått och smidigt och resurssnålt.. mina krav :P
<realuobt> Numn: Jag tycker Gnome Do alternativt Synapse fungerar bra för att starta program tillsammans med olika Keyboard Shortcuts för att starta vanliga program. jag rekommenderar också att du tar bort en av panelerna så att du bara har en panel längst ner.
<Mandrew> vill du kunna installera distron på ett smidigt sätt oxå eller duger det att köra live helatiden?
<realuobt> Numn: Dessutom så rekommenderar jag att du har en arbetsyta per program och att du skapar smarta Keyboard Shortcuts för att växla mellan arbetsytorna.
<Numn> det duger med en live..
<Numn> kan så rätt lite om linux så
<Mandrew> puppy linux är riktigt jäkla lätt ;)
<realuobt> Numn: Ett tips är ju att bygga om Firefox genom customize alternativt köra Firefox i fullscreen på en liten skärm. Du kommer åt adressfältet med Ctrl+L.
<Mandrew> kolla in #! dom vänder sig till netbooks oxå och den distron är lätt
<realuobt> Numn: Frågan är om du söker en resurssnål distro eller en distro med ett Skrivbord som passar en netbook?
<Mandrew> http://crunchbanglinux.org/ jag har kört den och är riktigt nöjd med den
<Numn> japp precis. men inte som ubuntu använder dock.. nåt liknande till det här http://fc01.deviantart.com/fs12/i/2006/318/e/2/Haxb0X_Skin_by_Shin2k35.png
<realuobt> Numn: Kör Lubuntu om du tycker att Ubuntu drar för mycket RAM av din netbook.
<Mandrew> bygger på debian, så du kan köra allt som ubuntu har i den
<realuobt> Numn: Det ser lite ut som Openbox, d.v.s. det Skrivbbordet som CrunchBang Linux använder.
<Mandrew> gillar du hur den ser ut som du länkar till så kolla in länken jag postade
<Mandrew> CrunchBang Linux använder både xfce och openbox så du kan enkelt välja vad du gillar bäst
<Numn> det är inte hur ubuntu är.. det är fönsterhanteraren jag inte gillar..
<Mandrew> openbox använde den distron du länkade till
<realuobt> Numn: Gnome?
<realuobt> Numn: Du kan installera andra skrivbord i Ubuntu, t.ex. KDE.
<Mandrew> kde tar mkt av systemet realuobt
<realuobt> Numn: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Openbox
<Numn> vet inte dock om openbox är nåt att ha på en netbook tro
<realuobt> Numn: Openbox är en Window Manager som går att köra i Detsktop Environment:et Gnome.
<Mandrew> bättre att vända sig mot openbox, blackbox och xfce
<Mandrew> Numn, gillar du conky?
<Numn> Minimal overhead, which makes it ideal for lightweight systems, older hardware or speed demons;
<realuobt> Numn: Jag tycker inte det är värt besväret för många tangentbordskombinationer som förekommer i ubuntu fungerar inte i Openbox.
<Numn> typ det jag sökte efter
<realuobt> *metacity
<Numn> Mandrew: conky?
<Mandrew> http://www.google.com/search?client=ubuntu&channel=fs&q=conky&oe=utf-8&um=1&ie=UTF-8&tbm=isch&source=og&sa=N&hl=en&tab=wi&biw=1024&bih=437
<realuobt> Numn: Du får skilja på resurssnålt (lightweight) och minimalistiskt utseende.
<Numn> vad menar du?
<realuobt> Lubuntu ser inte mer minimalistiskt ut än Ubuntu men drar mindre resurser.
<realuobt> *mindre RAM.
<Numn> finns det inget som har allt det jag begär? :)
<realuobt> Numn: Openbox är mer resurssnålt än metacity, d.v.s. Openbox drar mindre RAM-minne, men det betyder inte att det är mer smidigt att ha på en netbook.
<Mandrew> jo visst finns det
<realuobt> Numn: Jag har märkt att Ubuntu rullar på bättre på min netbook om man stänger av avancerade skrivbordseffekter. Unity är nog ingen hit på en netbook eller?
<Numn> minimaliskt så menar jag att ikonerner eller paneler är feta som höfter
<realuobt> Numn: Vad begär du då?
<realuobt> Numn: Det går att ställa in allt sådant i Ubuntu.
<Mandrew> Numn, kollade du in länken till crunch bang?
<Numn> ungefär lika smått som openbox. fast med stil med gnome skulle vara nice :)
<realuobt> Numn: Låt mig visa dig en skärmdump på mitt skrivbord i Ubuntu.
<realuobt> vänta...
#ubuntu-se 2011-07-29
<Numn> Mandrew, japp det gjorde ja
<Mandrew> vad tyckte du?
<realuobt> Numn: http://i.solidfiles.net/e383.png
<realuobt> Numn: http://i.solidfiles.net/98f92.png
<Numn> det enda jag gillade med crunch vad det där skaern med cpu och osv som visades.. så tänkte jag inte med det jag letade efter dock
<Mandrew> Numn, man kan alltid installera en dock i efterhand och buta wallpaper är enkelt som fan
<realuobt> Numn: Det är Conky.
<realuobt> Numn: Det går att få i Ubuntu också.
<Numn> hehe, det enda jag tror jag kanske kommer gilla är lubuntu och xcfe. hade jag fått bestämt själv så skulle vela ha en blandning mellan lubuntu och openbox
<realuobt> Numn: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/05/five-beautifully-simple-conky-themes/
<realuobt> Numn: Du får ju bestämma själv. :)
<Numn> tror ni man kan configuera ubuntu sådär?
<realuobt> Det är inget som hindrar att du använder Skrivbordsmiljön LXDE som ingår i Lubuntu tillsammans med fönsterhanteraren Openbox.
<Numn> med en meny och minne snålt (lubuntu) fönster smått som  i openbox
<realuobt> Numn: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/01/five-seriously-cool-conky-set-ups-for-linux-desktop/
<realuobt> Numn: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/01/this-minimal-conky-orange-would-look-great-on-any-desktop/
<Numn> i den compinTIONEN
<Mandrew> Numn, kan slänga upp en bild på min distro jag kör just nu (kan ta en liten stund innan jag får upp den på nätet)
<Numn> oki :)
<Numn> skulle vara dumt och göra sig ett egen distro med sitt eget fönsterhantare för mina behov :P
<realuobt> http://www.tux-planet.fr/wallpapers/?pxs=96
<realuobt> Snygga Ubuntu wallpapers!
<realuobt> Numn: Du kan installera Ubuntu base system. Därefter får du bygga upp en egen skrivbordsmiljö, fönsterhanterare och program.
<Numn> jo. hur då.. jag en nybörjare ja :P
<Mandrew> <a href="http://www.imagebanana.com/view/b1nlzv6i/Workspace1_004.png"><img src="http://img6.imagebanana.com/img/b1nlzv6i/thumb/Workspace1_004.png" border="0" alt="www.ImageBanana.com - Workspace1_004.png" /></a>
<Mandrew> http://www.imagebanana.com/view/b1nlzv6i/Workspace1_004.png
<Mandrew> sry inte första länken
<Mandrew> den disten kör med xfce
<Numn> du kör?
<Numn> ubuntu med xfce.. tycker om hur skrivbord ser ut.
<Numn> skrivbordet*
<Mandrew> jupp d e ubuntu 10.04:a med xfce
<Mandrew> så den är rätt lätt men fortfarande snygg i mina ögon
<Numn> aja. det få vara som det är nu.. får fundera på vad jag ska ha
<Numn> godnatt
<Mandrew> nn
<Mandrew> realuobt, d e et jäkla meck att hitta en distro man kan känna sig hemma i ibland
<realuobt> Mandrew: Jag kör Ubuntu. :D Problem solved. ;)
<realuobt> Jag går nog över till Arch när jag har bättre koll på Linux.
<Mandrew> känner igen det där från mig själv :P har installerat o testat runt 60 distar
<realuobt> Mandrew: Oj, oj. Jag har bara testat några stycken. Mest distros som bygger på Ubuntu, t.ex. CrunchBang, Mint o.s.v.
<realuobt> Jag har testat Mandriva och Fedora också. Men ärligt talat? Är det så stor skillnad egentligen?
<Mandrew> jag har testat allt mellan himmel o jord :D har till o med bränt en burk pga detta hihihi
<realuobt> En annan skrivbordsmiljö och lite andra program, that's it?
<Mandrew> så e d ju
<realuobt> Mandrew: Hur brände du burken? :S
<realuobt> Dom mest intressanta alternativen är ju distros som DSL och så. Distros som skiljer sig mycket från Ubuntu.
<Mandrew> försökte installera ngt som jag skulle ha skitigt i ;) hade garanti på den så dom skickade ut en ny burk efter ett par veckor på verkstaden
<Numn> Mandrew, va det xcfe du använde?
<Mandrew> den distron som jag sitter på nu som du såg en bild av använder xfce
<Numn> okej :D
<Numn> jag har lust och byta
<Numn> måste kolla lite skillnader bara
<Mandrew> Numn, det kan ta ett tag o finna hem i sin distro jakt ;) bara att söka på
<Numn> haha, gillade hur du hade fixat ditt xcfe
<Numn> men är inte xfce och lubuntu lika varandra?
<realuobt> Om man installerar xubuntu-desktop eller kubuntu-desktop i Ubuntu, kommer då Gnomes applikationer finnas med när man loggar in i KDE eller Xfce?
<realuobt> Numn: Jo, men jag tycker Lubuntu liknar Ubuntu mer. Dessutom är LXDE i Lubuntu mer resurssnålt än Xfce i Xubuntu.
<K350> Finns det något liknande visual studio för linux..fast i lite andra språk?. Vore kul med lite objekt-orienterad programmering
<realuobt> Jag förstår inte riktigt meningen med Xfce bortsett från utseendet då. Xfce och Gnome drar ju nästan lika mycket RAM.
<realuobt> K350: Eclipse? :S
<Philip5> K350: eclipse
<Numn> K350, jag tror jag såg ett liknande
<Philip5> realuobt: ja de kommer finnas med
<realuobt> K350: ubuntuforums tipsar om det här: http://www.codeblocks.org/
<Philip5> xubuntu-desktop och kubuntu-desktop lägger till en massa saker och tar inte bort om det inte är konflikter.
<Mandrew> xfce är en komplett WM dvs den har hela miljön, och xfce är rät lätt så länge man håller sig från xubuntu :P
<Philip5> brukar däremot vara mer strul att rensa efteråt om man inte vill ha kvar något sånt
<Philip5> K350: fick du mitt svar på din fråga?
<K350> realuobt: Philip5 vilket språk gäller i eclipse?
<Numn> kan du berätta hur du fixade ditt xcfe.. så svartsjuk!
<Numn> eller avundsjuk.. ..
<Philip5> K350: en mängd språk
<Mandrew> Numn, jag?
<Numn> aa :D
<K350> Philip5: kul det måste jag testa..KDE?:-)
<Philip5> K350: nej
<Mandrew> Numn, det är en komplett distro som ser ut så här. denna gången är jag oskyldig ;)
<K350> Philip5: äsch
<realuobt> K350: http://monodevelop.com/
<Philip5> K350: fast du kan ju programmera QT och kde-grejer med det om du vill
<Numn> Mandrew, vadå för dist?
<realuobt> K350: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Qt_Creator
<Philip5> mono finns det ingen poäng att lära sig tycker jag
<Philip5> mono är bara jobbigt
<Numn> liknar ju ubuntu mörka tema med xcge :P
<K350> Philip5: jo..tänkte mest hur det kommer att se ut i min låda
<Numn> xcfe
<K350> Philip5: qt är inte vackert i min maskin
<realuobt> Philip5: Så skrivbordsmiljöerna fungerar inte helt oberoende av varandra så att man helt och håller väljer miljö vid login?
<K350> Philip5: realuobt vilken distro har du förresten?
<realuobt> Philip5: Jag menar så att xubuntu-desktop och kubuntu-desktop fungerar som om man enbart hade Kubuntu eller Xubuntu?
<realuobt> realuobt: Jag använder Ubuntu 10.10.
<realuobt> realuobt: Varför säger du det till mig?
<Numn> Mandrew, vad kallas disten?! :)
<K350> realuobt: i samma system?
<realuobt> K350: Ubuntu 10.10.
<Philip5> K350: http://jdave.org/images/jdave-eclipse-screenshot.png
<realuobt> K350: Jag har enbart 10.10.
<Philip5> K350: i det där fallet verkar de programmera java men eclipse kan användas med en massa olika språk och frameworks som man hakar på moduler för
<realuobt> K350: Vad menar du?
<K350> realuobt: menar du att man ska kunna ha olika miljöer i samma operativsystem?
<Mandrew> backbox Numn
<realuobt> Är en IDE så användbar? Jag tyckte det gick nästan lika bra att koda i Gedit. :S
<K350> realuobt: ubuntu-desktop och kubuntu-desktop etc i samma operativsystem?
<realuobt> Vad är den stora fördelen med en IDE som Eclipse?
<Philip5> realuobt: nej för de lägger in allt från båda dessa då så du får rätt mycket grejer i dina menyer
<K350> realuobt: tops. testa jed edtorn och installera jed-extras..jag är djupt förälskad!:-)
<realuobt> K350: Jag har bara ubuntu-desktop som följer med Ubuntu men jag funderade på vad som skulle hända om jag installerade kubuntu-desktop och xuubntu-desktop i Ubuntu eftersom jag då har möjlighet att välja skrivbordsmiljö vid login. Tyvärr verkar inte miljöerna vara helt åtskilda eftersom program från ubuntu-desktop ligger i kubuntu-desktop-miljön o.s.v.
<Numn> Mandrew, så man lägger till det till ppa så lägger till alla filer till ubuntu?
<K350> realuobt: du kan t o m använda den som filhanterare
<realuobt> Philip5: Det vill jag inte ha. Det tycker jag är dåligt. Det hade varit mycket smartare med separerade DE.
<Mandrew> Numn, det är en komplett distro som du kan hämta från nätet
<Mandrew> Numn, denna har jag moddat själv ;) http://dl.dropbox.com/u/1649987/demo%20of%20my%20desktop.ogv
<realuobt> SÃ¥ att ubuntu-desktop var enbart Ubuntu desktop och kubuntu-desktop enbart Kubuntus desktop.
<K350> realuobt: tänkte du installera kubuntu-desktop och/eller xubuntu-deskto hos samma användare eller skapa en ny användare för varje miljö?
<realuobt> K350: Jag tänkte väl inte så mycket alls. Jag var mest nyfiken eftersom Numn snackade om detta.
<realuobt> K350: Det hjälper väl inte att skapa en ny användare?
<Philip5> det är inte olika användare för olika miljöer
<Philip5> det är olika användare för alla
<Philip5> alla kan använda alla
<Philip5> om man inte trixar och låser på något sätt
<Philip5> installationerna blir ju för systemet och itne för användaren
<realuobt> K350: Skapar jag en ny användare så kommer den ju ha ubuntu-desktop default? Då blir det massa kladdiga menyer om jag loggar in med kubuntu-desktop på den nya användaren?
<realuobt> Philip5: precis.
<Mandrew> Numn, här är distron. men var försiktig med att använda verktygen som är för installerade
<Mandrew> http://www.backbox.org/
<Philip5> sedan kan ju varje användare anpassa sina egna menyer som den vill om den inte vill ha kladdiga menyer
<Numn> Mandrew, vad menar du med det?
<realuobt> Philip5: Och om jag loggar in i ubuntu-desktop så kommer där finnas program m.m. från kubuntu-desktop och xubuntu-desktop också antar jag?
<Philip5> ja
<Mandrew> den är packad med "hacker" verktyg Numn
<K350> realuobt: jag har för mig att om du har ubuntu-desktop och installerar kubuntu-desktop så skriver det nya över det gammla ..ngt sånt
<Numn> ok
<K350> realuobt: eller ska man kunna välja miljö vid inloggning???
<Philip5> man väljer vid inloggning
<Numn> Mandrew, vad är det här? https://launchpad.net/~backbox/+archive/one
<K350> Philip5: Aaaah..
<K350> realuobt: Varför vill du ha flera miljöer?
<Philip5> det som ändras är att man får splaschen vid boot från den senaste *-desktop man installerat
<Mandrew> bara så du inte gör dig olycklig med att hacka grannens nätverk o du torskar på d Numn ;)
<Mandrew> här Numn http://www.backbox.org/content/download
<realuobt> Numn: http://www.backbox.org/category/image-galleries/backbox-linux-1
<Numn> haha, bara temat jag är intresserad av :)
<Mandrew> ta från http servern
<realuobt> Vad är fördelen med BackBox jämfört med http://www.backtrack-linux.org/ ?
<K350> Philip5: Ah, det avgör saken. Min urtjusiga splash vill jag allt behålla!:-)
<Numn> Mandrew, hur installerar jag den?
<realuobt> BAckTrack finnas bara i KDE och Gnome.
<K350> realuobt: det finns blackubuntu också för skummisar som kallar sig för säkrhetsintresserade
<Numn> eller kan ja dra ner den på en pinne?
<K350> realuobt: eller om det var blackbuntu
<Philip5> K350: det är bara att ändra i så fall så du har den kvar efteråt
<realuobt> K350: Vad är skillnaden medllan BackTrack och BlackUbuntu då?
<Mandrew> Numn, kör den på pinne eller snurr
<K350> Numn: vilka verktyg behöver du?
<Numn> spelar ingen roll
<K350> Philip5: Jo, men jag är så nöjd med min kubuntu:-)
<Philip5> K350: jag också :)
<Numn> bryr mig inte om hänger med massa apps
<Numn> för trött bestämma nu vad jag vill xD
<K350> realuobt: den enda jag känner till är att BT4 kräver wifi det gör inte blackbuntu
<realuobt> K350: Vad då kräver? :S
<K350> realuobt: men behöver man ett verkttyg är det ju bara att installera
<Numn> bt5 är byggt på ubuntu
<Mandrew> Numn, för att komma åt partitioner och andra diskar i backbox så kör gigolo
<Mandrew> finns i menyn under system
<K350> realuobt: du fårkonfa för att köra utan wifi själv annars..hälften av programmen i bt4 är ju bara för wifi grejjer
<realuobt> K350: Aha.
<K350> realuobt: dessutom finns inget skäl att dra hem ett sånt distro om man inte är duktigt insatt
<Numn> Mandrew, förstår inte vad du menar?
<K350> realuobt: det är ju inte precis "klicka här för att hacka grannen"
<K350> realuobt: mycket med ARP spoofing..gör du sånt fel bränner du kortet:-p..i bästa fall...
<Mandrew> Numn, har du fler diskar eller flera partitioner på din hdd så kommer dom inte automatiskt poppa upp i den vänsta menyn i dina fönster, det är då du kommer att behöva gigolo eller tex när du stoppar in en usb-sticka
<Numn> nope använder bara en disk i datorn!?
<Mandrew> ok men så du vet iaf
<Mandrew> bara för att göra livet lättare för dig
<Numn> oki :)
<Numn> du menar inte att det strular när jag ska använda en usb sticka när jag använder det?
<K350> realuobt: folk kör igång ARP spoofing utan att konfa systemet för ip forwarding..sedna grå det åt skogen..mkt sånt iBT o liknande..kul att lajja med  fem minuter sedaninser man att man skulle behöva läsa på i fem år först
<Numn> inte via en usbsticka
<K350> /c/c
<K350> Numn: ska du ha BT på en pinne?
<Numn> K350, nope
<Mandrew> Numn, när distron är installerad på hddn och du i framtiden vill stoppa in en usb-sticka så kör du gigolo för att få den att monteras
<K350> Numn: ok
<Numn> okej.. varför är det så?!
<Mandrew> hehe har inte frågat dom ;)
<realuobt> Numn: Du får använda Unetbootin om du ska ha dostron på en USB-pinne.
<Numn> jag vet, det är inte det jag har problem med. :P
<K350> realuobt: Philip5 Nu har jag installerat eclipse. Tack för tipset. Har en lång natt framför mig nu. Vi ses!:-)
<realuobt> Ok.
<realuobt> K350: Lycka till. ;)
<K350> realuobt: tack!:-)
<Numn> bara att man måste montera hårdiskarna.. när själva ubuntu gör det utan problem x)
<realuobt> Numn: Du ser. Ubuntu är smidigt. ;)
<Mandrew> hehe
<Numn> måste ha nåt med att göra med unity va?
<Mandrew> i backbox?
<Numn> ^_^
<Mandrew> unity har inget med monteringen av diskarna
<realuobt> Numn: Unity är utseende-grejsimojset i 11.04.
<Mandrew> unity är allt det där onödiga :P
<realuobt> Unity är allt det där som gör att 11.04 inte fungerar för mig i vbox och på min netbook. :)
<Mandrew> som sagt det där onödiga :P
<realuobt> Mm.
<Numn> haha
<realuobt> Är det någon som tycker att Unity är ett riktigt lyft rent användarmässigt jämfört med Gnome 2
<realuobt> ?
<Mandrew> det finns dom som gör det
<Numn> tycker att unity är en dålig nyhet
<Mandrew> men dom har ingen smak eller förstånd
<realuobt> Numn: I framtiden får du välja mellan Unity, Unity 2d och Gnome Shell (Gnome 3).
<Mandrew> bara om man ska ha gnome ;)
<Mandrew> xfce kommer inte att köra den skiten ;)
<Numn> gnome är bra, men inte unity
<Mandrew> gnome är på g ut nu
<Numn> nä nu ska jag nog gå lägga mig.. vi får snacka imorgon :P
<realuobt> Ctrl+R är underskattat. Det får jag träna in.
<realuobt> Jag har kört history | grep "command"
<Mandrew> nä bingen nu
<Mandrew> ha d
<realuobt> Mandrew: Det blir ju större skillnad mellan LXDE, Xfce, KDE och Gnome när Gnome satsar på Gnome Shell och Ubuntu satsar på Unity.
<realuobt> Mandrew: Sov gott.
<Mandrew> så e d ju
<Mandrew> vilket jag tycker är bra
<Mandrew> det komer komma mer folk till lxde, xfce och kde nu när gnome3 med shell och unity har kommit ut på marknaden, tror jag iaf och hoppas :P
<Mandrew> för på en dator ska man ha ett riktigt desktop
<Mandrew> tycker jag iaf
<Mandrew> men men natti natti o sussa sött
<realuobt> Mandrew: Natti.
<Mandrew> nn
<madbear> vad säger man
<madbear> det är fredag
<madbear> ja och det är seven am
<madbear> SEVEN AM WAKING UP IN THE MORNING!
<madbear> GOTTA BE FRESH; WHICH SEAT CAN I TAKE?
<madbear> WE WE WE SO EXCITED
<madbear> WE SO EXCITED
<kodein> /ignore madbear
<madbear> kodein <- so excited
<madbear> he so excited
<progmanexe> Fattar noll. Precis som SAAB tycks The Pirate Bay bara fortsätta i all evighet, trots alla nyheter om att de stängt ned, blivit utsparkade härifrån och därifrån... och sedan tystnar bara nyheterna och så fortsätter det som vanligt. Vad fan är problemet egentligen?
<madbear> problemet är att du inte vet om du ska
<madbear> kickin in the front seat eller
<madbear> sittin in the back seat
<madbear> gotta make my mind up, which seat can i take?
<progmanexe> Kanske dildosätet? Passar bra för dig.
<madbear> aldrig hört talas om, bara du som har så specialmoddad bil?
<progmanexe> Du borde ha hört det eftersom du har lådorna fulla hemma.
<progmanexe> Speciellt vanligt hos de som besvarar frågor med sångtexter.
<madbear> är det så?
<realubot> progmanexe: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hccf-8BYaDg
<realubot> Där har du förklaringen.
<realubot> SAAB och TPB är evighetsmaskiner.
<progmanexe> Fortfarande nonsensförklaring.
<yeager> https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/166274
<phnom> Morrn
<phnom> Härligt att komma till jobbet och se att internet har borkat...
<coobra> phnom: borkat ?
<phnom> Mja, ish, ssh funkar fint men det går inte att komma åt några hemsidor utanför intranätet :P
<coobra> vart jobbar du ?
<phnom> Gör exjobb på Sony Ericsson.
<phnom> ok :)
<coobra> ahh nice
<coobra> ssh tunnla ut
<progmanexe> phnom: Exjobb?
<phnom> Hmm, verkar bara vara google som är trasigt...
<phnom> progmanexe: Examensarbete
<progmanexe> Aha... trodde du menade PÅ Sony Ericsson.
<progmanexe> Fast du menar nog "om"?
<phnom> progmanexe: Nej, jag gör det på och för SE.
<progmanexe> Hmm...
<progmanexe> Eriksson-byggnaden vid Midsommarkransen har för länge sedan utrymts. :S
<progmanexe> Vart flyttade de?
<phnom> De relokaliserade till Midsommarstången där de dansar "små grodorna" än idag.
<madbear> progmanexe: är inte ditt sommarlov över snart?
<progmanexe> madbear: Ska du inte böra i sexårsverksamheten?
<madbear> alla mina år är sexår
<phnom> madbear! http://interblag.net/
<madbear> gotta be fresh
<R2D21> i garaget
<madbear> phnom: hur går det med deletandet då?
<madbear> mycket sånt på SE eller är det javadret?
<phnom> madbear: deletande?
<madbear> phnom: sluta förtränga! vad gör du som exjobb och handlar du java på det?
<phnom> Behöver inte handla Java, det är gratis från automaten :P
<phnom> Exjobbet skrivs i JAva ja
<madbear> lol!
<madbear> skriver själv i C++ nu och jag tar tag i deletandet så sent som möjligt :P
<phnom> Förstår inte vad du menar med deletande :P
<madbear> dä ä dä som ä problemä
<madbear> mä systämä
<madbear> HERR KARLSSON, det heter system!
<madbear> inte systäm!
<phnom> madbear är galen...
<madbear> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D62vhPERzVs funkar alltid
<spacebug-> synd att ubuntuone buggar så mycket
<realubot> Yo!
 * realubot gör en tuff hiphop-gest och säger...
<realubot> Yo!
<madbear> wazzup... dawg?
<realubot> dawg? Nu är jag nog inte med i hiphop-tugget här.
<madbear> realubot: du ska få se min hund som är en dawg
<madbear> tog bästa bilden igår
<madbear> http://atlantis.cse.kau.se/~di8norb/sup-dawg.jpg
<madbear> där har du en hiphopper realubot
<realubot> madbear: Hehe. Ja, det var en riktig tuffing. Det får jag allt ta och hålla med om.
<madbear> om hon bara fattar att kepsen är bra för henne
<realubot> Den största utmaningen blir nog ändå att lära henne prata som en människa.
<madbear> hon behöver inte prata, bara ha keps
<Kurdistan> madbear: gullig hund. :)
<realubot> Rogge fegade ur.
<realubot> *Roffe
<madbear> Kurdistan: på bild, japp. :P
<Kurdistan> madbear: haha.
<Numn> realubot, tja :D
<Kurdistan> Philip5: :) vad görs?
<Philip5> fixar till lite att äta
<Philip5> själv då?
<Kurdistan> läser lite kurdiska nyheter.
<Philip5> aha, något spännande?
<Kurdistan> alltid spännande när man är kurd.
<larsemil> spacebug-: ja jag betalade t.om ett tag men tröttnade då det var så käss
<Kurdistan> :) ett folks vars land är ockuperade av diktaturer. då blir alltid nyheterna intressanta.
<Kurdistan> Philip5: kan du även paketera rpm filer?
<Philip5> kan och kan. det funkar på liknande sätt
<Philip5> inget jag brukar göra och ingen poäng på ubuntu
<Kurdistan> Philip5: :) om du vill hjälpa till så finns det en dist som kan behöva all hjälp dem kan.
<Kurdistan> rpm dist som kör apt-get och synaptic
<Kurdistan> sugen?
<Kurdistan> :)
<Philip5> nä för då måste jag helst köra den disten
<Kurdistan> :)
<larsemil> vilken dist är det?
<Philip5> jag har testat pcbsd och gillar den men det är ju bsd-varianten och inte linux
<Kurdistan> larsemil: pclinuxos.
<Philip5> däremot så är det inte så att jag skulle/kommer byta till den
<Kurdistan> :) bättre kde dist får man leta efter.
<Kurdistan> som är lika användarvänlig och bra.
<Kurdistan> :)
<Kurdistan> opensuse är också bra, men blir massa huvudvärk när man får mecka hålla på.
<Kurdistan> fedoras kde spin sägs vara bra, men aldrig provat.
<Philip5> tycker kubuntu är trevlig
<Kurdistan> :) pclinuxos är trevligare.
<Philip5> tsss
<Kurdistan> :)
<Kurdistan> Philip5: är du med kubuntu team?
<Kurdistan> du borde det.
<Kurdistan> :P
<Philip5> nej men blivit tillfrågad
<Kurdistan> du tackade nej.
<Kurdistan> :) blev tillfrågad av lubuntu gänget.
<Philip5> jag tackade inget alls utan sköt det på framtiden
<Philip5> är mest lite lat. man måste ju motivera varför man gör som man gör och kan bli beroende av vad andra gjort
<Philip5> med egen ppa så gör jag som jag vill :)
<Kurdistan> Philip5: sant och jag förstår.
<Philip5> nu installerar jag kde 4.7.0 :D
<Philip5> Kurdistan: kör du 4.7 än?
<Kurdistan> Philip5: nej. jag kör bara stabila.
<Kurdistan> :)
<Philip5> 4.7 är sedanste stabila
<Kurdistan> :) ja då kommer den snart upp i förrådet.
<Philip5> med pclinux tar det nog lååååång tid ;)
<Kurdistan> nja oftast snabbare än kubuntu.
<Kurdistan> man är sedan ett team på typ 23 personer
<Kurdistan> det går inte jämföra med buntu
<Philip5> finns nu för kubuntu
<Kurdistan> roligt för er. jag har inte brådska. när deras team anser den stabil då kör jag den.
<Kurdistan> :) rullande utgåva rocks.
<Numn> hur drar man ner allt som är från en ppa?
<Kurdistan> Numn: Philip5 is your men.
<Philip5> Kurdistan: så säger alla som får vänta otåligt men vill ha NU!
<Philip5> :D
<Kurdistan> :) Philip5 tro du på det som gör dig glad.
<Numn> Philip5,  hur gör man? :)
<Philip5> hehe
<Silasle> Hehe: http://svt.se/2.27170/1.2491371/val_av_webblasare_avslojar_iq-niva
<kodein> kausalitet ≠ korrelation
<Philip5> Numn: varför ska man dra ner allt på en ppa?
<Philip5> man installerar som vanligt och finns det på ppan så tas det därifrån
<Numn> öhm.. tänkte för att man kunde dra det från en ppa istället att installera om med en iso fil
<Philip5> förstår inte riktigt poängen. en ppa innehåller bara vissa paket
<Philip5> du kan iof skapa en egen installationscd med uppdaterade och ändrade paket som kan komma från en ppa
<Numn> oki
<Numn> misslyckades att hämta uppdatering för ppa
<Numn> jag fixade
<Philip5> ok, det måste man ju ändå lösa oavsett om du drar ner på annat sätt
<Philip5> Kurdistan: så där... då kör man kde 4.7.0 då... vilken helt ny upplevelse... det liksom strålar om hela skärmen som en gloria nu! Nirvana :D
<Kurdistan> Philip5: haha ljug lite till.
<Kurdistan> sorry spelade supertuxkart
<Philip5> hehe, nja det är som vanligt bra men jag ser inte mycket skillnad faktiskt
<Kurdistan> Philip5: det är ju för det mesta buggfix.
<Philip5> jo och det är därför jag inte hade haft något emot att den kallades kde 4.6.7
<Kurdistan> :) förstår.
<cahoot> nirvana låter som den gått till sleep
<Philip5> hehe
<Kurdistan> Philip5: med kde 4.7 kommer också alla uppdatera programmen
<Kurdistan> som typ digikam
<Philip5> nej
<Philip5> digikam är separat
<Kurdistan> Philip5: I see.
<Philip5> jag packar just nu om nya digikam 2.0 för kde 4.7 :)
<Kurdistan> Philip5: du är inte på lat sidan.
<Kurdistan> hur lång tid tar det för dig när du paketerar?
<Philip5> har redan fått request på det
<Kurdistan> oki.
<einand> urk
<einand> köpte nya verktyg idag
<Philip5> rolfblidborg: så du glider in så här på kvällen och gör kanalen osäker?!?! ;)
<peetra> Halloha. :)
<peetra> Jag har   10.10 och skulle vilja ha LibrOffice, men får ner rpm-filer vid download, som jag inte kommer ihåg vad jag ska göra med. Finns det nån hjälpande hand till hands?
 * peetra rodanr
<peetra> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:libreoffice/ppa
<peetra> sudo apt-get update
<peetra> sudo apt-get install libreoffice
<Philip5> jasså du
<Philip5> man kan konvertera rpm till deb annars om det inte finns någon ppa eller liknande med deb-filer
<Philip5> det sista är väl att föredra om det finns
<Philip5> peetra: fast den där ppan borde väl funka också
<einand> 10 motstånd, vs 1300 motstånd
<peetra> Jag har LibreOffice nu iallafall
<peetra> Fick dirket link från finksa IRen. :)
<einand> hatar när saker är billiga
<Numn> hehe, har ni ungefär hur jag vill mitt skrivbord skulle se ut :D http://xfce-look.org/CONTENT/content-pre1/143540-1.png
<Philip5> och nu börjar ju en riktig modern kultklassiker på svt1, silent hill :)
<Nafallo> det dar var vad jag kallar god mat
<Philip5> kodein: har du fått ditt paket?? blev du nöjd?
<maxjezy> Philip5, har du börjat skicka paket du med?
<Philip5> nej
<Philip5> jag är inte som du och vem det nu var som skickar dirty stuff till varandra
<Philip5> maxjezy: vi har bara köpt typ samma sak i veckan
<maxjezy> Philip5, jag och CasperN
<Philip5> just ja
<maxjezy> skickade ju bara ett brev till honom med ett presentkort
<maxjezy> :)
<Philip5> ni som håller på med hemlisar
<Philip5> tar han betalt för sina tjänster med kuponger?!?! :O
<maxjezy> jag hade ett presentkort på fallskärmshoppning
<maxjezy> men ville inte hoppa själv så han får hoppa istället
<Philip5> fick han eller fick han köpa?
<maxjezy> han fick
<maxjezy> värdet på det var bara 2500
<Philip5> :O
<maxjezy> så ja kände att det inte va något att blanda in pengar i
<Philip5> och inte jag :(
<maxjezy> var du sugen på att hoppa?
<maxjezy> hoppet äger rum i göteborg
<maxjezy> först tänkte jag på realubot men så tänkte jag att han vågar nog aldrig
<Philip5> jag hade velat hoppa men inte åka till gtb för det
<Philip5> lite långt bort
<maxjezy> jo, samma för mig.
<maxjezy> kunde väl sålt det på tradera men efter "dödsfallet" tidigare förra månaden eller va de va
<maxjezy> så lär fallskärmshoppning inte vara högst på tapeten över vad som säljer bra på tradera
<Philip5> äh, tror folk hoppar ändå
<Philip5> olyckor kan ju alltid hända
<maxjezy> så va de inte länge kvar
<maxjezy> presentkortet var nästan 3-4 år gammalt
<Philip5> aha
<maxjezy> så de går ut i slutet av året
<maxjezy> kan vara svårt att sälja ett hopp med så kort varsel
<maxjezy> Kurdistan, tjena
<Kurdistan> maxjezy: tjena vännen. allt väl?
<maxjezy> jag måste säga att wicd inte gjorde mig gladare utan tvärt om :)
<maxjezy> jag installerade det som du sa osv..
<maxjezy> sen åkte jag ut på semester igen
<maxjezy> och skulle para mobilen med datorn för att använda som modem
<maxjezy> men det gick inte i wicd :(
<maxjezy> som tur var gick det installera network-managern igen utan internet
<maxjezy> vet inte hur det gick till men gick gick det
<maxjezy> hur är det med Kurdistan då?
<Kurdistan> maxjezy: du borde läst på hur man går tillväga för använda wicd och mobil som modem.
<maxjezy> Kurdistan, grejen är att det inte gick att para ihop dem längre med BT
<Kurdistan> det fungerar nog, men jag håller med networkmanager (gnomes) är simplare.
<maxjezy> då inte PUN grejen fanns i BT settings
<maxjezy> efter avinstallerad networkmanager
<Kurdistan> testade som snabbast lubuntu 11.04 och network manager nu är betydligt bättre än 10.10.
<Kurdistan> jag tyckte den var värdelös.
<Kurdistan> vad som var värdelös förr var network manager, men nu verkar den vara bättre.
<maxjezy> najjs, batteriet är inte ens fullladdat och jag har 9,27 timmar att leka med nu :)
<Kurdistan> jag kör som sagt inte buntu och network manager jag använder är gudomlig bra.
<Kurdistan> maxjezy: min bärbara dator har dålig batteritid. det har inget med :) linux och göra. den klarar som max 2 h påstods det när jag köpte den för 4 år sedan.
<Kurdistan> jag upplevt batteritiden bättre i linux än när jag körde windows
<maxjezy> hur länge klarar den nu?
<Kurdistan> bäst batteritid hade jag nog med kärnan lucid hade.
<Kurdistan> maxjezy: om jag surfar och har igång skärmen hela tiden går det typ halv timme.
<maxjezy> min dator är snart 2 år gammal
<Kurdistan> om jag inte har igång något och låter den gå så har jag nog 50 min.
<maxjezy> tror LED gör ganska mycket på batteritid
<Kurdistan> det stämmer.
<Kurdistan> jag har ju då ljusstyrkan på max
<Kurdistan> :)
<Kurdistan> så om jag ner ljusstyrkan så man ser suddigt kan jag nog komma upp längre
<maxjezy> min ljusstyrka är så stark
<maxjezy> att har ja fullt
<Kurdistan> sedan finns det massa tweaks powertop rekommenderar. kör man dem kan man nog få bra tid.
<maxjezy> då gör det ont
<maxjezy> på kvällen
<Kurdistan> maxjezy: fungerar det för dig reglera ljusstyrkan?
<maxjezy> japp
<Kurdistan> har du problem kan jag hjälpa dig om du kör nvidia.
<Kurdistan> har inte så bra kunskaper med ati kort.
<maxjezy> på min andra dator får jag installera samsung-tools
<maxjezy> men på denna funka det ur box
<maxjezy> båda är samsungs
<maxjezy> med intelgrafik
<Kurdistan> intel har jag ännu sämre koll :).
<maxjezy> intel funkar skitbra :)
<Kurdistan> oftast brukar sådana burkar någon inställning i bios
<maxjezy> strulade bara på en 10 år gammal burk jag hade version 9.04
<Kurdistan> maxjezy: kan du koppla upp burken med tv för se saker?
<maxjezy> min gamla funkar med tv-ut
<maxjezy> denna har inge tvut
<Kurdistan> maxjezy: okej hur ser det ut för er med intel?
<maxjezy> har dock ingen tv
<Kurdistan> kör du med de öppna drivrutinerna
<maxjezy> ja vet inte
<maxjezy> har aldrig haft några propetiera drivisar att välja bland
<Kurdistan> cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Kurdistan> kopiera och klistra in följande
<Kurdistan> kolla driver
<Kurdistan> så ser du
<maxjezy> filen eller katalogen finns inte
<Kurdistan> kanske heter olika i buntu
<Kurdistan> kan du kolla i din rot katalog
<Kurdistan> etc/x11
<maxjezy> fbdev
<maxjezy> drivern har jag
<Kurdistan> lshw -C video
<Kurdistan> annars fungerar även det kommandot.
<Kurdistan> okej.
<Kurdistan> har du kollat om det finns stängda drivrutiner för ditt kort?
<maxjezy> japp
<Kurdistan> för oftast brukar intel drivare bara vara öppna
<Kurdistan> xserver-xorg-video-intel något har du den installerat?
<Kurdistan> checka synaptic
<Kurdistan> Hund: :) vad gör du? spelar?
<Hund> Kurdistan: Spelade. Nu slösurfar jag lite innan läggdags. Själv då+
<Kurdistan> :) slösurfar. men det blir nog lite supertuxkart innan läggdags.
<Hund> Kurdistan: haha okej. :P
<Kurdistan> Hund: är egentligen ingen vovve.
#ubuntu-se 2011-07-30
<dataviruset> HUR gör man för att köra ett shell-kommando i 60 sekunder, sen avbryta?
<amelia> kanske något fiffigt med sleep och $$
<einand> borde inte typ kommando& set $_ pid  sleep 60; kill $pid
<einand> fungera?
<einand> eller export kanske man använder i bash
<einand> export pid $_
<amelia> nej, för $_ ger in pid..
<einand> hum.. var det $! då?
<amelia> jo, det blir det.
<einand> ungefär så bör scriptet fungera
<amelia> $$ är ju huvudprocessen.. t.ex. bash..
<amelia> vmstat 2 & pid=$!; sleep 60; kill $pid <- sådär funkar
<Philip5> amelia!!!
<amelia> hej Philip5
<Philip5> fast jag tänkte precis stänga ner för inatt
<Philip5> ville bara passa på med ett glädjevrål först
<dataviruset> fick hjälp i #bash, men löste det på ett annat sätt
<amelia> hehe lugnt, jag tänkte gå och ta en cigg.
<amelia> dataviruset: hur då?
<dataviruset> tcpdump med -c som avbryter efter x antal fångade paket
<amelia> *nyfiken*
<Philip5> amelia: en cigg!?! Röker du??? :O
<amelia> Philip5: ja..
<dataviruset> amelia: hej
<Philip5> visste jag inte
<amelia> Philip5: där ser man, folk vet alltså inte allt om mig på internet..
<Philip5> tydligen inte... läskigt...
<amelia> skönt tycker jag..
<dataviruset> rökning dödar :(
<amelia> dataviruset: det gör bilkörning också
<Numn> vem ska jag snacka med om xfce?
<einand> en utvecklare av xfce?
<Numn> no. tänkte någon är bra på om själva xfce.. det är så att jag ville köra gamla xfce som jag körde med tidigare
<dataviruset> :/
<Philip5> amelia: annars kan du ju kolla på The grudge på kanal6 innan det är sovdags för att komma i stämning
<Numn> typ den här http://wolnei.fedorapeople.org/pres/img/xfce.png
<Philip5> slut för idag
<Philip5> nite ppl
<realubot> Hallå tjejer!
<spacebug-> hum
<Observer_Gus> join #ubuntu-se
<aBamingDaddy> Har ett problem med en hårddiskinstallation på usb-sticka. Uppstarten stannar med följande meddelande: No init found. Try passing init=bootarg.
<aBamingDaddy> Något förslag på vad man kan göra åt det?
<realubot> Hi girls!
<aBamingDaddy> Hej, Behöver seriös hjälp. Ubuntu 10.10 installation startar inte
<BeelzebubSE> återge eventuella felmeddelanden och vad du gjorde för att få det att sluta funka så kanske någon kan hjälpa dig
<BeelzebubSE> annars är det ganska svårt
<aBamingDaddy> Ok, Jag gör ett försök. Under uppstart så får jag meddelandet: "No init found"
<Baxtex> Hej
<aBamingDaddy> Det kom i samband med en uppdatering. När den var klar så vägrade datorn att stänga ned så jag slog så småningom av strömmen
<aBamingDaddy> Installationen är är av vanlig typ fast på usb-sticka. Har fungerat bra i flera månader men inte längre
<Baxtex> Vilken Linux distribution kräver minst prestanda?
<aBamingDaddy> När uppstarten stoppar så hamnar jag i ett shell (initramfs). Därifrån kan jag ge vissa kommandon.
<aBamingDaddy> baxtex: Leta på nätet. Det finns från floppydisk storlek och uppåt...
<Baxtex> Ok
<aBamingDaddy> Problemet finns beskrivet på: http://ubuntu.se/showthread.php/17805-usb-h%C3%A5rddisk-installation-slutat-att-fungera
<Baxtex> "Damm small Linux" ligger på 50 meg
<Baxtex> får pröva det
<Baxtex> Nu låter jag säker som en super noob, men jag fattar inte riktgit hur jag ska ladda ned Small Linux. Ligger på en FTP server: ftp://ftp.heanet.ie/mirrors/damnsmalllinux.org/
<CasperN> waaagh!
<rolfblidborg_> Yo!
<Philip5> maxjezy: så du smiter in så där bara
<maxjezy> japp
<maxjezy> :)
<maxjezy> Philip5, är du aik:are?
<dagon_> Philip5: audacious har fått nåt dille
<dagon_> man kan inte lägga till låtar :(
<Philip5> dagon_: vad har du då gjort?
<Philip5> maxjezy: nä
<Philip5> dagon_: håller på att roota min htc sensation :)
<dagon_> Philip5: gött :D
<Philip5> yupp
<Philip5> dagon_: fast nu gör jag något desto tråkigare... går igenom gamla kvitton för att se vilka som borde sparas och vilka som kan kastas... :/
<Numn> någon här som kan lite om xfce?
<Philip5> vad är det att kunna?
<Numn> hehe, tänkte fixa mig en gamla typen av xfce
<Philip5> gamla typen?
<Numn> http://iamrajendra.files.wordpress.com/2009/03/xfce46.png
<Numn> ser ju lite annolunda nu på xfce
<Philip5> är det inte bara att änra tema även om det kanske är en äldre version?
<Numn> jag vet rätt avancerat
<Numn> tycker jag dock
<Numn> tänkte bara om det fanns någon här som kunde vägleda mig lite
<realubot> Numn: Med vad?
<realubot> Numn: Vägledning?
<realubot> Aha, Xfce.
<realubot> Vad är problemet då?
<realubot> Numn: Kolla i Xfces inställningar över teman. Det gamla temat kanske ligger som alternatvi till det nya där?
<Numn> vet va rätt utspritt så kunde inte se exakt.. men brb
<Philip5> Numn: du kan ladda ner en massa teman för xfce här http://xfce-look.org
<realubot> "To activate a new theme, click on the "XFCE Menu" button on the top panel (the default Xubuntu panel location). Then click "Settings," then "Settings Manager.""
<realubot> "Click "User Interface" to see a list of installed themes and icons. Click on the new theme; the changes will take effect immediately. If you want to use the theme, click "Close" to make the changes permanent. To remove a newly installed theme, delete it from the themes folder."
<realubot> Numn: Där ser du hur du byter tema.
<Numn> vad är userinterface är det utseende på svenska elr? :D
<realubot> Jag vet inte. Användargränssnitt?
<Numn> alttså det är inte hur dom ser ut.. det är ser ut.. du vet bilden jag visade dig philip
<realubot> Numn: Utseende, tror jag bara det heter.
<realubot> Numn: Vad försöker du säga?
<realubot> Det är alternativet som har en ikon med två skjortor med slips.
<Numn> alltså nu för ser det ut som vanliga gnome fast det är xfce att menyn ligger på toppen jag vill att det ska likna som bilden jag visade Philip5
<Numn> http://iamrajendra.files.wordpress.com/2009/03/xfce46.png
<realubot> Numn: Jo, men om du byter tema som jag skrev så kanske det går att byta till Xubuntus gamla tema?
<realubot> Numn: Är det Xubuntu du använder?
<Numn> nope ubuntu med xfce
<realubot> Numn: Hur installerade du det då?
<Numn> via synaptic
<Numn> eller blir det jag måste ominstallera med xubuntu elr?
<realubot> Nej.
<Philip5> Numn: du kan ladda ner en massa teman för xfce här http://xfce-look.org
<realubot> Numn: Vad hette paketet du installerade då?
<realubot> Numn: Det här? xfce4 - Meta-package for the Xfce Lightweight Desktop Environment
<Numn> mm
<Philip5> välkommen johanbr
<Philip5> bättre sent än aldrig att säga
<johanbr> tack tack :)
<Numn> realubot, varför undrar du vilket paket?
<EAG> nån som vet nått vettigt gps-program till android som man kan få koordinaterna i decimalform och sen exportera till urklipp eller vad man ska säga..
<EAG> så att man kan klistra in det i google maps t.ex.
<Philip5> EAG: rätt många
<Philip5> EAG: my tracks t ex
<EAG> ok
<EAG> ska prova
<Philip5> med my tracks kan man exportera direkt till google maps
<EAG> det är nått sånt jag vill ha!
<EAG> installerade precis
<EAG> tack
<Philip5> EAG: vad har du för androidlur?
<dagon_> Philip5: audacious har fått för sig att krasha
<dagon_> det gillas inte :(
<Philip5> dagon_: vadå då?
<Philip5> i samband med något annat du uppdaterat?
<EAG> Philip5: en trasig desire och en HTC HD2 som jag tryckt in cyanogenmod på
<dagon_> när jag lägger till musik
<Philip5> EAG: aha
<EAG> Philip5: jag kör bara med hd2:an
<dagon_> Philip5: nä, har inte uppdaterat sedan sist när du hade fixat audacious 3
<EAG> numera
<Philip5> dagon_: men du kanske har uppdaterat andra paket som den använder sig av som gör att det kraschar?
<dagon_> nix
<Philip5> då borde den inte bara börja krascha så där utan vidare
<dagon_> nä, det verkar skumt
<dagon_> tror att hela systemet har kollapsat..
<dagon_> ibland när jag bootar upp så kan den inte montera /home osv
<Philip5> annars testa att backa upp och sedan tabort dina configgiler för den
<dagon_> ska testa
<dagon_> Philip5: funkade inte :(
<dagon_> jävla cskit
<Philip5> krachar den bara med segment fault och inget mer eller något felmeddelande i shell?
<dagon_> får testa
<Philip5> funkar bra för mig
<dagon_> hmm
<dagon_> får direkt en varning om att smb config inte finns
<dagon_> borde inte göra nån skillnad
<dagon_> nu räknar den tid iaf
<Philip5> nej men prova bocka ur samba pluggen annars
<dagon_> [NULL @ 0x7f922c1f5c00] insufficient thread locking around avcodec_open/close()
<dagon_> Segmenteringsfel
<Philip5> då är det indirekt ffmpeg som spökar på något sätt
<dagon_> :/
<Philip5> men konstigt att det blir så hos dig och inte hos mig när vi borde köra samma ffmpeg
<dagon_> mjo
<dagon_> det är lite mysko
<Philip5> och du som inte gjort någonting alls... ;)
<dagon_> ffmpeg version 0.7.1-4:0.7.1-natty~ppa1
<Philip5> ja
<dagon_> bara dubbelkollar
<Philip5> om du bockar ur ffmpeg plugen i audacious. funkar det då?
<dagon_> nope
<dagon_> nä, det blir till att boota om och lira lite poker istället
<Philip5> wb maxjezy
<Numn> tja mandrew
<Mandrew> hej
<Mandrew> har du hittat ngt som passar dig ennu?
<Numn> Mandrew hur fick du till ditt tema sådär? jo. bara strular för mgi
<Numn> mig*
<Mandrew> jupp
<Mandrew> på film snutten jag länkade till eller i backbox?
<Numn> vill kunna få det som du har på ditt skrivbord.. i backbox
<Mandrew> allt som du såg var orginal
<Mandrew> inget var ändrat på
<Numn> hmm.. konstigt att jag har det annolunda då :S
<Numn> det kan inte vara så att jag strulat för jag har installerat xfce också?
<Mandrew> den har xfce i sig från start så det är inget du bhöver installera
<Numn> nu har ju gjort det.. så vad gör jag? :/
<Mandrew> har du installerat mkt grejer och så?
<Numn> jag har installerat själva xfce bara efteråt när jag fixa back
<Mandrew> jag skulle installera om systemet
<Mandrew> det tar inte så långtid och du har inte lagt ner några större timmar på att moda den
<Mandrew> modda
<Numn> verkligen?.. inte precis moddat den
<Numn> hmm. aja. säger du så
<Numn> ubuntu eller back
<Numn> jag kan ju ändå fixa back via ppa
<Mandrew> backbox tänke jag på
<Mandrew> kör du via ppa så kan det oxå skilja sig från hur jag hade det
<Numn> aha, men vad about backbox-desktop?
<Mandrew> jag kör just nu dual boot med backbox och #! funderar på att gå över helt till #! för dr funkar allt jag behöver out off the box
<Mandrew> hur tänker du där?
<coobra> inte alls
<coobra> inget alls
<coobra> nada
<coobra> zip
<Numn> vad är #!?
<Mandrew> crunchbang
<Numn> är inte själva temat i backbox-desktop.. så är det ju med ubuntu?!
<Mandrew> har inte testat så jag har ingen susning
<Numn> vilket vers ska man köra då?
<Mandrew> http://www.backbox.org/content/download kör på den som passar dit sys
<Numn> jag vill ju bara ha temat xD
<Numn> jag tror nog ifall jag kör från deras ppa att kommer funka att jag får temat.. men men får ominstallera mitt ubuntu rätt rubbigt just nu med allt skräp hit och dit
<Mandrew> ok
<Numn> funderar på att dra ner xubuntu och sedan efter dra ner temat
<Mandrew> låter som en bra idée eller varför inte crunchbang xfce och slänga in det temat
<Numn> vet inte vill inte ominstallera sådär rätt ofta.. kan ta och testa det i virtuellt så kan se hur det ser ut
<Numn> och fungerar
<Mandrew> jag byter distro som underkläder hehehe
<Philip5> Kurdistan: har du börjat köra underbara kde 4.7.0 än då?? :P
<Kurdistan> Philip5: nej det har jag inte.
<Kurdistan> hur fungerar 4.7?
<Philip5> klockrent
<Kurdistan> akondi suger fortfarande?
<Philip5> aldrig något jag lidit av
<Kurdistan> nepomuk samma sk-t
<Philip5> på vilket sätt ger det dig problem?
<Kurdistan> Philip5: :) dem ger mig ingen huvudvärk då jag inaktiverad dem
<Kurdistan> däremot så suger dem rent allmänt och det tycker mer erfarna användare också
<Philip5> jag brukar ha nepmuk igång men inte strigi
<Philip5> aldrig några problem så
<Philip5> strigi brukar äta resurser
<Kurdistan> :) strigi glömde jag dem tre :) kde synderna
<Philip5> bara strigi som jag haft problem med
<Philip5> mest för att det äter resurser. de andra har inte gett mig någor bekymmer
<Kurdistan> Philip5: vad är största förbättring med 4.7 jämfört med 4.65?
<Philip5> du har väl läst release notesen
<Kurdistan> jepp men det är ensak att läsa och en sak uppleva det
<Philip5> man upplever inte så stor skillnad faktiskt. lite putsat
<Philip5> trimmade ikoner som är rätt lika de gamla men lite stajlade
<Philip5> tycker nästan det känns lite optimerat också men bara rent subjektivt
<Kurdistan> Philip5: mycket möjligt. det är aldrig fel med massa buggfix och optimering
<Philip5> precis
<Kurdistan> optimering skulle inte precis skada
<Philip5> men det största verkar ju vara för andra plattformar än just vanliga pc
<Kurdistan> jag vet inte vilken kde version, men det var snack om någon av de framtida skulle vara mer lättviktad.
<Philip5> däremot är klockan just nu fulare på panelen
<Philip5> har inte orkat tweaka den om det går
<Kurdistan> jaså?
<Kurdistan> :) det överlevar man ändå.
<Philip5> jo
<Philip5> så, fixat
<Philip5> :)
<Kurdistan> Philip5: i kubuntus repo kom kde 4.7 som testing/unstable
<Kurdistan> la du till något extra till förrådet?
<gorgo> hur var det här då?
<Kurdistan> gorgo: alltid bra här.
<gorgo> =)
<Kurdistan> gorgo: något på hjärtat?
<gorgo> bara kollar läget, uppdaterar till 4.7
<Philip5> Kurdistan: kör kubuntu teamets ppa med kde 4.7
<Philip5> gorgo: uppgraderar du först nu?!?! ;)
<Kurdistan> Philip5: innebär det att det kommer till vanliga användare eller behöver man aktivera det ppa?
<Philip5> man behöver ppa
<Philip5> tror nästan inte det kommer till natty som någon backport heller
<gorgo> Philip5: hehe ja, har inte haft tid :P
<Philip5> blir alltså deras ppa eller vänta tills 11.10
<gorgo> var lite o uppdatera nu :D
<Philip5> gorgo: jag kör det nu iaf och det funkar bra
<gorgo> nice, mycket nytt?
<Philip5> gorgo: du blir ändå före Kurdistan med det :D
<gorgo> hehe :P
<gorgo> ja den jobbar på nu
<Kurdistan> Philip5: :) jaja. fortsätt du.
<Philip5> jo det är lite att updatera. behövde också aptitude dist-upgrade för att lösa lite konflikter
<Kurdistan> :P jag behöver inte nyinstallera varje 6 mån
<Philip5> inte jag heller om jag inte vill
<gorgo> Philip5: ja jag med
<Philip5> och andra sidan så verkar det ju ta 6 mån innan kde 4.7 kommer för dig ;P
<Kurdistan> Philip5: :): det kommer nog innan.
<gorgo> så
<Philip5> woohoo
<Philip5> har du sett till att allt verkligen är uppdaterat nu
<Philip5> ibland får man ju göra det i omgångar för att lösa alla konflikter vid uppdateringen
<gorgo> stod 4.7, men kan kolla efter nytt
<gorgo> allt e klart :)
<Philip5> yoohooo
<Philip5> kör du med kde-full?
<Kurdistan> Philip5: du har :) hjärntvättat stackaren.
<gorgo> kde-full?
<Philip5> Kurdistan: säger du bara för att du inte kan köra 4.7
<Philip5> gorgo: metapaketet kde-full
<gorgo> vad e det?
<Philip5> kolla vad den vill installera om du försöker installera det
<gorgo> en massa
<gorgo> heeh
<Philip5> en massa kdegrejer
<gorgo> men e det något o ha, den hade ju redan nytt?
<Philip5> en del skoh och en del som kanske är onödigt
<Philip5> ja du har allt du hade uppdaterat men du hade inte allt kde-grejs installerat
<gorgo> sant, detta drar hem allt kde?
<Philip5> typ
<Philip5> men så får man ju avgöra om det är vad man vill också
<gorgo> ja jag har ju plats till det :P
<realubot> Yo!
<Philip5> gorgo: går ju alltid att plocka bort grejs sedan
<realubot> Vad är det som är så bra med KDE bortsett från utseendet?
<realubot> Vad har KDE som Gnome inte har?
<Philip5> allt
<gorgo> Philip5: sant
<realubot> Seriöst nu alltså?
<realubot> Vad är fördelarna med KDE framför Gnome?
<Philip5> du får läsa lite
<realubot> Nej!
<realubot> Inte läsa. Du berätta!
<Philip5> nepp
<Philip5> är så mycket
<Philip5> men kde har en massa najsiga frameworks som får allt att hänga ihop som är skrivet för kde
<realubot> Aha.
<realubot> Det går ju att zooma i Firefox med Ctrl+scrollhjulet, men det hade varit bra om man nollställt zoomen med typ Ctrl + klick på scrollhjulet.
<Philip5> gorgo: upptäckt något som är nytt?
<gorgo> den installerar än :P
<gorgo> ne nu klar
<gorgo> ska kolla
<Philip5> hehe
<Philip5> tar en stund
<gorgo> en del var där :(
<gorgo> :)
<Philip5> ummm
#ubuntu-se 2011-07-31
<gorgo> dags o sova nu :P
<Philip5> ja kanske
<johanbr> woohoo! *äntligen* funkar gps:en på min samsungtelefon som den ska
<riorio1> systemet uppgraderade sig.  Massvis med inställningar gick förlorade.  Jag har lyckats återställa composite_manager men många effekter fungerar fortfarande inte, bl a gelé-fönster
<riorio1> någon som har ett tips?
<spacebug-> riorio1: ccsm
<dagon_> Philip5: tyvärr verkar det vara kört här :/ kör på cmus nu istället
<Philip5> dagon_: med audicious menar du?
<dagon_> mm
<Philip5> undrar hur du har lyckats
<dagon_> det är jävligt skumt
<dagon_> har inte uppdaterat någonting som har med media att göra
<Philip5> kan ju vara något som påvekar indirekt?
<spacebug-> dagon_: fuknar det inte eller vadå?
<dagon_> tror inte att lite gtk-libs ska göra nån skillnad på ffmpeg osv.
<Philip5> något som ffmpeg är beroende av
<Philip5> dagon_: funkar vlc att spela upp med?
<dagon_> jadå
<dagon_> har kollat film nästan hela natten
<dagon_> så ffmpeg är det nog ingen fara med
<Philip5> jo
<Philip5> ffmpeg 0.7.1
<dagon_> hur menar du?
<dagon_> är de installerade sida vid sida?
<Philip5> ja
<dagon_> jaha :)
<Philip5> din vlc använder nog 0.6.2 medan audicious använder 0.7.1
<Philip5> eller rättare sagt så använder de libs från ffmpeg
<Philip5> verkar ju som du får segment fault i libavcodec eller i det indirekt
<dagon_> mjo
<Philip5> så frågan är vad som skiljer sig nu från tidigare
<realubot> Proprietary software rules: http://www.expressen.se/ekonomi/1.2514394/gates-salde-microsoft-aktier-for-875-miljoner
<riorio1> spacebug-: tack, men geléfönster är aktiverade där utan resultat.  Måste vara någon inställning någon annanstans som behöver ändras
<riorio1> transparens fungerade inte på skrivbordet.  Det lyckades jag fixa genom gconf-editor
<riorio1> men mycket annat behöver fortfarande återställas sedan den automatiska uppdateringen
<riorio1> har testat att slå på och av alla möjliga inställningar i CCSM
<spacebug-> riorio1: hum ok
<Philip5> dagon_: testade du att inaktivera ffmpeg support som input plugin för att se om det är det som krachar den?
<Philip5> även om du då inte kommer kunna spela vissa mediafiler som wma
<lilleman72> kommandot för att se vilöket IP nummer man har?
<lilleman72> plz
<kodein> ip eller ifconfig, t.ex.
<lilleman72> funkar inte
<kodein> jodå
<Markslap> root@pheorize:/# ifconfig
<Markslap> eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 40:61:86:97:df:5a inet addr:78.46.87.39  Bcast:78.46.87.63  Mask:255.255.255.224
<Markslap> Fungerar finfint.
<lilleman72> sry jag läste Ipconfig :P
<Markslap> Haha
<Markslap> Det fungerar i Windowns.
<lilleman72> mm vet
 * riorio1 gillar "windowns" :)
<lilleman72> :P?ÖP
<Markslap> riorio1: :)
<lilleman72> det enda vettiga med Windows är att alla spel man spelar funkar bara på windows....
<lilleman72> eftersom dom e bara skapta för windows
<lilleman72> det e en nackdel
<riorio1> lilleman72: testa Wine :)
<lilleman72> annars hade jag fan kört linux
<Markslap> Play On Linux är vettigt till spel.
<Markslap> Vill minnas att det fungerar bättre än WIne.
<lilleman72> riorio1 kan inte starta mina spelservrar via wine
<riorio1> mm, Wine kan vara svårt att hantera, onekligen
<lilleman72> skojja inte
<lilleman72> jag ska ha dualboot nu tänkte jag
<Markslap> Jag kör dualboot.
<Markslap> Orkar aldrig boota om dock. :P
<Markslap> Kör mest Ubuntu på servrarna.
<lilleman72> Markk^_ jag ska ha en Dekaron server som är java baserat & jag kan inte confa linux till att köra Dekaron server
<Markslap> Ingen aning om vad Dekaron är.
<lilleman72> men ska jag köra CS server så bootar jag om :p
<lilleman72> MMORPG spel
<lilleman72> liknande WOW
<lilleman72> men helt gratis
<Markslap> Bootar om vadå?
<lilleman72> datorn
<lilleman72> jag har en CS server & en Dekaron
<lilleman72> på samma burk
<Markslap> Okej
<Markslap> Jag pratar om en server.
<lilleman72> CS servern funkar bäst via lunux
<lilleman72> Dekaron funkar bäst via Windows
<Markslap> Okej
<Markslap> Jag hyr en server i Tyskland.
<Markslap> Bootar helst inte om den.
<Markslap> http://munin.vs-hs.net/phaery/phaery/index.html
<Markslap> Där har vi statistik på min ena server.
<Markslap> (Den äldre)
<Markslap> Jag har fn. två servrar, är mitt i en migreringsprocess.
<lilleman72> Markk^_ vad kostar det??
<Markslap> Min gamla kostar 49€ i månaden och min nya kostar 69€ i månaden + en startavgift på 49€ (bara för den dyrare servern dock).
<Markslap> http://www.hetzner.de/en/hosting/produkte_rootserver/x4/
<Markslap> Där är min gamla server.
<Markslap> http://www.hetzner.de/en/hosting/produkte_rootserver/eq6/
<Markslap> Där är min nya.
<Nafallo> hmm
<Nafallo> Markslap: ehrm. varfor gor du grafer av tmpfs? :-P
<Markslap> Ojdu
<Markslap> Det är inte jag, det är munin.
<Markslap> Och det är inte jag som har konfigurerat. :)
<Nafallo> Markslap: sjalv ignorerar jag dem i konfigen ;-)
<Nafallo> Markslap: stats.magicalforest.net
<Nafallo> forutom seraphim, men det var for att den korde 08.04, och jag inte hunnit uppdatera alla configs for 10.04 annu :-)
<Markslap> :)
<Markslap> Men det är inte jag som har konfat något alls, så det är därför jag inte har någon kolla på något.
<Markslap> [B[D[C[A[D[B
<Markslap> Oj
<Markslap> :fg
<Markslap> Något är udda med min server.
<Nafallo> Markslap: och du kan inte konfa heller, for du har inte root? ;-)
<Markslap> Jo.
<Markslap> Det är min server, jag som har root, logiskt va?
<Nafallo> well, ingen ursakt for att inte konfa munin da :-P
<Markslap> Jag har outsource:at munin-graferna bara.
<Markslap> Samma med backups.
<Markslap> Körs offsite och inte jag som har satt upp det. :P
<Markslap> Jag outsource:ar alla tråkiga saker.
<Nafallo> Markslap: installningarna ar i munin-node, inte i grafern...
<Nafallo> Markslap: sa pa din server.
<Markslap> Ja
<Nafallo> i.e. inga ursakter ;-)
<Markslap> Men det är inte jag som sköter det som sagt. :P
<Markslap> Jag tyckte det verkade tråkigt och fick ägaren till vs-hs.net/com att fixa det.
<Nafallo> alltsa. jag tror inte du forstar min poang :-P
<Markslap> Verkar inte som det. :P
<Markslap> Din ironi verkar lite brittisk.
<Nafallo> konstigt det ;-)
<Markslap> Samma med teckenuppsättningen.
<Markslap> Varför kör du inte med en svensk teckenuppsättning?
<Nafallo> vad jag forsoker saga ar att /du/, med root pa din egen server, kan valja vad som ska grafa. darfor ar det upp till dig att inte grafa tmpfs ;-)
<Markslap> Jag växlar snabbt mellan svenskt, tyskt och norskt med shift-alt.
<Markslap> Man kan göra samma med en brittisk uppsättning om man vill.
<Nafallo> for att jag bor i London, och brittisk layout ar fasen sa mycket smidigare an svensk.
<Markslap> Precis, men som jag sa, jag har inte rört konfigen för att det verkade tråkigt att konfa munin. :P
<Nafallo> dessutom sitter svenska knappar pa helt olika stallen an brittisk :-)
<Markslap> Jag bodde i Irland och hade svensk uppsättning.
<Markslap> Även på jobbet med ett engelskt tgb.
<Markslap> Eller är du en sån som kollar på tangenterna?
<Nafallo> jag har vant om mig till vettig layout. den svenska blir bara fel :-)
<Nafallo> nope
<Markslap> Vettig och vettig, allt är relativt.
<Nafallo> men som sagt. jag har fortrangt den svenska layouten mer an jag fortrangt spraket ;-)
<Markslap> Du kan ju göra en egen uppsättning. :P
<Markslap> Så slipper du vara irriterande för dom svenskar du pratar med. :)
<Nafallo> behovs inte. jag har hittat en jag trivs med
<Nafallo> jag pratar med svenskar sa pass lite att jag inte bryr mig sa mycket ;-)
<Markslap> :P
<Nafallo> jag bytar layout pa mobilen nar jag skriver pa svenska, men det ar sa pass langt jag stracker mig ;-)
<Markslap> Jag brukar som sagt kunna växla mellan svenskt, tyskt och norskt med två knappar bara.
<Nafallo> delvis for att den forsoker stava at mig ;-)
<Markslap> Då kan man använda den uppsättning man tycker om utan att vara irriterande på andra språk. :P
<Nafallo> inte om man hela tiden trycker pa fel knappar. det ar mer irriterande an att vara for lat for att anvanda compose ;-)
<Nafallo> jag kan skapa å ä ö genom att trycka pa tre knappar for varje :-P
<Markslap> Så stor skillnad är det inte.
<Nafallo> tillrackligt stor for att driva mig till vansinne :-)
<Markslap> Sålänge man bara skriver bokstäver så är det ingen skillnad alls förutom å, ä och ö.
<Nafallo> jag anvander mer an bokstaver.
<Markslap> Och sen när du ska skriva andra tecken kan man shift-alt:a tillbaka bara.
<Nafallo> smileys exempelvis
<Nafallo> shift+alt later ovettigt nar jag anvander dem for annat ;-)
<Markslap> Ja, men som exempel. :P
<Markslap> Jag kan börja använda ett tzskt tgb och använda fel tecken där i stället.
<Markslap> Men det är lugnt antar jag?
<Markslap> Det är bara ü och z som blir fel.
<Markslap> Eller ja, z och y bzter plats.
<Nafallo> ['; = åäö
<Nafallo> " = @
<Nafallo> saker som det gor mig irriterad ;-)
<Markslap> Mm, jag blir mest störd pü stavfel. :)
<Nafallo> anyway. jag har kört en_GB i fyra år nu. det är inte troligt att jag kommer byta tillbaka till sv_SE
<Nafallo> eller ens en_SV
<Markslap> Förstür det, men püpekar bara att jag ser dina stavfel som lika illa som med [';.
<Nafallo> det ar inte stavfel. det ar substitut for svenska tecken :-)
<Nafallo> de flesta forstar vad jag menar, sa ingen big deal
<Markslap> Nej, det är stavfel, medvetna stavfel.
<Nafallo> *suck* trott pa den har diskussionen nu. ska ta en promenad istallet :-)
<Markslap> :)
<Philip5> gorgo: hur går det med nya kde 4.7 då? sitter du och gråter av lycka?!? :D
<EAG> Philip5: har kde nån motsvarighet till nautilus-scripts?
<Philip5> vet inte vad nautilus-scripts är
<CasperN> kde är väl perfektion, inte behöver väl det en massa scripts för att fungera :D
<Philip5> typ :D
<EAG> haha
<EAG> ok
<coobra> haha
<coobra> kde är krångligt
<CasperN> men gscript är annars riktigt nice, en av grejerna man verklien gillar med gnome
<EAG> jag tänkte installera om o köra kde ett tag
<Philip5> det finns QtScript
<EAG> drog precis ner 11.04
<Philip5> om du ska köra kde på den så dra ner det från kubuntuteamets ppa så du får senaste versionen
<EAG> hela disten?
<EAG> eller bara kde
<Philip5> hur menar du?
<EAG> jag ska installera om med alternateskvian
<Wolf_hbg> Hej
<EAG> kryptera disken osv..
<Philip5> oavsett om du tänker köra kubuntu eller installera kde på ubuntu så tycker jag du bör lägga till deras ppa så du får senaste kde
<EAG> tillhandahåller kubuntuteamet en alternateskiva som är senaste version med kde?
<Wolf_hbg> Någon som vet om det finns någon fil i datoren som visar alla inlogningar
<CasperN> det räcker att bara installera kde
<Philip5> nej det är senaste versionen vid freeze av releasen som kommer med kubuntu
<Philip5> sedan är man ju styrd av ubuntus backport policy så ska man ha senaste lite mer rolling releas av kde så får man köra deras ppa
<EAG> ok
<Philip5> kör man vanliga kubuntu 11.04 så får man alltså kde 4.6.x och lägger man till deras ppa så kan man köra kde 4.7.x
<EAG> aha
<EAG> men gör jag det i efterhand
<EAG> +då
<EAG> blir nog bra :)
<Philip5> så man får göra om man inte skapar en egen ny installationscd
<Philip5> blir en del att uppdatera då bara
<Philip5> Wolf_hbg: kolla i /var/log/auth kanske
<Philip5> Wolf_hbg: du kan också använda kommandot last för att få svar på sånt
<Philip5> Wolf_hbg: kanske är intressant för dig även med kommandona w och who
<Philip5> vassego
<dagon_> Philip5: jag är lite sugen på att prova kde 4.7
<dagon_> har du testat?
<Philip5> jag kör det
<Philip5> funkar toppen
<dagon_> jag återkommer senare ikväll
<dagon_> vi kan prata mer då :)
<Hoxx> äh, nu e texten som visar klockan opp i högra hörnet svart igen, minns inte var jag skulle ändra på det...
<gorgo> Philip5: det funkar finfint
<Philip5> gorgo: lekte lite med att sätta helt oxygentema på firefox så det nästan serut som reconq då :D
<gorgo> går det?
<Philip5> gorgo: jaooo
<Philip5> gorgo: http://img580.imageshack.us/img580/5447/selection013c.png
<Philip5> gorgo: snajdade till ramen kring firefox också och gömde titel baren på fönstret
<maxjezy> Philip5, lookin fancy
<coobra> Philip5: ser inte bra ut :p
<gorgo> =)
<coobra> Philip5: gud va massa extra saker du har på... har du BUZZZ på skärmen med :p
<coobra> Philip5: du får ju lite mail iaf :p
<Philip5> buzz?
<Philip5> coobra: fast jag kör med titelram på fönstren nu. testade bara att ändra så bara firefox inte hade någon
<delhage> kan ff köras utan som chrome nu?
<Philip5> hur då utan?
<delhage> titelram
<Philip5> det är i kde...
<Philip5> och ja där kan man
<delhage> ah
 * delhage kryper tillbaks under sin sten
<Philip5> :P
<Philip5> kde gives power to the users! :D
<Philip5> kan ställa in att ta bort ramar överallt eller per enskilda program som man vill ha utan ramar... bl a
<delhage> jag testade kde häromveckan för att gnome3 gör mig förvirrad, jag blev inte mycket klokare dock
<delhage> kör xfce nu
<Philip5> kde är ju också nytt/annorlunda då
<delhage> ja, plasma?
<delhage> eller=
<Philip5> plasma är ju bara en del
<delhage> det här är fedora15 btw.... ;)
<Philip5> gnome och kde är typ samma oavsett dist ändå
<maxjezy> Philip5, vilket program tror du är snabbast på att ändra upplösning på en video? sitter här med massa videos inte min netbook kan spela upp
<Philip5> maxjezy: handbrake är nog smidigast då
<Philip5> eller kanske avidemux
<maxjezy> är båda gui?
<Philip5> ja
<Philip5> men sånt tar mycket processorkraft
<Philip5> om du fortfarande har din netbook så lär det ta tiiiid
<Philip5> maxjezy: handbrake finns nog inte i ubuntus officiella repos utan får någ laddas från deras sajt
<maxjezy> jag kan ju köra det på min stationär
<maxjezy> även om det kommer ta tid med
<maxjezy> men då slipper jag vänta
<Philip5> jo, koda om media är ju bland det mer processorintensiva man kan göra... lite som att rendera
<maxjezy> men jag har nog bättre grafikkort på netbooken så jag kan nog se bättre film på den iaf
<Philip5> ja det är bara ren cpukraft som räknas
<maxjezy> jo, därför jag är ute efter speed i programmet
<maxjezy> det är dock korta videos
<maxjezy> men stora filer
<maxjezy> det jag filmat själv
<Philip5> de flesta använder nog ändå ffmpeg för själva omkodandet
<maxjezy> ok, så jag kan likagärna göra det i blender?
<maxjezy> känns dock som dags för att modellera ett helt kök nu
<K350> har ett minneskort till kameran i datorn men den mountas inte. Hur hittar jag device namnet för att mounta själv?
<maxjezy> Philip5, vad gör du?
<Philip5> fixar mat
<Philip5> man kan göra det i blender om du vet hur du tweakar parameterar för bästa resultat
<cahoot> K350, dmesg
<realubot> Markslap: Pröjsar du 690 kr/månad för servern?
<Markslap> Nej.
<Markslap> 69€ i månaden.
<realubot> http://www.hetzner.de/en/hosting/produkte_rootserver/eq6/
<realubot> Jo, men euron står väl i tyo 10?
<realubot> kr?
<Markslap> 09:36:59 PM <@phanboet> 69 Euros = 623.464425 Swedish kronor
<realubot> Ok.
<Markslap> Men ja, eftersom att jag har ett jobb så har jag råd att ha en sådan server.
<realubot> Markslap: Vad tjänar du på servern då?
<Markslap> Och det är ett väldigt billigt pris för en sådan sever.
<Markslap> Inget.
<Markslap> Det är en privat server, använder som IRC-shell osv.
<realubot> Så du går 623 kr back i månaden på servern?
<Markslap> Och även lite spelservrar.
<Markslap> Back?
<Markslap> Det är ju som att ha en stationär dator hemma.
<realubot> Markslap: Ja, om du inte får några intäkter på den?
<Markslap> Vad tjänar du på den?
<realubot> Markslap: Tja, inget, men betalar inte 623 kr/månad för min dator heller.
<Markslap> Nepp, men det var en utgift när du köpte den.
<realubot> 100 kr om man slår ut inköpspriset på några år kanske.
<Markslap> Sen ska du ha elutgifter, internetanslutning och reservdelar på det.
<Markslap> Om något går sönder.
<realubot> Säg att man köper en dator för 7 000 kr vart 3:e år. Det blir 300 sv. pecetas i månaden.
<realubot> *200
<realubot> Markslap: Mhm, i.o.f.s.
<realubot> Markslap: Har du inte en stationär dator då?
<Markslap> Nej.
<Markslap> Jag har en laptop.
<Markslap> SÃ¥.
<realubot> Jaha.
<Markslap> Nu ska jag äta.
<Markslap> Hej då.
<realubot> Hej då.
 * realubot blev precis kickad från #ubuntu-se-offtopic. :)
<delhage> for being on-topic?
<maxjezy> vet inte hur jag ska förklara mitt problem/fråga men
<maxjezy> here it goes
<maxjezy> hur ändrar man så alt blir windowsknappen
<maxjezy> så man har alt fri för andra saker
<madbear> man flyttar den
<madbear> :D
<maxjezy> madbear, grrr
<maxjezy> förstår ni hur jag menar
<madbear> joo
<maxjezy> jag kommer inte ihåg hur ja fixade det förut
<maxjezy> hittar verkligen inte skiten
<maxjezy> när jag alt+rightklickar
<maxjezy> så vill jag inte att det som händer ska hända
<maxjezy> helt värdelös funktion som stör mig så oändligt
<CasperN> maxjezy: tangentbordsgenvägar
<madbear> men du kör gnåm? in och pilla i inställningar för tbord
<CasperN> ett måste att ändra om man t.ex gör blender med default hotkeys, misstänker att det är det du gör och då problemet uppstår
<CasperN> kör*
<maxjezy> CasperN, hur gör man det?
<maxjezy> för det är just i blender jag får problemet
<CasperN> finns i inställningar
<CasperN> i gnome
<CasperN> det heter flytta fönster
<CasperN> compiz kör nog med samma hotkey
<maxjezy> shit vilket fixande alltså
<CasperN> så om man har det påslaget så kan det kanske bli fel trots att man ändrar på ett stäle
<maxjezy> förut gick jag bara in i system och inställningar
<maxjezy> och ändrade där
<maxjezy> nu hittar jag verkligen inget där som är till hjälp
<CasperN> gör man inte det nu med?
<CasperN> tangentbordsgenvägar är ju ett eget porgram
<maxjezy> blir galen på det här
<maxjezy> hatar att behöva göra saker i operativsystemet för att få program att fungera
<CasperN> lättare än att ändra alt i blender iaf :)
<CasperN> iof, det år att göra ett script som ändrar alla alt kommandon till windowsknappen i blender
<CasperN> om det n är lättare
<maxjezy> ja minns det som att förr
<maxjezy> gjorde jag som så att jag gick in i system-inställningar och något där
<maxjezy> så ändrade jag bara på en ruta där det fanns två knappar att välja mellan
<maxjezy> alt och win knappen
<maxjezy> så valde jag winknappen i ett knapptryck på musen och sen okej.
<maxjezy> kan man avinstallera det programmet som dyker upp vid alt+högerklick
<maxjezy> menyn
<maxjezy> känns ju helt 90 tal den menyn
<realubot> maxjezy: Jag har inte läst alla svar du har fått men det går ju att mappa om tangenterna med något program.
<realubot> maxjezy: xmodmap
<CasperN> suck... system>inställningar>tangentbordsgenvägar välj "flytta fönster" ändra alt till valfri knapp
<maxjezy> jag gjorde så här
<maxjezy> system-inställningar-fönster
<maxjezy> och där var det som jag beskrev
<maxjezy> fick hjälp i #blender
<maxjezy> ska testa det nu i blender
<realubot> maxjezy: Kolla in xkeycaps annars.
<maxjezy> CasperN, det som jag beskrev funkade
<maxjezy> och även realubot
<realubot> maxjezy: http://askubuntu.com/questions/24916/how-do-i-remap-certain-keys
<realubot> maxjezy: Ok, du löste det.
<realubot> Frågesport: Vilket nordiskt "land" har toppdomänen .ax?
 * realubot testar kanalen.
<dagon_> åland
<realubot> Mm.
<realubot> Duktigt googlat.
<realubot> ;)
<dagon_> det vet jag mest för jag funderade på att skaffa domänen "letsrel.ax"
<delhage> googlat?
<realubot> dagon_: Det är inte fritt att regga .ax va?
<delhage> whois ax
<dagon_> realubot: ingen aning
<realubot> delhage: whios ax fungerar inte.
<realubot> *whois
<delhage> realubot: jo
<delhage> funkar jättebra
<realubot> Inte på mitt system. :S
<delhage> du har säkert ubuntu eller nåt...
<dagon_> :D:D
<realubot> "No whois server is known for this kind of object."
<realubot> Så får jag när jag kör: whois ax
<realubot> Och whois .ax ger: This TLD has no whois server.
<delhage> http://fpaste.org/3CF1/
<dagon_> error 500
<dagon_> Sorry, you broke our server.
<delhage> skit
<delhage> http://fpaste.org/aaNc/
<delhage> där då?
<dagon_> jup
<dagon_> p
<realubot> Se där-
<realubot> 18 och 19-åringar som sysslar med DDoS? Vart är världen på väg? http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-14359933
<CasperN> http://www.idg.se/2.1085/1.395070/sa-enkelt-far-du-ratt-farger
<CasperN> sedan när blev en spyder billig???
<CasperN> hmm, den var iof billig, om man nu gämför med andra i familjen
 * delhage skakar på huvet
<Kurdistan> maxjezy: är du online?
<maxjezy> Kurdistan, tyvärr
<maxjezy> har inte internet just nu
<Kurdistan> maxjezy: du hade intel grafikkort va?
<maxjezy> jag är ett script som har fördröjning och är gjord för at prata med dig om detta
<maxjezy> japp
<maxjezy> grafikkort vet jag inte om det är dock
<maxjezy> men ett litet chipp iaf :)
<Kurdistan> http://ubuntu-se.org/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=99&t=54507
<Kurdistan> kolla in sista svaret jag ger.
<Kurdistan> maxjezy: om det nu hjälper något.
<K350> Philip5: Var i kubuntu finns mitt default wallpaper? Ska överföra till en livecd.
<K350> Philip5: Var finns mina färginställninga ri Kubntu? Så jag lätt kan föra över dom till en livecd. Så de blri livecd:s defautl inställningar?
<maxjezy> Kurdistan, jag hade bara det där problemet på min andra netbook
<maxjezy> men där ladda jag bara ner samsung-tools
<maxjezy> och dom andra paketen så funka allt
<Kurdistan> maxjezy: okej det var bra.
<Kurdistan> har du en samsung?
<maxjezy> 2
<maxjezy> en NC10 och en N140
<Kurdistan> oki doki
<realubot> Kurdistan: Ingår kanske i kubuntu-artwork? Testa med: dpkg -L kubuntu-artwork
<realubot> K350: Det var till dig.
<realubot> K350: Fel. Sorry.
<realubot> K350: Nej, det var till dig!
<realubot> Kurdistan: Fel. Sorry.
 * realubot blänger argt på Tab-tangenten.
<maxjezy> funderar på att köpa en till
<realubot> Att Ubuntu-utvecklarna aldrig lyckas göra så Tabulator-funktionen läser tankar. Kasst.
<maxjezy> men vet inte vilken
<Kurdistan> realubot: haha nej är inte med något team.
<Kurdistan> hade det varit någon så är det lubuntus
<Kurdistan> :)
<K350> realubot: eh..jo ..men det är ju inte de bilder jag har nu
<Philip5> K350: beror på om du använder ett lokalt installerat wallpaper eller ett från systemet
<K350> Philip5: ah..ett get..lokalt då..vart ska det läggas i livecd systemet?
<realubot> K350: Det beror väl då på var du har lagt bilderna när du laddade ner dom?
<Philip5> lokalt som att du hämtat bilden från något ställe och sagt att du ska särskilt använda det?
<realubot> K350: Sök med: find $HOME -iname '*.png'
<K350> realubot: jo, men var i livecd systemet ska sedan den bilden läggas?
<Philip5> K350: om du gjort det lokalt för usern så är det som realubot säger
<realubot> Byt ut *.png mot *.jpg eller vad du har för filändelse.
<Philip5> är det som kommit med systemet så ligger det central i systemet
<K350> Philip5: Jag förstår. Men när jag nu hittat bilden. Var i livecd systemet ska jag lägga dne bilden för att den ska bli livecd:s default?
<realubot> K350: Och om det kom med systemet så misstänker jag att det ingår i kubuntu-artwork och då kanske du hittar platsen med: dpkg -L kubuntu-artwork
<Philip5> dagon_: game of thrones om lite visual effects :)  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xkptadiDABo
<Philip5> maxjezy: den är för dig också som gilla cgi :)
<K350> realubot: Jag har bilden här. Nu är frågan den. Var den ska palceras i livecdsystemet för att bli defautl wallpaper där?
<Nafallo> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rcxag12J79o
<Nafallo> K350: tror sakert KDE har nagon installning du kan andra pa.
<Philip5> Nafallo: är det lite som du och dina boys håller på i london?! personalfest på canonical... ;)
<Nafallo> Philip5: han ar japan :-)
<Philip5> får inga sådana jobba på canonical?!?! ;O
<Nafallo> Philip5: dock har jag haft honom som larare i 3 timmar ;-)
<Nafallo> de ar inte normalt sett i London, men nar jag tanker pa det sa tror jag inte vi har nagra japaner.
<Philip5> Nafallo: då kan ni bilda en lite crew
<K350> Nafallo: Jag gör en egen kubuntu livecd - baserad på en existerande. Istället för den wallpaper som finns där - var nu den är - vill jag ha min egen. Vad jag inte vet är var i livecd-systemet jag ska lägga min bild så den blri livecd:s default wallpaper.
<K350> Nafallo: eller vilken bild i kubuntu-livecd jag ska/kan skriva över med min egen.
<Nafallo> Philip5: vi har en i japan, men han ar inte japan :-)
<dataviruset> jag blir så trött på DDoS-attacker som snattar upp all min bandbredd genom att bombardera mig med UDP-paket :/
<Philip5> K350: wallpapers hamnar enligt ett litet system här: /usr/share/wallpapers
<Nafallo> dataviruset: sag at din ISP att saga till sina ISPer att droppa dem pa sina core routers?
<dataviruset> Nafallo: ah, du är ett geni! men hmm, klockan är mycket.
<Nafallo> K350: jag tycker fortfarande det verkar vettigare att hitta installningen for att peka pa din bild.
<Nafallo> dataviruset: mja... jag har jobbat pa en ISP :-P
<Philip5> nu visar tv3 filmen The Net med sandra bullock. måste ju vara en av filmhistoriens töntigaste hackerfilmer
<Nafallo> mmmmm. Sandra Bullock.
<delhage>  en diskett med världens undergång
<delhage> på mac
<Philip5> tv11 visar remakern av The Texas chainsaw massacre med jessica biel.... mmmmm jessica biel...
<Nafallo> alltsa... med tanke pa att det var mac, kan jag nastan tro det ;-)
<Numn> jisses hittar inte ett sätt skaffa sig temat :/
<dataviruset> Nafallo: vill du bli min ISP? istället för fru, alltså?
<Nafallo> o_O
<CasperN> haha
<Nafallo> dataviruset: bor du i Malmo?
<dataviruset> Nafallo: Kristianstad.
<Nafallo> sa nej.
<Nafallo> jag kan inte bli din ISP :-P
<dataviruset> Nafallo: hyra svartfiber till Malmö? :p
<Nafallo> ingen PoP i Kristianstad :-)
<Nafallo> om du betalar for en DF kan jag diskutera det med min kollega ;-)
<dataviruset> ingen pop, men rock? *inte-tillräckligt-nördig-för-att-förstå*
<Nafallo> point of presence
<dataviruset> Nafallo: men om jag hyr lite fiber ner till Malmö, kan du koppla in kabeln någonstans då? :)
<CasperN> Kristianstad... där var man ju bjuden på fest i nästa vecka... hur ska man orka med att ta sig dit ned...
<Nafallo> jag skulle som sagt behova prata med min kollega
<dataviruset> Nafallo: skämt åsido, såklart. men jag ska komma ihåg det till framtiden :p
<dataviruset> CasperN: Var bor du? Vart ska du? :p
<CasperN> ska o ska, jag överväger iaf, en polare som har inflyttningsfest
 * Nafallo tror inte dataviruset ar bjuden pa festen
<dataviruset> aha, okej. :p
<CasperN> äh, är det öppen inbjudan på facebook så gäller det alla
<realubot> CasperN: Hälsa polaren att jag också kommer.
 * realubot tycker det ska bli så roligt att gå på fest.
<CasperN> misstänker att han hellre våldgästas om han själv får välja, så det skulle nog inte skada honom iaf
<realubot> Han?
<realubot> :(
<CasperN> ja, det är ju pride vecka, sluta fjanta dig
<Nafallo> hahahah
<realubot> Jag går bara på fest om brudar bjuder. Det är en princip.
 * Nafallo inser att realubot aldrig far ga pa fest.
<CasperN> :D
<realubot> Varför finns inte Ubuntu Gay Edition?
<CasperN> KDE?
<dataviruset> HAHAHAH
<realubot> Mm, just det.
<realubot> :D
<Nafallo> ^-- Philip5
<realubot> Numn: Hallå?
<Numn> hai
<K350> Philip5: toppentack!:-)
<K350> Nafallo: Ah, jag får kolla på det:-)
<Numn> har ni ett xubuntu-se elr?
<K350> oh, vad hetr den svenska "locale" förresten. Måste hämta hem den också för livecn
<dataviruset> sv_SE?
<realubot> Numn: xubuntu-se är nog samma som ubuntu-se.
<dataviruset> ah, never mind.
<Numn> hehe :)
<dataviruset> https://twitter.com/dataviruset/status/97785527268421632
<Nafallo> quakenet? o_O
<CasperN> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/07/heroes-newerth-free-play/
<CasperN> what?
<CasperN> ska man behöva bli beroende av detta nu
<realubot> Numn: http://www.dedoimedo.com/images/computers/wolvix_xfce_settings_manager.jpg
<realubot> Numn: Längst ner till vänster: User interface.
<dataviruset> jösses. jag måste vara mer förvirrad än vanligt idag. @FreeNode ska det ju vara, såklart
<Numn> realubot, hjälper inte. :S
<realubot> Numn: Vad då hjälper inte?
<dataviruset> jag fick en till follower på twitter :)
<delhage> har du nåt intressant att säga då?
<Numn> realubot, hittar inget som har med själva paneler.. försökt några gånger på min egen hand
<realubot> dataviruset: ScreenShotFactory behöver du inte lägga tid på: http://browsershots.org/
<realubot> ;)
<Numn> realubot, det löste sig jag fixade det :)
<realubot> dataviruset: Vad använder du OMEGA-servern till då?
<realubot> Numn: Ok, hur?
<realubot> Jag använder faktiskt aldrig Twitter. Är det något att ha tycker ni?
<Numn> hehe högerklickade på panelen.. gick på egenskaper sen valde att inte ha den låst.. och sen drog jag ner den där jag ville ha den :D
<dataviruset> realubot: nje, det var mest ett experiment om jag kunde försöka göra något likadant ;)
<dataviruset> realubot: OMEGA används till spelservrar, webhosting... massa kul grejer som jag själv står för :)
<realubot> dataviruset: Tänkte mer eftersom browsershot finns så får du ju tänka dig för innan du lägger massor av tid på något som redan finns och fungerar bra.
<dataviruset> realubot: jag tyckte egentligen väntetiden var lite jobbig på browsershots, därför provade jag att göra något eget
<realubot> dataviruset: Ok, kul med projekt i.a.f.
<dataviruset> realubot: japp, precis. http://www.tehwarriors.net/ är ett stort ett
<realubot> dataviruset: Ja, det är den men det beror väl på hög belastning eller något.
 * x_link gör 00:00-dansen!
<Nafallo> hmmm
 * Nafallo gör 11pm-dansen :-P
 * realubot stampar takten till x_links dans
<x_link> =)
<realubot> Bravo!
<realubot> SÃ¥ ska en 00:00-dans se ut!
<Nafallo> hmm
 * Nafallo hoppas nasta vecka (nuvarande vecka for er andra) gar fort.
<realubot> Numn: Jag trodde du försökte byta till Xubuntus gamla tema. :|
<dataviruset> Nafallo: coolt http://nafallo.me/ebn-links.png
<realubot> Inte flytta panelen från toppen till botten. :|
<Nafallo> dataviruset: den ar lite utdaterad, men det ar generellt ratt :-P
<dataviruset> Nafallo: den är häftig. jag vill också ha :)
<Nafallo> dataviruset: och ja. lumberjack anvande det IPt ;-)
<Nafallo> .0 ar en legitim /32 :-)
<dataviruset> Nafallo: du jobbar på Canonical, du har ditt eget AS-nummer...
<dataviruset> Nafallo: haha, inte ofta man ser det :p
<realubot> Numn: Vad ska du ha det till?
<realubot> Nafallo: Vad ska du ha det till?
<Nafallo> realubot: ?
<realubot> Numn: Inte du. :)
<realubot> Numn: Nätverket?
<realubot> Nafallo: Nätverket?
<Nafallo> nafallo@wizard:~$ host ubuntu-se.org
<Nafallo> ubuntu-se.org has address 91.194.67.14
<Numn> w00t?
 * dataviruset tycker det känns som att realubot skulle vilja ha lite själv eftersom han undrar vad alla ska ha allt till :)
<Nafallo> ett anvandningsomrade syns dar ;-)
<realubot> Naj, jag är mer intresserad av projekten. Inte av att det är servrar.
<realubot> Visionerna...
<dataviruset> vad ska man med ett AS-nummer till, liksom :p
<dataviruset> man har ju telefonnummer.
<dataviruset> personnummer osv.
<Nafallo> realubot: om du inte vet finns det inget jag kan saga som forklarar det for dig ;-)
<dataviruset> Nafallo vill helt enkelt ha en egen bit av Internet i fall någon annan del skulle fallera.
<Nafallo> jag gillar dessutom att ha fyra ISPer samtidigt :-)
<Nafallo> ger lite battre redundans.
<Nafallo> (aven om det ar lite mer pa Londonsidan)
<realubot> Nafallo: Det var värst vad du var opedagogisk.
<Nafallo> realubot: *rycker pa axlarna* jag har forsokt forklara saker for dig forr. inget jag kanner for att spendera min sista timme av helgen till :-)
<realubot> Nehe, skit i det då.
<Nafallo> *nickar*
<Numn> vilka filer behövs ta bort för att bli av allt från xfce?
<realubot> Numn: Det beror på vad du installerade när du installerade xfce?
<Numn> tror de bara va xfce
<realubot> Numn: Det är ett meta-paket som innehåller massor av paket.
<Numn> meta är?
<realubot> Numn: "xfwm4 (>= 4.6.2), xfconf (>= 4.6.2), xfce4-settings (>= 4.6.5), xfce4-panel (>= 4.6.4), xfdesktop4 (>= 4.6.2), thunar (>= 1.0.2), thunar-volman (>= 0.3.80), xfce4-utils (>= 4.6.2), gtk2-engines-xfce (>= 2.6.0), xfce4-session (>= 4.6.2), xfce4-appfinder (>= 4.6.2), xfce4-mixer (>= 4.6.1), orage (>= 4.6.1)"
<Numn> vad betyder meta?
<realubot> Numn: Det är inget riktigt paket utan innehåller massor av andra paket.
<Numn> aha
<realubot> Numn: Du får avinstallera paketen jag postade här ovanför.
<Numn> oki
<realubot> Numn: sudo apt-get purge xfconf xfwm4 xfce4-settings xfce4-panel xfdesktop4 thunar thunar-volman xfce4-utils gtk2-engines-xfce xfce4-session xfce4-appfinder xfce4-mixer orage
<realubot> Numn: Kör det kommandot så kommer du få bort många av paketen i.a.f.
<realubot> Du kan ju också testa: sudo apt-get purge xfce4
<Numn> realubot, xfce går verkligen snabbt
<realubot> Och se om paketen tas bort samtidigt med xfce4.
<realubot> Numn: Mjo. Jag gillar med LXDE i Lubuntu.
<Numn> hmm. let c
<realubot> 1*mer
<realubot> Jag gillar Lubuntu mer än Xubuntu.
<realubot> Dessutom är Lubuntu lite mer resurssnålt än Xubuntu.
<Numn> testade förut lubuntu var inte min grej, men kanske bättre nu förtiden
<Numn> ska trixa lite innan jag bestämmer mig vilken ska välja :)
<realubot> Mm, gör det.
<realubot> Det är aldrig fel att prova olika distros.
<realubot> (och olika skrivbordsmiljöer).
<Numn> men jag har inte lust att behöva ominstallera har ju filer som jag inte vill bli av med.
<realubot> Nafallo: Är du duktig på bash-skriptning då?
<realubot> Numn: Du kan ju byta ut Skrivbordet bara. Det är samma base system i Kubuntu, Ubuntu, Xubuntu, Lubuntu o.s.v. Det som skiljer är skrivbordsmiljön (tror jag i.a.f.).
<realubot> Numn: Om du installerar t.ex. kubuntu-desktop och sedan kör kommandot med alla alternativen jag skrev här ovanför så borde du byta ut xfcwe4 mot Kubuntus skrivbord.
<Numn> du tror inte att lubuntu är mer resurssnålare än xubuntu?
<realubot> Numn: Jo, lite.
<Numn> kan man installera lubuntu utan dom apps som hänger med?
<realubot> Numn: http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=linux_desktop_vitals&num=1
<realubot> Numn: Då får du installera LXDE-skrivbordet.
<realubot> Inte lubuntu-desktop, om det paketet nu ens finns.
<realubot> Ja, det gjorde det.
<realubot> Numn: lxde - Meta-package for the Lightweight X11 Desktop Environment
<realubot> Numn: Precis som när du installerade xfce4 men paketet heter lxde istället. :)
<realubot> Ett metapaket som innehåller andra paket.
<realubot> Det skiljer 250 MB i RAM mellan KDE och LXDE. Det är ju nästan obetydligt vilket DE man har sett till RAM.
<x_link> Alltså herregud så seg www.dustinhome.se är nu sedan deras senaste uppdatering.
<Numn> hehe
<realubot> x_link: Är du säker på att det inte är din dator som har drabbats av virus?
<x_link> Är många som klagar på deras nya sida också. Suger verkligen.
<x_link> Aja, god natt
<Numn> hur fixar jag lubuntu?
<Numn> går det ta bort ubuntu senare ifall jag byter till lubuntu?
<realubot> Nafallo: Om du avinstallerar ubuntu-desktop och installerar lubuntu-desktop så lär det motsvara samma sak som att installera Lubuntu istället för Ubuntu.
<realubot> Nafallo: Det är bara om du vill. Du kan fortsätta med Windows om det känns tryggare. ;)
<realubot> Numn: Det var till dig!
<realubot> x_link: God natt.
<Numn> realubot,  lubuntu-desktop för installera lubuntu?
<realubot> Numn: Alltså. Lubuntu, Ubuntu, Xubuntu och Kubuntu består alla av base system och olika Skrivbordsmiljöer.
<Numn> oki.
<realubot> Så Kubuntu, Ubuntu, Lubuntu och Xubuntu är i grund och botten samma sak men med olika utseende. Så istället för att ominstallera hela systemet så behöver man bara byta Skrivbordsmiljö (om allt fungerar som det ska).
<Numn> jag skulle vilja ta bort några apps som hänger med :/
<realubot> Numn: Det du gör är att installera t.ex. lubuntu-desktop paketet så här: sudo apt-get install lubuntu-desktop
<realubot> När det är klart så kör du kommandot med purge som jag skrev innan ikväll så tar du bort alla xfce4-paket som installerades när du installerade xfce4.
<Numn> jag har ju typ redan apps som jag nöjd med..
<Numn> gjorde det redan
<realubot> Om du inte tar bort xfce4 så kommer du få en blandning av lubuntu och xfce4.
<Numn> haha nice :D
<realubot> Numn: Om du är nöjd med appsen så ska du bara installera lxde.
<realubot> Inte hela lubuntu-desktop för där ingår rubbet som ingår i Lubuntu, alla program m.m.
<Numn> realubot, går det utan att jag strular med nåt?
<realubot> Numn: Om det går utan att du strular?
<realubot> Tja, vad skulle gå fel?
<realubot> Numn: Vad använder du för skrivbordsmiljö nu då om du tog bort xfce4?
<Numn> ubuntu
<Numn> unity tror ja
<Numn> menar gnome* haha
<realubot> Ok. Det stämmer säkert ja.
<realubot> Numn: Testa att installera LXDE: sudo apt-get install lxde
<realubot> Numn: Du kommer att ha kvar dina gamla program eftersom du har kvar ubuntu-desktop som igår i Ubuntu-installationen.
<Numn> körde nyss lubuntu-desktop.
<realubot> Numn: Ok, men då får du massa program också,.
<realubot> Chromium t.ex.
<Numn> lxde så händer?
<realubot> Jag tror du kommer att ha menyer som består av program från ubuntu-desktop och lubuntu-desktop.
<Numn> jo ok, då får jag ta bort alla lubuntu apps jag inte vill ha för.. ja tror nog jag har allt jag vill ha från ubuntu :D
<realubot> Numn: lxde är bara skrivbordsmiljön. lubuntu-desktop är Lubuntus Skrivbordsmiljö inkl. alla program m.m. som följer med Lubntu.
<realubot> Chromium, t.ex.
<realubot> Kaffe nu, brb.
<Numn> okey, hur får jag bort lubuntu dekstop alla apps och etc
<Numn> purge elr?
<realubot> sudo apt-get purge lubuntu-desktop
<realubot> Men det är inte säkert att du får bort allt eftersom lubuntu-desktop är ett meta-paket. Så du kanske får ta bort paketen ett och ett.
<realubot> Numn: Du får nog köra det här:
<realubot> sudo apt-get purge abiword ace-of-penguins alsa-base alsa-utils anacron apport-gtk aqualung bcmwl-modaliases cheese chromium-browser chromium-browser-l10n cron cups-driver-gutenprint desktop-file-utils evince fglrx-modaliases galculator gdebi gksu gnome-bluetooth gnome-disk-utility gnome-mplayer gnome-power-manager gnome-system-tools gnumeric gpicview gvfs-fuse hardinfo jockey-gtk language-selector leafpad logrota
<realubot> :D
<realubot> Allt det där installerade du när du installerade meta-paketet lubuntu-desktop.
<Numn> xD
<realubot> Vissa saker ska du diock inte ta bort!
<Numn> som?
<realubot> T.ex. network-manager-gnome, nvidia-common, x11-utils o.s.v.
<realubot> Så det gäller att ta bort rätt.
<realubot> Jag ska kolla vad som skiljer ubuntu-desktop från lubuntu-desktop, hold on...
<Numn> Virtuella paket som "bcmwl-modaliases" kan inte tas bort
<Numn> Virtuella paket som "fglrx-modaliases" kan inte tas bort
<Numn> E: Kunde inte hitta paketet logrot
<realubot> Numn: Jag sa ju till dig att vänta
<realubot> Du ska inte ta bort allt!
<Numn> ok
<realubot> Numn: Installera lubuntu-desktop igen så du inte har tagit bort något viktigt: sudo apt-get install lubuntu-desktop
<Numn> jag tog det exemplet du gav mig från ovan
<realubot> Så tar du bort det som enbart hör till lubuntu-desktop och som inte ingår i ubuntu-desktop.
<Numn> har det redan
<Numn> har ingen aning vad som skulle tillhöra ubuntu :/
<realubot> Jag håller på och kollar det.
<realubot> Numn: Testa att installera ubuntu-desktop igen.
<realubot> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<realubot> Installeras några paket då?
<realubot> Numn: Kör det här kommandot:
<realubot> sudo apt-get install alacarte alsa-base alsa-utils anacron bc ca-certificates checkbox-gtk cups cups-bsd cups-client dc desktop-file-utils doc-base eog evince file-roller foomatic-db-compressed-ppds foomatic-filters gcalctool gconf-editor gdm gedit genisoimage ghostscript-x gnome-about gnome-applets gnome-control-center gnome-icon-theme gnome-media gnome-menus gnome-nettool gnome-panel gnome-power-manager gnome-se
<Numn> vad ska jag göra nu?
<Numn> testa det senaste du skrev ?
<realubot> Där har du allt som tillhör ubuntu-desktop. Så om du kör det kommandot så kommer alla paket som inte redan är installerade att installeras (d.v.s. paket som du kanske har råkat ta bort när du avinstallerade allt som ingick i lubuntu-desktop).
<realubot> Numn: Testa det här:
<realubot> sudo apt-get install alacarte alsa-base alsa-utils anacron bc ca-certificates checkbox-gtk cups cups-bsd cups-client dc desktop-file-utils doc-base eog evince file-roller foomatic-db-compressed-ppds foomatic-filters gcalctool gconf-editor gdm gedit genisoimage ghostscript-x gnome-about gnome-applets gnome-control-center gnome-icon-theme gnome-media gnome-menus gnome-nettool gnome-panel gnome-power-manager gnome-se
<Numn> men grejern är att jag ska installera lubuntu utan apps och sen kanske senare ta  bort ubuntu :)
<realubot> Numn: Jaha, men om du vill installera Lubuntu utan apps så får du installera paketet lxde: sudo apt-get install lxde
<realubot> Men innan du gör det så:
<realubot> Kör det här:
<realubot> sudo apt-get purge abiword ace-of-penguins chromium-browser chromium-browser-l10n gnumeric gpicview leafpad lubuntu-core lxappearance lxdm lxinput lxlauncher lxpanel-indicator-applet-plugin lxrandr lxsession-edit lxshortcut lxtask lxterminal mtpaint sylpheed sylpheed-i18n
<realubot> Så du får bort resterna av lubuntu-desktop
<realubot> Därefter installerar du LXDE: sudo apt-get install lxde
<Numn> så
<realubot> Numn: Jag rekommenderar att du ta en säkerhetskopia på viktiga filer du har i ditt system om allt skulle gå åt pipsvängen när du jonglerar med skrivbordsmiljöer. :)
<Numn> haha ok
<realubot> dokument, bilder, filmer m.m.
<realubot> Om det inte redan är försent. :|
<Numn> lxde verkar vara lite version.. men alright ska installeras
<Numn> brb
<Numn> okej nu fick jag olika sessions.. lxde som inte funkade med trådlöst.. och lubuntu som liknar ubuntu med lxde :P
#ubuntu-se 2012-07-23
<coobra> åöä
<coffe> morrn
<HakanS> God förmiddag
<einand> spacebug-: http://www.raspberrypiforums.com/forum/showthread.php?701-Quake-3-installation-tutorial-video
<coffe> einand,  har du en raspberry ?
<spacebug-> hehe ska kolla på det sen då
<einand> coffe: ja
<einand> denna damen måste ju ha psyiska besvär http://www.s-info.nu/page/blogg.asp?id=1651&blogg=56006
<coffe> einand,  vill oxå ha en .
<einand> coffe: ;)
<einand> coffe: http://home.3gdev.com/
<einand> coffe: webserver på 3.5 watt
<coffe> einand,  koolt
<rogst> jag installerade Raspbmc på in Pi
<kodein> hur bra funkar det då?
<rogst> funkar rätt okej, dock går det otroligt segt att browsa bilder
<rogst> att se på film funkar bra
<kodein> såpass. jag ska försöka hitta nån kväll att labba med min rpi nu i veckan, tror jag.
<kodein> den låg ju och väntade på mig när jag kom hem efter semestern igårkväll :)
<rogst> hade problem med att en film i 720p hackade, men tror det beror på att filmen ligger på min server och att filmen streamas över wifi
<rogst> fördelen med Raspbmc är att den även klarar spela flv filmer
<kodein> ja, det jag hört var att throughput kan bli lite lidande om man ska streama via nätverket
<kodein> flv är ju en container som många andra, det är ju oftast mpeg4 i dem
<rogst> funkar bra att streama vanliga avi över nätverket dock
<rogst> testade att spela upp flv-filen på den vanliga Raspbian debian distro och de gick inte alls
<rogst> jag tyckte den vanliga raspbian distron sög.. var mycket sämre prestanda än jag hoppades på
<kodein> jag hoppas det går att göra en fin liten terminal av det hela. jag kör inte så krävande grejer lokalt ändå.
<rogst> eftersom den inte lyckades spela flv-filen så testade jag encoda om den till mp4 men det gick inte heller.. gick bra i fönster men när jag bytte till fullscreen dog den
<rogst> jag hade dock en vnc server igång med
<kodein> och så en jag tejpar fast bakom tv:n :) hittills har bara den första jag beställt kommit
<rogst> kodein: jag avbeställde min andra Pi när jag märkte hur dålig prestandan var
<kodein> RS verkar vara segare på att beta av sin kö än vad farnell var. anmälde intresse på båda sidorna samma dag
<kodein> rogst: vi har ju helt uppenbart olika förväntningar på den.
<rogst> japp
<kodein> hoppas jag får CEC att lira också, men det har jag hört ska finnas utanför lådan med typ raspbmc åas
<kodein> skulle vara fint om min tv levererar nog kräm från usb-porten också så att man kan koppla enbart usb-ström och hdmi mot tv:n och bara nätverkssladd därifrån
<rogst> jag hade ju hoppats på att byta ut min filserver mot en Raspberry Pi + att ha den som media center till TVn, men insåg rätt fort dess multitasking kapasitet inte skulle räcka till
<rogst> Men är rätt nöjd med Raspbmc på den.. är ju nice att styra den via XBMC remote appen till Android
<coffe> någon som driver egan dns servers som kunde tänka sig ha 2 pekare till mina egna dns servers samt GLUE record ?
<amelia> coffe: inga problem
<coffe> amelia,  :)
<amelia> coffe: vi kan ju ta det i priv?
<coffe> amelia,  yes boss
 * xintron kastar infekterade svampar på antii 
<antii> xintron: :)
<xintron> antii, så det är här man hittar dig...
<xintron> antii, Emmaboda imorgon. Infected-spelningen där förra året var helt underbar!
<antii> xintron: Nice!
<realubot> God morgon.
<Berxwedan> realubot: god morgon forumsnörd :)
<realubot> Berxwedan: Det är ganska lugnt på forumfronten nu. Jag har hjälpt en snubbe att installera dcp-135c-skrivare i Ubuntu. Det var kul för jag har själv strulat med en dcp-* när jag var ny på Ubuntu.
<realubot> Underbart att han fick skrivare och skanner att fungera till slut.
<Berxwedan> realubot: fick han igång den?
<Berxwedan> annars kan jag nog hjälpa er
<Berxwedan> realubot: härligt att han fick den fungera
<realubot> Berxwedan: Ja, allt fungerar med skrivaren nu.
<Berxwedan> skönt
<realubot> Brother har Linux-drivrutiner till många skrivare men för en nybörjare så är det lite knepigt att få till alla kommandon.
<Berxwedan> realubot: sant. kan vara knepigt, men stödet är väldigt bra.
<realubot> Brother skriver t.ex. att man ska köra dpkg -i --force-all <driver> men har glömt sudo framför dpkg.
<realubot> Där går ju en nybörjare bet direkt.
<realubot> Frågan är om skrivarna drar mer bläck i Linux än i Windows? Vad tror ni, är det möjligt?
<xintron> force-all låter knappast som en bra flagga :S
<kodein> klart det är
<kodein> och det första en nybörjare lär sig är väl att lägga sudo framför allt som skrivs
<realubot> Brothers instruktioner är annars ganska rakt på men för en person som inte har lärt sig grundläggande terminalkommandon så är det på gränsen till för svårt i.a.f.
<kodein> vill man inte lära sig något så är det väl som det är
<kodein> se bara på ibm
<realubot> Vi fick igång hans skrivare. Jag har tränat på min DCP-115 så jag vet. Misstaget som många gör är att ladda ner deb-filerna och använda Gdebi för att installera dessa. Det hjälper inte för att få igång Brother-skrivarna. Jag tror det är --force-all som saknas då.
<realubot> Någon som har testat Brothers program Scan-key-tool eller vad det heter? Jag funderar på att testa det på min DCP-115c. Någon som har testat och som har en åsikt om programmet?
<kodein> är det för att få igång knapparna för att skanna direkt?
<realubot> kodein: Jag tror inte det. Jag tror det är ett skannerprogram ungefär som Simplescan.
<realubot> *Simple Scan
<realubot> Men jag vet inte säkert.
<kodein> jag använder bara vuescan numera.
<realubot> kodein: Det verkar ju inte så dumt: http://www.hamrick.com/vuescan/html/vuesc.htm
<realubot> Varför ingår inte VueScan i Ubuntus förråd?
<kodein> nej, speciellt om man som jag mest skannar negativ. tillräckligt bra för att vara ett av två proprietära program jag använder
<realubot> Slutan kod alltså.
<realubot> Men gratis?
<kodein> realubot: det är inte fritt. det kostar runt 40 dollars
<realubot> Där gick det bort. Så stort behov har jag inte att jag pröjsar för ett skannerprogram.
<Haffe> Jahaja.
<Haffe> Så vad händer här?
<Philip5> meditation
<Haffe> Guru?
<realubot> Vem behöver egentligen vattenkylning på en PC?
<bamsefar> DIN MAMMA!
<realubot> bamsefar: Det var väl ovanligt dumt sagt t.o.m. för att komma från dig. Tycker du inte det?
<bamsefar> Nä
<realubot> Det tycker jag. Jag tycker du ska skärpa dig.
<realubot> Frågan är om man måste uppgradera BIOS-versionen i omgångar eller om det går att flasha BIOS med senaste versionen direkt?
<maxjezy> självklart kan man gå till senaste versionen direkt
<realubot> Det är inte så himla sälvklart. Förr var rådet att flasha BIOS version för version.
<christoffer> hmm hur är det man laddar om musiken i android nu igen
<christoffer> där ser man
<christoffer> musik appen som följer med android hade bevisligen uppdaterats sedan sist
<christoffer> fungerade ju direkt =/
<christoffer> =)
<spacebug-> realubot: jag behöver till min CPU (vattenkylning alltså)
<realubot> spacebug-: Varför? Vad gör du som belastar den så hårt?
<spacebug-> floding@home ;)
<realubot> spacebug-: Jag rekommenderar annars folding@home.
<realubot> ;)
<realubot> Tycker du at tjag märke rord?
<spacebug-> hahaha
<spacebug-> kanske va så att jag floodade som tog så mycket CPU :P  men njea.. folding då! :)
<realubot> spacebug-: Exakt. flooding@home
<realubot> spacebug-: Okej. Det maxar ju prollen men annars?
<realubot> Fördelen med att installera en ren Win7 är att man slipper all bloatware. Nackdelen är att man får installera 100 drivrutiner manuellt efteråt.
<spacebug-> hehe
<kodein> drivrutiner? ska inte allt bara fungera? det gör det på min mac iaf
<kodein> inte undra på att apple har blivit marknadsledande
<nighter> blir datorn dyr istället, klart allt bara funkar när de är de vet vilken hårdvara som sitter i. Men då kostar det där efter när de inte är olika leverantörer som pressar ner priserna.
<defektz> win7 är ju bloat
<defektz> bara bloat
<Haffe> kodein: Är det din eMac från tidigt 2000-tal?
<Haffe> Eller är det din imac från typ 2005?
<kodein> det är la min sprojlans MBP med retina? ;)
<defektz> måste säga att det glädjer mig att den nya intel drivrutinen är grymt bra
<kodein> ja, äntligen börjar intel fungera som det ska
<kodein> aktiekursen har ökat med 2 procentenheter
<defektz> :)
<defektz> det kan jag tro
<realubot> kodein: Allt fungerar ju om man installerar Asus bloatade Win7-version. Då är drivrutinerna med bland alla tral-versioner av spel, antivirusprogram m.m. Men om man installerar en ren Windows-installation så får man ladda ner 50+ drivrutiner/program från Asus hemsida för att få allt som datorn kräver för att funktionerna ska fungera.
<realubot> Dock kanske en del funktioner fungerar lika bra med Windows inbyggda stöd.
<realubot> *trial-versioner av spel ...
<kodein> it's what computers crave
<coffe> en sak som är tråkigare än se färg torka .. är att vänta på root servers ska uppdateras
<realubot> Intressant: http://www.svd.se/naringsliv/digitalt/sa-blir-din-iphone-en-rontgenkamera_7068539.svd
<swecarp> gecko:  är du där
<Screedo> goddag
<kodein> gaddog
<Screedo> inte maddog? :D
<Screedo> någon som har erfarenhet av F-Secure som antivirus till windows datorer?
<Berxwedan> Screedo: att f-secure är dålig.
<Berxwedan> Screedo: bryr du dig om din säkerhet kör linux eller bsd :).
<Screedo> ja, det kan man väl lugnt säga.
<Screedo> lol, kör båda
<Screedo> men fick vorus på jobbet idag :S
<Screedo> virus*
<Berxwedan> Screedo: :) slå dina medarbetare på huvudet. bästa lösningen eller introducera dom till linux/bsd.
<Berxwedan> Screedo: skämt åsido när jag körde windows för mer än 2 år sedan använde jag avast och comodo som brandvägg
<Berxwedan> bra kombo
<Berxwedan> avg är heller inte pjåkig som antivirus
<Screedo> nä
<Berxwedan> Screedo: panda är skräp
<Berxwedan> normal är skräp
<Screedo> nu är vi 3000 anställda, jag jobbar inte på IT-avd. :D
<kodein> vi är legio
<Berxwedan> mcfee eller vad den heter är också skräp
<Screedo> hemma kör jag kaspersky, kört det i 8 år, är riktigt nöjd.
<Screedo> ble så snopen.
<Berxwedan> Screedo: kaspersky minns jag var bra, men grymt resurshungrig.
<amelia> godkväll!
<Berxwedan> Screedo: förr var min favorit eset något, från östeuropa, men sedan gick även dom bananas.
<Berxwedan> Screedo: därför är linux bästa antivirus verktyget :).
<Screedo> kom till jobb idag, efter 4 veckors semester, satte igång datorn, med automatik har man lagt in i start skriptet att IE skall öppnas med intranätet, loggade in på intranätet, gick och tog en kopp kaffe runt bordet, kom tillbaks 20 minuter senare, startade Firefox, använder den för allt utom intranätet, pang, fick virus i datorn, F-Secure stängdes ner, och något som heter "Live
<Screedo> Secutiry Platinum" poppar upp och stänger ner F-Secure, eller tray iconen för F-Secure försvinner. Har idg och Branschnyheter som startsidor. Drar nätverkspluggen direkt.
<Screedo> snacka om snopen.
<Berxwedan> Screedo: lider med dig som tvingas köra windows.. stackars liten :)
<Screedo> lol
<Screedo> jag kör både win och ubuntu hemma, är nybörjare på linux. :D men tycker om det riktigt mycket.
<Berxwedan> Screedo: 4 veckor semester från burken innebär för mig kör uppdatering och sedan arbeta vidare :).
<Screedo> ja, men det skall väl F_Secure göra med automatik.
<Screedo> skall väl inte jag behöva göra.
<realubot> Det märks att semestervikarierna har tagit över på tidningsredaktionerna. Människohändel och Carl Bild.
<Berxwedan> Screedo: ubuntu är inte alls pjåkig, men jag och unity kommer inte överens på det sätt den vill att man arbetar.
<realubot> Calr Bildt hette utrikesministern sista jag kollade i.a.f.
<realubot> *Carl :)
<Screedo> hehe
<Screedo> verkar som semesterfiraren i dig också har kommit på plats :P
<Berxwedan> mister burns trodde jag var hans riktiga namn :P
<realubot> Screedo: Jag är den sista i den här kanalen som har semester.
<realubot> Semester förutsätter jobb.
<realubot> Inget jobb, ingen semester.
<Berxwedan> realubot: du har semester när du vill, det är lyx :).
<realubot> Berxwedan: Frågan är bara var semesterersättningen är?
<Berxwedan> realubot: :) den får du tillbakaresan
 * realubot tittar i stjärnorna efter semesterlönen.
<Screedo> realubot, vad jobbade du med innan då?
<realubot> Screedo: Ingenting.
<Screedo> ok
<realubot> Screedo: Du då?
<Screedo> fastigheter.
<realubot> Okej.
<Screedo> drift och underhåll
<realubot> Servicetekniker?
<Screedo> fastighetsingenjör.
<realubot> Kontorsråtta?
<Screedo> jupp
<realubot> Jaha.
<Screedo> men jag är ute mycket
<realubot> Är det roligt då?
<Screedo> jodå
<realubot> Hur får man för sig att bli just fastighetsingenjör av allt man kan få för sig att bli?
<Screedo> halkar in på ett bananskal :D
<Screedo> jobbade som tekniker och gått vidare.
<realubot> Jaha.
<realubot> Det förklarar saken.
<Screedo> vad har du pluggat till då?
<Berxwedan> Philip5: kena.
<Berxwedan> Philip5: nu när du är tillbaks till u-sala har du börjat knåda?
<Philip5> knåda??
<fromhet> kena?
<Berxwedan> Philip5: :) skapa instabila paket.
<Berxwedan> fromhet: tjena :).
<Philip5> aha
<fromhet> Jaha!
<Berxwedan> fromhet: för kde användare blir det kena
<fromhet> Hahahahaha koolt
<Berxwedan> fromhet: kvi kde kanvändare ksätter k kframför kalla kord :P
<swecarp> kena Philip5
<swecarp> jaha tystnade lägrar sig i rummet carpen har anlänt
<Philip5> japp
<Philip5> som på cirkus
<Philip5> får vi be om stöööörsta, möööjliga, tyyyystnaaaad....
<amelia> NAJJE!!!
<Berxwedan> Philip5: kjag kskrämde kfromhet :P
<swecarp> håller på att rädda en hdd som jag aav oförsiktighet och kanske lite stress lyckade att tömma
<Berxwedan> nc10: var du inte på semester, kaksi kolme :)?
<nc10> jopp
<nc10> jag är på semestro fortfarande Berxwedan
<nc10> måste bara snacka med morsan lite
<nc10> be rajt back
<Berxwedan> nc10: vart chillar du?
<nc10> högakusten :)
<Berxwedan> nc10: snackar du med din mor via xchat?
<Berxwedan> coolt. :)
<Haffe> Hallå eller.
<Berxwedan> min mor hatar allt som har med burkar och göra.
<nc10> haha, nej hon kom precis hem
<nc10> vi är på semester hos henne medans hon semestrar på annat håll
<nc10> fast nu är allas semesterfirande slut
<nc10> imorgon återgår vi till verklighetens tristess
<Berxwedan> nc10: okej hänger med. är du där min ungen och frugan?
<nc10> jopp
<Berxwedan> nc10: miljöbyte för även dem
<Berxwedan> nc10: är din fru också finsk?
<nc10> halv
<Berxwedan> nc10: kan hon finska?
<Berxwedan> :) inte lättaste språket att behärska
<nc10> hon pluggar finska nu, skriver egna gloser!
<nc10> nepp, fast hon lär sig snabbt
<Berxwedan> nc10: coolt.
<Berxwedan> nc10: ungen kommer lära sig både finska och svenska. bra det.
<nc10> och engelska
<Berxwedan> nc10: kommer ni skicka knatten till finskskolor här i sverige?
<nc10> nej vi flyttar nog till finland innan 6Ã¥rs
<nc10> brb!
<Haffe> Jäklar vad fantastiskt.
<Haffe> Jag hittade skor i min storlek, i affär till rimligt pris.
<Berxwedan> Haffe: grattis. kanalen gör minivågen :P.
<Haffe> ^_^
<Haffe> _^_^
<Haffe> __^_^_
<ibm> har någon lust att hjälpa mig med noip2 jag vill att noip2 startar automatisk varje gång jag startar om datorn
<kodein> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gf1WT8VEZxk
<ibm> har någon lust att hjälpa mig med noip2 jag vill att noip2 startar automatisk varje gång jag startar om datorn ibm@ibm-laptop:~/Skrivbord/noip-duc-linux/noip-2.1.9-1$ sudo update-rc.d noip2 defaults
<ibm> update-rc.d: warning: /etc/init.d/noip2 missing LSB information
<ibm> update-rc.d: see <http://wiki.debian.org/LSBInitScripts>
<ibm>  System start/stop links for /etc/init.d/noip2 already exist.
<ibm> ibm@ibm-laptop:~/Skrivbord/noip-duc-linux/noip-2.1.9-1$
<ibm>  
<ibm> det står att lsb fattas
<ibm> vad är lsb till för
<Screedo> har du fäljt guiden från no-ip?
<Screedo> den verka rväldigt basic att följa.
<Screedo> följt*
<Screedo> den förklarar även hur man startar no-ip automatiskt.
<spacebug-> jag installerade det på tre minuter ;)
<spacebug-> bara för att testa en gång
<Screedo> jag kör dyndns, sätter den i routern.
<ibm> ja och mer även från denna irc kanal
<ibm> dyndns kostar eller hur
<Screedo> nä, dyn är gratis
<ibm> dyndns är väl inte helt gratis
<Screedo> men de har en betaltjänst också.
<ibm> vilken är bäst
<ibm> och enklast också
<Screedo> jo, de har en helt gratis version också, givetvis med mindre saker i.
<Screedo> ingen aning, använde no-ip fär många år sedan, då sög de verkligen, har varit med dyndns sedan dess. Men jag har satt mitt dyndns i routern så den sköter det hela.
<ibm> har du också ett netgear router
<Screedo> nä, cisco E4200 med DD-WRT firmware
<Screedo> brb
 * spacebug- tröttnade och köpte en domän för typ 100kr / år.. lite smidigare =)
<ibm> jag har försökt lägga no-ip i routern men det verkar inte funka
<Screedo> ok, ingen aning, men i de routrarna jag har haft så tar det inte ånga minuter att lägga in det.
<ibm> hur kan jag installera dyndns i datorn
<ibm> och få bort no-ip först
<Screedo> men har du följt guiden hos no-ip?
<Screedo> den är väldigt basic och förklarar hur du skall göra
<Screedo> http://www.no-ip.com/support/guides/update_clients/setting_up_linux_update_client.html
<ibm> ja den startar ändå inte automatisk
<ibm> hur får jag bort no-ip helt och sen installera dyndns
<ibm> på datorn
<ibm> Screedo är du kvar här
<ibm> Screedo hur får jag bort no-ip helt och sen installera dyndns på datorn
<kodein> Screedo: grattis
<Screedo> men prova att få det att fungera enligt guiden från no-ip
<spacebug-> sådär, nu gjorde jag ett test igen och insallerade noip2 och configuerade det poch det start när datorn start. Detta tog ca tre minuter
<ibm> det har jag gjort flera gånger det funkar ändå inte
<spacebug-> då gör du ju uppenbarligen fel
<spacebug-> kan du tex starta noip manuellt?
<ibm> det är nog enklare att ta bort no-ip helt och installera dyndns
<ibm> hur kan jag göra det
<spacebug-> det va ju det jag sa om ddclient
<Screedo> du måste ju ha missat något, jag har aldrig satt upp en mjukvaru "no-ip" i linux.
<spacebug-> Screedo: han har hållt på i flera veckor utan att lyckas
<Screedo> ok
<ibm> kanske även över en månad
<Screedo> jag tycker guiden från no-ipär väldigt basic och förklarar hur du skall göra, sedan om det är något som strular med deras installation kan jag ju inte svara på men den ser "rakt fram" ut
<Screedo> no-ip*
<ibm> så hur kan jag ta bort den helt och installera istället dyndns
<spacebug-> ibm: strunta i det och installera bara ddclient i stället
<spacebug-> Screedo: det är VÄLDIGT rakt fram.. men men ;)
<ibm> men jag vill först få bort no-ip helt
<ibm> hur gör jag det
<spacebug-> sudo rm ~/Skrivbord/noip-duc-linux/ /usr/local/bin/noip2 /usr/local/etc/no-ip2.conf
<spacebug-> sådär
<spacebug-> sen har du ett exempel längst ner på denna sidan hur din config till ddclient ska se ut http://sms.it-ccs.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=596&sid=4d80978e82a9436989970f815ddd8ca0
<spacebug-> ibm: nu gör du som du brukar göra.. slutar svara på frågor / slutar komma med inout.. hur tänker du då att folka ska kunna hjälpa dig?
<ibm>  
<ibm> vänta lite
<spacebug-> ok
<ibm> jag håller på kollar
<spacebug-> vad kollar du? det är bara en rad att köra
<ibm> länken
<spacebug-> så du har redan installerat ddclient?
<gecko> Götapetter vad jag börjar bli trött. Det tar på en lathund
<ibm> jag har svårt att fatta engelskan
<spacebug-> har du redan installerat ddclient?
<ibm> jag har bara tagit bort no-ip
<gecko> Det blir en tidig kväll. Inget ovanligt iof
<ibm> hur installerar jag
<Screedo> tidiga kvällar är sköna kvällar.
<spacebug-> då ska du installera ddclient nu ibm, inte läsa länken, det är för att configuera ddclient EFTERÅT
<spacebug-> ibm: sudo apt-get install ddclient
<spacebug-> det kommer komma en del frågor
<ibm> ok vänta
<ibm> skulle jag inte installera dyndns
<gecko> Screedo< Helt rätt
<spacebug-> ibm: gör som jag säger
<ibm> vad är ddclient till för
<spacebug-> dyndns
<spacebug-> vill du ha hjälp så gör som jag säger
<spacebug-> annars kan du fråga här i flera veckor till
<ibm> ok vänta
<gecko> Så mao. Jag tackar för mig och smyger in i sovrummet så jag inte väcker hustrun. Föer då blir det inget sovande :)
<Screedo> hehe
<Screedo> sådant arbete kan man vara utan...
<gecko> Amen och godnatt
<ibm> det står att välja leverantör för dynamisk dns
<ibm> vad ska jag välja
<spacebug-> ibm välj första (dyndns) dvs bara tryck enter
<spacebug-> sen frågar den efter username
<spacebug-> då skriver du in ditt användarnamn nått i stil med ibm@min-epost.se
<spacebug-> eller va du har
<spacebug-> du kan iofs bara skriva vad som herlst för du ska ändra i filen sen ändå
<ibm> har ingen dyndns
<ibm> bara no-ip domän
<spacebug-> skriv vad som helst bara
<ibm> ok vänta
<ibm> Listan med värdnamn som hanteras i ditt konto var tom när den hämtades från webbsidan för tjänsten som tillhandahåller dynamisk DNS.
<ibm> Antingen så har du angivit felaktiga inloggningsuppgifter eller så finns det inga värdnamn i inställningarna ännu.
<ibm> Kontrollera ditt konto för att säkerställa att det finns värdnamn att nyttja och kör sedan "dpkg-reconfigure ddclient" och ange dina inloggningsuppgifter på nytt.
<spacebug-> det är bara att trycka ok
<ibm> ok vänta
<ibm> Listan med värdnamn som hanteras i ditt konto var tom när den hämtades från webbsidan för tjänsten som tillhandahåller dynamisk DNS.
<ibm> Antingen så har du angivit felaktiga inloggningsuppgifter eller så finns det inga värdnamn i inställningarna ännu.
<ibm> Kontrollera ditt konto för att säkerställa att det finns värdnamn att nyttja och kör sedan "dpkg-reconfigure ddclient" och ange dina inloggningsuppgifter på nytt.
<spacebug-> är du tillbaka i terminalen nu eller?
<spacebug-> ...
<ibm> nej
<ibm> vänta
<spacebug-> vad gör du? skrivfa lite skittecken och trycka enter 5-6 ggr tar inte så långt tid =)
<spacebug-> det är bara att trycka enter några ggr när du får upp den rutan
<spacebug-> så kommer du till terminalen
<spacebug-> ärligt ibm, det tar 10 sekunder
<ibm> den är installerat nu
<spacebug-> ok
<spacebug-> nu ska du ändra i configfilen
<ibm> ok hur
<spacebug-> med en editor
<spacebug-> välj själv en du klarar av
<ibm> går det bra med libreoffice writer
<spacebug-> nej
<ibm> vilken då
<spacebug-> gedit / nano / pico / joe
<spacebug-> tex
<ibm> vi kan ta den första men jag vet inte hur man gör
<spacebug-> kan du inte editera en fil blir det svårt
<ibm> bara med libreoffice writer
<spacebug-> ok det går med den då
<spacebug-> ibm: kör detta i terminalen.      wget http://spacebug.se/filer/ibm.txt
<ibm> ok gjort
<spacebug-> ok
<spacebug-> nu startar du libreoffice writer och öppnar den filen. Alltså ibm.txt
<ibm> ok gjort
<spacebug-> bra
<spacebug-> där det står login=userlogin@domain.com ändrar du userlogin@domain.com så det istället står ditt login för no-ip där. Det är ju typ en emailadress
<ibm> ok vänta
<spacebug-> detsamma gör du med password=noip-password där ändrar du noip-password så det är ditt password
<ibm> ska jag behålla ,
<spacebug-> raden med myhost.no-ip.biz ändrar du så det står ditt domän där. Va du nu har ibm.no-ip.biz eller nått kanske?
<spacebug-> ja du ska behålla ,
<spacebug-> du ska även behålla \ på slutet av de rader som har det
<ibm> ok vänta
<ibm> ok gjort
<spacebug-> bra
<spacebug-> välja nu "spara som" i menyn
<ibm> ok
<spacebug-> som namn väljer du ddclient.conf och väljer att spara den i din hemkatalog
<spacebug-> på frågan om du vill spara i textformat eller ODF-format väljer du textformat
<ibm> alltså /home
<spacebug-> nej /home/ibm
<ibm> ok vänta
<ibm> det står alla filer
<ibm> är det rätt då
<spacebug-> ja
<ibm> och namnet ddclient.conf
<spacebug-> ja
<ibm> ska jag spara nu
<spacebug-> ja
<ibm> ok gjort
<spacebug-> ok bra
<ibm> ska jag stänga editorn
<spacebug-> i terminalen skriver du nu.     cat /home/ibm/ddclient.conf.txt
<spacebug-> kommer det upp då? texten alltså?
<ibm> ibm@ibm-laptop:~/Skrivbord$ cat /home/ibm/ddclient.conf.txt
<ibm> cat: /home/ibm/ddclient.conf.txt: Filen eller katalogen finns inte
<ibm> ibm@ibm-laptop:~/Skrivbord$
<ibm> ska jag stänga editorn
<spacebug-> ja gör det
<spacebug-> vad får du om du skriver.    ls /home/ibm/ddclient*
<ibm> ibm@ibm-laptop:~/Skrivbord$ ls /home/ibm/ddclient*
<ibm> /home/ibm/ddclient.conf
<ibm> ibm@ibm-laptop:~/Skrivbord$
<spacebug-> ok bra
<spacebug-> nu skriver du. sudo mv /home/ibm/ddclient.conf /etc/
<spacebug-> sen skriver du.   sudo /etc/rc2.d/S20ddclient restart
<ibm> ibm@ibm-laptop:~/Skrivbord$ sudo /etc/rc2.d/S20ddclient restart
<ibm>  * Restarting Dynamic DNS service update utility ddclient                       WARNING:  file /etc/ddclient.conf: file /etc/ddclient.conf must be accessible only by its owner (fixed).
<ibm>                                                                          [ OK ]
<ibm> ibm@ibm-laptop:~/Skrivbord$
<spacebug-> sådär
<ibm> är det klart
<spacebug-> skriv nu.    ps ax | grep ddclient
<ibm> ibm@ibm-laptop:~/Skrivbord$ ps ax | grep ddclient
<ibm>  4237 ?        S      0:00 ddclient - sleeping for 80 seconds
<ibm>  4708 ?        S      0:00 ddclient - sleeping for 250 seconds
<ibm>  4830 pts/1    S      0:00 ddclient - sleeping for 180 seconds
<ibm>  4847 pts/1    S      0:00 ddclient - sleeping for 180 seconds
<ibm>  4857 pts/1    S+     0:00 grep ddclient
<ibm> ibm@ibm-laptop:~/Skrivbord$
<spacebug-> ja det är igång. Du har iofs flera st igång just nu men. Starta om datorn en gång bara och kolla så det startar automatiskt oxå
<ibm> ok
<ibm> jag startar om den senare
<ibm> tusen tack för hjälpen jag hoppas det funkar nu
<spacebug-> jag med hehe
<ewook> =). Snyggt jobbat!
<spacebug-> :P
<nc10_> spacebug-, mannen med tålamodet sänt från ovan!
<Berxwedan> spacebug-: ibm :) är skyldig bamsekram.
<spacebug-> hehe, njea jag vet inte om jag klarat många mer motgångar där alltså :P
<Berxwedan> spacebug-: som sagt för mig var det lätt: ignore ibm :)
<spacebug-> jag trodde han trollade först men efter jag snackade med någon som hade ADHD så kom jag på att det kan ju va så att en del har mer problem med vissa saker än andra. Jag har ju mina grejer för mig så hehe
<ewook> Berxwedan: håller med :)
<maxjezy> jo, jag hade nog hellre skjutit mig i foten en genomgått de där
<Berxwedan> spacebug-: jaha, visste ej att han hade adhd. jag känner några med adhd.
<realubot> spacebug-: Det har du jävligt rätt i. Tolerans är ordet.
<Berxwedan> spacebug-: då kanske jag var taskig med min ignore då jag trodde han trollade
<spacebug-> Berxwedan: jag säger inte att han har det jag säger bara att han kan ha det eller i vilket fall kanske han har koncentrationsproblem eller så jag vet inte
<Berxwedan> ewook: :) är du en idla som vaknat till liv?
 * Berxwedan känner sig stressad när idlare vaknar till liv :P
<ewook> Berxwedan: typ. inte varit hemma i Sverige de senaste sex månaderna, och har begränsat med irc-tid nu för tiden :p
<ewook> Berxwedan: du är dock ny :p.
<Berxwedan> ewook: ja, jätte ny :P.
<ewook> Berxwedan: inte sett dig innan vad jag kan minnas iaf :p.
<realubot> Ni ska nog inte ropa hej förrän ni kommit över bäcken när det gäller ibm. Ge det en vecka och han kommer in och frågar om hur han får ddclient eller noip2 att starta automatiskt igen.
<Berxwedan> Krawlezt: den förlorade sonen.
<Krawlezt> :D
<ewook> realubot: Men det bästa är att när han väl gjort en sak så lär han inte fråga samma sak utan vill frammåt ;)
<maxjezy>                          ah
<Berxwedan> Krawlezt: vad gör kiddy?
<Krawlezt> Berxwedan: Ingenting faktiskt, spelar lite och kollar på ett par skärmar men är klyven på vilken jag ska köpa :(
 * ewook ger spacebug- en klapp på axeln
<Berxwedan> ewook: de kallar mig kanalens kurd :).
<ewook> Oo
<maxjezy> bergskurden med grillhandskarna alltid redo!
<realubot> ewook: Du känner inte ibm. Det hör jag.
<Berxwedan> Krawlezt: spel, blä. supertuxkart är grejen.
<realubot> Som sagt, tro inte att ni har löst hans problem.
<Krawlezt> Vilken av dessa skärmar hade ni köpt? http://tinyurl.com/d26mvxn - http://cdon.se/hemelektronik/fujitsu_amilo_sl23t-1_led-13799961
<ewook> realubot: nix, säkert sett nicket förut, men några få minuters scrollande i kanalen gör mig inte bekant med alla frågvisa :)
<Berxwedan> maxjezy: :) jag är kurden, dock är du skogsfinne.
<realubot> Hans system lever ett eget liv. Saker som fungerar på andra system fungerar inte så på hans magiska dist.
<Berxwedan> realubot: eftersom han trollar :)
<maxjezy> Berxwedan, japp, jag har det i blodet oavsätt om jag varit i sverige så länge jag mins
<realubot> Berxwedan: Man undrar ju ...
<Berxwedan> maxjezy: :) skogen finns inom oss alla, precis som längtan till bergen.
<ewook> realubot: haha! Där har borde vi alla varit ;)
<maxjezy> Berxwedan, och längtan till att grilla när vinterkylan ligger i
<maxjezy> lägga på fina kycklingfileer på grillen och bara avnjuta en kall
<Berxwedan> maxjezy: du är definitivt finne :P, grilla under vintern och sedan bastar
<ewook> Jag kan stolt erkänna att jag skrotade en 10.04 installation när jag skulle uppgradera den till 12.04. Måååånga länkar dog och jag hade bara en ssh-session som fungerade :p
<Berxwedan> ewook: hur fungerar 12.04?
<ewook> Berxwedan: server-varianten fungerar finfint.
<realubot> spacebug-: Du ska ha beröm som hjälpte honom i dag i.a.f. Det var snällt.
<Berxwedan> ewook: låter gött.
<spacebug-> tack realubot
<spacebug-> tack ewook
<ewook> spacebug-: tack själv :).
<Berxwedan> spacebug- och realubot jag hoppas er ibm hjälp faktiskt är värt något
<Berxwedan> för er skull hoppas jag han inte trollar
 * Krawlezt funderar..
<ewook> tvivlar på att han trollar
<maxjezy> jag med
<realubot> Krawlezt: Vad grubblar du på Krawie?
<ewook> mött en liknande person i verkligheten.
<Krawlezt> realubot:
<maxjezy> han påminner om en tiina
<Krawlezt> Vilken av dessa skärmar hade ni köpt? http://tinyurl.com/d26mvxn - http://cdon.se/hemelektronik/fujitsu_amilo_sl23t-1_led-13799961
<maxjezy> fast manlig sådan
<Krawlezt> Blir snart dum i huvudet, har hittat jätte många finar skärmar dock har jag skrapit ihop 2st favoriter.
<Berxwedan> maxjezy: haha manlig tiina
<Berxwedan> den var skön
<Berxwedan> tiina var konstnärlig av sig åtminstone :P
<maxjezy> jo, fast vissa människor ska inte använda datorer känner jag
<ewook> Ett troll?
<maxjezy> ungefär som min mor.
<Berxwedan> maxjezy: +1
<Berxwedan> maxjezy: vår allas swecarp lyckades formatera fel hårddisk och förlorade 60 gb bilder. så kan det också gå om man inte har tålamod och går igenom saker metodisk.
<ewook> Jag finner det dock roligt att de hittar in på IRC, men de vet tex inte grundläggande saker som att använda terminalen eller en textbaserad editor.
<Berxwedan> ewook: haha den var bra. :)
<ewook> Berxwedan: whaa? Fick personen en hänvisning till hur man genomför en recovery? :P
<ewook> Berxwedan: Mja, jag är mer oroad.
<Berxwedan> ewook: jag förklarade hur testdisk och photorec fungera
<ewook> aah, neato :)
<ewook> 60Gb bilder... det är ett par st.
<Berxwedan> ewook: dock är han inte så tålmodig av sig precis
<Berxwedan> han ser allt i svart och vitt när det inte fungerar
<ewook> Jäkla Krawlezt, nu blev jag sugen på o köpa ett par skärmar.
<ewook> Berxwedan: oh.
<realubot> ewook: Lägg på 1000-1500 kr och köp IPS-panel istället då.
<Berxwedan> :) man borde genomföra operativsystem-kort, precis som körkort :P.
<maxjezy> Berxwedan, justja, swecarp hade inte alla knivar i lådan den dagen!
<ewook> realubot: neh, jag konstaterade enkelt att mina skrivbord inte klarar av större än 21,5" :p
<realubot> Berxwedan: Lyckades han återskapa bilderna då? Det borde inte vara så svårt om han vara monterar disken som read-only och kör ett forensic-program för att återskapa bilderna.
<realubot> *bara monterar
<Berxwedan> maxjezy: haha jepp. gubbtoken ändrade på rättigheter i sin homesektion utan veta vad den var från början, så han kunde ej logga in med vanliga användarkontot. sparkades ut.
<ewook> Berxwedan: skolan borde få mer ansvar att faktiskt ha kurser i hur man använder olika operativsystem :p. Inte nått dator-körkort *_*. Ingen vill genomlida gamla office-paket och NT4.
<Berxwedan> realubot: minns inte, han blev nog arg och gick la sig eller så blåser han hdd på nytt.
<ewook> Berxwedan: det är mindre lyckat.
<Berxwedan> ewook: håller med.
<realubot> Berxwedan: Var det i dag?
<Berxwedan> realubot: nee igår. hjälpte han idag, minns dock ej hur långt han kom.
<ewook> ibm: går det bra? :)
<realubot> Berxwedan: Det är ju synd om han blåser disken. Det borde finnas goda chanser att återskapa bilderna om han ser till att inte skriva på disken och försöker med något forensic-program.
<ewook> realubot: det är mer än goda chanser - har han bara genomfört formateringen och inget efter är det en dans på rosor.
<Berxwedan> realubot: han har nog redan blåst den. men fråga honom imorgon och vägled honom.
<realubot> 60GB fotografier är ju en del. Och varför har mannen inte säkerhetskopia på 60GB fotografier han är rädd om?!?
<ewook> är det bara jag, eller undrar man lite vad ibm håller på med?
<Berxwedan> photorec är simpel så jag hoppades att den skulle vara bra nog, men jag kanske misstog mig.
<realubot> Så dyr är inte en backup-disk på 0.5-1TB.
<ewook> Berxwedan: det torde vara bra nog :)
<ewook> realubot: verkligen inte.
<Berxwedan> realubot: jag har själv extern-hdd och den är guldvärd, dock ej så stor, runt 250 gb eller så, men duger för mig. då jag inte tankar ner saker.
<ewook> Berxwedan: min nas har fyra externa *_*
<realubot> Berxwedan: Jag misstänker att swecarp slarvar med skärhetskopieringen.
<Berxwedan> ewook: problemet är att han på den partition han hade sin data, sedan ominstallera/nyinstallerade oset på.
<Berxwedan> realubot: :) egentligen så slarvar han med en hel del och han gillar pilla på saker han kanske borde fråga om eller ta backup på
<Berxwedan> dock har han ett gott hjärta gubbtoken
<ewook> Berxwedan: oho *_*
<realubot> Om han har lagt in ett system på partitionen han hade bilderna på så ser det ju med en gång lite mörkare ut ...
<Berxwedan> realubot: exakt.
<Berxwedan> det är just därför jag inte tror recovery-verktyg inte kommer hjälpa.
<ewook> realubot: det går att gräva fram med verktyg, men procenten har ju fallit ganska bra, precis som du säger :)
<ewook> :(
<ewook> blandar ihop smilies också *_*
<ewook> amelia: du är idlardrottning #1 btw!
<Berxwedan> ewook: jepp det är hon :).
<ewook> Berxwedan: Så blir det när man är stordator-tokig och har en sambo...
<Berxwedan> ewook: är det din flickvän
<ewook> Berxwedan: håhå, nä. han ligger nog i idlar här i kanalen också ;).
<ewook> Berxwedan: hon är en fd kollega till min kusin ;)
<Berxwedan> ewook: haha jaså... så amelia och pojkvännen idlar tillsammans.. vad gulligt
<ewook> Berxwedan: precix :)
<Berxwedan> ewook: oj, det var en lång omväg :P.
<ewook> Berxwedan: inte direkt - vi är i någolunda samma svängar yrkesmässigt. Men det var lite komiskt att komma på det ;)
<Berxwedan> ewook: okej. det förklarar saken. :)
<Berxwedan> ibm verkar ha svårt bestämma sig
<Berxwedan> vara eller icke vara
<Berxwedan> i hans fall, inloggad vs utloggad
<Berxwedan> :)
<ewook> japp. tar tillbaka mitt påstående om lätt att trilla in på irc.
<Berxwedan> :)
<Berxwedan> intressant att vi har så många idlare
<realubot> Det ska bli väldigt intressant att se om ibm får ddclient att fungera på datorn.
<Berxwedan> skulle vara intressant se stats hur många aktiva vi har varje dag/vecka och för se om det är samma medlemmar
<Berxwedan> realubot: :) tror du på det själv dvs att det lyckas?
<realubot> Berxwedan: Jag gjorde ett skript som kontrollerade det faktiskt.
<ewook> det finns väl nån som kör en stats-server?
<realubot> Det är inte många som är aktiva per dag och nästa samma också.
<Berxwedan> realubot: han lär väl trassla till något eller medvetet bökar med skriptet via gedit eller något
<realubot> Berxwedan: Jag är väldigt skeptisk om ibm lyckades.
<realubot> *till om
<Berxwedan> ewook: kör du skrivbord också eller är det server för hela slanten?
<realubot> Det är därför det ska bli så spännande att se om det fungerar eller inte.
<ewook> Berxwedan: har några bärbara med olika varianter på, men de används inte så frekvent.
<ewook> Berxwedan: så mest server-utgåvan dvs.
<Berxwedan> ewook: okej, med andra ord nörd :).
<Berxwedan> ewook: kör du oftast med eller utan x?
<ewook> Berxwedan: nej nej, har är bara.. urhm.. jaja... :p
<Berxwedan> Whiskey: wb. saknar dock din vän vodka :(.
<ewook> Berxwedan: X11-forwarding ;)
 * Berxwedan lustkurren i kanalen :P
<Berxwedan> ewook: nörd :).
<ewook> Whiskey: vilken sort?
<ewook> Berxwedan: nej, det är mitt yrke ;p
<Berxwedan> ewook: :) har du det som hobby också?
<ewook> Berxwedan: tyvärr :p
<Berxwedan> ewook: nörd då. :P du kom tyvärr inte undan med:"Berxwedan: nej, det är mitt yrke ;p". :P
<ewook> Berxwedan: jag kan även erkänna att jag äger en iMac.
<Berxwedan> #nörd-se :) kanske vi borde namnge kanalen. trevligare så.
<ewook> Berxwedan: det borde ta bort nörd-stämpeln :p.
<maxjezy> vik hädan satan!
<Berxwedan> ewook: imac är en netbook men äpplets variant?
<realubot> Nästa gång ibm ansluter så bara måste jag fråga hur det går med ddclient. :)
<ewook> Berxwedan: iMac är blaffan med allti-ett i skärmen :p.
<Berxwedan> realubot: lär nog ploppa fram snart, men han kan logga ut lika snabbt.
<maxjezy> ewook, årsmodell?
<ewook> realubot: jag försökte :p
<ewook> maxjezy: 2011'
<Berxwedan> ewook: okej inget jag vet om...
<ewook> maxjezy: i5:a
<maxjezy> ewook, repar din brännare skivorna?
<maxjezy> läste idag på flashback om en som hade en imac som repa skivorna
<maxjezy> iofs va det 2010 årsmodell
<ewook> maxjezy: ingen aning - aldrig prövat den. Står med en 2003srv virtad och för XBMC och eventuella kuriosa infall.
<maxjezy> men, men.
<ewook> maxjezy: bara generellt repar eller efter bränning?
<maxjezy> efter bränning
<ewook> kan pröva o bränna nått, har spindeln framför.
 * Berxwedan undrar om det värt streama någon "laglig" film så här sent, om ja, någon tips på bra sådan?
<ewook> Berxwedan: ärligt talat, så är svt's gamla arkiv riktigt roande :p
<Berxwedan> ewook: :) tråkmåns
 * realubot kollar sällan film.
<maxjezy> Berxwedan, Angel-a
<maxjezy> den är grym
<maxjezy> luc besson film
<maxjezy> ewook, https://www.flashback.org/t1865801
<realubot> ewook: svt har ju digitaliserat mängder av material som bara väntar på att läggas ut.
<einand> min 3.5 watts webserver är ascool, vet dock inte vad jag skall göra med den nu
<ewook> realubot: samma här :)
<Berxwedan> maxjezy: ska ta en titt. heter den verkligen angel-a?
<ewook> einand: !
<realubot> ewook: Har du digitaliserat gammal TV?
<realubot> ewook: RPi?
<ewook> > einand
<realubot> einand: RPi
<realubot> ?
<ewook> låter som det iaf :p
<einand> realubot: Japp
<einand> realubot: http://home.3gdev.com/
<maxjezy> japp
<maxjezy> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0473753/
<ewook> einand: den håller ju för lite iaf :)
<Berxwedan> maxjezy: thx får se om man hittar vettig stream.
<ewook> realubot: nä, men väntar :)
<einand> ewook: iaf för 170kr så är den grymt fin
<Berxwedan> maxjezy: ingen vettig hittades.. nåja blir väl youtube surfa och sedan sova om ett tag
<ewook> einand: en RPi för 170 spänn..
<ewook> whaaa?
<einand> ewook: ja, den kostar bara $25 ;)
<ewook> jajuste..
<einand> gav 35 när man slängde på frakten
<ewook> darn!
<ewook> jag fick ju min "du kan beställa nu" för typ en månad sedan *_*
<ewook> fuu
<Berxwedan> einand: hur är rpi?
<einand> ewook: sorry fel av mig, var 35 euro
<ewook> einand: ändå...
<einand> så 300kr
<einand> Berxwedan: den är skitfin faktiskt
<einand> Berxwedan: http://home.3gdev.com/
<Berxwedan> einand: nice. så du använder den till?
<einand> Berxwedan: prydnad ;)
<ewook> einand: har du börjat kolla på interface-delarna som ploppar upp mot andrino-grejorna då?
<einand> ewook: inte ännu, har inte haft tid men har några dagar kvar på semestern nu så tänkte jag skulle dra igång mitt lilla labbrum
<Berxwedan> einand: innebär exakt vad :)?
<maxjezy> Berxwedan, finns på torrent annars
<Berxwedan> maxjezy: håller mig nog borta från torrents :).
<ewook> einand: do it :D. Mitt intresse växte enormt när jag såg experimenten ;)
<einand> Berxwedan: tja, den ligger framför tv:n med en nätverkskabel i sig
<einand> Berxwedan: enda den gör är att servera websidan där
<Berxwedan> einand: okej så du använder den som hemmabio?
<einand> Berxwedan: nä, har inte hdmi eller usb portarna inkopplade
<Berxwedan> einand: okej, sidan du länkade till?
<einand> Berxwedan: japp
<Berxwedan> einand: coolt, en sådan liten sak klarar av det :).
<einand> Berxwedan: tanken är väl att den skall bli en 4g router tror jag, eller nått men får se eftersom jag köpte en 4g routern u
<einand> Berxwedan: inte direkt hittat några paket som inte finns till den som  debian nite har
<Berxwedan> einand: är du prylbög (sorry ni som är homosexuella) när det kommer till it-relaterade saker?
<ewook> einand: det är deras egna dist orginal väl?
<Berxwedan> einand: har du testan den som ska förbättra prestandan med rpi?
<einand> Berxwedan: teknikbög är väl mer korrekt ord. intressserad av tekniska grejer, men inte prylar (allt jag kan meckam ed sjävl är skoj)
<ewook> einand: fastnade i o läsa hårdvaruspec'en på den så inte ens glimtat på vad som kommer med.
<einand> jag kör den där "snabba" disten
<Berxwedan> einand: juste teknikbög blir nog :) bra ord. tur så är men teknikhetero :P vad det nu innebär.
<Berxwedan> einand: okej, har du märkt någon skillnad?
<einand> inte kört den "slöa" disten så vet inte ;)
<ewook> maxjezy: inte direkt repig.
<Berxwedan> einand: haha. du gick direkt till den snabba.
<ewook> maxjezy: som en vanlig slot-in skulle jag påstå.
<einand> Berxwedan: blev så, testa dom andra men fick kernel krash hela tiden. Dock visade sig vara mitt egna fel (eller tja, usb portarna ger bara 150mA) och tangetbordet åt mer än så
<einand> fast nu har jag byggt om dom, så har 2A per port
 * Berxwedan undrar om det finns någon i kanalen som kör debian stable som skrivbords-OS?
<einand> Berxwedan: tror faktiskt Zambezi gör det
<ewook> Berxwedan: hade du frågat mig för 3 år sedan hade jag svarat ja :)
<Berxwedan> einand: I see. lirar den snabba bra då?
<Berxwedan> einand: coolt. undrar vad Zambezi tycker om debian stable. han var aktiv på off-topic, här tror jag han idlar.
<ewook> einand: 150mA? Errr, whaa?
<Berxwedan> ewook: vad fick dig lämna debian stable?
<einand> Berxwedan: jodå, har dock problem med att den släpar efter vid diskskrivning men misstänker jag inte skulle köpt så billigt sd kort
<ewook> Berxwedan: ubuntu desktop ;)
<einand> ewook: japp, enheten kan inte ge mer än så på usb portarna :(
<Berxwedan> ewook: okej. nice. trivs du med unity?
<ewook> einand: det var verkligen vekt. måste ju ha en extern hub isf.
<Berxwedan> einand: okej förstår. sådant kan ske med billigare prylar.
<ewook> Berxwedan: på den tiden fanns inte unity mer än på planerings-stadiet :p
<spacebug-> snackar ni rpi nu?
<ewook> Berxwedan: jag är en gnome-person annars. men några av mina bärbara kör unity. jag är ... inte så imponerad .
<Berxwedan> ewook: du kör 10.04 alltså?
<einand> Berxwedan: kan vara disten dock, provade arch linux lite på den och upplevde det väldigt trevligt
<Berxwedan> einand: menar du rpi eller på burken din?
<ewook> Berxwedan: bra fråga.. tror en kör 11.04 (nettop-versionen) o en kör 12.04
<einand> Berxwedan: rpi
<einand> Berxwedan: är väl rpi vi snackar om?
<Berxwedan> ewook: okej. jag hade lite svårt med sättet arbete med unity, annars tyckte jag den allt var stabil. den lilla stund jag körde den, innan jag gick till tryggheten med kde.
<ewook> Berxwedan: det praktiska är ju att unity inte är svårt att förstå.
<ewook> problemet ligger väl eg mest i att det inte är helt 100
<Berxwedan> einand: :) jepp. rpi vi snacka om. coolt, visste ej att arch hade rpi variant.
<einand> jag gillar faktiskt unity
<einand> Berxwedan: fundera lite på att slänga in gentoo på den
<Berxwedan> einand: unity blir bara bättre för varje utgåva.
<ewook> einand: det är enkelt. funderar på att pröva en 12.04 på föräldrarna ;)
<Berxwedan> einand: du är ju gentoo nörd :) och gentoo är ju stabilare än arch.
<ewook> Berxwedan: det är sant. de gör faktiskt saker med det :p.
 * maxjezy gör 00:00 jucket!
<einand> http://www.raspberrypi.org/downloads
<einand> 00:01:13  * maxjezy gör 00:00 jucket!
<ewook> 00:01  * maxjezy gör 00:00 jucket!
<ewook> lol
<spacebug-> hehe
<maxjezy> gah, trodde ingen skulle märka det
<ewook> :P
<maxjezy> en minut hit o dit
<Berxwedan> ewook: har du testat kde?
<ewook> Berxwedan: för sisådär 6-7 år sedan ja :p
<einand> kde 4 är riktigt ballt
<Berxwedan> ewook: du kanske kommer gilla kde i dess nuvarande form. själv har jag blivit kde såld efter 4.6.5. innan dess tyckte jag kde var flopp.
 * ewook letar kde 4 videos på youtube
<Berxwedan> einand: instämmer.
<spacebug-> både unity och kde har sina fördelar resp nackdelar tycker jag. Då främst buggar i båda jag talar om.
<Berxwedan> ewook: håll dig dock borta från kubuntu :). sämre kde dist får man leta efter och jag hade tänkt bidra till kubuntu-teamet. bra att dom planera gick i spillo.
<einand> jo, jag skall göra min rpi batteridriven i morgon, och så skall jag testa mitt egnbyggda batterimonitorsystem
<einand> så skall jag försöka få in det på gio portarna på rpin så man får batteri status
<Berxwedan> spacebug-: jag tycker som sagt unity är stabilt och bra. mitt enda problem är arbetssättet. annars hade jag nog kört ubuntu.
<spacebug-> einand: jag beställde elektronikdelar idag. Väntar ju att mina andra rpi ska dyka upp så jag kan leka mer med sånt ;)
<einand> spacebug-: vad för delar?
<einand> spacebug-: gissa vad jag skall göra för löjligt
<ewook> Berxwedan: jag körde kde på tiden en viss dist hette mandrake :p.
<Berxwedan> spacebug-: det är också därför jag kör kde, för jag trivs med dess arbetssätt bäst.
<einand> jag gillar kde bättre mest pga integrationen med kmail, kallender och kontakt
<spacebug-> einand: flastkabel 26polig, kontakter, labsladdar, motstånd, lysdioer, labkort mm
<einand> nu när ubuntu droppat evolution, så känns det inte längre komplett
<Berxwedan> ewook: du är tüng :), själv kör jag dess mycket välslipade barnbarn mageia :).
<spacebug-> einand: vadå? hehe
<einand> spacebug-: skall se hur många potatisar det krävs för att driva en rpi i minst 1 minut ;)
<spacebug-> hahaha coolt
<spacebug-> är det genom sån där koppar / zink-ledare eller?
<spacebug-> körde sånt med cirton eller om det bara va cirtonvatten en gång och drev en sån liten digital klocka rätt länge
<Berxwedan> ewook: gillade du mandrake? du kommer definitivt då gilla :) mageia. använde inte linux då, men av de som kört mandrake är många väldigt nöjda med mageia...
<spacebug-> einand: det går inte göra den solcellsdriven då tror du? :P
<einand> spacebug-: går garanterat
<ewook> Berxwedan: ska jag erkänna färg så fann jag xfce mycket trevigt.
<Berxwedan> ewook: :) fega inte, testa kde någon ggr du har tid.
<einand> spacebug-: borde vara att köpa en mobiltelefonsladdare för socell ca 300kr på cleas, bör fungera utmärkt och utan meck
<ewook> Berxwedan: gillade och gillade, min första server körde mandrake :p.
<spacebug-> http://www.solarlab.se/solpanel/solcell-usb.html en sån kanske
<einand> Berxwedan: blev sugen på att slänga in samba4 på den, bara för att ha en inloggningserver som inte drar någon ström ;)
<ewook> Berxwedan: min bästa tid med en jobbdator var med ubuntu och xfce :). snabbt, smidigt och ba'kör
<einand> spacebug-: annars är det inte så svårt att bygga solceller från scratch
<einand> spacebug-: köpte du ett kitt med komponenter eller löst?
<Berxwedan> einand: menar du gentoon nu? Berxwedan börjar bi snurrig i bollen.
<einand> Berxwedan: snackar fortfarande om rpi:n
<Berxwedan> ewook: :P ska erkänna att jag också tycker xfce är stabilt och moget. xubuntu 12.04 är en pärla.
<einand> spacebug-: den är lite svag, du behöver nog minst 3.5 watt, och helst 5 watt om du skall ha usb enheter
<ewook> Berxwedan: medhåll, tror jag. tror jag ska dra upp en vm o kolla :p
<spacebug-> einand: ah
<einand> spacebug-: du kan ju dock köpa två sådana solcells laddare, så har du marginal
<spacebug-> einand: köpte lösa komponenter
<einand> spacebug-: från vart då?
<spacebug-> http://www.electrokit.com/
<spacebug-> men en sak va slut jag skulle ha hona/hane labsladd så jag fick köpa lite andra saker för att göra såna hehe
<einand> spacebug-: lust att pastbinna vad du köpte, blev lite nyfiken
<Berxwedan> ewook: kolla på vad? xubuntu eller mageia?
<realubot> 00-dansen är ersatt av 00-jucket.
<ewook> Berxwedan: både och :)
<spacebug-> einand: https://spacebug.se/filer/el.png
<Berxwedan> ewook: nice nice. dra ner livecd och kör på :). tror nog du kör gnome versionen :)?
<spacebug-> funkar med bara http:// oxå
<einand> spacebug-: https://www.startssl.com/ kan du få ett gratis ssl cert, som gör så webläsaren inte gnäller
<Berxwedan> ewook: kan vara värt läsa: https://wiki.mageia.org/en/Mageia_2_Errata
<spacebug-> einand: ah ok ska kolla på det då.
<einand> spacebug-: vart var det du bodde?
<spacebug-> einand: http://elinux.org/RPi_Tutorial_Easy_GPIO_Hardware_%26_Software  där är lite exempel kopplingar med beräkningar på motstånd mm
<Berxwedan> ewook: vad har den för grafikkort, den du ska köra vm på?
<spacebug-> einand: jag bor i Falköping. Typ skövde/skara/jönköping sådär
<einand> aha
<einand> synd
<spacebug-> vadå? hehe
<ewook> Berxwedan: urr. sitter nog ett gtx470 i den här
<einand> kunnat dumpa lite extra komponenter på dig då
<spacebug-> einand: ah mm
<Berxwedan> ewook: gtx? geforce?
<einand> spacebug-: tips, om du inte har brottom, köp ifrån kina, tex jag köpte 1000st 1k ohm mostånd för 50 spänn
<ewook> Berxwedan: yes, nvidia. men den hoppar in en vmware workstation iaf.
<Berxwedan> ewook: okej då är det bara köra på och du kan köra med drivrutiner, om du råkar ha wifi som kräver extra handpålägg osv.
<spacebug-> einand: inte för att jag har bråttom men .. den beställning gick väl på ca 230 kr eller nått. Helt ok ändå.
<einand> spacebug-: kanske
<ewook> Berxwedan: närå, det var länge sedan man hade de problemen :p.
<einand> spacebug-: har rpi någon analog ingång?
<spacebug-> einand: sen har jag lite komponneter hemma och som fattas i beställningen så att säga om man ska kunnaa göra nått kul.,,. transistorer tex
<einand> spacebug-: vet du, du borde slängt på optokrets
<Berxwedan> ewook: :) okej. då stödjer wifit av herr linus torvald och gänget :P
<spacebug-> einand: mjo kanske. Det finns en elektronikbutik inte långt bort annars som säkert har. Men annars tänkte jag safea med dessa kretsar. http://elinux.org/RPi_Tutorial_EGHS:Switch_Input
<einand> spacebug-: när får du grejerna?
<spacebug-> vet inte riktigt. Beställde förut idag
<einand> idag, så för typ 0-20 min sedan?
<einand> hum..
<einand> jag har en i2c gps, och jag har en i2c RTC
<einand> kanske skall sätta på RTC:n på min rpi
<ewook> Berxwedan: jepp ;)
<spacebug-> hehe
<spacebug-> einand: nej igår då :P
<einand> en real time clock hade vart ballt
<Berxwedan> överhypade linuxmint har nu släppt ytterligare utgåva som är baserad på kubuntu...hmm de vet verkligen hur man håller populariteten vid liv
<Berxwedan> släpp så många utgåvor som möjligt :)
<einand> så kan jag göra en linuxbasserad väckarklocka konfad via webinterface
<ewook> einand: urr, jag köpte en sådan färdig (ja, fusk..) ;)
<einand> ewook: väckarklocka som lirar linux?
<ewook> einand: musicpal
<einand> spacebug-: du vet väl att du kan köra spotify på den va?
<einand> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dhNrpOGXWSw
<einand> I’m happy to announce that Chromium binaries are now available for you to download and try out. These will ONLY work on Raspbian images, if you’re running Squeeze or anything that isn’t hardfp, don’t even think about it.
<ewook> funkar despotify igen?
<einand> ewook: aldrig slutat fungera
<ewook> kanske var någon tidigare derivat jag tänker på.
<spacebug-> einand: coolt
<spacebug-> einand: enda ljudet jag provat är när jag spelade upp en fullhdfilm i xbmc men då va ljudet så lågt så när man höjde så brusade det bara mer. Hade väl dock inte grejat volymerna i alsa och så så jag vet inte
<einand> spacebug-: inte spelat upp ljud alls från min
<einand> spacebug-: jag fick en ide
<spacebug-> ok?
<ewook> einand: bygga en volymkontroll?
<einand> porta denna till rpi http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qKxJNFoSuTY
<einand> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wLQ24mCwBO0&feature=plcp
<spacebug-> haha cool
<ewook> aaah, led-kuberna!
<einand> spacebug-: tycktes om min rgb lampa då ;)
<spacebug-> kollar nu
<einand> måste ladda upp en ny film nu när den fungerar
<spacebug-> hehe
<ewook> einand: stativ min vän, stativ :p.
<spacebug-> ja. Så får du båda händerna lediga oxå
<einand> ewook: tja, min mobil stöder inte stativ, men köpt pro utrustning nu, så kan nog fixa bättre video
<spacebug-> hum, va längesen jag pillade med elektronik nu. Att återuppta det och försöka börja programmera igen lär väl inte direkt hjälpa mig att sluta va singel men hehe
<ewook> einand: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cco-Uaw3M1E&feature=plcp din mupp! Du har ju lite väl mycket försprång på de roliga sakerna :p
<ewook> spacebug-: mycket sant :p
<spacebug-> ;)
<ewook> einand: du har för mycket trevligt hemma...
<einand> ewook: ;)
<ewook> einand: jag som var stolt över att jag lyckats köpa en riktig lödstation *_* :p
<einand> ewook: bra
<einand> i den videon är jag bara korkad, glömde att arduino bara är 8 bitars
<ewook> einand: *host* ;)
<einand> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wcNh8-edslg&feature=plcp
<einand> den är rolig med
<maxjezy> vad heter ankungar
<maxjezy> killingar?
<einand> ducklingar
<einand> heter ankungar ;)
<ewook> pre-food ? :)
<einand> young food
<spacebug-> lammkött?
<einand> ewook: http://www.kjell.com/sortiment/el/stromforsorjning/labaggregat/labbaggregat-300-w-p44423
<einand> ewook: det labbaggregatet jag lirar med
<maxjezy> ducklings?
<einand> skulle köpt denna i stället, men den var slut http://www.kjell.com/sortiment/el/stromforsorjning/labaggregat/uni-t-utp3702-p48263
<ewook> einand: nice! sett ett par stycken olika men aldrig kunnat bestämma mig.
<maxjezy> ducklingar ger mig bara skumma träffar på google pics
<ewook> einand: den har jag tittat på :)
<maxjezy> hälften porr och hälften arabiska plastleksaksdjur
<Berxwedan> maxjezy: hha.. du och dina weirdo sökningar
<einand> ewook: vilken som borde igentligen passa för arduino/rpi lekar
<maxjezy> Berxwedan, i do my best
<realubot> Det drar ihop sig till kaffe.
<Krawlezt> realubot: Där?
<Krawlezt> Aha, det var du.
<realubot> Krawlezt: Japp.
<Krawlezt> Vad tycker du om skärmarna?
<Berxwedan> Krawlezt: ung och dum :P.
<Krawlezt> Berxwedan: Dum, pft.
<Krawlezt> :D
<spacebug-> herregud va seriösa ni är. Jag har nån gammal tågtrafo (merklin) jag brukar använda för ström. Stabilisera gör jag med nån likriktare och några kondenseatorer :P
<Berxwedan> Krawlezt: blunda och välj :P
<realubot> Krawlezt: Jag kollade bara på skärmen på CDON.
<Krawlezt> Berxwedan: Nej!
<Krawlezt> realubot: Det var 2st på cdon.
<realubot> Krawlezt: Ge mig direktlänkar.
<Krawlezt> En länk var för lång så gjorde en tinyurl
<einand> ewook: något som många glömmer, är att kjell numera och elektronikomponetner, oftast relativt billigt med
<Krawlezt> 1. http://cdon.se/hemelektronik/fujitsu_amilo_sl23t-1_led-13799961
<Krawlezt> 2. http://cdon.se/hemelektronik/acer_monitor_24%22_wide_v243haobd_16%3a9_fhd_2ms_80000%3a1_acm_black_dvi_tco5.0_euro%252fuk_emea_acer_ecodispl-14186944
<Berxwedan> Krawlezt: är det present åt mig :)?
<Krawlezt> :D
<spacebug-> einand: vad är det för optokopplare du kör med förresten?
<Krawlezt> realubot: har hittat 5st skärmar, tror någon av dom där är bäst.
<Krawlezt> "bäst"
<Berxwedan> Krawlezt: skulle gå med fujitsu då den åtminstone erbjuder hdmi
<Krawlezt> Det gör den andra också?
<Berxwedan> Krawlezt: nee inte vad jag kan se av spec
<Krawlezt> Drog en tråd på Sweclockers: http://www.sweclockers.com/forum/101-skarmar-och-tv-apparater/1129482-vilken-skarm/
<einand> ewook: jag har typ 4-5 olika radio moduler för arduinio med, som jag inte orkat testa ännu
<Krawlezt> Berxwedan: Ojdå, då är den inte något val.
<maxjezy> einand, kjell har satt sin sista potatis hos mig
<maxjezy> köpte en fotolampa som luktade härdare/gift i flera dagar
<Berxwedan> Krawlezt: acer står det: HDMI-anslutning 	0 st
<Berxwedan> :)
<einand> foto lampa?
<Krawlezt> Då är den inte ett val.
<Krawlezt> realubot Berxwedan: http://www.sweclockers.com/forum/101-skarmar-och-tv-apparater/1129482-vilken-skarm/
<einand> spacebug-: http://www.vishay.com/docs/83608/h11aa1.pdf
<Berxwedan> Krawlezt: :P du är nog ung och dum allt :P.
<Krawlezt> Kolla dom andra skärmar, 5st.
<spacebug-> einand: ok tack
<ewook> einand: inte orkat testat?
<einand> spacebug-: tror dom ligger på 0.17usd styck
<einand> eller tja, gav 1.99 för 10st
<Berxwedan> Krawlezt: jag skulle gå för någon av fujitsu skärmarna
<Berxwedan> :P låter nästan som jag jobbar för dem
<Krawlezt> Berxwedan: Lite dålig upplösning för 27"
<einand> ewook: nä, köpte för att se vilken radio modul som var bäst, men så råkade jag ut för lite privata problem
<einand> så det sket sig
<einand> http://www.ebay.com/itm/10-x-blue-EXTRA-BRIGHT-LED-LAMP-5MM-8-000MCD-FREESHIP-/320552702903?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4aa26e13b7
<Berxwedan> Krawlezt: mm det kanske den har... jag har i alla fall sagt vad jag hade valt.. tur nog så behöver jag inte :P köpa någon av dom
<realubot> Krawlezt: Jag hade inte köpt en skärm för 1000 kr.
<Krawlezt> realubot: Varför inte?
<realubot> Krawlezt: 27" tror jag inte på.
<realubot> Krawlezt: För billigt. Kassa skärmar.
<Krawlezt> Biligt är bra
<Krawlezt> (1280x1024x32bit 75Hz)
<spacebug-> einand: ok
<Krawlezt> 17"
<Berxwedan> realubot: jagar Krawlezt med toffeln :P
<Krawlezt> realubot: OM du var tvungen, vilken hade ud valt?
<Berxwedan> Krawlezt: realubot vill att du köper kvalité skärm, då det inte är han som betalar för den. :P
<Krawlezt> Hittade 2st IPS skärmar? Nummer 2 och 3.
<realubot> Krawlezt: https://cdon.se/hemelektronik/22-24inch_dell_ultrasharp_u2312hm-18375182
<Krawlezt> realubot: 1749 kr
<realubot> Japp.
<realubot> Spara.
<realubot> e-ips.
<realubot> Kontrollera responstiden om du ska lira FPS-spel.
<Berxwedan> Krawlezt: spelnörd: http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=MTE0MjU
<Berxwedan> Krawlezt: http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=MTE0MTU
<einand> spacebug-: jag rekomendrar att du köper minst 3st sådana här http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-LCD-Digital-Multimeter-DT830B-include-9V-battery-/220582363436?pt=US_Battery_Testers&hash=item335bbbc12c
<einand> spacebug-: dom är tillräkligt bra för de expriment du kommer göra
<Krawlezt> Berxwedan: Den här webbsidan är inte tillgänglig
<realubot> Krawlezt: Annars hade jag nog tagit: https://cdon.se/hemelektronik/fujitsu_amilo_sl23t-1_led-13799961
<Krawlezt> realubot: Jo, det är den jag funderar på.
<Berxwedan> Krawlezt: surfar du på p-rr igen :)?
<Krawlezt> p-rr?
<realubot> Krawlezt: http://www.sweclockers.com/forum/101-skarmar-och-tv-apparater/1008767-fujitsu-amilo-sl23t-1-led-vard-att-kopa/
<realubot> Sett den tråden?
<Berxwedan> Krawlezt: lägg till ett o och ta bort -
<Krawlezt> Startar om internet, återkommer
<Berxwedan> brukar inte skriva barnförbjudna saker i dess helhet :P
<einand> han säger porr
<Krawlezt> Tillbaka
<Krawlezt> realubot: Jo, har sett den tråden.
<Krawlezt> Blir nog den skärmen
<Berxwedan> Krawlezt: redan. vad snabb du var :P.
<Krawlezt> Berxwedan: Fyfan vad nice med steam på Linux!
<einand> Krawlezt: vilka spel finns
<Berxwedan> Krawlezt: jepp. men som sagt inget slår ju supertuxkart :P
<Krawlezt> Skit spel sålänge
<Krawlezt> free space: 780.97/927.53 GB (84.2%)
<Krawlezt> Den blir aldrig full
<Krawlezt> realubot: Förövrigt så lanserade dom Ivy bridge 1månad efter mitt köp och uppgradering på mitt chassi, Fractal Design Define R4 kom denna vecka..
<Krawlezt> SÃ¥ irreterande!
<Krawlezt> http://www.sweclockers.com/recension/15620-fractal-design-define-r4
<Berxwedan> Krawlezt: ingen aning, den håller ju på portas till linux och lär komma till ubuntu först. spelen lär väl droppa in.
<realubot> Krawlezt: Det var ju ett tag sedan du köpte datorn och Define R4 kom ju nu som du sa.
<Krawlezt> Hur länge sen var det? 3månader?
<einand> http://www.sweclockers.com/nyhet/15675-lg-slapper-nya-designerskarmar-i-ips7-serien
<realubot> Krawlezt: Tveksamt om du hade fått Ivy Bridge för pengarna du hade. Antar att Ivy Bridge kostade mer än ditt bygge.
<einand> där har vi skärmar
<Berxwedan> ne nu ska kurden bråka med kudden
<Krawlezt> realubot: Jo, Ivy Bridge gick på 1800kr.
<Krawlezt> i5
<Berxwedan> ha det bra alla glada tuxare och tux-gäster :P
<ewook> bleh, windozee. brb, omstart.
<realubot> Krawlezt: Och vad kostade din prolle då?
<Krawlezt> realubot: 1700kr..
<realubot> Krawlezt: Okej, men är din så mycket sämre då?
<Krawlezt> Nej
<realubot> Då så.
<Krawlezt> realubot: Klockade min CPU till 4,5ghz :))
<einand> skall nog köpa 6st sådana skärmar och sätta på väggen som tv
<Krawlezt> Dock är den på vanlgit nu, skuille bara testa.
<einand> sova nu dock
<realubot> Krawlezt: Jag tror du klarar dig några år med ditt bygge.
<realubot> einand: Sova?
<Krawlezt> Mhm, nytt grafikkort/ram och skärm.
<Krawlezt> Sen så
<realubot> einand: Ska du sova så här tidigt?
<realubot> einand: Är du sjuk?
<einand> Krawlezt: köp inte skit skärmar, en skärm överlever datnron 3-4 gånger om, spara isf och lägg pengarna på en vettig
<Krawlezt> Vad är en vettig? En som kostar mer.
<realubot> Dellen för 1700 kr t.ex. är ganska vettig och billig.
<maxjezy> onödigt att spendera massa pengar på en dyr skärm som man endå bara sitta och irc:a på
<Krawlezt> maxjezy: +1
<spacebug-> einand: jag ser att den omkopplare du sa och några till har tre ben för ouput (B 'base') är även med. Andra har bara C/K med ..varför?
<spacebug-> (C/E dka det ju va)
<einand> spacebug-: ?
<einand> catod emiter
<einand> förstår inte riktigt frågan
<spacebug-> jo en del optoomkopplare har tre ben på utsidan (alla från transistorn) medans andra kretsar bara har collektor / emitter
<Krawlezt> realubot: Tror du man får med HDMI kabel?
<einand> spacebug-: alltså du vet hur den fungerar eller?
<einand> spacebug-: nä vi får snacka i morgon, är för trött alltså
<spacebug-> hehe får vi göra. Jag har inte full koll nej
<realubot> Krawlezt: Nej.
<Krawlezt> Hm, okej. Får väl beställa en sådan också. Då har jag 2st skärmar :)
<Krawlezt> En med VGA och en med HDMI :)
#ubuntu-se 2012-07-24
<ewook> *gäsp*
<realubot> Gå och lägg er.
<Krawlezt> Nattuglor?
<Krawlezt> ugglor*
<gecko> Så var det dags för ännu en dag med slit och släp
<gecko> Vaknade 04 av att jag hade så förbaskat ont i benen. Och ingen röntgen förens 13/8. Och då är vi nog i Turkiet
<gecko> Undrar om kryckor räknas som terroristvapen?
<gecko> Men jag ska inte vara där så länge. 1 vecka. Absolut max 2
<gecko> Men hustrun blir kvar 1-3 månader
<gecko> En kopp kaffe och värktabletter. Lämplig frukost för att inte bli fet.
<maxjezy> morning shitwinds!
<maxjezy> då var semestern slut
<maxjezy> idag återgår man till vardagens arbetslöshet
<maxjezy> lika bra att söka ett par jobb
<gecko> Söka jobb? Nä inte för min del. Jag har fått semester livet ut.
<maxjezy> jag har haft turen att vara arbetslös ett par år i mitt liv så jag kan förtjäna lite karma och även få ett jobb
<Squarism> Lite cross post här från en engelska kanal
<Squarism> Question: Is "multi boot through BIOS settings update (write to EPROM)" a feasible solution for multiboot. Ie changing boot harddrive in the bios. Or is it not encouraged because its bad to write to bios or somethjing?
<hexabit> GGodmorgon :) Kan man bifoga en fil med sendmail utan att "catta" ut den? Vill alltså ha hela orginalfilen tex "hej.txt"
<hexabit> Jag har skrivit ett program som hämtar bilagor från mailboxar och orkar inte skriva om det ;)
<Squarism> hexabit, borde inte "man sendmail" säga om det finns ngn sådan växel?
<hexabit> Squarism: Jo och det gör den inte :( Så det är nog kört
<Squarism> varför vill du inte cat'a den då?
<hexabit> Får väl packa filen innan jag skickar den kske.
<hexabit> Squarism: För då blir det inte en "riktig" bifogad file, utan en text i mailet bara
<hexabit> Hmm en kanna kaffe och sedan skriva en ny variant då alltså :)
<Squarism> jag är för dåligt insatt i smtp för att kunna ge ngt svar
<Squarism> men gissar att det kanske är frågan om multipart vs "not" =D
<Squarism> Question: i just took a harddrive from my laptop and have now booted it in another computer (a desktop). Is the supported in ubuntu?
<Squarism> en liten korspost
<Dynamit> Hej på er
<Dynamit> Här var det dött
<kodein> tjo vad det var livat i holken i lördags
<Dynamit> som vanligt då kodein: när jag är här så blir det tyst
<Dynamit> ;)
<kodein> bäst du går igen, då
<Dynamit> Lika grov i munnen som vanligt :P
<kodein> jag har ju inte ens sagt ett fult ord än
<Dynamit> Nä men mellan raderna sa du ju vad tusan gör du här ;) nä driver bara
<kodein> klart jag drar i ditt ben
<Dynamit> GeForce GTX 580 iChill kommer den ha bra prestanda om typ 5 år tro? Har liksom inte lust att lägga ut 4500+ :- om den inte kommer ha någorlunda prestanda efter bara några få år, den har ju Nvida GeForce GTX580 chipset i sig
<kodein> du kan nog lika gärna köpa nåt för en tredjedel och sen köpa en ny för en tredjedel om ett par år, och därefter köpa en till för en fjärdedel om ytterligare några
<Dynamit> Det är det att den har vattenkylningsblock redan ifrån fabriken så jag förlorar ju inte fabriksgarantin
<Dynamit> Bara för att jag stoppar i vattenkylnings block
<Dynamit> http://www.geforce.com/hardware/desktop-gpus/geforce-gtx-580/performance/World-of-Warcraft-Cataclysm-GeForce-GTX-580-OPS tog bara ett spel ur mängden men som du ser så grafikkorten med det chipset har helt okej genomsnits FPS just nu men frågan är om det är så "extremt" så det är värt pengarna
<coffe> morrn
<coffe> jag försöker luska ut vad som är fel på min reverse uppslagning , testade en dig +trace. men de är nog inte så man gör.
<Dynamit> godmorgon coffe
 * spacebug- funderar på einand fortfarande sover
<Dynamit> spacebug det gör einand säkert
<spacebug-> hehe ok
<Dynamit> Vad tror du om grafikkort som har bra genomsnitts FPS nu klarar sig om typ 4-5Ã¥r
<Dynamit> kommer det vara skit genomsnitts FPS om 4-5Ã¥r
<Dynamit> http://www.geforce.com/hardware/desktop-gpus/geforce-gtx-580/performance/World-of-Warcraft-Cataclysm-GeForce-GTX-580-OPS som ett exempel på genomsnitts FPS med WoW Cataclysm som exempel
<epzil0n> någon här med erfarenhet att dual boota pcbsd/freebsd med ubuntu?
<epzil0n> har lyckats dra in pcbsd på /dev/sda1 och bootloadern på mbr och har bara tre primära partitioner och vill ha in ubuntu på /dev/sda3
<Barre> coffe: ping
<Barre> coffe: s/ping/pong/
<coffe> Barre,  flipper
<Barre> =)
<coffe> Barre,  de var något ,, men glömt det
<coffe>  @barre:ping reply  1d,4h,67m :P
<Barre> coffe: jag har varit ute och rest =)
<realubot> Ambitiös kampanjsajt: http://kim.com/
<coffe> Barre,  tror jag lyckats döda min puppet.
<Barre> coffe: :/
<coffe> Barre,  minns inte hur jag testar igen.. men jag har ju börjat föröska anv mina nya domän . så därför .
<coffe> Barre,  har du koll på hur man rensar alla certifikat igen ?
<ewook> coffe: vilka cert?
<coffe> ewook,  i puppet.
<kodein> iPuppet
<ewook> åhå.
<Barre> coffe: vet inte om det finns något kommando att köra revoke på alla cert, men du kan ju lista alla cert med, puppet cert list --all och sen kan du ju köra sed för att få ut namnet eller fingerprint och loopa igenom dessa och köra puppet cert revoke
<coffe> Barre,  tror jag måste göra om serverns huvudcert
<Barre> förlåt. puppet cert clean skall det vara för att ta bort certet och alla accoscierade servers
<Barre> coffe: ahh...
<Barre> coffe: här är en beskrivning för att "fixa" server certet http://docs.puppetlabs.com/guides/troubleshooting.html
<coffe> Barre,  har ett fqnd fel ..
<kodein> eller ett fqdn-fel?
<spixx> Morrn
<Philip5> midda
<spixx> Beror på hur man ser det :D
<coffe> Barre,  nu blir jag förbryllad.. vad är msetr å vad är agent ?
<Barre> coffe: mastern är den som kör puppetmaster   alla andra kör agenter (de kör puppet, även puppetmaster kan köra agent för att få konfigurationer pushade till sig) =)
<coffe> Barre,  ok,  jag får inte ordning på det just nu ialf.
<Philip5> wb maxjezy
<maxjezy> tackar Philip5
<maxjezy> nu är även jag återkommen från semesterfirandet!
<Philip5> oj
<Philip5> är det slut för den här gången nu? nu kan du köra dator 24/7 igen
<maxjezy> jo, fast jag drar nog iväg igen snart känns det som
<maxjezy> orkar inte städa
<Philip5> blir det ibiza nästa då eller?
<maxjezy> funderar på att ta en tur till åland
<maxjezy> ska du med?
<Philip5> annars är väl gotland sveriges ibiza :)
<maxjezy> jag gillar bättre stränderna på åland
<Markk> Skånes stränder <3
<maxjezy> gotland är säkert bra om man vill ligga runt
<Markk> Skånes sand är riktigt mysig.
<maxjezy> här är fina stränder med
<maxjezy> jag har 4 stränder inom ett par hundra meter från min dörr
<maxjezy> men skitkallt i vattnet
<Philip5> du är bara en badkruka
<Markk> Sanden på stranden i Höganäs är riktigt mjuk och jättegosig att knata omkring i.
<Philip5> jag badade i kategatt i veckan som var. bara att plaska runt efter att det biter lite just när man doppar sig
<maxjezy> jag badade förra sommaren i mälaren :)
<maxjezy> och nyss i badkaret
<maxjezy> Philip5: när ska du upp till högakusten igen då?
<Philip5> till högakusten vet jag inte
<Barre> coffe: jobbigt...
<maxjezy> om jag jobbade förra året fram till mars 2011
<maxjezy> får jag semesterersättning detta år
<maxjezy> eller kom den redan sommaren 2011?
<kodein> den får man ju efter att man jobbat in den, typiskt
<kodein> typ månaden efter avslutad anställning, åtminstone där jag jobbat utan semester
<coffe> Barre,  dock så är min dns igång nu ialf.  :)   bara försöka hitta varför jag saknar ett glue record.
<kodein> nu jobbar jag ju för staten istället, och vi har magiska semesterdagar istället för sådana man jobbar in
<coffe> Barre, err: Forbidden request: coffe.kylklamp.com
<Barre> coffe: kör en puppet agent --test --debug --trace
<coffe> err: Could not retrieve catalog from remote server: Error 403 on SERVER: Forbidden request: coffe.kylklamp.com.(192.168.1.9) access to /catalog/coffe.kylklamp.com. [find] authenticated  at line 52
<Barre> det är allt du får?
<coffe> Barre,  ja som är viktigt.
<Barre> coffe: hur ser din /etc/puppet/puppet.conf ut på maskinen som du försöker testa?
<coffe> Barre,  -> http://pastebin.com/ZcFkefL6
<Barre> coffe: njea.. ingen aning faktiskt..... :/
<Barre> coffe: förmodligen något med certen som strular p.g.a. namnbyten och sånt?
<Haffe> Tusan, hungrig igen.
<kodein> om du äter en veckoranson nu så borde du klara dig en vecka
<Haffe> Eller så går jag och äter.
<kodein> det borde finnas nån spruta med långsamma kolhydrater och leptin, så man slipper äta hela tiden
<Haffe> Förresten.
<Haffe> kodein: Mina tv-spelsterminalsproblem har löst sig.
<kodein> åhå
<Haffe> Jag hittade en 42" plasma i soporna, efter några bytta kondensatorer så fungerade den igen.
<Haffe> Jag hittade en 42" plasma till som jag återanvände foten från.
<kodein> tur att dina grannar är mindre händiga än du
<Haffe> Samt en 40" LCD som jag snodde väggmonteringskittet ifrån.
<Haffe> Jag har en hyffsad gissning på vad som är trasigt på den andra 42" plasman också.
<Haffe> Eyfinity på 3 42"are.
<Haffe> Det skulle vara något det.
<kodein> ja, fast upplösningen är väl de gamla vanliga två megapicklesarna?
<Haffe> Ja.
<kodein> 4st så får du ju 8K, åtminstone
<Haffe> 1368x720p.
<Haffe> 1280x720 förlåt.
<Haffe> Så det är 0.9 megapickels.
<kodein> jahau, 720p
<kodein> nåja, du får sätta upp det så att det ser ut som en kommandobrygga eller så
<Haffe> Vi hade lite funderingar på att sätta up en 42" i FOO för att snabbt kunna överblicka driftstatus på alla maskinerna.
<gecko> Jag har frågat förrut och skrev upp det. Men nu hittar jag inte kommandot igen. Hur listar jag dom IP-adresser som nyttjas i min router?
<gecko> I terminalen alltså
<Barre> gecko: är inte riktigt säker på vad du menar. men för att se den lokala router-tabellen i linux så är kommandot route kanske det du letar efter
<Barre> och som vanligt finns det givetvis fler sätt att få samma information i linux. netstat -rn
<Barre> ip list route
<gecko> Jag har just nu 2 datorer och 2 IP.cams. Och jag vill se vilka IP dom har
<gecko> Nä inte route eller ip list route
<Barre> gecko: är det dhcp leasing du är ute efter? vill du veta vilka ip adresser som delats ut (och till vem) av dhcp tjänsten som körs på din router?
<gecko> Nä
<Barre> då förstår jag inte vad du är ute efter
<gecko> Jag vill se vilka IP som använda av mina IP-cams
<Philip5> kena swecarp
<swecarp> kena philip
<Philip5> läget?
<swecarp> ok du då
<Philip5> samma. har precis varit ute och kutat en mil så jag eftersvettas och kollar på timelaps-foto från rymden
<Philip5> http://player.vimeo.com/video/45878034
<Philip5> lagom återhämtningssyssla
<swecarp> ok nu ska jag fixa lite
<Philip5> oki
<Barre> det förstår jag att du vill, men jag förstår inte hur du förväntas  ta reda på det.  Om du inte har det dokuemterat skulle jag gå tillväga på följande sätt (eftersom du inte använder dhcp och hårdkodat IP), 1) om du anget default gw på kameror så skulle jag på default-gw köra kommandot arp i hopp om att gw har den i arp-cache. 2) pinng hela subnet och se vilka adresser som svarar
<Barre> gecko: ^^
<gecko> Nja. Det var ett kommando som man skrev inom ett visst område med IP
<gecko> Fariken att jag ska vara så glö,sk
<gecko> Hur pingar jag hela?
<gecko> ping 192.168.0.*   ?
<gecko> Nä inte det
<coffe> Barre,  jag purgar allt å börjar om
<realubot> gecko: fping?
<realubot> gecko: Eller nmap?
<realubot> gecko: nmap -sP -PR 192.168.0.*
<realubot> eller något.
<gecko> Jo men jag får ingen lista
<gecko> han säger atta att det hittades ett gäng
<gecko> Bara att det
<gecko> Det måste vara något mer efter *
<gecko> Men nmap alltså
<realubot> sudo apt-get minne minnesanteckningar
<realubot> Åh, så glömde jag install
<gecko> realubot< Jag gjorde det. men nu har jag tappat bort anteckningen
<gecko> Baskat också
<realubot> gecko: Det är inte din nya trädgård du kryper omkring och påtar i utan ett ditt operativsystem. Skräpning!
<realubot> Vad nu skräpning betyder ...
<Philip5> Squarism: hur går det med spelandet då?
<Squarism> Philip5, hej!
<Squarism> Philip5, jofan. Inte har jag lagt av iafl
<Squarism> Philip5, level 11 som britt nu iafl
<Squarism> 10 i resten
<Squarism> i 2vs2 ska tilläggas
<Squarism> spelar ba 2vs2 automatch  nuförtiden
<Squarism> Själv då?
<Squarism> Spelar du något fortfarande?
<Philip5> Squarism: jag harvar ju fortfarande på level 7
<Philip5> 1v1
<Squarism> ah ok
<Philip5> jo jag brukar spela någon match om dagen
<Squarism> oh ok kul!
<Philip5> när jag har tråkigt i semestervädret
<Philip5> vi får köra en 2vs2 någon kväll
<Squarism> alla gånger
<spacebug-> yo!
<Squarism> kanske kan lära dig ett o annat knep
<Philip5> är britt din senste? jag kör mest amerikan nu
<Philip5> jo
<Squarism> Jag kör random hela tiden
<Philip5> aha
<Philip5> kör nästan aldrig tysk
<Squarism> men av ngn anledning är jag bäst på britter o sämst på amerikaner
<Squarism> PE är riktigt roliga
<Squarism> dom kan tydligt customizas mot både US o britts
<Squarism> vilket får dem att sticka ut lite kanske
<Squarism> I övrigt har jag sagt upp mig från mitt sthlms jobb o letar jobb i uppsala
<Philip5> hehe
<Philip5> jo jag brukar ha mest problem mot PE
<Philip5> ojdå. tröttnat på att pendla eller bara trött på jobbet i allmänhet?
<Squarism> förmodligen både och - men jag inbillar mig att det blir bättre i uppsala =D
<Squarism> Iafl är det så jag minns mina uppsalajobb
<Philip5> att pendla är jäkligt drygt i längden för det är en sådan tidstjuv
<Philip5> jag har också pendlat ett par år
<Philip5> skönt att slippa
<Squarism> Ja, det blir inte mkt liv kvar utöver arbetslivet
<Philip5> nä
<gecko> realubot<  Tala om rätt kommando nu istället för att skälla på mig
<spacebug-> gecko: lite googlande gav.   nmap -n -sP 192.168.0.0/24
<Barre> någon som kan köra en dig gargamel.nu +short ?
<spacebug-> Barre: 92.243.9.187
<Barre> spacebug-: tackar.
<spacebug-> så lite så
<realubot> gecko: Jag vet inte vad rätt kommando är. Vad försöker du göra, vad är avsikten?
<realubot> swecarp: En fågel viskade i mitt öra att du raderade 60GB bilder?
<gecko> realubot< Nu fick jag fram rätt IP till en av mina IP.cams
<realubot> swecarp: Om du inte hade installerat ett nytt system på partitionen hade det nog gått att rädda bilderna med ett forensic-verktyg och readonly på disken.
<realubot> gecko: Mr Surveillance.
<swecarp> realubot:  det stämmer ca 3000 bilder borta endel har jag kanske på diverse usb minnen
<realubot> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Surveillance
<Markk> Av misstag swecarp?
<gecko> realubot< Det är bara tjuvar och banditer i samhället så man måste skydda sig så gott det går
<swecarp> Markk:  japp såg inte upp instalerade en dist på fel hdd
<Markk> Ajdå.
<Markk> Har du börjat återskapa det?
<realubot> swecarp: Okej. Det finns program för att återskapa raderade filer men oftast så förutsätter det att platsen på hårddisken inte ha skrivits över med ny data, d.v.s. låt bli att använda disken och montera som read-only och försök återskapa bilder med ett forensic-verktyg.
<gecko> Nu ska jag ut och justera skärpa och vinkel
<Markk> Mm
<realubot> Dock så minskar nog chansen radikalt om du har installerat ett operativsystem på utrymmet på disken.
<swecarp> realubot:  testade photo rec det funkade inte kunde inte hitta någott
<realubot> swecarp: scalpel verkar vara ett populärt program för ändamålet.
<realubot> swecarp: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery/
<realubot> swecarp: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery/#Scalpel
<realubot> eller foremost.
<Screedo> god kväll
<spacebug-> einand: sover du fortfarande eller har du ett liv? ;)
<Screedo> spacebug-, fick du guidat ibm så han fick noip2 att fungera?
<spacebug-> Screedo: vet inte, tror det.. han dök inte upp mer sen så ..
<Screedo> ok
<kodein> han kommer tillbaks.
<kodein> det gör han alltid
<einand> spacebug-: var ute med båten
<David-A> Kunskapskanalen nyss kl 20:00-20:55, dokumentär om den första skrivbordsdatorn Olivetti Programma 101, repris fr februari, repris igen 29 juli, ska nog se den en tredje gång då, underground-projekt och stormaktspolitik.
<einand> David-A: finns på svtplay
<K350> David-A: Dra hem programmet :-)
<spacebug-> einand: ah ok ;)
<spacebug-> kan någon prova https://spacebug.se/ och kolla om jag fått till startssl
<einand> spacebug-: ser faktiskt ut som det
<spacebug-> gött
<einand> spacebug-: är det du på bilden?
<einand> https://spacebug.se/~pi
<spacebug-> Hehe ja det är jag. Nu kan du kolla http://spacebug.se/filer/el_1.mp4 och se mitt första test med optokopplare
<spacebug-> iofs är det samma strömkälla så jag kan ju inte va 100% säker på att det verkligen funkar men jag tror det
<einand> :)
<spacebug-> provkopplar lite i väntan på min "lab-pi" hehe
<David-A> Hittar den inte på svtplay (varken sök el senaste progr i kateg dokumentär)
<David-A> Men hittar den på urplay.se!
<K350> David-A: Kanske kommer lite senare efter att den har visats på TV
<K350> David-A: använd rtmpdump för att rippa från svt. Funkar klockrent  :-)
<David-A> K350: inte trivialt med argument för att rtmpdumpa urplay, men kommandoraden man får från http://pirateplay.se verkar funka utmärkt
<K350> David-A: Vad är det för kommandorad man får där?
<gecko> Mamma Mia vad mina ben värker. Värktabletter och en nödraket kanske hjälper
<K350> gecko: Tar du värktabletter för värk?
<einand> det verkar ju inte bättre ;)
<K350> lol
<gecko> K350< :)
<David-A> K350: gå till pirateplay.se, kopiera url:en till webbsidan med tv-programmet och den räknar ut adressen till strömmen och vilket program att ladda ner det med och visar en kommandorad
<Dynamit> spacebug- SSL funkar ja för jag kollade med min webläsare informationen och det stog att det var krypterat
<spacebug-> Dynamit: perfekt
<gecko> Så där. Nu är även platsen för min blivande fiskdamm med Japansk kojkarp säkrad
<gecko> Nu väntar jag bara på att grävaren ska komma.
<Dynamit> baa ska sätta fart lite till med http://www.homebrew.rar-network.se någon dag men vad tycker du om den just nu spacebug-?
<spacebug-> Dynamit: personligen hade jag loosat den svarta ramen och på nått sätt gjort sidan mer anpassad för vilken upplösning som helst alt centrerat den typ som facebook. Sen hade jag gärna sett att menyerna som är aktiva/åker ned är i nån mörkare blå istället för orange. Annars så...
<spacebug-> men som du ser på min sida så är jag verkligen ingen designer haha så ..ja
<einand> spacebug-: vad har du för lina hemma?
<spacebug-> fiber 100/10
<Dynamit> Får se hur det blir men som det verkar just nu så kommer homebrew kunna tas ner på 3 sätt 1 och 2 är ifrån två olika webservrar den 3 är via torrent protokollet
<Dynamit> Yes jag har snabbare nää nu ska vi inte vara sådan
<einand> spacebug-: jag har högre uppload än dig ;)
<spacebug-> hehe ok
<einand> Dynamit: vad har du i uppload
<Dynamit> 100
<einand> spacebug-: heter din katt isak?
<einand> Dynamit: ok, då har jag bara 30% av din upload :(
<einand> fast fördelen jag har är att jag har det nästan över allt ;)
<Dynamit> Vad tror du om den idén ha 3 olika alterativ som källa för att få ner filen användaren vill ha
<einand> Dynamit: verkar väldigt bra
<spacebug-> einand: hehe japp
<einand> https://spacebug.se/filer/nagasaki_arch.jpg
<einand> den gillar jag
<spacebug-> hehe
<David-A> :)
 * einand gillar sitt 4g 
<gecko> einand< Är du singel?
<einand> gecko: nej?
<gecko> einand< Himla tur. Jag blev lite orolig
<einand> gecko: ?
<gecko> einand< En ensam man med en katt lika med gayvarning :)
<swecarp> gecko:  hur har du det
<einand> gecko: jag har ingen katt
<gecko> swecarp< Jodå det fattas inga fel :)
<einand> gecko: därimot så har min tjej 3 katter
<gecko> einand<  Tack och lov för det :D
<swecarp> ska du bygga en dam gecko
<swecarp> ops damm
<gecko> swecarp< Jo det ska bli en fiskdamm med vattenfall
<einand> gecko: vad är det för fel med att vara gay, eller äga katter som man?
<swecarp> gecko:  tänk på att dom kanske inte klarar vinter så du bör ha någonstans att förvaradom inne
<gecko> einand< Jag tänker inte ge mig in i den diskussionen
<spacebug-> gecko: jag är ensam man med katt och är gay hehe så.. ;)
<spacebug-> du einand .. kan du läsa datasheets bra?
<einand> gecko: behöver inte bli en diskution, jag vill bara lära mig vad som är fel?
<einand> spacebug-: din katt hette Isak?
<spacebug-> einand: japp
<einand> spacebug-: lätt gissat
<gecko> swecarp<  Ja nog vet jag det. Inte första gången jag har en fiskdamm
<einand> är inte det lite gay att ha en fiskedam utan att fiska ur den?
<swecarp> ok jag känner en som har koikarp i halland han tasr in dom under bvintern
<gecko> swecarp< Jo jag tar in dom under vintern
<gecko> swecarp< Ett 600 liters akvarium
<X-Sleepy-X> Hur hade versionsnumren på Ubuntu sett ut om vi hade gått efter Mayakalendern?
<gecko> einand< Ett tips. det heter "fiskdamm" :)
<einand> gecko: precis
<gecko> Men min lilla hustru blir nog snart en fiskdam bara jag lyckats lära henne att hantera ett haspelspö
<einand> WARNING! DrGrov has joined the building
<DrGrov> einand: Jaha, en varning
<DrGrov> einand: NÃ¥got annat? :)
<einand> DrGrov: nädå <3
<DrGrov> Ok
<spacebug-> einand: när jag läser 4N25.pdf om min krets så står det en del min/typ/max värden. Är det för att tillverkare vet va det måste hålla sig inom för ramar när de tillverkar en krets av denna typ?
<einand> spacebug-: stämmer
<spacebug-> ok bra tack
 * Dynamit säger nu godnatt sov så gott Nu ska vi se om han drömmer så jäklit så han  vaknar av genomblöt kudde pga. allt drägel av jätte snabba grafikkort
<Haffe> Om en säger Geforce.
 * X-Sleepy-X testar
<X-Sleepy-X> Hmm
<X-Sleepy-X> åäö
<X-Sleepy-X> ser ni mina åäö?
<X-Sleepy-X> eller är det galet?
<kodein> ja, vi ser dina ???.
<X-Sleepy-X> lol
<X-Sleepy-X> blir det ??? eller åäö
<kodein> ;-)
<kodein> ja.
<X-Sleepy-X> vilket av dem?
<kodein> det senare
<X-Sleepy-X> kan du skriva åäö en gång?
<kodein> räksmörgås
<X-Sleepy-X> lol
<X-Sleepy-X> ser helt galet ut
<kodein> jag tycker det ser bra ut.
<X-Sleepy-X> får väl pilla lite
<X-Sleepy-X> ill be back
<K350> David-A: Aha, jag brukar göra det där manuellt själv annars
<David-A> K350: jag vet inte hur göra manuellt på urplay, har blivit krångligare på svtplay men klarar det ännu där
<einand> https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10150956434617997.421908.583277996&type=1&l=896fe3d84d
<einand> urplay är ju lättare, dom lirar ju opensource
<realubot> Skärp er nu annars blir ni bannade hela högen.
<kodein> ...
<spacebug-> aha jag har fastnat liiiite i datasheets och elektroniktänk.. herregud
<David-A> de e vel bra
<realubot> Det låter nördigt.
<einand> spacebug-: visst är det skoj
<spacebug-> det är nördigt och kan va bra så jag inte förstör nått men för en beroende som mig så vet jag inte
<spacebug-> einand: kan du förklara en sak? :)
<einand> spacebug-: ja du, om du frågar kanske jag kan förklara
<spacebug-> Om man kopplar som https://spacebug.se/filer/tr2.gif och säg att man ger optokopplaren sån in-ström att den kommer släppa igenom 1.7mA mellan C/E. Måste man då ha motstånd R2 om man vet att trasistorn/darlingtonen klarar 24V/1.7mA ?
<spacebug-> nu behöver ju just en darlington (som i bilden) inte alls mycket ström så det är ju bättre att allt drar mindre ström så klart, men jag tänker att det blir mycket komponenter om det ändå bara är ca 1.7mA det rör sig om
<einand> bör nog klara det
<spacebug-> ok
<einand> fast du skall nog ha moståndet ändå
<einand> för du vet inte
<David-A> spacebug: det kan påverka snabbheten på Q2 när den ska strypas (om du jobbar med megahertz)
<spacebug-> hum
<spacebug-> hur tänker man rent teoretiskt i det läget om man tar bort B2 och Q2 och alltså kopplar 24V genom opton och en transistor? R2 är ju statisk, 24V är ju fast spänning och jag har ju satt opton att släppa genom 1.7mA. Ändras spänningen och resistansen över opron då eller?
<David-A> spacebug: råförstärkning i transistorer kan variera rätt mycket (i detta fall D4), så R2 ger mer kontroll vad Q2 får
<einand> det förutsätter ju att du alltid har ren ström, vilket du aldrig har
<spacebug-> hum okey. Det va en lite nutsvävning i tankarna bara. Mitt verkliga fall är att jag ska koppla ungefär som bilden men byta ut Q2 mot en vanlig BC547 transitor och B2 mor en lysdio och motstånd i serie och 24V ska va 5V i stället
<spacebug-> ..och så ska jag lära mig skriva på tangentbordet :P
<David-A> spacebug: kanske darlingtonkoppla transistorn i D4 med Q2 då?
<David-A> då behövs inge motstånd R2
<David-A> fast dioden får lite lägre spänning
<spacebug-> det va precis min tanke
<spacebug-> tack för hjälpen David-A och einand
<einand> Man uppskattar att ca 50% av alla kvinnor och c:a 25% av alla män i västvärlden, lider av spindelfobi – i olika svårighetsgrader.
<spacebug-> vad är kriterierna för en fobi? Jag verkligen ogillar ormar starkt och springer om någon skulle ta fram en men samtidigt så om jag ser en liten snok fem meter bort på vägen så springer jag inte.. men jag går nog inte gärna närmare
<kodein> har du ångest över att vara rädd att se en orm när du går efter vägen?
<kodein> isf är det nog mer åt fobihållet. rädd kan man ju vara ändå
<spacebug-> nä det har jag inte
<David-A> wiki: fobi = överdriven el orimlig rädsla
<David-A> hjärnan har förprogrammerade tendenser att utveckla rädsla för vissa saker, t.ex ormar o spindlar. hörde exempel om liten flicka som lekte med orm på picknic o inte var rädd, klämde sig i bildörren på väg hem, och blev rädd för ormar
<David-A> om tiotusen år har barn medfödd räddsla för bilar kanske
<spacebug-> ah
<realubot> David-A: Tror jag inte. Det ligger nog längre tillbaka i tiden än 10 000 år.
<realubot> 10 000 år är väl inte så mycket i ett evolutionärt perspektiv?
<David-A> synd, om mer än 10000 år finns väl inte bilar, så då hinner vi inte utveckla det...
<realubot> Det är nog sant. Och om bilar finns om 10 000 år så finns nog inte jorden kvar p.g.a. växthuseffekten.
<realubot> Där fick jag till det men den intelligente irc:aren frågar sig hur bilar skulle kunna finnas om inte jorden finns kvar. Det hela verkar ju fullständigt motsägelsefullt.
<David-A> http://sv.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lista_över_fobier - Nomofobi och Tetrafobi är de på riktigt eller wikiklotter?
<realubot> Du kan väl ha fobi mot vad som helst men det klassas ju som generell fobi eller något. Ångestsyndrom.
<realubot> Och där dog kanalen ...
<realubot> :(
<realubot> Så blir det alltid när jag säger något. :(
<David-A> tänk positivt, alla kontemplerar det du sa
<realubot> Kontemplera, begrunda?
<David-A> t.ex
<realubot> Jo, det är nog så.
<David-A> Det finns inge namn på att få stress o ångest av reklam i radio o tv. Anuntarofobi?
<realubot> David-A: Intressant. Särskilt med tanke på att forkskarna talar om att ungdomar är stressade över att alltid vara anträffbara på mobilen m.m.
<David-A> Tog mindre än 10000 år, bara 10 år typ.
<David-A> Det måste vara starka grejer
<realubot> Nja, reaktionen är ju urgammal men utlösningsmekanismen gamml.
<realubot> *gammal
<realubot> Vad babblar jag om. Jag menar utlösningsmekanismen är ny,
<realubot> Nu pratar vi om något som är mer intressant. Ämne?
<einand> realubot: https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10150956538282997.421919.583277996&type=3&l=381a457a92
<realubot> einand: Du är duktig på att fotografera eller också är det en bra kamera eller en kombination av bra kamera och bra handlag med kameran.
<einand> spacebug-: dessa gjorde jag precis https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10150956538282997.421919.583277996&type=3&l=381a457a92
<einand> realubot: börjar bli duktig iaf
<einand> i detta fallet blev det bra bilder pga en bra assistent som höll ljuset åt mig
<realubot> Jag är lite småsugen på fotografering faktiskt.
<realubot> Jag har en Winblows 7 installation på en bärbar dator som har ett irriterande problem. Efter att ha installerat massor av grejer från tillverkarens sajt (drivrutiner m.m.) så kommer det upp en liten ikon som man måste klicka på innan man får upp den vanliga ikonen och lösenordsfältet när man startar Windows.
<realubot> Någon som känner igen detta?
<realubot> einand: Inte by:
<realubot> Det ska bara stå ditt namn på bilden.
<realubot> Det är som skolarbeten. Man skriver inte "Av:". Det gör man bara på lågstadiet.
<einand> här är dock en bild jag är nöjd med https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/268232_10150956597792997_1446417219_n.jpg
<einand> nu kan ni till och med sno mitt handflate avtryck
<realubot> Nja.
<realubot> Jo, den är ju detaljerad men inte så fin.
<realubot> Jag har det här problemet: http://forums.mydigitallife.info/threads/29638-Windows-7-username-and-password-start-up-screen-suddenly-small
<realubot> I Windows 7. Sjukt irriterande.
<realubot> Någon som känner igen det?
<einand> realubot: men det är ju säkerhetsgrej
<spacebug-> einand: gjorde?
<realubot> Det dök upp helt plötsligt när jag hade installerat massor av program från Asus webbsida med program, drivrutiner m.m. till datorn.
<realubot> einand: Säkrhetsgrej?
<einand> ja, så att ingen lurar dig, samt du har flera konton på maskinen
<realubot> einand: Så det är Microsoft som har skickat ut det kanske?
<realubot> einand: Jag har inte flera konton på maskinen.
<einand> tryck enter en extra gång, om du inte har några andra kontont
<einand> så svårt är det inte
<realubot> Nja, jag tycker det är irriterande och man undrar ju varför det dök upp helt plötsligt efter en omstart.
<spacebug-> einand: förresten, det jag beställde från electrokit kommer nog i senare idag. De skickade igår
<einand> spacebug-: najs
<realubot> Nu avinstallerar jag alla program från Asus ett och ett för att se om jag får tillbaka min gamla startup screen där man kom direkt till lösenordsfältet utan att gå vägen om en miniikon.
<spacebug-> mm fast jag har ju inte fått min andra rpi än. Hum.. vet inte om jag vågar leka tills dess.. om den pajjar. Det är ju min server ju hehe
<einand> spacebug-: ;)
<einand> spacebug-: är det den som servar websidorna?
<spacebug-> einand: yes
<einand> spacebug-: inte illa
<einand> spacebug-: då har vi båda en webserver som ligger på 3.5 - 5 watt ;)
<spacebug-> hehe
<spacebug-> hur går det med ditt potatisproject förresten?
<realubot> Frågan är hur många tusen besökare era webbservrar klarar?
<einand> spacebug-: glömde det självklart när jag var i affären
<spacebug-> realubot: hah den dagen jag är så intressant så ;)
<spacebug-> einand: typiskt
<spacebug-> vindkraftdriven då? Undra om det blåser tillräckligt på taket på kåken här hehe
<einand> spacebug-: det gör det garanterat
<realubot> "
<realubot> Youtube vill att kommentarerna på sajten framöver skrivs under med personens riktiga namn. Detta för att få bort näthatet.
<realubot> "
<spacebug-> det är bra
<einand> realubot: vart såg du det, står inte på min youtube
<realubot> Nja. Nackdelen är ju att om en snubbe slänger ur sig något förhastat när denne är 20 år så kommer personen att få äta upp det 10 år senare också.
<realubot> einand: http://www.dn.se/nyheter/varlden/youtube-vill-anvanda-riktiga-namn-i-kommentarer
 * spacebug- fick en fråga här om dagen av youtube om jag ville använda mitt riktiga namn eller mitt nick. Eller vad det en fråga? Kanke va en ruta med info bara om att det kommer bli så. Vet inte så noga
<einand> dock så vill jag att man skall kunna använda flera olika kanaler
<einand> på samma konto
<einand> varför får inte jag sådant :(
<einand> Youtube tvingar inte sina användare att använda sina fullständiga namn, men de gör sedan 29 juni ett tydligt ställningstagande om vart de vill att sajten ska vara på väg.
<einand> fast, kanske är för jag prösjar för mitt google konto, så google vet vem jag är fast jag är anonym
<realubot> Normalt glömmer man skitsnack men på Internet lever det kvar. Steget mellan tanke och publicering är på sätt och vis för kort för många människor.
<realubot> Det blir konstigt när folk får stå till svars för saker dom har skrivit i fyllan och villan för evigheter sedan.
<spacebug-> einand: gå in på youtube och klicka på ditt namn/username och sen youtube settings
<einand> vad skall jag se där?
<realubot> Dock tycker jag att Facebook-kommentarerna på Aftonbladet(?) är mer givande än anonyma kommentarer.
<einand> realubot: på aftonbladet kan jag skriva anonymt ;)
<realubot> Det blir liksom mer allvar när folk får stå för kommentarerna.
<einand> facebook har ju den funktionen
<realubot> Jaha.
<einand> realubot: skall visa dig
<realubot> Många använder inte funktionen utan man ser vem som har skrivit vad.
<einand> vad kan man kommentera
<einand> realubot: länka till en artikel man kan kommentera
<einand> har aftonbladet stängt av kommentarerna?
<spacebug-> einand: där kan du ställa in om du ska använda ditt nick eller riktiga namn
<einand> spacebug-: jag måste vara blind, för det syns då inte för mig
<spacebug-> hum
<einand> spacebug-: är det under overwiew?
<spacebug-> japp
<spacebug-> namn och sen bilden på dig om du har någon
<spacebug-> sen står mitt riktiga namn och brevid står (revert to username)
<spacebug-> om jag vill ändra tillbaka
<einand> http://pastebin.com/XvxJn3RZ
<einand> bara det jag har som val
<spacebug-> hum
<spacebug-> change där då?
<spacebug-> http://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20120723214415AA1bnDK
<einand> det är bara bilden
<einand> spacebug-: tror nog mer att det inte kommit till betalkonton ännu
<einand> brukar bara lite slöare där
<spacebug-> betalkonto?
<spacebug-> vad betalar du för?
<realubot> einand: Jag hittar ingen artikel som man får kommentara. Dom kanske har stängt av kommentarerna under semestern eller under natten? :S
<einand> realubot: jo precis
<einand> spacebug-: betalar för bättre funktioner, och högre uptime
<einand> spacebug-: och framför allt för att slippa googles reklam
<spacebug-> hum ok
<realubot> Reklamen slipper man väl med Adblock?
<einand> nja, viktigast är väl att jag och google har ett kontrakt på vad dom får göra med mina personuppgifter
<einand> så till skillnad från "vanlig" användare så kan jag i teorin stämma google om dom gör fel. (även om jag som individ inte kan det, så kan jag gå med i class action program och göradet)
#ubuntu-se 2012-07-25
<einand> google har gått över till google mail nu
<David-A> javascript kan sätta mitt clipboard. kan javascript läsa mitt clipboard och skicka till en sajt?
<realubot> Bra fråga.
<realubot> David-A: Som standard har väl inte JavaScript rätt att sätta clipboard?
<realubot> "By default, JavaScript is not allowed to read or set your clipboard data for security and privacy reasons. "
<realubot> http://kb.mozillazine.org/Granting_JavaScript_access_to_the_clipboard
<David-A> Har sett en sajt där normal copy (select text) nåt lagt till en header typ "från sajtnamn: "i clipboarden. det gick både sätta o läsa i IE, valbart. det står om flash när man googlar
<realubot> Är det verkligen så att Firefox inte tillåter JavaScript att sätta clipboard? Hur kommer det sig då att man det går att klicka på copy to clipboard buttons och grejer?
 * Krawlezt är riktigt nöjd över sin Twitter profil!
<realubot> Krawlezt: Länka då.
<Krawlezt> https://twitter.com/Krawlezt
<realubot> David-A: Låter allvarligt att en sajt har möjlighet att läsa av clipboard. :(
<einand> Krawlezt: länka
<Krawlezt> realubot einand: https://twitter.com/Krawlezt
<David-A> realubot: Visst är det allvarligt om det är så. Har bara sett att de kan skriva clipboard. (Och har läst att IE och FF kan sättas att tillåta läsning, och om osynlig flash för att läsa)
<realubot> Twitch. :)
<realubot> Det har jag adrig hört talas om. Det märks att man inte är hemma i spelbranschen.
<realubot> David-A: Osynlig Flash för att läsa.
<David-A> Vid bankärenden har jag personnummer i clipboard, men inte lösenord. Ibland adresser till porrsajter i clipboard jag tycker borde vara privat.
<realubot> Framförallt har man inte koll på vad man har från en stund till en annan i clipboard.
<realubot> Jag använder ju Parcellite. Jag hoppas man kan lita på att Parcellite inte laddar upp innehållet i urklippshanteraren. :S
<einand> David-A: jag själv hittade ett intressant säkerhetshål så man kan läsa wifi lösenordet på alla tomsoms routrar från vilken websida som helst.
<einand> David-A: dvs alla telias smarta modem
<realubot> Skrämmande.
<einand> realubot: om du vill testa om buggen finns, ger du denna länken till dina kompisar
<einand> http://192.168.1.1/cgi/b/_wli_/cfg/?be=0&l0=4&l1=1&name=WLAN
<einand> om dom kan läsa lösenordet där, kan även jag det
<einand> eller tja websidan
<David-A> einand: ljusa hattar brukar meddela tillverkaren och ge dem några månader innan de publicerar. hur gör du?
<einand> David-A: beror på hur dom behanldar mig, rappoterat till telia ett par gånger men dom sket i allt så jag brukar släppa det offentligt med en gång
<einand> som hämnd
<David-A> hämnd är bra. eller nja. straff är bra! så
<einand> jo, straff är det väl
<einand> jag stör mig så grymt på telias säkerhetstänk
<einand> eller snarare brist på det
<Krawlezt> realubot: Har det kommit några nya distros sedan Ubuntu 12.04?
<einand> för dig som inte har telias smarta modem, så ser det ut så här, krävs ingen inloggning alls om man sitter på lan:et utan man blir automatiskt admin http://imgur.com/DqD1O
<epzil0n> Ubuntu 12.04 Gnome Shell Remix :P
<realubot> Nu har jag hittat programmet som strular till Windows startup screen.
<realubot> Tror jag ...
<realubot> einand: På lanet ja, men om du inte sitter på lanet då?
<einand> realubot: om du sitter på lanet och jag ger dig en länk, och du klickar på den
<realubot> Krawlezt: Jag vet inte. Jag har inte koll på alla distar som kommer ut.
<einand> så sitter din webläsare på lanet, och skickar uppgifterna till mig
<realubot> einand: Jo, men om du inte sitter på lanet. Går det att läsa lösenordet över Internet?
<Krawlezt> Har en 128GB 72000RPM HDD som ska användas till Linux
<realubot> einand: Ja ja, nu är jag med.
<Krawlezt> os: Windows 7 Ultimate, SP1  –  uptime: 1d 6h 41m 52s
<einand> realubot: ja
<realubot> Man kanske skulle satsa på webbutveckling.
<Krawlezt> låååntråkigt
<realubot> Krawlezt: webbutveckling?
<Krawlezt> Mhm
<realubot> Krawlezt: Varför?
<Krawlezt> Tycker du
<Krawlezt> Tycker det*
<realubot> Vad är det som är långtråkigt?
<Krawlezt> Man kodar och kodar, sen är man klar.
<realubot> Det gör man väl med all programmering?
<Krawlezt> Har man en sida att koda åt något, så kanske det är roligt.
<realubot> Lär man sig HTML5 så kommer man ju kunna använda det för att bygga appar till Mozillas nya smartphone OS Firefox OS eller vad det heter.
<einand> Original Install Date:     2012-07-02, 10:52:19
<einand> System Boot Time:          2012-07-22, 10:21:34
<realubot> Vad är det med det?
<realubot> Krawlezt: Du var ju inne på webbutveckling innan. Har du övergivit det?
<realubot> spacebug-: Ta en kaffe nu och var som en man.
<David-A> korrigering: verkar som moderna browsers och flash är gjorda att inte tillåta sajt att kopiera clipboard, av säkerhetsskäl. "zeroclipboard" bara för att sätta clipboard, inte läsa.
<Krawlezt> realubot: Ingen insperation längre
<realubot> Krawlezt: Vad ska du satsa på då då?
<realubot> David-A: Det låter ju bra.
<Krawlezt> Ingen aning
<realubot> Ok.
<realubot> Vad ska man bli när man blir stor? Det är den stora frågan.
<David-A> realubot: ja, det är bra, förutsatt att det inte finns buggar i muren (och det tror jag det finns fast det går inte att googla dem)
<David-A> En ville bli 7-barnspappa, efter 2 barn ångra han sej. http://www.svtplay.se/klipp/184140/gomorron-sverige-adoptivbarn-med-sarskilda-behov
<einand> https://developers.google.com/speed/docs/insights/
<Krawlezt> Godmorgon!
<Kraw> Sover alla?
<Barre_> morrn morrn
<rogst> morgon
<phnom> Morrn
<Barre> MyISAM eller InnoDB? eller kanske en mix?
<coffe> me just love it :)
<coffe> Barre,  pinget
<Barre> coffe: ponget
<Krawlezt> Godmorgon
<coffe> Barre,  framgång :) kolla min host
<Barre> coffe: du har fått reversed att fungera.. grattis =)
<Barre> Krawlezt: morrn omrrn
<Krawlezt> Känner mig gammal
<Krawlezt> Älder kanske det heter, eventuellt sliten.
<coffe> Barre,  tack .
<Barre> Krawlezt: kan det vara så att du fyller år idag? =)
<Krawlezt> Nej nej, det var länge sedan
<Barre> du är bara sliten m.a.o...
<Krawlezt> Jag har dygnat, d.v.s. inte sovit inatt och planerar att vara vaken hela dagen och kvällen.
<Krawlezt> Men är trött nu, det är ovanligt.
<Barre> jag har så grymma problem med MySQL idag så jag är påväg att slänga ut skiten...
<Krawlezt> Tror jag håller på att bli gammal.
<gecko> 18 år? :)
<coffe> Barre,  vad är problemet ?
<Barre> http://pastebin.com/U3XKtPfn
<Barre> varför kan jag inte sätta CURRENT_TIMESTAMP som default value?
<Barre> det var inget... jag är så jävla trött på mig själv...
<Barre> det skall självklart inte var tabelltyp datetime, utan timestamp som tabelltyp =)
<Barre> ibland måste man förklara felet för någon för att se det själv
<Krawlezt> :D
<Krawlezt> Någon som har testat en e-IPS skärm
<Krawlezt> Observera e't
<coffe> Barre,  japps :) glad jag kunde hjälpa :)
<coffe> Barre,  sedan föredrar jag datetime så kan man låta mysql göra räknandet
<kodein> ja
<kodein> det är hundens testiklar.
<kodein> biets knän
<kodein> kattens morrhår
<Krawlezt> Nej, nu får det vara nog. Krawlezt vill leka i Linux!
<gecko> Dagens första uppdrag irl. Åka och köpa en gasolgrill.
<coffe> Barre, testade installra puppet från början. funkar inte ändå
<Barre> coffe: då gör du nått fel, allternativt så har inte puppet "purgat" ordentligt. eftersom en del kataloger inte är tomma när du kör purge så raderas de inte heller utan man får radera dessa manuellt..
<coffe> Barre,  jag gissar det är något med mina namn
<amelia> coffe: gick det bra med loopia och dns?
<coffe> amelia,  /whois coffe :) :)
<coffe> amelia,  tack för hjälpen :)
<Barre> amelia!!!
<Barre> tjenis
<Barre> coffe: det är inte så att puppet enbart lyssnar på ipv4 och klienten försöker ansluta med ipv6 då?
 * Barre skjuter från höften...
<coffe> Barre,  ändarade i auth.  tog bort $1 skrev in * på catalog raden
<Krawlezt> NÃ¥gon som har testat Mageia?
<kodein> då har man utfört arbete idag, då.
<coffe> Barre,  tydligen så i auth .. så anv den någon vatiabel, och där kommer inte mitt hostname med i
<coffe> någon som vet hur man kan få sin maskin att välja ipv6 över ipv4 ?
<amelia> coffe: nice
<amelia> hej Barre!
<amelia> Barre: när bjuder du mig på lunch? :)
<Barre> amelia: när jag är tbx fårn semestern kanske =)
<amelia> Barre: det tycker jag.
<amelia> Barre: jag vill faktiskt ha en Barre-kram. :)
<amelia> var så längesedan sist nu när du inte bara hoppar på mig på jobbet längre.
<coffe> Barre,  funkar nu .  även med ipv6 only
<Barre> \o/
<Barre> coffe: whohoo
<coffe> Barre,  frågan är varför variabel $1 inte fungerar samt jag har ett fel på min node..  antar det är syntax fel
<coffe> node coffe.kylklamp.com inherits  default  är denna rätt ?
<Krawlezt> http://pastebin.com/XrkgJVUX
<Krawlezt> Vilka resultat jag får med min HDD!
<Barre> coffe: jo, och sen brackets {    }   och i mellan dessa brackets specar du vilka moduler som är specifika för coffe.kylklamp.com
<Krawlezt> http://www.komplett.se/k/ki.aspx?sku=756803
<Krawlezt> NÃ¥got att ha?
<Haffe> Den fungerar säkert.
<Haffe> Om den är bra, det är en annan fråga.
<Krawlezt> Dom har 12timmars rea, kanske ska fynda
<Haffe> Tre barnarbetare från bangladesh att ha som trädgårdsprydnader?
<Krawlezt> Har redan
<Barre> om jag vill att default värdet av en kolumn i MySQL skall byggas med hjälp av data i en annan kolumn, hur gör jag då?
<Barre> s/default värdet/defaultvärdet/
<kodein> trigger som override:ar insert
<kodein> om nu myskul klarar sånt. jag vet att oracle gör det, men det är ju egentligen inte snyggt.
<Barre> kodein: jag såg det, trigger är det som behövs.. orkar dock inte med det, får se till att jag gör korrekta inserts istället =)
<bamsefar> Barre: Ska du inte byta till en riktig databas?
<Barre> bamsefar: nej
<bamsefar> Barre: Men, du lagrar ju inte data på disketter, varför göra det i MySQL då? :)
<Barre> bamsefar: och med riktig databas menar du.... what?
<bamsefar> Barre: Postgresql
<Barre> bamsefar: jag orkar inte, jag har lagt ner ååååår på att lära mig vääääldigt lite om mysql.. har inte tid att fixa om allt till postgresql. kanske i ett senare liv =)
<bamsefar> Okej :)
<Krawlezt> bamsefar: Kasta hit en Dota2 nyckel! :)
<bamsefar> Krawlezt: En vad?
<Krawlezt> Dota2 key
<bamsefar> Krawlezt: Vad fan är det?
<Krawlezt> Vänta, du är inte den jag tänker på.
<Krawlezt> Tänker på en annan bamsefar, tror jag :o
<kodein> there can be only one
<bamsefar> There can be only wan.
<kodein> there can obi wan
<madbear> beer can
<kodein> madbeercan
<madbear> kodeintekan
<einand> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=_jtAnlejBs4
<Haffe> JAg känner mig trygg i övertygelsen om att alla här arbetar hårt på sitt arbete.
<einand> Haffe: inte jag, en vecka kvar på semestern
<coffe> Barre,  hur går det för dig å ditt hemma nätverk då ?
<kodein> arbetar du på lunchen med?
<Barre> coffe: det går framåt. Håller på att bygga om min mailhantering just nu.. men de flesta hemsidorna ligger på min nya miljö nu (hoppas jag).
<coffe> Barre,  jag ska sätta upp min epost server nu
<coffe> förslag på epost server att anv ?
<Barre> coffe: jag sätter upp en postfix/dovecot/amavis-new/clamav/spamassassin/roundcube/maia-mailguard lösning.
<coffe> Barre,  jag ska bara ha en för att testa
<coffe> någon med en ipv6 mail server som kan testa skicka mig ett mail ?
<coffe> andol : ping
<djdingo14> Hmm.
<djdingo14> Fy faaaaan vad svårt det är att hitta en vettig dator i dessas dagar.
<djdingo14> Nu menar jag alltså INTE en bärbar utan en s.k. "desktop" som egentligen hette "tower" förut.
<coffe> dell säljer masor
<Haffe> Ok, scriptgurus jag har en utmaning till er.
<djdingo14> Ja, men de är väldigt dyra på sina fetare maskiner.
<Haffe> Jag har en pdf med 20 ark i.
<djdingo14> Om man vill ha mer än 4 GB RAM kostar det skjortan hos Dell av någon anledning.
<Markk> Bygg en egen.
<coffe> djdingo14,  köp extra minne sen då
<djdingo14> Efter de hårdvaruhelveten jag varit med om mellan åren 2000 och 2010 vill jag inte gärna bygga en dator någonsin igen.
<Haffe> Jag vill ta ut varje sida ur pdfen, skala om varje sida till att vara 2x3.5" samt sätta ihop alla de udda sidorna till ett ark och alla de jämmna till ett ark.
<Haffe> Vad behöver jag?
<Markk> Mycket tid och en sax.
<djdingo14> Faktiskt kul.
<coffe> djdingo14,  dell anv kingston .. så köp med 2gb och köp sedan minnet löst.
<djdingo14> Hmm...
<djdingo14> Har just nu en Dell. Otroligt ren innuti efter 1.5+ års drift och har vad jag minns aldrig startat om sig själv eller gjort skumma saker p.g.a. hårdvara, förutom att drivrutinerna till grafikkortet (som är Intel-något, on-board) är riktigt sunkiga. Men är väl inte Dells fel, förstås.
<djdingo14> Dock har den enbart VGA-utgång, max 4 GB RAM o.s.v.
<djdingo14> Och hårddisken känns som att de inte utvecklats på minst ett decennie i hastighet.
<djdingo14> Det känns ofta som att hårddisken är flaskhalsen i allting.
<Haffe> djdingo14: Har du hört talas om fast tillstånds disk?
<djdingo14> Ja... SSD.
<djdingo14> Men de är så dyra så att man måste ha enbart OS:et på den och sedan allt annat på en mekanisk, och då uppstår en rad problem.
<djdingo14> Aldrig haft en riktigt bra dator, inser jag nu.
<djdingo14> Väldigt svårt att avgöra hur mycket el den kommer sluka och hur högljudd den är.
<morten77_> djdingo14: du köper väl moderkort m separat och stoppar in i din gamla låda ?
<djdingo14> morten77_: Nej... det blir alltid samma sak.
<djdingo14> Full med damm, opålitlig, överhettad, startar om sig själv, helvete, svordomar...
<morten77_> ouch
<Haffe> Nu tror jag att jag har löst en del av mitt problem iallafall.
 * realubot är intresserad av Googles nya surfplatta Nexus 7.
 * X-Sleepy-X ler
<X-Sleepy-X> å
<X-Sleepy-X> nu fungerar iaf å ä ö
<X-Sleepy-X> eller?
 * X-Sleepy-X refererar till frågan ställd igår kväll
<Markk> X-Sleepy-X: Skriv: .åäö
<spacebug-> Hum.. varför kan aldrig praktik och teori va samma sak?
<X-Sleepy-X> .åäö
<Sphaero> X-Sleepy-X: Du använder nog UTF-8 (Testa .sayaao)
<Markk> Perfa :)
<X-Sleepy-X> :)
<Markk> .raw part #ubuntu-se
<Haffe> För att vi för det mesta i teorin sysslar med förenklingar som är mer eller mindre orealistiska.
<spacebug-> så är det nog
<spacebug-> eller så är det min okunskap som gör att min teori är fel från början
<X-Sleepy-X> Markk: Jag kör irssi på burken hemma och har inte ändrat något där men med min laptop blev åäö fel igår och idag från en annan dator blir det rätt, alltså samma irssi...
 * X-Sleepy-X fick en aha
<X-Sleepy-X> nu vet jag felet
<X-Sleepy-X> jag har ju inte ställt in utf-8 i putty på laptopen
<X-Sleepy-X> gtg
<X-Sleepy-X> bbl
<djdingo14> Varken Dustin eller Komplett har några vettiga datorer. Märkligt. Blir troligen en fet Dell, men det känns som att man betalar mycket mer än det är värt. Usch.
<Haffe> Vad var det för fel på kompletts maskiner?
<djdingo14> Det liksom... fanns inget som såg vettigt ut. Och deras specifikationer var så flummigt skrivna att man undrar om de ens vill ha kunder alls.
<einand>  allts, i rasberrys föråd finns ndis packet, är det verkligen så att man kan lira windows drivare på en arm cpu genom det?
<andol> coffe: Pong
<andol> coffe: Jo, min utgående SMTP fixar IPv6.
<gecko> Snälla sol vill du lysa så vi alla slipper frysa
<djdingo14> Nej, för fan. Inte mer sol.
<djdingo14> Vidriga sol.
<Sven9> Hej allesammans, tänkte fråga er alla om någon av er någonsin migrerat en mail server, vi använder för närvarande en zimbra 6 mail server och vi har satt upp en zimbra 7 på en helt annan server, tanken är nu att jag ska använda imapsync dock så failar jag hur jag än bär mig åt :(
<Sven9> tycker det borde gå tämligen smärtfritt att kunna migrera användare domännamn kopplade mot ldap, personers inkorgar samt deras användar konton o pw's
<djdingo14> Simba 7 suger. Man kör med Pumbaa 8 istället.
<Sven9> djdingo14: mmm väldigt kul... verkligen
<defektz> vilken värme....
<andol> Sven9: Nu vet jag iofs inte hur Zimbra hänger ihop, men är det inte lättare att kopiera Maildir/mbox direkt på filsystemsbasis?
<Sven9> andol: kanske går.. problemet är att gamla mailserver = zimbra 6.0.6 nya = 7.2.0
<Sven9> andol: http://wiki.zimbra.com/wiki/Zimbra_to_Zimbra_Migration
<djdingo14> Zumba är annars något man inte bör spendera pengar på.
<Sven9> djdingo14: Tur då att vi kör open source varianten...
<djdingo14> :S
<andol> Sven9: Ok, i sådant fall gäller den inledande satsen, att jag inte vet hur just Zimbra specifikt hänger ihop.
<Sven9> tror inte de går att flytta på filsystembasis..
<Sven9> är ju ldap användare etc
<Sven9> massa mailboxar osv
<Sven9> deras nuvarande mail som finns där
 * realubot har stora problem med att installera nVidia Hybrid-drivrutin i Windows 7.
<realubot> Det är inte bara i Linux som hybrid-grafik ställer till problem.
<Screedo> godkväll
<coffe> andol lust tests maila coffe@kylklamp.com ?
<Barre> coffe: jag testade att skicka iväg ett mail, men det gick via ipv4, antar att du vill testa ipv6?
<Barre> coffe: btw.. min redirect till dig kan sluta att fungera nästa vecka :/
<gecko> Nu börjar det likna något på verandan inför sommarens festligheter. Ska bara skaffa passande syhinkar. http://img14.imageshack.us/img14/6360/20120725191208.png
<gecko> *spyhinkar
<coffe> Barre,  ja , du kommer nog få tillbaka det :)  ok  temporärt elller för evigt ?
<Barre> vet inte riktigt hur permanent det blir coffe, förhoppningsvis temporärt, men det kan vara permanent
<coffe> Barre,  okey. låter alvarligt.. vad har hänt ?
<swecarp> gecko:  har du laddat upp med vargtass nu till alla partyn det blir på alltanen
<gecko> swecarp< Nä det är för svaga grejor :)
<swecarp> gecko:  chatau de dunk kanske
<gecko> swecarp< Jag har fått tag på tvättsprit. 96 %
<Barre> coffe: inget har hänt, annat än att jag håller på att avveckla mina befintliga servers och konsoliderar till min nya miljö. Det beror på hur jag orkar implemetera redirect i min nya mail-miljö...
<coffe> Barre,  okey,  då får jag se om jag kan svänga över den till mig å fixa ipv4 stöd oxå
<coffe> tydligen kan inte gmail skicka mail till ipv6 only :)
<swecarp> gecko:  har värmen kommit till er
<swecarp> Philip5:  kena
<Sven9> Nån som har koll på migrering zimbra 6.0.6 > zimbra 7.2.0 ?
<Sven9> har nämligen problem här med imapsync att synka folks imap mailboxar
<Philip5> kena swecarp
<Philip5> swecarp: görs?
<Sven9> From imap server [10.0.1.4] port [993] user [matte@elino.se]
<Sven9> To   imap server [10.0.1.12] port [993] user [mathem@elinofied.se]
<Sven9> Banner: * OK IMAP4 ready
<Sven9> Host 10.0.1.4 says it has NO CAPABILITY for AUTHENTICATE LOGIN
<Sven9> Error login: [10.0.1.4] with user [matte@elino.se] auth [LOGIN]: 2 NO LOGIN failed
<Sven9> Error login: [10.0.1.4] with user [matte@elino.se] auth [LOGIN]: 2 NO LOGIN failed
<swecarp> sitter och fixar till datorn efter mitt stora misstag
<coffe> Barre,  men då kanske du kan tipsa mig om hur man fångar in alla övriga adresser till ett alias ?
<Sven9> fastän man enablat cleartext login på Imap på gamla samt nya mailen suck
<gecko> swecarp< Jodå. Det är otroliga +15
<swecarp> gecko:  vi hadde +34 i solväggen kl 16,00
<Philip5> swecarp: installerade en konstig dist?!?! ;P
<gecko> swecarp< Hm. Du ska då alltid vara värst :)
<swecarp> nej men jag instalerade på fel hd så jag raderade allt på den bla 3000 bilder
 * Philip5 dricker trocadero som väcker barnaminnen....
<Philip5> swecarp: shit!
<swecarp> japp det sa jag med fast med enaninge hårdare ord
<gecko> Philip5< Krymper pillenicken?
<Philip5> swecarp: kör du något foto recovering tool för att se om du kan rädda några bilder?
<Philip5> gecko: skulle den det?
<gecko> Philip5< Det väcte bardomsminnen skrev du
<Philip5> vet inte om det är så det brukar vara när jag minns barndomen men
<gecko> Du får kolla upp detta och återkomma
<Philip5> kan använda dig som försökskanin
<swecarp> Philip5:  ja men det gick inte fixa då jag hadde instalerat  disten över tyvär
<gecko> Jag har ingen trocadera
<Philip5> swecarp: men tar disten upp hela paritionen??
<gecko> swecarp< Om du använder rätt verktyg så kan du återställa även om du har installerar sedan
<Philip5> swecarp: bara för att den är formaterad så försvinner inte alla data
<gecko> swecarp< Just nu så sitter jag i "fel" dator så jag kan inte tala om vad programmet heter. Har använt det själv för en bekant. Fick tillbaka ca 75 %
<gecko> Men det tar lite tid
<Philip5> och man ska röra partitionen så lite som möjligt efter "olyckan"
<Philip5> inte starta på den och sånt som gör att det skrivs mer på den
<gecko> swecarp< Och dom hade installerat XP och tagit bort allt
<gecko> Tusentals med bilder och dokument försvann
<gecko> Det tog nästan 48 timmar för att bli klar
<Philip5> einand: jag köpte mig ett nytt objektiv idag. 200mm f2.8 :D
<Philip5> einand: fast du drömmer ju om värre telezoomar
<gecko> programmet letar nämligen nera på segmentnivå
<einand> Philip5: slutat drömma
<swecarp> jag testade photorec gecko
<Barre> coffe: med ett "catch all" alias.. vad kör du för smtp?
<einand> Philip5: vad gick det på?
<gecko> swecarp< Ok. Det var inte det jag nyttjade
<swecarp> ok
<Philip5> einand: köpte ett nikon 80-200/2.8 som är riktigt prisvärt men lite äldre av D-modell
<einand> aha , ok
<Philip5> einand: begagnat i bra skick för 5500 kr
<Philip5> einand: ett sånt här: http://www.kenrockwell.com/nikon/80200.htm
<einand> jag gillar inte begagnade saker
<einand> men ser sött ut
<swecarp> gecko:  kan du kolla  vad det hette och medela mig
<Philip5> inte jag heller men det här måste annars importeras
<gecko> swecarp< Jag ska kolla senare vad  det heter
<gecko> swecarp< Sitter lite fel till just nu
<einand> Philip5: då är det hugget som stuket
<einand> Philip5: så, har du någon blid knäppt med det?
<Philip5> jupp men det var ett prima exemplar jag kom över
<Philip5> nä jag kom precis hem efter att ha köpt det i sthlm
<einand> Philip5: jag funderar på Nikons nya d600 om den är så bra som rykterna säger
<Philip5> köpte också en manfrotto monopod
<Philip5> jag är också nyfiken på d600 vad den kommer erbjuda
<Philip5> får nog veta i september
<einand> lite besviken på http://nikonhacker.com/ verkar som dom stannat upp
<realubot> gecko: foremost?
<realubot> gecko: scalpel?
<gecko> realubot< ? Va
<Philip5> einand: har inte följt det där alls
<realubot> gecko: Verktyget du använde när du återskapade förlorade filer?
<realubot> Hette det så?
<realubot> foremost eller scalpel?
<gecko> realubot< Aha. Nä inte det heller
<einand> Philip5: följde det tätt i början, men så blev jag sur på en av utvecklarna, så sluta jag.
<realubot> Ok.
<Philip5> åhå
<einand> Philip5: http://nikonhacker.com/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=53
<swecarp> fasen photrec har hittat nästan 1000 jpg bilder
<Philip5> swecarp: du ser, helt kört är det inte
<swecarp> en tredjedel av disken är genom sökt
<swecarp> hoppas att det är mina bilder och inte andra bilder
<Philip5> hehe, ego :D
<einand> jag försöker lära min dator att göra backup av mina bilder över rsync
<swecarp> Philip5:  http://wstaw.org/m/2012/07/25/plasma-desktopWf1967.png
<einand> sunet dog precis
<einand> 2012 april 01/20120401-171344.JPG 4788914 100%   61.69MB/s
<einand> suck
<einand> seg lina idag :(
<coffe> Barre,  såg du min fråga om syntaxen på  inherits i puppet ?
<swecarp> Berxwedan:  kena
<Berxwedan> swecarp: kena
<Berxwedan> swecarp: så photorec hjälpte trots allt.
<Berxwedan> swecarp: det var nog för att du installera mageia återigen på rätt hårddisk.
<Berxwedan> swecarp: linux rocks :).
<swecarp> yepp kollade i filerna lite den har lagt upp endel
<Berxwedan> swecarp: skönt skönt.
<Barre> coffe. nope. den missade jG
<coffe> Barre,  gjort om lite nu .. får ser om jag fick i ordning det
<einand> skall man åka och handla nu, så man slipper göra det på söndag
<gecko> einand< Storhandlar du inför helgen på Statoil?
<coobra> en riktig man gör det
<gecko> Det är ju väldigt ekonomiskt
<coobra> ähh
<gecko> Men har man inga krav på produkternas kvalitet och pris så lär det väl gå bra
<swecarp> photorec vilket programm hittar alla filer på en hd som är formaterad ny dist instalerad och formaterad engång till
<gecko> Och riktiga män köper mat där det är billigast så det blir pengar över till mer dataprylar
<gecko> swecarp< Du för mess när jag kommit på rätt plats
<Dynamit> baa det får bli den 17'e så jag kan ha dubbla trippel nand i X360S min och RGH-JTAG till minst en av NAND minnerna
<David-A> swecarp: 1) var det en fråga? 2) INGET program hittar ALLA filer efter formattering + installation + formattering igen
<gecko> Fel
<Dynamit> eller trippel NAND kommer ju att införskaffa snart men ska låta en kompis göra jobbet för en mindre peng. för att han vet verkligen vad som ska göras till skillnad ifrån mig
<gecko> Men därimot är det inte säkert att alla filer går att använda
<swecarp> David-A:  den kanske inte ghittar alla men väldigt många av dom som var viktiga för mig
<Berxwedan> gecko: tjenis gubbtok.
<David-A> swecarp: det finns flera program https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery och sök äv ubuntu-se.org forum
<Berxwedan> nice med nytt nick
<Berxwedan> David-A: välkommen :).
<Berxwedan> ubuntu-se.org är väldigt bra :P
<gecko> swecarp< Om du kan hejda kamelerna lite så kommer du att få ett svar
<David-A> swecarp: de flesta program letar efter rester som kan finnas i block som inte skrivits över än, de vet inte vad filerna hette, så mycket efterarbete. testdisk känner till filsystem och kan återställa filnamn, men tror det får jobbigt när så mycket är förstört
<gecko> Berxwedan< Varför byter du nick så ofta pojkspoling?
<Berxwedan> gecko: Berxwedan är så vackert ord.
<Berxwedan> :)
<gecko> Berxwedan< Ok
<swecarp> David-A:  photorec är en del av testdisk
<Berxwedan> David-A: nja du har delvis fel.
<Berxwedan> testdisk återskapar partitioner man tagit bort eller "förlorats".
<Berxwedan> photorec söker igenom filer och förhoppningsvis återställer dessa
<swecarp> men namnen är inte rätt Berxwedan
<Berxwedan> swecarp: :) det får du leva med.
<swecarp> japp men hoppas att all data i bilderna finns kvar
<David-A> swecarp: nyckelord "hoppas"
<Berxwedan> "chansen" är stor att en hel del återskapas, chansen blir mindre för varje formatering dock.
<Berxwedan> så swecarp är rätt så :) säkrad
<David-A> varje ny formattering (med samma fs) förstör ungefär samma block, det som minskar chansen mest är "installationen" som skrivit flera gigabyte med filer på diskytan.
<Berxwedan> David-A: med formatering :) menar jag nyinstallation
<David-A> ok
<Berxwedan> :) kanske beror på att jag alltid brukar manuellt pilla vid nyinstallation
<Berxwedan> så vävar jag in formatering i steget installation
 * spacebug- har en snäll katt som klöser sönder mitt två veckor gamla tangentbord :/
<coobra> haha
<coobra> spacebug-: HAHAHAH
<spacebug-> hehe
<coobra> köp nyttt
<coobra> låt din katt få leka
<spacebug-> jag köpte ju som sagt nyss nytt ..men det får ju bli igen
<Berxwedan> spacebug-: :) lär din katt hyfs.. dra honom/henne på svansen
<Berxwedan> hjälper det inte, så finns det säkert någon rest. någonstans i världen som kan använda henne som huvudrätt :P
<coobra> spacebug-: jöp ett i stål
<Haffe> Get det gamla till katten.
<spacebug-> nu håller jag på att göra en temporär Raspberry Pi-låda oxå..
<coobra> hehe
 * Berxwedan nu har man skrivit klart för idag hos ubuntu-se.org.
<Berxwedan> spacebug-: :P kom ihåg mitt tips.
<spacebug-> Berxwedan: japp tack hehe
<djdingo14> Hur mycket pengar tror ni det kostar i elförbrukning att ha igång en hemma-AC-grunka i ett mindre lägenhetsrum per 24 timmar?
<djdingo14> Alltså, är det 0.1 öre eller 1 kr eller t.o.m. 10 kr?
<Berxwedan> djdingo14: 1 miljon kr
<Berxwedan> :P ne, djdingo14 jag bara skämtar.
<Berxwedan> eller gör jag :)?
 * Berxwedan ingen som tycker att jag är rolig. snyft. :P
<David-A> hur många watt drar hemma-AC-grunkan? (och var ÄR en hemma-AC-grunka?)
<djdingo14> http://www.elgiganten.se/product/hem-hushall/klimat/MPA9KWRN/matsui-aircondition-mpa9kwrn
<djdingo14> Typ en sådan.
<djdingo14> Sjukt jobbigt att det ska vara nödvändigt med sådant där.
<djdingo14> Låter tydligen mycket också.
<djdingo14> Jag orkar inte med den här olidliga värmen. Kan inte tänka. Kan inte andas.
<David-A> djdingo14: vilken jobbig sida, kräver javascript för att följa länken till specen. så hur många watt, please?
<djdingo14> Ja, usch för JavaScript. Sådana nymodigheter som tror att de kan komma här och komma efter bara 17 år.
<djdingo14> "Effekt förbrukning (watt) 	 1 200"
<gecko> Hm. bara för jag har släpat kroppen till "rätt" dator så har carpen gett upp.
<David-A> djdingo14: elpris i kr/kWh, effekt i Watt, tid i timmar, pris i kr: pris=elpris/1000*effekt*tid, exempel effekt=1200, pris=0.40, tid=24 --> pris=ungefär som en läskburk
<gecko> Programmet som jag nyttjade för att återställa filer från en formaterad/installerad hdd heter Recuva
<David-A> per dygn
<gecko> Går att köra via Wine
<Berxwedan> gecko: :) det är för win.
<gecko> Läs
<Berxwedan> gecko: ja, gubbtok, jag förstår väl att du körde den mha wine :P.
<gecko> Berxwedan<  precis
<gecko> Men det blir massor av filer att gå igenom då den hätar tillbaka allt
<gecko> *hämtar
<Haffe> Hest?
<Berxwedan> gecko: jepp. photorec gör samma sak och då slipper man wine och exe-tramset
<gecko> Men det som är bra är att man kan välja mellan Bilder/video/dokument
<gecko> Berxwedan< Visst. men det funkar inte
<Berxwedan> gecko: ju då, det är bara du som inte vet :P.
<gecko> Berxwedan< Nädå. Swecarp vet
<gecko> Han har nämligen provat
<Berxwedan> gecko: hmm hur svårt kan photorec vara? sudo photorec och så följer man text-baserade frågorna. done.
<Berxwedan> gecko: photorec har ju återskapat hans filer.
<gecko> Berxwedan< Fråga inte mig. Men swecarp lyckades då inte med photorec
<Berxwedan> gecko: han har nog inte uppdaterat dig om :) hans photorec äventyr.
<Berxwedan> den fungerar :).
 * David-A undrar vad som händer när man skriver /me i chatten
<Berxwedan> David-A: :) grattis du svarade på din egna fråga
<gecko> Berxwedan< Ok. Men han skrev att det inte gick
<Barre> men.. nu ändrades alla min färger på skärmen..
<Barre> var det bara för att David-A skreb /me
<Berxwedan> gecko: när gjorde han det?
<Barre> nu vet du vad som händer David-A
<gecko> Berxwedan< Tidigare ikväll
 * David-A gillar vad han ser att /me gör
<Berxwedan> gecko: 21:32 skrev han att det fungera :).
<gecko> Berxwedan< Ok
<Berxwedan> gecko: viktiga var att ni båda gubbtok lyckades återskapa era "förlorade" filer :P.
<gecko> Berxwedan< varför ville han då ha namnet på programmet som jag nyttjade. Då det inte funkade med photorec
<Berxwedan> gecko: :) kolla pm.
<gecko> Berxwedan< Och så var det inte mina filer utan en bekants dator som jag fixade till
<gecko> Men nu är det hög tid för sängen. Ska upp klockan 7 och tvätta bilen
<Berxwedan> gecko: sovgott gubbtok. ta hand om dig själv och frugan.
<gecko> Berxwedan< Vi höres junior :)
<Berxwedan> :) jepp
<coffe> Barre,  e du fortfarande vaken ?
<David-A> nyss i Kunskapskanalen kl 22.00-22.55 "Sampla, scratcha, stjäla", Repris från 22 juli, står inget om fler repriser. Finns i svtplay 27 dar till. Eng titel "Copyright Criminals"
<djdingo14> David-A: Så... ungefär 300 kr i månaden enbart i drift för AC:n då?
<realubot> gecko: Berxwedan Sluta bråka grabbar.
<Berxwedan> realubot: gubbtok gick och la sig. vi bråkar inte :). det skulle jag aldrig göra med gecko.
<realubot> einand: Ryck upp dig.
<David-A> djdingo14: vad koster elen? år 2007 verkar det som jag betala 125 öre/kWh -> AC kostar 1080kr/mån, kan det stämma? måste vara mycket lägre nu, snälla!
<djdingo14> Alltså... det är ju helt olidligt att vistas här. Och detta är för i helvete SVERIGE, som stereotypiskt ska vara en jävla nordpol med igloos och skit.
<djdingo14> Jag har på allvar svårt att tänka och andas i den här miljön (Stockholm, lägenhet).
<djdingo14> Tänk hur det är i Spanien eller i Mexico m.m. Mardröm.
<djdingo14> Jag förstår inte att hyreshus inte har någon form av intern AC?
<djdingo14> Luftslussar som fläktar alla lägenheter?
<David-A> djdingo14: se till att det finns mycket träd i staden. asfalt/betong ökar tempen med några grader jmf med landet. växtlighet jämnar ut tempraturen.
<djdingo14> Ja... finns en hel del träd här omkring. Inte innerstaden.
<djdingo14> Men även nu på natten/kvällen med fönstret öppet... kommer liksom inte in kall luft och den varma stannar här inne.
<einand> realubot: vad har jag nu gjort?
<einand> David-A: Elen har gått upp rejält i pris sedan 2007, säkert 30-40%
<David-A> djdingo14: på natten är en fläkt vid ett fönster som ger tvärdrag bra. se till att det är tyst fläkt. på dan får man vara på kontor el skola
<djdingo14> Funderar att hyra ett sådant där hyrkontor bara för att få AC på dagarna.
<djdingo14> Gå dit varje dag, sitta där, gå hem och sova.
<djdingo14> Fast kanske billigare att skaffa själv trots allt.
<David-A> :) Ska du ha datorn o teven på kontoret el hemma?
<djdingo14> :S
<djdingo14> Kollar aldrig på TV längre, men bärbara datorer är värdelösa... så det är ett problem, ja.
<djdingo14> Samt att då man färdas till och från kontoret blir man ju ändå genomsvettig.
<einand> jag slängde ut tv:n när os börja, blev så irriterad på att svt ängar en helt kanal åt skiten
<einand> ett tips annars är att bygga en källare under jord
<djdingo14> Ja, det SVT ägnar sig åt i vanliga fall är ju *sååå* mycket bättre. ;)
<David-A> Ser inte bättre ut, verkar som jag betalar ca 130 öre för elkraft+skatt, sen tillkommer elnät rörlig del med minst 20 öre -> AC kostar minst 1300 kr/mån (hypotetiskt, har ingen AC)
<djdingo14> Hmm. Bygga källare kan bli knepigt.
<djdingo14> Säljer de sådana där amerikanska fläktar i Sverige som är fyrkantiga och stora men platta som vrålar fram luft och tar liten plats?
<David-A> djdingo14: har du dubbla grafikkort som drar lika mycket el som en spisplattan på full effekt? då får du skylla dej själv :)
<einand> David-A: hur kraftig AC kör du isf?
<David-A> djdingo14: du ska inte ha fläkt som "vrålar". en vanlig normalstor bordsfläkt vid ett fönster duger, så luft cirkulerar ut-in-ut (inte cirkulera luft inne in-in-in), och att den är tyst. funkar på natten när det är svalt ute. prisklass 99kr - några hundra kr.
<David-A> einand: djdingo14 nämnde 1200 watt (räknar 24h/dygn vilket är lite pessimistiskt, men pessismsm är bra)
 * David-A säger med dvorak kan man tala om sitt lösenord och de kan ändå inte logga in
<einand> David-A: fast den drar ju aldrig 1200watt konstant, isf hade ju lägenheten vart iskall
<David-A> einand: djdingo nämnde 24 tim, hen vill väl ha det iskallt :)
<realubot> einand: Du är passiv.
<einand> realubot: nej, jag har bara annat för mig än att vakta denna kanalen
<einand> http://www.aftonbladet.se/nyheter/article15162556.ab
<einand> realubot: vad har du nu gjort http://www.gp.se/nyheter/molndalharryda/1.1013042-brand-pa-gamla-papyrus
<einand> http://www.idg.se/2.1085/1.458570/windows-8-appar-far-provotid
<djdingo14> Hen?!
<djdingo14> Jag är absolut inget hen-missfoster.
<realubot> einand: Det där är ju gamla nyheter du kommer med.
<David-A> djdingo14: hen är en grammatisk konstruktion så man slipper skriva "han/hon" ungefär som det könlösa ordet "barn" gör att man slipper skriva "pojke/flicka".
<djdingo14> Använd "denne" istället för påhittade PK-äckelord.
<David-A> djdingo14: är inte "denne" maskulin av "denna"?
<spacebug-> hädar jag om jag beställer ett appletangentbord?
<coffe> Barre,  ping
<David-A> djdingo14: "hen" är inget äckelord, det är ett mycket bra och praktiskt ord inlånat fr finska. tro inte bloggare som tror att det inte är en grammatisk sak (pronomen) utan innebär könlöshet i objektet självt.
<djdingo14> spacebug-: Det är väl i så fall den hårdvara som inte ens Apple-människor beställer från Apple? Men du gör det trots icke-Apple-dator?
<spacebug-> djdingo14: vad jag läser om den så får den typ högst betyg på massa siter, men jag vet inte
<djdingo14> David-A: Dess potential som användbart ord har förbrukats totalt av alla ultrafeministiska antisvenska så kallade "journalister"s korståg.
<David-A> spacebug: är det mera katt-säkert eller ergonomiskt, eller bara snyggt?
<spacebug-> David-A: lite av varje tror jag. Nu kollar jag på ett "Cherry Strait"
<Berxwedan> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=MTE0NjM
<Berxwedan> att valve släpper steam för linux kommer nog gynna oss icke-spelnörd
<Berxwedan> då det lär få fart på grafikkort drivrutin biten en hel del
<Berxwedan> :)
<David-A> djdingo14: vad i hela världen har du fått "ultrafeministiska" och "antisvenska" från? har du läst deras bloggar, eller har du läst motsidans boggar om vad de vill att du ska tycka om deras bloggar? Jag har inte läst några bloggar, men läst hört lite debatter i tv o tidningar. De som varit mot "hen" verkar ha haft rätt idiotiska argument. Vad har du för argument förutom invektiv?
<djdingo14> Hela hen-grejen är bara en del av deras vansinne. Du behöver öppna ögonen.
<Berxwedan> hen-grej?
<djdingo14> Läs på lite: http://www.nationell.nu/ http://doldfakta.wordpress.com/ http://radiolansman.nu/ http://plainboards.com/!Sverige/
<saba> Apropå vansinne eller vad ville han säga? ;-)
<Berxwedan> är djdingo en rasist?
<saba> Berxwedan: förmodligen mest förvirrad
<Berxwedan> saba: verkar så. har ej följt diskussionen.
<David-A> Berxwedan: man hoppas nästan han inte tror på det där utan bara trollar
<Berxwedan> David-A: som sagt jag loggade nog in i slutet av er diskussion.
<David-A> Berxwedan: jag skrev "hen" i neutral betydelse 00:06 och diskutionen slutade med rasisitiska länkar 00:49
<Berxwedan> David-A: okej. töntigt av djdingo14.
<Berxwedan> :) jag skulle ta det som stavfel och inte brytt mig
<Berxwedan> David-A: bäst är nog ignorera sådana typer bara.
<saba> Berxwedan: http://sv.wikipedia.org/wiki/K%C3%B6nsneutrala_pronomen :-)
<David-A> Berxwedan: visste inte att hen var en "sån typ" förrens efter kollat länkarna, och då hade hen loggat ut
<Berxwedan> saba: coolt.
<David-A> I kina har man gjort tvärtom, gått från "他" (hen) till "他" (oftast han) (samma symbol som tidigare hen) och "她" (hon).
<saba> David-A: intressant, vet du något närmare om varför?
<David-A> saba: enl wiki-artikeln länkad ovan: "Denna språkreform var del av en moderniseringsrörelse, och tog därför sitt mönster från europeiska språk." latinska språk har t.ex. plural "studentos" for bara män, "studentos" (samma) för män+kvinnor och "studentas" för bara kvinnor. man ville väl att kvinnor skulle underordnas på samma sätt i kinesiska
<saba> lönar sig aldrig att kopiera.
<David-A> det MÅSTE löna sig att kopiera
<David-A> aha, du menar språkreformen
<dodel> Hejsan! Jag undrar om det ar latt att installera ubuntu pa mina 2 stycken raid diskar. Dom ena ar pa 40 gb och jag har tva stycken. Just nu kor jag live cd.
<dodel> Fungerar denna manual_ http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-x2rZe2Z9as
<dodel> Jag Vet inte vad som menas med RAID 0 array
<dodel> Dock vet jag att aray raknar fron 0
<David-A> dodel: Olika RAID-typer förklaras i wikipedia-artikeln för RAID.
<coffe> dodel,  nej de bör inte vara svårt.
<David-A> dodel: vet inte om videomanualen funkar, använder inte raid själv. ska du dual-boota? har du data som måsta sparas? om inte, prova följ videon bara!
<dodel> JAG har en fraga om ubuntu. Vi sager att jag tanker spela ett spel t.ex Half-life 2 Epicode 3. Tror ni att det skulle kunna ga med linux"
<dodel> Jag har fatt lite saker av en kompis. En hel serverdator fron 2002. 4 gb ram och 340 gb hdd osv. Men den har PCI kontrollerkort som det gar en raid fran. Den raiden har tva stycken diskar. DOm vill jag installera pa
<dodel> Jag testade Windows XP PRO att installera, men fick bara bluesreeen vid SETUP. Den hade sakert inte stod for denna hardvara
<dodel> Jag vet inte heller hur man bootar fron RAID
#ubuntu-se 2012-07-26
<dodel> Ingen som har nagon aning@
<dodel> Visar den har manualen det jag menar eller ar jag helt ute https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID
<coffe> dodel,  om den har raidkort i sig så lär de inte vara ettt problem med ubuntu ..  kan ju alltid testa med livecd  och sedan kolla i filutforskaren om du ser disken där
<dodel> Jag har raidkort och den kanner av det coffe
<dodel> men ska jag bara installera pa en raid do. Jag ser ju tva stycken raid diskar nar jag installerar pa live cdn
<coffe> dodel,  startar du installen  och den hittar din disk så ska de inte vara några problem alls.
<dodel> ska skicka en bild coffe
<coffe> dodel,  då får du i bios på den kolla om det är äkta raid eller sån fejk raid.  för är det fakeraid så måste du anv mjukvaruraid
<coffe> dodel,  jag är på väg i säng här
<dodel> http://i45.tinypic.com/k0kdpz.png
<dodel> Det ar en akta raid. Jag kan se den pa datorburken
<coffe> dodel,  ser ut som mjukvaruraid.. så du får ladda det.
<coffe> vnc via mobil.verkar fungera
<gecko> Äntligen morgon  så man kan göra lite nytta.
<gecko> Solen skiner. men den lär upphöra med det iom att jag kliver utanför dörren.
<gecko> Uppdrag nr1. Åka och tvätta bilen 07:00
<gecko> Jag tänkte tanken att gå ut lite. Och nu är solen borta. Tack Gud.
<Krawlezt> Godmorgon!
<realubot> God morgon Krawie!
<Barre> morrn morrn
<Krawlezt> realubot: Snart, har jag beställt lite s.k gaming gear! :)
<Screedo> god morgon
<Barre> vet någon ett bra och enkelt sätt att kontrollera spam- och virus filter på mailservern?
<Screedo> ingen aning, sorry, men en liten fråga som berör ämnet, är det svårt att sätta upp en mail server på ubuntu, har aldrig satt upp en mail server.
<kodein> vilken gnu/linuxdistribution det är är väldigt sekundärt i sådana fall, utan det är ju mest själva grejen att sätta upp en mailserver då
<Screedo> jo, har du iofs rätt i.
<kodein> och det kan variera i svårighetsgrad beroende på vilken lösning man väljer, och vad exakt man vill göra
<kodein> men t.ex. postfix som MTA och dovecot för imap och pop är _hyfsat_ enkelt att sätta upp nåt grundläggande med
<Screedo> ok, det är hemma jag skall ha det, så det är bara ett par användare, men hade varit bra om vi hade kunnat boka olika saker i varandras kalendrar samt ha kontaker osv. Är mest för att det hade varit rolit att ha det hemma.
<Screedo> sedan är ju Barres fråga vldigt relavant, då man flyttar hem allt från det webbhotel man har idag och får se till allt sådant själv.
<kodein> jajust. amavis, spamassassin och procmail
<Screedo> kodein, vet du någon bra guide för att sätta upp det med de program du nämnde?
<Haffe> letmegooglethatforyou.com
<kodein> nej, egentligen inte, men jag antar att det finns några
<Barre> Screedo: du kan läsa mina anteckningar när jag är klar. sätter upp en postfix/dovecot/amavis-new/spamassassin/clamd/imapproxy/roundcube/maia-mailguard med mysql som backend för virtual users/domains
<kodein> inget mailman?!
<Barre> nope
<Screedo> hade varit snällt av dig kodein.
<realubot> kodein: Vad är gaming gear?
<realubot> kodein: Äsch.
<kodein> realubot: ingen jävla aning
<realubot> kodein: Det var till Krawletz.
<kodein> realubot: fråga honom istället för mig då
<realubot> Det går inte. Han har loggat ut.
<realubot> Frågan går över till dig.
<kodein> realubot: /msg memoserv help
<realubot> Det verkar inte finnas några passivt kylda nätagg på prisjakt längre. Håller inte dessa måttet eller varför har dom utgått ur sortimentet?
<realubot> kodein: MemoServ verkar ju smidigt att känna till.
<kodein> ja, det var därför jag tipsade om det.
<realubot> Just D.
<Barre> \o/
<kodein> relalalaxa
<Barre> nu är det bara maia kvar att konfigurera.....
<coffe> andol,  tack :)
<realubot> Helt passivt (tyst) kylt nätagg. Någon?
<realubot> Det verkar som om nätaggen har utgått ur IT-butikernas sortiment.
<Barre> coffe: har du fått allt att fungera? jag kör inte etckeeper själv..
<realubot> Ska man behöva fråga i ##hardware ...
<coffe> Barre,  ja  det har jag ..    etckeeper är bäst.    fick även igång att lägga till en rad eller ta bort en rad från en config fil.
<Barre> får kolla lite på etckeeper då... men det blir ett senare projekt
<madbear> realubot: wzup dawg
<coffe> Barre,  alla mina maskiner får nu  så man söker i bash_history med pilarna   , och jag sprider ett eget alias till alla
<realubot> madbear: Jo då. Lite trött men annars är det lugnt. Själv då?
<madbear> samma!
<madbear> ska du ha ett tyst nätagg säger du?
<Kimmen_> realubot: vad ska det driva för system?
<realubot> Kimmen: Ett modernt system. i5/i7.
<realubot> Kimmen: Det är oklart för jag har inte tänkt förverkliga detta nu men jag pejlar läget. Tanken är att det ska vara bra hårdvara. Till en ganska kraftfull stationär hemdator.
<Kimmen> isf tycker jag du ska lägga de pengar ett passivt kylt nätagg skulle kostat på ett högkvalitets nätagg istället
<Kimmen> 80+ silver/guld
<Kimmen> ett sånt nätagg ökar nog inte ljudnivån märkbart på en ganska kraftfull stationär dator
<realubot> Kimmen: Jag tycker nätaggen låter för mycket. Ett halvt passivt kylt nätagg där fläkten går igång på en viss load är en kompromiss men inte ett nätagg med en fläkt som går helta tiden. Det duger inte.
<realubot> *hela
<realubot> Jo då. Här är nätaggen: http://www.prisjakt.nu/kategori.php?l=s90787209&cols=774,5620,1870&o=lokal_rank#prodlista
<realubot> Det här är nätaggregat för dom hårda grabbarna: http://www.seasonicusa.com/NEW_X-series_Fanless.htm
<realubot> Fläktlös.
<realubot> Ljudlös.
<realubot> Inget surr som förstör upplevelsen av Ubuntus startljud.
<kodein> hur fick de tyst på spolar och kondingar?
<realubot> Dom sa till dom att hålla käften helt enkelt. Svårare än så var det inte.
<Kimmen> men utan brumm och högfrekvent pip hur vet man då att prylarna funkar som dom ska?
<realubot> Anders Borg verkar ha snubblat på arbetslinjen:
<realubot> "I juni i år var 465 000 personer, 8,8 procent av arbetskraften, arbetslösa, enligt Statistiska centralbyrån (SCB). Motsvarande månad i fjol var 458 000 personer, 8,8 procent, öppet arbetslösa."
<madbear> realubot: ska du inte ha några stora fläktar i burken då?
<madbear> jag har ju en billig vattenkylare i denna nu, riktigt nöjd
<coffe> Barre,  lite kul pilla med puppet nu :)
<einand> så, nu är man på tåget
<einand> realubot: nu kan jag terorisera dig i flera minuter
<Dynamit> Sådär nu ska man se om man kommer på en bra idé för hemsidan som egentligen borde tagit 1 timme att göra vettig men pga. brist i fantasi så har det tagit mycket längre tid
<Barre> coffe: sköj... själv är jag mer eller mindre klar med min mail-setup.. hade lite problem med att få maia att fungera som jag ville.. men nu är det nästan precis som jag vill =)
<coffe> Barre,  bra.  läste din blogg igåer ..  ska nog ta å ändra block storlek på en av mina diskar.
<Dynamit> Skulle vilja ha så att det är enkelt att länka till 2 olika källor genom att tala om att denna fil ska vara bifogad i denna artikel och de 2 olika källorna ska funka som spegling av varandra så belastningen kan fördelas så egentligen borde det ju vara dum enkelt att göra en sådan lösning
<Dynamit> torrent som tredje källa är ju enkelt fixat för har redan modul för det så det är bara att jag talar om att det ska lista torrent filerna på hemsidan
<bamsefar> Dynamit: $mirrors = array("mirror1", "mirror2"); $mirror = time()%2; print_download_url($mirrors[$mirror]);
<bamsefar> Typ
<bamsefar> Borde ge ganska jämn belastning på de två speglarna.
<Dynamit> Ja och jag använder Joomla som CMS bas så det borde inte vara svårt att hitta
<bamsefar> Eeek
<Dynamit> är för lat för att göra egen CMS lösning
<coffe> Philip5,  aka mr ipv4
<coffe> anv en lastbalanserare och sedan rsync
 * Barre tycker det är bra med restore-tester. Det är nämligen då jag ser att jag inte tagit backup på maildata :-/
<defektz>  
<coffe> Barre,  hoppas då du har servern kvar :)
<defektz> einand: åker du tåg igen ?
<defektz> einand: Jag är ledig idag :)
<Barre> coffe: självklar
<Philip5> coffe: hehe, precis
<einand> defektz: japp, är i halmstad nu, så snart helsingborg
<Philip5> coffe: jag är så old school vettu
<defektz> einand: finns det internet på tågen ännu?
<einand> defektz: ingen aning
<einand> defektz: kör på mitt egna oavsätt
<defektz> einand: det e väl bäst :)
<coffe> Barre,  lycka till då
<Barre> coffe: det är ju därför man gör tester, så man hittar eventuella problem.. så tack =)
<Barre> coffe: två av mina maildomäner är flyttade till nya infrastrukturen, skall vänta några dagar för att se att allt fungerar som det är tänkt innan jag flyttar de mest aktiva maildomänerna.. så hitintills har allt flytit på ganska bra
<coffe> Barre,  gött :)  jag vet inte hur jag ska lösa mitt mailproblem .. då jag inte har stabil ipv4 address å portar där är spärrade
<coffe> Barre, vad tror du är bästa i/o sheduler för en kvm host ?
<bamsefar> coffe: Du kan ha en smtp-host på en typ vps eller så.
<coffe> bamsefar,  ja, men jag har inget :) och ända den ska göra är skicka vidare all mail till en annan address
<realubot> Hur är det nu med Clonezilla? Image-filen blir lika stor som innehållet på hårddisken men kräver en lika stor partition för återställning? Eller blir image-filen lika stor som använt + ledigt utrymme på hårddisken som klonas?
<Philip5> rätt intressant nyhet: http://arstechnica.com/gaming/2012/07/steams-newell-windows-8-catastrophe-driving-valve-to-embrace-linux/
<realubot> madbear: No fans. Inga fläktar.
<realubot> Min nästa stationära dator ska vara TYST.
<morten771> min dator har sin egen fanclub....
<madbear> realubot: jag har en tyst men den har några stora fläktar
<madbear> men vattenkylning låter oxå...
<morten771> nä man skulle ha en dator med bara heatpipes och hela utsidan av datorn som kylfläns
<Screedo> artict har kommit med en vattenkylning till grafikkort, sedan finns det redan vattenkylning till cpu.
<Screedo> en 240gb ssd så behöver man ingen extra lgringsdisk i datorn. :D
<Screedo> lagringsdisk*
<ola8395> hej , jag behöver hjälp med mitt trådlösa kort , jag har ställt frågan tidigare och fått vägledning men inte fått det att funka bra , det är någon slags konflikt mellan olika drivrutiner , jag vill ge det en chans igen nu ,  den verkar byta mellan 2 drivrutiner vid uppstart och den ena e mycket långsammare än den andra , jag vill vara säker på att uppkopplingen är snabb , och just nu så hittar inte network-manager n
<ola8395> ågon trådlös drivrutin alls
<realubot> Vad är det om är så speciellt med Steam? Det verkar ju mest vara skitspel på sajten.
<realubot> madbear: Ingen vattenkylning. Bara kylflänsar.
<realubot> En saftig till prollen och passivt kylt nätagg/grafikkort. Om man ens behöver ett grafikkort.
<madbear> nej det behöver man inte
<einand> ok, då har man lärt sig att rpi är dålig för rsync
<realubot> How come för dålig för rsync?
<realubot> madbear: Jag vet ju att man inte behöver det för en kontorsdator men för film kanske det är bra?
<einand> förlångsam cpu, så checksum begräsningen tar längre tid än att överföra filerna
<realubot> Ok.
<realubot> Och då ballar rsync ur eller räcker det att man väntar in checksum-beräkningen?
<einand> nä, bara långsamt
<einand> inget värre än det
<einand> tregmine/minecraft/creative/creative/region/r.815.789.mca 139264 100%   14.76MB/s    0:00:00 (xfer#14012, to-check=4233/19935)
<einand> går aströgt
<Barre> coffe: io scheduler för gästerna är deadline eller noop (själv kör jag noop), och för värden skulle jag giss på deadline
<Barre> coffe: pm
<Barre> coffe: vilken io scheduler du bör ha på v'rden beror på vad du har för hårdvara och vad du har för last....
<ola8395> hej , jag har försökt och försökt olika lösningar för att få  ubuntu att välja rätt drivrutin för mitt trådlösa kort men det händer hela tiden samma sak efter en stund att den byter drivrutin i bakgrunden och uppkopplingen blir långsammare , detta problemer händer inte med windows på denna dator, hjälp någon ?
<morten771> ola8395: kanske nån i engelska #ubuntu har koll på trådlösa nätverksskort
<ola8395> morten771: jag önskade det men inget svar där på ett bra tag
<Barre> skriv gärna vilket trådlöstnätverkskort, datormodell och ubuntu version det gäller, kanske någon har ett svar eller har svart-bälte i googling ser det och kommenterar snart...
<rogst> ola8395: borde väl räcka att svartlista den dåliga drivrutinen ?
<ola8395> rogst: i och med att jag är nybörjare och inte vet vilken det är så vill jag inte ställa till med något , men kan jag få vägledning med att på ett enkelt sätt ge er hårdvaruinformation och ni  avgör hur ja ska göra så skulle j
<ola8395> oj
<ola8395> jag är lite som en chimpans vid tangentbord , behöver träna :D
<morten771> :-)
<rogst> ola8395: hur ser du att den byter drivrutin ?
<morten771> tja det finns väl nått kommando för att få upp vad nätverkskortet heter... finns det inget grafisk program i ubuntu för att lista hårdvaran föresten? som 'Enhetshanteraren' i windows?
<Haffe> morten771: Pröva lshw-gui
<ola8395> rogst: för uppkopplingen kommer upp i 7 mb/s(vilket den gör jämt i windows) precis när jag aktiverat den med jockey sen slöas den ner efter ett tag , så nåt har ju hänt
<morten771> ah jag hittade lshw-gtk när jag letade i synaptic ska testa den sen
<ola8395> testar lshw-gtk nu jag med :)
<ola8395> verkar inte starta :S , prövar med sysinfo , så postar jag på pastebin sen så ni kan titta på min spec
<rogst> ola8395: om du kör lspci
<rogst> så letar du reda på nätverkskortet i listan
<rogst> och noterar siffrorna i början
<rogst> sen skriver du lspci -v -s 00:19
<rogst> byt ut siffrorna till dina
<rogst> så ser du vilken Kernel driver som används
<ola8395> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1111956/
<ola8395> där e output
<rogst> ola8395: vad kör du för läge på det trådlösa nätverket 802.11n eller 802.11g ?
<ola8395> rogst: det vet jag inte :/
<rogst> ola8395: okej.. om du testar att kolla drivrutinen före och efter det börjar gå segt så kan du utesluta att den skulle byta drivrutin
<ola8395> rogst: jag är lite trög i huvet , hur menar du ?
<rogst> du sa innan att du trodde den byter drivrutin
<rogst> om du kör lspci commandot kan du se "Kernel driver in use: wl" före och efter nätverket går segt
<rogst> eller menar du att de går segt hela tiden i linux jämfört med windows
<ola8395> rogst: den ligger på 1 mb/s , ska tillägga att jag följde en guide och använde dessa kommandon: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ och nu så  meddelar iaf jockey att drivrutinen som den rekommenderar är aktiverad och används , tidigare kunde den visa olika , men det verkar vara fel drivrutin eftersom internet kommer upp i 1 mb/s och jag ska få upp till 10 mb/s som i windows :)
<ola8395> oops http://paste.ubuntu.com/1111974/ ska det vara
<rogst> innan du körde guiden hur var hastigheten då ?
<realubot> Jag hittar ingen vettig information på Clonezilla. Om jag har en hdd på 500GB måste jag då ta backup på ledigt och upptaget utrymme på disken eller går det att ta backup enbart på utnyttjat utrymme?
<rogst> realubot: den tar bara använt utrymme i backupen
<ola8395> rogst: den var först 7 mb/s , o sen efter en omstart så var den nere på 1 mb/s och slöare
<ola8395> rogst: men det verkar vara wl som används , ska jag kanske blaclista wl och unblacklista någon av de andra från kommandorna jag hittade ?
<rogst> ola8395: vad var orsaken att du körde kommandona för att byta drivrutin från första början ?
<ola8395> rogst: att hastigheten radikalt sänktes efter en omstart och att jag vill inte mitt trådlösa nätverk ska vara långsamt
<ola8395> rogst: men jag kan ju bara unblacklista modulerna som jag blacklistade
<rogst> ja
<rogst> det verkade ju funka bättre än w1 drivrutinen
<ola8395> kan pröva o ta bort d andra blaclistade o bara lägga till "blacklist wl"
<ola8395> startar om nu o ser vad som händer
<rogst> okej
<realubot> rogst: Ok. Men partitionen man lägger tillbaka backupen på måste vara lika stor som originalet? Right?
<rogst> realubot: jag har för min det finns en option att resizea vi återläsning men är lite osäker så vill inte garantera nått
<rogst> för mig*
<realubot> rogst: Ok. Tack för info.
<Nils_erik> hej, jag får inte igång min webcam i Precise, dmesg visar Ubuntu hittar den (uvcvideo: Found UVC 1.00 device USB 2.0 Camera (0c45:62c0)) , den syns i lsusb:Bus 001 Device 002: ID 0c45:62c0 Microdia Sonix USB 2.0 Camera och det gick att få en bild under installation, men varken Cheese eller guvcview visar någon bild
<Nils_erik> om jag startar guvcview från kommandoraden får jag: Could not grab image (select timeout): Resursen tillfälligt otillgänglig
<DrGrov> Gokväll
<DrGrov> Någon som kan lite förklara XBMC? Funderar ifall det vore värt att lägga in...
<rogst> DrGrov: Hur menar du förklara ?
<rogst> DrGrov: Jag installerade Raspbmc på min Raspberry nyligen.. den använder ju XBMC så kanske kan svara
<DrGrov> rogst: Jag undrade lite om hur mycket tid får man lov att lägga ner för att få det som man vill osv.? Går väl att kika på streams via XBMC också eller?
<DrGrov> Skulle gärna skippa VLC och hellre använda t.ex. XBMC då. Hade tidigare Enna i anvädning men något gick snett i samband med något paket jag uppdaterade i samband med att få E17 att fungera.
<parnisa> hello
<rogst> DrGrov: Jag behövde villa väldigt lite.. dock är ju XBMC förinstallerat på Raspbmc
<parnisa> i visit sweden next week ^_^
<DrGrov> rogst: Okej, tror jag skall försöka lägga in det. Vet ju aldrig ifall man kunde tänkas behöva det vid något senare tillfälle.
<dodel> Hejsan igen. Enligt Youtube så ska man skapa två stycken diskar av en disk. Sen ska man göra en swap av varje disk. Men jag har bakat ihop dessa två diskar till en och gjort Raid0 array på dom. Sen har jag gjort en swap på den och liknande. Tror ni det fungerar?
<Screedo> jag kör xbmcbuntu, fungerar klockrent, men du får givetvis lägga ner tid på att döpa dina filer enligt standarden så att xbmc kan skrapa dem.
<Screedo> vill väl säga att själva installationen av xbmcbuntu tar några minuter, några minuter till så är du upp och spelar, som sagt, det som tar tid är att namnge dina filer rätt.
<Screedo> afk
<bamsefar> Barre: http://imgur.com/a/BTcW6 <-- Bjussar du på en såndär eller?
<dodel> går det boota från ett RAID kontroller kort?
<bamsefar> Ja
<bamsefar> Om det har den featuren.
<bamsefar> Men alla "riktiga" raidkort kan det.
<dodel> Hur då?
<dodel> ALLTSå jag är inne i BIOS men hittar inte raid
<dodel> Riktiga?
<dodel> Ja, det är inte falskt om du tror det
<coffe> bamsefar,  jag kan oxå ta en .. lovar
<bamsefar> dodel: Vad har du för kort?
<dodel> ska kolla
<coffe> dodel,  vad är det för dator ? en server ? ett hemma bygge ?
<dodel> coffe: SNX 3700 VER 2.0
<coffe> dodel,  ingen server va ?
<dodel> Jo, det är en serverdator jag håller på med. Från 2002
<dodel> Windows XP fungerar inte på den så då tar jag väll linux då :)
<coffe> är det äkta scsi så kan man låta bios visa upp den som en vanlig disk .. å så är det bara att körapå ..  var det inte du som visade en bild för några dagar sedan ? för på den bilden såg det ut som de var mjukvaru raid
<dodel> Var det äkta?
<Barre> bamsefar: en ams2000 =)    försöker hitta en sån till mig själv jue
<bamsefar> Barre: Ahh :)
<coffe> är det äkta scsi så kan man låta bios visa upp den som en vanlig disk .. å så är det bara att körapå ..  var det inte du som visade en bild för några dagar sedan ? för på den bilden såg det ut som de var mjukvaru raid
<dodel> coffe: Tro det är ATA
<coffe> dodel,  då är det mjukvaru raid.. googla på det så hittar du hur du ska göra
<dodel> Jaha, du menar att det är en raid som kräver ett OS
<dodel> Kan man inte kolla om SNX 3700 är en mjukvaru raid?
<swecarp> Berxwedan:  kena
<Berxwedan> swecarp: kena.
<dodel> aja. Då installerar jag väll linux på en 80 gb hårddisk
<Berxwedan> heja linux
<Berxwedan> :)
<dodel> Ja. Men Windows 7 är så tråkig. Sen märker jag att stöd börjar droppa av från winXp
<dodel> DirektX 11 fungerar med linux, inte winxp
<Berxwedan> va? du syftar på wine tror jag?
<dodel> Ja det menar jag
<dodel> tror jag
<dodel> http://www.idg.se/2.1085/1.341433/directx-11-klart-for-linux
<Berxwedan> jaha. du menar den nyheten. stämmer.
<realubot> Gammal nyhet. Hur är stöder i dag?
<realubot> *städet
<dodel> Men åter igen. Det verkar som att jag har en software Raid. Dom går alltså inte att installera Ubuntu på?
<dodel> Serial ATA RAID sil_abababbabbavg (stripe) - 82.2 GB linux Device-mapper (striped)
<dodel> Från partionstabellen
<Berxwedan> dodel: jag kan för lite om raid, dock brukar Barre vara mer påläst när det kommer till sådant.
<Berxwedan> egentligen bör alla våra server nördar ha bra koll
<dodel> Jag har 4 gb ram. Ska jag då ha 4 gb swap också?
<Berxwedan> dodel: det bör räcka, annars brukar man säga 2 ggr ram
<dodel> tog 2.1
<Berxwedan> Philip5: kena
<Philip5> kena
<Berxwedan> Philip5: vad görs?
<Philip5> fixar kaffe
<Philip5> kena maxjezy
<maxjezy> Philip5: tjao!
<Philip5> läget?
<maxjezy> ont i kroppen men annars äre bra förutom att jag är trött som sjutton men annars så är det okej, förutom att jag mår lite illa.
<maxjezy> själv då?
<Philip5> einand: måste säga att man känner sig som ett äkta pervo om man går runt med stort objektiv på kameran om man är bland folk på stan eller i en park... :O
<maxjezy> Philip5: trust your inner feelings
<Philip5> maxjezy: jag har lite ont i huvudet så det kanske är en sådan dag?
<Philip5> maxjezy: jo men nu ser jag ju ut som det pervo jag verkligen är med mitt objektiv :D
<maxjezy> Philip5: jag gick ute på norra berget igår, upp ned i sjukt brant sluttning och klippig mark
<Philip5> maxjezy: du är nästan bergsbestigare nu då? kebnekaise näst??
<maxjezy> japp
<maxjezy> nej, jag åker nog söderut i helgen
<Philip5> maxjezy: aha, blir mont blanc istället?
<Berxwedan> Philip5: härligt.
<maxjezy> jag åker nog och tältar lite runt mälaren misstänker jag
<Philip5> maxjezy: läskigt! i mina trakter alltså
<maxjezy> Philip5: haha :)
<maxjezy> mälaren sträcker väl sig inte till muppsala?
<Philip5> jo
<Philip5> fast det beror på hur man räknar. vi har fyrisån som runner ut i mälaren och ån går genom stan och mälaren går upp mot södra statsdelarna
<swecarp> mälaren är ingen sjö det är en pöl
<Philip5> swecarp: en lerpöl
<Barre> dodel ( och Berxwedan :) ).   jag har dålig koll på såkallad "fake-raid", använder helst linux mjukvaru-raid (om jag inte har tillgång till riktigt bra HW-raid) eftersom fake-raid inte ger så mätbart mycket bättre prestanda och portabiliteten (svårt ord) på fake-raid är betyfligt sämre än llinux-raid
<swecarp> Philip5:  aldeles riktigt Vänern är en sjö eller som eu säger ett innanhav
<Berxwedan> Barre: oki doki. hoppas dodel läser din kommentar.
<dodel> jag gör det
<realubot> Vad händer i kväll då tjejer?
<dodel> Barre: Så en linux raid är sämmre än en mjukvaru raid?
<defektz> ubuntunötter vad gör ni?:)
<Haffe> Funderar på om det var en bra idé att raka huvudet.
<Berxwedan> defektz: :P letar efter gentoo-nötter :P
<dodel> Jag har ju en 64 bit RAID
<dodel> Sen är det två stycken platta hårddiskar som snurrar som bara fan. Låter väldigt högt.
<Barre> dodel: nej, linux-raid är (enligt mig) mycket bättre
<dodel> Okej.
<dodel> Men nu har jag en lite fråga.
<dodel> Jag har 4 stycken diskar. Får plats med typ 4 stycken till, men det ska jag inte göra nu. Frågan är om Jag ska ha dom 2 stycken RAID i /opt ?
<dodel> Sen på den 80 gb så installerar jag systemet på?
<dodel> För jag vill ha så snabb prestanda av det jag redan har
<dodel> Jag kan inte boota om jag installerar linux på RAID
<realubot> Testa att boota datorn istället för dig själv.
<dodel> Eller går det att installera progam på Raid disken och sedan kör jag programmet från där?
<dodel> Vi gör det lite enklare. I windows så har man oftast C:\ och D:\. Installerar man på D:\ så kommer programmet på D:\ vara beroende och köras av C:\
<Berxwedan> https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/advanced-installation.html
<Berxwedan> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID
<Berxwedan> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Raid
<Berxwedan> :) ingen aning om det är till nytta
<Berxwedan> och du har nog redan kollat igenom dessa
<dodel> Brexwedan: Ja det har jag. Men frågan om det går att boota från ett PCI kort
<einand> Philip5: visst gör man
<einand> Philip5: världen har blivit så sjuk så man vågar ju knappt gå runt med det i lekparker. Även om man inte har några som helst perversa tankar så blir man orolig vad föräldrarna tror
<Philip5> ja
<einand> Philip5: så, har du nått att visa upp då?
<Berxwedan> dodel: :) ingen aning. nördarna verkar vara blyga idag.
<Philip5> har inte tankat över än och det är bara lite testbilder på stan
<Berxwedan> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=MTE0Njc
<Berxwedan> för er spelnördar
<einand> Philip5: kört mitt eye-fi kort och 4g grunka senaste veckorna, så facebook är spammat med otroligt dåliga bilder, och vissa mediokra
<einand> dålig blid, men den tilltalar mig ändå https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/555620_10150960221807997_883890877_n.jpg
<coobra> din ?
<einand> coobra: ja
<coobra> einand: ;D
<Berxwedan> Philip5: :) hur går det med kde 4.8.4?
<maxjezy> hur gör man för att komma till en pricerunnersida för usa?
<maxjezy> finns det ingen sån?
<Berxwedan> maxjezy: ingen aning.
<realubot> Pricerunner listar väl bara svenska butiker?
<realubot> Nä, vad snackar jag för strunt.
<realubot> maxjezy: Tror inte Pricerunner finns i USA? Det finns ju i England: http://www.pricerunner.co.uk/
<realubot> Tyskland: http://www.pricerunner.de/
<realubot> Danmark, Österrike och Frankrike.
<einand> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C4OV2UofPFg&feature=youtu.be
<realubot> einand: Vad är det?
<realubot> Vem är det som har hällt ut sirap i kanalen?
<spacebug-> OS kanske?
<realubot> Det var ju EM i fotboll nyss?
<realubot> Det är ju lika bra att lägga ner kanalen om folk ska följa varenda sportevangemang som finns.
<spacebug-> haha
<realubot> spacebug-: Vad sysslar du med då?
<spacebug-> realubot: just nu kollar jag på tv. Väntar på att mitt nya tangentbord ska komma. (Är på väg så jag får det i morgon)
<spacebug-> realubot: du då?
<David-A> Film på SVT1 21:45-23:45 "Efter brölloppet" snart slut. Vad många bra danska filmer det finns.
<spacebug-> mjo dom kan altl dom där
<kodein> idioterna
<kodein> men å andra sidan, stjerner uden hjerner hör till de sämsta filmer som gjorts
<spacebug-> men så har vi ju filmer som "i kina käkar dom hundar" som är hur bra som helst ;)
<kodein> jag har ju redan nämnt idioterna som ett exempel på en bra film
<Haffe> Pusher I, Pusher II, Pusher III.
<kodein> riget är ju iofs en tv-serie, men den får väl räknas den med
<David-A> "Bröder", "Arvet"
<kodein> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1b7h6pyJ83M
<kodein> ^ den
<Haffe> kodein: För mig känns det här väldigt näraliggande.
<kodein> jo...
<kodein> det blev visst sent idag med. :/
<Philip5> einand: hur var det? har du något objektiv som når 200 mm?
<realubot> spacebug-: Jag gör inte mycket alls. Jag har tråkigt. :(
<spacebug-> realubot: hum.. ok
 * Berxwedan favroit instrument: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ztU8bm34XiQ&feature=plcp
<Berxwedan> *favorit
<einand> Philip5: japp
<einand> Philip5: 300 till och med
<maxjezy> b
<maxjezy> bj
<maxjezy> hur blir bilderna utan objektiv på kameran?
<kodein> väldigt suddiga.
<Philip5> einand: äkta 300 eller crop factor till 300?
<Berxwedan> Philip5: när ska du testa systemd
<Berxwedan> :)?
<Berxwedan> eller blir det upstart för din del?
<Philip5> inget jag lägger så stor vikt vid
<Berxwedan> Philip5: sant, du har ju värsting burk :P.
<Philip5> jo
<einand> Philip5 självklart äkta 300 med crop blir det ju mera
<einand> maxjezy: min kamera tillåter inte att man knäpper bilder utan objektiv :(
<Berxwedan> einand: :) philip har lagt sig.
<einand> svikare
<einand> ก็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ กิิิิิิิิิิิิิิิิิิิิ
<einand> denna knäppte jag för 10 minuter sedan, rejält nöjd för att vara handhållen
<einand> https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/406258_10150960581677997_252851234_n.jpg
<dodel> HEjsan. JAg har installerat Nvidia-current på ubuntu 12.04 och sen kollade jag om nvidia fungerade men det gjorde det inte. DÅ fick jag medelandet "You do not appear to be using the NVIDIA X driver.  Please edit your X configuration file (just run `nvidia-xconfig` as root), and restart the X server." Jag gjorde som den sade och nu är grafikupplösningen typ 640x640. Vad är det för fel?
<Berxwedan> dodel: körde du sudo nvidia-xconfig?
<Berxwedan> dodel: använde du hårdvarudrivrutiner för installera nvidia drivrutiner eller körde du från nvidias hemsida?
<dodel> japp
<Berxwedan> dodel: japp till vad?
<dodel> jag skrev sudo apt-get install nvidia-current
<dodel> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0". DEtta får jag när jag kör glxinfo | grep OpenGL
<Berxwedan> dodel: du borde köra från hårdvarudrivrutiner
<dodel> problemet är att jag hittar inte dom.
<Berxwedan> dodel: testa istället nvidia-current-update eller vad den heter
<Berxwedan> dodel: sök efter jockey-gtk
<dodel>  VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation NV28 [GeForce4 Ti 4200 AGP 8x] (rev a1) SÃ¥ heter mitt grafikkort
<dodel> DOck hittar jag inte det på nvidia
<Berxwedan> dodel: återigen sök via jockey-gtk
<dodel> vad är det?
<dodel> inte sympatic?
<Berxwedan> dodel: öppna terminal och skriv: gksudo jockey-gtk
<Berxwedan> eller så var det gksu jockey-gtk
<dodel> NÃ¥got nytt i ubuntu?
<Berxwedan> dodel: menar du hårdvarudrivrutiner/jockey-gtk?
<Berxwedan> nee gammalt
<dodel> Följer denna manual nu
<dodel> http://www.techlw.com/2012/03/install-nvidia-drivers-on-ubuntu-1204.html
<dodel> MEn ska testa jocke snart
<David-A> dodel: Troligen har nvidia-xconfig skapat en fil /etc/X11/xorg.conf. Kolla om den finns med dagens datum. Flytta bort den genom att byta namn på den med t.ex kommandot "mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf-villinteha". Logga ut el boota om, sen är du tillbaks till ruta ett (om du vill bli av med 640x640). (Skulle jag tro)
<einand> vad roligt jag harm skriver ก็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ กิิิิิิิิิิิิิิิิิิิิ i facebook till alla
<einand> buggar ut totalt
<dodel> Berxwedan: jAG testar gksudo jockey-gtk nu. Ser ut som ett bra program
<Berxwedan> dodel: försök installera nvidia-current-update eller vad den heter där
<einand> 4https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10150960561147997.422336.583277996&type=1&l=7e77f856f5
<Berxwedan> dodel: hjälper inte upplösning så får du skapa ny xorg.conf
<dodel> Ubuntu har blivit riktigt snyggt sen jag körde det
<dodel> Är det gnome 4?
<David-A> (off topic) får jag också ha roligt?  ☺  ☻   ♾  ⚙⚙  ⱺⱺ  じ  ㆅ  ㇱ  ㋛  ㋡  ꙩꙩ  ꙭ
<Markk> ㋛
<dodel> ü
<Berxwedan> dodel: nja snarare 3
<Berxwedan> :) gnome 4 är väl inte släppt ännu
<Berxwedan> snarare 3.*
<dodel> OKej. Nvidia är installerad nu. Ska starta om datorn
<dodel> hörs om 5 sekunder
<Markk> Halka ente.
<realubot> Fy vad tråkigt jag har.
<realubot> :(
<David-A> (mer off topic)  ಠಠ  ൦൦  ᔳ  ᑂ  ᑈ  ᑟ  ᑤ  ᔧ  ᨊᨊ
<Berxwedan> dodel: fungerar nu?
<dodel> Nej
<Berxwedan> dodel: okej då behöver du skapa ny xorg.conf
<Berxwedan> vet du hur man gör?
<dodel> Jag har en fil i /etc/x11/ som heter xorg.log något
<Berxwedan> dodel: jepp.
<Berxwedan> dodel: kan du pastebin det som står där?
<dodel> SÃ¥ heter den /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Berxwedan> dodel: yes
<Berxwedan> dodel: det där är hela sökvägen
<Berxwedan> dodel: öppna terminalen:cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<dodel> http://pastebin.com/ZbZCattd
<Berxwedan> kopiera/klistra in
<Berxwedan> dodel: kör:xrandr
<Berxwedan> från terminalen
<realubot> dodel: Vad har ditt grafikkort för produkt-id? lspci -nnn | grep VGA
<Berxwedan> och kom tillbaks med högsta upplösning
<dodel> http://pastebin.com/gPb0Cqi2
<Berxwedan> dodel: jag tvivlar att den upplösningen din skärm klarar av är så låg
<Berxwedan> xorg.conf behöver :) lite kärlek
<dodel> Hur då?
<Berxwedan> dodel: gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<David-A> dodel: vill du gå tillbaka till innan nvidia-xconfig (då jag antar du hade rätt upplösning) och prova Hårdvarudrivrutiner i stället?
<Berxwedan> dodel: ser du xorg.conf old eller något liknande?
<dodel> hur menar du hårdvarudrivrutniner? Jag installerade ju nvidia
<dodel> Berxwedan: Ja, men det är exakt samma kopia
<dodel> Försök att hitta mitt kort
<dodel> http://www.nvidia.co.uk/Download/index.aspx?lang=en-uk
<David-A> dodel: ett program "Hårdvarudrivrutiner" i Systeminställningar (eller finns inte det i 12.04)
<Berxwedan> dodel: okej du saknar parametrar av betydelse under monitor och screen
<dodel>  NVIDIA Corporation NV28 [GeForce4 Ti 4200 AGP 8x] [10de:0281] (rev a1)
<Berxwedan> dodel: för skapa ny xorg.conf:
<Berxwedan> 1. ctrl+alt+f1
<Berxwedan> 2. sudo service lightdm stop
<Berxwedan> 3. sudo X -configure
<Berxwedan> 4. sudo service lightdm start
<Berxwedan> 5. Öppna terminal och skriv:
<Berxwedan> gksu nautilus
<Berxwedan> 6. Överför xorg.conf.new till /etc/X11/ och ändra xorg.conf.new namnet till xorg.conf
<Berxwedan> 7. Starta om burken
<dodel> Det står att jag inte använder drivrutinen
<Berxwedan> dodel: du kanske innan det behöver ta bort sudo rm /etc/X11/xorg.conf som finns tillgänglig
<Berxwedan> dodel: då har något gått knas för dig
<dodel> i jockey så står det
<dodel> Den är aktiverad men används inte
<David-A> dodel: var upplösning rätt och allt funka innan du ladda ner drivrutin och körde nvidia-xconfig ?
<dodel> ja
<David-A> dodel: jag tycker första steget är att återställa som det var då, i så fall
<dodel> KAn ju alltid ominstallera xorg
<Berxwedan> dodel: ominstallera xorg
<Berxwedan> :)?
<Berxwedan> nee så drastiska återgärden behövs inte
<Berxwedan> dodel: 1. avinstallera det du installerade 2. sudo rm /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<David-A> dodel: tror inte det behövs. kolla om xorg.conf har dagens datum, att den skapades av nvidia-xconfig, i så fall döp om den till xorg.conf-villinteha (i praktiken tas den bort)
<dodel> men jag rebootar nu
<Berxwedan> dodel: sedan starta om. då lär nouveau köras misstänker jag.
<Berxwedan> dodel: gör så.
<dodel> Nu är det normal skämr
<David-A> fint
<David-A> vad ladda du ner från www.nvidia.co.uk och vad gjorde du med det du ladda ner ?
<Berxwedan> dodel: jag tror du kör nouveau nu.
<Berxwedan> dodel: vill du köra nvidia igen använd hårdvarudrivrutiner
#ubuntu-se 2012-07-27
<dodel> David-A: Jag hittar inte det jag vill ladda ner. DOm finns inte
<dodel> JAg tror jag testar hårddrivrutinerna
<Berxwedan> dodel: vad är det du försöker göra?
<David-A> dodel: du skrev att du installerade nvidia och en länk till www.nvidia.co.uk
<dodel> Berxwedan: Ja. Jag ska ju ladda ner hårddrivrutinerna
<realubot> Någon som har erfrenhet av dynamisk IP och Loopia? Loopia skriver att dom har stöd för bl.a. Dyn.
<dodel> apt-get install nvidia-current fungerade tydligen icke
<David-A> dodel: varför ska du ladda ner hårddrivrutinerna? vad är det du försöker göra?
<realubot> dodel: Är du säker på att ditt grafikkort stöds av nya versioner av drivrutinen?
<realubot> Jag läser att grafikkortet ska ha fungerat i 7.10 men slutat att fungera i 8.04:
<realubot> "I just noticed that nvidia-glx installs 96.43.05 in Hardy. The GeForce Ti 4200 is not on the supported list for that version - but it works for me."
<realubot> Eller ... det står ju att det fungerar i Hardy men är du säker på att grafikkortet fortfarande stöds av i nya versioner av nVidias drivrutiner?
<dodel> David-A: jag försöker få nvidia kortet mitt att fungera
<dodel> realubot: jag vet inte, men hoppas det
<Berxwedan> dodel: fungerar de öppna nvidia drivrutinerna
<Berxwedan> varför böka
<Berxwedan> ?
<dodel> öppna?
<Berxwedan> dodel: nouveau är de öppna nvidia drivrutinerna
<David-A> dodel: vad fungerar inte nu?
<realubot> dodel: Vad är ditt problem egentligen?
<Berxwedan> dodel: du råkar inte vara ibm?
<dodel> David-A: Graffikkortet fungerar inte. Eller snarare så finns drivrutinerna men det är inte närvarande
<Berxwedan> :) vill bara kolla
<realubot> Och nu snackar vi grafiken och inte sexlivet ...
<Berxwedan> dodel: hur vet du att det inte fungerar? :)
<dodel> För nvidia säger det
<Berxwedan> dodel: va? struntprat.
<dodel> Drivrutinen är aktiverad men används inte
<David-A> dodel: jag trodde upplösningen var rätt nu, vad fungerer inte?
<realubot> dodel: Vad är problemet?
<Berxwedan> dodel: du gör din omgivning dvs oss förvirrad
<dodel> David-A:  Jag har sagt det många gånger nu
<dodel> realubot: Graffikkortet!
<realubot> dodel: Ja, men vad?
<Berxwedan> har du försökt installera nvidia drivrutiner på nytt? ja då behöver du starta om burken.
<dodel> Jag har redan startat om burken
<Berxwedan> om du avinstallerat nvidia körs nouveau
<dodel> "You do not appear to be using the NVIDIA X driver.  Please edit your X configuration file (just run `nvidia-xconfig` as root), and restart the X server."
<Berxwedan> och i en del fall är nouveau tom bättre
<realubot> dodel: Vad är det som inte fungerar med grafikkortet?
<Berxwedan> dodel: du måste knasa till det för dig själv, detta kommer endast fram när man installerar drivrutiner utifrån ubuntus egna förråd.
<David-A> dodel: om du ser text och fönster på skärmen så funker det ju
<dodel> David-A:  Ja. Men det fungerar inte. Kolla upp
<Berxwedan> dodel: har du kört sudo nvidia-xconfig också?
<Berxwedan> dodel: kollade du ens på det jag skrev om skapa nytt xorg.conf
<dodel> Japp. Efter reboot blev det en liten skräm.
<Berxwedan> jag beskrev steg för steg hur du går tillväga
<Berxwedan> dodel: vet du vad skärmupplösningen normalt ska vara?
<realubot> dodel: Det är fel. Den används nog om den är aktiverad. Det är en känd bugg att det står att den är aktiv men används inte.
 * realubot undrar fortfarande VAD som krånglar med dodel grafikkort.
<dodel> Berxwedan: Typ 1024x800
<dodel> Jag har heller ingen xorg.conf
<David-A> dodel: före kl 01 fattar jag som att det funka och efter kl 02 verkar det funka. när skrev du vad som inte funkar? hittar inte.
<dodel> Kolla här.
<dodel> 1
<realubot> dodel: Det finns ingen xorg-fil i Ubuntu som standard.
<dodel> 1. Jag installerade nvidia-current via apt
<dodel> 2. Jag reboota datorn
<Berxwedan> realubot: nja nu tar du i för kung och fosterland. i det flesta fall sedan 10.04 behövs inte xorg.conf
<Berxwedan> dock innebär det inte så för alla, jag hade xorg.conf när jag körde buntu
<dodel> 3. Jag startade upp datorn och skrev sudo nvidia-configserver eller vad det nu var
<Berxwedan> dodel: hittar du på egna steg eller vad
<Berxwedan> ?
<dodel> 4. Det blev en liten skärm. 5 Jag fixade till det igenom att avinstallera och installera xorg.
<dodel> 6. Nu är det hög upplösning, men grafikkortet är fortfarande inaktivt
 * Berxwedan tror dodel är ibm. vilket innebär bedtime
<David-A> dodel: vad var det som inte funkade innan steg 1,2,3? (efter steg 1,2,3 fattar jag det som att det *inte* fnukar)
<dodel> Nej, jag har msi
<gecko> Oj vad länge jag lyckades sova innan mina värkande ben tvingade upp mig. Så nu är det nattfika med värktabletter. Himla gott
<dodel> David-A:  Det fungerar, men inte graffikkortet
<Berxwedan> dodel: det fungerar
<Berxwedan> DU KÖR NOUVEAU OM DU AVINSTALLERAT NVIDIA BLOBS
<Berxwedan> begripligt
<Berxwedan> ?
<David-A> dodel: om du ser text och grafik så funkar grafikkortet, jag trodde du såg text och grafik innan 1,2,3 med rätt upplösning, så vad funkar inte?
<realubot> Berxwedan: xorg-conf används inte som standard.
<realubot> *xorg.conf
<dodel> Nej. Grafikkortet har inte aktiverats. SÅ är det bara.
<dodel> !!!
<dodel> Nvidia säger det!!!
<realubot> dodel: Jag frågar igen. VAD är problemet med ditt grafikkort?
<realubot> Vad är det som inte fungerar?
<Berxwedan> realubot: dodel är ibm tvillingbror
<gecko> Och hur det ska bli med min resa till Turkiet den 15/8 vete Gudarna
<dodel> vadå ibm?
<Berxwedan> realubot: :) vart har du fått det ifrån?
<realubot> Berxwedan: Med xorg?
<Berxwedan> gecko: boxa grisen till premiärminister erdogan och gärna örfila turkiska ÖB
<Berxwedan> realubot: jepp med xorg.conf
<Berxwedan> realubot: jag förklarade hur det ligger till.
<gecko> Berxwedan< Ok. Enligt order
<dodel> Grafikkortet snurrar inte heller
<dodel> Fläkten alltså
<realubot> Berxwedan: " As a new feature in 9.10, xorg.conf is optional and not included by default. Apparently, xorg has become smart enough not to need it. However, you can create and use it in the same way as 9.04."
<Berxwedan> realubot: stämmer inte.
<realubot> xorg.conf används inte som standard sedan Ubuntu 9.10. Den har ersatts med någon autodetection-funktion. Dock går det som det står att skapa filen vid särskilda behov.
<realubot> Berxwedan: Stämmer inte? Jag har läst massor av info om detta.
<dodel> Men ni vet vad jag har för problem nu va?
<David-A> dodel: ja, fläkten på grafikkortet snurrar inte, vad är det för modell?
<Berxwedan> realubot: nu ska jag lägga mig, men vi kan ta det senare.
<Berxwedan> gecko: ta hand om dig gubbtok. var snäll mot realubot :).
<dodel> David-A: Ja, men jag har inte fått kortet aktiverat. Liksom du vet när du installerat drivrutiner för en hårdvara, men hårdvaran fungerar inte riktig. Det problemet har jag
<gecko> Berxwedan< Nä absolut inte :)
<realubot> Berxwedan: Jag ser att jag har en xorg.conf i mitt system så nog finns filen i.o.f.s.
<realubot> Dock så innehåller den ingen info om mitt grafikkort.
<Berxwedan> realubot: även jag hade xorg.conf under buntu när jag körde
<Berxwedan> får väl förklara varför i en del fall och inte i andra
<David-A> dodel: vad är det som "inte riktigt" fungerar? förutom fläkten? grundfunktionen för grafikkortet funkar för du har ju text och grafik
<Berxwedan> sedan är det att föredra behärska xorg.conf om man ska få saker och ting fungera precis som man vill
<realubot> Berxwedan: Jag vet inte var dom har fått det ifrån att filen inte finns dock så stämmer det nog att den inte längre används som standard.
<Berxwedan> realubot: står det driver unknown på din
<David-A> (realubot: jag har ingen xorg.conf i xubuntu 10.04)
<Berxwedan> ?
<Berxwedan> David-A: vad har du för grafikkort?
<realubot> Berxwedan: jockey-text --list ger: xorg:nvidia_current - NVIDIA accelerated graphics driver (Proprietary, Enabled, In use)
<dodel> David-A: Tänk att du har ett grafikkort. Du installerat ett nytt OS och du märker att grafikkortet saknar dirvrutiner. Du installerar dessa dirvrutiner och sedan är det exakt samma sak. Grafikkortet är inte närvarande. Förstår du nu eller ska jag förklara igen?
<realubot> dodel: Säker? locate xorg.conf
<Berxwedan> realubot: jag menar ej där... kolla på xorg.conf vad det står om driver
<gecko> Men en sak är säker. Jag tänker flyga hem snarast möjligt från Ankara
<realubot> David-A: Det var till dig. Är du säker på att du inte har det? Jag hittade min med: locate xorg.conf
<realubot> Berxwedan: Där står det ingenting om grafikkortet.
<dodel> realubot: http://pastebin.com/snT9zbiW
<Berxwedan> realubot: skit i grafikkort, det är vad det står om drivrutiner dvs driver
<David-A> (Berxwedan: ATI Radeon på moderkortet, opensourcedrivers)
<realubot> Berxwedan: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1112950/
<realubot> Berxwedan: That's all.
<gecko> Berxwedan< Funkar grafiken bättre med gödning?
<realubot> i xorg.conf
<Berxwedan> David-A: kan förklara det, radeon har ju bättre opensource drivrutiner än noveau, du bör testa 3.5 som bjuder på mycket gott för din del :).
<Berxwedan> gecko: haha. ingen aning.
<gecko> :)
<Berxwedan> realubot: kör du nvidia?
<realubot> Berxwedan: Svar ja.
<David-A> dodel: Jag tänker att jag har ett grafikkort. Jag installerat ett nytt OS och du märker att grafikkortet visar text och bilder på skärmen. Då skiter jag i drivrutiner.
<realubot> Berxwedan: xorg:nvidia_current - NVIDIA accelerated graphics driver (Proprietary, Enabled, In use)
<Berxwedan> realubot: min såg mer eller mindre exakt så med undantaget att driver nvidia fanns med
<realubot> Berxwedan: 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: NVIDIA Corporation G84 [GeForce 8600 GT] [10de:0402] (rev a1)
<Berxwedan> konstigt att det inte finns med på ditt
<Berxwedan> men men ubuntu brukar ibland leva i en egen värld
<dodel> Men enligt ubuntu så står det att Grafikkortet har drivrutiner, men är icke aktiverat
<gecko> Nä nu ska jag prova att sova igen.
<realubot> Berxwedan: Jag har ingen förklaring på det men som jag har förstått det så har Ubuntu en autodetection-funktion för grafiken om den funktionen gör sitt jobb så använd inte xorg.conf.
<realubot> Berxwedan: Det är väl det som är fallet hos mig då antar jag.
<Berxwedan> realubot: då bör du inte ha xorg.conf alls
<Berxwedan> realubot: nåja ubuntu lever som sagt i sin ding dong värld ibland
<realubot> dodel: Du har ingen xorg.conf fil nej.
<Berxwedan> ibland när de vill göra saker för lätt, så kan de göra det svårare.
<realubot> dodel: Det är möjligt att det går att få ditt grafikkort att fungera om man skapar en xorg.conf-fil och sedan editerar denna korrekt. Fråga mig inte hur man gör i ditt fall för det vet jag inte.
<Berxwedan> dodel: :) mageia skulle du må bra av.
<David-A> dodel: Om man ska vara noga så säger not ubuntu att "de proprietära" drivrutinerna inte är aktiverade.
<realubot> dodel: Om du ska skapa en xorg.conf-fil så gör man det med ett speciellt kommando och inte som man skapar en fil normalt.
<dodel> Jag ska lägga upp en printscreen. Vänta lite
<Berxwedan> dodel: du råkar inte ha hybridkort dvs med dubbla gpu?
<dodel> http://oi46.tinypic.com/scfe6w.jpg
<realubot> Berxwedan: Det kanske är så att Ubuntu skapade xorg.conf innan jag installerade drivrutiner till grafikkortet eller något. Dock så undrar man ju varför Ubuntu i.s.f. skapade en fil utan vettigt innehåll. Kanske för att jag skulle kunna lägga in rätt info i xorg.conf om inte drivrutiner hade funnits?
<dodel> Berxwedan: Jag har två CPU
<dodel> Berxwedan: jag har moderkort MSI K7D MASTER
<realubot> dodel: Vad har du för dator?
<realubot> Laptop?
<Berxwedan> dodel: vad skön du är :P. det var inte riktigt det jag efterfråga.
<dodel> cuz im am a master ;)
<realubot> dodel: Tillverkare och modellnummer i.s.f.?
<dodel> vet icke vad gpu är
<Berxwedan> men dodel och realubot jag återkommer efter att fått välbehövlig sömn
<Berxwedan> bye
<realubot> dodel: Graphical Processing Unit. Grafikkortets processor.
<dodel> realubot: Tillverkare: MSI Modellnummer: K7D MASTER VER1
<David-A> tror dodel postade detta förut: http://pastebin.com/gPb0Cqi2, NVIDIA Corporation NV28 [GeForce4 Ti 4200 AGP 8x]
<realubot> David-A: https://sv.wikipedia.org/wiki/Grafikprocessor
<realubot> dodel: https://sv.wikipedia.org/wiki/Grafikprocessor
<realubot> David-A: Se det som bonusinformation för att ditt nick börjar på D.
<David-A> lyx
<dodel> Jadu. Inte alla gånger två personer länkar samma länk inom samma sekund
<realubot> dodel: Är det en stationär dator?
<realubot> Jag tror inte du har hybrid-kort för lspci hittar ju bara ett kort och inget Intel Graphics.
<dodel> realubot: Ja. En stationär.
<realubot> Okej. Då har du knappast hybrid. Dessutom är din dator ganska gammal va?
<realubot> Ditt grafikkort verkar ju ha flera år på nacken.
<dodel> Men ni har väll sett denna ? http://oi46.tinypic.com/scfe6w.jpg
<realubot> dodel: Har du testat att aktivera drivrutinen och köra: sudo nvidia-xconfig då?
<realubot> Som det står i felmeddelandet?
<dodel> realubot:  Ja, men då fick jag en liten skärm + en xorg.conf
<realubot> dodel: Du kan köra Unity 2d annars så behöver du inte 3d accelerationen på graffekortet.
<dodel> Alltså jag fick en liten skärm efter reboot. Dock var samma problem kvar
<dodel> Men jag vill ju ha 3d :)
<realubot> Du verkar inte få 3d. :)
<dodel> Vad tror du är för fel?
<David-A> dodel: jag tror vi ska göra ogjort allt som du gjort. avinstallera nvidia-current och nvidia-settings.
<realubot> Jag tror att drivrutinen saknar ordentligt stöd för ditt grafikkort.
<David-A> dodel: fanns varningen "You do not appear..." innan du installera nvidia-current ?
<realubot> Att drivrutinen inte fungerar korrekt med ditt gamla graffekort. Men det är bara en gissning eftersom folk haft problem med grfikkortet i Ubuntu 8.04 men inte i 7.04.
<dodel> Nej. Inte ens programmet fanns
<David-A> dodel: skulle gissa samma som realubot, nvidia-current är inte säkert rätt för ditt grafikkort
<realubot> You don't appear exist. Check your existens before continuing using Ubuntu.
<dodel> Okej, fel drivrutiner alltså?
<dodel> nvidia-glx då?
<David-A> dodel: innan nvidia-current fanns ingen varning? upplösningen var rätt? text och grafik visades på skärmen? allt var bra?
<realubot> dodel: sudo apt-get purge nvidia-current nvidia-settings
<dodel> David-A:  Ja. Men hade inte 3D acc
<realubot> SÃ¥ avinstallerade du allt som David-A skrev.
<dodel> Okej, avinstallerar nvidia-current nu
<dodel> Loading
<David-A> dodel: när vi kommit tillbaka till ursprungsläget så går vi till Hårdvarudrivrutiner, den kollar hårdvaran och letar reda på rätt drivrutin
<dodel> Please wait...
<dodel> Okej. Det kan vi göra. Du vet mitt grafikkortsnman?
<dodel> David-A: Nu kan vi gå till hårdvarudrivrutiner.
<David-A> det gick fort
<dodel> David-A:  Jadu. Serverdator du vet ;)
<David-A> trodde man behövde logga ut-in men vi går till Hårdvarudrivrutiner och kollar
<realubot> David-A: Serverdator med grafikkort?
<realubot> dodel: Det var till dig.
<dodel> Japp
<David-A> superlyx
<dodel> Annars kan jag inte se.
<realubot> David-A: Logga ut och in annars för att vara på den säkra sidan.
<David-A> superduperlyx
<dodel> okej. loggar ut nu
<realubot> dodel: Så du kör ett grafiskt gränssnitt på serverdatorn då också?
<realubot> dodel: Det är ju INTE att rekommendera.
<realubot> dodel: En linuxserver rattar du bäst från Terminalen.
<David-A> realubot: jag tror det är en vanlig ubuntu på vanlig stationär som bara kallas "server"
<realubot> Jo.
<dodel> David-A: Nu.
<David-A> ja
<dodel> Det hängde sig lite då jag hade så mycket program på när jag loggade ut.
<dodel> Då kör vi hårdvarudrivrutiner. Nu knackar vi C++ kod B)
<David-A> Eh?
<dodel> Skämtade bara
<David-A> Puh
<dodel> Så jag måste hitta rätt drivrutiner från nvidia.com?
<dodel> till att börja med?
<David-A> NEEEEJ
<David-A> dodel: det låter som du är en tidigare Windows-användare?
<David-A> dodel: Tänk, hur skulle en Mac-användere göra?
<dodel> David-A:  Jag har kört Windows ja. Jag har syndat. Jag vet :
<dodel> :)
<dodel> Men hur menade du med hårdvarudrivrutiner?
<David-A> dodel: Jag tror du har ubuntu med unity. jag är inte så hemma i unity, men i dash eller vad det heter kan man söka på program genom att skriva några bokstäver i programmets namn. sök efter "Hårdvarudrivrutiner" eller "Hardware drivers"
<dodel> David-A:  Jag tror inte ne Machintos användare skulle ha haft detta problem.
<dodel> Har ingen aning om unity eller dash
<realubot> David-A: gtk-jockey
<realubot> Tror jag det heter.
<realubot> David-A: Kör: jockey-gtk
<realubot> dodel: Kör: jockey-gtk
<David-A> dodel: Om du har ubuntu har du antingen unity eller gnome. din skärmdump är unity. dash är ubuntu-ikonen uppe till vänster, 1/2 centimeter under panelen.
<dodel> realubot: gtk-jockey = Systeminställningar -> Ytterligare drivrutiner
<realubot> dodel: Ctrl+Alt+T för att öppna en Terminal. Sedan kör du: jockey-gtk
<dodel> David-A:  Jaha. Du menar desktop enviroments
<realubot> dodel: Det är möjligt att du hamnar på samma ställe då ja. Jag vet inte. Dom har ändrat i navigeringen i 12.04.
<David-A> dodel: "Systeminställningar -> Ytterligare drivrutiner" perfekt!
<dodel> Har 12.10?
<realubot> dodel: Har du?
<realubot> Det är ju en alfa-version.
<dodel> David-A:  Inga properära drivrutiner finns tillgängliga
<realubot> dodel: Okej. Det förklarar ju varför nvidia-current inte fungerar.
<dodel> David-A:  David-A: Inga properära drivrutiner används på detta system
<dodel> så ska det vara
<realubot> Den är helt enkelt inte till ditt graffekort.
<realubot> Troligtvis.
<realubot> dodel: Skicka upp ett skärmskott på detta är du snäll så vi ser.
<dodel> Då måste jag installera apt-get nvida-x något?
<dodel> ok
<David-A> realubot: dodel har unity: http://oi46.tinypic.com/scfe6w.jpg
<realubot> David-A: Och?
<realubot> David-A: Varför skulle han inte ha det?
<realubot> Eller vad menar du?
<David-A> dodel: nej, installera inte nvidia-nånting från förråden. om nåt som passa ditt grafikkort funnes där så hade den nog hittat det.
<dodel> http://oi46.tinypic.com/rkr685.jpg
<dodel> Ok
<realubot> dodel: Jag tror att du är rökt.
<realubot> dodel: Ditt grafikkort stöds inte ...
<realubot> Det finns ingen lämplig proprietär drivrutin till ditt grafikkort.
<dodel> Inga drivrutiner?
<dodel> Great Scott!
<realubot> Ev. skulle du kunna skjuta från höften och installera en gammal drivrutin som fanns till 7.10 och hoppas på det bästa. Hoppas inte på för mycket bara ...
<David-A> dodel: alltså, inga "proprietära" drivrutiner
<David-A> inte samma sak som "inga drivrutiner"
<dodel> Ja, men jag ändrade sen David-A
<realubot> dodel: Du är inne i Unity 2d nu ser det ut som på screenshoten.
<dodel> Så jag kan snurra skärmen?
<realubot> dodel: Så då fungerar inte 3d accelerationen. Däremot så har ju Linux stöd för ditt grafikkort men inte 3d-effekterna.
<dodel> Har ni gnome?
<realubot> dodel: Snurra skärmen?
<realubot> dodel: Jag använder LXDE nu.
<realubot> Lubuntu
<David-A> dodel: du har text och grafik, och rätt upplösning, men du kan inte få alla 3d-effekter. och ubuntu vet inte om några alternativa drivrutiner för att få det.
<realubot> Jag har använt Unity innan ...
<dodel> DÅligt?
<realubot> David-A: Varför ska du snurra skärmen?
<realubot> David-A: Det var till dodel.
<David-A> lyx
<realubot> dodel: Bra eller dåligt? Det beror väl på om du tycker det är roligt med 3d-effekter. Praktiskt sett är det meningslöst.
<dodel> realubot:  Har också använt Lubuntu. Bra OS!
<realubot> dodel: Helt ok ja.
<realubot> Påminner starkt om Gnome 2 när jag har konfigurerat det lite grann.
<dodel> Så vad ska man göra åt min accelerationsproblem då?
<realubot> Inget.
<David-A> dodel: det bästa med 3d-effekter är skuggor under fönster. jag har xubuntu med xfce, där kan man få skuggor med composition, behöver inte fullt 3d-stöd.
<realubot> Köpa nytt grafikkort som stöds av Ubuntu.
<realubot> Om du nu måste ha 3d-effekter.
<realubot> David-A: Ska gå att få fönsterskugga med Unity Tweak i Unity 2d också.
<dodel> Grafikkortsfläkten snurrar inte heller. Är den beroende av grafikdrivrutiner?
<dodel> Annars har jag ett till kort som fungerar
<dodel> Dock utan fläkt.
<David-A> dodel: nåt som kanske är viktigare än 3d-effekter är video-prestanda. kan du se svtplay eller dina favoritvideor utan att det rycker?
<dodel> räcker youtube?
<realubot> David-A: "Dash and Icon right click Shortcuts (QuickLists) for launcher settings and compositing manager’s extra effects, which brings window edge shadows and “alt-tab thumbnail previews” very handy for multi-tasking."
<realubot> David-A: Det krävs väl inte mycket för att svtplay ska rulla fint?
<David-A> dodel: jag vet inte om fläkten styrs av drivrutiner. kolla om fläkten går igång när du spelar videor.
<realubot> dodel: Testa svtplay.se med högsta upplösningen på streamingen om du har bandbredd till det.
<realubot> David-A: svtplay.se rullar ju fint på min netbook med Intel Atom N450 eller vad den nu har för prolle.
<David-A> realubot: dodel har AGP x8, med AGP x4 blev svtplay ryckig i fullskärm om jag minns rätt. kan bero på cpun och spelaren också.
<realubot> David-A: Ok.
<David-A> dodel: ja prova youtube
<dodel> David-A:  Svt startar inte. Youtube är ryckigt.
<dodel> Tror du ett bättre grafikkort behövs?
<David-A> dodel: svt) har du installerat ubuntu-restricted-extras? den installerar flash i webbläsarna.
<dodel> nope
<David-A> dodel: youtube) om inte ubuntu-restricted-extras så visas youtube med html5. flash kan bli sämre, eller bättre, vet ej. om vi hittar en proprietär drivrutin som inte ubuntu hittat så kan det bli bättre.
<realubot> dodel: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<realubot> SÃ¥ installerar du Flash.
<realubot> Starta sedan om webbläsaren och testa youtube och svtplay igen.
<dodel> RÃ¥kade skriva sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<realubot> dodel: ubuntu-restricted-extras är onödigt.
<realubot> Det följer med massa annat jux där också.
<dodel> Ajam 55 mb är inte så farligt
<dodel> Ska köpa ett 512 mb grafikkort på Aliexpress
<David-A> realubot/dodel: ubuntu-restricted-extras är bra, då får man mp3, en massa video codecs och java i webbläsarna.
<dodel> Kineskopia på Nvidia :D
<realubot> dodel: Gör som du vill. Du måste navigera i ett textbaserat gränssnitt för att acceptera en licens under installationen av restricted-extras. Använd Tabb, Mellanslag och Enter för att ta dig fram i det textbaserade gränssnittet. Musen fungerar inte där.
<dodel> Klar!
<realubot> David-A: Vill man ha Java?
<dodel> Ska jag logga ut eller något?
<David-A> nej, starta om webbläsarn bara
<dodel> ok bye
<David-A> realubot: java är konkurrerande teknik till adobe och microsoft, fiendens fiende, måste vara bra
<dodel> jag kör ju webbirc
<dodel> youtube startar inte. Men det gjorde det nyss :P
<David-A> realubot: java är öppen källkod dessutom
<realubot> Nja?
<realubot> Det är det väl inte riktigt?
<David-A> dodel: min teori: youtube med flash funkar alltså inte, men med html5. innan vi går vidare med youtube, funkar svtplay?
<dodel> David-A:  Nej, SVT visar inte upp sin dynga som tur :) Med andra ord så fungerar det inte
<dodel> Jag har ju installerat java, flash osv
<David-A> dodel: ja, syns en grå ruta där videon ska visas? kan man högerklicka där och få upp en meny och välja "settings"? är "hardware acceleration" på eller av?
<realubot> David-A: https://www.computerworld.com/s/article/9180678/Update_Oracle_sues_Google_over_Java_use_in_Android
<dodel> Klickar jag på pilen "play" så försvinner filmen. Jag har troligen missat någon drivrutin.
<realubot> David-A: "Oracle says Dalvik is a competitor to Java and infringes several of its patents, which it lists in the complaint, and its Java copyright."
<realubot> David-A: Det låter tveksamt ur ett Open Source-perspektiv.
<dodel> Skrev du något? Firefox crahcade
<David-A> realubot: java är "öppen källkod", men troligen inte tillräckligt "fri" så den hamnar i "restricted". Oracle är både fiende och fiendes fiende?
<dodel> Men för att lösa mitt problem så behöver jag fixa ett nytt grafikkort?
<dodel> Måste ha något billigt skit. Funderar på att köpa en kineskopia för att då tillkommer det ingen skatt :D
<dodel> Eller tull-skatt om man ska vara exakt. Det är inte min uppgift eller intresse att skatta på de skit jag drar in i landet :)
<David-A> dodel: frågan är varför flash inte funkar. ser du en animering på http://www.adobe.com/software/flash/about/ ?
<dodel> Ja. Jag ser reklamen
<dodel> "Brilliant Photos"
<David-A> dodel: ser du en hoppande röd fyrkant de första sekunderna?
<maxjezy> jag gör det
<David-A> dodel: då funkar flash i grunden. det är nåt speciellt med svtplay och youtube då. du har väl inte hunnit installera noscript/flashblock/adblockplus än?
<dodel> Vänta!
<dodel> Printscreen
 * maxjezy väntar med spänning 
<David-A> dodel: använder du firefox, epiphany eller chromium?
<dodel> http://oi46.tinypic.com/27zbt4k.jpg
<dodel> Firefox
<dodel> Det följde med
<dodel> Dock brukar jag använda chrome
<realubot> dodel: Ett billigt grafikkort som klarar 3d-effekter i Ubuntu får du för några hundralappar. Det låter onödigt att köpa en "kineskopia" billigare.
<realubot> dodel: Risken finns att din "kineskopia" eldar upp din bostad.
<dodel> Men 256 mb grafikkort får du för 70 kr
<dodel> Gratisk frakt och skatt också
<realubot> dodel: Det är så klart väldigt viktigt att du kontrollerar att det nya graffekortet stöds av Linux så du inte står där med TVÅ grafikkort utan stöd för 3d-effekter.
<dodel> Jag har bara en agp port
<dodel> realubot:  Kineskopior finns överallt. Även IBM, Microsoft, Nvidia, MIS gör sina produkter i kina.
<David-A> dodel: (man ska jobba några veckor med att få gamla prylar att funka innan man köper nytt) funker videor på http://bambuser.com/ eller http://www.dailymotion.com/
<realubot> dodel: Har du starta om Firefox sedan du installerade Flash?
<dodel> realubot:  Ja det har jag
<realubot> dodel: Står det vilken version av Flash du har installerad under Version information på adobe-sidan som David-A länkade till?
<dodel> David-A:  Filmen blir svart http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xm8gtk_olympia-festival-of-nations_shortfilms
<realubot> dodel: Jag vet att många tillverkare tillverkar sakerna i Asien
<realubot> .
<dodel> ska kolla
<realubot> dodel: Dock så är det skillnad på att köpa en EU-godkänd produkt och en "kineskopia" tillverkat i en märk gränd i Peking av en överlevare från studentprotesterna 1989.
<realubot> *mörk
<dodel> 11.2.202.236.ubuntu0.12.04.1
<realubot> Som gömmer sig undan myndigheterna och försörjer sig på att tillverka billiga grafikkort till folk i väst.
<dodel> Det är min flash
<realubot> dodel: Det är knappast den versionen du får upp på adobe.com som David-A länkade till?
<dodel> Jag vet inte.
<realubot> dodel: Använder du Flashblock eller NoScript i Firefox?
<dodel> Hmm....vet inte. Hur kollar man?
<realubot> dodel: Jag menar ... ser du något versionsnummer på adobe.com-sidan som David-A länkade till?
<realubot> dodel: I Firefox: Ctrl+Shift+A och sedan Extensions (tillägg?).
<dodel> realubot:  JA
<dodel> realubot:  11.2.202.236
<realubot> Där ska stå vilka tillägg du har.
<realubot> dodel: Ok, bra.
<David-A> dodel: i skärmdumpen av adobes testsida som du postade 03:56 så står inget versionsnummer, är du säker på att du såg en hoppande röd fyrkant först, där reklamen sen står?
<realubot> dodel: Har du testat att rensa alla temporära internetfiler, cookies m.m.?
<realubot> dodel: I Firefox: Ctrl+Shift+Del
<realubot> dodel: Prova sedan svtplay igen.
<dodel> David-A:  Jag såg ingen röd hoppande fyrkant.
<realubot> dodel: Exakt. Det står ju inte alls något versionsnummer här: http://oi46.tinypic.com/27zbt4k.jpg
<dodel> Alltså är det flash som är fel på
<realubot> dodel: Det sa du ju att du såg? Reklamen på http://adobe.com/software/about/
<realubot> Fel länk till Adobe där.
<David-A> dodel: ok, då funkar inte flash, kolla med realubots instruktion om flash är installerad i firefox
<dodel> David-A:  http://oi50.tinypic.com/jjaeqp.jpg
<realubot> dodel: http://img6.imageshack.us/img6/399/201207270410581920x1056.png
<realubot> SÃ¥ ska det se ut. Du ska se Flash versionsnummer under "Version information".
<dodel> Oj då. Ska jag inte testa med google chrome då?
<realubot> dodel: http://img152.imageshack.us/img152/3798/201207270414151920x1056.png
<realubot> Du ska se Flash där.
<realubot> Shockware Flash.
<dodel> realubot:  http://oi50.tinypic.com/jjaeqp.jpg
<realubot> dodel: Ser bra ut.
<realubot> dodel: Ge oss en screenshot på Tillägg också två rade rovanför.
<realubot> *rader
<dodel> vänta. Ska byta webbläsare
<dodel> hejsan
<David-A> gomorron!
<dodel> chrome fungerar snabbare. DOck saknar stöd för flash :)
<dodel> Har aldrig varit för firefox då dom utvecklar sega produkter
<dodel> Det ska vara snabbt och snabbare!
<David-A> dodel: när du säger "google chrome" menar du "google chrome" eller "chromium"?
<dodel> chronmium
<dodel> nickname crhome
<dodel> chromis :)
<dodel> Eller Chrommä
<dodel> Förresten! En sak till. Vissa bilder är sega. Det känns som allt är segt på datorn. Allt som är rörligt
<David-A> dodel: kan vi ta det en annan gång?
<dodel> Ja. vi gör det om många timmar
<dodel> natti
<David-A> dodel: eller, fortsätt du, det finns 81 andra på den här kanalen, men lycka till och sov sött
<realubot> Wikipedia saknar en sida om Michael Jacksons dotter Paris Jackson. Det var kasst. Hon har ju medverkat i Oprah Winfrey show m.m.
<realubot> Haft huvudrollen(?) i en film o.s.v.
<macrobat> realubot: "patches welcome", som det brukar heta. använd din expertkunskap och skriv artikeln
<gjhtgg> Morrn
<Barre> tack andol https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/rdiff-backup/+bug/436035/comments/3
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 436035 in rdiff-backup "Annoying deprecation warning" [Low,Fix released]
<andol> Barre: Bitte
<andol> Barre: Se även den mer generiska snabblösning http://paste.ubuntu.com/1113265/
<realubot> macrobat: Jag har ingen expertkunskap om Paris Jackson och jag tänker inte jobba gratis åt Wikipedia.
<Barre> andol: snyggt =)
<Barre> andol: de har inte patchat rdiff-backup i squeeze backports ännu.. det är lite trist tycker jag
<andol> Trist
<andol> Barre: Förresten, inte så att du håller på och sadlar om? :-) https://halleck.arrakis.se/~andreas/tmp/purebarre.jpg
<kodein> jag trodde det skulle vara nåt om puré
<Barre> andol: hahah =)
<gecko> Mitt berömda fiskdammsbygge har nu starta. http://img834.imageshack.us/img834/4913/20120727080252.jpg
<coobra> kaffe
<coobra> !!1
<ubot2> Factoid '1' not found
<coobra> heh
<Haffe> !!!1
<ubot2> Factoid '1' not found
<Haffe> !1!
<ubot2> Factoid '1!' not found
<coffe> *poke* Barre
<Barre> *peek* coffe
<coffe> Barre,  vi pratade om olika I/o elevetaors elelr vad det heter, jag skickade dig en länk.. om du minns..  så i tex PM, vad skulle du ha på PM sedan på klienterna ?
<Barre> coffe: jag kör noop på mina virtuella instanser och deadline på PM-hostarna som kör md-raid
<coffe> Barre,  ok :)  jag har en host som går direkt på en device, kanske inte smart köra  noop på den
<Barre> coffe: nej, om du kör en gäst som ansvarar själv för en block-device skulle jag nog köra deadline på den, om det inte är så att den har en hårdvaruraid med bra cache då skulle jag köra noop även på den och låta hårdvaran sköta kö-hanteringen.
<coffe> Barre,  på dessa har jag bara en singel  sata disk, om vi säger man kör dom över iscsi ? skulle du välja då ?
<Barre> coffe: men det är faktiskt så att cfg kan vara bättre än deadline i visasa typer av laster...
<coffe> Barre, tänkte ändra på test på en av mina.  hur ändrar man :)  glömt bort
<Barre> coffe: beror på vilken typ av last och vad det är för iSCSI target, deadline eller noop.. cfg är oftast inte bra på server-laster utan är en kompromiss för multiuser miljöer..
<Barre> coffe: echo "deadline" >  /sys/block/BLOCKDEVICE-NAMN/queue/scheduler
<Barre> om det är exempelvis sda som är blockdevicen så är kommandot
<Barre> coffe: echo "deadline" >  /sys/block/sda/queue/scheduler
<coffe> är det en temporär lösning eller permanent ?
<Barre> coffe: om du vill ändra detta för samtliga block-devices för hosten så kan du sätta kernelparameter elevetor=deadline
<Barre> coffe: kör du echo så är det så tils du ändrar den eller bootar om
<Barre> coffe: elevator=deadline    skall det vara... eller elevator=noop
<Barre> eller cfg, eller anticipatory
<Barre> nä... nu måste jag sticka... ha det
<coffe> det är den som är inom [ som är aktiverad va ?
<Haffe> Av ren nyfikenhet.
<Haffe> Nu när Apple har blivit uppgraderingsfientliga på riktigt. Vad är det för märken på laptops som gäller nuförtiden?
<rogst> Haffe: Jag gillar Lenovo
<Haffe> Håller de hög kvalité nuförtiden?
<Haffe> Eller är det det vanliga, svart ibmplast?
<rogst> Haffe: Jag tycker det är bra kvalite, det är ju inte aluminiumchassi.. men det inte inte vanlig billigplast heller
<Haffe> Det finns visst lenovo i alla klasser.
<rogst> Haffe: jag köpte nyligen en x230
<rogst> jag är helnöjd, dock måste man ju tycka om designen då den skiljer sen en del mot apple
<kodein> för att alla måste tycka om appledressing.
<Haffe> Det hade varit ok om de inte bestämde sig för att löda fast ramminne och hårddisk i retinalaptoparna.
<kodein> http://www.asus.com/Notebooks/Superior_Mobility/ASUS_ZENBOOK_UX32VD/ verkar ju hyfsat vettig som air-alternativ
<rogst> Lenovo kommer väl snart med X1 carbon med
<Haffe> Då gäller det att ligga lågt tills det börjar dyka upp lenovos med 2880x1800
<Haffe> i upplösning.
<rogst> vad ska du med så hög upplösning till ?
<kodein> 1920x1080 på 13.3" är rätt okej det med, tycker jag
<Haffe> rogst: Jag leder 4 skräckvälden.
<Haffe> Vet du hur mycket överblick det kräver.
<rogst> Haffe: på en extern skärm okej.. men känns att de blir smått på en laptop
<kodein> man vill ju ha smartphone-dpi på sin laptoppanel.
<Haffe> Nåväl.
<Haffe> Det är ju rent teoretiskt i vilket fall som helst. Jag har inget behov av en ny laptop just nu.
<nighter> Nöjd med min macbook air den är liten och bra samt stödjer linux helt ok.
<Haffe> Problemet är att de är totalt ouppgraderingsbara.
<kodein> datorer ska väl ändå bytas ut när det kommer en ny modell
<Haffe> Vad gör du den dagen din hårddisk dör?
<Haffe> Kastar och köper ny lappis?
<kodein> du tror att batteriet fungerar den dagen hårddisken dör?
<Haffe> Jag tror på ren fakta och visa visioner.
<nighter> behöver bara något speciell kit sen går det byta grejer
<nighter> polarn bytt det mesta i sin.
<kodein> en lödugn
<kodein> nighter: din polare har en retina-macbook?
<nighter> nån äldre model  tror ja.
<nighter> innan retina skärm
<kodein> och det var inte de äldre modellerna som diskuterades, nej
<nighter> är de så stor skillnad?
<kodein> om de har börjat löda fast ram och hårddisk, _ja_, då är det så stor skillnad
<nighter> oki if you say so.
<kodein> annars är det bara att gratulera din polare till en stadig hand och en bra lödstation
<David-A> man ska inte städa för ofta. jag har en spindel som vandrar omkring kring datorhögtalarna. en liten spindel, ca 8 mm
<David-A> idag fångade den en mygga, en stor mygga, ca 25 mm
<David-A> spindeln satt på högtalarens kant och hade grepp om myggans bakdel, myggan försökte vrida sig loss och fick snart grepp med frambenen på högtalarens galler
<David-A> jag trodde spindeln hade övertaget
<David-A> men plötsligt ser jag myggan flyga framför fönstret
<David-A> med spindeln klängande på des bakdel
<David-A> *dess
<David-A> vänta ska jag se var de är nu
<David-A> spindeln kryper på väggen ovanför fönstret. myggan vet jag inte var den blev av
<dodel> Hejsan! Nu har jag fixat drivrutiner 3D till mitt grafikkort.
<dodel> Men jag kan inte se på youtube än fast jag har flash
<Philip5> vadå då?
<David-A> dodel: redan vaken :)
<dodel> David-A:  Japp :)
<Philip5> David-A: vad är det som blir knas med youtube?
<dodel> David-A:  Har fixat drivrutiner till grafikkortet. Ser ut som att fungera. Bytte kort
<dodel> Men jag kommer på en halvtimme. Ska köpa reflexramp till min Volvo 760 Turbo
<David-A> dodel: aha, antar att du använde Hårdvarudrivrutiner
<dodel> David-A:  Nopp, Jocke
<David-A> samma sak (om det stavas med -ey)
<dodel> japp
<dodel> brb
<phnom> Morrn
<phnom> Hmm, fick ny arbetsdator i förrgår, ubuntu, mint eller arch? Eller något helt annat?
<kodein> solaris
<kodein> med CDE
<bamsefar> kodein: Ooh, nice!
<phnom> Sexigt.
<dodel> YES!! Köpte en reflexramp för 200 kr!
<dodel> Ord pris. Ca 799 kr
<dodel> En sak till. Hur ställer man in så jag inte loggas ut om jag inte sitter vid datorn? Jag vill även ställa in så jag inte behöver logga in
<dodel> Nvm. FIxade det :) Men tack för hjälpen ändå ;)
<Berxwedan> hej kanalens alla glada
<David-A> :)
<phnom> Berxwedan: Morrn
<Berxwedan> phnom: morrn.
<Berxwedan> David-A: hur gick det med dodel
<Berxwedan> ?
<madbear> phnom: tjenna
<Berxwedan> madbear: tjena slackisen :)
<phnom> madbear: Tjena
<madbear> wzup dawgs
<madbear> phnom: alltså nu har jag refaktoriserat hela spelet... satan va drygt :P
<phnom> madbear: Ugh, påminn mig inte, borde refaktorisera projektet jag sitter på nu rätt bra :/
<madbear> hahaha
<madbear> phnom: men om du läste koden till det så kan jag säga att den e bra mycket finare nu
<Berxwedan> :) vad är det ni nördar håller på med?
<madbear> http://atlantis.cse.kau.se/~di8norb/linsta/index.html
<madbear> det där gör lite på nu när jag har tid
<maxjezy> fasiken, ljudet blev bättre när jag avinstallerade pulseaudio
<Berxwedan> maxjezy: :) mageia behöver man inte avinstallera pulseaudio för endast köra alsa, det räcker med avmarkera pulseaudio inställning i dess kontroll central
<Berxwedan> go go :P
<madbear> maxjezy: taggad på att göra modeller då?
<maxjezy> pulse är ju endå bara skit
<madbear> jag kan läsa in wavefront nu
<maxjezy> madbear: obj?
<Berxwedan> maxjezy: alsa är ju det allt bygger på och pulseaudio är 1 lager som ska göra det enklare för användaren
<madbear> maxjezy: http://atlantis.cse.kau.se/~di8norb/linsta/index.html
<madbear> kolla bilden där, hade strul igår men funkar nu
<madbear> ja obj
<maxjezy> madbear: satsar du på lowpoly?
<phnom> madbear: Det står alpha i texten, men filen heter beta, har jag råkat tanka något ifrån framtiden?! :O
<madbear> haha ja phnom
<David-A> Berxwedan: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2012/07/27/#ubuntu-se.html kl 12:36 och framåt (kl 14:35- lokal tid)
<madbear> maxjezy: ja det kan man säga, low right
<madbear> maxjezy: är du taggad på att göra nån modell så säg till
<maxjezy> madbear: vad är det för modeller du ska ha?
<maxjezy> i sommar är jag ganska lite datorsittande.
<maxjezy> tänkte dra söderut imorgon
<madbear> ok men typ ett monster? en fiende av nåt slag
<madbear> vi kan ta det när du kommer tillbaka då
<phnom> maxjezy: Skaune? :D
<maxjezy> madbear: behöver du modeller att ha "så länge" finns det massor på blendswap
<maxjezy> finns massor med CC-0 licens
<madbear> ok kanske testar nåt där då
<maxjezy> men när jag kommer tillbaka kan jag givetvis jobba på att göra fiender osv.
<madbear> men sånna där modeller på 500k rader kan jag inte läsa in
<maxjezy> roligare när man själv kan bestämma hur low poly det ska var osv.
<maxjezy> har du löst det där problemet då?
<maxjezy> varför kuberna ser så jävliga ut
<maxjezy> efter export
<Berxwedan> David-A: jag blev inte klok av honom.
<David-A> Berxwedan: var du klok innan, synd isåfall :)
<Berxwedan> David-A: haha :).
<madbear> aa maxjezy det funkar nu
<maxjezy> var det fel exporterat eller?
<maxjezy> jag ska ta och sortera upp alla mina egna modeller och göra dem tillgängliga på nätet
<sebastianpersic> Hej är det någon som har lust och höra en idé som jag har på en ubuntu server, men som jag inte vet är genomförbar. Och stämma av med ifall jag tänkt rätt
<Haffe> Fråga och se.
<sebastianpersic> :P
<kodein> nej, det är tyvärr ogenförbart.
<sebastianpersic> Min önskan är iaf, att ha en server som tillhandahåller filserver, mailserver, webbserver och asterisk. Och klienterna är windows både på plats och fjärr
<sebastianpersic> och sen typ LDAP istället för AD (win)
<David-A> sebastianpersic: nämen nu har du berättat, då fick vi inte gissa :)
<sebastianpersic> :P
<Haffe> Det borde ju inte vara allt för omöjligt att implementera.
<Haffe> Vill du köra kerberos också?
<sebastianpersic> Jag vill ju att det ska vara autentisering men att de som jobbar från annan plats ska ju kunna använda sina "hemdatorer" till sitt privata liv
<rogst> sebastianpersic: Jag har själv inte testat så vet inte vad den klarar av men har du kollat på typ Mandriva Enterprise server eller typ Fedoras 389 directory server ?
<sebastianpersic> Nej, jag är purfärsk på Linux, men gillar det redan efter 2 dagars läsning på nätet... Blev matat med Microsoft propaganda i gymnasiet då de bekostade delar av utbildningen
<rogst> sebastianpersic: eller Resara http://www.resara.com/index.php/resara-server
<rogst> sebastianpersic: okej välkommen till en friare värld :D
<sebastianpersic> Tack
<Berxwedan> mandriva enterprise server använder mageia
<sebastianpersic> Kanske bättre att jag förklarar vad det ska användas till istället. 1 gång per år så har en förening jag är delaktig i ett större event. Det går åt mycket tid att förbereda och eftersom personer ställer upp ideellt så är det smidigt om vi har en arbets- och kontaktyta med allt material på en plats.. Har varit inne på lite projectfork lösningar på webbserverutrymmet men...
<sebastianpersic> ...då jag i förlängningen...
<sebastianpersic> ...vill bygga på fler funktioner så tror jag att det är bättre att börja med en server direkt.. De som arbetar skall före eventet kunna maila till varandra och utomstående, hämta filer och dela på servern, och vill ha våran hemsida där på sikt. Inga konstigheter egentligen. Det är mer hur klientlösningen skall se ut som jag är lite osäker på
<sebastianpersic> Och vilka packages som behövs till detta på server installen
<rogst> sebastianpersic: och klienterna är både windows och linux ?
<sebastianpersic> Det är vanliga svenska hem pc användare
<Dynamit_dev> usch svära i kanalen fyy rogst
<sebastianpersic> så bara win och os x
<David-A> sebastianpersic: det finns alternativa program för varje server, så vilka paket beror på. om vi tar varje server för sej.
<rogst> Dynamit_dev: nödvändigt ont ;)
<David-A> sebastianpersic: filserver: ftp eller samba, finns flera ftp-alternativ. alternativ om det är gemensam dokumentation: google-docs, eller en forum-programvara via en webbserver.
<Dynamit_dev> Du jag vet vanliga PC användare som använder Linux, OSX tillhör inte PC
<Dynamit_dev> för vad jag vet räknas inte Apple som Personal Computer
<Berxwedan> Dynamit: trots det var apple först med skapa första PC :=)
<Dynamit_dev> Men det är en annan sak
<sebastianpersic> Fel av mig, ger ett tydligare exempel. Målbilden är att en 58 åring som svär när han skall skriva ut ett word dokument och måste ta på sig glasögon för att svara i sin htc lur. Då har jag lyckats
<David-A> Dynamit_dev: PC brukar menas dator kompatibel med IBM-PC, dvs intel-cpu och bios, men personal computer med små bokstäver kan vara vadsomhelst som är personal.
<sebastianpersic> om han klarar det
<Dynamit_dev> tack för det sebastianpersic
<Dynamit_dev> David-A hur många som har Apple idag använder vad den är byggd för om man ska se till hemma användare?
<Dynamit_dev> Jag vet inte av många hemma användare som gör det
<sebastianpersic> så lite inloggningar som möjligt.. gärna en autentisering för allt
<sebastianpersic> NÃ¥got i stil med *host* Sharepoint *host*
<rogst> sebastianpersic: Osäker då jag själv inte har dropbox, men finns de ingen sån sync-tjänst med funktion att dela filer med andra ?
<David-A> sebastianpersic: epostserver: ska projektet ha egen epostadress? alternativ: alla har sina vanliga epostadresser och kontaktlistor
<sebastianpersic> projektet har redan egna epostadresser
<sebastianpersic> host på one.com
<rogst> sebastianpersic: kolla in AjaxExplorer, kräver nog dock en inloggning
<sebastianpersic> a kollade det, såg dock inte om de går att sätta grupprättigheter
<rogst> okej jag har själv inte använt det så kan inte svara på det
<sebastianpersic> En annan fråga, vet ni vad som gäller generellt med bredbandsuppkopplingen man har hemma. Får man lov att sätta upp den hemma o köra för att testa innan man ev. köper cloud utrymme
<rogst> sebastianpersic: de flesta "hemmaabonnemang" tillåter endast privat användning, man får igentligen inte hosta publika servrar osv men de brys sig inte så mycket sålänge du inte börjar kräva tokmycket bandbredd/anslutningar eller till olagliga grejer som att skicka spam (de flesta ISP:er blockar port 25, vilket gör det svårt att testa en mailserver på ett hemmaabonnemang)
<sebastianpersic> ok men nu kör jag ju bara lokalt än så länge i virtualbox.. så det blir väl ett senare problem isf
<Haffe> rogst:  Vad jag vet är det ok att hosta publika servrar med bredbandsbolaget, så länge det är icke-komersiellt.
<rogst> Haffe: okej, jag kan inte alla ISP:ers vilkor men har för mig comhems vilkor säger så
<realubot> Sitter ni här och ljuger nu igen?
<rogst> enligt comhem: "Ja, du kan sätta upp en server hemma. Konfigurering av denna är dock ingenting som vi ger support på. Vad som får finnas på servern regleras av avtalsvillkoren.", kommer inte ihåg vad avtalen säger
<Dynamit_dev> inget upphovsrätts skyddat kan jag svara på
<Dynamit_dev> men det såtr i Svea rikes lag
<Dynamit_dev> står inte såtr
<sebastianpersic> hehe
<Dynamit_dev> det är väl ungefär det som står i deras kontrakt
<Dynamit_dev> om man ska se det bara som de bryr sig i
<Dynamit_dev> fast de bryr sig inte om det heller egentligen så länge inte de får krav på sig att göra åtgärder
<rogst> ja sålänge man inte skickar ut spam eller andra olagligheter samt håller sig icke-komersiellt så är det antagligen okej
<sebastianpersic> LAMP, Mail, Print, Samba ska jag välja det eller
<rogst> sebastianpersic: under installationen menar du ?
<sebastianpersic> j
<sebastianpersic> a
<rogst> det kan man ju om man vill, jag brukar dock installera respektive server separat efter installationen är klar
<sebastianpersic> ok fördelar/nackdelar
<sebastianpersic> rogst mandriva verkar ju va något annars som du sa
<rogst> enda fördelen jag kommer på är väl att man har valmöjlighet att installera en annan mailserver än den som ubuntuinstallationen installerar, samt att man kan testa av funktionerna i etapper och kolla att en server fungerar innan man ger sig på nästa, sen lär mig sig mer på att sätta upp det manuellt
<sebastianpersic> resara oxå
<rogst> sebastianpersic: som jag också sa så har jag inte testat Mandrivas Enterprise server.. fördelen med Resara är ju att man kan installera den på Ubuntu
<sebastianpersic> ok men om jag installerar ubuntu nu kan jag ju skippa alla paket o bara köra in resara
<rogst> japp
<sebastianpersic> men resara finns bara som påbyggnad då eller
<sebastianpersic> dom verkar ha gått i konken men de gör väl inget kanske, snarare tvärtom att uppskatta de dom gjort och nyttja de
<rogst> ja resara är en tredepartsgrej de har ingen egen dist med resara förinstallerat om man inte räknar med deras Resara Officebox(verkar vara en fysisk produkt)
<realubot> K350: Yo!
<realubot> Nehe.
<realubot> Ingen i kanalen tycker om mig. Ingen pratar med mig. :(
<swecarp> realubot:  ingen vågar
<David-A> en bot med känslor?
<phnom> !ping
<ubot2> pinga dig själv ;-) dioderna på min vänstra sida ömmar verkligen
<realubot> swecarp: Du har nog rätt. Jag är för tuff för den här kanalen.
<realubot> David-A: !realubot
<realubot> *suck*
<realubot> !realubot
<ubot2> realubot är en lågstatusbot
<David-A> !realubot
<Screedo> lol
<David-A> !David-A
<Screedo> goddag
<ubot2> Factoid 'David-A' not found
<Screedo> !Screedo
<ubot2> Factoid 'Screedo' not found
<David-A> inte nu igen
<David-A> (offtopic: OS (wikipedia disambiguation), "Operativsystem" står före "Olympiska spelen". Bra så!)
<realubot> Alla vet ju att det heter OL.
<David-A> OrienteringsLöpning?
<realubot> Om jag säger HTML5 och Android-appar. Vad säger ni då?
<phnom> Why?
<David-A> HTML4
<sakjur> realubot: Det beror helt på vad det är för app
<sakjur> HTML.next
<sakjur> en varning dock - Androids skärmupplösningshantering suger
<sakjur> (alltså, för HTML5 appar)
<phnom> Nåson som vet hur en pavilion dv6 beter sig om man slänger in ubuntu på den?
<sebastianpersic> ja det går väl tills hdd kraschar i den
<sebastianpersic> för de gör den tids nog
<realubot> sakjur: Varför beror det på vad det är för App?
<realubot> Någon som vet om ALLA appar i Firefox OS skrivs med HTML5 eller om även appar i detta OS skrivs med C eller något annat programspråk?
<sakjur> realubot: För att jag inte skulle skriva ett tugnt 3D-spel i HTML5..
<sakjur> inte för android iaf
<realubot> Binero har just nu ett erbjudande som innebär att man får köpa webbhotell för 5kr/månad första året.
<realubot> 60 kr för ett år privatpaket. 120 kr/år för företagspaket.
<realubot> Oklart om man måste fortsätta x månader efter första året.
<realubot> Gäller enbart nya kunder.
<realubot> Loopia har en bra tjänst för vidarebefordring av domännamn till dynamisk IP. Är det någon som har koll på hur denna fungerar?
<realubot> sebastianpersic: Hur vidarebefordrar du ditt domännamn till din hemmaserver?
<realubot> sebastianpersic: Äsch. Fel person.
<realubot> spacebug-: Hur vidarebefordrar du ditt domännamn till din hemmaserver?
<spacebug-> realubot: pekar om domännamnet till min IP bara
<spacebug-> på bineros sida
<spacebug-> loopia hade tom stöd för dyndns för att uppdatera men jag tröttande på loopia och bytte till binero. Dock får jag alltid samma IP så..
 * coobra slaps spacebug- 
<K350> realubot: yepp?
<realubot> K350: Sitt inte och sov.
<sebastianpersic> If you already have the stable repo enabled, run. Någon som kan förklara
<Philip5> sebastianpersic: antar du kör debian?
<sebastianpersic> http://www.resara.org/forums/index.php?topic=4737.0
<Philip5> sebastianpersic: de skrev nog bara lite skumt. sedan måste man ju använda deras testing-ppa för den andra är bara för lucid
<realubot> sebastianpersic: Jag tolkar det som: Om du har ett stabilt förråd i sources.list. Passa då på och spring ett långdistanslopp.
<sebastianpersic> ja presic... men då gör jag bara som det står där då eller
<sebastianpersic> marathon?
<realubot> Ja, t.ex.
<sebastianpersic> ok...
<sebastianpersic> kan ta milen ikväll om det är nödvändigt
<realubot> Du uppmanas alltså att tävla i långdistaanslöpning. Jag kan inte tolka informationen på något annat sätt.
<sebastianpersic> ja uppenbarligen ska jag springa iaf
<sebastianpersic> det står ju run
<realubot> Det skulle kunna betyda: Om du har ett stabilt förråd aktiverat. Spring för livet för snart spängs datorn.
<realubot> *sprängs
<sebastianpersic> LOL
<Philip5> sebastianpersic: jo den första är ju att om du har ppa:resaraserver/resaraserver som bara är för lucid så tar du ju bort den och med den andra så längger du istället till testing-ppan. har du inte ppa:resaraserver/resaraserver redan så behöver man ju inte tabort den
<sebastianpersic> Ne precis.. Jag har en fräsch ubuntu install
<X-Sleepy-X> smurf
 * X-Sleepy-X testar
<sebastianpersic> om man installerar kubuntu gui får man inte libreoffice eller
<David-A> sebastianpersic: i princip alla program kan installeras i princip alla varianter (x/k)ubuntu. program som använder desktoppens grafiktoolkit ser bättre ut och blir bättre integrerade, har inte provat men ser inte varför libreoffice inte skulle gå i kubuntu
<sebastianpersic> ne tänkte om det kom med från början
<sebastianpersic> som i unity
<gecko> Jag ska skaffa en personlig nummerplåt till bilen. Det får bli LINUX  :)
<K350> realubot: lol, nä sover inte. Funderar på hur svtplay kommer att vis aOS invignenen ikväll och hur jag bäst rippar strömmen
<gecko> Rippa OS. Är du inte frisk pojk :D
<K350> gecko: lol, åjåvars är jag det alltid. Är lovligt sportintresserad cirkus två veckro vart fjärde år :-)
<gecko> K350< Alldeles för mycket sporttittande :)
<K350> gecko: lol, os invigning är ju kul. Kommer du ihåg bågskytten från OS invigninen i Barcelona 92? :-)
<gecko> Varför kan dom inte göra som med rattfylla. En vision om 0-tolerans mot sport?
<gecko> K350< Hur ska jag komma ihåg det som aldrig ser på sport?
<K350> gecko: Såg du inte bågskytten 92??? En handikappad bågskytt tände OS elden genom att skuta iväg en brinnande pil..snudd på att han missade
<gecko> Iof så brukar jag se på speedway. Om det nu räknas som en sport
<gecko> K350< Nope
<K350> gecko: kolla youtube..det var fantastiskt man satt med hjärtat i halsgropen...
<K350> gecko: över en miljard kollade och dne där handikappade killen med den brinnande pilen...du fattar...
<gecko> K350< Nja jag är måttligt intresserad faktiskt
<K350> gecko: well, jag ska i alla fall titta. Har alltdi älskat OS invigningar sedan Moskva OS..OS I LA 84 var ju också en superhöjdare..invigninen alltså
<gecko> K350< Ok. Du får min tillåtelse
<David-A> bågskytten Barcelona: de sa att han övat 10.000 gånger, det kan jag förstå, med en miljard åskådare
<swecarp> Berxwedan:  hejsan
<Berxwedan> swecarp: kena
<swecarp> gecko:  har du bestämt dig om vad du ska ha på nr plåten
<realubot> gecko: Jag gissar att Linux redan är taget.
<swecarp> linux är ledigt vad jag kan se på transportstyrelsen
<Berxwedan> swecarp: hur gick det med upplösningen för din frus laptop?
<swecarp> änsålänge funkar det Berxwedan
<Berxwedan> swecarp: nice. du kan förklara för gecko att det fungera med photorec
<Berxwedan> :P
<swecarp> japp
 * swecarp ska ut med hundarna
<realubot> Hälsa hundarna från oss.
<Berxwedan> realubot: hans hundar är :) väldigt trevliga.
<realubot> Berxwedan: Jag gillar hundar.
<realubot> Fina djur.
<realubot> Trevligare än människor t.o.m.
<Berxwedan> realubot: :) oki
<swecarp> tillbaka
<gecko> 20:46 - 20:58. LÃ¥ngpromenad? :)
<gecko> realubot< Alla djur är trevligare än människor
<swecarp> gecko:  bara en kort kiss vända ska åka ut med dom så dom får springa senare när det har blivit svalare
<Berxwedan> K350: http://nucetv.com/channel/view/zindi-25
<gecko> swecarp< Svalare. Här är det +10
<Berxwedan> berättar om corum massakern
<swecarp> gecko:  jag kan rekomendera photorec om du ska hitta raderade filer eller filer på en formaterad hårddisk
<gecko> swecarp< Jag kör det jag brukar
<swecarp> vi har väl+20 nu
<realubot> gecko: Nja, kanske inte krokodiler? Vargarna på Kolmården var ju ine så hyggliga heller.
<gecko> realubot< Jodå. Det var människan fel
<swecarp> det finns med i ubuntu gecko
<gecko> swecarp< Jodå jag vet
<swecarp> ok
<realubot> gecko: Sant.
<gecko> swecarp< det får bli en plåt med ditt förslag
<propus> https://www.youtube.com/watch?NR=1&feature=fvwp&v=8grzRgQ_AWY&fb_source
<swecarp> låter bra gecko
<gecko> Allt helvete på jorden beror på människan. Inte på djuren
<gecko> swecarp< Då blir jag kung på byn :)
 * gecko lusläser tidingen Land
<David-A> Människan och Jorden: http://carlbildt.wordpress.com/2007/08/29/dubrovnik-efter-sahlin/#comment-19447
<gecko> Nu är det dags att dra i mig ett gäng värktabletter igen. Återsen om jag inte tuppar av.
<David-A> gecko: Finns det nåt varningsmärke på förpackningen om man får smsa, eposta och chatta?
<gecko> Nä dom har tagit bort alla röda trianglar
<David-A> Oj, men du har bra omdöma, eller vi får se
 * Berxwedan väntar på hoppa på kärnan 3.5.*, 3.4.6 här nu
<gecko> :)
<Berxwedan> gecko: kollar du på OS?
<Berxwedan> vad gör ebba von något som kommentatorer för OS?
<einand> https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10150962118947997.422500.583277996&type=1&l=ba947e5cc1
<gecko> Berxwedan< Kolla på sport. är du fullständigt från dina sinnen unge man?
<K350> gecko: lol
<K350> Berxwedan: Hm, kan man dra hem en rtmp-ström om länkne inte slutar med en .mp4?
<Berxwedan> gecko: :) nörd.
<Berxwedan> K350: ingen aning.
<K350> jag har rtmp länken till svt's os sänding..men vet inte om den går att dra hem då det inte slutar med en .mp4..kan inte kolla förän sändingne börjar om drygt 25 min
<David-A> K350: hur sa pirateplay.se att man ska ta hem den? (den kanske inte kan säja förräns den börjar heller)
<K350> David-A: piratplay hittar inte ens rtmplänken
<K350> det hrä är länken - rtmp://fl10.c90807.cdn.qbrick.com/90807/webb4_thumb
<K350> i vart fall det end ajag hittar nu innan sändingne börjat..får se om det ändras när de börjar sända
<Berxwedan> hmm ska man kolla på alexander på tv4 eller kanal 6
<K350> Berxwedan: ta den som har mins reklamav brott
<David-A> vissa direktsändninghar slutar med "/webb<siffra>_<upplösning>p" t.ex. webb4_360p, skulle tro _thumb är liten.
<Berxwedan> K350: båda är väl lika jobbiga, blir nog tv4.
<K350> Berxwedan: Os invignign är också kul . för de som inte kocketterar med att de inte kollar "sport" vilket en invignign ju inte är, en kväll vart fjärde år lol
<K350> David-A: Jag tror det blri en annan länk så fort sädningarna börjar.det visar si gom 18 minuter :-(
<K350> David-A: jag menar :-)
<Berxwedan> K350: invigningen är runt 01:00 tror jag
<David-A> K350: jag undrade hur du fick länken, peletati?
<K350> bamsefar: det börjar klockan 22 svensk tid och håller på i tre timmar..
<K350> David-A: oh, jag kollade bara källkoden frö sidan. sök på rtmp
<K350> s/bamsefar/Berxwedan/g
<K350> David-A: tänker du också försöak spela in strömmen?
<Berxwedan> K350: okej. då vet man det.
<K350> Berxwedan: Jag gjore  några tab-ar :-)
 * Berxwedan såg alexander även på bio
<Berxwedan> ne nu ska man röra på sig
<David-A> K350: jag vet inte. tänkte inte se os, varken direkt eller senare, utom om nåt expoderar eller de har en flygande gubbe med jet-pack. så kanske spelar in och tittar senare om folk säger det var nåt.
<K350> David-A: De hade dom i Los Angeles 84. Tysk polis sprängde en helikopter ful med israelisak idrottsmän 72
<maxjezy> vi borde ha en kanal för Olympiska spelen, tex ubuntu-os-se
<maxjezy> eller något
<K350> Det vore kul
<David-A> K350: 84) ja vet, just därför. 72) inte i direktsändning men dok.filmerna som gjort rätt fascinerande, så inkompetent
<K350> David-A: De har dessbättre inte tysk polis i London :-)
<David-A> K350: nej, de har G4S :(
<David-A> det finns två livesändningar som verkar exakt lika, blockerad, då kan jag inte välja, måste se om det finns åtminståne NÅN liten skillnad
<dodel> Hejsan igen!
<K350> David-A: hrmf. hittar inte strömmen i källkoden...f-n :-(
<dodel> Mitt flash fungerar inte i Chromium Browser. Jag har ju installerat Adobe Flash men Adobe's hemsida känner inte igen min version. Jag kan inte se på youtube eller svtplay
<dodel> NÃ¥gon som har en aning vad som kan vara fel?
<David-A> K350: 1) använd "inspect element" och navigera till playern eller (enklare) 2) högerklick flash och välj "kopiera debug text" paste i texteditor och voala en hög url:er för olika bitrates
<sebastianpersic> Ska man använda LVM eller inte
<K350> c
<K350> c
<David-A> K350: eller (ännu enklare) 3) gå till http://pirateplay.se/ och klipp in webbsidans adress så letar den
<David-A> David-A: "det finns två livesändningar", "kan inte välja": jo, den ena är kommenterad och den andra okommenterad. hmm
<David-A> K350: har provat dumpat ner 15 sekunder flv men går inte att spela upp? hur gör du? (fort innan nåt expoderar eller flyger)
<dodel> Jag har fått igång så jag kan se på youtube nu. Men jag tycker det laggar lite och Unity UI är segt. Men jag har ju två stycken CPU och 4 gb ram och 128 mb grafikkort med drivrutiner :O
<dodel> Jag använder Firefox
<KepX> någon som vet en nån program som funkar att lägga över musik på en iphone 4s i linux?
<David-A> dodel: betyder det fortfarande inte svtplay? knepig situation
<KepX> har provat med att installera itunes men men stöter på mycket problem med wine
<dodel> David-A:  ska kolla
<David-A> KepX: det finns musikspelare för linux i förråden som klarar ipod. iphone vet jag inte. medan du vänter på svar här, har du sökt ubuntu-se.org forumena?
<KepX> jag hittade ett program som funkar med den sortens men då behöver jag uppdatera den
<KepX> gtkpod
<dodel> Youtube fungerar iallafall. Men jag ser inte på TV så det är lugnt, David-A  :)
<dodel> Youtube laggar lite, men jag skulle nog kunna dra slutsatsen att det är Unity UI som jävlas med mig
<David-A> dodel: "det är lungt"? det är inte lungt! det ska funka! (men om det inte är bråttom så är det lungt)
<dodel> Ja, det viktigaste nu är att få Unity UI smörjt och flexibelt
<KepX> David-A: jag är tvungen att installera via en tar
<David-A> dodel: jag funderar lite, kan det efter de nattliga äventyren ha blivit kvar en xorg.conf som inte behövs el t.o.m stör? (men det kan du ta i ett forum om det inte är bråttom)
<dodel> Vilket grafiksnitt tycker ni är snyggast? Unity, Gnome, KDE, LXED osv?
<David-A> KepX: behövs en senare version än gtkpod som finns i förråden? (antar att du kollat amarok och rythmbox)
<David-A> dodel: har du blitt ett troll nu? :)
<dodel> David-A: Ursäkta? Vad är det där för fråga egentligen?
<dodel> David-A:  Jag är lika mycket troll som du, dvs jag skriver i kanalen här.
<David-A> dodel: troll börjar alltid med "mac eller windows" eller "emacs eller vi", eller så började de för tio år sedan, nu är de mer förslagna (så du är nog inget troll)
<dodel> David-A:  Dom som ställer sånna frågor är inga troll. Det är snarare personer som är vilsna när det gäller två eller flera olika produkter eller program.
<David-A> dodel: ja men "snyggast", det är en sån givaway.
<David-A> dodel: visst kan jag resonera lite om vilken som är snyggast, men tänk om alla andra hakar på, vilken kalabalik!
<dodel> David-A:  Mjo, men just nu försöker jag klura ut vad som gör unity seg. Den är inte superseg men det är lite seg iallafall. Det ska ju gå felfritt.
<David-A> dodel: se 22:42 ovan, om du har tid kan du kolla om den finns, om den är äldre än ditt nya grafikkort och i så fall passivera den
<David-A> dodel: men alla andra är tysta, dom tittar nog på os, okej, då kan vi diskutera vad som är snyggast i stället
<dodel> David-A:  Jag kan inte så 22:42 för jag loggade ut
<dodel> se*
<David-A> dodel: sorry, min fundering var om en xorg.conf kan ligga kvar efter det nattliga äventyret, kolla om det finns en och om den är äldre än grafikkortet
<dodel> Tillbaka igen
<realubot> Äntligen!
<dodel> ...och nu fungerar inte youtube -_-
<realubot> dodel: Det var väl där vi slutade igår?
<realubot> Att FLash inte fungerade?
<dodel> realubot: Ja. Men det fungerade nyss
<David-A> dodel: nu igen :), jo jag sa: orry, min fundering var om en xorg.conf kan ligga kvar efter det nattliga äventyret, kolla om det finns en och om den är äldre än grafikkortet
<David-A> *sorry
<dodel> David-A:  Jag har installerat drivrutiner för mitt grafikkort och det fungerade bra.
<realubot> dodel: Köp: http://www.prisjakt.nu/produkt.php?p=990425
<David-A> dodel: min teori är att flash inte fungerar, och att när youtube fungerar är flash avinstallerad och kör html5
<David-A> dodel: stämmer det, youtube funkar när flash-installer är avinstallerad?
<realubot> Tuff kylfläns också. Den kylflänsen kan du ha med dig på krogen och visa upp för tjejerna.
<dodel> David-A:  Jag ska avinstallera flash igen
<realubot> Har ni testat med Chrome? Den har väl inbyggd FLash?
<realubot> Använder inte samma Flash som Firefox eller hur är det nu igen?
<David-A> realubot: (jag fick för mej det var olika i chrome och chromium, men jag har inte så bra koll)
<dodel> Nu fungerar youtube. :)
<dodel> Avinstallerade lite ubuntu flash
<dodel> Dock återstår det kvar att jag får Unity att fungera lätt, d.v.s smooth
<David-A> dodel: alltså funkar inte flash. har du kollat om det finns nån xorg.conf och från när?
<dodel> David-A:  Men youtube fungerar bra nu. Lite laggit men det är pga Unity
<dodel> Alltså fungerar flash?
<realubot> dodel: Vad är det i Unity som fungerar dåligt?
<David-A> dodel: nej, med flash av-installerad använder youtube html5 i stället för flash.
<realubot> David-A: Högerklicka i Flash-rutan där videon spelas upp och testa att bocka ur 3d-acceleration i FLash inställningar. Om det alt. finns för dig. Det kanske gör att youtube rullar på bättre.
<realubot> dodel: Det var till dig.
<dodel> David-A:  Jaha, kan man använda HTML-5 för att se på filmer på tuben?
<realubot> David-A: Tabb lyder inte.
<realubot> dodel: Ja, men HTML5 på youtube är experimentellt vad jag vet.
<David-A> dodel: har du kollat om det finns nån xorg.conf och från när? (en gammal felaktig xorg.conf kan påverka prestanda)
<realubot> Så det är inte säkert att det fungerar så bra.
<realubot> dodel: Fungerar svtplay nu då?
<realubot> dodel: svtplay använder inte HTML5 så ska du testa Flash så är det bättre att testa på svtplay.
<realubot> än youtube.
<dodel> David-A:  Jag ser inget "Blockera 3D acc..."
<dodel> David-A:  SVTplay fungerar inte
<realubot> dodel: Kör: ls -l /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<realubot> dodel: Du kör nog inte med FLash.
<dodel> Men den säger att jag ska installera lite shockwave
<realubot> Eftersom alt. om 3d acc inte finn och eftersom svtplay inte fungerar.
<dodel> xorg.conf existerar
<realubot> dodel: Ja, det säger den för att den inte tror att du har Flash. Installera INTE Shockware Flash genom länken om svtplay föreslår.
<David-A> dodel: realubot menar: högerklicka i flashruta, välj settings, och bocka för el av "enable hardware acceleration", men det kan du inte prova nu när du inte har flash.
<realubot> dodel: sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.backup
<realubot> dodel: Och starta om datorn för att vara på den säkra sidan att /etc/X11/xorg.conf inte används.
<dodel> David-A:  Så jag ska högerklicka på youtube filmen?
<David-A> dodel: nej, inte nu
<dodel> David-A:  Okej, nu har jag gjort backuop
<David-A> dodel: flash är inte installerad, och vi fixar xorg.conf först
<dodel> Okej. Hur fixa xorg då?
<David-A> dodel: bra, logga ut och in så grafiken får initieras utan xorg.conf, testa sen om youtube o unity blir mer el mindre seg eller samma
<dodel> oko brb
<amelia> godkväll!
<David-A> (om de har en flygande gubbe eller om nåt exploderar så visar de säkert en repris imorgon. ja så måste det vara)
<realubot> dodel: Körde du sudo mv kommandot jag gav dig då?
<realubot> dodel: Innan du loggade ut och in igen+
<realubot> ?
<dodel> realubot:  Vilket då? Jag körde något sudo commando iallafall
<realubot> dodel: sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.backup
<realubot> dodel: Körde du det innan du loggade ut och in igen?
<dodel> realubot:  Ja
<David-A> bra fråga, bra svar
<realubot> dodel: Testa att installera Flash nu med det här kommandot: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<David-A> dodel: jag skulle testa om unity och youtube är snabbare först
<realubot> dodel: Stäng och starta Firefox igen. Testa att gå in på svtplay.se och spela upp en video. Fungerar det?
<realubot> dodel: Testa om du tycker att Unity och youtube fungerar bättre först. Gör sedan som jag skrev.
<dodel> svtplay fungerar inte
<dodel> men ska köra cmd nu:  sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<dodel> Svtplay fungerar inte. Men den säger inget "DU behöver det här för att se"
<Barre> hej amelia
<realubot> David-A: Fungerade Unity bättre då?
<realubot> dodel: Det var till dig.
<dodel> realubot:  Nee det är samma sak :)
<dodel> Youtube fungerar dock
<dodel> Ni tror inte att Ubuntu 12.04 är buggit?
 * spacebug- använder libvdpau-patchen för att fixa flash. Härligt att inte ha några problem med färger och änd hårdvaruaccelererande
<David-A> dodel: att youtube funkar och svtplay inte funkar är konsitent med att flash inte är installerad, men du skrev att du körde kommandot "sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer" så är lite förbryllad
<dodel> Ska testa libvdpau-patchen
<realubot> dodel: Strunta i youtube. Testa svtplay.
<realubot> dodel: Du vet ju inte om youtube fungerar för att du använder HTML5 eller för att du har fått Flash att fungera.
<dodel> ska logga ut. brb
<David-A> dodel: funderar, har vi gjort oss av med allt gammalt skräp som kan störa? xorg.conf borttagen/flyttad, ja. Kan det finnas nåt i ~/.adobe ? Kan flash's punktfil heta nåt annat i 12.04 ?
<realubot> David-A: Det är väl bara att köra rm -r .adobe då så ser vi om det hjälper.
<dodel> Nope. Samma sak nu. Ubuntu kanske är för klet för min dator ;)
<realubot> dodel: Jag tror att stödet i Linux för ditt graffekort är för kasst.
<dodel> Men ändå så hittade dom drivrutiner.
<realubot> dodel: Testa det här: sudo apt-get purge flashplugin-installer && rm -r .adobe && sudo apt-get flashplugin-installer && killall firefox && firefox svtplay.se
<David-A> dodel: vad har du för grafikkort nu?
<dodel> NVIDIA Corporation NV34 [GeForce FX 5200]
<realubot> dodel: Kopiera och klistra in den raden i Terminalen så får vi se om svtplay.se fungerar efteråt.
<realubot> dodel: Har du bytt grafikkort?!?
<dodel> Ska byta drivrutin. Fick välja mellan två stycken.
<dodel> realubot:  Ja, Jag bytte
<dodel> Nu ändrar jocke drivrutiner åt mig.
<dodel> måste starta om datorn. Kommer om 10 sec?!
<realubot> dodel: Har du testat att installera den drivrutin som föreslås i jockey-gtk då?
<David-A> dodel: jag hadde en FX 5200 en gång.
<David-A> dodel: tror inte den har vdpau, så bry dej inte om libvdpau-patchen
<realubot> dodel: Har du testat att installera den drivrutin som kommandot jockey-gtk i Terminalen föreslår?
<David-A> dodel: jag hadde en FX 5200 en gång.  tror inte den har vdpau, så bry dej inte om libvdpau-patchen
<dodel> realubot:  Jag gjorde det grafiskt
<realubot> dodel: Ja, fungerar det nu då?
<dodel> ska kolla lite
<realubot> svtplay.se? Unity e.t.c?
<realubot> dodel: Testa också att köra raden med kommandon som jag gav dig.
<spacebug-> libvdpau-patchen är för om man får blå ansikten i flash på youtube. Jag kanske gav mig in i en diskussion utan att riktigt veta va den handlade om. Ber om ursäkt för det
<dodel> realubot:  Jag vet inte vad jag ska säga riktigt. Den är lika som förut
<realubot> dodel: Körde du raden med kommandon jag gav dig?
<realubot> dodel: Vad får du om du kör: jockey-text --list
<realubot> dodel: Och: lspci -nnn | grep VGA
<dodel> Så här vill jag att mitt ska vara.
<dodel> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T0PsJMylIpk
<dodel>  Jag tror det inte är mitt grafikkort som är knas. Snarare att det är en bugg i ubuntu
<dodel> xorg:nvidia_173 - Accelererad grafikdrivrutin för NVIDIA (Proprietär, Aktiverad, Används) xorg:nvidia_173_updates - NVIDIAs accelererade grafikdrivrutin (uppdateringar efter utgåva) (Proprietär, Inaktiverad, Används inte)
<realubot> dodel: Hur förklarar du att Flash och svtplay.se fungerar för alla oss andra i Ubuntu om det är en bugg i Ubuntu?
<realubot> dodel: lspci -nnn | grep VGA
<dodel> Vet inte :)
<spacebug-> dodel: vad fungerar inte?
<David-A> dodel: jag tror grafiken funkar som den ska, men inte flash, prova att skapa en ny användare och logga in som den användaren, gå till Systeminställn>Användare&Grupper>Skapa ny användare, sätt namn "alterego" eller nåt annat fantasifullt
<dodel> NVIDIA Corporation NV34 [GeForce FX 5200]
<realubot> dodel: Du ska se mer än så när du kör kommandot.
<dodel> Ska jag göra så här. Jag ominstallerar ubuntu? Jag har tid för det :)
<realubot> dodel: Gör som David-A säger installet.
<realubot> dodel: Och kör nu lspci -nnn | grep VGA ordentligt.
<realubot> *istället
<dodel> 01:05.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: NVIDIA Corporation NV34 [GeForce FX 5200] [10de:0322] (rev a1)
<dodel> David-A:  Jag hade ett Gästkonto redan. Det är samma "seghet" med det kontot
<David-A> dodel: okej, är det också samma att svtplay inte funkar oavsett om flash är installerad eller inte?
<David-A> i gästkontot
<spacebug-> är det bara i firefox dodel har problem med flash eller oavsett webläsare?
<David-A> bra fråga. med det supergamla grafikkortet tror jag provades flera webbläsare, men det nuvarande gamla grafikkortet vet jag inte.
<dodel> Nu är jag tillbaka. Om någon har skrivit något så har jag inte sett det
<David-A> vi funderar på om du testar svtplay i bara firefox eller i flera olika webbläsare
<dodel> Jag kör firefox nu. Det räcker.
<spacebug-> dodel: jag tänkte mest för att se om det kan va nått med webläsaren
<dodel> spacebug-:  Du ska få en printscreen
<dodel> http://oi50.tinypic.com/4zu445.jpg
<dodel> Så ser mitt svtplay ut. Sen när jag klickar på det ser det ut så här:
<dodel> http://oi50.tinypic.com/aniz9d.jpg
<dodel> Källa: http://www.svtplay.se/video/204850/sverige-sydafrika-d-
<spacebug-> dodel: om du högerklickar där det ska va film får du upp nått då?
<realubot> dodel: Exakt vilken version av drivrutinen använder du?
<dodel> spacebug-:  Nope. Jag får inte fram något om jag högerklickar på filmen på svtplay
<dodel> realubot:  Jag vet inte. Men jag ska skicka en printscreen
<spacebug-> dodel: vad får du om du kör denn raden:    ls -l /etc/alternatives/mozilla-flashplugin /usr/lib/flashplugin-installer/libflashplayer.so /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/flashplugin-alternative.so && apt-cache policy flashplugin-installer
<spacebug-> (använd pastebin)
<realubot> dodel: I jockey-gtk så finns det en till drivrutin som heter något med updates?
<David-A> realubot: version står i jockey output kl 23:59 ovan: xorg:nvidia_173
<dodel> spacebug-:  http://pastebin.com/NLSSLN2d
<realubot> dodel: Ge oss ett skärmskott på jockey-gtk
<realubot> dodel: Eller strunta i det.
<spacebug-> dodel: ok. Ser bra ut
<dodel> realubot: http://oi49.tinypic.com/35a0n11.jpg
<realubot> dodel: Testa updates: sudo apt-get purge nvidia-173 && sudo apt-get install nvidia-173-updates
<realubot> logga ut och in igen efteråt.
<realubot> Anledning: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-graphics-drivers-173/+bug/772207
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 772207 in nvidia-graphics-drivers-173 "version 173.14.30 driver is buggy for NVidia GeForce FX series" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<dodel> Damit! Men jag har fler grafikkort! :)
<realubot> Frågan är om du har version 173.14.30 eller en nyare version.
<dodel> realubot: Hur kollar man?
<realubot> dodel: Testa updates istället för att byta graffekort igen.
<realubot> dodel: apt-cache policy nvidia-173
<dodel> realubot:  testar det nu
<dodel> testar
<dodel> sudo apt-get purge nvidia-173 && sudo apt-get install nvidia-173-updates
<realubot> Mm.
<David-A> dodel/realubot: där har du nåt, det fanns två drivrutiner att välja mellan i drivrutinverktyget, kommandot du nyss gjorde väljer det andra
<dodel> okej. ska starta om datorn nu
<David-A> vi väntar
<spacebug-> det stod iofs att hans rekommenderade va aktivt och användes. I buggrapporten skriver dom att det står att den är aktiv men inte används
<spacebug-> hans grafik verklar väl även fungera i övrig (förutom flash=. Och vi vet inte ens om det bara är i firefox eller fler webläsare
<realubot> spacebug-: Jo, men det är värt ett försök.
<realubot> Jag tror inte att Flash är problemet.
<dodel> Jadu. Jag vet inte vad mer jag ska säga
<realubot> Va?
<David-A> Likadant?
<dodel> Det är samma sak
<dodel> Ja
<realubot> Vad är likadant, Flash?
<spacebug-> dodel kan du inte testa iaf att installera chrome för att se så det inte är firefox-specifikt
<dodel> realubot:  Ja svtplay är samma sak
<David-A> Om du går till Systeminställn>Yttligare Drivrutiner eller jokkey är den andra (173 update) aktiverad nu?
<dodel> spacebug-:  kan installera chrome
<realubot> dodel: Ge oss: jockey-list --list
<realubot> Nej!
<realubot> jockey-text --list
<dodel> xorg:nvidia_173 - Accelererad grafikdrivrutin för NVIDIA (Proprietär, Inaktiverad, Används inte) xorg:nvidia_173_updates - NVIDIAs accelererade grafikdrivrutin (uppdateringar efter utgåva) (Proprietär, Aktiverad, Används)
<realubot> dodel: apt-cache policy flashplugin-installer
<dodel> "Missing plugin" står det om jag går in på youtube och tittar på film, med chrome
<David-A> dodel: funderar, kan du spela en video sådär rakt av i datorn, inte webben. har du en .mpg, .mp4, .mov, .avi dubbelkilcka och se om den spelar?
<dodel> realubot:  http://pastebin.com/JqfQxWTj
<dodel> David-A:  Visst. Vilket program ska jag använda?
<realubot> dodel: wget https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:051118-WSIS.2005-Richard.Stallman.ogg
<realubot> SÃ¥ har du en video att testa med.
<spacebug-> dodel: då är inte flash installerat rätt ändå på nått sätt
<David-A> dodel: dubbelkicka en video-fil bara så öppnas den i Filmspelaren (även kallad totem)
<dodel> realubot:  Jag kan se filmen perfekt!
<realubot> dodel: Vi har löst problemet. Varje gång du blir sugen på film på youtube eller svtplay så tittar du på Stallman-filmen för att stilla begäret.
<dodel> realubot:  Nej. jag kollade bara en sekund bara.
<realubot> dodel: apt-cache policy google-chrome-stable
<dodel> VAd är det med stallman då?
<dodel> N: Kunde inte hitta paketet google-chrome-stable
<realubot> dodel: Han är din idol. Men du kanske inte är medveten om det ännu.
<realubot> dodel: apt-cache policy google-chrome-beta
<realubot> beta istället för stable
<spacebug-> realubot: han har installerat chrome
<spacebug-> 00:36 < dodel> "Missing plugin" står det om jag går in på youtube och tittar på film, med chrome
<spacebug-> men flash är inte rätt installerat
<spacebug-> fast ändå.. hum
<realubot> spacebug-: Jag vet. Men Chrome har väl eget Flash som är oberoende av flashplugin-installer?
<dodel> http://oi46.tinypic.com/2m7gmde.jpg
<realubot> dodel: Kör: apt-cache policy google-chrome-beta
<spacebug-> dodel: det det är chromium inte chrom
<dodel> realubot: Jo, jag vet vem han är. Grundaren till GNU och gillar att ha skägg :)
<spacebug-> dodel: https://www.google.com/chrome?hl=sv
<realubot> dodel: Du kör alltså med Chromium och inte Chrome?
<dodel> spacebug-:  chromium
<dodel> Så vad kan vi säga vad det är för fel på mitt unity? Ska vi säga att jag behöver ett annat grafikkort?
<realubot> dodel: Jag tycker vi ska testa svtplay i Chrome.
<realubot> dodel: https://www.google.com/chrome/index.html
<realubot> spacebug-: dodel David-A Kaffe nu!
<spacebug-> dodel: jag bad dig ta hem chrome. Du fick länken där
<realubot> dodel: Jag tycker det är lite skumt att du har strul med två grafikkort.
<spacebug-> .. och bara flash..
<realubot> dodel: Det är ju inte alls omöjligt men det får mig att misstänka att något annat är fel i grunden.
<realubot> spacebug-: Nej, hans gränssnitt är ju segt också.
<realubot> Säger han.
<spacebug-> jaså
<spacebug-> han kör inte unity-2d då?
<realubot> spacebug-: Ja. Unity är segt, har han sagt.
<realubot> Så antar att det är mer än Flash.
<realubot> spacebug-: Jo, det gör han ju. Av screenshoten att döma i.a.f.
<dodel> Nu har jag google chrome
<spacebug-> dodel: vad får du om du kör:   pidof metacity
<realubot> Tror jag.
<David-A> det är väl en gammal dator, men flash borde funka med den grafiken, kanske inte så bra i fullskärm, men ändå
<dodel> den behöver flash!
<dodel> David-A:  Det är ingen dator. Det är en server ;)
<realubot> dodel: Vad då behöver Flash? Har du testat svtplay.se i Chrome?
<realubot> dodel: En server ÄR en dator.
<realubot> Men alla datorer är inte servrar.
<dodel> "Gick inte att läsa plugin programmet"
<David-A> realubot: därav ";)"
<realubot> dodel: Det är något som är knas med ditt system.
<spacebug-> du har ni tre st webläsare som alla klagar på flash
<dodel> realubot:  Jag kan ju alltid ominstallera datorn :)
<spacebug-> nu*
<dodel> spacebug-:  nope, två nu
<realubot> dodel: Jag tycker att det börjar bli läge för en ominstallation faktiskt.
<spacebug-> dodel: jo men du hade chromium förut, och nu chrome. Och alltid haft firefox?
<dodel> men ska fixa flashu
<realubot> dodel: När du har ominstallerat Ubuntu så installerar du den drivrutin som står dom "rekommenderad" när du kört jockey-gtk.
<David-A> dodel: jag misstänkte att det är nån fil kvar efter det nattliga äventyret som stör, vi har inte hittat vad det är, och om samma i gästkontot är de i så fall, om det är det, i systemet.
<spacebug-> dodel: om flash är rätt installerat och du installerade chrome från länken https://www.google.com/chrome?hl=sv (och rätt version till ditt system). Så ska flash bara funka av sig självt
<realubot> dodel: När du installerar Ubuntu så får du en fråga om du vill installera tredjepartsprogram för mp3 m.m. Bocka i det alternativet redan innan installationen drar igång på allvar.
<spacebug-> vad grejjade ni med i natt?
<realubot> Så slipper vi installera FLash m.m. efteråt.
<realubot> spacebug-: xorg.conf
<spacebug-> realubot: aha
<realubot> spacebug-: För att få hans förra graffekort att fungera. Han har samma problem med TVÅ grafikkort.
<realubot> Det ÄR skumt, tycker jag.
<realubot> Jag röstar för ominstallation!
<dodel> realubot:  Jag kan ominstallera. Dock tog jag "Alternative cd"
<dodel> Nästa gång tar jag Live cd
<realubot> dodel: Varför Alternate?
<David-A> spacebug: körde fel version av nvidia-drivrutiner, skapade xorg.conf, har sedemera bytt grafikkort och tagit bort xorg.conf, men det kan ha skett mycket innan som jag inte vet.
<realubot> dodel: Ta rätt version, 32 resp. 64 bitars Ubuntu beroende på vad du har för dator.
<spacebug-> David-A: ah ok
<dodel> realubot:  För live cd var segt :) Körde på USB unetbootin via live cd
<realubot> dodel: Ser du lm i resultatet om du kör det här kommmandot: cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep -o lm
<spacebug-> att tre webläsare klagar på att flash inte hittas är ju dock inte pga det men visst kan det va andra/fler fel oxå
<dodel> realubot:  Jag har en 32 bitar
<realubot> dodel: Ok. Bra.
<realubot> Testa vanliga Ubuntu Desktop Edition 32 bit då.
<realubot> dodel: Live är segt.
<sebastianpersic> varför får jag apt-add kommandot hittades inte
<realubot> dodel: Men du ska ju installera Ubuntu inte köra det från Live.
<dodel> Jag har installerat Adobe flash men ändå kan jag inte se filmer på youtube via google chrome
<dodel> Men jag testar en live cd då
<realubot> Nä, för något i ditt system är fucked up.
<realubot> Så Flash fungerar inte oavsett drivrutin eller webbläsare.
<spacebug-> sebastianpersic: du söker nog antingen 'apt-add-repository' eller 'apt-get'
<sebastianpersic> ja, apt-add repo
<sebastianpersic> ooops missade ett bindestreck
<spacebug-> sebastianpersic: ;)
<spacebug-> sebastianpersic: ett tips är att använda tabtangenten för att se/lita program när man börjat skriva ett kommando
<sebastianpersic> ok thx
<spacebug-> + att man slipper skriva hela själv heh
<realubot> add-apt-repository heter det.
<spacebug-> funkar även ibland på tex parametarar
<realubot> Inte apt-add-respository.
<realubot> addera ett apt förråd == add-apt-repository
<spacebug-> realubot: det ena är en länk till det andra..
<realubot> Jaha. Det visste jag inte.
<dodel> vilket ubuntu har ni?
<spacebug-> inte jag heller haha såg det nu
<dodel> 12.04?
<spacebug-> dodel: ja
<dodel> inte 12.10?
<sebastianpersic> hos mig heter de apt-add
<realubot> dodel: 10.04
<realubot> dodel: Använder du 12.10?
<dodel> varför 10:04?
<dodel> nej
<dodel> 12:04 använde jag
<dodel> använder*
<realubot> Ok. Bra. Det är senaste stabila Ubuntu-utgåvan. En LTS-version med 5 års supporttid.
<realubot> dodel: Jag skrev fel. Det skulle stå 12.04 inte 10.04.
<einand> http://www.cairns.com.au/article/2008/10/23/11601_local-news.html
<einand> http://tools.cairns.com.au/photo_gallery/photo_gallery_popup.php?category_id=3825&offset=3
<einand> http://tools.cairns.com.au/photo_gallery/photo_gallery_popup.php?category_id=3825&offset=4
<sebastianpersic> lämplig standardrealm om jag sätter upp en testmiljö ??
<spacebug-> dodel: en sak till barak. Vad får du om du skriver:     file /usr/lib/flashplugin-installer/libflashplayer.so
<einand> det är fel, om han kör 64bit
<realubot> Han kör 32 bit.
<spacebug-> dodel ?
<dodel> spacebug-:  ja?
<spacebug-> svaret på min fråga
<spacebug-> Vad får du om du skriver:     file /usr/lib/flashplugin-installer/libflashplayer.so
<dodel> usr/lib/flashplugin-installer/libflashplayer.so: ERROR: cannot open `/usr/lib/flashplugin-installer/libflashplayer.so' (No such file or directory)
<spacebug-> där har vi det
<spacebug-> flash är inte rätt installerat
<spacebug-> sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<dodel> spacebug-:  http://images.sodahead.com/polls/002325985/5232764557_fascinating_answer_1_xlarge.jpeg
<spacebug-> haha snygg katt
<realubot> spacebug-: Han har ju kört det kommandot hundra ggr nu ju.
<spacebug-> apt-get purge flashplugin-installer && apt-get install flashplugin-installer && file /usr/lib/flashplugin-installer/libflashplayer.so
<dodel> http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_SdPKamJbrgg/TS9WBJzlB7I/AAAAAAAAAEk/QEHATD_NLWw/s1600/proceed%2Bcat.jpg
<einand> flash problemet löser du genom att dra ner google chrome ;)
<spacebug-> einand: nej vi har provat det redan
<spacebug-> inga webläsare hittar flash
<spacebug-> och det är fel installerat då länken inte fungerar i systemet
<dodel> E: Kunde inte öppna låsfilen /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13: Åtkomst nekas) E: Kunde inte låsa administrationskatalogen (/var/lib/dpkg/). Är du root?
<dodel> jag ÄR root
<dodel> Men nu gör vi så att jag installerar via live cd?
<einand> spacebug-: flash ingår i google chrome, och är inte längre ett extern plugins, så fungerar det inte där så är det något annat fel
<spacebug-> sure
<dodel> Det kan inte gå mer än fel :)
<spacebug-> 00:36 < dodel> "Missing plugin" står det om jag går in på youtube och tittar på film, med chrome
<dodel> .....eller åt helvete :D
<David-A> dodel: sann optimist
<dodel> David-A:  Tackar tackar :) Men ska installera det nu. Höres om någon minut
<einand> han gör väl fel
<einand> Adobe Flash Player plug-in
<spacebug-> ja det verkar inte bättre
<einand> Adobe Flash Player is directly integrated with Google Chrome and enabled by default. Available updates for Adobe Flash Player are automatically included in Chrome system updates.
<einand> så sluta hjälp troll
<spacebug-> det är oxå konstigt att hans sytem ibland rapporterar på svenska och ibland på engelska. Eller?
<einand> nä, det är väl översättningsbuggar
<dodel> Tillbaka. Dock sitter jag på en Win7 dator nu
<einand> dodel: på vilket sätt arbetar du med/för www.nowhere-else.org ?
<dodel> einand: Va?
<einand> vad har du för relation med www.nowhere-else.org
<dodel> einand: Ingen alls. Vad undrar du?
<realubot> Vad bygg ett spel som nowhere-else upp av?
<einand> 01:21:37 -!- dodel (81.224.194.216) [~dodel@www.nowhere-else.org] has joined #ubuntu-se
<realubot> Kod?
<dodel> Jaha. Nädu jag har en bärbar dator bredvid mig. Men jag har telia
<dodel> Va! Det är ett spel!
<einand> dodel: har du telias adsl med deras "Smart" modem?
<dodel> Det hade varit coolare om det hade stått Blizzard eller Microsoft :)
<dodel> Alltså jag bor i en studentlägenhet
<dodel> Ska utbilda mig till Ingenjör
<einand> vilken innom vilket område?
<dodel> Maskinteknik > Konstruktör inom industrin
<einand> ok
<einand> första året?
<realubot> dodel: Det var seriöst.
<dodel> Japp
<dodel> realubot: va?
<maxjezy> måste man formatera disken för att installera ubuntu 12.04
<maxjezy> sitter på cinnamon just nu
<David-A> ah, vet du hur man bygger en segway själv?
<dodel> maxjezy: Lika bra det :
<realubot> dodel: Seriöst att utbilda sig till ingenjör.
<gecko> Det var den sömnen det. Uppe och tar nattfika bestående av värktabletter. Suck
<einand> jag har konsruerat en "segway" ;)
<spacebug-> gecko: vad har du gjort?
<dodel> realubot: Vadå är det ironi du menar? Ordet seriöst är lite svårtolkat över internet
<gecko> Nerverna i benen har pajjat
<spacebug-> gecko: fy satan :(
<realubot> gecko: Varför all denna värk?
<gecko> Amen :)
<einand> gecko: sånt är jobbigt :(
<realubot> Hur pajar nerverna i benen?
<gecko> einand< Ja det kan du lita på. Finns det som är roligare
<realubot> dodel: Nej. Det är inte ironi. Jag tycker att det är seriöst att plugga till ingenjör.
<gecko> realubot< Det är en människokropp. Och då kan vad som helst gå sönder
<einand> WTF är detta
<einand> Facebook Desktop - Version: 1.0.0.11
<einand> Facebook Desktop Plugin
<einand> Name:	Facebook Desktop
<einand> Description:	Facebook Desktop Plugin
<einand> Version:	1.0.0.11
<einand> Location:	C:\Users\einand\AppData\Local\Facebook\Messenger\2.1.4590.0\npFbDesktopPlugin.dll
<einand> Type:	NPAPI
<einand>  	 Disable
<einand> MIME types:	
<einand> MIME type	Description	File extensions
<einand> application/x-facebook-desktop-1	Facebook Desktop	
<einand> Disable   Always allowed
<dodel> realubot:  Tackar! Jo, det är min enda chans att få jobb. I dagens läge så är det gjort för att folk SKA utbilda sig.
<einand> WTF
<einand> seriöst, var 2 rader när jag kopiera det, sedan skapa chrome själv all flooding
<einand> var inte meningen :(
<dodel> realubot:  Är du ingenjör?
<einand> dodel: jag är inte ingenjör, men jag gör samma arbetsuppgifter som en
<realubot> dodel: Helt klart. Det finns jobb om man har rätt utbildning.
<gecko> Vi har små troll i vårt hus som flyttar mina kryckor till ett rum där jag inte är. Märkligt
<realubot> dodel: Jag är inte ingenjör. Jag är ett socfall.
<dodel> realubot: socfall? Vad har du gjort då ?
<einand> dodel: han är arbetskygg, och vill inte ha ett jobb
<realubot> dodel: Vad då vad jag har gjort då?
<gecko> :D
<realubot> dodel: Lyssna inte på einand. Han vet inte vad han pratar om.
<dodel> realubot: Du sa att du var ett socfall.
<realubot> dodel: Ja.
<realubot> dodel: Jag är inte ingenjör. Jag är socfall.
<gecko> realubot< Du får göra som mig. Bli sjukpensionär
<einand> undra om man inte "Tjänar" mera på socialen än som sjukpensionär
<realubot> einand: Det är många som gör samma arbetsuppgifter som en ingenjör men det brukar synas i lönekuvertet.
<gecko> Ingen aning faktiskt
<dodel> realubot: Ja. Men vad har du gjort då? Ett socfall har ju mycket problem med polis och droger osv. Det är enligt vad jag har fått lärt mig
<realubot> einand: Nej. Sjukpensionen är högre.
<einand> realubot: precis, jag har rätt större värde på mitt lönekuvert än de flesta ingenjörer
<realubot> Soc. är lägsta ersättningen. Du får aldrig mindre än så eftersom du i sådana fall har rätt till soc.
<realubot> Skälig levnadsstandard, kallas det.
<einand> tja, när jag gick på socialen för en massa år sedan fick jag in på kontot 12.500/mån, misstänker att beloppet inte sänkts nu
<realubot> einand: Det berodde i.s.f. på hög hyra, höga medicinkostnader eller något.
<realubot> Soc. bidraget är aldrig så högt.
<dodel> realubot: Du tänker inte utbilda dig till något? :) Du verkar vara bra på datorer ser jag
<einand> hyran låg på 3.200kr, och sjuk har jag aldrig vart, eller inte så det kostat mer än någon hundring om året
<einand> dodel: tro mig, det där "verkar" är bara en illusion
<realubot> einand: Hur fick du 12.500 då?
<realubot> Jag tror du bluffar.
<realubot> Om du hade haft en hyra på 3200 så hade du fått kanske 8 000 kr/månad.
<gecko> Jag klarar mig bra på min sjukpension. Inga amorteringar på huste och driften ligger utslaget över året på ca 2500
<dodel> Min hyra kostar 2.5k
<realubot> gecko: Har du garantipension?
<gecko> realubot< Nope
<realubot> gecko: Men inkomstgrundand sjukpension behöver inte vara så dålig
<realubot> .
<realubot> Den motsvarar ju en procent av inkomsten.
<einand> wtf är detta
<einand> Amazon *Mktplce EU-UK AMAZON.C
<gecko> realubot< Jag har tjänat ganska bra under min levnad
<realubot> *procentsats
<realubot> gecko: Dom tittar ju bara x år tillbaka i tiden när dom räknar ut sjukpensionen så vad du har tjänat i ditt liv är nog inte så intressant.
<realubot> Det är vad du tjänade åren innan du blev långtidssjukskriven eller fick sjukpension som räknas.
<gecko> realubot< Hur många år är x?
<dodel> någon som har kört amnesia?
<realubot> dodel: Vi får se. Jag kanske kommer att läsa några kurser någon gång i framtiden. Man vet aldrig.
<realubot> gecko: Det beror på din ålder.
<einand> jag känner en sjukpentionär och han får bara ut 6.000kr/mån så oavsätt om min eller realubot beräkning stämmer så får man minst 2000kr mer ifrån socialen
<gecko> realubot< Ok. Jag förstår. Inget jag brytt mig om att kolla
<realubot> gecko: Ramtid kallas det visst. 5 år tillbaka i tiden är det för folk som är 53+.
<gecko> 6000. Låter väldigt lite
<einand> alltså di.se måste väl ändå vinna pris som sveriges absolut sämsta websida
<realubot> gecko: "Ramtiden är en bestämd period bakåt i tiden
<realubot> från och med året innan försäkringsfallet. Du
<realubot> får bara tillgodogöra dig inkomster som du har
<realubot> haft under ramtiden när vi räknar fram din
<realubot> ersättning.
<realubot> "
<realubot> Frågan är när försäkringsfallet börjar? Det är när man blir långtidssjuksrkiven va?
<gecko> Ingen som helst aning
<realubot> Jag tror det är från sjukskrivningen annars riskerar ju folk att få kass sjukpension för att dom har varit sjukskrivna flera år innan sjukpension.
<dodel> Ingen som kan programeringsspråk? :) Jag kan python lite
<realubot> Hur som helst. En sjukpensionär har aldrig mindre ersättning än en person som lever på soc. Och om medicinkostnader m.m. skulle göra att personen har kvar mindre pengar än soc-nivå så har sjukpensionären rätt till soc ocksp.
<realubot> *också
<realubot> einand: Du har fel om din kompis.
<einand> realubot: tyvär inte
<realubot> einand: Då har han pengar på banken eller något
<realubot> .
<gecko> Nu ska jag även köpa en luftvärmepump för att få ned driften ännu mer. Den skrivet jag av på 5 år
<einand> inte ett öre
<einand> gecko: oooh, nä har du också gått på det där
<realubot> einand: En sjukpensionär som inte har några pengar och som bara får ut 6 papp i månaden har rätt till bostadstillägg på 90+% av en hyra på max 5000 kr eller något.
<gecko> einand< Det handlar inte om att ha gått på. Fakta
<realubot> Jag känner också en snubbe som är sjukpensis och han har bostadstillägg.
<einand> realubot: det stämmer, men det prata vi väl inte heller om?
<realubot> einand: Det gör vi väl?
<realubot> einand: Du måste ju räkna in bostadstillägget i vad personen får ut i månaden.
<realubot> Och om personen inte har rätt till bostadstillägg så beror det på att personen har stålar.
<realubot> Och då hade personen ändå aldrig fått soc.
<gecko> Har soc rätt att gå in och kolla ditt konto?
<David-A> gecko: har du stor trädgård och mer pengar borde jordvärmepump vara effektivare
<realubot> einand: Ok, jag säger så här då: En sjukpensionär har aldrig mindre att leva på per månad än en person som lever på soc.bidrag.
<gecko> David-A< Nja. För stor invenstering
<realubot> gecko: Jag vet inte. Dom begär ju inte kontoutdrag.
<realubot> gecko: Jag menar. Dom begär IN kontotudrag.
<realubot> *kontoutdrag
<einand> gecko: nix, socialen har inte rätt att göra det. Vi har banksekretess i sverige så ingen förutom om det finns domstolsbeslut har rätt att kolla vad du har på banken
<gecko> realubot< Då lär det inte spela nog roll om en person har massor på banken
<realubot> Dock så har polisen rätt att göra det om soc. anmäler brott.
<realubot> Antar jag.
<realubot> gecko: Det är ju fusk. Bedrägeri.
<einand> gecko: dom kollar din deklearation, har du pengar på banken måste du skatta för den
<realubot> Exakt.
<gecko> realubot< Här ska vi inte anta utan veta :)
<realubot> Dom begär in deklarationen varje år.
<realubot> För att kontrollera kapitalskatt.
<gecko> Aha. Så är det nog
<einand> sedan är det olagligt att samköra register i sverige, därför det är "lätt" att lura myndigheter
<einand> lästa ni om killen som plocka ut socialbidrag, från 12 kommuner varje månad under 3 års tid?
<realubot> Haha
<realubot> einand: Jag tror jag läste om honom. Han åkte dit för att en sekreterare kände igen honom va?
<einand> har för mig han hade en månadslön på 120 tusen
<realubot> Någon som jobbat på ett annat kontor?
<einand> realubot: var nått sånt
<realubot> Jag tycker faktiskt att sådant är fel.
<gecko> Detta är nog en av ubuntus viktigaste frågo. :)
<realubot> Man ska inte utnyttja systemet.
<einand> realubot: absolut, socialbidrag skall vara sista steget, för dom som inte har något annat
<spacebug-> gecko: +1
<gecko> Gränsen melllan att nyttja och utnyttja är hårfin
<einand> nästan så man tycker att dom borde ha polisärmakt ibland
<realubot> Det är klart det har med Open Source att göra. Hur tror ni att utvecklarna överlever när programmen är gratis?
<realubot> Utan soc. inget Ubuntu.
<gecko> Helt rätt :)
<realubot> Jag tror 10% av befolkningen hade soc. någon gång förra året.
<realubot> 20% av alla ensamstående mammor eller något.
<gecko> Nu måste jag försöka kräla till sovplatsen igen. Lös detta med soc tills jag vaknar nästa gång :)
<realubot> gecko: Du får sova på saken.
<gecko> :)
<realubot> Dröm sött om soc.
#ubuntu-se 2012-07-28
<realubot> dodel tröttnade och loggade ut.
<realubot> En sak är säker. Det är soc-nivå på dodels grafikkort/flashspelare.
<realubot> Jag avslutar med lite färsk faktaför att backa upp mina påståenden: "Störst andel biståndshushåll finns bland hushåll med en ensamstående kvinna med barn. Av dessa fick 23 procent ekonomiskt bistånd någon gång under 2011. Av alla hushåll i Sverige fick 6 procent ekonomiskt bistånd."
<David-A> tänk att 3-4 besserwissers flockas runt en stackare med 10 år gammal dator, rätt fantastiskt när man tänker på det
<einand> bild jag knäppte idag https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/s720x720/581277_10150962682077997_444853073_n.jpg
<realubot> Snacka Linux då!
<realubot> David-A: Besserwissers?
<realubot> Är det vi det?
<David-A> ja, ja är det, är inte alla?
<realubot> "Besserwisser (tyska besser, bättre och Wisser, vetare; "en som vet bättre") är en pejorativ term för en person som upplevs anse sig veta bättre än andra, då en besserwisser tenderar att ofta och gärna upplysa världen om sina (eventuella) kunskaper. Ordet viktigpetter är en ungefärlig svensk synonym (jfr även rättshaverist)."
<David-A> rättshaverist är jag definitivt inte! alla jag stämt har förtjänat det!
<K350> David-A: Dunno, har aldrig rippat en sström förut. Bara rippat redan inspelade prgram.
<K350> David-A: på svtplay brukar jag kolla källkoden under embeded, gå vidare på den länken och där brukar en rtmp länk med en mp4 finnas som jag hämtar hem med rtmpdump
<David-A> K350: ja, det är ett 4:e sätt
<realubot> K350: Dom kommer ju lägga upp OS-invigningen på youtube, tror jag. Ladda ner med yuotube-dl.
<realubot> *youtube-dl
<realubot> K350: Ellermåste du ha med sv. kommentatorer?
<realubot> Jag hittade den här precis: https://www.youtube.com/user/olympic?feature=results_main
<David-A> K350: ett sätt att rippa live är att starta spelningen och spela av skärmen men recordmydesktop
<David-A> lite fattigmans kanske, men det enda som kommer att funka om hundra år, om inte piraterna vinner
<David-A> *med
<realubot> David-A: Det där kallar jag lågstatusrip.
<realubot> Spela av skärmen. :D
<realubot> Ett annat sätt är ju att spela upp videon och rita av alla bildrutor med penna och papper snabbt som tusan medan videon spelar.
<David-A> realubot: om det inte är live kan man pausa och rita av noga. men hur gör du om det är live?
<realubot> David-A: Då gäller det att vara snabb med pennan.
<realubot> Ta med det viktigaste.
<realubot> K350: Du hittar ju allt på TPB.
<David-A> realubot: då är väl recordmydesktop bättre? hur rippar man live ännu bättre, ännu mindre lågstatus?
<realubot> Dom har t.o.m. OS-specialsida. :D
<realubot> David-A: Jag har inte en aning. Det var bättre förr. Då hade svtplay länkar till videofilerna inbäddad i koden fullt synlig.
<realubot> Dock inte för live-sändningar.
<realubot> Jag har inte fattat om öppningscermonin har varit ännu?
<realubot> Har OS startat?
<Markk> Idag, ja.
<realubot> Regn på invigningen? Vilka amatörer. Varför gjorde dom inte som kineserna och sprutade ut kemikalier i atomosfären för att lösa upp regnmoln.
<realubot> ?
<Markk> mm
<Markk> Bra fråga.
<realubot> "Med hjälp av två flygplan och artilleri runt Peking ska silverjodid och torr is skjutas på de regnmoln som är tillräckligt långt bort från stadion för att hinna regna ur. De moln som kommit för nära beskjuts i stället med kemikalier som gör att de inte regnar förrän de passerat."
<David-A> Inga braskande rubriker i text-tv. Då hände inget speciellt och det var rätt beslut att inte titta. (Mest spännande händelse: brittiska flygvapntets Red Arrows flög över arenan.)
<dodel> Hejsan. Hur viktigt är LTS egentligen?
<dodel> Jag funderar på att installera Lubuntu istället + Unity
<dodel> Jag är en person som skiter i uppdateringar. Jag anser att dessa är bara satans hittepå och fyller bara upp disken för att jävlas med oss. Sen är jag en person som låter saker som fungera, vara.
<dodel> När jag hade WIndows XP så kom alltid uppdateringsrutan upp. Jag laddade ner ett program som krossade det där uppdateringsprogrammet en gång för alla. Sen dess har jag varit befriad från alla dessa uppdateringar :)
<K350> realubot: Menar du Tal och Punktskrift Biblioteket?
<realubot> K350: Nja.
<K350> realubot: :-)
<realubot> "Jag är en person som skiter i uppdateringar."
<realubot> MÃ¥nadens citat.
<K350> realubot: lol
<K350> Skulle inte installera windoze 8 ens om jag fick betalt för det.
<K350> iofs, det är inte sant. Men då ska det vara ett niosiffrigt belopp utan komma
<Screedo> god morgon
<Barre> morrn morrn
<Screedo> allt väl med Barre? fick du rätt på din crashade usb disk?
<Barre> Screedo: allt är väl med mig.. med USB disken, not so much. den är död...
<Screedo> :(
<Screedo> man ser hur viktigt det är med backup
<Barre> Screedo: ja, det var ju backuppen som krashade =)
<Screedo> sitter och konfigurerar min lilla Netgear readynas DUO till att göra lite backup till mig.
<Screedo> ohh, :D
<Screedo> tryckt i 2st 1TB diskar som speglas i den som sedan skall köra daglig backup på mina utvalda filer.
<Barre> själv sitter jag och slutför min mailkonfiguration och hoppas att ha en färdig guide nästa vecka för de som är intresserade
<Screedo> har pillat lite här och där och provat mig fram, men en fråga är inte löst än angående truecrypt, skall man ha ett start password till det, aka 20 tecken med allt skit i, eller ha samma lösenord till det som jag har till keepass, givetvis ett start lösenord där med, men inte så starkt som man kan skapa i keepass och slippa komma ihåg. :)
<Screedo> ja, den hade varit riktigt intressant, är sugen på att sätta upp min egen mail server, privat då.
<Screedo> och då försökt få det att fungera på en linux maskin, vill försöka gå från WIndows helt och hållet på de flesta av mina maskiner hemma.
<Barre> här är mina raid-set hemma =) http://pastebin.com/9jU7tBMZ
<Screedo> lol, det första jag ser är att vi har samma namn på våra maskiner :D
<Barre> vanligt tema
<Screedo> tror det med.
<Screedo> är en del raider :P
<Barre> ca 10TB nettoyta
<coffe> morning
<Screedo> morron
<Barre> tjena coffe
<coffe> Barre,  uppe med tuppen
<Barre> är hos några bekanta i göteborg och sovit i en inte allt för skön bäddsoffa.. vaknade 05:40 och hållt på med mailen sen dess... löst alla issues jag hade, mycket produktiv morgon
<coffe> Barre,  har själv sovit dåligt med..
<coffe> dom kanske har ipv6 :P eftersom du inte har det
<Barre> festina lente
<gecko> Undrar om jag ska göra någon nytta idag eller ta det lugnt
<Krawlezt> Godmorgon..
<Screedo> morron
<coffe> Barre,  que ?
<Barre> festina lente, latin för "skynda långsamt"
<coffe> Barre, jaha ..
<coffe> http://www.admin-magazine.com/News/Happy-Sysadmin-Day-2012 man får gratis version av deras ipv6 special  tidning i digitalt format  gratis idag på systemadmin day
<Barre> =)
<coffe> så har du något att göra..  btw Barre  nya OTA updatering
<coffe> men jag är riktigt missnöjd med glaset på s3:an
<Barre> jag såg att det kommit en uppdatering, får uppgradera när jag kommer hem igen
<coffe> jag får bara att servern är full försök senare
<Barre> :/
<Screedo> finns det någpn bra linux tidning?
<coffe> jag köpte någon .. men den vart jag besviken över
<Screedo> ok
<gecko> Idag besöker Amelia Andersdotter, ledamot i Europaparlamentet för Piratpartiet, diskussionsforumet Framtidens Piratpolitik 2012 i Västerås.
<Krawlezt> http://www.sweclockers.com/nyhet/15209-sveriges-snabbaste-superdator-till-linkoping
<bamsefar> Morrn
<coffe> Tjena bamsefar
<nighter> hur får man sån där spoof som address.
<nighter> Som ni har :p
<Krawlezt> Vakna nu somtuttor!
<nighter> :)
<nighter> uppe med tuppen.
<coobra> men tuppen vaknade för ett tag sedan
<Haffe> nighter: Googla freenode alias
<nighter> thank you.
<nighter> trode det var nån ircop histoira man kände nån som adminar irc nätet. Då är det mode nåt på nicket kanske. Ska kolla.
<coobra> nä
<coobra> du reggar nicket
<coobra> + något med mailen...
<coobra> så ber du en oper/admin att fixa det
<Screedo> någon som kan rekommendera en bra vps host? har surftown på mina domäner och de erbjuder vps men har begränsad trafik. För privat bruk.
<phnom> Morrn
<bamsefar> Screedo: Jag kör glesys, funkar skitbra och är ganska billigt.
<einand> Screedo: ja kör hetzner utan problem
<coobra> hah
<coobra> ;D
<coobra> slängde 3 st gamla sunburkar
<coobra> hittade då massa core2duo desktopburkar
<coobra> ;D
<coobra> 1.8ghz
<coobra> 2gig ram
<coobra> bra som desktop/mediaburk :D
<coobra> ;D
<coffe> coobra,  :)
<coobra> mer behöver jag fan ite  ;D
<coobra> inte*
<coobra> nu ska jag hitta lågprofilskort som pallar lite :D
<spacebug-> sådär då..
<coobra> vad
<spacebug-> cloaked adresd
<spacebug-> -d
<coobra> hemliga killen  :D
<spacebug-> ;)
<Berxwedan> spacebug-: kena
<Berxwedan> spacebug-: http://paste.kde.org/524330/
<spacebug-> hej Berxwedan
<Berxwedan> spacebug-: kör inxi -b vill gärna se vad du gottar på :P
<spacebug-> Berxwedan: det är inget program jag har installerat
<Berxwedan> spacebug-: ja du sudo apt-get install inxi
<Berxwedan> kanske :)?
<spacebug-> njea jag vet inte
<spacebug-> vad vill du veta då?
<Berxwedan> spacebug-: :) lite hårdvaruinfo om burken din
<Berxwedan> spacebug-: ser du damfotbollen?
<spacebug-> japp
<spacebug-> btw, inxi finns inte som paket i ubuntu 12.04
<Berxwedan> spacebug-: hmm konstigt.
<Berxwedan> spacebug-: matchen är "okej".
<Berxwedan> känns som svenska damlandslaget bara får titta på
<phnom> Jisses vad varmt det är.
<Berxwedan> phnom: här regnar det
<phnom> Inte här...
<phnom> Fast det kommer nog snart, börjar dra sig åt åska.
<Haffe> Är ni en fisk?
<Haffe> Är vi en fisk?
<maxjezy> tonfisk och skinka
<Berxwedan> :)
<Berxwedan> där hade damerna tur (fotboll)
<phnom> skinka är ingen fisk
<phnom> Någon som vet hur man får skype att sluta vara så infernaliskt irriterande? Såfort den ska skicka ut ljud så gör den det i laptophögtalarna och inte genom 3.5mm som jag har isatt i stereon...
<Berxwedan> phnom: kör du pulseaudio eller enbart alsa?
<phnom> Windows just nu :> :P
<Berxwedan> phnom: ingen aning då.
<Berxwedan> phnom: spelar du? :)
<phnom> Berxwedan: Nä, programmerar blackberry, ny arbetsdator, har inte orkat installera ubuntu och brotta igång grejerna där
<phnom> Inte värt besväret ;P
<Berxwedan> phnom: I see. du kör blackberry?
<Berxwedan> Philip5: kena.
<phnom> Nä, men vi har en app på jobbet som det var lite bråttom att bli klar med...
<phnom> Och då drog jag det kortaste strået
<phnom> Har aldrig jobbat med BB förut, och är väldigt tveksam till att jag kommer vilja göra det igen :P
<Philip5> kena
<Berxwedan> Philip5: vad görs guru?
<Berxwedan> phnom: låter tråkigt :).
<Philip5> dricker lite kaffe och svettas
<phnom> Berxwedan: Kan tänka mig roligare saker att göra en lördag mja.
<Philip5> Berxwedan: själv då?
<Berxwedan> Philip5: kollade på fotboll
<Philip5> aha, var det nått?
<Berxwedan> Philip5: damfotboll
<Philip5> aha, du sa ju fotboll ;)
<Berxwedan> Philip5: :).
<Berxwedan> Philip5: sedan sneglar jag på kernel 3.5.* men jag väntar nog någon dag
<Berxwedan> :)
<Philip5> något man måste ha i den?
<Philip5> var länge sedan jag hade någon kernelhets
<Berxwedan> Philip5: nja. 3.4.6 fungerar fin fint för mig.
<Berxwedan> Philip5: sedan finns det självklart massvis med saker som är nytt
<Berxwedan> dock personligen är det mer för skoj, då 3.4.* kärnan fungerar finfint med hårdvaran på laptopen
<Screedo> Barre, mycket kvar att sätta upp på din mailserver? samt mycket kvar på guiden?
<Berxwedan> Philip5: http://paste.kde.org/524342/
<Philip5> är det den där som du hade så mycket strul med nvidias drivisar till förrut?
<Berxwedan> Philip5: jepp nvidia blobs är rätt så keffa mellanåt
<Berxwedan> *mellan åt
<Philip5> tror det kan vara vissa uppsättningar som inte är i lika stora upplagor som fått mindre uppmärksamhet
<Berxwedan> Philip5: väntar på någon ny "long branch" av nvidia, den nuvarande suger pung.
<Berxwedan> får intel till bra med 2d och 3d acceleration så lär framtida laptop bara ha intel grejer
<Berxwedan> Philip5: tur för mageia så verkar dom bara gå för long branch uppdateringar av nvidia
<Berxwedan> vilket gör strul mindre med nvidia blobs
<Berxwedan> hade jag inte kört laptop hade jag kört nouveau
<Berxwedan> när nouveau får till med powermanagment och andra bitar säger jag hejdå till nvidia blobs
<Philip5> hehe
<Berxwedan> Philip5: :) ser inte det roliga i det hela.
<Philip5> jooo, jag har nästan aldrig problem med nvidias blob
<phnom> nvidia lär väl få en eldgaffel i röven sen när steam släpps.
<Philip5> det vet jag inte
<phnom> Man kan ju hoppas iaf ^^
<Philip5> det är speltillverkarna det hänger på
<spacebug-> Philip5: en fråga till KDE-gurun. När jag drar omkring fönster i KDE så laggar det jämfört med i unity. Är det bara KDE som är sämre eller har jag missat nått? :)
<phnom> Mjo, fast steam ger feta deals till de som släpper sina spel till nya plattformar, det gjorde de när de släppte steam till mac iaf
<Philip5> spacebug-: kanske din burk som inte orkar med alla kwin-effekter?
<Philip5> spacebug-: har du en segare dator kanske du får slå av nått
<spacebug-> Philip5: det är quadcore i5 i 3.2 GHz
<Philip5> spacebug-: vad är det för grafikkrets?
<Philip5> antar det hamnar på den
<spacebug-> NVIDIA Corporation G96 [GeForce 9500 GT]
<einand> OS Worst name http://farm8.static.flickr.com/7129/7661510026_864fd80e12.jpg
<Philip5> den är ju inte helt ny men borde ju klara kan man tycka
<spacebug-> det är själva grafiken i fönstrena som inte riktigt är 100% vid flyttande/dragande.
<spacebug-> speciellt konsole
<Philip5> spacebug-: slå av lite effekter och se om det hjälper
<spacebug-> jag har inte direkt några effekter på tycker jag
<Philip5> spacebug-: kolla i system settings och sedan desktop effects
<Philip5> spacebug-: vet inte om transluceny kan dra nått i vissa lägen att  det lagar till
<Berxwedan> Philip5: det eftersom du uppgraderar din hårdvara hela tiden
<Philip5> nä
<Philip5> mitt grafikkort är ju inte så färskt längre
<Philip5> vill skaffa nytt men då måste jag köpa ny vanlig tv också och det orkar jag inte bara för grafikkortet
<Berxwedan> Philip5: du kör ju inte laptop
<Philip5> nä
<Berxwedan> så suspen/hibernate som nvidia blobs kan strula med råkar du inte ut för
<Philip5> nepp
<Berxwedan> spacebug-: min gamla burk kör nästintill med samtliga kwin effekt och jag märker inte av någon lagg
<spacebug-> Philip5: det va inte på
<Philip5> spacebug-: är det helt inaktiverade?
<Berxwedan> spacebug-: har du kollat på systeminställningar?
<Berxwedan> skrivbordseffekter
<Berxwedan> alla effekter
<Berxwedan> så kan du se vilka som är aktiva
<spacebug-> om jag tar bort alla effekter genom shift+alt+F12 så blir det _nästan_ bra
<Philip5> undar när sommarens alla soc-projekt kommer släppa sina updates av det som de pysslat med
<Philip5> brukar ju komma en liten lavin med godis efter sommaren
<Berxwedan> spacebug-: du kör inte med xrender hoppas jag?
<spacebug-> Berxwedan: nej
<Berxwedan> spacebug-: har du kollat med skrivbordseffekter så opengl används
<Berxwedan> spacebug-: vad kör du för grafikkort?
<realubot> Hallå tjejer.
 * realubot uppmanar kanalen att äta frukost och därefter ta en stärkande kopp kaffe.
<spacebug-> Berxwedan: ja. NVIDIA Corporation G96 [GeForce 9500 GT]
<spacebug-> det är väl bara så att det är för mycket för det grafikkortet
<Berxwedan> K350: http://www.radikal.com.tr/Radikal.aspx?aType=RadikalYazar&ArticleID=1095498&Yazar=CENGIZ-CANDAR&CategoryID=98
<Berxwedan> K350: http://siyaset.milliyet.com.tr/erdogan-eyvallah-demeyiz-diyor-ama-/siyaset/siyasetyazardetay/28.07.2012/1572782/default.htm
<spacebug-> stänger jag alla effekter så blir det bra
<Berxwedan> spacebug-: bra då kör du utan effekter, utan effekter går det väldigt fort, jag vill ha min bling bling då jag inte ser någon större fördröjning :P.
<spacebug-> jag ser ingen skillnad när jag stängde av effekterna dock
<Berxwedan> spacebug-: det kan vara så .kde i din home-sektion är korrupt
<Berxwedan> det ska finnas kwin fil i din home-sektion
<spacebug-> Berxwedan: jag har inte gjort många inställningar precis
<Berxwedan> du kan prova följande: sök kwinrc
<spacebug-> jag kollade precis i den
<Berxwedan> [Compositing] och under den rubriken finns Enabled och ändra från true till false
<Berxwedan> spacebug-: du behöver nog starta om för det ska kicka in :).
<Berxwedan> det kanske kan hjälpa dig mer
<spacebug-> det gör samma sak som shift+alt+F12 och det slår till direkt
<spacebug-> det fixar grafiken men jag ser ingen skillnad på effekterna för jag hade ju typ inga aktiverade innan så.. hum
<Berxwedan> spacebug-: ingen aning då, personligen har kwin fungerat bättre än compiz.
<realubot> Frukost klar. Nu återstår kaffet.
<Berxwedan> realubot: frukost så sent?
<realubot> Berxwedan: Ja, eller tidigt beroende på hur man ser det.
<realubot> Jag är ju 18h före er.
<Berxwedan> :) okej. ne nu hoppar jag på kernel 3.5.* tåget och då kan man jävlas med philip ännu mer när han är tillbaks
<realubot> Berxwedan: Vad är det som är så bra med 3.5.* då eftersom du hoppar på det tåget?
<Berxwedan> realubot: :) jävlas med philip.
<Berxwedan> sedan har jag redan fullt fungerade 3.4.* serie jag kan falla tillbaks
<realubot> Jo.
<realubot> HÃ¥ller 10 m HDMI-kabel eller blir bilden kass?
<realubot> Jag testade för några år sedan och då var signalen inte 100%.
<Berxwedan> realubot: ingen aning.
<realubot> Är det möjligt att skicka enbart en arbetsyta till en annan skärm? Jag menar att skicka arbetsytorna 1-4 till skärm A och enbart arbetsyta 4 till skärm B.
<realubot> Om man t.ex. spelar upp en video på arbetsyta 4 och vill hålla på med något annat på arbetsytorna 1-3.
<realubot> Eller man kanske får göra det i programmet istället? T.ex. skivka Fx eller mplayer till skräm B.
<Berxwedan> realubot: det kan man nog, men jag har för dålig koll på unity
<phnom> realubot: Säg till om du hittar ett sätt så är du snäll, det är en av anledningarna till att jag inte använder skräpet :P
<Berxwedan> phnom: skräp?
<Berxwedan> nu är du väl bra orättvis
<phnom> Berxwedan: Ja, Unity.
<phnom> Nä, tycker jag inte :p
<Berxwedan> men sedan är du ju archare också :P
<dodel> Hejsan. När man installerar Ubuntu alternative. Finns det en block som lyder "Om du klickar här så installerars flash", precis som i live CD.
<maxjezy> dodel: tack för info :)
<dodel> maxjezy: Frågetecken.
<maxjezy> jaha, det var en fråga?
<maxjezy> alltså, den rutan bestämmer ju bara att flashplugin installern ska installeras
<dodel> maxjezy: Japp. Glömde frågetecken. Jag har lite problem med flash och det krånglar
<dodel> maxjezy: När jag installerar flash manuellt så krånglar det också
<maxjezy> dodel: oj, är det problem med flash i nya ubuntu med?
<realubot> phnom: Det går ju att skicka enskilda program till andra skärmar men jag tycker det hade varit smidigt att synka en arbetsyta och att allt man lägger där visas på den andra skärmen.
<maxjezy> den gör ju exakt samma sak dodel
<maxjezy> dodel: vad krånglar i flash sen då?
<dodel> maxjezy: ALLT. Går inte se på svtplay eller liknande.
<dodel> maxjezy: Men därför tänker jag ominstallera ubuntu
<maxjezy> dodel: svårt att säga om den finns eller ej men att ominstallera ubuntu ska inte behövas för att få igång flash
<maxjezy> dodel: du har inte installerat gnash?
<maxjezy> för flash och gnash ihop kan vara bökigt
<maxjezy> men anyway, nej. jag tror inte att det ska skilja dem så pass mycket åt att de tagit bort den rutan.
<dodel> maxjezy: Gnash?
<maxjezy> luktar som hasch men funkar som flash
<maxjezy> fast lite sämre
<maxjezy> det är ett alternativ till flash
<maxjezy> eller iaf var, bvack in the days
<dodel> Undra om jag ska testa ubunt server med tanke på att jag kör en Server
<realubot> dodel: Bocka i alt. som gör att Flash installeras samtidigt som Ubuntu.
<Berxwedan> dodel: låter bra.
<maxjezy> jag ska installera ubuntu jag med
<Berxwedan> maxjezy: tröttnat på mint smaken
<dodel> Men egentligen så vill jag bara typ ha minimalt ubuntu + unity. Sen installerar jag program som jag vill :)
<Berxwedan> ?
<dodel> maxjezy: Vad har du då?
<maxjezy> jo, den ger en skitsmak efter ett tag.
<Berxwedan> dodel: då låter ju server som bra grej.
<maxjezy> ostabilt
<Barre> Screedo: min mailuppsättning är klar, skall skriva lite provisoriska adminverktyg och sammanställa guiden bara. mitten på nästa vecka tror jag
<dodel> Berxwedan: Mjo, ska installera minimalt, förutom unity, flash och internetbrowser.
<Berxwedan> maxjezy: synd. men det är väntat när gnome 3 fortfarande är identitetskris och cinnamon som konfat shell är så ny
<maxjezy> jo
<maxjezy> brb
 * Berxwedan installerar kernel 3.5.0 och blinkar åt Barre 
<maxjezy> ska boota om
<Berxwedan> :P
<Barre> Berxwedan: =)
<Berxwedan> Barre: :) fegis, men du gömmer dig bakom pappa debian :P
<realubot> dodel: Installera command line system då och sedan Gnome 3 och Unity.
<realubot> Om det går ...
<Barre> Otroligt irriterande android/samsung galaxy s3 problem. Jag har "automatisk tidszon" iklickat och det fungerar perfekt och när jag reser utomlads så ställs klockan om automagiskt till landets tidszone. Saken är den att samsungs-default låsskärm viar både den lokala tiden och "hemma tiden", "hemma tiden" är uppenbarligen instället på londontid, vars i helvnetet ändarar jag det???
<realubot> dodel: Installera command line-alternativet från Alternate-skivan och sedan installerar du gnome-session och lightdm (tror jag). Därefter får du försöka installera temat Unity utan att få med dig alla program som ingår i Ubuntu (om det går).
<Barre> ping coffe ^^
<realubot> Barre: En workaround är att flytta till London så att tiden blir din hemmatid.
<Barre> realubot: en inte så realistisk lösning, men jag gillar hur du tänker
<dodel> realubot: Jag testar först server och se hur det går :) Jag har tid :
<realubot> dodel: Ubuntu Server är inte samma version av Ubuntu som command line alternativet på Alternate-skivan.
<realubot> dodel: Det skiljer bl.a. på vissa "servermoduler".
<realubot> och DHCP.
<Barre> äntligen hittade jag det!!! =)
<Barre> realubot: jag slapp flytta till london
<realubot> Barre: Tur för dig.
<Screedo> hehe
<Screedo> Barre, har du mycket kvar på din guide att sätta upp mailserver?
<realubot> dodel: Du kanske slipper alla program i Ubuntu om du installerar gnome-session unity och lightdm
<realubot> Jag vet inte ...
 * Screedo är sugen på att kolla hur det ser ut och hur man gör. :P
<Barre> Screedo: jag svarade ju dig för 10-15 minuter sen =) scrolla upp eller kolla hilight loggen :P
<Screedo> :P
<realubot> Så underbart att bara tanka ner Ubuntu på några minuter jämfört med allt strul jag hade när jag installerade Windows 7 förra veckan och behövs krångla med olika versioner och produktnycklar.
<realubot> *behövde
<Screedo> ahh, nice :P
<Screedo> då väntar jag med spänning.
<Screedo> sitter och funderar på pm man skall hyra en vps och sätta upp det på den eller hosta allt hemma.
<realubot> Jag läte att Asus bara kommer att släppa den dyrare varianten av Nexus 7 i Sverige (september).
<Screedo> flytta över mina 2 domäner dit och sätta upp mailserver.
<realubot> Det tycker jag är synd. Den billigare Nexus 7 kostar ju under 2 papp utomlands.
<Screedo> och installera znc på.
<Berxwedan> :) ja nu kör man 3.5.0 och var är philip den j-veln :P
<realubot> Screedo: Vad är det för domämner du har? Vad driver du för sajter?
<Screedo> det är inget på dem alls.
<Screedo> använder mest mailen på dem :)
<Screedo> så de orsakar inte mycket trafik, har hostat en wow raidsignup calender på den ena :D
<Berxwedan> K350: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ztU8bm34XiQ&feature=plcp
<Berxwedan> du som spelar instrument måste gilla bilur vad heter det på turkiska zurna?
<Screedo> frågan är hur mycket trafik znc kan orsaka med 6 servrar och 15 kanaler.
<Screedo> har mina domäner hos surftown idag och de har vps också, med 500 gb transfer limit / månad.
<Screedo> samt en mailserver, för privat bruk.
<dodel> vad heter paketet Unity?
<dodel> Sudo apt-get install ...?
<dodel> kör ubuntu server
<Barre> realubot: http://gargamel.nu/2012/07/hem-tidszon-pa-galaxy-s3/    så, nu vet du också hur man gör ;)
<coffe> Barre,  pong
<Barre> coffe: det var inget, jag löste problemet alldeles själv 0)
<coffe> Barre,  så vad var problemet då ?
<Barre> coffe: http://gargamel.nu/2012/07/hem-tidszon-pa-galaxy-s3/
<coffe> jaha dubbel klocka
<coffe> ser du lärt dig hur man tar screenshots
<max____> nu behöver jag hjälp
<max____> installerade ubuntu 12.04 men den vill inte gå in i grafiska läget
<max____> jag har installerat nvidia-current från tty6
<max____> vad ska jag göra för att komma in där
<coffe> max____,  sudo service lightdm restart
<dodel> max____: Det är ett litet problem med unity så du vet det. Har nästan samma problem förutom att det är segt. Du saknar helt enkelt drivrutiner och jag tror inte nvidia-current fungerar. Skriv lspci och kolla vad du har för grafikkort
<max____> jag vet att jag har ett nvidia geforce 550ti
<Barre> wb Berxwedan, bootade nya kerneln?
<max____> coffe: unrecognized service
<max____> får jag
<max____> tty7 bara blinkar
<coffe> max____,  sudo service gdn restart
<max____> en sån där markör som blinkar
<dodel> max____:  Jadu, gammalt grafikkort?
<Berxwedan> Barre: jepp, ett tag sedan, jag råkade trycka på hibernate när jag skulle till köket
<coffe> Barre,  något annat du vill lära dig ? ipv7 kanske :P
<max____> dodel: nej
<max____> nytt
<Berxwedan> :P så jag glömde att jag hade orkesten igång
<max____> coffe: samma sak där
<max____> coffe: unrecognized service
<defektz> coffe: ipv7?
<Berxwedan> max____: är den finnen?
<max____> japp
<Berxwedan> defektz: kena.
<coffe> defektz,  japps ett skämt
<defektz> Berxwedan: tjena
<max____> Berxwedan: nu får jag ingen bild på tty7
<coffe> max____,  vilken ubuntu instalelrade du ?
<defektz> coffe: tänkte väl det :)
<max____> 12.04 alternative
<max____> coffe:
<Berxwedan> max____: jag har aldrig kört alternate :(.
<coffe> max____,  vet inte om den installerar gnome .. men sudo apt-get install gnome-desktop  har jag för mig paketet heter
<defektz> Berxwedan: vem där?
<defektz> ezim?
<Berxwedan> defektz: jepp och Kurdistan.
<Berxwedan> :P
<dodel> Berxwedan: Alternative är bra om man vill att det ska gå snabbt att installera :
<dodel> :)
<defektz> Berxwedan: ok tjapa
<defektz> :)
<dodel> installerar Ubuntu-desktop nu (unity) på ubuntu server
<Berxwedan> ezim=det är jag, berxwedan=kamp, kurdistan=kurdernas hemland :P
<dodel> 1.5 gb stort :O
<defektz> Berxwedan: <3 archlinux
<max____> coffe: gnome desktop enviroment kanske?
<max____> :)
<Berxwedan> defektz: blä på arch
<coffe> max____,  precis
<defektz> Berxwedan: nnääääääääjjjJ!
<Berxwedan> defektz: trivs som fisken med mageia
<max____> coffe: jag klickade i ubuntu desktop i installationen
<max____> men jag kanske tryckte enter istället för att markera
<max____> :P
<defektz> Berxwedan: bra det, nu har jag återgått till arch och älskar det
<max____> för den började tugga direkt därefter
<max____> gah vad jag är dum i huvudet
<Berxwedan> defektz: :P vad hände med debian?
<coffe> max____,  bara isntalelra det nu
<max____> coffe: thnx
<defektz> Berxwedan: det e kvar, på en annan disk.
<max____> installerar nu
<max____> eller, laddar ner
<Berxwedan> defektz: kör mageia och du slipper distro-hoppa
<Berxwedan> :P
<coffe> sudo apt-get install gnome-desktop-environment
<max____> körde den strängen
<coffe> max____,  np
<max____> hinner städa lite under tiden
<max____> brb
<defektz> Berxwedan: kör arch igen, det räcker
<defektz> kör minimalt med skräp
<Berxwedan> Barre: :) jag har endast märkt att 3.5.* kärnan fungerar lika bra som 3.4.* för mig. gött det. nu har man massvis med nya drivisar till fossil-laptopen
<Berxwedan> :P
<Berxwedan> defektz: arch är nog bra om man endast kör fönsterhanterare
<Berxwedan> kör man skrivbordsmiljö som kde med arch blir det rena rama röran
<Berxwedan> :) ja då blir tom kubuntu mer stabilt
<defektz> närå det är lugnt det med
<defektz> nu har jag dragit ner hela aur :)
<defektz> från git
<defektz> ska lägga det i /usr/portage :D
<Berxwedan> defektz: :) nej, jag blev bränd av chakra, går ej tillbaks till chakra/arch på ett bra tag.
<Berxwedan> defektz: portage är ju gentoo din nörd
<Berxwedan> :P
<defektz> chakra kan ju har varit keff det vet du ju inte..
<defektz> softa lite nu.. film :)
<defektz> Berxwedan: ha de
<Berxwedan> defektz: ha det. ja den är nog lika keff som arch med kde
<Berxwedan> :P
<Berxwedan> ne nu måste man också röra på sig.. vädret blivit lite bättre dvs sluta regna
<Berxwedan> höjt
<Barre> Berxwedan: kul för dig då =)
<Berxwedan> Barre: jepp. alltid :P.
<realubot> Hur mycket trafik fixar en RPi om man använder datorn som webbserver?
<realubot> Om man bara delar ut x vanliga webbsidor.
<coffe> Barre,  var ute med båten jätte bågor.. hoppade med den .. minsta dottern skratta så hon höll på att kissa på sig..
<Barre> härligt.. själv har jag suttit i bilen hela dagen.. ligger och sträcker ut benen i en timme innan det är dags att ta en kvällspromme på Ströget
<coffe> jag kollar på dnssec..
<andol> coffe: +1
<coffe> andol, men jag tror jag fastnat.. gjort mina DS records nu . men  sen då .. verkar inte kunna skicka upp de till loopia som är min registrar.
<realubot> Jag är lite intresserad av att bygga en drönare som ser ut som ett litet tefat och flyga runt med det i Göteborg. Vad tror ni om det?
<Philip5> då kanske ufo-folket kommer och tar dig
<realubot> Jo.
<realubot> Jag läste en intressant artikel om drönare för privat bruk.
<realubot> http://www.nyteknik.se/nyheter/fordon_motor/flygplan/article3493827.ece
<Philip5> fast du ska ju bara ha en sådan för att spana på brudar
<andol> coffe: Verkar som om Loopia bara hanterar DNSSEC ifall man nyttjar deras servrar, och att det sålunda inte finns någon möjlighet att publisera egna DS-records
<andol> https://support.loopia.se/wiki/Information_om_DNSSEC#Vad_kr.C3.A4vs_f.C3.B6r_att_aktivera_DNSSEC.3F
<andol> coffe: Vad gäller se-domäner så tycker jag nästan att det är lättast/trevligt att ha dem hos .se direkt, där man sedan längre kunnat publisera DS-poster.
<andol> coffe: För många andra dnssec:iga topdomäner så fixar (bland annat) gandi.net att publisera DS-poster.
<maxjezy> dodel, problemet med flash är inte flash, ubuntu envisas ju att ha gnash som jag misstänkte
<maxjezy> för mig funkar youtube men inte svtplay
<maxjezy> blir bara svart
<Philip5> gnash törs man ju inte köra
<maxjezy> Philip5, endå så är ubuntu teamet idioter nog att installera det
<maxjezy> by default
<Philip5> för att ubuntu inte installerar något som inte är fritt som default
<Philip5> sånt måste man välja att köra in med restricted-paketen
<maxjezy> det dodle måste göra är att gå in i synaptic och bocka ur skiten så kommer all flash funka
<realubot> https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=61-ryZBKybM#!
<coffe> andol,  jag registrerade min .com hos dom , men har hand om mina servers själv.. dom är bara registrar.
<Berxwedan> suck man hann inte ens gå utanför dörren innan regnet gjorde sig påmind
<Berxwedan> inlåst :(
<Berxwedan> nåja jag kan trösta mig med visa följande till Philip5: http://paste.kde.org/524414/
<Berxwedan> :P
<Philip5> är det något som skulle imponera där?
<Philip5> vad kör du för att sammanställa den där systemdatan?
<Berxwedan> Philip5: inxi
<Berxwedan> Philip5: host kärnan kanske :P
<Philip5> vad är inxi?
<Berxwedan> Command line system information script for console and IRC
<Berxwedan> Philip5: :) avis?
<Philip5> nä
<Berxwedan> Philip5: du vet att Barre :P är avund på 3.5.* kärnan han frågar ut mig :P
<Philip5> tror jag inte
<Philip5> Berxwedan: http://paste.kde.org/524486/
<Berxwedan> Philip5: ju då, han frågar om blocks, filsystem osv och hur det känns köra nyare kärna än :P Philip5
<K350> Hm, har youtube fått problem?
<Berxwedan> Philip5: jag har nyare xorg märkte jag
<Berxwedan> :P
<Berxwedan> K350: nee. fungerar finfint här.
<Philip5> Berxwedan: ubuntus kan ju vara patchad med det som är i din nyare
<realubot> Berxwedan: Det är ett tecken från ovan. Håll dig hemma framför datorn.
<Berxwedan> Philip5: jaja :P sluta skyll
<Berxwedan> realubot: haha jepp.
<K350> Berxwedan: har dom en ny sida?
<Philip5> tsss
<Berxwedan> K350: ta en skärmdump
<Berxwedan> Philip5: du kör i alla fall med rätt nvidia drivisar, fungerar bättre än long branch skräpet jag kör med, även om mitt är nyare :P
<Philip5> på min funkar nog nyaste också
<K350> Berxwedan: det är okej nu. Fick starta om ff
<Berxwedan> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ztU8bm34XiQ&feature=plcp <<--- K350 vad tycker du om musiken
<Berxwedan> även om den handlar om turkisk massaker av kurdiska folket, så är musiken båda lugnande, vacker och sorgsen.
 * Berxwedan vackraste flöjt instrumentet bilur
<Berxwedan> K350: du som sysslar med musik uppskattar nog tonerna.
<Berxwedan> http://blogs.gnome.org/otte/2012/07/27/staring-into-the-abyss/
<Berxwedan> defektz: hur går det med filmen?
<Berxwedan> spacebug-: inxi finns visst för buntu :P.
<andol> coffe: Tja, i sådant fall är det bara till att byta registrar till en mer i led med tiden.
<K350> Berxwedan: Går du inte på re orient evenemang?
<spacebug-> Berxwedan: inte i paketförrådet
<Berxwedan> spacebug-: Philip5 verkar ha det
<Berxwedan> K350: nee. vad är det för något?
<K350> Berxwedan: ah, då bor du nog inte i sthlm
<Philip5> finns inte i officiella repon men paket på deras sajt
<Berxwedan> K350: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YgIStm9KQ3E poesi
<Berxwedan> K350: nee. :)
<K350> Berxwedan: typ moriskan om du bor i malmö området
<Berxwedan> K350: nee inte i malmö heller.
<Berxwedan> K350: lyssna på amhet kayas poesi
<Berxwedan> K350: jag har haft släkt som suttit inne i diyarbekir/amed/diyarbakir fängelse, f-tipi avdelning bland politiska fångar. så lyssna på ahmet kayas dosta dusmana karsi river upp gamla sår inom en.
<dodel> Hejsan! Framsteg nu! :)
<dodel> Nu känner SVTplay av att jag har inte aktiverat flash på google chrome. Men hur aktiverar jag flash?
<Berxwedan> dodel: strular google chrome?
<Berxwedan> chrome://plugins/  <<--- om du vill inaktivera PPAPI
<dodel> Berxwedan: Nope. Fungerar bra!
<Berxwedan> dodel: google chrome för linux användare kommer med inbyggt flash
<dodel> okej, då har jag inte flashplayer för chrome
<Berxwedan> den heter PPAPI
<Berxwedan> dodel: du kör nog chromium
<dodel> har icke PPAPI
<dodel> nej. Google Chrome
<Berxwedan> dodel: då har du :)
<dodel> You wanna fight about it ? ;)
<dodel> Berxwedan: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=30GD25un0XQ
<Berxwedan> dodel: yes :)
<realubot> dodel: Google Chrome har Flash aktiverat som standard.
<realubot> dodel: Flash borde fungera i Chrome. Surfa in på svtplay.se och försök spela upp en video. Om det inte fungerar så är det något allvarligt fel.
<Berxwedan> dodel: du kanske har både PPAPI och normala flash-player aktiv då kan det bli rörigt
<realubot> dodel: Du installerar Flash i Fx så här: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<realubot> dodel: Starta därefter om Firefox och surfa in på svtplay.se. Försök spela en video.
<dodel> Men hur kan då SVTplay förolämpa mig igenom att spotta upp den kränkande texten "För att se videon så krävs minst Flashplayer 11.01" rakt i ansikte på mig, realubot ? :)
<realubot> dodel: För att det är något knas med ditt system.
<Berxwedan> dodel: http://i.imgur.com/9C0dl.png så ska det se ut
<realubot> Knappast för att Flash saknas i Chrome i.a.f.
<realubot> dodel: Har du aktiverat den proprietära drivrutinen som rekommenderas i jockey-gtk?
<realubot> dodel: Och därefter loggat ut och in igen samt besökt svtplay.se med Chrome och försökt spela en video?
<realubot> dodel: Om det inte fungerar så har du ett väldig tovanligt fel.
<dodel> Berxwedan:  http://i47.tinypic.com/2hwcnza.png
<Berxwedan> dodel: väldigt konstigt. för PPAPI ska vara med om man kör google chrome, det är chromium som inte har.
<Berxwedan> dodel: hur installerade du google chrome?
<Berxwedan> HakanS: vädret varit dålig.. vad ska vi göra :(?
 * realubot testar svtplay i Chrome och inser att beach volley-brudarna har minimala tävlingskläder.
<dodel> Berxwedan: Jag gick till google's hemsida och laddade ner det
<realubot> HakanS: Long time nu see.
<realubot> Berxwedan: Det är något som är allvarligt fel på dodel system eller så trollar han. Vi har testat två olika grafikkort, Firefox, Chromium, Chrome utan att få Flash att fungera på hans dator. Nu har han även ominstallerat Ubuntu vad jag förstår ...
<HakanS> realubot: Har varit på semester i 2 veckor. Själv då?
<Berxwedan> dodel: weird. verkligen. har aldrig hänt mig.
<realubot> Berxwedan: Med och utan proprietära drivrutiner till grafikkorten.
<Berxwedan> realubot: dodel kan ju ha trollat :).
<realubot> HakanS: Jag har hållit ställningarna i kanalen. Jag har inte råd med semester.
<Berxwedan> dodel: testa mageia och jag kan hjälpa dig sätta upp google chrome repo så du får automatisk uppdateringar
<realubot> Berxwedan: Google Chrome uppdateras väl i Ubuntu också om man installerar deb-filen? Den lägger väl till PPA:t?
<realubot> Och Flash i Chrome uppdateras med Chrome ...
<Berxwedan> realubot: yes
<realubot> dodel: Använde du samma Alternate-skiva när du installerade Ubuntu nu som förra gången?
<realubot> dodel: Har du testat att bränna en ny? Kontrollerat hash-summan på iso-filen du bränner från?
<realubot> HakanS: Var har du varit på semester då?
<realubot> K350: http://www.dn.se/nyheter/sverige/ship-to-gaza-aktivist-misshandlad
<dinasty> Någon som vet om det finns några bra guider för hur man klonar ner linux till ett VM som kan importeras i typ virtualbox eller vmware?
<Berxwedan> dodel: har du dvd-rw eller usb kan jag hjälpa dig med mageia
<Berxwedan> kanon dist
<dodel> Berxwedan: MAgeia?
<dodel> Jag har båda
<Berxwedan> mageia fransk dist
<dodel> realubot: Jag använder nu ubuntu server
<dodel> Berxwedan: Jag vill inte ha en fransk dist
<Berxwedan> dodel: :) okej. kör då med ubuntu.
<dodel> Berxwedan: Ska jag testa ladda ner flashplayer från adobe?
<Berxwedan> dodel: nej. adobe supportar inte nya flash för linux.
<dodel> Berxwedan: Fick en länk från adobe nu om hur man aktiverar, men jag ser inte hur man ska kunna göra det http://helpx.adobe.com/flash-player/kb/flash-player-google-chrome.html
<Berxwedan> dodel: det adobe supportar är bugfix och säkerhetsuppdateringar som du får av installera flash-player
<dodel> Så vad ska jag göra?
<Berxwedan> dodel: be en bordsbön :)
<Berxwedan> dodel: /opt/google/chrome/PepperFlash/libpepflashplayer.so
<Berxwedan> dodel: kolla om du har sökvägen
<dodel> JUpp det har jag
<Berxwedan> dodel: då är det helt otroligt att du inte har flash i settings
<dodel> Men jag gör så här. Jag kör firefox då.
<Berxwedan> dodel: eller så kan du säga hur du bar dig åt för att det inte ska fungera
<Berxwedan> det faller helt otroligt att du råkar ut för alla problem
<Berxwedan> tänkbara och otänkbara
<dodel> Berxwedan: Linux är väll aldrig så felfri som Windows är?
<Berxwedan> dodel: enligt vem?
<Berxwedan> dodel: linux har sedan jag börjat varit mer felfri än just windows
<dodel> Berxwedan: Mej :) När jag hade Windows så krånglade inget. Men jag tycker ändå linux är mer värt att sitta med :)
<Berxwedan> dodel: varför ska man köra med något som krånglar mer?
<Berxwedan> kör det som passar dig bäst
<dodel> Berxwedan: Linux passar mig ändå bäst. Det är snyggt och det är roligt för man lär sig saker :)
<Berxwedan> dodel: visst är det snyggt och man lär sig saker, dock bör det inte krångla som det gör för dig.
<Berxwedan> för de problem du råkar ut för är ej normala
<Berxwedan> därför undrar jag om du trollar
<K350> realubot: Jo, jag vet :-(
<dodel> ls: kan inte komma åt /opt/google/chrome/libflashplayergc.so: Filen eller katalogen finns inte
<dodel> flash finns inte nu :)
<Berxwedan> dodel: /opt/google/chrome/PepperFlash/libpepflashplayer.so
<dodel> Berxwedan: ok. den existerar men youtube är konstigt nu
<Berxwedan> dodel: varför konstig?
<coobra> ;D
<coobra> o/
<coobra> \o
<realubot> dodel: Använder du Ubuntu Server? Hur fick du Chrome att fungera i Ubuntu Server?!?
<Berxwedan> dodel är ibm
<Berxwedan> eller så är dom blodsbröder eller tvillingar
<Berxwedan> snart kommer ignore även på honom
<kodein> nej, det kan inte vara ibm. dodel använder punkter och liknande.
<Berxwedan> kodein: haha
<Berxwedan> aftonbladet "play" har fått spunk med senaste chrome/ppapi
<gecko> "Spunk" Vissa har sett på Pippa Långsamt på TV :)
<defektz> Berxwedan: brabra
<defektz> Berxwedan: blev lite mat o så oxå
<Berxwedan> defektz: :) nice
<Berxwedan> gecko: kena gubbtok
<defektz> lite mer film nu
<defektz> Berxwedan: ha det. Kram
<K350> Har gjort ett lite trevligare CUI till youtube-dl
<gecko> bergman<  Det stavas väl "Tjena" Hur är läget?
<gecko> Ooops. Fel tabb
<Berxwedan> gecko: haha
<Berxwedan> gecko: :P gubbtok
<gecko> Berxwedan< Precis. Det är ett hedersomnämnande
<defektz> jag använder ett bra script/program som heter youtube-viewer. slår allt :) command-line
<defektz> det va allt hejsvejs
<K350> ffmpeg är numera utbytt mot avconv
<Berxwedan> :) nördarnas värld
 * gecko är trött så han håller på att tuppa av
<Berxwedan> gecko: under OS tider, sova :P.
<gecko> Berxwedan< Du borde veta hur mycket jag bryr mig om detta :)
<K350> Det var kul, igår var det en del som inte tittade på OS invigningne med hänvsning till att de inte tittar på sport. Vilket de alltås trodde en invigningscermoni var lol
<Berxwedan> gecko: jepp. du bara avgudar sport. synnerligen fotboll :P.
<Berxwedan> K350: höjdpunkten var och se muhammed ali
<gecko> Men OS är bra på 1 sett. Man behöver inte slösa ström med att hat TVn på
<Berxwedan> genomtidernas största idrottsprofil
<K350> Berxwedan: Har för mig att han tände elden när det var OS i USA häromåret
<Berxwedan> K350: du menar os i atalanta
<K350> Bågskytten i Barcelona är dock alltjämt oöverträffad :-)
<Berxwedan> det var ej häromåret :P
<K350> Berxwedan: Ja, eller om det var i salt lake city..
<Berxwedan> K350: :)
<K350> Nä, i Salt Lake City var det väl det amerikanska college hockey laget som tände elden
<K350> ...eller hur det var..
<K350> Hursomhelst - gågskytten är ändå oöverträffad :-)
<Berxwedan> http://www.idg.se/2.1038/1.458829/time-hyllar-steve-jobs-i-ny-lista
<Berxwedan> helt sjukt
<Berxwedan> albert einstein är inte amerikan och var finns malcolm x
<Berxwedan> ?
<Berxwedan> malcolm x inte med den listan är skymf mot svartas och förtrycktas kamp i usa
<K350> Berxwedan: påstår någon att Einsten var amerikan - inte så att de tänker på hans senare medborgarskap?
<Berxwedan> K350: kolla på länken
<Berxwedan> De 20 mest inflytelserika amerikanerna enligt Time:
<K350> Berxwedan: Einsten blev iofs amerikansk medborgare
<Berxwedan> lever vi en värld där steve jobs har gjort mer än malcolm x? :(
<Berxwedan> K350: jepp han blev amerikansk medborgare, kanske därför dom har han i listan.
<K350> Berxwedan: en patriotiskt beskrivnign bara. Ungefär som en patriotisk beskrvning av Schweizh area är att palla ut alla berg.
<K350> Berxwedan: troligen. Ingen som får för sig att han var amerikan - får man hoppas.
<Berxwedan> marthin luther king med men ej malcolm x.,... skämtlista
<K350> Berxwedan: å andra sidan i Haaretz står det om de israeliska idrottsmännen som blev dödade av terrorister -72 . Inte, av tysk polis
<Berxwedan> K350: vad har det med det :) jag nämner?
<K350> är nyfiken på vilka det var som paraderade in igår under namnet "Independent Olympic Athlets"
<K350> Berxwedan: .att somliga föredrar att se på saker på sitt eget lilla sätt
<Berxwedan> K350: jaha du menar s
<Berxwedan> *så
<K350> Aha, "independent olympic athlets" är idrottar från Nederländska antillerna och Syd Sudan. Då vet man det.
<realubot> K350: Japp. En långdistanslöpare som bor i USA men som kommer från Sydsudan tävlar under OS-flagg.
<realubot> K350: https://sv.wikipedia.org/wiki/Oberoende_olympiska_deltagare_i_olympiska_sommarspelen_2012
<Berxwedan> swecarp: kena
<realubot> kena mittbena
<swecarp> Berxwedan:  kena en liten koll bara idag
<Berxwedan> swecarp: skönt skönt
<HakanS> realubot: Jag har varit på Öland.
<Berxwedan> HakanS: så du hämtade regnet hit från öland
<Berxwedan> :)?
<HakanS> Berxwedan: Regnet kom ju väster ifrån. Var häller du hus?
<Berxwedan> HakanS: :) väldigt nära dig dvs hos päronen
<HakanS> Berxwedan: SÃ¥ du har bytt nick igen?
<Berxwedan> HakanS: hmm. jag har ju bara haft 3 nick på över 1 år snart :P
<HakanS> Berxwedan: Varför byter du nick?
<Berxwedan> HakanS: jadu Kurdistan var den jag hade längst
<Berxwedan> märkte en del turkar fick frispel
<Berxwedan> så jag orkade ej med irriterande PM
<Berxwedan> så jag byte till Ezim vilket betyder "Det är jag".
<Berxwedan> :) Vilket är okej, men dagens uppgradering behövde nicket Berxwedan
<Berxwedan> HakanS: :) lovar jag ska försöka stanna med Berxwedan. åtminstone för ett bra tag.
<Berxwedan> Philip5: http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=MTE0MjA
<Berxwedan> :)
<spacebug-> hepp, det hjälpte inte med nyaste drivrutinerna heller
<Berxwedan> spacebug-: vad för probs?
<spacebug-> när jag flyttar runt fönster i KDE så får jag stutter/tearing i grafiken för fönstret som flyttas
<dodel> Vad tråktigt att google chrome ska vara så buggit. Det är inte bara jag som har problem med det
<Berxwedan> spacebug-: hmm, konstigt. du har ju nyare grafikkort än mitt från stenåldern.
<spacebug-> hum
<Berxwedan> spacebug-: Open Nvidia X Server Settings Via the System > Preferences Menu
<Berxwedan> Choose ‘OpenGL Settings’ on the left-hand side
<Berxwedan> Check the box next to “Sync To VBlank” to enable it
<spacebug-> ja detä r ju inte så i unity
<spacebug-> hehe det är kollat sen länge
<Berxwedan> spacebug-: ja, då, får du buggrapportera för kubuntu gänget, de har väl ställt till det. du har mageia på usb pinne eller skiva. hade du samma problem där?
<dodel> Är det är flashvideo? http://www.eurogamer.se/articles/2012-07-17-steam-och-left-4-dead-2-kommer-till-linux
<Berxwedan> Philip5: kan du kolla upp en sak i nvidia-settings
<Philip5> dodel: ja
<Berxwedan> har du opengl settings sync to vblank aktiv?
<Philip5> nej
<Berxwedan> men aktiv i xvideo settings
<Philip5> ja
<Berxwedan> spacebug-: prova istället aktivera vblank nvidia-settings om det gör skillnad i kubuntu
<Berxwedan> Philip5: okej. försöker se vad som knasar för spacebug-. om det är uppströms eller kubuntu goes :P crazy.
<Berxwedan> för det är konstigt. verkar fungera för honom. spacebug- i unity har du cssm installerad eller vad den heter?
<dodel> Philip5: Omöjligt. Jag har inte installerat flash.
<Philip5> fast jag har läst andra som tidigare haft sådana där lagg-problem med kde och av någon anleding när man drar runt på konsole och med nvidias drivisar tror jag
<Philip5> inte hänt mig men
<Berxwedan> Philip5: inget sker dig :P. du är immun mot allt :P-
<K350> Går inte att sätta Konsole i fullskärmsläge med växel:-p
<K350> Irriterande att behöva sätta Konsole i fullskärms läge via menyn :-/
<dodel> Hej igen! Framsteg nu. Förut så kunde jag inte se youtube på helskärm. Jag har flash nu i google crhome, dock heter det Shockwave, men tyvärr så fungerar inte jesper.nu spel eller svtplay
<dodel> Jag använder google chrome och körde kommandot ubuntu-restricted-extras
<dodel> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<dodel> Youtube går snabbare än förr :)
<Philip5> K350: jag har väl bara bra grejer som har bra stöd :)
<Screedo> Hoppas de inte låter som Kalle Anka bara. :)
<spacebug-> hum
<Berxwedan> PPAPI fått spunk i en del sidor, inaktiverar den för tillfället och kör flash. rekommenderar även andra göra det. för de som har problem med chrome.
<einand> vad är PPAPI?
<dodel> einand: det är flash
<Berxwedan> einand: inbyggda flash för google chrome
<dodel> Men jag har inte PPAPI. Jag har shockwave
<Berxwedan> dodel: den heter så
<Berxwedan> dodel: har du: Beskrivning:	Shockwave Flash 11.3 r31
<dodel> Berxwedan:  Du ska få en printscreen
<Berxwedan> eller: Version:	11.2 r202
<dodel> Berxwedan: http://oi45.tinypic.com/18ycra.jpg
<Berxwedan> dodel: då kör du med flash-plugins
<Berxwedan> lika bra för tillfället
<Berxwedan> då ppapi ändå strular
<dodel> Berxwedan: Ja, men SVTplay fungerar inte ändå
<dodel> Jesper.nu spel fungerar inte heller
<dodel> Dock fungerar youtube bra :)
<Berxwedan> fungerar här
<dodel> Följande program har slutat att fungera "Shockwave flash"
<einand> google chrome använder väl ändå adobes flash client
<dodel> Så står det
<Berxwedan> einand: nja.
<einand> Berxwedan: står ju så i deras manual
<Berxwedan> dodel: uppdatera bara sidan. kan vara så den har kraschat.
<einand> PPAPI is a cross-platform API for plugins for web browsers. It is currently an experimental feature of Chromium and Google Chrome.
<einand> har väl yttest lite att göra med flash
<dodel> Berxwedan: Krashar ändå
<Berxwedan> einand: ja den är baserad på adobes flash dock är det ej adobe som står för det, utan google för linux användare.
<dodel> Berxwedan: Debian då? Kanske jag ska testa debian?
<Berxwedan> dodel: kraschar inte här.
<Berxwedan> dodel: :) testa det som passar dig
<einand> chrome fungerar för mgi
<dodel> Debian sägs vara tråkigt stabilt och det passar ju mig. Sen är ju ubuntu nästan samma sak som debian.
<dodel> Har debian unity?=
<einand>  Sen är ju ubuntu nästan samma sak som debian.
<einand> det är skit snack
<Berxwedan> dodel: näää
<einand> dom har inget gemensamt längre förutom paketsystemet
<dodel> http://cdn.publishdev.se/cdn/5-1/1673955/images/2012/fuuuuuu_189785258.jpg
 * Berxwedan vill lyssna på vad som exakt här skitsnack
<Berxwedan> :) i det här fallet läsa
<einand> till en början så vänder sig ubuntu och debian till två helt olika målgrupper av användare
<einand> vilket märkst framför allt på ubuntus kraftugt undermåliga säkerhet
<Berxwedan> einand: snälla berätta om vad som är skitsnack i systemet
<einand> Berxwedan: ?
<Berxwedan> ej vilka målgrupper respektive dist riktar sig in på
<einand> Berxwedan: det var dodel som var skicksnack, när han påstår att debian och ubuntu är samma sak
<Berxwedan> einand: han har ju delvis rätt.
<dodel> einand:  Nästan samma sak
<einand> debian är pappa till ubuntu kodmässigt, men dom är långt ifrån samma sak idag
<Berxwedan> einand: ja. men återigen kodmässigt är skillnaden ej så stor. skillnaden är att ubuntu kan skapa regressioner när dom paketerar om till ubuntu.
<Berxwedan> dodel: ja, debian stable är tråkigt stabilt och även rätt så gammalt
<Berxwedan> men kör man server är ju debian inte alls fel och framför allt stable
<einand> Berxwedan: förklara vad du menar med regressioner i detta sammanhanget
<Berxwedan> einand: när ubuntu måste patcha debian paket för det ska lira med ubuntu
<einand> det största problemet jag känner med ubuntu är att dom är utvecklingsteamet gör ett värdelöst jobb när det gäller systemdesignen och tänker på användarvänlighet framför säkerhet
<Berxwedan> för mycket patchar i en del fall "fula" fixs skapar bara onödigt krånglig paket att hantera i slutändan
<dodel> Berxwedan: Gammalt och stabild är bäst....för mig alltså :)
<Berxwedan> dodel: ja då kör debian stable eller centos
<dodel> Berxwedan: Men jag kommer ändå att hänga kvar här för här talar vi .deb
<Berxwedan> centos stöds till 2020 :)
<Berxwedan> dodel: vi har en hel del här som ej kör ubuntu
<Markk> \o
<realubot> einand: Kraftfullt undermåla säkerhet? Utveckla?
<realubot> *undermåliga
<Screedo> hur är debian 6 att installera vs ubuntu? med ubuntu så fungerar det mest "out of the box" så att säga. Provade Ubuntu 5, men det var inte "out of the box" så för en nybörjare så var Ubuntu lättare för mig.
<Screedo> ubuntu 5... usch, dags för sängen tror jag, Debian 5 skall det vara.
<Berxwedan> ubuntu 5?
<Screedo> :)
<Berxwedan> :)
<Berxwedan> Screedo: debian har aldrig varit avsedd att bara "fungera".
<Berxwedan> debian är avsedd att vara stabilt och helst så lite inverkan av blob som möjligt
<Screedo> tänker mest på drivrutinerna, nätverk, etc. etc.
<Berxwedan> därför är out of the box filosofin olika mellan debian och ubuntu
<Berxwedan> Screedo: allt det som fungerar i ubuntu fungerar också i debian
<realubot> einand: Är det sudo du tänker på eller något annat?
<Berxwedan> krävs bara handålägg
<realubot> När du säger Ubuntus kraftfullt undemråliga säkerhet?
<realubot> *undermåliga
<Berxwedan> realubot: det är nog så einand föredrar selinux
<Berxwedan> realubot: han tycker nog apparmor är mesigt jämfört med coola selinux
<Berxwedan> :P
<dodel> Nu installerar jag debbis och ser hur det går :)
<Berxwedan> dodel: lycka till
<einand> realubot: snareare så att jag skrivit 3st CoP som kan ge mina egna script root rättigheter
<einand> hela filosofin bakom ubuntu uppmuntrar användaren att inte veta när han har har säkerhetshål
<einand> https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/621116_10150964312097997_768593097_o.jpg
<coobra> einand: scary
<einand> coobra: hade jag haft ett vidvinkel objektiv så hade det vart säkert 5 gånger flera
<Berxwedan> einand: jag ser inte riktigt faran i det
<Berxwedan> eller det dåliga
<Berxwedan> vill man ha undermålig säkerhet kör man inte linux utan windows
<Berxwedan> vill man vara paranoid kör man bsd
<einand> Berxwedan: undrar om inte ubuntu är sämre än windows i många avsenden
<Berxwedan> einand: kanske i din värld
<einand> iaf så frågar windows innan man lurar till sig "root" rättigheter
<dodel> Så unity finns inte i källkod?
<coobra> einand: BIRDS !!!
<einand> dodel: finns det nog
<Berxwedan> einand: samma frågor ställer även ubuntu när man ej har root-rättigheter.
<realubot> einand: Förklara ett av dessa CoP då.
<Berxwedan> dock frågar windows hela tiden så länge man inte inaktiverar tramset
<einand> Berxwedan: nu har ubuntu blivit bättre, men jag har flera gånger lyckats bli root utan att få någon fråga
<Berxwedan> dodel: kolla på launchpad och snälla börja använda google :)
<Berxwedan> einand: skitsnack
<einand> Berxwedan: jasså
<realubot> einand: Hur har du lyckats bli root utan att få någon fråga då?
<Berxwedan> realubot: :) genom att hävda
<einand> hade jag inte raderat mitt konto på launchpad så hade du kunnat se flera exempel koder jag en gång lagt upp
<Berxwedan> einand: skulle vilja se det. fram till dess är det tyvärr bara ord utan styrka bakom.
<Berxwedan> einand: ubuntu får gärna kritiseras och visst har den sina brister
<Berxwedan> dock orättfärdig dynga är väl inte rätt
<einand> Berxwedan: buggarna är fixade nu, vad jag vet, inte orkat hitta några nya
<Berxwedan> einand: om du hänger med debian vet du att deras senaste debconf så erkände dom sina brister involvera med de distar som är baserad på debian därav ubuntu
<einand> sedan vet jag inte om det är en bugg eller inte, men något som jag personligen anser dåligt är att användaren får inte reda på någon byter lösenord på root
<Berxwedan> samt att man gärna vill porta en del saker som är ubuntu specifika uppströms till dem själv
<einand> Berxwedan: säger inte att ubuntu inte har sina fördelar
<einand> alltså detta var inte meningen att bli en diskution om att dissa ubuntu, utan var bara att jag fick frågor om vilken kritik jag hade mot disten
<einand> hade den vänts, så hade jag troligtvis sakt motsvarande om debian
<Berxwedan> einand: nej kritisera ubuntu, men just nu kan du inte styrka din kritik.
<Berxwedan> det är vad jag kritiserar
<einand> Berxwedan: inte längre, hade vi haft diskutionen för ca 12-18 månader sedan så hade jag kunnat, vilket personerna jag diskutera med då även acceptera den
<Berxwedan> hade du sagt att du tycker apparmor känns väl simpelt jämfört med selinux eller annat säkerhetsrelaterad hade jag hållit med
<Berxwedan> einand: synd skulle vilja se det. sedan vet du 12-18 månader i linux världen är :P über gammalt
<Berxwedan> vilket blir 3 kde versioner
<einand> Berxwedan: inte innom ubuntu, eftersom det dröjer 6 månader för dom att laga fel
<Berxwedan> och :P flertal kärnversioner
<dodel> Här kan man ladda ner Unity source så unity finns för alla linux och inte bara ubuntu https://launchpad.net/unity-greeter
<Berxwedan> einand: :) ändå blir ju 2-3 ubuntu utgåvor
<einand> minns när firefox 2.0 kom, tog ubuntu 12 månader att fixa in den, fasst det var innan deras sköna backports system kom i gång
<Berxwedan> einand: dom lär sig väl av sina fel. vilket är bra.
<einand> Berxwedan: absolut
<Berxwedan> backports kom som aktivt om jag inte har fel för 12.04
<Berxwedan> sorry 11.10
<einand> gillar ppa systemet
<realubot> dodel: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/07/unity-desktop-available-for-fedora
<Berxwedan> einand: ppa är nice, så länge man håller sig borta från Philip5;s :P.
<einand> windows 7 hade det i sin preview, undra varför dom plocka bort det
<realubot> dodel: Bara för att Unity källkod finns tillgängligt så innebär inte det att Unity fungerar på alla distar.
<einand> att källkoden finns tillgänlig betyder att man kan anpassa den för alla distar, men inte att koden automatiskt gör det
<realubot> Berxwedan: Vad är det du har emot Philip5s PPA?
<Berxwedan> realubot: :P inget egentligen. gillar jävlas med honom.
<realubot> Berxwedan: Jaha.
<einand> jag skulle vilja att ubuntu sandboxade olikas ppa:s lite mera som tex android gör
<realubot> einand: Vad menar du med sandboxa PPA?
<Berxwedan> hade jag inte varit kde-holic så skulle jag nog kört ubuntu med unity
<Berxwedan> einand: håll dig borta från kubuntu dock
<Berxwedan> :P
<dodel> realubot: Visst, det stämmer det du säger. Men jag kunde inte hitta källkoden till unity. Min länk var bara inloggningsscreen.
<einand> realubot: att filerna man laddar ner från en ppa inte blandas med de övriga systemet, utan körs i sin egna miljö
<Berxwedan> einand: där har du viktig poäng. det skulle vara nice.
<einand> Berxwedan: kommer säkert
<realubot> dodel: http://unity.ubuntu.com/getinvolved/development/common-libraries/
<einand> windows 7 och windows 8 gör ju så, så ubuntu kommer nog snart efter
<Berxwedan> dodel: kom ihåg att kompilera unity för debian är inte lätt
<Berxwedan> synnerligen om du kör med debian stable
<Berxwedan> då beroenden kan heta olika
<Berxwedan> samt beroende-versioner som ej matchar
<dodel> Berxwedan:  Vet att det är inte lätt, men jag är mest bara nyfiken :)
<Berxwedan> ditt system lär gå bananas
<einand> Berxwedan: det möjlighet även för "användar" installerade progrma
<Berxwedan> einand: hängde ej med.
<einand> Berxwedan: alltså, om program körs i sin egna miljö, så skulle en enskild användare kunna installera valfritt program, utan att påverka systemet
<dodel> Berxwedan: Ganska konstigt ändå. Liksom söker man på Debian Unity så är det ingen som har portat unity til debian. Kanske inte ens värt att kolla på unity då :)
<Berxwedan> einand: jaha. visste ej om att det gick i win.
<einand> Berxwedan: kolla hur spotify och chrome gör i windows
<realubot> dodel: Getting the source code: unity.ubuntu.com/getinvolved/development/unity/
<Berxwedan> dodel: nja. intresset finns väl inte. då debian är community driven, den drivs av entusiaster.
<einand> Berxwedan: C:\Users\einand\AppData\Roaming\Spotify tex där lägger spotify alla sina filer
<einand> Berxwedan: därför spotify inte frågar efter admin rättigheter när du installerar, chrome likaså
<Berxwedan> einand: det var ju nördigt :).
<realubot> dodel: Det är nog ganska meningsöst att du försöker köra Unity på en annan dist än Ubuntu. Att få dina graffekort att spela med Ubuntu känns ju som ett tusen ggr enklare projekt.
<einand> Berxwedan: nu vill jag bara ha ett smartar filsystem som kan identifiera när man sparar identiska filer, så man inte slösar diskutrymme
<Berxwedan> einand: btrfs blir nog bra nog efter kernel 3.6
<einand> Berxwedan: verkar väldigt lovande faktiskt
<Berxwedan> einand: annars är väl zfs erkänd som väldigt bra filsystem
<Berxwedan> personligen är jag nöjd med ext4.
<Berxwedan> einand: :) jag kör ju 3.5.0 om några månader blir det kanske 3.6.*
<einand> Berxwedan: fast xfs fungerar inte bra i linux
<einand> licensstrul
<realubot> einand: Är det så svårt att leta upp dubletter och ersätta med hardlinks?
<einand> realubot: tja, om du inte har rättigheter då
<einand> isf måste du köra nått script som root
<realubot> Mjo.
<dodel> realubot: Jag tänker inte spela :) Eller nja, Maxpayne 1 är fint spel, Half-life 1 också :)
<dodel> realubot: Jag tänker bara koppla ihop datorn med en TV. Därför vill jag ha det snyggt.
<realubot> dodel: Jag menar inte spela datorspel utan spela med ... spela med som i "fungera med" ...
<Berxwedan> einand: stämmer bra det.
<realubot> dodel: Använd XBMC då.
<realubot> dodel: Så får du ett snyggt TV-gränssnitt.
<realubot> dodel: http://xbmc.org/skins/
<dodel> YMCA ?
<realubot> dodel: apt-cache search xbmc
<dodel> realubot: Nee, jag ska ju kunna ha det som en dator också :) Yotube, osv
<realubot> Skicka xbmc till TV och använd Ubuntu på datorskärmen.
<dodel> realubot: Va kan man göra så? Orly!
<realubot> dodel: Jag har aldrig testat faktiskt.
<realubot> dodel: Det borde väl fungera: https://huastecalinux.files.wordpress.com/2009/07/xbmc-media-center.png
<realubot> Här är ju en ny forumtråd som handlar om just XBMC på TV och Ubuntu Desktop på datorskärmen. :) http://ubuntu-se.org/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=208&t=56722
<K350> Philip5: Vad är det för grejjer du har?
<Philip5> K350: vad för grejer?
<K350> Philip5:  21:15 < Philip5> K350: jag har väl    │                                      bara bra grejer som  │                                      har bra stöd :
<realubot> wb spacey.
<spacebug-> tnx
<coobra> huh
<spacebug-> det är samma problem i mageia. Det uppstår vid stora fönster
<Philip5> K350: http://paste.kde.org/524486/
<coobra> hu
<coobra> spacebug-:  jesus i pcn  ?
<spacebug-> jesus? ^^   Jag får tearing i grafiken i fönster när jag flyttar runt dom i KDE men inte unity.
<coobra> uppstår ju saker i din pc
<coobra> ;D
<spacebug-> coobra: gör det? hehe
<coobra> 23:14 < spacebug-> det är samma problem i mageia. Det uppstår vid stora fönster
<coobra> ;D
<K350> Philip5: Appropå vadå?
<Philip5> K350: du frågade vad jag hade
<realubot> gecko: Vad gör du geckogubben?
<realubot> Äsch. Klockan är mycket. Gubben sover.
<K350> Philip5: Jag trodde du hade ett skäl att fråga mig, som inte vet vad du har för grejjer, om du inte har bra grejjer - innan du postade länken. Tydligen inte.
<K350> Philip5: ännu roligare blev det när jag frågar vad det är för grejjer du har och du svarar "vilka grejjer"? lol
<Philip5> aha
<spacebug-> hum.. hela stan är full med fulla raggare och raggarbilar (det är cruising). Känns ändå rätt ok att va hemma förkyld då
<realubot> spacebug-: Är espressomaskinen något att hänga i granen då?
<spacebug-> Ja för sjutton
#ubuntu-se 2012-07-29
<spacebug-> vad gör du realubot ?
<gecko> Hjälp. En fasansfull upptäckt. Jag har slut på snus.
<gecko> Känns lagomt roligt att åka till Statoil denna tid
<gecko> Nu börjar värken i benen att ge med sig igen. Då ska jag försöka sova ett par timmar ännu en gång.
<realubot> spacebug-: Jag tog en duschför att skölja av mig linuxsvetten.
<realubot> spacebug-: Vad gör du själv?
<realubot> Varför måste cheese dra in nautilus när det installeras? :S
 * realubot skrattar åt att guvcview har ett ljudfilter som heter Ducky.
<realubot> Kaffe!
<Krawlezt> Trött
 * Krawlezt är nöjd med sin klockning
<Krawlezt> 40 grader i IDLE och 60grader när jag kör 100% med CPUn, nu ligger den på 4,4ghz :)
<coffe> man får inte ha bråẗt när man kör dnssec-keygen
<Screedo> god morgon
<Krawlezt> Nu börjar folket titta fram
<einand> Öresundståget är alltid så sent, så nu har skånetrafiken börjat skriva varning när dom är i tid i stället: https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/375657_10150965221837997_1214116105_n.jpg
<coobra> einand:  såg du gigakräftan  ?
<Krawlezt> Hm, funderar på att leka lite i Linux. VMware eller Dualboot..
<einand> coobra: ?
<coobra> http://a5.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/557937_340434356039105_2017901527_n.jpg
<coobra> ;D
<einand> coobra: imponerande,
<coobra> einand: fiskas upp i en gammal bergtekt...
<coobra> einand: burarna blir överfulla :D
<coobra> einand: tygligen finns det en del av dom är stora som krabbor
<coobra> hummrar*
<einand> jasså, du har fiskar dom?
<coobra> nej
<coobra> bror
<phnom> Morrn
<coobra> einand: http://naturliv.se/
<einand> nästan så man skall regga urbanliv.se
<einand> coobra: hur är din relation till det stället?
<einand> coobra: inte du som gjort websidan va?
<einand> isf kommer jag gnälla på dig
<Haffe> livivrede.se
<coffe> yeeey  mina dnssek keys är klara
<Screedo> hur är det att köra med flera skärmar i ubuntu, med ett mad grafikkort? har ett 6970 kort och kör 3 skärmar.
<coobra> einand: min brors place... nejjag har inte gjort hemsidan
<larsemil> Barre: ja semester. inget internet! har kollat det som behöver kollas så nu drar jag igen!!
<defektz> turbanliv..
 * Krawlezt är förvirrad
<kodein> Screedo: vad är ett "mad grafikkort"?
<Screedo> Det är ett AMD grafikkort fast felstavat :)
<Krawlezt> kodein: Att du inte förstod det :(
<kodein> ja, det fattade jag ju inte
<kodein> men eyefinity på lolnix ska klara tre skärmar iaf. och jag har åtminstone kört två skärmar med amd-gpu utan eyefinity och utan problem
<Krawlezt> kodein: Har det kommit någon rolig distro uppdatering på sistonde? Förutom Ubuntu 12.04
<kodein> ingen aning, jag kör mest debian nu, och de ska väl ha fryst inför nästa version nu...
<Krawlezt> Fundera på att dualboota till Debian, dock ser jag ingen anledning.
<Screedo> ok, jag kör inte eyefinity, har dem som 3 separata skärmar.
<kodein> ja, det går väl det med :)
<Screedo> :)
<Screedo> sitter och funderar om jag skulle installera ubuntu på min "main" dator och skippa win 7. men, men.
<coffe> Sommar sommar sommar :)
<swelapp> Philip5:  välkommen
<Philip5> danke schön
<Philip5> swelapp: ingen carp idag?
<swelapp> nej kör lappttopen i dag hadde lite att fixA I DEN Philip5
<Philip5> åhå, något kul eller mest tråkigt fix?
<swelapp> tråkigt fix hadde lyckatss att krasha rpm db filen  fick återställaa den
<swelapp> sedan vaar det lite små fix instalera google chrome
<swelapp> Philip5:  och vad hittar du på iddaag
<Philip5> aha, inte så kul alltså
<Philip5> nja, inte mycket. käkar lite sen lunch nu och sedan ska jag nog åka iväg och se om jag kan hitta ett par nya skor
<swelapp> ffixa rpm var inte så svårt bra jag hittade terminal komandona
<Philip5> nä men trist
<Philip5> :)
<swelapp> Philip5:  nya löparrskor eller
<Philip5> har bara en semestervecka kvar och känner hur semestern börjar rinna iväg nu
<Philip5> nä mer vanliga lite somriga skor
<Philip5> typ tygdojja eller nått
<swelapp> inte emot det som hände på den stationär  som jag lyckades radera alla bilder
<swelapp> jobbar 1  vecka sedan 3 veckors semester
<Philip5> nä det är mer nervpirrande. har hänt mig också för ett par år sedan. inte alls kul att förlora en massa bilder
<Philip5> vi kan byta semsterupplägg
<swelapp> har nog lyckats hitta ddom flässta med photorec
<Philip5> skönt
<swelapp> nänä har vväntaat på semestern
<Philip5> du kommer nog inte gilla semester i år så det är bäst du ger dina veckor till mig ;)
<swelapp> ok dom kostar 100.000 engelska pund Philip5
<Philip5> vilka? dina semesterveckor?
<Philip5> nej jag hörde att det var rea på dem nu och man fick dem för 1 kr
<swelapp> japp vill du ha minaa semesterveckor så kostar dom 100.000 pund
<Philip5> 1 kr
<swelapp> ok budgivninge är igång Philip5  har bjudit 1kr
<Philip5> hehe
<Philip5> du kommer bara få besvär hela din semester så det är bäst jag besparar dig
<swelapp> ok då ddu kan ta ddom 3 veckorna men då ffår du jobba ddom resteerande 49veckorna åt mig
<Philip5> lol
<Philip5> nja
<swelapp> fan hatar tangentbordet på lapptopen
<Philip5> det jag ogillar mest med laptops är om man tvingas använda pekplatta
<Philip5> det är ett otyg
<swelapp> kör med mus men deet blir en maassa dubbel bokstäver
<Philip5> mus känns som ett måste i min datorvärld
<spacebug-> ja i datorvärlden är mus ett måste, annars inte ;)
<kodein> styrkula
<Haffe> Telekinesi.
<einand> Philip5: https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/526453_10150965710347997_722061779_n.jpg
<dodel> Hej. Kan man installera flash och liknande med ubuntu alternative, precis som på Ubuntu LiveCD?
<Haffe> Ja.
<Haffe> Jag hittade 4 st 160gb IDEdiskar.
<Haffe> Undrar hur bra prestande det skulle ge i en raidkedja.
<dodel> Pratar du med mig?, Haffe?
<Haffe> dodel: Ja, du kan använda en installation från alterantive precis som en vanliga installation.
<dodel> Hur då? När jag kör med alternativ CD (fungerar bäst för mig då liveCD krashar hela tiden) så får jag inte välja "Vill du installera tredjeparts programmen"?
<Haffe> Nej.
<Haffe> Alternative är ingen liveSkiva.
<Screedo> finns det någon linux baserat program som ersätter autocad?
<Haffe> Det är bara installationsprogrammet. Så du får installera ubuntu, starta om och därefter så får du installera tredjepartsprogrammvara.
<dodel> Haffe: Jaha. Ubuntu-extras va?
<dodel> Haffe: Jag har nämligen haft problem med flash i ubuntu. Det är inte bara jag som har det.
<Haffe> Det vet jag inget om. Jag kör inte flash.
<einand> jag broadcastar mig sjävl, går konstant runt med en wifi-ap som heter "Einand-is-here"
<einand> https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/622313_10150965710347997_722061779_o.jpg
<spacebug-> einand: das here ist "ein and" :)  http://www.orpington.dk/and.jpg
<phnom> Likheten är slående.
<einand> https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/622313_10150965710347997_722061779_o.jpg
<einand> vi är rätt lik
<Haffe>  Som en fisk?
<phnom> Som en fisk. Som en fisk.
<Berxwedan> swelapp: kena
<swelapp> Berxwedan:  kena
<Berxwedan> swelapp: hur går det med gästerna?
<Berxwedan> swelapp: har du tagit en titt på inxi? väldigt bra verktyg/skript som listar upp kort och koncist hårdvara osv
<swelapp> Berxwedan:  det går bra med gästen
<swelapp> har inte kollat på inxi
<Berxwedan> swelapp: :) du stilar med din laptop för gästerna?
<swelapp> Berxwedan:  jag är tvungen datasalen är nu mera sovrum
<Berxwedan> swelapp: förstår.
<Berxwedan> swelapp: hur länge stännar dem?
<swelapp> Berxwedan:  jag hadde ett konstigt fel idag kunde inte  köra en enda rpm fil rpm db var felaktig
<swelapp> åker hem på onsdag
<swelapp> Berxwedan:  hittade een lösning på problemet lade upp lösningen på bloggen
<Berxwedan> swelapp: jaså? jag har aldrig råkat ut för.
<Berxwedan> inte så du försökt uppdatera
<Berxwedan> och sedan avbrytit
<Berxwedan> sedan försökt installera men urpmi körts i bakgrunden?
<swelapp> kan vara det men vet ej jag löste problemet
<Berxwedan> swelapp: lösningen är väldigt enkelt. antingen dödar man processen via systemövervakare eller så startar man om/stänger och startar burken :).
<Berxwedan> swelapp: nice post dock.
<swelapp> i mitt falll funkade inte omstart utan det var en kkorumperad fil
<swelapp> snackade llite med ledmag om det han visade mig åt rrätt håll hittade lösningeen vis google
<Berxwedan> swelapp: nice. vad orsakade detta?
<swelapp> vet ej det verkar vara ett feel som kan uppstå om det händeer någott under installl eller uppdat finns en massa om man googlar
<swelapp> jaag var inne på  att insttalera om hela os men det behövdes inte
<Berxwedan> swelapp: det var nog mer att något korrumperades
<Berxwedan> döma av kommandot så verkar det varit strul med repot för din del.
<swelapp> ja kan vara så
<Berxwedan> konstigt jag som alltid har core update testing har ännu inte råkat ut för 1 problem
<swelapp> ddu pillar för litee Berxwedan  jag testar kanske litee för mycket
<Berxwedan> swelapp: :)
<swelapp> nästa blirr att få fildelning att funka i nätverkeet
<Berxwedan> nice. men ha roligt med gästerna.
<Berxwedan> det kan du göra längre fram
<swelapp> ddet ska jag vvi sitter och ssnackar lite samtidigt
<Berxwedan> skönt skönt
<swelapp> wbb Philip5
<Berxwedan> Philip5: kena
<swelapp> Philip5:  blev det nya skodon
<Berxwedan> Philip5: nouveau fungerar riktigt bra för dual-monitor, faktiskt mindre jobb än nvidia blobs.
<swelapp> Berxwedan:  kör du dual monnitor nu
<Berxwedan> swelapp: körde det när jag såg på film bara
<Berxwedan> :) då jag hos päronen har möjlighet göra det
<swelapp> Berxwedan:  ssedan har jag råkat ut för saamma svarta teeckken ssom du i över kant på skärmen  mmen det är borta nu
<Berxwedan> swelapp: jag har skrivit hur man löser det i bugg-tråden
<Berxwedan> swelapp: man får ändra på vga värdet
<Berxwedan> :) så simpelt är det
 * recharge undrar varför swelapp 'stammar'
<Philip5> swelapp: nä de jag ville ha fanns inte i min storlek :(
 * Berxwedan undrar varför recharge idlar :P.
<Philip5> Berxwedan: beror väl på vilka krav man har på 3d-stöd
<recharge> Berxwedan: jag laddar mina batterier :)
<Berxwedan> Philip5: även skärmen såg mycket klara ut vid dual-monitor än med blobs..
<Berxwedan> recharge: :P för vad? du brukar väl mestadels idla.
<Philip5> Berxwedan: placebo
<Berxwedan> Philip5: :) nejdå. jag kör ännu med nvidia blobs, får hoppas på ytterligare fet. når nouveau, så man slipper nvidia blobs.. då behöver laptopen inga blobs för köras
<swelapp> recharge:  kommer inte överens med tangentbordet på laptoppen
<recharge> swelapp: okej
<swelapp> har nu ändratt upprepnings tiden
<einand> Philip5: https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/622313_10150965710347997_722061779_o.jpg
<Philip5> en pippi
<einand> https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/325963_10150965714047997_1564921894_o.jpg
<einand> https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/202597_10150965713482997_507014586_o.jpg
<Philip5> vitbalansen verkar lite off. ser ut att ha lite gulstick
<einand> isf är någon av vnåra skärmar fel
<Philip5> är det ditt 70-300 objektiv?
<Philip5> du hade väl ett sånt?
<einand> japp
<Philip5> ett sånt här du har alltså? http://www.netonnet.se/art/foto/objektiv/objektiv-nikon/nikon-70-300f45-56gaf-svr/115868.4570/
<einand> nix
<einand> köpte ett utan bildstabilisator
<Philip5> aha
<einand> funderar på denna http://www.netonnet.se/art/foto/objektiv/objektiv-nikon/fast-brnnvidd/nikon-af-s50mmf14g/154752.5242/
<Philip5> jag har 50/1.8g för jag tycker autofokusen på den där var lite för långsam
<einand> hum.. ok
<einand> denna http://www.netonnet.se/art/foto/objektiv/objektiv-nikon/fast-brnnvidd/nikon-af-s50mmf18g/160932.5242/
<Philip5> testade båda först
<einand> ?
<Philip5> den har jag
<einand> vet inte om jag skall ta 50 eller 35
<Philip5> beror på hur man fotar och vart man tänker ha den mest
<Philip5> 50 kan bli svårt om man fotar inomhus med den
<einand> http://www.netonnet.se/art/foto/objektiv/objektiv-nikon/fast-brnnvidd/nikon-35mmafs18mmdx/122380.5242/
<einand> Philip5: särkilt med en crop på 1.5 med
<Philip5> precis och då är 35an smidigast
<einand> Philip5: har mitt 18 - 55 nu som jag "fejkar" både 35 och 50 med för att se vilket jag trivs bäst med just nu
<Philip5> det är bästa för att testa vad man gillar när
<einand> eller så köper jag både 35 och 50 1.8, i stället för 50 på 1.4
<Philip5> kan man också göra
<Philip5> 1.4 är ju "bara" 2/3 fstop lägre än 1.8
<einand> känns lite som att jag kanske ändå ligger på för låg nivå för att riktigt greppa skillnaden på 1.4 och 1.8
<Philip5> 1.4 är har också ganska dålig kontrast så man ligger nog inte under 1.8 eller 2.0 på 1.4 heller
<einand> även om jag faktiskt är lite små stolt över mina fågel bilder där ;)
<Philip5> alla har väl tur ibland när de fotar ;P
<einand> ttps://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/620556_10150965711882997_361308680_o.jpg
<einand> Philip5: är nog så, haft en värdelös period nu, när typ 99% vart dåligt
<Philip5> jag vill ha den här 50an: http://imaging.nikon.com/lineup/lens/mf/normal/50mmf_12/index.htm
<Philip5> men blir inte förrän jag skaffar en fx kamera
<einand> Philip5: såg du denna tidigare idag, öresundståget är försenat så ofta så dom har börjat med varning när dom är i tid
<einand> https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/s720x720/375657_10150965221837997_1214116105_n.jpg
<einand> Philip5: jag börjar bli rejält sugen på d600 ju mer jag läser om den
<Philip5> hehe
<Philip5> ja den kanske kan bli nått
<Philip5> tror den blir som en d7000 men med fullformatsensor
<einand> jo, och inbygd gps och lite mera
<einand> fast kommer kosta lite mer än d7000, typ 5000kr mer
<Philip5> ja
<Philip5> men det är ju billigt för fullformat
<einand> skilljer sig bara 6000kr mellan 600 och 800 så har inte bestämgt mig full ut
<Philip5> jag är sugen på att skaffa en storformatskamera också och fota med gammal hederlig film. rätt kult
<einand> föresten d4 är os offiella "video" kamera
<Philip5> d800 är jäkligt najs. har provat den
<Philip5> en polare har en
<einand> tycker 24k inte är allt för dyrt heller
<Philip5> överkomligt men för hobby är det en slant
<einand> jämfört med att spela tex hockey, så är det billigare
<maxjezy> tror ni dessa funkar i linux http://www.logitech.com/en-us/webcam-communications/internet-headsets-phones/g35-surround-sound-headset
<Philip5> maxjezy: http://wiki.goatpr0n.de/blog/2012/03/28.linux.support.for.logitechs.g35.headset
<einand> Philip5: fast jag räknar sällan pengar, utan jag brukar omvandla det till tid, är det värt att jobba X tid för att köpa Y produkt
<maxjezy> inget stöd för tillfället?
<einand> saker är sällan värt priset om man räknar i kronor
<maxjezy> einand, http://25.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_m7xr2xH0mR1r5511to1_1280.jpg
<maxjezy> jag har målat den
<maxjezy> vad skulle du värdera den till
<maxjezy> duken är från 1951
<einand> maxjezy: 0 minuter
<maxjezy> ramen samma misstänker jag
<maxjezy> jag ska ha 1000 kr för den :)
<einand> :)
<einand> maxjezy: är 100% säker på att du hittar någon som tycker den är värt det
<einand> för de flesta svenskar är väl ca 1000kr en dagslön?
<maxjezy> endast som den köper den kan jag vara säker på dess ärlighet
<einand> maxjezy: förstod inte vad du menade där
<maxjezy> om någon köper den så anser den nog att den är värd sitt pris
<maxjezy> den den den den..
<maxjezy> jag har lagt ner 200 spänn på tavlan i material
<einand> maxjezy: hur lång tid tog det att göra den?
<maxjezy> 20 minuter kanske
<maxjezy> 60 cm bred
<maxjezy> med ramen
<einand> då tycker jag det är ett väldigt välsatt pris
<maxjezy> jag målade över en annan konstnär som säkert var ganska känd i trakterna på sin tid
<maxjezy> som antagligen är död idag
<einand> tänk om den vart värt mera då
<maxjezy> det var den säkert
<einand> ok
<einand> finns det några gratis hosting kvar som stöder php?
<realubot> Binero tar ju 5 kr/månad för nya kunder första året just nu. Det är nästan gratis.
<einand> nja, skall ha det anonymt
<bamsefar> einand: Vad ska du nu göra?
<einand> bamsefar: skall släppa ett säkerhetshål offentligt, eftersom telia ignoreat det i två veckor nu
<einand> bamsefar: http://pastebin.com/TzhhfFL4
<larsemil> einand: hur får du fram min nyckel då?
<Buse> Tjenare, kan någon förklara för mig varför sporify crashar sekunden jag loggar in? har gogglat runder utan att hitta något, kör Ubuntu 12.04
<larsemil> du måste sitta på nätet va?
<larsemil> Buse: native eller wine?
<einand> larsemil: står ju i klartext på websidan
<Buse> Native
<einand> http://i.imgur.com/DqD1O.png
<coffe> einand,  verkar spännande
<larsemil> einand: men hur får du upp den rutan? måste vara inloggad?
<coffe> einand,  du får gärna förklara hur det fungerar
<coffe> einand,  det jag undrar-- fungerar det det på externa smart modem . eller bara på samma lan `?
<Buse> hmm får det inte att funka
<Buse> är det någon som vet hur jag kommer in på /.cache/Spotify?
<Buse> är en rookie
<larsemil> ctrl + h visar dolda filer
<Buse> tack larsemil
<Buse> där
<Buse> löste mitt problem
<Buse> Läste att man skulle tabort Sportify i Cache mappen, funkar nu. Tack för hjälpen så att jag hittade Cache mappen larsemil
<larsemil> bra
<Philip5> einand: när ska du köpa en sådan här då?!?! :D  http://nikonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/07/Nikon-800mm-f5.6-lens1.jpeg
<ePax> Hur kollar man med awk om 2 ord existerar i en fil... men bara om båda två existerar så gör nåt annars gör inget? :D med grep kan man se om båda existerar... ska testa om den printar något om bara ena existerar
<einand> Philip5: övervägde det
<einand> Philip5: tog precis lite "Macro" bilder med mitt kit objektiv
<saba> Buse: det problemet var vanligt i Spotify 0.8.3, har du testat uppgradera till senaste versionen?
<einand> http://3gdev.com/helt-ok/20120729-223050.jpg och http://3gdev.com/helt-ok/20120729-223608.jpg
<einand> finns inte 0.9 för linux ännu?
<saba> einand: det låter märkligt.
<saba> om de inte tyckte att 0.8.4 var en dålig idé förstås.
<Philip5> jag kör spotify 0.8.4.103.g9cb177b.260
<einand> sorry, drog ju ner deras beta ja
<einand> lyssna inte på mig
<saba> Philip5: behöver du ta bort .cache/spotify?
<Philip5> nej vadå då?
<saba> Philip5: då har Buse en lösning på sitt problem.
<Philip5> vad har jag för problem?
<saba> Philip5: det får du fråga dig själv :-).
<Philip5> inte så vitt jag vet så det var därför jag undrade om jag missat något
<realubot> einand: Om du ska släppa det anonymt så ska du väl inte sitta här och berätta det innan?
<einand> skillnad på att kopplas
<dodel> Visst kan man installera ubuntu offline?
<dodel> Har bytt till desktop datordelar nu. Jag installerade Debian, gick åt helvete. Windows XP gick åt helvete också. Debian kunde inte ha flash. Fedora har jag testat och den kunde inte ha flash och Gnome 3 krashade. Lubuntu gick inte ens att starta upp.
<dodel> Så jag antar att linux inte har stöd för MSI serverkort från 2002.
<dodel> Har bytt till 2003 nu :D
<dodel> En sak till. Om jag ska installera på en raid. Måste alla raiddiskar vara master då?
#ubuntu-se 2013-07-22
<andol> morgens
<antii> morrn
<Heek> morn :)
<Screedo> god morgon
<maxjezy> goe mojjn!
<peyam> tjena
<peyam> jag här, farbror peyam
<huttan> gomorgon
<peyam> goddag
<huttan> händer det nått kul här då?
<peyam> näj
<peyam> försöker hitta ngt roligt spel till min kära xubuntu
<huttan> dota 2 =)
<peyam> unrdrar om America's ARmy är gratis
<peyam> dota 2?
<peyam> bad e de
<peyam> vad e det
<peyam> huttan, var kan ja ladda ner den där Seriuse sam 3?
<huttan> peyam: hur ska jag veta det?
<peyam> huttan, för du e awesome?
<peyam> huttan, kolla min blogg http://kurdiskingenjor.wordpress.com
<huttan> peyam: thepiratebay ar ju ett forslag
<huttan> peyam: kollar din blogg
<peyam> huttan, tack!
<huttan> lite linux hjälp?
<huttan> peyam: ska skicka min min lillebror här, en hel del han kan läsa faktiskt =)
<peyam> ja anteckningar til mig själv egentligen sen skrev jag massor annat
<peyam> huttan, jag försöker samla in "snabba frågor o svar" från olika hemsidor
<huttan> bra idé
<huttan> fast detta fungerar inte för alla, du har en del antaganden =)
<peyam> huttan, ja hahaha
<peyam> huttan, funkar din updaterare?
<maxjezy> "Storbritannien förklarar krig mot pornografin"
<maxjezy> äntligen något land som visar framfötterna
<maxjezy> http://www.flashback.se/artikel/3761/storbritannien-forklarar-krig-mot-pornografin
<peyam_> så
<peyam_> vad händer
<johanbr> programmeringsfråga: jag vill använda ett pythonprogram för att säga åt en annan dator att köra ett kommando, och snabbhet är viktigt. vad är bästa sättet att göra det på?
<johanbr> ha ett program i andra änden som lyssnar på en socket, och kör kommandot när det får ett meddelande?
<Nafallo> saywhat...
<peyam> det blir soc för min del nu
<einand> johanbr: vad menar du med snabbhet?
<peyam> hej
<propus> hej
<peyam> läget
<propus> jo vars.. själv då?
<peyam> jodå.. ska söka soc
<propus> soc?
<peyam> ta skattebetalarnas pengar
<peyam> ja socialbidrag
<peyam> och sen skicka till solamia
<propus> aha okej.. :)
<peyam> hahaha
<johanbr> einand: att kommandot körs i princip omedelbart på den andra datorn
<johanbr> iaf, jag löste det med sockets och det verkar funka bra
<realubot> Hallå tjejer.
#ubuntu-se 2013-07-23
<ponuts> se or eng.. in language?
<spixx> ?
<bamsefar> Det är som en disneyfilm här, alla pratar Svenska.
<kodein> trokke det
<ponuts> Aaa
<ponuts> Hmm min latency var lite hög..
<ponuts> Funderar på att sätta upp ett hemnätverk (inget nytt) men där man har en heltäckande vy..
<ponuts> En server, 4-5 clienter, 5-6 mobila enheter, lite annat.. övervakning (nagios), kostnad av 0:-
<andol> ponuts: Hur får du kostnaden till 0?
<kodein> allt finns redan hemma och tid är gratis?
<andol> kodein: ström?
<ponuts> Ahh.. bra svar
<ponuts> har för mig att landscape kostar.. en updaterings server för alla klienterna..
<ponuts> Har två döttrar som kör ubuntu.. men patchningen måste jag sköta om per maskin
<ponuts> Ok.. Nagios övervakning, LAMP, epost, firewall, och andra servertjänster är inga större problem med öppet och finns enkla guider..
<ponuts> Men att knyta samman allt, patchning, kalender... detta kanske är nåbart men med vad?
<Barre> ponuts: puppet är ett bra (tycker jag) system för att hantera klientera, med det kan du installera/konfigurera vad och hur klientera skall se ut. Där kan du också se till att konfigurera apt med unattended-upgrades så att systemen uppgraderas automagiskt.
<christoffer> ponuts ...Barre har senaste månaden skrivit en serie "Reclaim your data" ...vet inte om det är vad du är ute efter riktigt men kanske kan ge inspiration
<christoffer> http://gargamel.nu/
<christoffer> när man talar om trollen :D
<Barre> ponuts: för kalender så kan du exempelvis använda Radicale eller ownCloud
<Barre> christoffer: =)
 * Barre blev precis kallad för troll    ;P
<andol> Barre: Kan väl inte vara första gången? :P
<Barre> andol: nej, absolut inte....
<bamsefar> Barre: Trololol
<christoffer> =)
<ponuts> vi kollar upp
<ponuts> Nu så.. kommer vi någonstans ;)
<ponuts> tack för tipsen so far
<kodein> andol: är väl gratis?
<andol> kodein: Bara ifall man är student alternativt NSC? :)
<kodein> har nsc gratis el?
<andol> kodein: Har för mig att LiU står för den elen, men är långt ifrån säker.
<kodein> ja, men alltså, nsc är ju en del av liu, så det är ju inte helt konstigt isf
<andol> kodein: Ähh, allt ska interndebiteras! :)
<kodein> däremot kanske de inte internfaktureras riktigt lika hårt som inst
<kodein> men det är ju hsh inte en så gammal idé att inst ska stå för sina egna elkostnader. jag tror de kom på det bara häromåret
<huttan> morgon :)
<andol> huttan: såpass illa alltså? :)
<huttan> andol: haha ja, blev hårt igår =)
<maxjezy> morrn morrn
<peyam> hej
<Frub> någon som har haft problem med kakor? fast jag har kakor accepterat, så gnäller om det :/
<andol> Frub: Mitt huvudsakliga problem med kakor är att jag ibland äter för många utav dem :)
<andol> Frub: Någon särskilt webbläsare och/eller webbsida som ovill sig?
<Frub> den gör så när man loggar in så får jag ett felmeddelande att servern diregerar eller vad det nu kallas
<Frub> oavsett hur jag ändrar och så händer inget.. får samma problem med hemsidorna, har gjort allt jag kan tänka mig
#ubuntu-se 2013-07-24
<lgp> hej
<lgp> någon som spelar crossfire på ubuntu 12.04?
<christoffer> crossfire vad är deT?
<Screedo> god morgon
<christoffer> hej
<Zambezi> Ubuntuforums har blivit hackade. Användarnamn, email och kopia på krypterat lösenord har läckt. Well done!!
<Barre> mm det suger
<spixx> Zambezi: old :P
<spixx> simplemachines med dock
<spixx> går inte en vecka utan att något forum/blogg/annat blir det :(
<spixx> känns ju inte så safe, speciellt när sådana som steam blir knäckta och lösenord+kort-data läcker
<andol> spixx: Fast i det stora hela är det å andra sidan ingen katostraf att just forum blir knäckta lite då och då. Jag menar, givet att de är ordentligt backupade och att folk använder unika lösenorden (*host*) så är det förvisso förbaskat trist, men i övrigt ingen jätteskada. Däremot är det förstås värre med sajter som hanterar kontorsnummer och annat mer känsligt.
<spixx> exakt, och att de har så horribelt dålig säkerhet...
<Zambezi> spixx: Vaddå gammalt? Det kom ut för ett par timmar sen och forumet ligger nere. Som tur är på en gammal mail men gud vet vilket lösenord jag hade.
<spixx> såg nyheten igår :S
<Zambezi> spixx: Den kom ut på mail för ett par timmar sen för mig.
<andol> (ubuntuforums.org har legat nere sedan den 20:e)
<Zambezi> andol: Oh. Och detta får jag reda på idag 09:40. Trevligt.
<spixx> :)
<spixx> well som sagt man kör ju ändock inte med samma lösenord överallt :P
<spixx> tragiska var att SMF blev hackade pga en korsreferens, dvs ett konto hackat på ett annat ställe nyttjades på deras site (admin körde samma lösenord).
<Barre> håller med om att de borde/kunde skickat ut ett mail tidigare, då hade jag sluppit spendera två/tre dagar på att försöka få reda på om jag hade konto där eller inte..
<spixx> Sådant borde meddelas ut direkt när det händer
<Zambezi> spixx: På nya sidor har jag unika men på gamla jag inte använt på flera år är det lite värre. Dock är det inget lösenord som i så fall bara går till forum. Dessutom på en gammal mail. Så ingen större skada.
<Zambezi> Barre: Jag minns inte ens vad jag har för användarnamn där.
<Barre> Zambezi: inte jag heller...   men det var länge sen jag skapade det, sjukt gammal epost som jag använt
<spixx> :D
<spixx> Ogillar dock skarpt allt sådant. Man borde försöka hålla saker säkrare, hacket emot steam var ju patetiskt att de inte hade bättre koll osv
<spixx> och sedan inte återställde allas lösenord direkt.
<Zambezi> Barre: Äsch. Det finns inget att göra åt det. På den tiden var det som sagt inte så noga med lösenorden. Nu är det däremot galna.
<larsemil_> morrn
<Barre> hahaha... samma som för mig då... jag kan inte något av mina lösenord utantill Zambezi =)   dessutom registreras en unik email för varje site
<Screedo> Keepass, ett lösenord till varje sida och så vet man om man har konto där eller inte :P 20 tecken långt med alla de olika kombinationerna som finns.
<Barre> mmm
<kodein> sajt 1: aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa sajt 2: aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaab
<Zambezi> Barre: Det är hardcore. Nu på sistone har jag även slumpgenererat användarnamn på ehandelssiter. Lite nojja är fan nyttigt!
<christoffer> Barre hur reggar du unik emailadress för varje site?
<christoffer> automatiskt på något sätt eller manuellt på egen domän?
<Screedo> han har 200 olika gmail adresser:P
<christoffer> mm precis :d
<christoffer> men det lät fan inte som en dum idé
<christoffer> har ju egen domän så det är ju enkelt att sätta upp extra domäner för varje site
<bamsefar> christoffer: username+whatever@domain.tld typ?
<Screedo> jo, men ett helvete att hålla rätt på alla emailadresser då
<christoffer> typ "ubuntu-se@christofferholmstedt.se"
<Screedo> om man inte är på 5 olika ställen bara
<christoffer> domänen som epostadress från den siten man använder
<Screedo> för du måste ju dirigera om alla till en email adress sen.
<christoffer> det är väl det enklaste
<Screedo> jo, men du måste ha koll på dem, måste ta bort dem när du inte ska använda dem osv.
<bamsefar> Screedo: recipient delimiter i postfix typ.
<bamsefar> Så behöver du inte bry dig, då kommer allt till din user.
<Screedo> bamsefar: ok. Men du får fortfarande skapa dem manuellt och ta bort dem manuellt?
<christoffer> bamsefar hmm räcker det med + framför ...då avslöjas ju adressen iaf...å andra sidan kan man ju hasha fram "whatever" så blir det unikt
<Screedo> jag har 2 skräp adresser.
<Screedo> sedan en som jag har som seriös.
<bamsefar> Screedo: Nej, det behöver du inte.
<Screedo> ok
<bamsefar> christoffer: Ha ett alias då? dontspam+dustin@example.org
<christoffer> hade varit nice faktiskt.
<christoffer> ska ta med det till framtiden när jag kan ta tag i det :D
<christoffer> nu blir det lunch
<Screedo> smaklig spis
<Screedo> snart blir det bad
<Screedo> och ikväll blir det träning. :P
<realubot> http://ubuntuforums.org/announce.html
<realubot> LÃ¥gstatusysadmins.
<realubot> Säger jag då.
<johanbr> ha ha ha http://warpdrive.se/62920
<sakjur> johanbr: den här är ganska snygg: http://warpdrive.se/62916
<gillzon> någon som provat köra dota2 på ubuntu 13.04?
<purity^> antii, x_link_ Zambezi
<purity^> Philip5,
<Philip5> purity^,
<Philip5> läget?
<purity^> Philip5, jodå, det e fint så, själv d?
<Philip5> purity^: bara bra. har beställt en kina-surfplatta idag med android. ska bli kul att se hur den står sig
<purity^> Philip5, aha, billigt? =)
<Philip5> purity^: jo men hyffsad spec så vi får väl se hur kvallen är på allt ihop
<Philip5> kena swecarp
<swecarp> Philip5:  kena
<Philip5> läet?
<Philip5> läget
<swecarp> slut som människa
<swecarp> annars är det bra
<Philip5> uj, låter tungt
<Philip5> du får göra som jag och beställa en surfplatta för det piggar upp lite :)
<swecarp> nä det so skulle pigga upp är en veckas karpfiske
<swecarp> jag håller på att flytta tillbaka till huset nu måste vara ur lägenheten på söndag
<Philip5> mycket att flytta och fixa?
<swecarp> japp har fixar huset nu under en månad tapetserat målat och lagt endel golv har flyttat hit nu bara lite små grejer kvar i lägenheten
<vainohelvete> purity^: :@
<purity^> vainohelvete, Haha, sååå
<vainohelvete> Zambezi: Ping
<Zambezi> vainohelvete: Si donna?
<purity^> Zambezi, Cykla
<Zambezi> purity^: Snacka skit på annat ställe? ;-)
<purity^> antii, vainohelvete
<purity^> Zambezi, donar du?
<vainohelvete> purity^: a apa.
<purity^> vainohelvete, :D
<vainohelvete> purity^: http://img.izismile.com/img/img6/20130724/640/daily_picdump_1292_640_01.jpg
<vainohelvete> purity^: http://img.izismile.com/img/img6/20130724/640/daily_picdump_1292_640_62.jpg
<realubot> Hallå tjejer.
<sakjur> realubot: god eftermiddag
#ubuntu-se 2013-07-25
<Barre> christoffer: jag har en domän där jag konfigurerat en "catch all" mailbox. på så sätt ser jag dessutom vilken site som läcker/säljer email-adresser till spammare....
<Barre> morrn
<christoffer> Mycket smart
<christoffer> ska jag nog ta efter
<Barre> christoffer: väldigt lätt att göra i postfix
<andol> Ähh, leder inte även en catch-all till ökad random spam då, till gissat-namn@domän.tld och sådär?
<andol> Vad gäller att ge ut individuella sajt-adresser är jag då mer för setupen kontonamn+tillägg@domän.tld
<andol> ...vilket postfix refererar till som recipient_delimiter.
<Barre> andol: jo, så kan man också göra, vilket jag också gjorde i något år. nackdelen med det är att spammare har en tendens till att använda regexp för att städa sådana adresser. Ett väl uppsatt spamfilter där den triggar på låg poäng och en bra disciplin på att ham-märka mail sköter det utmärkt. ramlar väl förbi nått mail i veckan kanske som jag måste spam-märka
<Barre> fungerar för mig ialla fall =)
<andol> Barre: Sedärja, hade jag ingen aning om.
<andol> Känns nästan lite störande att något så vackert som regexar används till något så fult som spammande...
<Barre> mmm... eller hur... borde finnas en syntax i regexp som inte illvilliga personer får använda, så att resultatet blir fel för dem.. tänker lite som "security flag" för IPv4 i RFC3514 http://tools.ietf.org/html/rfc3514 ;)
 * andol noterar datumet :)
<andol> Gillar hur RFC:en förhåller sig till IDS.
<Barre> den är ju sjukt rolig... If the bit is set to 1, the packet has evil intent.  Secure systems SHOULD try to defend themselves against such packets. Insecure systems MAY chose to crash, be penetrated, etc.
<christoffer> :)
<andol> Själv är jag rätt svag för http://tools.ietf.org/html/rfc6919
<christoffer> Många bra förslag =)
<Barre> andol: ja, den är skön... gade roligt åt den i våras =)
<Screedo> god morgon
<christoffer> dags att få tummen ur och börja producera kod
<Barre> vad kodas?
<christoffer> Inkscape
<christoffer> gör om metadata hanteringen
<christoffer> och licensehanteringen
<Barre> spännande
<christoffer> sommarjobbar för Commons Machinery (http://commonsmachinery.se/)
<christoffer> mmm
<christoffer> riktigt skoj när man kommer in i det ...och börjar förstå större och större delar av kodbasen
<christoffer> är ju fortfarande ganska vilsen men betydligt mer lärorikt än alla skolexempel
<christoffer> som jag har gått igenom senaste åren
<christoffer> mappade om hjkl till jklö igår i vim för att passa svensk layout...skulle ha gjort detta för längesedan
<christoffer> men fick träningsverk i underarmen direkt när jag började andra tangentkombinationer =)
<christoffer> kan klassas som arbetsskada ... :D
<Barre> hahaha
<bamsefar> :D
<christoffer> test
<christoffer> ibland kan man bli tokig av mindre ...pointers och referencer i C++....aj aj aj
<christoffer> fungerar i exempel kod men inte i Inkscape kodbasen
<christoffer> måst ha missat nått =/
<christoffer> ping
<christoffer> skam den som ger sig tillsist så hittar man sitt misstag
<kodein> skum den som ger sig
<christoffer> :D
<yarre> Tips på simple server monitor mjukvara med grafer över typ latency och uptime?
<kodein> smokeping
<andol> +1
<kodein> annars munin, kanske
<megahoof> Hallå i stugan! =)
<Spookan> Någon som kör med Retroshare här?
#ubuntu-se 2013-07-26
<R4v3n> Hej!
<Screedo> god morgon
<andol> R4v3n: Godagens!
<R4v3n> är det någon här som är kung på Courier imap?
<R4v3n> har en fråga nämligen om denna sträng felmeddelande jag får i mina loggar
<R4v3n>  imapd-ssl: user@example.se: TOO MANY CONSECUTIVE PROTOCOL VIOLATIONS
<R4v3n> Detta får jag ENBART, om jag har mer än bara 1 form av Courier igång och aktivt
 * andol trodde att alla nuförtiden hade börjat köra Dovecot (eller möjligtvis Cyrus)
<R4v3n> dvs kör jag Pop3-SSL och Imapd-ssl igång
<R4v3n> så kmr det skrikas
<R4v3n> kör jag dock bara Imap-SSL och inget annat protokoll liksom så är de lungt
<R4v3n> är det begränsat i courier är då frågan eller ska man inte ha mer än 1 protokoll för att hämta epost till sin Tbird klient?
<R4v3n> vore bra om jag kan köra både vanlig imap och imap ssl simultant
<R4v3n> utan att de skriks i loggarna
<andol> R4v3n: Bortsett från det uppenbara att du ändå inte vill prata POP? :) Inte så att de överlapar i conf någonstans? Rent spontant skulle jag till exemple kunna tänka mig att sådant felmeddelande ifall Courier förväntar sig en POP-anslutning på ett port där du ansluter med IMAP.
<R4v3n> hmm nä har disablat allt som har me pop att göra,
<R4v3n> försöker få vanlig imap simultant med imap ssl
<R4v3n> förr körde jag allting på asså vanlig pop pop3ssl imap imap ssl
<R4v3n> men de var för överflödigt
<andol> Rädd att utöver den spontangissningen har jag inte så mycket att komma med, då det var alldeles för många år sedan jag senast tittade på courier.
<R4v3n> hmm
<R4v3n> felport är de iaf inte
<R4v3n> port 143 för vanlig imap
<R4v3n> och 993 för SSL
<R4v3n> är ju imap-ssl som klagar också märkligt nog
<R4v3n> fråga 2
<R4v3n> någon som lyckats konfa logcheck så man får en fin summering?
<andol> Utav ren nyfikenhet, någon särskild anledning till att du valde just Courier? Allt annat lika finns det ju en poäng med att välja något som ligger i Main (alltså Dovecot) framför något som ligger i Universe (Courier)
<R4v3n> andol: nja egentligen fanns det ingen speciell orsak jag kör ju Debian på en skarp server då.
<R4v3n> Debian 6, och jag hittade en bra how to på howto forge som gick igenom alla steg som behövs för Postfix, Courier Imap, MySQL Spamassasin amavisd
<R4v3n> Squirrelmail*
<R4v3n> andol: så ja, jag ville lära mig o köra på :)
 * andol är inte jätteförtjust i de där gigantiska guiderna på howto forge.
<R4v3n> Nä visst mkt text o så, men ja den funkar ju uppenbarligen :)
<andol> R4v3n: Njae, har väl inget emot att läsa just mycket text, men med de där guiderna som innehåller allt och lite till så känns det mest som att man får till något som kanske är ungefär det man vill ha, utan att nödvändigtvis förstå hur det hela hänger ihop.
<andol> Samt att de kan vara utav lite varieande kvalité, och inte nödvändigtvis göra just de valen som är rätt för den person som läser guiden.
<R4v3n> andol: absolut, vissa steg var ju ingen förklaring alls
<R4v3n> utan sånt får man läsa på lite vid sidan av
<R4v3n> men det är häftigt hur alla komponenter fungerar ihop tycker jag
<R4v3n> Postfix, Courier, Mysql för authen, SASL authdaemon
<andol> Jovisst, standardprotokoll är bra skit :)
<R4v3n> lite häfrigare än en exchange om jag säger så
<R4v3n> hur allting hänger ihop o hur man kan koppla på en Thunderbird mot port 587 liksom (submission)
<R4v3n> är det stor skillnad på squirrelmail kontra Roundcube?
<R4v3n> kör ju squirrel nu, rätt lightweight och trevlig får jag säga
<andol> R4v3n: Låt oss säga att Squirrelmail är Web 1.0 och Roundcube är Web 2.0 :)
<Barre> jag tycker squirrelmail är snabbare men roundcube är trevligare, högst subjektiv uppfattning dock.
<R4v3n> aldrig provat roundcube
<R4v3n> funtar på om man ska ta sig tid o skrota squirrel o koppla på roundcube på min setup ist
<R4v3n> om de är värt mödan dvs
<andol> Roundcube är alltså väldigt mycket mer ajax/javascript, där du laddar om enskilda komponentent istället för hela sidan. Känns alltså lite mer som en applikation än en webbsida.
<R4v3n> squirrel är snabb dock
<Barre> kör båda parrallelt
<R4v3n> i kombination med opera som webläsare så är den mycket trevlig
<andol> R4v3n: Hejja!
<Barre> nu blir andol glad
<R4v3n> :)
<R4v3n> Barre: båda parallelt vilken lysande idé
<R4v3n> kan man ju utvärdera i lugn och ro
<andol> Precis, allt state ligger ju ändå på IMAP-servern.
<R4v3n> :)
<Barre> jag körde squirrelmail och installerade roundcube och talade om för mina användare (5-6 stycken exklusive migsjälv) att det fanns en allternativ mailklient och gav dem länken till roundcube, efter ett par månader när ingen hade loggat inpå squirrelmail på ett par veckor så tog jag bort den. Ingenhar reagerat =)
<R4v3n> Barre: kör du courier som imap server?
<Barre> jag gick från couirer till dovecot för mååånga  år sen, så nope....
<R4v3n> Barre: hmm se där, är dovecot enklare måtro?
<Barre> R4v3n: jag tycker det, det är dock en subjektiv uppfattning. Jag valde dovecot för många år sen för att de har ManageSieve http://wiki.dovecot.org/ManageSieve så användarna kan lägga upp serverbaserade filter/regler
<R4v3n> ah jo sånt är lite meckigare i courier
<R4v3n> då får man köra Tbird ist
<R4v3n> o skapa regler i den :)
<Barre> R4v3n: här är de komponenter jag kör med : http://gargamel.nu/2013/07/reclaim-your-data-e-post/
<Barre> R4v3n: du lägger upp dina serverbaserade filter i t-bird också. Fördelen är att de ligger på servern och exekveras direkt på inkommande mail och inte när du startar tbird =)
<Barre> R4v3n: och i roundcube också för den delen..
<Barre> vars e coffe?
<R4v3n> hmm ja
<R4v3n> det var en del fördelar du nämnde där ja
<R4v3n> andol: hitta nu vrf jag får den där knas strängen i mina loggar..
<R4v3n> är tydligen min android telefon när jag vill läsa mail som den triggar så
<Barre> nej.. dags att gå ut och fortsätta bygga på trappan... härligt med "semester" :/
<andol> Barre: Enjoy!
<Barre> btw... grattis andol!
<andol> ?
<R4v3n> :)
<R4v3n> Barre: har du ngn how to
<R4v3n> eller körde du via en how to forge för din debian wheezy system?
<Barre> andol: Happy sysadmin day jue ;)
<R4v3n> grattis ja :)
<R4v3n> http://sysadminday.com/
<andol> Barre: Jorå, väl koll på vad det är för dag idag :) Kändes mest inte riktigt som om ordet grattis passade inte i sammanhanget.
<Barre> R4v3n: nope, jag har lite anteckningar och hade en ambition att skriva ihop en anvisning om hur jag satt upp det. Men det var för jobbigt =)   Jag använde bitar från olika howto's, manualer och blogginlägg för att få ihop det. Framförallt manualerna var till stor hjälp. Det tog någon vecka, men hemligheten för mig att få det att fungera som jag ville var att göra det steg för steg. Förs postfix/dovecot-imap med statiska domäner och ...
<Barre> ... användare, sen implementera MySQL-backend för dynamiska användare/domäner, o.s.v.. Då är det lättare att förstå hur det hänger ihop..
<Barre> andol: grattis är väl extremt passande
<andol> Barre: Appreciation day ju :) Känns väl då mer som att man vill använda en interjektion i stil med tack?
 * andol är förövrigt inte helt förtjust i just webbplatsen http://sysadminday.com/. "Let’s face it, System Administrators get no respect 364 days a year." känns liksom lite väl omotiverat gnällig.t
<Barre> men andol, du är ju inte MIN sysadmin så tack vore väl kontigare :P
<R4v3n> andol: beror på hur man ser de
<R4v3n> på mitt jobb så hör jag mestadels bara gnäll och stökiga användare som klagar och sågar diverse applikationer och scenarion när grejjer inte lirar som de ska
<R4v3n> jobbar förvisso i en Winblows miljö så är nog därför..
<R4v3n> Barre: tack för tipset iaf, ska ta mig tid o se över de där
<andol> Barre: Iofs
<R4v3n> andol: annars då läget med dig?
<andol> Jorå, det rullar på rätt fint.
<andol> Ska vara ledig nästa vecka, så tempot idag är väl därefter :)
<andol> Själv?
<megahoof> 2~2~2~2~2~Själv är jag bara ledig imorgon också sen är min lediga vecka slut
<kodein> säg den lycka som varar
<megahoof> Sant
<megahoof> Men, jobba är skönt! Så inget mig emot hehe =)
<kodein> det går väl lite upp och ner som allt annat, tycker jag
<megahoof> Mjae, lite varierar det ju iofs, men overall så älskar jag att jobba, lite arbetsnarkoman =P
<megahoof> En liten snabb fråga, någon mer än jag som har problem att få scannern att fungera även om man installerat drivrutiner och så?
<megahoof> ALla program jag har provat hittar inte scannern, vet inte varför. Installerat alla drivrutiner men no success
<kodein> kör du SANE?
<kodein> det brukar väl i stort sett vara det som program under gnu interfejsar mot scanners med
<megahoof> Ne, har inte testat SANE, kan ta och se om det fungerar
<megahoof> har en multi funktionell skrivare från Canon
<megahoof> Canon Pixma MP230
<kodein> skanners är lite svåra att handskas med drivrutinmässigt, tycker jag sen 20 år tillbaks :)
<megahoof> Det finns drivrutiner till den som är ionstallerade, skrivaren i sig fungerar KANON men inget program som kan hitta scannern bara
<megahoof> Jo, jag har sett massa massa och åter MASSA trådar på forum och dylikt som klagat och gnällt över samma problem som jag
<realubot_> "ust nu kan du inte planera dina resor med SL:s reseplanerare.
<realubot_> Såväl appar som hemsida har slagits ut.
<realubot_> Även posten.se och csn.se ligger nere.
<realubot_> – Det kan bero på ett serverfel som orsakats av dåligt väder, men vi felsöker fortfarande, säger Lovisa Åbom, SL:s pressinformatör.
<realubot_> "
<realubot_> Skylla IT-problemet på dåligt väder.
<realubot_> Den var ny.
<kodein> det har väl gått snett i smhi:s prognoser, så vädret har gått åt pipan
<megahoof> hahahahah
<Philip5> nä idag är det onödigt varmt för en gammal nordbo utan aircondition eller liggandes vid stranden
<sakjur> realubot: tärningen visade "väderlek". nästa gång är det "signalfel" eller möjligen "felparkerat". Kan också vara "stök"
<sakjur> ...alternativt hammarbymatch
<kodein> Philip5: tyckte det var svalt nog i morse när jag simmade till jobbet
<Philip5> kodein: det är 29 grader här och för mig är det lite väl så man känner sig halvt som i coma
<kodein> ptja, just nu sitter jag rätt så luftkonditionerat till, så...
<Philip5> lyx
<Philip5> borde ge mig iväg och äta glass istället
<kodein> fast på tåget
<sakjur> http://thp.io/2013/chromono/
<sakjur> kodein: Snö problem?
<kodein> näe
<huttan> morron
<megahoof> Morron och morron, är ju kväller =P
#ubuntu-se 2013-07-27
<Barre> morrn
<Gorgo> morn
<Gorgo> händer här då?
<Barre> inte mycket
<Gorgo> jag tvättar
<Screedo> god morgon
<maxjezy> antii, glider du bräda fortfarande?
<antii> maxjezy: arå
<antii> maxjezy: inte lika ofta men det händer
<megahoof> Goood morgon
<maxjezy> antii, ja köpte ny bräda igår
<maxjezy> nej, förrgår.
<maxjezy> börja åka bräda igen vid 30 är nice
<megahoof> NIce! Man är aldrig för gammal för att göra det man vill! =)
<maxjezy> hade varit skoj om man hade någon jämnårig att åka med dock
<megahoof> Jo, det kan jag tänka mig
<megahoof> Du får tjata på vännerna hehe
<megahoof> Borde ju ge med sig förr eller senare ;P
<maxjezy> haha, jo jag försöker :)
<realubot> maxjezy: Du kan åka med mig. Men jag vågar inte åka ståendes utan sitter med ena knät på brädan.
<realubot> Dessutom kräver jag att vi använder ordet rullbräda och inte skateboard.
<madbear_> tjenna realubot
<realubot> madbear_: Tjabba. Läget?
<madbear_> jo det e väl bra, durå?
<realubot> madbear_: Jo då. Jag ska inte klaga. Det är stabilt.
<realubot> madbear_: Jag har konserverat formen.
<madbear_> :D
<realubot> madbear_: Knegar du på för fullt eller?
<madbear_> ja föfan
<madbear_> inte haft nå semster än heller
<realubot> Kodar du eller vad jobbar du med?
<madbear_> jopp
<realubot> Okej. Python eller vad?
<madbear_> allt möjligt
<realubot> Jaha.
<realubot> Det låter bra maddy.
<madbear_> men annars då
<realubot> Vad då annars? Vad menar du?
<realubot> madbear_: Jag har konserverat formen på alla plan. Mitt liv ser likadant ut nu som förut.
<madbear_> har du hittat nåt jobb då?
<madbear_> ok nice
<realubot> Det gäller att sitta still i båten.
<antii> maxjezy: åker dock inte alls mycket, fortfarande ont i foten :(
<realubot> madbear_: Jag har praktiserat några månader på en skola med att lära ungdomarna matematik.
<madbear_> koolt
<madbear_> fattade dom nåt då? :D
<realubot> madbear_: Nja. Det är inget för mig.
<realubot> madbear_: Dom fattade efter att jag hade förklarat. Så klart.
<realubot> :)
<realubot> madbear_: Jo, de förstår. Det är sällan förståndet det är fel på. Det är inställningen och hemmiljön som avgör.
<realubot> I.a.f. när det kommer till att förstå matematik upp till och med gymnasienivå.
<realubot> madbear_: Enlig rektorn på skolan så är hemmiljön den enskilt mest avgörande faktorn bakom studieresultat.
<realubot> Nu har jag testat på det och det var ingenting för mig.
<realubot> Nej, nu ska dra vidare på nya äventyr. Vi hörs. Ha det!
 * realubot rider iväg i solnedgången.
<madbear_> hörs
<bamsefar> delhage, Barre, HeMan: Vaken?
<bamsefar> Jag har något oracle-instantclient-paket som installerar libbar i /usr/lib/oracle/12.1/client64/lib. Jag vill sedan installera ett paket som dependar på en fil som det här paketet installerar, men yum tycker att det är en unmet dependency.
<delhage> bamsefar: mjo
<bamsefar> Har du något bra förslag?
<delhage> så det är ett skitpaket från oracle?
<bamsefar> Ja
<bamsefar> Ska man symlänka deras lib-dir till /usr/lib64/oracle kanske?
<delhage> har dom klantat bygget så kan man ju inte göra så mycket mer än att kräva ett korrekt paket
<delhage> eller manuellt mecka
<delhage> får jag se hur det ser ut på fpaste.org
<bamsefar> http://p.ip.fi/lkjD.txt
<bamsefar> delhage: Jag blir inge klok på det där.
<delhage> rpm -q --provides oracle-instantclient12.1-basic
<bamsefar> Bara oracle-instantmysqlclient12.1-basic.
<bamsefar> Inga libbar.
<bamsefar> Antar att det bara är att packa om då?
<delhage> har du packat den?
<bamsefar> Nej
<bamsefar> Däremot har jag byggt perl-paketet som jag vill installera.
<bamsefar> Det är länkat mot det där paketet.
<delhage> ok
<delhage> är det andra paketet galet då spelar ju det inte så stor roll tyvärr
<bamsefar> Nä
<bamsefar> Men det borde ju fungera om man drar ner perl-paketet och installerar med rpm -U --no-deps foo.rpm
<bamsefar> Typ
<Philip5> på debian/ubuntu brukar man själv få lägga till javapaket som är beroeden i själva byggfilerna för paketet för paketbyggarverktyg brukar vara dåliga på att följa just javagrejs.
<delhage> installerar du med --nodeps så får du ett helvete på sikt
<delhage> då kan man lika gärna installera utanför paketsystemet
<bamsefar> delhage: Andra förslag? Bygga om perl-paketet utan den dependencyn?
<bamsefar> Med AutoReqProv: No
<delhage> bamsefar: hm
<delhage> kommer problempaketetdirekt från oracle?
<bamsefar> Japp
<delhage> hur fan är det möjligt att dom är såna pantskallar med dom resurserna dom har?
 * delhage blir upprörd
<bamsefar> delhage: Ja, det är fan inte klokt. RHEL borde ju inte vara en liten plattform för dem heller.
<andol> bamsefar: Fast kommer paketet direkt från Oracle gissar jag att du även betalt okristligt mycket för det? :) Sparkat någe på deras support?
<delhage> bamsefar: har inga idéer just nu, är lite trött...
<bamsefar> andol: Nä, det är bara klient-paket typ.
<bamsefar> delhage: Byggde om perl-paketet så att det dependar på oracle-paketet istf på lib-filen.
<bamsefar> Ska se om det går bättre.
<andol> bamsefar: På tal om något helt annat, hur ser det ut med ration flash/silverlight på headweb nu? Alt är det något jag bättre kontakar support direkt om?
<bamsefar> andol: Väldigt lite silverlight.
<bamsefar> andol: Vi publicerar inget nytt i silverlight
<andol> Trevligt, trevligt.
<bamsefar> Och migrerar bort content från det.
<bamsefar> SÃ¥ det ska bort.
<andol> Kanske ska ta och återskapa mitt headweb-konto då...
<bamsefar> Varför inte. :)
<andol> bamsefar: Ok, här kommer en annan fråga som kanske även den är menad för er support. Kan du se status på mitt stängda/deaktiverad kontot? Alltså ifall jag ska skapa nytt eller be att få återaktiverat. Mailadress andreas@arrakis.se
<delhage> bamsefar: funkar det?
<bamsefar> delhage: Det gör det.
<bamsefar> andol: Jag kan kolla på det.
<bamsefar> andol: Det är closed, men jag kan nog aktivera det åt dig.
<andol> bamsefar: Vore alla tiders.
<maxjezy> realubot, deal!
<bamsefar> andol: Fixat!
<johanbr> hmmm... den här ser intressant ut: http://wandboard.org/ ... quadcore ARM med 2 gig minne, gigE, wifi och SATA
<johanbr> man kanske skulle prova att köra en sån som desktop
 * realubot sparkar in dörren till kanalen
<realubot> Upp med händerna!
 * delhage håller ner händerna så mycket som möjligt
 * realubot skrattar åt att han lyckades lura delhage genom att tala tvärtomspråket.
<lag^> :o
#ubuntu-se 2013-07-28
<dzragon> Någon som har fått Creative Soundblaster Z Core3D att fungera i Ubuntu?
<andol> bamsefar: Måste förövrigt ge er på Headweb pluspoäng för er Android-app, att faktiskt bara frågar efter precis de rättigheter den behöver, och inget mera.
<maxjezy> 666 st olästa mail.
<bamsefar> 111 här. :)
<christoffer> Headweb är det bra?
<bamsefar> christoffer: Klart det är!
<einand> om man räknar med spam, har jag typ 5000 olästa e-mail. Räknar man bara seriöst så har jag 0
<paynemax> Hej! Vilken är den b ästa klienten för irc?
<paynemax1> Hello
<R4v3n> andol: tja där?
<R4v3n> Barre: tja där?
 * andol är här
<sakjur> R4v3n: vad är det du undrar?
<andol> sakjur: Du tror inte bara att R4v3n är nyfiken på vad jag och Barre har för oss då? :)
<sakjur> andol: alltid intressant att veta om du är inloggad eller inte :)
<andol> sakjur: Jag tycker det!
<sakjur> andol: är det därför du är inne på IRC? försöker hitta tillfället när du för en gångs skull inte är inne samtidigt som dig själv?
<andol> sakjur: Precis. Verkar dock inte bättre än att jag är en efterhängsen jäkel.
<andol> Hmm, verkar som om domänen isandolonline.se är ledig. Skulle till exempel kunna uppdateras baserat på ifall min irssi-screen är attachad eller ej.
<andol> Hade iofs blivit rätt förvånad ifall det inte vart ledig :-)
<R4v3n> andol: vet inte om de var du eller Barre som körde egen IMAP server med dovecot och roundcube
<R4v3n> men tänkte fråga om ni hade något konkret tips på must have plugins till roundcube?
<R4v3n> kör ju courier som IMAP server dock (i nuläget)
<andol> R4v3n: I det fallet är det Barre som är den skyldige.
<R4v3n> :)
<R4v3n> andol: du kör inge egen mail server måtro?
<andol> R4v3n: Tja, roundcube borde väl iofs inte bry sig om ifall du kör dovecot eller courier?
<andol> R4v3n: Inte just nu, även om jag har gjort tidigare.
<andol> Eller ja, har väl några Postfixar rullandes, men det är ju mest för att skicka cron-mail och dylikt.
<R4v3n> andol: nä de gör den inte däremto gör vissa plugins det
<R4v3n> exempel på ett sådant är sieverules,
<R4v3n> http://notes.sagredo.eu/node/35
<andol> R4v3n: Är inte Sieve tillräckligt mycket standardprotkoll att det borde kvitta? Alternativt behärskar courier inte sieve över huvud taget?
<R4v3n> andol: tror inte courier har den featuren tyvärr
<R4v3n> kanske har courier ngt eget motsvarande
<andol> Ah, då förstås
<Heek> Hur uppdaterar jag lättast Ubuntu från 12.04 till 13.04? Har ett USB-minne på 4 GB om det skulle behövas (eller går det att uppdatera direkt från desktop?)
<Heek> Never mind det löste sig med "sudo do-release-upgrade -d"
<Heek> Har nu uppdaterat från 12.04 till 13.04 men får svart skärm efter GRUB. Vad ska jag göra för att få det att fungera? Tack på förhand.
<Philip5> Heek: börjar den ladda något efter grub och stannar?
<Philip5> testa att starta i textläge så du ser felmeddelenaden
<Heek> Installerade xfce och nu visar den en blå bild med xfce-musen efter grub, sedan blir det svart skärm. Textläge = Recovery mode?
<Heek> Jag gjorde något förut och då stod det något i stil med "Fatal system error: No screen found"
<Heek-> Philip5 ^
<Heek-> När jag skriver "gedit /etc/default/grub" kommer detta upp: "Could not open X display".
<Heek-> Gissar att det är xorg som inte vill ladda/starta.
<Philip5> Heek-: så är det nog. kolla att du har drivisar för xorg instalellerade nu som de ska
<Heek-> Hur ser jag om jag har rätt drivisar? Är rätt ny med ubuntu så har ingen koll :p
<Philip5> hur har du installerat?
<Philip5> den brukar ju fixa sånt själv
<Heek-> Uppdaterade från 12.04 till 13.04 via terminalen. Det gick bra och sedan frågade den mig om jag ville ta bort gamla program, vilket jag tillät.
<Philip5> då försvann nog något som inte skulle bort
<Philip5> kolla xorgs log som du hittar /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Philip5> vad har du för grafikkort?
<Heek-> Skall tillägga att innan jag installerade 12.04 så testade jag att installera 13.04 från USB men kom också svart skärm efter grub då.
<Heek-> Intel HD Graphics 3000 har den (Dator: Lenovo Thinkpad Edge e530c)
<Philip5> kolla att du har paketet xserver-xorg-video-intel installerat
<Philip5> borde du ha men försäkra dig
<Heek-> Har xserver-xorg-video-intel-lts-quantal
<Philip5> den är väl gammal?
<Heek-> Står som "deinstall" och inte "install"
<Philip5> tabort den och lägg in xserver-xorg-video-intel
<Philip5> möjligt att den inte ens fungerar med den nyare versionen av xorg som kommer med ubuntu 13.04
<Philip5> kör du med xserver-xorg-core-lts-quantal också då eller?
<Philip5> eller xserver-xorg-core?
<Heek-> Sudo apt-get remove xserver-xorg-video-intel-lts-quantal säger att den inte ens är installerad, hmm
<Heek-> Yep den finns med i listan också, men den står som "install"
<Philip5> du borde inte ha några quantal-paket alls installerade längre för de är ju från quantal release och inte raring som du kör nu
<Heek-> Hmm okej. Hur får man bytt dem då?
<Philip5> borde räcka med att installera xserver-xorg så borde den säga till om det är en konfilkt mot quantal
<Philip5> du borde ha motsvarande av xorg-paketen som heter quantal-lts utan quantal-lts
<Philip5> installerade alltså
<sakjur> Heek-: Gedit behöver en aktiv X session.
<sakjur> Heek-: http://paste.ubuntu.com
<sakjur> vad säger cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<sakjur> installera pastebinit
<Heek-> Sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg ger "The following package have unmet dependencies: xserver-xorg :  Depends: xserver-xorg-core (>= 2:1.11) . E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.
<sakjur> sudo apt-get install -f?
<sakjur> sudo dpkg --reconfigure -a
<sakjur> (inget frågetecken i första)
<Heek-> Cat /var/log/Xorg.log ger "No such file or directory".
<Philip5> Heek-: liten bokstav på cat
<Philip5> och det är också cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Philip5> Heek-: men uppenbarligen har du konflikter mellan versioner av dina xorg-paket som är instalelrade
<Heek-> Jag gjorde det, men telefonen jag skriver från nu tar alltid födta bokstaven i varje mening som stor bokstav.
<Heek-> Första* :p
<Heek-> Finns ingen Xorg.0.log heller :(
<sakjur> Heek-: vad finns det för filer i /var/log?
<sakjur> (jag använder Debian, så den kan heta något annat i Ubuntu)
<Heek-> Xorg.0.log finns. Hmm måste ha skrivit fel då.
<Heek-> Oj den filen var lång.
<Heek-> Fatal server error: [    14.231]  no screens found"
<Heek-> "Failed to load module "fbdev" (module does not exist, 0)"
<Heek-> Det är en del moduler som saknas.
<Philip5> jo för du inte har xorg installerat rätt
<Philip5> du har nog vissa paket från quantal-lts kvar efter uppdateringen som är i konflikt med andra från raring
<Heek-> Åhh :(
<Heek-> Sånt här strul ogillas starkt :p Jag uppdaterade ju bara systemet.
<Philip5> fast den stötte tydligen på något konflikt som den inte kunde lösa själv när du uppdaterade flera releaser på en gång som du väl gjorde?
<Philip5> uppgraderade...
<Heek-> Flera releaser?
<sakjur> Heek-: 12.04 -> 13.04 hoppade du väl?
<Heek-> Yup
<sakjur> då skippar du 12.10.
<Philip5> uppgraderade du inte från 12.04 till 13.04?
<Heek-> Jaha
<Philip5> precis
<sakjur> vilket, då du kör Ubuntu, betyder "KABOOOOOOOOOOOOOM"
<Heek-> Oh snap
 * sakjur älskar Ubuntu på sitt eget sätt
<Philip5> jag brukar alltid blåsa systemet och installera ny release från scratch än att köra upgrade
<Philip5> dels för att passa på att rensa och dels för att slippa eventuellt sånt strul
<Philip5> hoppa över releaser i upgrade har jag inte gett mig på
<Heek-> Men när jag installerade 13.04 från USB utan att ha Ubuntu installerat sedan innan gav samma svarta skärm som jag har nu. Då hoppade jag ju inte över releaser
<Philip5> men då kan det varit något annat fel med vilken drivis den valde åt dig
<Heek-> Ahh okej. Är det värt att fixa Ubuntu igen eller är en annan dist bättre? Vill gärna behålla apt-get och dem kommandon jag lärt mig, finns det på ex arch, debian etc?
<sakjur> Heek-: Debian är typ samma sak som Ubuntu
<sakjur> men testa http://askubuntu.com/questions/38780/how-do-i-set-nomodeset-after-ive-already-installed-ubuntu först
<Philip5> arch använder inte apt
<Philip5> arch kräver också lite mer av använderaren för att sätta upp sitt system
<Heek-> SÃ¥ de program som finns till Ubuntu finns till debian? Testar nomodeset i guiden
<Philip5> jodå och de finns ju i arch också
<Philip5> skiljer vilken version av programmen som kanske är med i en viss release
<Philip5> Heek-:  skiljer vilken version av programmen som kanske är med i en viss release
<Heek-> Kanske borde jag boota in i Windows igen då och fixa debian eller arch på mitt usb och testa installera. nomodeset fastnar vid "Loading initial ramdisk ..."
<Philip5> om du är ny med linux så skulle jag nog inte börja med arch om du inte vill börja lära dig från grunden och orkar böka en massa
<sakjur> Heek-: testa http://www.linuxmint.com/
<sakjur> LMDE är en användarvänlig version av Debian
<Heek-> Okej ska kolla mint. Hört att den ska vara bra också :)
<sakjur> du borde känna igen dig väldigt snabbt
<sakjur> vanliga Linux Mint är Ubuntu, fast lite.. inte Ubuntu ändå :P
<Philip5> jag kör kubuntu :)
<Heek-> Jag körde Ubuntu med cinnamon innan. Underbar DE :)
<sakjur> Heek-: Cinnanmon är ett Linux Mint projekt
<Heek-> Jasså? Nice!:)
<Heek> Sååå många distros det finns.
<sakjur> Heek: det finns en del ja
#ubuntu-se 2014-07-21
<Screedo> God morgon i kanalen
<realubot> Hur vet man hur mycket pengar man ska föra över till PayPal om man ska handla i euro från utlandet?
<realubot> Jag menar först tar internetbanken en avgift. Den ser man väl i.o.m. överföringen. Men sedan tar PayPal en valutaomvandlingsavgift när SEK omvandlas till Euro. Hur vet man att pengarna räcker till det man ska köpa?
<realubot> Jag vill inte föra över mer än nödvändigt.
<realubot> Eller det smartaste kanske är att överföra i Euro till PayPal så att valutaomvandlingen sker innan pengarna landar hos PayPal?
<Screedo> jag har kort kopplat till paypal.
<Screedo> paypal sköter allt.
<realubot> Screedo: Sköter allt? Hrmf. Frågan är hur mycket av varje hundring de tar?
<realubot> Jag misstänker att det bästa sättet är att: 1. Sätta in pengarna på PayPal i euro d.v.s. låta den sv. internetbanken göra valutaväxlingen. 2. PayPal tar en avgift när pengarna kommer in på PayPal-kontot. 3. Betala i euro och utlandsbutiken får betala en avgift till PayPal för överföringen.
<realubot> Har jag fattat det rätt?
<Screedo> de tar inte mer än Forex.
<Screedo> btw
<Screedo> paypal tar väl inget?
<Screedo> är min bank, som kortet är knutet till, som tar avgiften för växlingen.
<Screedo> Nu blir det badet
<einand> realubot: vad har du för värdelös bank, om den tar en avgift vid överföring
<einand> realubot: paypal tar inte betalt för att stoppa in pengar på kontot, inte heller vid utag. Utan enbart vid betalningar
<einand> även överföring mellan vänner på paypal är gratis
<einand> realubot: iaf, paypal gör automatiskt en euro->sek omvandling, så står rakt av där i SEK vilken summa du kommer betala, sedan är det "motagaren" som betalar avgifterna, inte du som betalare
<larsemil> sen att paypal är ondskans påfund..
<realubot> einand: Tack för info.
<realubot> einand: Men PayPal tar betalt för omvandlingen SEK till Euro.
<realubot> Som jag förstår det.
<realubot> larsemil: Varför säger du på detta viset?
<Meerkat> Någon annan som upplever att 14.04 är en riktigt dålig version? Det har gått 3 månader sedan släppet och endast 1 av de buggar jag råkat ut för har fixats.
<yarre> antii, där??
<einand> realubot: nix, och det är olagligt att ta betalt för euro, så det tror jag inte
<einand> föresten, ingen här som är otroligt duktig på upphovsrätt. Jag funderar på om "Tablåer" är upphovsrättskydde, eller om det går under "listor" precis som recept
<larsemil> som i en tv-tablå?
<molgrum> har någon koll på att installera ubuntu vid sidan om win8.1 (på en laptop)? mitt öppet köp gäller så länge dom kan återställa datorn till en partition med win8.1
<Screedo> molgrum: detta kanske är något som hjälper dig? http://www.everydaylinuxuser.com/2014/05/install-ubuntu-1404-alongside-windows.html Du har väl en återställningsskiva till laptopen så det är väl bara att köra in den så är den i ursprungsläge igen.
<molgrum> Screedo: tyvärr har jag ingen sån skiva, ska kolla in länken tack
<Screedo> men det fins väl en partition på hårddisken då med recovery? Eller instruktioner hur du ska skapa en?
<molgrum> ja supporten sa att det ska finnas, kan jag kolla upp det på nåt sätt?
<realubot> einand: Det tror jag att de är.
<realubot> einand: Det är väl samma sak med börskurser?
<realubot> Eller?
<einand> Swedbank är troligtvis sveriges sämsta bank, https://www.facebook.com/swedbanksverige/posts/655706831171756
<realubot> molgrum: Jag köpte en dator en gång, skapade en återställningssskiva men den fungerade inte p.g.a. jag hade installerat Ubuntu på datorn vid sidan av Windows. Supporten vägrade att återställa datorn utan extra kostnad.
<molgrum> realubot: tack för heads up, låter lite farligt att installera det då
<realubot> Ähum, jag skapade nog aldrig någon återställningsskiva utan försökte återställa med återställningsfuktionen på datorn tror jag. Minns inte riktigt så här lång tid efteråt.
<molgrum> enligt den guiden så ska man skapa återställning med USB-minne tror jag
<realubot> molgrum: Det är inte riskfritt att installera Ubuntu om man vill kunna återställa datorn. Särskilt inte om man vill utnyttja supporten på datorn.
<molgrum> ok det är synd
<realubot> molgrum: Förr gick det att ladda ner en Windows OEM-skiva och installera Windows från scratch och använda Windows-serienyckeln som står på datorn men det kanske inte fungerar på Win 8. Jag vet inte.
<molgrum> kanske lika bra att skita i det då, jag hade höga förhoppningar som fick ett atheros wifi-chips istället för broadcom
<molgrum> ubuntu har jag ändå på den stationära
<realubot> " För att slippa skicka iväg datorn på garanti på brände jag en windows 8 skiva (msdnaa) och den hittade nyckeln i mitt bios, installerade och aktiverade utan problem. "
<realubot> http://www.sweclockers.com/forum/22-microsoft-windows/1216149-ominstallation-till-rent-windows-8-med-oem-licens/
<realubot> Typ så menar jag.
<molgrum> automagiskt?
<realubot> Det gäller såklart att du tar rätt Windows-skiva om det ska fungera. Hur man gör om man inte har DVD/CD vet jag inte.
<realubot> molgrum: Nej. Det är nog inte automagiskt.
<molgrum> jag har DVD i den datorn
<realubot> molgrum: Det kan bli svettigt. Ungefär som om du går ut och springer i solen nu.
<molgrum> hehe
<realubot> molgrum: Jaha. Det kanske fungerar så som han säger då. Vad har du för Windows-version exakt?
<molgrum> 8.1
<molgrum> 64-bitars
<Screedo> molgrum: varför så orolig för öppet köp? Är du tveksam mot ditt köp?
<molgrum> Screedo: det enda jag är orolig över är att windows inte ska gå att återställas om något händer när jag installerar ubuntu
<realubot> molgrum: Typ så här är det jag menar: http://betanews.com/2014/04/15/how-to-download-and-install-the-windows-8-1-iso-using-a-windows-8-or-8-1-key/
<realubot> molgrum: http://windows.microsoft.com/en-gb/windows-8/upgrade-product-key-only
<realubot> molgrum: Läs instruktionerna noga innan du ger dig på att testa.
<realubot> molgrum: Det var så jag gjorde för att återställa Windows 7 på datorn jag pratade om förut. Det verkar fungera på Windows 8.1 också.
<realubot> molgrum: Jaha, så du har inte installera Ubuntu än?
<realubot> molgrum: Windows fungerar på datorn?
<molgrum> realubot: oj, ska läsa det
<molgrum> realubot: nej inte än, windows funkar
<realubot> molgrum: Som sagt så har jag varit med om att jag inte har kunnat återställa Windows efter att ha installerat Ubuntu och datortillverkaren och butiken vägrade hjälpa mig eftersom jag hade installerat Ubuntu som på något sätt satt återställningsfunktionen ur spel. Jag tror det beror på att datortillverkaren hade en egen MBR eller något som Ubuntu ersatte med sin egen starthanterare.
<molgrum> realubot: ah men grub borde väl hitta åttan?
<molgrum> det är ingen brådis att jag ska installera ubuntu alltså, jag har två datorer med det så jag klarar mig :)
<molgrum> tack för hjälpen grabbs
<Screedo> einand: om man har gjort en zfs pool i freeBSD, kan man importera den till Debian om man installerar ZFS?
<realubot> molgrum: Jo. Det är mycket möjligt att den gör. Problemet uppstår kanske först när du behöver återställa Windows.
<realubot> einand: Jag antar att om det är tillåtet att använda TV-tablån så har TV-kanalen ett system för att dela ut den.
<einand> Screedo: det vet jag faktiskt inte
<einand> Screedo: är det samma version av zfs känns det som om det borde gå
<realubot> einand: Ev. tar de betalt för den. Att skrapa TV-tablån från TV-kanalens hemsida låter riskabelt.
<einand> realubot: i mitt fall så stör jag mig så otroligt på hur värdelös SF websida är
<realubot> einand: Jag misstänker att katalogskyddet eller vad det kallas gäller.
<Screedo> kör nas4free, som är baserat på FreeBSD, och vet inte riktigt, känns lite buggigt... Så medans jag fortfarande har chansen att göra om så vill man ju testa.
<einand> realubot: jag undrar mera om det inte går under listor, dvs för låg verkshöjd, precis som recpet inte är skyddade
<realubot> einand: Mm, det är en bra fråga. Jag har själv funderat på det.
<realubot> einand: "Jag vill också förtydliga att vi hela tiden haft avsikten att våra tv-tablåer skulle kunna användas för hobbywebsiter som vi visa tv-program men tyvärr tillåter inte de användningsvillkor vi har på datat från bolagen detta. "
<realubot> einand: http://tv.swedb.se/content/view/44/60/
<realubot> einand: Det låter ju som om TV-bolagen har upphovsrätt på TV-tablåer (eller påstår sig ha det i.a.f.).
<realubot> einand: Samma sak lär väl gälla film på bio i.s.f.
<einand> ja du, jag undrar
<realubot> einand: Sedan kanske det är skillnad på filmtitlarna, tider m.m. och beskrivande texter.
<realubot> Jag kan mycket väl tänka mig att texterna är upphovsrättsskyddade.
<einand> tänkte bara sno tid, och titel
<realubot> Mm.
<einand> beskrivningstext lånar jag från imdb
<Screedo> einand: vad ska du göra?
<Screedo> med tv tablåer osv.
<einand> Screedo: är bio tablån
<Screedo> einand: ok
<koholint> hej killar
<Screedo> koholint: Hej på dig
<koholint> köpte en tp-link router idag för 99 kr på media markt på superrea och flashade om med något som heter openwrt :) gnu/linux. underbart blev det.
<Screedo> låter nice, själv körde jag DD-WRt väldigt länge och sedan en tid tillbaks kör jag Pfsense.
<Screedo> einand: Jag är jäkla sugen på att exportera mina zfs pools och köra igång med Debian, känns som ett tryggare OS än Nas4Free.
<Screedo> installerade Debian 7.6 på en disk igår så det är bara att stänga av maskinen och byta hdd och boota upp med Debian. Men får väl köra den via ssh då jag har servern i garaget.. :P
<koholint> är pfsense utan webui-stöd? någon dag hamnar jag väl där, inte riktigt än. coolt med freebsd router os
<Screedo> pfsense är web baserat.
<koholint> ser bra ut
<koholint> någon som kör dovecot?
<andol> o/
<koholint> vet du om det räcker med att backa upp /home/user/Maildir totalt för att få en rå kopia på hela datan i imap lagringen?
<koholint> och sedan gå att kopiera tillbaka filerna vid en ny installation
<andol> koholint: Det ska räcka.
<koholint> ok, tänkte köra rsnapshot. brukar du säkerhetskopiera? hur gör du då?
<andol> koholint: Jo, backupa bör man :) För min nattliga backup använder jag tarsnap, vilket gissningsvis fyller ungefär samma roll som du tänkt dig med rsnapshot. Sen har jag även en sieve-regel som forwardar alla inkomna mail till en extern mailadress, som en extra livrem för de mail som trillar in mellan de nattliga backuperna.
<Meerkat> finns det någon fördel med dessa program jämfört med t.ex. en skriptfil som zippar och kopierar innehåll till en mapp?
<andol> Fast då rör det sig enbart om min personliga mailserver, som enbart håller min personliga mail.
<andol> Meerkat: Att de i regel är lite snäppet mer välpolerad än vad man själv antagligen skulle skriva ihop, med snyggare configfiler, bättre felhantering, etc.
<andol> Just rsnapshot ersätter du annars rätt lätt med lite skripande runt rsync och cp -al.
<andol> tarsnap är väl dock lite utav en annan historia.
<Meerkat> kan dessa program lägga filerna i en förvald mapp eller är det exempelvis bara cloud som gäller?
<andol> Meerkat: Rsnapshot är i regel något du kör på egen maskin, och där du skriver till lokal (alt monterad) disk. Tarsnap däremot en programvara som hör ihop med en lagringstjänst, alltså lite "moln" utav det hela.
<Meerkat> Jag ska testa rsnapshot då. Tack för tipset. :)
<koholint> Meerkat: det verkar rätt bra ;)
<andol> Givet rätt sorts data så är rsnapshot bra.
<andol> (Fel sorts data är få stora filer som ändras ofta.)
<David-A> rsnapshot använder väl rsync o kan därmed kopiera till/från annan dator i nätverket via t.ex ssh
<andol> David-A: Jo, det är en vanliga metod att använda rsnapshot, och sen skapar den snapshot-historik med hjälp utav hårda länkar.
<David-A> nyss på tv "Vetenskapens värld: Kampen mot hackarna" SVT 20:00-20:55. bl.a paranoid computing, o stuxnet (repris från mars, repris tis,lör)
<koholint> här är en post som förklarar rsnapshot logiskt http://goo.gl/IqNxrx
<David-A> (kort-länken ovan går till "Which is best for backups rsync vs rdiff vs rsnapshot" http://serverfault.com/questions/136861/which-is-best-for-backups-rsync-vs-rdiff-vs-rsnapshot#136878)
<realubot> einand: Är det tillåtet att ta beskrivningstexten från imdb då?
<Meerkat> "Licensing IMDb Content; Consent to Use Robots and Crawlers: If you are interested in receiving our express written permission to use IMDb content for your non-personal (including commercial) use, please visit our Content Licensing section or contact our Licensing Department. "
<Meerkat> http://www.imdb.com/help/show_article?conditions
<Meerkat> realubot, där ^
<realubot> Meerkat: Jag orkar inte läsa.
<realubot> Ni för mig berätta.
<Meerkat> du måste be om tillåtelse
<Meerkat> ctrl+f på texten jag kopierade för att komma till länkarna.
<realubot> Meerkat: Då hoppas jag att einand gör det.
<realubot> Det är inte jag som planerar att hämta filmbeskrivningar från imdb.
<David-A> realubot: vad ska du med texterna till? (det verkar spela roll i licensen) (o nyfiken)
<realubot> David-A: Det handlar inte om mig. Det är einand som ska skapa en bio-tablå.
<einand> realubot: japp
<einand> realubot: jag har fått ett api av imdb
<Meerkat> einand, fick du tillåtelse?
<einand> Meerkat: får "alla"
<David-A> nyss på tv "Gay i USAs arme" Kunskapskanalen 22:00-23:20. låång dokumentär, exempel på vad gammaldags moral gjort mot människor i usa. (repris från 2012, repris sön)
<David-A> just nu vad gammaldags moral gör mot ungdomar i Indonesien (Kunskapskanalen)
<realubot> I Sverige snackar vi 6 h arbetsdag. I sydkorea snackar man:
<realubot> "
<realubot> Sydkoreaner får från och med första augusti tillåtelse att sova en stund på jobbet. Syftet är att öka effektiviteten på arbetsplatsen, skriver Korea Times.
<realubot> "
<realubot> http://www.dn.se/ekonomi/tupplur-pa-jobbet-infors-i-sydkorea/
<David-A> realubot: 1) inte nationell lag utan för anställda på vissa myndigheter. 2) de måste arbeta in tiden de sovit genom att börja tidigare el gå senare. mer typ flextid
<David-A> realubot: i sverige kan väl de flesta svenskar som jobbar på kontor o har flextid ta en längre lunch, förutsatt att man inte missar bokade möten, o välja att t.ex sova då, om de vill. en del arbetsplatser, inte bara kontor, har vilrum.
#ubuntu-se 2014-07-22
<realubot> Det här är ganska intressant: "Pipelinen är fetare än någonsin, men informationsinnehållet i flödet ser snarast ut att minska om man är ohövlig nog att granska det i detalj. 2010 skrev Jonathan Stray en tänkvärd artikel för Nieman Journalism Lab. Han undersökte 800 nätartiklar om samma nyhet – alla utom 121 var identiska, 13 innehöll åtminstone något eget citat och bara sju (0,9 procent) byggde huvu
<realubot> Hela artikeln får väl ses lite som dagens tankeställare: http://www.svd.se/kultur/understrecket/varldens-storsta-krig-ar-osynligt-i-medierna_7846030.svd
<Screedo> God morgon i kanalen
<Barre> mörrn
<Screedo> Någon som är duktig på switchar? Har en Layer 3 switch, inte gjort något fancy med den överhuvudtaget, tänkte lära mig om vlan och routing osv. men man kan ju kolla errors osv. på de olika portarna och ibland får jag drop på några portar det enda som hjälper att få bort dessa drops är att reboota switchen.
<Screedo> Har senaste firmware osv. firmwaren är från 2010 eller något sådant. är en D-Link DGS 3324SR switch.
<Screedo> Något som man kan göra eller det är något "galet" med switchen.
<Barre> Screedo: kanske bamsefar kan ge dig någon input, han är en sån där nätkille (enligt mina mått ialla fall) ( bamsefar, se 09:20)
<bamsefar> Screedo: Vad får du för errors?
<Barre> !kaka|bamsefar
<Barre> huh?
<Barre> !kaka | bamsefar
<Barre> where's tha bot
<andol> Barre: Bara att kavla upp ärmarna och baka själv? :)
<andol> Nafallo: ^^ Brukar inte du ha bot-koll?
<einand> Swedbank slår alla rekord i att vara sveriges sämsta bank
<peyam_> HEj
<David-A> nyss på tv "UR Samtiden - Hjärnans dag 2014" ca kl 19:22-19:59 avsnitt "Från placebo till psykos" med Predrag Petrovic. rätt kul
<Spookan> Tjena! Någon vaken? Behöver liite expert hjälp med Linux på en Asus laptop, vi får inte igång wifit, bara någon sekund typ..
<cHarNe2_> Spookan: någon sekund?
<Spookan> cHarNe2_: MM det visar de trådlösa routrarna i två sek sen blir det inaktiverat..
<Screedo> god kväll
<Screedo> godkväll ska det ju vara :P
<David-A> nyss på tv "Kaos i kosmos" Kunskapskanalen 20:00-21:00. kaosteori, morfogenes, fjärilseffekten, vackra mönster o liv, o till slut simulerad evolution (repris från jan o dec förra året)
<Spookan> David-A: Ok, antecknar.
<newbie__> David-A: jag såg det, riktigt bra ju.
<Barre> David-A: halloj, jag måste be dig sluta med dessa TV-inlägg då ett flertal deltagare stör sig på dem, de är dessutom off-topic. :/
<David-A> Barre: aha, har policyn äntligen ändrats?
<Barre> David-A: nej, vad menar du?
<David-A> Barre: offtopic har väl varit tillåtet
<David-A> Barre: aha, flertal deltagare störs?
<David-A> Barre: men det har jag inte märkt. är nog lite okänslig
<Barre> personligen tycker jag att off-topic som är är rumsren och när inte ett flertal support-disskutioner är aktiva är helt OK. Men just nu är det du som får "skit" för att testa befintliga OP's förmåga att hålla ordning. sorry David-A, jag har inte stört mig på dessa inlägg (även om jag har ifrågasatt vikten av dem). Men jag har svårt att argumentera vikten av dem i denna kanal.
<Barre> så, jag ber dig respektullt att sluta med dessa uppdateringar.
<David-A> ok
<MAXJEZY> Barre, respektullt!
<MAXJEZY> David-A, vad ska du nu hitta på då?
<MAXJEZY> det har ju varit lite av din grej att posta det där här år ut och in.
 * realubot gillar David-A vetenskapsnyheter.
<realubot> *dokumentärnyheter
<realubot> http://www.downforeveryoneorjustme.com/www.ubuntu-se.org
<realubot> Forumet ligger nere.
#ubuntu-se 2014-07-23
<andol> Sådärja, nu ska webbplatsen vara tillbaks. Verkar som om webbservern hade blivit såpass överbelastad att den hamnat i ett läge den inte riktigt kunde ta sig ur själv.
<realubot> Snällt av dig att hjälpa webbservern ur det besvärliga läget.
<Screedo> God morgon i kanalen
<einand> hej Screedo
<Screedo> einand: allt väl?
<einand> hur gick det med zfs
<Screedo> jo, det gick bra, men allt annat runt om kring måste jag pilla mer med. kåta Debian joina en windows domän osv.
<einand> :)
<Screedo> så jag gick tillbaks till nas4free, så jag får igång min lagring, är ju bara att exportera zfs volymen och importera sedan.
<einand> jo, joina windows domän är inte skoj, jag gav faktiskt upp
<Screedo> låta*
<Screedo> jasså
<Screedo> jag fick det att fungera, det är riktigt klurigt i Debian 7 och ubuntu 14.04
<Screedo> jag provade både.
<einand> eller tja, gjorde ett script som skapade lösenorden separat från debian burken, och windows burken
<Screedo> så nu har jag ett mål med det hela, ska dra igång en virtuell Debian och pilla med den och joina domän osv. få att det att snurra på, för zfs fungerar likadant i vilket OS du än har, som jag har förstått det, FreeBSD eller Debian osv.
<Screedo> Debian är ju lite mer strikt, jag har ju inga direkta server prylar som jag driver min lagring med, så det inbyggda NIC får jag installera separata drivrutiner för osv.
<Screedo> så, dra u pp en virtuell Debian och pilla med och i framtiden gå över till Debian med zfs.
<einand> låter som en vettig strategi
<einand> jo, debian är ju foss fanatiker, lite meckigt att pilla in vissa saker ibland
<Screedo> jupp
<andol> Njae, hade Debian vart foss-fanatiker så hade de ju inte tillhandahållt komponenten non-free i sina repon.
<andol> Men visst, allt tar de licenser, etc på snäppet större alvar än många andra.
<Screedo> Därför jag provade med Ubuntu, den hittade alla mina komponenter och installerade alla drivrutiner som behövs :P
<Screedo> men joina windows domän är likadant med Debian som med ubuntu numera, sedan realeasen av 14.04.
<Screedo> fanns en del "verktyg" som man kunde använda för att joina windows domäner enkelt, typ Likewise, men den har inte samma stöd i ubuntu 14.04 som tidigare releaser.
<andol> Screedo: sssd?
<Screedo> om det är en ssd disk du menar så nä, kör installationen på en gammal WD 40gb.
<realubot> Jag kommer inte in på Aftonbladet men downforeveryoneorjustme.com säger att den är uppe.
<realubot> Har de bannat mig eller vad är det frågan om?
<Screedo> jag kommer heller inte in.
<realubot> Kan vara https som spökar? Jag kommer in med Chrome men inte med Fx.
<Screedo> iofs kör jag https
<realubot> Precis.
<Screedo> realubot: verkar vara så
<larsemil> funkar här
<realubot> larsemil: https?
<larsemil> nopes
<einand> aftonbladet fungerar med mig, och den lirar inte https
<realubot> http fungerar i Opera men inte https.
<realubot> Jag kör https everywhere i Fx och den styr in på https://aftonbladet.se
<einand> aftonbladet har ingen https sida
<realubot> Okej. Fel av https everywhere då.
<einand> japp
<realubot> Förbannat dåligt av Expressen och Aftonbladet att inte ha https för övrigt. Varför har de inte det?
<einand> ser inte riktigt vad de tjänar på det
<realubot> För läsarnas säkerhet.
<realubot> För att läsarna ska få tillgång till fri information utan att mellanhänder kan övervaka vilka nyheter folk läser.
<realubot> Genom Tor ex.
<realubot> Framförallt om man inte använder Tor.
<realubot> Om folk läser nyheter på jobbet tex.
<realubot> På lunchen så ska inte arbetsgivaren kunna övervaka de anställdas nyhetskonsumtion.
<einand> fast det gör dom ju ändå
<einand> typ alla brandväggar löser det problemet
<larsemil> inte om man kör tor. :)
<realubot> Jag tror i.o.f.s. att folk kommer att använda privata enheter för ändamålet. Det är nog värre för arbetsgivarna att folk använder de privata enehterna i jobbet.
<realubot> Surfar folk nyheter och facefuckar i mobilen så behöver de inte arbetsgivarnas Internet.
<andol> Screedo: Nej, jag menar sssd, vilket vara det autentiseringsramverk jag hör bra saker om nuförtiden.
<einand> realubot: tja, verkar som det går mer och mer åt det. Enklare för arbetsgivaren
<einand> realubot: it behöver inte ge lika mycket support
<larsemil> andol: Screedo sssd gör det enkelt för att autenciera användare med hjälp av ldap.
<Screedo> andol: larsemil: tackar, kollar in detta.
<larsemil> Screedo: du kan få min config om du vill
<Screedo> Det är inga problem egentligen att låta Debian joina en windows domän, är lite mer pill bara än vad man är van vid, jag fick debian att joina domänen.
<Screedo> larsemil: gärna, kan se hur det ser ut.
<larsemil> Screedo: pm
<Screedo> larsemil: tackar
<einand> så, nu fick jag kontaktupptifter till några tjejer på swedbank
<realubot> einand: Tur att du inte fick kontaktuppgifter till några killar på Swedbank.
 * realubot konstaterar att det är äckligt varmt.
 * einand gillar realubot, konstigt nog
<Philip5> einand: är du sjuk? ;)
<einand> Philip5: nä, jag är bara varm
<Philip5> hehe, värmeslag
<einand> Philip5: jag gillar realubot för att han också tycker att det är "äckligt varmt"
<Philip5> jo det har han ju rätt i förstås
 * realubot hånglar upp einand.
 * einand undrar om inte realubot är psykisktstörd
<realubot> einand: Varför tror du det?
<einand> för du borde veta vid detta laget att jag inte har något som helst intresse av att hångla med dig
<realubot> einand: Du sa ju att du gillade mig.
<realubot> einand: Jag trodde du var sugen på IRC sex. Den första sexakten i kanalens historia.
<realubot> Men det kanske är offtopic det också.
<andol> realubot: Osmmakligt om inte annat..
 * andol föreslår att realubot söker sig till fler irc-kanaler, istället för att försöka få utlopp för alla sina chat-behov i #ubuntu-se.
<realubot> Jag funderar faktiskt på att överge den här kanalen. Jag har tappat hoppet om Ubuntu.
<einand> realubot: vilken irc kanal skall du hänga i isf?
<realubot> einand: Ingen typ.
<realubot> Inte vad jag vet i.a.f.
<einand> måste vara jobbigt
<einand> vart hängde du under tiden du var bannad här ifrån?
<realubot> einand: offtopic
<realubot> einand: Varför skulle det vara jobbigt att inte ha någon IRC kanal att hänga i?
<einand> finns väl ingen offtopic kanal, det har ju HakanS settill
<realubot> einand: Nej men det fanns ju då när jag var bannad. Dessutom skapades exilkanalen freerealubot på folket begäran.
<einand> finns den kvar?
<realubot> Nej.
<einand> ok
<realubot> Det var månader sedan jag pillade med Linux.
<einand> vad kör du nu?
<einand> windows?
<realubot> Jag har tappat intresset.
<realubot> Nej. Jag kör Linux men jag använder det som en vanlig user.
<realubot> Så jag hade nog lika gärna kunnat köra Windows.
<einand> tja, spelar väl ingen roll
<realubot> Vad då spelar ingen roll?
<einand> om du kör windows eller linux
<einand> eller vad
<einand> Microsoft gör sköna översättningar ibland http://www.idg.se/polopoly_fs/1.565734!imageManager/1845041896.jpg
<realubot> Visst. Så jag kör Linux men jag behöver inte hänga i en linuxkanal för att få support som vanlig user.
<realubot> Men om man gör mer avancerade grejer så är det smidigt.
<realubot> Jag känner inget engagemang för communityt längre. Skrev i forumet för första gången på jättelänge i går.
<realubot> Den här kanalen är död. Förr fanns ett visst engagemang för Ubuntu men nu består kanalen bara av en handfull vetraner plus vi som hänger här för att snacka skit.
<realubot> Eller engagemang och engagemang för den delen. Svenska ubuntucommunityt har varit dött länge.
<realubot> Det är några personer här och några personer i ubuntuforumet som håller lågan uppe. Mest för att de arbetar med Linux och inte för att de försöker sprida Ubuntu.
<einand> jo, du har absolut rätt
<realubot> Glöm Tor m.m. Lösningen är här: http://www.svd.se/naringsliv/foretagsspionage-och-nsa-lyfter-forsaljningen-av-skrivmaskiner_3767196.svd
<realubot> Det kanske inte är så dumt med en skrivmaskin. Tänk er en skrivare som skriver ut i realtid och där det går att backa utskriften.
<einand> suck
<realubot> einand: Vad suckar du för?
<realubot> http://www.idg.se/2.1085/1.569441/populart-program-sparar-dig-pa-natet--utan-att-du-vet-om-det
<realubot> Kommentarer?
<realubot> FÃ¥r man bort "bilden" om man raderar temp. internetfiler?
<Screedo> godkväll i kanalen
<Whiskey> einand: gay fobi eller?
<einand> ?
<Whiskey> [2014-07-23] [14:24:10]  »» * realubot hånglar upp einand.
<Whiskey> [2014-07-23] [14:24:31]  »» * einand undrar om inte realubot är psykisktstörd
<Whiskey> [2014-07-23] [14:29:04]  »» <realubot> einand: Varför tror du det?
<Whiskey> [2014-07-23] [14:29:41]  »» <einand> för du borde veta vid detta laget att jag inte har något som helst intresse av att hångla med dig
<Whiskey> hehe
<einand> Whiskey: nej, bara realubot fobi
<Whiskey> det är så va?
<einand> ja
<Whiskey> Han är fan alltid här och tjatar :D
<einand> jo, dygne runt
<Whiskey> einand: skönt att vi har ett ställe där han inte är då, bara mig du ska bli av med, hehe
<einand> du är helt ok
<Whiskey> realubot: inte linux som är dött då?
<Whiskey> einand: gillar du inte realubot alls?
<einand> Whiskey: jodå, men inte att hångla med honom
<Whiskey> hehe :) Hur kan du veta det höll jag på att säga :)
<einand> jadu
<einand> keylogger
<einand> fast, på nervsystemet, så du behöver bara tänka det
<einand> fungerar utmärkt
<einand> som du ser
<einand> fast godare med banan
<Whiskey> hehe :) hittade ett trevligt program harom veckan, pulse krör du det eller?
<einand> kolla
<Whiskey> ?
<einand> vad är det?
<Whiskey> http://whatpulse.org
<einand> japp, använder det
<einand> eller använda
<Whiskey> einand: <--- älskar statistik
<Whiskey> använder eller ska?
<einand> jag med
<einand> jag använde, som i dåtid
<Whiskey> why not anymore?
<einand> glömde bort det, när jag installerat om/bytt dator
<Whiskey> böjade du drömma diagram?
<Whiskey> :/
<Whiskey> fan inte okej
<einand> jag och en kompis "tävlade" han som journalist, och jag som coder
<Whiskey> hehe coolt :)
<einand> sök på einand så hittar du mig
<einand> just det, jag gav upp det, kom ihåg varför nu
<einand> den sluta rappotera
<einand> vad jag gjorde
<Whiskey> einand: http://whatpulse.org/whiskey/
<Whiskey> haha
<Whiskey> einand has registered a WhatPulse account on 2012-12-06. Since then, einand has typed 803,793 keys, clicked their mouse 289,689 times, downloaded 0.00MB, uploaded 0.00MB and has run the WhatPulse client for 7 weeks, 3 days, 42 minutes, 3 seconds.
<einand> This user has protected their profile from public viewing. Only followers can view it.
<Whiskey> Whiskey has registered a WhatPulse account on 2014-06-18. Since then, Whiskey has typed 217,740 keys, clicked their mouse 122,700 times, downloaded 208.08GB, uploaded 177.00GB and has run the WhatPulse client for 5 weeks, 16 minutes, 59 seconds.
<Whiskey> hehe
<einand> du ligger ju på halva mitt
<einand> eller tja 1/3
<einand> data mängden hade jag klått dig på mied, bara idag överförde jag 500GB ;)
<Whiskey> hmm den gör inte riktigt som jag vill
<Whiskey> 500GiB va fan då förnått?
<einand> Whiskey: backup
<Whiskey> :P
<einand> sedan är det 500GB
<einand> GiB är bara för inkompetent folk som vill verka märkvärdiga
<Whiskey> va fan så ska de va
<Whiskey> kolla nu einand
<einand> Whiskey: fungerar nu
<einand> Whiskey lives in Sweden. The homepage for this user is at https://localhost/.
<Whiskey> :D
<Whiskey> https://localhost funkar för mig :)
<Whiskey> einand: du som programmerar
<einand> ?
<Whiskey> https://preview.nukenet.se/test.html <--- höger är rätt är en bild vänster html
<Whiskey> helt omöjligt, blir galen på detta
<Whiskey> nörmaste jag kommit är flash baserad reader, men i ren html omöjligt
<Whiskey> känns som det är så gammalt dock så någon borde löst detta delemma för 100 årsedan
<einand> fel font?
<Whiskey> ja, möjligtvis men va fan ska man ha för font då?
<einand> testa
<einand> helt olika bredder
<Whiskey> den jag har är ju den som är närmast terminal, som är fonten som används på bilden
<einand> säker
<Whiskey> men täcknen är ju inte ens rätt liksom
<David-A> Whiskey: vänster (html) har rätt åäö på fler ställen än höger (bild)
<Whiskey> skulle la va det då
<Whiskey> den är dock fortfarande mer rätt visuellt sätt
<Whiskey> einand: va tror du om det är det möjligt?
<einand> ja
<einand> Whiskey: hur länge har du hållt på med den sidan nu, flera år?
<Whiskey> hehe det är ju små saker bara me började la för 1.5 årsen bug fixar o skit är de ju alltid
<Whiskey> har inte gjort nått på flera månader dock
<einand> är det någotn seriös sida, som folk använder eller privat projekt?
<Whiskey> jodå folk använder den, men privat då
<einand> coolt ändå
<Whiskey> du måste gerera en nykel för att få access från mIRC
<Whiskey> lol
<Whiskey> IRC
<einand> ?
<Whiskey> ja typ !sida så kommer det https://somesite.com/blabalabla?key=5t463457457457 matchar inte den i databasen så kommer man inte in
<David-A> Whiskey: det står i head charset "ibm437". kanske för att den har blockgrafik. men alla åäö är tydligen inte ibm437. unicode har också blockgrafik men in andra positioner. kan du ändra allt till unicode?
<einand> Whiskey: aha
<Whiskey> David-A: nej höger är bild genererat av php som är från en bild så svårt
<Whiskey> einand: såhär https://mysite.se/index.php?viewnfo=1&db=1&uid=fefb855806d89a057050d52dd79ab3dc
<Whiskey> einand: uid=key
<Whiskey> einand: är la userid :)
<einand> jag är för korkad, för att fatta eller kollar för mycket på breaking bad
<Whiskey> einand: kolllar du game of thrones eller house of cards?
<einand> nej
<Whiskey> why?
<einand> inte kommit till det ännu. Såg GOT 3 första avsnitt, och ansåg att det suger
<einand> HoC har jag inte sett något av
<Whiskey> fan både är de bästa jag sätt på skit länge
<einand> ok
<Whiskey> house of cards tog ett tag innan jag fastnade, Game of Thrones gillade jag direkt 4S på två veckor typ :D
<einand> ok
<David-A> Whiskey: http://www.webdevout.net/test?0zt  unicode blockgrafik o utf-8, se "Output" längst ner på sidan
<Whiskey> einand=?
<Whiskey> David-A: den tog inte åäö :D
<einand> jo
<Whiskey> skumt
<Whiskey> einand, kolla https://preview.nukenet.se/test/test.html
<Whiskey> försökte få in en font där men verkar inte som den laddar,fattar mig inte på det där
<einand>  laga det då
<Whiskey> hur fan då enligt mej borde det funka
<Whiskey> dom är i root katalogen samma som test.html alltså
<Whiskey> fattar verkligen mig inte på det där
<David-A> Whiskey: du har ju satt line-hight o font-size till olika värden!
<David-A> Whiskey: när du ändra till utf-8 så tog du bort ett semikolon!
<Whiskey> fan inte lätt alltså, fick fonten att funka iaf
<David-A> Whiskey: när det stod charset ibm437 så var de i alla fall unicode-punkterna för blockgrafik i själva bodyn!
<Whiskey> :)
<David-A> Whiskey: jag ser inga <html>,</html>-taggar. de borde vara där även när man har en <doctype>. doctype i sig är en deklaration o inte ett element.
<Whiskey> ändrar nog inget ändå
<David-A> eh?
<Whiskey> nu har eclipse hänt sig med :D
<Whiskey> nu ska dom va där iaf
<Whiskey> David-A: :P
<David-A> Whiskey: när det gäller line-hight o font-size så kan du låta bli att sätta font-size för att respektera användarens preferenser, o bara sätta line-hight till ett relativt värde t.ex 100%
<David-A> Whiskey: nu fattas det ett citattecken efter charset
<Whiskey> font size måste va 9 annars visas det helt galet fel
<David-A> Whiskey: du är trial-and-error-typen?
<Whiskey> nu då?
<Whiskey> webbprogrammering är inte min straka sida :)
<Whiskey> nu ska de fan va rätt :D
<Whiskey> men fonten är fel lik förbannat
<David-A> Whiskey: att åäö blir fel är nog för att de inte är utf-8 i texten. charset i början måste ju stämma med hur man sedan kodar bokstäverna i texten.
<Whiskey> kollar du på höger nu?
<David-A> Whiskey: fortfarande ingen <html>-tag o fel line-height
<David-A> vänster
<Whiskey> vad är du på för url?
<David-A> Whiskey: https://preview.nukenet.se/test/test.html senast ändrad kl 00:01
<Whiskey> vad är fel på html taggen?
<David-A> Whiskey: den finns inte (när jag tittar med wget o firefox)
<Whiskey> åfan
<David-A> Whiskey: har du dem på din sida? (om de försvunnit på vägen)
<Whiskey> David-A: linehight är omöjligt att få till
<Whiskey> ja
<Whiskey> David-A: störd uppgift går typ inte att lösa
<David-A> Whiskey: i testen från kl 00:01 så finns en sluttag </html> men inte start-taggen. är du säker på att du har både start o slut-taggen?
<Whiskey> nope
<David-A> Whiskey: linehight verkar enkelt att få till. jag ändrade den lokalt i testen jag ladda ner kl 00:01 o det blir inga ränder i grafiken.
<Whiskey> nu så
<Whiskey> till vad?
<David-A> Whiskey: håller du bara på o ändrar font-family till en massa olika?
<Whiskey> ja testar lite olika saker men ändras inget ändå
<David-A> Whiskey: till vad sa jag för 25 minuter sen
<David-A> Whiskey: vad använder du för webbsajt för att se vilka attributvärden man kan använda i taggar o stilar?
<Whiskey> hmm brukar google bara
<Whiskey> men w3c tror jag
<Whiskey> nått
<Whiskey> school kanske
<Whiskey> ser ingen size för 25min sen
<Whiskey> hmmm msåte läst det fel
<Whiskey> hatar html, blir aldrig som man vill :D
<David-A> Whiskey:  http://www.w3schools.com/  >  CSS Reference > Text > line-height, scrolla ner till Property Values
<Whiskey> ja?
<Whiskey> ville du visa att det går använda % med som typ i allt annat :D
<David-A> Whiskey: ja
<Whiskey> vad ska jag sätta den i då?
<Whiskey> inget är ju bra typ
<David-A> Whiskey: vad står det om % där, o vad tror du att förhållandet mellan radhöjd o font ska vara för att det inte ska bli glapp mellan dem?
<Whiskey> de vetefan
<Whiskey> men jag har inte glapp problem
<Whiskey> kanske blir det ser jag :D
<David-A> Whiskey: nä inte nu (version kl 00:30). nu har du satt line-hight till som det ska vara för att det inte ska bli glapp.
<David-A> Whiskey: så jag förstår inte "de vetefan" när du vet
<Whiskey> hehe
<Whiskey> ska se kanske är nått på spåren
<David-A> Whiskey: nästa steg är att helt ta bort font-size
<Whiskey> gick vist inte
<realubot> Whiskey: Jag tror Ubuntu är tusen gånger mer dött än Linux.
<realubot> Linux går som tåget i.o.m. Android.
<Whiskey> omöjligt
<Whiskey> blir fel utan size
<realubot> David-A: Har du lagt av med dina vetenskapsnyheter nu?
<realubot> David-A: Kanalcensuren har slagit till.
<David-A> japp
<Whiskey> David-A: vet du vad du gör?
<David-A> Whiskey: lägg upp en utan font-size så får jag se?
<Whiskey> size är borta iaf ser för jävligt ut
<realubot> David-A: Tur för dig det annars jävlar ...
<Whiskey> David-A: bara att kolla
<David-A> Whiskey: o varför provar du line-height 50%? hur tänker du att det ska hjälpa?
<Whiskey> nu testade jag med ingein
<Whiskey> "ingen"
<Whiskey> 100 vad du en sätter blir det fel
<realubot> Whiskey: Skärp dig och koda rätt nu.
<Whiskey> Jag fattar inte hur han tänker realubot
<realubot> Whiskey: Vad snackar du om?
<realubot> Whiskey: Vad är det du håller på med?
<David-A> Whiskey: den kl 00:39 har 100% och inga glapp mellan rader. den har en font som gör en aning glapp mellan kolumner. prova utan font. (<pre> ska ge monospace automatiskt)
<David-A> *utan font-family
<realubot> einand: Men hjälp dem då för tusan.
<Whiskey> fortfarande inget bra resultat den ska inte va stor texten alltså
<Whiskey> men va tecken vi pratade om från början David-A: inte hur det ser ut på font sidan
<realubot> Amatörer ...
<David-A> Whiskey: texten ska vara lagom stor för användarens ögon, synproblem, bildskärm o browserfönster.
<David-A> Whiskey: det är ANVÄNDAREN som bestämmer hur stor texten ska vara i Inställningar. sätt inte font-size
<David-A> Whiskey: om du tycker texten är för stor för DEJ, så ändra Inställningar i DIN browser så att test.html ser bra ut, storleksmässigt
<Whiskey> :P
<Whiskey> håller inte med men tecknen är fel iaf, inte identsiska med bilden
<David-A> Whiskey: menar du storlek eller åäö ?
<Whiskey> nej jag menar att dom inte visas korrekt
<David-A> Whiskey: menar du att storlek el åäö inte visat korrekt?
<realubot> line-height: 100% means 100% of the font size for that element, not 100% of its height. In fact, the line height is always relative to the font size, not the height, unless its value uses a unit of length (i.e. px, pt, etc).
<Whiskey> http://snag.gy/eIbjr.jpg tycker du de ser lika ut eller?
<Whiskey> det är ju cp473 som ställer till det
<David-A> Whiskey: nä, det ser bättre ut i min firefox, t.o.m i min emacs. vad har du för browser?
<Whiskey> firefox
<Whiskey> Ge mig en print
<Whiskey> Men IE/Firefox/Chrome/Safari är identiska här
<Whiskey> David-A: tror inte det finns nån lsöning på detta skit moment, typ moment 22
<David-A> utan font-family utan font-size med line-height 100% i firefox:  http://ctrlv.in/362062
<Whiskey> Fört stort :d
<realubot> Lär er CSS.
<Whiskey> realubot: css kan inte lösa detta
<realubot> Whiskey: För att?
<David-A> Whiskey: för stort ":d"? det finns några "D" men inte ":" el "d"
<Whiskey> därför jag hade en referensbild
<realubot> Varför sitter ni och jonglerar med CSS om CSS inte kan lösa detta?
<Whiskey> realubot: bra fråga
<Whiskey> cp473 med 9px hade löst det dock :D
<Whiskey> men den fonten finns inte till webben någon stanns baaa
<realubot> Vad då kan du inte lägga in en länk till fonten i webbkoden?
<David-A> Whiskey: jag tror du är ute o cyklar med "cp473". det löser inget. du har nu unicodes blockgrafik, o det verkar som du alltid haft det. o det går att visa utan glapp.
<Whiskey> cp437 är det ända korrekta
<David-A> Whiskey: jaha, lycka till då
<Whiskey> annars hade de varit identiska
<realubot> Whiskey: Nu har jag inte orkat sätta mig in i vad ni håller på med men fungerar det inte att sätta height till 90 % då?
<realubot> Jag menar 100 % kanske innebär att det finns ett tomrum över och under?
<David-A> realubot: det verkar som 100% funkar, men sen beror det på font-familj o font-storlek om det ser bra ut "horizontellt" o "storleksmässigt", som antar jag han är missnöjd med
<realubot> Jaha. Det låter inte omöjligt.
<Whiskey> :P
<Whiskey> nu ska ni få se hur det ska seut
<Whiskey> va visst inte som jag trodde :
<Whiskey> :/
<David-A> Whiskey: det står sändningsdatum "04/10/03", är det 4 okt 2003 el 10 mar 2004 el 3 okt 2004 ? ändra årtal till 4 siffror för tydlighets skull.
 * David-A har låtit en vanlig bordsfläkt blåsa in luft vid en fönster i 4 timmar
 * David-A tycker det är mycket behagligare inne-temp nu än igårnatt
<realubot> David-A: Det gör du rätt i.
 * realubot tittar på priser för 3d skrivare.
#ubuntu-se 2014-07-24
<David-A> realubot: det finns 3d ritningar för 3d-skrivare så man inte behöver köpa nån, bara ladda ner o skriva ut en 3d-skrivare o sätta ihop
 * David-A bortser från det uppenbara att man först måste ha en 3d-skrivare
<realubot> David-A: Mm. De är lite för dyra för att köpa enbart för lek.
<realubot> Jag behöver bli bättre på engelska.
<David-A> realubot: får jag läsa högt för dej från en manualsida för bordsfläkten?
<realubot> Nej.
<realubot> Det får du inte.
<realubot> Varför vill du göra det?
<David-A> nån som inte kan svenska som översatt till svenska
<realubot> Jaha.
<realubot> Man kan aldrig kunna för mycket engelska. Varför lärde man sig inte mer engelska i skolan?
 * realubot lägger sig och vilar.
<David-A> nja, det är väl en avtagande nytta med engelskakunnande också. i stället för att bli perfekt på det kan man nöja sej med lagom o sen börja lära sej spanska o finska.
<realubot> einand: Upp och hoppa med daj.
<realubot> Var är maxjezy när man behöver honom?
<Screedo> God morgon i kanalen
<einand> Screedo: mörrn
<Screedo> einand: Allt väl?
<einand> joda
<realubot> einand: Jag sa upp och hoppa med daj.
<realubot> Läser du inte loggen?
<einand> nej
<realubot> einand: Jag med dig pratar du med mig inte svara.
<einand> upptagen
 * realubot säger till värmen att lägga av.
<Screedo> Jag kollar på att uppgradera ESXi 5.1 till 5.5. Nu verkar vmware ha hittat på en massa skit i den nya versionen. Finns en hel del funktioner som slutar att fungera om man inte köper en licens. Vad jag förstår så kommer ESXi 5.5 att fungera efter 60 dagar men bara med funktioner som 5.1 har, förutom att de har tagit bort spärren med max 32GB RAM. Så om man vill köra 5.5 gäller det
<Screedo> att inte skapa några nya v10 VMs för de kan du inte ändra i efter 60 dagar. Vilken jäkla idioti att bara göra så här.
<einand> någon som vet om telia öppnat alla spärrar för sitt mobila bredband nu i sommar?
<Barre> Screedo: kör KVM :)
<antii> oioi
<antii> ubuntufolk.. får timeout med mina ssh-sessioner. förstår inte riktigt varför :/. servern har TCPKeepAlive aktiverat och klienterna skickar keepalives frekvent :/
<antii> har några andra maskiner med centos/suse där det inte inträffar.
<Screedo> Barre: manborde väl kunna köra KVM på en virtuell maskin, bara för att testa givetvis :P
<einand> KungFredda: för lite vad då?
<Guest65274> nån som kan hjälpa mig med installera xbmc
<Guest65274> sudo apt-get install python-software-properties pkg-config sudo apt-get install software-properties-common sudo add-apt-repository ppa:team-xbmc/ppa
<Guest65274> trycker den sen kommer Vill du fortsätta? [J/n]
<Guest65274> trycker J och sen avbryter det
<Guest65274> eller j
<Guest65274>  eller bara enter
<Guest65274> avbryts
<Guest65274> kollade på wiki
<Guest65274> http://wiki.xbmc.org/index.php?title=HOW-TO:Install_XBMC_for_Linux
<einand> ola varför avslutas det?
<Guest65274> Följande NYA paket kommer att installeras:   python-software-properties 0 att uppgradera, 1 att nyinstallera, 0 att ta bort och 4 att inte uppgradera. Behöver hämta 19,6 kB arkiv. Efter denna åtgärd kommer ytterligare 137 kB utrymme användas på disken. Vill du fortsätta? [J/n]
<Guest65274> Avbryter.
<Guest65274> o@o-desktop:~$ sudo apt-get install python-software-properties pkg-config Läser paketlistor... Färdig Bygger beroendeträd          Läser tillståndsinformation... Färdig pkg-config är redan den senaste versionen. Följande paket har installerats automatiskt och är inte längre nödvändigt:   linux-image-generic Use 'apt-get autoremove' to remove it. Följande NYA paket kommer att installeras:   python-software-propertie
<Guest65274> där är allt
<Guest65274> och 4 att inte uppgradera. Behöver hämta 19,6 kB arkiv. Efter denna åtgärd kommer ytterligare 137 kB utrymme användas på disken. Vill du fortsätta? [J/n]
<Guest65274> var lite till där visst
<Barre> Screedo: det kan du (krävs VMWare 5.5 om du vill göra det dock)
<Barre> alltså, det krävs esx 5.5 om du vill göra det på vmware menar jag
<Barre> Screedo: https://communities.vmware.com/docs/DOC-8970 , http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/62796/is-it-possible-to-install-kvm-on-a-vmware-virtual-machine-if-so-what-are-the-s
<Peyam> HEj
<Peyam> Gud vilken pass
<Peyam> realubot, hej!
<Peyam> David-A, HEj
<David-A> men Peyam hej!
<Peyam> David-A, köpte en Android TV box. den ska vara framm imorn
<Peyam> Back
<Peyam> David-A, Du svara inte
<David-A> Peyam: jag svara inte
<Peyam> vf
<David-A> Peyam: titta åt ett annat håll
<David-A> sorry
<Peyam> och varför?
<David-A> får inte säga, kanalen måste va on-topic
<Peyam> jaha
<Peyam> finns ingen offtoppic channel
<Peyam> David-A, du einte cool längre. vad hänt+
<Vahl> Hej!
<Peyam> David-A, realubot vad är detta? http://ubuntu-se.org/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=22&t=50150
<Peyam> Vahl, HEj
<David-A> Peyam: den tråden är från 2010
<Peyam> juste
<Screedo> godkväll i kanalen.
<Peyam> gookväll
<Screedo> Barre: tack för länkarna, ska läsa igenom dem, tråkigt bara att man behöver uppgradera till ESXi 5.5, är ju det jag vill slippa :).
<Peyam> kmr snart
<Peyam> hej
<Vahl> Är det bara ubuntuprat i den här kanalen?
<Screedo> nä
 * Screedo pratade precis om ESXi så.
<Whiskey> :P
<znibro_> Peyam: det var en annan otrevlig jävel - inte ditt case ;D
<realubot> David-A: Stay on topic!
<realubot> David-A: Våga inte avvika en enda millimeter från topic.
#ubuntu-se 2014-07-25
<ispookan> NÃ¥gon vaken?
<antii> jo
<realubot> antii: Hej.
<Screedo> God morgon i kanalen
<realubot> Era datorer kan hälsa hem.
<realubot> "Och faran är inte över. Det finns tolv procents risk att en solstorm av Carrington-dimensioner träffar vår planet inom tio år, enligt fysikern Peter Riley."
<realubot> http://www.svd.se/nyheter/utrikes/jorden-undslapp-forodande-solstorm_3774990.svd
<realubot> antii: då.
<einand> JAG HATAR SOMMAREN
<Spookan> realubot: Bäst att passa på att använda datorn nu då! :P
<lord4163> einand: JAG HATAR VINTERN
<purity^> Hallåå
<purity^> Jag får nojja, har uppgraderat till senaste ubuntu, men hur fixar jag till så att den tar bort # från alla filer under /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ ?
<purity^> Philip5,
<PsynoKhi0> hejsan
<purity^> heej
<Philip5> purity^:
<Spookan> purity^: Låt det bara vara så?
<einand> hej
<David-A> får man skriva om radioprogram?
<realubot> David-A: Det är helt okej.
<realubot> David-A: TV är totalförbjudet men radio går alldeles utmärkt.
<David-A> bra
<David-A> men då måste jag börja lyssna på radio
<realubot> David-A: Eller så fortsätter du tipsa om TV men enbart om ljudspåren i programmen.
<David-A> realubot: har du befogenhet att medge sådana undantag till tv-reglerna? räknas svensk textremsa till engelskt tal som ljudspår?
<realubot> David-A: Jag säger som
<realubot> Jonatan i Bröderna Lejonhjärta:
<realubot> Nej det har jag inte men jag gör det ändå.
<realubot> David-A: Du är väl ingen mes som lyder op blint? Du är väl en tuffing som postar information om TV program om du vill?
<David-A> realubot: självklart lyder jag op-arna, så länge jag har detta nick
<David-A> review: 5 minuter SR P1, sådär. 5 minuter SR P2, okej
<realubot> David-A: Jaha ja. Du är sådan du.
#ubuntu-se 2014-07-26
<Spookan> God morgon kanalen!
<Screedo> Gor morgon i kanalen och Spookan.
<Spookan> Screedo: Jasså dags nu. ;)
<Screedo> Spookan: jupp, har ju kommit in i semester sovandet :P
<Screedo> när det är en vecka kvar på semestern...
<Spookan> Screedo: Hehe, jag får 1-10 Aug i år..
<Screedo> jag är inne på min femte vecka
<Spookan> Skönt ;)
<Screedo> jupp, verkligen
<Spookan> Screedo: Händer idag då?
<Screedo> inte mycket, blir lugnt
<Screedo> själv?
<Spookan> Samma här, palla ut i värmen. hehe
<Screedo> hehe
<Screedo> väremn tycker jag är OK
<Screedo> blir badet, men nu är det mycket svalare. bara 21 grader ute
<Screedo> Så idag kanske vi kan dra igång webservern igen :P
<Spookan> Hehe ;)
<Screedo> Någon som är vaken och är bra på nätverk? Har lite drops i mitt nätverk och vet inte riktigt om det är switchen, nic osv. har bytat kablar, felen försvinner inte förrän jag rebootar switchen.
<Screedo> jag ser i min layer 3 switch att jag har 42 drops på RX på port 1, vilken är kopplad till MGT på min lagringsmaskin, Nas4free. Men jag har provat innan att byta portar osv. och när jag inte har något kopplat på porten fösvinner inte drops.
<Screedo> https://imgur.com/gRUfFYL
<einand> internet, ett kungarike för internet
<Peyam> HEj
<Screedo> Godkväll i kanalen
<spookan> Screedo: God kväll.
#ubuntu-se 2014-07-27
<Screedo> God morgon i kanalen
<molgrum> nu måste jag gå till botten med att xorg äter upp all min RAM, hur går jag tillväga?
<molgrum> datorn låser sig hela tiden pga detta
<MAXJEZY> behöver man köpa musiken via itunes eller något sånt för att få in den i ipod touch?
<MAXJEZY> eller kan man ladda ner musik från nätet varsom och bara trycka in som i en vanlig mp3 spelare?
<Philip5> tror du kan synka din egen musik på något sätt också. fast jag kör inte applegrejs och har aldrig riktigt provat itunes mer än att jag inte gillar det
<MAXJEZY> Philip5, i cee.
<Philip5> men vad vet jag :)
<swecarp> Philip5:  kena
<Philip5> kena swecarp
<swecarp> försökte mig på kubuntu idag tidigare men fasen vad fort man glömmer
<Philip5> så stor skillnad kan det väl inte vara?
<Philip5> om du ändå kört kde menar jag
<swecarp> nej men i mageia så finns det ett kontroll center som man fixar det mesta ifrån nu var man tvungen att hitta det på annat sätt
<Philip5> aha
<swecarp> Philip5:  vet du någon plasmoid app som man kan använda ihop med pastebin
<Spookan> MAXJEZY: Tror inte du kan ha mp3or i din ipod, tror att du kan göra om dem till mp4 med itunes sen lägga in dem.
<Philip5> ingen som jag testat
<swecarp> ok
<MAXJEZY> Spookan, det är inte min, funderar på att köpa en till kärringen som fyller år om 3 dagar
<MAXJEZY> :)
<Spookan> Bättre med en iphone då..
<MAXJEZY> man behöver ju inte böka så mycket med musiken efter man väl lagt in den
<MAXJEZY> 32 gb räcker ju en stund
<MAXJEZY> nä, hon har en ganska ny galaxy s4
<MAXJEZY> den får hon köra vidare på, hon vill ha en mp3 nu
<MAXJEZY> som hon kan ha runt armen när hon springer och tränar
<molgrum> någon som vet hur man tar reda på vad i xorg som slukar massa RAM?
<Screedo> MAXJEZY: finns väl fodral till galaxy s4 som man kan ha runt armen? ( om det nu inte är surfplattan, blir lite stort då at tha runt armen :P )
<HeMan> hej hej!
<einand> hej hej HeMan
<HeMan> vad händer här då?
<David-A> "Vissa resultat kan ha tagits bort i enlighet med dataskyddslagstiftningen i Europa" idag har jag sett detta 2 ggr i söksvar. kan inte minaas att jag sett det innan.
<David-A> det är nåt nytt
<David-A> o dåligt
<einand> David-A: Det är något bra. det kommer ifrån "Everyones right to be forgoten"
#ubuntu-se 2015-07-20
<demute> Är det någon som vill ha en svart tröja med xkcd-tryck? "Make me a sandwich. What? Make it yourself. Sudo make me a sandwich. Okay." Storlek S (ganska stor i storleken), ni får den för en swish-betalning som betalar portot = 26 kr...
<demute> Juste den är använd men ganska sparsamt, den har mest legat på hyllan
<maxjezy> någon som vet om man kan ha två trådlösa tangentbord och möss av samma märke (modell) utan att de tar signal från varandra
<maxjezy> går de automatiskt på olika kanaler?
<ePax> maxjezy: De borde gå automatisk på olika kanaler.
<maxjezy> ePax, tycker det jag med.
<maxjezy> måste köpa mus till min smart-tv-sticka.
<ePax> maxjezy: Funkar den bra? "Stickan"?
<maxjezy> ePax, den har pajjat en gång
<maxjezy> fastnar vid boot
<ePax> ok
<maxjezy> men, jag installerade om programmet
<maxjezy> och den funkar nu igen
<maxjezy> känt fel
<ePax> maxjezy: Android sticka?
<maxjezy> ePax, jepp
<maxjezy> bbl, ska ut och trampa
<swecarp> hej behöver hjälp med virtualbox får den inte att hitta min externa usb hårddisk
<ePax> swecarp: Vbox -  Host - Inställningar - USB , där kan du lägga till diverse usb-prylar
<swecarp> fattar inte hur får det inta att funka
<ePax> swecarp: koppla disken till din dator... när den känner av att den har någon slags udb disk då startar du Vbox... Jag har för mig att host OS måste vara avstängd för att du ska kunna lägga till usb devices. Så startar du VBox... Går till din host... Klickar på inställningar för hosten och i USB delen kan du lägga till devices... Klicka på plus ikon och lägg till. Senare startar du samma host och den bör mounta disken
<ePax> så :D
<swecarp> jag ger upp
<ePax> Hur svårt kan det vara att mounta usb till usb serial on boot till specifik ttyUSB?
<ePax> Vad gör jag för fel. Försöker mounta usb till usb_serial on boot till sen specifik ttyUSB... Det här är från /etc/udev/rules.d/99.usb-serial.rules SUBSYSTEM=="tty",ATTRS{idVendor}=="xxxx",ATTRS{idProduct}=="xxxx,ATTRS{serial}=="xxxxxxxxxxx",RUN+="modem-modeswitch -v 0x%s{idVendor} -p 0x%s{idProduct},SYMLINK+="ttyUSB22" där xx är produkt vendor och serial?
<maxjezy> vem var det som pysslade med musik?
<Philip5> jocke berg
<gusnan> Jono Bacon
<maxjezy> Philip5, ja det var det ju
<maxjezy> vem var det som dansade så bra då?
<maxjezy> pat swayze?
<Peyam> jag
<hplc> vill blanka dvd i äkta CLI, men vad behövs? dvdrw tools och cdrecord?
<satsuma_> hm
<satsuma_> måste du ha en dvdrw
<Peyam> hplc, vad ska du ha det till? kör med Nero punkt slut
<Peyam> måste alltid vara så nördig eller? Jag tsm med Linus tordval har inte skapat Linux för att ni ska göra det komplicerad
<senate> kanske inte har xwin (:
<hplc> joo...
<hplc> jag måste bränna en dvdrw, och spela in en iso
<hplc> för installation
<hplc> och just nu kommer jag inte åt GUI
<hplc> cdrecord blank=fast är det väl?
<hplc> för att radera
#ubuntu-se 2015-07-21
<Peyam> hplc, haha
<huttan> oj folk vakna
<Peyam> huttan, e du android utvecklare?
<huttan> Peyam: vad behöver du utveckla ?
<Peyam> undrar om man kan ta betalt i Sverige
<huttan> Peyam: brukar fakturera ca 1100-1300/h för utveckling, oavsett språk
<Peyam> huttan, bra. duktig du e
<huttan> Peyam: hitta bara en kund som behöver android appar o få dom att anlita dig
<Peyam> -.- du ska aldrig ta betalt från mig. jag är linuxens far
<Peyam> och jag är snygg
<Peyam> och kurd
<huttan> Peyam: trodde du undrade va du kan ta betalt för android utveckling
<Peyam> jag kan inte så mkt. jag ska säga till dej när jag e klar så får du titta på min app o se om jag verka pro i det lilla jag gör
<huttan> Peyam: Inga problem, länka git eller liknande när du känner för det
<Peyam> tyvärr så är den helt closed source
<Peyam> måste betala min hyra ngn gång. jag vet att du tänker " han e ju civilingenjör inom flyg och rymdteknik" men tyvärr så får jag inga jobb
<huttan> Peyam: Husbil är najs
<huttan> o som ingenjör kan du ju lätt åka runt o stjäla el o internet på olika ställen =)
<huttan> haha
<Peyam> vad har du emot en arbetslös civilingenjör?
<huttan> Ingenting, gillar inte att arbeta alls personligen =)
<Peyam> huttan, jag vill men jag vill vara själv
<Peyam> chef*
<Peyam> chef och själv uttalas någorlunda likadant
<hplc> varför blir jag utskrattad åt min fråga? :S
<Peyam> hplc, allt för att Sverige styrs av Invandrare
<huttan> hplc: har du löst det?
<hplc> den andra kristallnatten kommer
<hplc> huttan: mja delvis
<huttan> hplc: senast jag gjorde det i cli använde jag wodim, kanske är outdated nu
<huttan> hplc: ifall det hjälper
<hplc> kanske, ska prova det
<huttan> hplc: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1641222
<huttan> där fanns lite hjälp
<Peyam> grabbar
<huttan> jepp
<Peyam> Jag öppnar en url på min parole och den laggar och stoppar o allt. men när jag tittar på samma video på nätet ( där streamingen kommer ifrån) så laggar inte den där
<Peyam> vf?
<Peyam> Vad ska jag göra?
<Dynamit_> Hej hur är läget?
<K350> Hur ser man user info i terminalen? T.ex vilka privilegier, home dir etc för en användare?
<SebastianThorn> K350: cat /etc/passwd
<K350> Tack ! :-)
#ubuntu-se 2015-07-22
<Hund> Dags att banna Guest77703?
<Philip5> Hund: vad har han gjort?
<Philip5> Guest94148: varför alla dess ändringar av nick? det stör
 * andol tycker att det ser ut som att Markslap/Guest94148 krigar med nickserv.
<Philip5> andol: jag har ju levt under villfarelsen att du är betrodd att vara op här men det är du ju inte :O
<Philip5> någon som sett heman på länge?
<andol> Philip5: Vart op ett tag, men avsade mig den manteln.
<Philip5> aha, då kanske jag inte var helt ute och cyklade då
<andol> Philip5: Såg HeMan en hel del innan semestern. Fast även då var han dålig på att ha sin irc-klient igång.
<Philip5> tänkte att det kanske är rätt många som är på semester och bara allmänt afk och han en av dem
<swecarp> kena Philip5
<Philip5> kena swecarp
<swecarp> nu kör jag 411 i utveklingsversionen av min dist
<Philip5> coolt
<Philip5> kör du också exiv2 0.25?
<swecarp> får kolla kör en instalation i vb
<swecarp> ser ut som det är 0,24
<Philip5> swecarp: se till att uppdatera till 0,25 för 0.24 har massa buggar som är en av vanligast orsakerna till buggar eller crasher i digikam
<Philip5> minst libkexiv behöver byggas om mot den uppdateringen
<swecarp> ok det fixar dom nog snart kör rulland upp dateringar i vb
<Philip5> eller så får du påtala det ;)
<Hund> Pratar ni om KDE eller? :P
<Philip5> digkam
<Philip5> digikam
<Hund> Aha
<Hund> Och det är? :D
<Philip5> ett program för att hantera och katalogisera sin bilder
<Hund> Då mindes jag typ rätt.
<swecarp> kör även kde plasma5,3 ffunkar sådär då integrationen med det övriga inte är riktigt klart
<Hund> Jag har i princip noll koll på KDE.
<Hund> Testat det lite ytligt genmom åren bara.
<Philip5> digikam är inte kde :)
<Hund> KDE, QT, deras program. Same same.
<Philip5> och snart ännu mindre beroende av kde
<Philip5> qt är det
<Hund> Vi har GTK och sedan QT på andra sidan dit ingen går.
<Hund> Jag säger inte att jag retas med dig, men jag retas med dig.
<Philip5> skulle tro att qt är mycket större än gtk nu för tiden. inte minst bland "modernare" projekt som kommer till
<Hund> För min del spelar det absolut ingen roll. Jag gillar bara att retas.
<Philip5> åh jo, tror du sitter där och dissar alla program som börjar på K ;)
<Hund> haha
<Hund> Jag använder KeepassC! :D
<swecarp> qt används till så mycket nu bland annat så om jag kommer ihåg rätt så är mycket av data i bilar skrivet i qt
<Hund> Jag kan inte så mycket om programering eller utveckling. Men som jag förstått det är QT enklare än GTK.
<Philip5> beror väl på vad man menar med enklare
<swecarp> Philip5:  föresten finns det något annat är kde man kan använda
<Hund> i3? :P
<Hund> Crap. Trodde jag slippa hans jävla namnbyten när jag ignorerade honom..
<Philip5> Guest96805: fixa med nameservern så du kan behålla ditt nick markslap!
 * andol blir förvirrad när Philip5 kallar nickserv för nameservern.
<Philip5> andol: hehe, ja dns har kanske inte så mycket med detta att göra :D
<andol> Lite så :)
<Hund> Philip5 har väl varit och smuttat på julsnapsen som vanligt.
<Philip5> inte omöjligt
<Hund> Apropå jul så har jag julkorv i frysen. :D
<Peyam> ngn som kan utveckla android och kan hjälpa mig med en grej
<Peyam> jag har blitt banned på en kanal
<Peyam> hur kan jag gå in där?
<andol> Peyam: Ifall du har blivit bannad så är väl poängen snarare att du *inte* ska gå in där?
<Peyam> vem bryr sig
 * andol bryr sig.
<huttan> mmmmm
<Peyam> andol, e du emot civilingenjörer inom flyg och rymdteknik med kurdisk påbrå?
<DatUtter> Hej, jag har ett problem med Ubuntu 15.04. När man ska stänga av datorn eller starta om fastnar den och fläkten går på max. Stängs aldrig av om man inte håller in knappen och tvångsavslutar datorn. Finns det något som fixar detta ?
#ubuntu-se 2015-07-23
<Peyam> oj
<godimgoingcrazy> Har problem med linux på min laptop, har nu försökt installera någon shysst dist. Men antingen fryser datorn vid uppstart av installation eller så när man väl lyckas installera ex, ubuntu 15.04 så när man ska stänga av datorn eller starta om. Så stängs den aldrig av, den liksom fastnar i blackscreen och fläkten går igång till och från tills man tvångsavslutar. Har googlat runt och testat olika saker men fin
<swecarp> Philip5:  kena
#ubuntu-se 2015-07-24
<Hund> Philip5, Hur går det med Markslap? :P
<Philip5> tydligen inte så bra
<Philip5> tror han får en temp ban tills han fixar det där
<Philip5> med ett meddelande
<Hund> Okej. :)
<Philip5> hmm, jag har ju inte rättiheter att sätta en chanserv ban
<Hund> :D
<Hund> Tack!
<Hund> Så skönt att slippa spammet på ett tag. :P
<Philip5> jo
<Philip5> fast jag hade velat sätta den via chanserv men det fick jag inte :(
<Hund> Aha
<Hund> Inte via nameservern då? ;P
<Philip5> hade ju varit power om man kunde göra det via dns :D
<Hund> haha
<Meerkat> "*!*@*.ias.bredband.telia.com" Är inte alla med telia bannade nu?
<Philip5> hmm, inte alls men lite väl många inom telia bredband
<Hund> :D
#ubuntu-se 2015-07-26
<maxjezy> någon som varit med om att linux endast skriver ut blanka papper fastän den har drivisar?
#ubuntu-se 2016-07-25
<buurd> Hallå! Uppdaterade precis och förlorade nätverk, mus och tangentbord....
<buurd> Kan ansluta externt tangentbord och mus, har inte tillgång till nätverkssladd...
<buurd> Någon som har någon spontan idé på vad jag ska hitta på.
<Apachez> gå och köp en glass?
#ubuntu-se 2016-07-26
<hexabit_m> o/
#ubuntu-se 2016-07-27
<Hund> o/
#ubuntu-se 2017-07-25
<Peyam> Hej, ngn som kan hjälpa mig göra en bootable win10 usb på debian
#ubuntu-se 2017-07-27
<zincing> Är det bara jag som får "Hash-kontrollsumman stämmer inte" på en massa rader när jag kör "sudo apt update"?
#ubuntu-se 2017-07-28
<Apachez> samma här
<Apachez>    Last modification reported: Thu, 27 Jul 2017 17:18:57 +0000
<Apachez>    Release file created at: Thu, 27 Jul 2017 20:54:00 +0000
<Apachez> zincing_: nån svensk mirror som är trasig så den tas ur dns roundrobin
<Apachez> zincing_: nu ska det vara fixat
<zincing_> Apachez: Tack, nu trillade det på som vanligt. Tusan, trodde att Xubuntu 16.04 havererat hos mig. Tack igen!
<Hund> Barre: Blivit bjuden på tårta idag då?
<lunamobile> Började spela LODR på Haciend igen :)
#ubuntu-se 2018-07-23
<Hund> Mors.
#ubuntu-se 2018-07-27
<luna_> https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2018/07/ubuntu-18-04-1-lts-release
<luna_> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/2018-July/000234.html
<luna_> New Ubuntu on its way down :)
#ubuntu-se 2019-07-22
<luna> anmält mig till att kanske hjälpa till på en Linux konferans om 2-4år
<andol> Framförhållning!
<luna> andol: japp på några år
<luna> andol: https://www.acc.umu.se/~maswan/debian/20190722-DebconfBidACC.pdf
<luna> Nu har Debian anti mobbing möte
<andol> "Benign summer climate"
#ubuntu-se 2019-07-23
<luna> Nya paket för MySQL och MariaDB släpps till Debian och Ubuntu nästa vecka
<andol> Nya, hurdå?
<luna> andol: 10.4 som släpptes 16:e Juli och ny MySQL som släpptes 17:e Juli dyker upp i repos
<Apachez> mariadb då?
<luna> Apachez: MariaDB 10.4
#ubuntu-se 2019-07-24
<Apachez> omg LÖN!!!!!!
<Apachez> omg RÄKNINGAR!!! :(
<Apachez> nån av er som provat kolmattan ?  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pUlVooyNvk8  Innovation Cooling Graphite Thermal Pad vs Arctic MX-4 Thermal Paste
#ubuntu-se 2019-07-25
<luna> Facebook does not like 43mb pictures in raw format
<luna> Ska man ansöka om att få åka på Linux konferans i Israel nästa år?
<luna> Downloading the new Eoan +1 release now
<Hund> Apachez: Du får väl minimera antalet räkningar. :)
<Apachez> beställa hem mat idag, dom var lite roliga... grillkorv slut, så jag fick samma grillkorv och som ersättningsvara 750 gram skivad goudaost... vad faaaaaaaan ska jag göra med så mycket ost? :D    och vem tyckte att ost är bra ersättningsvara? :P
<bamsefar> Ost som ersättningsvara för korv?
<Hund> Apachez: Du kan ha 750 gram ost på din kors.
<Hund> Duh.
<Apachez> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SlgrxVuP5jk  T minus 10 min
<Apachez> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SlgrxVuP5jk  T minus 1 min and counting...
#ubuntu-se 2019-07-26
<Hund> T minus 3 min för värmeslag här.
<propus> Hund: hur varmt har du?=
<Hund> 800°
<bamsefar> Hund: Är det säkert det?
<Hund> Japp. :)
<Hund> 28° säger Yr.
<Hund> Det var 31° igår tydligen.
<bamsefar> Suck, du ska ju svara "Du kan lita på mig" :D
<Hund> Va? :D
<andol> Hund: Inte bekant med Ebba Grön? :)
<Hund> Jo, men det var hundra år sedan jag lyssande på dem. :)
#ubuntu-se 2019-07-27
<luna> will be on a picture at Debconf today and tommorow
<Apachez> you know we do speak svädissh in here
#ubuntu-se 2019-07-28
<propus> dsaasd
<Apachez> electroboom goes EMP, what could possibly go wrong? ;-)  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y5M6YKR7wUw
<luna> möte om kommande Linux konferanser i Norge och Norra Sverige om 11 minuter
<gusnan> luna: det vore praktiskt om du berättade _var_ mötet är också...
